# Le jeu de l'avatar du dessus



## Hedicito (29 Avril 2008)

Dites ce que vous pensez, ce que vous ressentez lorsque vous voyez l'avatar du dessus.


----------



## Hedicito (29 Avril 2008)

^ me rappelle mon avatar


----------



## guizmo47 (29 Avril 2008)

Heuuuuuuuuuu...
Rien !
Ça ne me rend pas nostalgique et c'est déjà ça...
 Hors sujet... Ok je sors...


----------



## Hedicito (29 Avril 2008)

^ un shadok tres sympathique


----------



## Anonyme (29 Avril 2008)

Ouuuuuhhhh le beau jeu !
Y'a plus besoin de regretter ponkhead, tiens&#8230;

Ben on dirait un cul à l'envers. Rose bonbon en plus, j'en aurais presque l'eau à la bouche&#8230;


----------



## kisco (29 Avril 2008)

on ne voit malheureusement pas assez de détails dans ton chat. (il sourit ? il veut une souris ? etc...)

 "c'était mieux avant"


----------



## kasarus (29 Avril 2008)

à un mort de faim..... ou un déterré


----------



## jugnin (29 Avril 2008)

Ben je ne ressens rien pour l'avatar du dessus. Mais le sujet reste passionnant, aussi promets-je de revenir ici sitôt que l'envie de me taper un avatar me prendrait.

'Tain, 6 jours d'inscription et 10 sujets ouverts, tu devais bouillonner avant d'arriver ici, hey dis (sitôt).


----------



## kasarus (29 Avril 2008)

L'avatar du dessus me fait dire non à la drogue .... 
et je ressens  une envie d'aller à la SPA voir s'ils ont encore ce modèle.....:rateau: 
sinon c'est qu'il gère un autre forum donc c'est l'habitude sûrement


----------



## Anonyme (29 Avril 2008)

Que j'ai envie d'être en vacance pour voyager


----------



## Hedicito (29 Avril 2008)

^ un poulet cruscifié?


----------



## kasarus (30 Avril 2008)

ARGH Ourgh 
Faut pas retourner le couteau dans la plaie comme ça......


----------



## da capo (30 Avril 2008)

^ pas facile de mettre les voiles


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (30 Avril 2008)

Carmageddon II, le jeux, le visage rouge cramé.


----------



## guizmo47 (30 Avril 2008)

Mais c'est quoi cet avatar pourri !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Désolé mais c'est à ça que j'ai pensé


----------



## sylko (30 Avril 2008)

Sacré professeur Shadoko. L'arithmétique était tellement moins chiante avec lui.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Avril 2008)

Meuuuuuuuuh !


----------



## Anonyme (30 Avril 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> Meuuuuuuuuh !



mondriaanesque... coucouonkHead)

edit: devenu sumotori...


----------



## kasarus (30 Avril 2008)

Me fait penser à un chapeau melon inversé ou à un boa double ayant ingurgité deux éléphants


----------



## Anonyme (30 Avril 2008)

Mon écran est vraiment pourri - mais je pense que ça a à voir avec la mer, les bateaux, tout ça.

C'est pas l'homme qui prend la mer, c'est la mer qui prend l'homme, tatatain !


----------



## kasarus (30 Avril 2008)

La drogue c'est mâle.


----------



## sylko (30 Avril 2008)

Oh mon bateaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaau
Tu es le plus beau des bateaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaux
Et tu me guides sur les flooooooooooooooooooooooots
Vers ce qu'il y a de plus beaaaaaaaaaaaaaaau
Tu es le plus beau des bateaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaux


----------



## Anonyme (30 Avril 2008)

Hum...

de mâle en pis.


----------



## jpmiss (30 Avril 2008)

La biere! 
La biere!
T'as vu c'qu'elle a fait d'moi la biere!


----------



## WebOliver (30 Avril 2008)

Un gars pas très très net.


----------



## prasath (30 Avril 2008)

Une hémoglobine étirée


----------



## jugnin (30 Avril 2008)

Voilà le dernier des Mohicans qui regarde si l'avant-dernier des Mohicans ne revient pas...


----------



## boddy (30 Avril 2008)

Un test de grossesse


----------



## jugnin (30 Avril 2008)

boddy a dit:


> Un test de grossesse



GroSS toi-même, macaque !


----------



## Pooley (30 Avril 2008)

sadique


----------



## Anonyme (30 Avril 2008)

Soirée difficile


----------



## bcommeberenice (30 Avril 2008)

Indéfinissable!


----------



## jpmiss (30 Avril 2008)

La drogue c'est mal.


----------



## bcommeberenice (30 Avril 2008)

Le roi est mort! Vive le Roi!


----------



## kasarus (30 Avril 2008)

ET l'Impératrice, elle meurt pas alors....


----------



## guizmo47 (30 Avril 2008)

Si vous continuez à bouger comme ça je vais vomir moi:sick:
...


----------



## Anonyme (30 Avril 2008)

"Prof: Mr Courtin, pouvez-vous répondre à ma question ?
Moi: Non
Prof: Pourquoi ?
Moi: Car je ne trouve pas d'intérêt à résoudre des équations?
Prof: Sortez et allez en perm
Moi: Merci, je vais pouvoir lire et peut-être devenir un peu moins con, surtout après avoir perdu mon temps avec ses chiffres. "

Bon, j'avoue je suis toujours aussi c** malgré les livres   
J'aurai dû continuer les maths...:rose:


----------



## pascalformac (30 Avril 2008)

edit j'avais pas rafraichi et entre  temps tonyfiftynine s'est positionné

ca me fait penser au drapeau de l'ondurasgratiss


 (  le suivant, petit veinard , aura la possibilité de dire totalement ce qui'il veut   )


----------



## bcommeberenice (30 Avril 2008)

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## guizmo47 (30 Avril 2008)

Orange mécanique !


----------



## aCLR (30 Avril 2008)

Claude Piéplu !


----------



## Hedicito (1 Mai 2008)

^ Effet noir et blanc facon "sketch"


----------



## giga64 (1 Mai 2008)

:mouais: j'me comprends


----------



## supermoquette (1 Mai 2008)

marrant ce jeu


----------



## giga64 (1 Mai 2008)

Manque des poils, non ?


----------



## bcommeberenice (1 Mai 2008)

J'aime pas les c&#339;urs, même si ils sont brisés!


----------



## giga64 (1 Mai 2008)

Requiem for a dream


----------



## Pooley (1 Mai 2008)

bois le sang de machin comme dans indy et le temple môdit


----------



## tirhum (1 Mai 2008)

À poil !...


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (1 Mai 2008)

Qui à éteins la lumière ?


----------



## Pooley (1 Mai 2008)

Mr finder à  la cérémonie des oscars...


----------



## aCLR (1 Mai 2008)

J'ai mal à la tête !


----------



## kasarus (1 Mai 2008)

Heu....Une crème de soins pour la peau?


----------



## tirhum (1 Mai 2008)

B4 ?!..


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mai 2008)

Monochrome


----------



## kasarus (1 Mai 2008)

tirhum a dit:


> B4 ?!..



Touché  
Sinon, un chignon de japonaise plutôt original


----------



## Pooley (1 Mai 2008)

il était un peutit navireuh...


----------



## kasarus (1 Mai 2008)

Pooley a dit:


> il était un peutit navireuh...



BEUHEUHEU...
Burps, :sick: :sick


----------



## bcommeberenice (1 Mai 2008)

évasion!


----------



## supermoquette (1 Mai 2008)

lasik ou prk


----------



## Craquounette (1 Mai 2008)

Rôti aux champignons
Fenouil vapeur


----------



## Pooley (1 Mai 2008)

bah ou qu'il est le suisse?

merde grillé. je reprends.

JE SUIS LA GRENOUILLE À LA GRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAANDE BOUUUUCHE


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mai 2008)

Cuisses de grenouilles avec du beurre à l'ail


----------



## ScubaARM (1 Mai 2008)

Massacre à la tronçonneuse (avatar de pooley).


----------



## Pooley (1 Mai 2008)

tantantantantanttaaaaaant

jaws...


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mai 2008)

J'ai un problème dans l'oreille interne.


----------



## Alex666 (1 Mai 2008)

je mangerai bien 1 oeuf...

mon avatar est en ligne de mire je l'ai bien cherché ;-)


----------



## kasarus (1 Mai 2008)

Je mangerais bien.........


----------



## Pooley (1 Mai 2008)

partir un jouuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuur, sans retouuuuuuuuuuuuur


je sors


----------



## kasarus (1 Mai 2008)

Pooley a dit:


> partir un jouuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuur, sans retouuuuuuuuuuuuur
> 
> 
> je sors


AH NON Pas question, pas dans ton état


----------



## tirhum (1 Mai 2008)

Torpille à tribord !... :modo:


----------



## WebOliver (1 Mai 2008)

_L'origine du monde_. Courbet.


----------



## tirhum (1 Mai 2008)

_American beauty._


----------



## Alex666 (1 Mai 2008)

WebOliver a dit:


> _L'origine du monde_. Courbet.



fond d'écran pas terrible...


----------



## tirhum (1 Mai 2008)

Dis "camion" !...


----------



## kasarus (1 Mai 2008)

" c'est le grand vide, froid, sourd et muet, les profondes abysses"


Coulé


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mai 2008)

Alors c'est Sarko et Ségo qui sont sur un bateau...


----------



## kasarus (1 Mai 2008)

C'est Ségo sur le billard


----------



## Alex666 (1 Mai 2008)

la vague dans ta face


----------



## tirhum (1 Mai 2008)

Acheter un zoom...


----------



## bcommeberenice (1 Mai 2008)

carré noir pour nuits blanches!


----------



## Alex666 (1 Mai 2008)

mon oeil  !


----------



## paradize (1 Mai 2008)

Euh, un t-shirt bleu... Faudrait un décolleté...
`


----------



## jpmiss (1 Mai 2008)

I'm a barbie girl in a barbie world
...


----------



## kasarus (1 Mai 2008)

Où est la fève?....


----------



## Macounette (1 Mai 2008)

De l'eau... j'ai soif !


----------



## jpmiss (1 Mai 2008)

Ca sent le foc

Edit: Murde! Le pavot du pauvre est arrivé avant moi.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mai 2008)

Clovis qui a mal tourné


----------



## Alex666 (1 Mai 2008)

Iggy mon pop !


----------



## rizoto (1 Mai 2008)

miam !


----------



## Pooley (1 Mai 2008)

faut que j'achete gta faut que j'achete gta... (le style de dessin me fait penser à gta oui honte à moi tout ça tout ça)

bon ben vais me faire un fix!


----------



## alèm (2 Mai 2008)

putain les avatars nazes et les sujets de merde&#8230;


----------



## kasarus (2 Mai 2008)

la Joconde?


----------



## aCLR (2 Mai 2008)

Le regard orangé, lumineux et le verbe sanguin, cinglant&#8230;


Edit : pour Alèm, un trois-mâts est venu me percuter depuis !


----------



## alèm (2 Mai 2008)

kasarus a dit:


> la Joconde?



ayé j'ai vomi tout mon rhum&#8230; 



aCLR a dit:


> Le regard orangé, lumineux et le verbe sanguin, cinglant&#8230;
> 
> 
> Edit : pour Alèm, un trois-mâts est venu me percuter depuis !



edit & NB : moi, ça marche encore&#8230;  mais ça me fait plaisir ! 

NB 2 : de toute façon, j'ai trop bu !


----------



## kasarus (2 Mai 2008)

aCLR a dit:


> Le regard orangé, lumineux et le verbe sanguin, cinglant



Grillé, le pas rasé...


----------



## alèm (2 Mai 2008)

kasarus a dit:


> Grillé, le pas rasé...



merde j'ai encore vomi&#8230; moi les régates par beau temps&#8230; ça me réussit pas, faut au moins mer d'iroise ou Force 5 à 6 fraichissant !


----------



## kasarus (2 Mai 2008)

Faudrait les voir les Class America par force 6 amène les jumelles....


----------



## tirhum (2 Mai 2008)

Full speed...


----------



## kasarus (2 Mai 2008)

Droit dans le mur 
PS: IL se passe quoi si on change d'avatar? on ferme le post?


----------



## Pooley (2 Mai 2008)

les vacances de l'amour c'est bien aussi comme série (quoique dans miami vice ils ont de ces machines...)


----------



## prasath (2 Mai 2008)

:love: "Ah j'ai de la confiture collée dans les oreilles".

Pour Alem: 
Alem c'est du Rothko tout craché! C'est bon, tu vas pas vomir? 
PS: Je suis fan de Rothko ... Et de Soulage


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mai 2008)

kiti katanke otchini palawa ypee yellow


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mai 2008)

o tomo ya toi gros sensei ergu...


----------



## Pooley (2 Mai 2008)

je dirai même plus...


----------



## kasarus (2 Mai 2008)

*FERMEZ LE FIL*

Terroriste, va


----------



## Pooley (2 Mai 2008)

Wouhouuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mai 2008)

Je suis flouuuuuuuu
de vlou-ou-ouuuuuuu
Mais, vlou
vlous mloquerez vlous tloujours
de mon pauvre
avatouuuuuuuuuuur


----------



## kasarus (2 Mai 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> Je suis flouuuuuuuu
> de vlou-ou-ouuuuuuu
> Mais, vlou
> vlous mloquerez vlous tloujours
> ...



Meuh non, pas que de ton avatar...:mouais:


----------



## Pooley (2 Mai 2008)

ventu par ici...


----------



## bcommeberenice (2 Mai 2008)

Tu vas où?


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mai 2008)

oeil-ballon 
échappé d'un tableau d'Odilon Redon...

edit: tableau qui est en fait une litho:


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mai 2008)

Un criminel bourré : sa marque de doigt à l'encre déborde par le haut de la case


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mai 2008)

Argh !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mai 2008)

Faire passer la pilule





Au moins, lui faire passer la ligne........






L'a l'air lourde, ta pilule.


----------



## CouleurSud (2 Mai 2008)

Bien la première fois que je vois un dieu grec bouddhiste en short


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mai 2008)

Télé-couloirité bleu


----------



## kasarus (2 Mai 2008)

En parlant de pilule qui a du mal à passer......


----------



## CouleurSud (2 Mai 2008)

"Sur la mer calmée, monte une fumée"


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mai 2008)

la grotte de Platon en bleu IKB éclairée par Flavin....


----------



## kasarus (2 Mai 2008)

Un orgue, un ange?
Peu importe, 
ils sont tous deux la Vox Dei.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mai 2008)

île d'Hoedic...


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mai 2008)

Un micro années 50 ?


----------



## CouleurSud (2 Mai 2008)

MB, après avoir perdu ses oreilles

(juste avant la Marque  jaune au Mac Do)


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mai 2008)

labyrinthe pour expérience bleue...


----------



## kasarus (2 Mai 2008)

Une pomme photobouze?


----------



## tirhum (2 Mai 2008)

'ttention !....


----------



## Pooley (2 Mai 2008)

Bouh!


----------



## kasarus (2 Mai 2008)

ça t'apprendra à vouloir faire peur, faut regarder si le plafond est pas trop bas avant....:hein:


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mai 2008)

regarde devant, il y a un mur...


----------



## jpmiss (2 Mai 2008)

Suppositoire a ailettes.


----------



## Pooley (2 Mai 2008)

Iggyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## kasarus (2 Mai 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> Suppositoire a ailettes.



Interdit par la convention de Genève.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mai 2008)

kasarus a dit:


> Interdit par la convention de Genève.



c'est un suppositoire volant... 

et toi on peut supposer que tu es à voile et à vapeur... non?


----------



## tirhum (2 Mai 2008)

Kih-Oskh.


----------



## r e m y (2 Mai 2008)

Kasimir Malevitch, 1913.


----------



## jpmiss (2 Mai 2008)

Usurpateur


----------



## r e m y (2 Mai 2008)

Y'en a qui sont pas du matin...


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mai 2008)

Ubu roi...


----------



## r e m y (2 Mai 2008)

Dupont et Dupond en pleine action!


----------



## supermoquette (2 Mai 2008)

Change d'avatar


----------



## r e m y (2 Mai 2008)

oh l'autre! il nous a bloqué le jeu! :modo:


----------



## CouleurSud (2 Mai 2008)

Meuh non

Tiens : "O gentilshommes, la vie est courte... Si nous vivons, nous vivons pour marcher sur la tête des rois" (Shakespeare. _Henry IV_)


----------



## Alex666 (2 Mai 2008)

Tron


----------



## r e m y (2 Mai 2008)

Tronc !


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mai 2008)

supermoquette ou "l'homme sans..." avatar.

[simple digression]


----------



## Alex666 (2 Mai 2008)

congestion


----------



## r e m y (2 Mai 2008)

Aujourd'hui 2 mai.... on approche des seins de glace, non?


----------



## kasarus (2 Mai 2008)

Angine de ....

Judith: Grillé par un nain en hermine


----------



## Alex666 (2 Mai 2008)

A l'abordage moussaillon !

(allez ta une seconde chance la..)


----------



## jpmiss (2 Mai 2008)

Silicone Valley


----------



## tirhum (2 Mai 2008)

Bitnik !


----------



## jpmiss (2 Mai 2008)

trou du cul


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mai 2008)

Epiphanie aux Beaumettes.


----------



## Pharmacos (2 Mai 2008)

LHO a dit:


> Epiphanie aux Beaumettes.



Une gélule


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mai 2008)

épicier de l'ordre européen des gélules...


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mai 2008)

Lecteur de disquette après que Hulk ait tenté d'y introduire sa clé USB verticalement

(il ne serait pas un peu concon Hulk, des fois ?)


----------



## prasath (2 Mai 2008)

Un simpson punk, ça existe ça? :mouais:


----------



## La mouette (2 Mai 2008)

Peuple disparu


----------



## CouleurSud (2 Mai 2008)

Cochise se disant, après une longue méditation, que John Wayne est un vieux con réac

(Juste au-dessus d'Andy, revenu, et réalisant que Lou Reed est devenu un vieux con réac)


----------



## La mouette (2 Mai 2008)

Ah ?


----------



## Pharmacos (2 Mai 2008)

Une couleur sud ??

toasted : homme aux cheveux blanc


----------



## La mouette (2 Mai 2008)

une boîte de médicament de contre-bande


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mai 2008)

tiens... un rescapé de l'écume 

(SCUM)


----------



## La mouette (2 Mai 2008)

Une brochette de pilule


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mai 2008)

tiens... un évadé de la Factory...


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mai 2008)

Un cycle vidéo que je comprendrais sûrement jamais    (LHO   )


----------



## La mouette (2 Mai 2008)

Un poulet dans une assiette espagnole


----------



## aCLR (2 Mai 2008)

Ce visage ne m'est pas inconnu !


----------



## ScubaARM (2 Mai 2008)

prison break


----------



## tirhum (2 Mai 2008)

Si j'avais un marteau...


----------



## La mouette (2 Mai 2008)

La vitre d'un limousine blindée


----------



## ScubaARM (2 Mai 2008)

David Bowie


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mai 2008)

Zut, j'ai oublié ma bouée


----------



## aCLR (2 Mai 2008)

À quel pays appartient ce drapeau ?


----------



## tirhum (2 Mai 2008)

Le "grêlé"...


----------



## jpmiss (2 Mai 2008)

Le fond (cette fois ci on y est)


----------



## CouleurSud (2 Mai 2008)

_L'obscurité du dehors _vue du dedans

(et pas encore dessinée) 

(juste avant Ron Asheton qui s'est déguisé pour la circonstance, mais on fait tous semblant de croire qu'il est ressemblant )


----------



## La mouette (2 Mai 2008)

Bleu ... 



> Le message que vous avez entré est trop court. Veuillez l'allonger à au moins 5 caractères.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mai 2008)

c'est l'heure de la soupe...


----------



## kisbizz (2 Mai 2008)

une serrure bizarre a ne pas essayer quand on est bourré


----------



## divoli (2 Mai 2008)

Je crois que c'est la gonzesse qui va passer à la poêle, et non pas le poisson.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mai 2008)

j'hésite entre le Saint Graal et les compagnons du Tastevin...


----------



## supermoquette (2 Mai 2008)

Dr. Hoffman*, l'homme qui a inventé benjamin et les backup* du forum.

*RIP


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mai 2008)

Et merde j'vois rien !

Edit : hi hi hi


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mai 2008)

l'homme sans tête...

edit: pousse toi l'autruche, je ne vois rien, tu es devant...


----------



## aCLR (2 Mai 2008)

Un hôtel de luxe !

Grillé par odré & LHO !

C'es pour supermoquette !


----------



## supermoquette (2 Mai 2008)

Tiens, un gay


----------



## aCLR (2 Mai 2008)

supermoquette a dit:


> Tiens, un gay



L'occasion de changer de sexe dans une clinique esthétique suisse !


----------



## kisbizz (2 Mai 2008)

un cas clinique


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mai 2008)

Lendemain de fête


----------



## petitchaperonrouge (2 Mai 2008)

Mon truc en plumes
_Plumes de zoiseaux
De z'animaux
Mon truc en plumes _


----------



## kasarus (2 Mai 2008)

Vaccin contre la rage....


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mai 2008)

sponsorisé par l'Institut Pasteur...


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mai 2008)

un O complétement barrée


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mai 2008)

une pilule givrée


----------



## kisbizz (2 Mai 2008)

une tete de vache avec un chapeau melon


----------



## aCLR (2 Mai 2008)

Le poisson &#8212; Tu connais le coup du poisson rouge ?

La fille &#8212; On se tutoie ?


----------



## Macounette (3 Mai 2008)

série américaine d'investigation criminelle en perte de vitesse


----------



## bcommeberenice (3 Mai 2008)

Kenzo!


----------



## kasarus (3 Mai 2008)

collyre et vite


----------



## divoli (3 Mai 2008)

Où es-tu Manureva ? :mouais:


----------



## kasarus (3 Mai 2008)

La quête sans fin (ou sans vin ) j'hésite.


----------



## Pharmacos (3 Mai 2008)

Je vois rien c'est trop petit


----------



## fredintosh (3 Mai 2008)

Quelqu'un a une aspirine ?


----------



## Pharmacos (3 Mai 2008)

fredintosh a dit:


> Quelqu'un a une aspirine ?



C'est vrai que le jaune fait mal à la tête


----------



## fredintosh (3 Mai 2008)

_"Bien entendu, on peut sauter sur sa chaise comme un cabri en disant l&#8217;Europe ! l&#8217;Europe ! l&#8217;Europe ! mais cela n&#8217;aboutit à rien et cela ne signifie rien."_

Charles de Gaulle (Etoile  )


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mai 2008)

Georges Mathieu qui a eut la jaunisse en sortant de chez Castel...


----------



## rizoto (3 Mai 2008)

Un test chez un psy?


----------



## Pharmacos (3 Mai 2008)

Un mec qui se la pète ?


----------



## rizoto (3 Mai 2008)

Un pharmacien européen qui travaillera bientôt chez Leclerc !


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mai 2008)

logo de la Ligue des Apothicaires de Belle-Ile.

edit: toasted par un échappé d'une BD de Manara...


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mai 2008)

Un dirigeable


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mai 2008)

emblème des apprentices au Tibet..


----------



## rizoto (3 Mai 2008)

Une porte dans un sous-marin !


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mai 2008)

Mon coiffeur aime la laque.


----------



## rizoto (3 Mai 2008)

Une politique très efficace


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mai 2008)

Un dragueur super lourd en soirée


----------



## supermoquette (3 Mai 2008)

des baguettes chinoises dans l'cul


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mai 2008)

c'est fait aspirer l'avatar par la femme de ménage du Crillon


----------



## Pharmacos (3 Mai 2008)

Un moustachu qui a perdu sa moustache ?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mai 2008)

la Ligue des Champions du dopage...


----------



## divoli (3 Mai 2008)

El Tarlo.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mai 2008)

Freddy Mercury


----------



## kasarus (3 Mai 2008)

La république  du Bountu Bountu


----------



## La mouette (3 Mai 2008)

Si c'est toujours les mêmes on va vite tourner en rond ( si c'est pas déjà fait)
Nouvelle rêgle un post par jour ...


----------



## r e m y (3 Mai 2008)

A parté... je propose une nouvelle règle:

On décrit l'avatar du DESSOUS!!

(on décrit un avatar, et son possesseur doit se reconnaître et poster en décrivant à son tour un autre avatar)

Par exemple, un simple pour commencer

St Maclou?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mai 2008)

r e m y a dit:


> A parté... je propose une nouvelle règle:
> 
> On décrit l'avatar du DESSOUS!!
> 
> ...



simple: oui...
c'est le seul qui n'a pas d'avatar (imité depuis par aCLR)... 
et là tu fais référence à son pseudo... 

sinon ta proposition sera sujette à de multiples interprétations possibles et infinies.
elle est plus subjective que la version du "dessus" dans la mesure où chacun serait en droit de se reconnaître dans telles ou telles descriptions...

à la fin, je trouve qu'il y a un côté moins ludique.
la version actuelle provoque des états réactifs et spontanés de jeux de mots et d'images, d'associations multiples... 
la version du "dessous" serait comme en attente...

******
ce n'est que mon point de vue.

ps: sinon La mouette tu aurais comme bloqué le jeu... 
bonne initiative de r e m y pour essayer de le relancer...


----------



## La mouette (3 Mai 2008)

LHO a dit:


> simple: oui..
> 
> ps: sinon La mouette tu aurais comme bloqué le jeu...




On dirait oui ...


----------



## CouleurSud (3 Mai 2008)

La mouette a dit:


> On dirait oui ...



Meu non

Je l'ai recadré

S'interrogeant sur la virginité de Valerie Solanas


----------



## kisbizz (3 Mai 2008)

ben alors on fait quoi ?
l'avatar du dessous ou dessu ?....ou les 2 ? .....   



ps private : 
 avec le telphone envoies-moi le bandeau bleu aussi   :love:


----------



## supermoquette (3 Mai 2008)

sandwich


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mai 2008)

Je m'épile la moustache de temps en temps, c'est plus classe.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mai 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Meu non
> 
> Je l'ai recadré
> 
> S'interrogeant sur la virginité de Valerie Solanas




ah oui !!! 
et tu lui as fais lire le manifesto ?


----------



## ScubaARM (3 Mai 2008)

chapi (le pote de chapo) en N&B


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mai 2008)

une virgule flottante...


----------



## Pooley (3 Mai 2008)

cousteau revival


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mai 2008)

ah!!!
t'as passé la nuit ici entre un requin-timbré et une autruche autrichienne...

toujours pressé, sinon...


----------



## Alex666 (4 Mai 2008)

une serrure


----------



## Pharmacos (4 Mai 2008)

Une nouvelle amie ?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mai 2008)

Mon(n)et


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mai 2008)

antoine59 a dit:


> Mon(n)et



une pub pour les cotons tiges...


----------



## Alex666 (4 Mai 2008)

ya bcp de serrures ici


----------



## tirhum (4 Mai 2008)

À poil !


----------



## Alex666 (4 Mai 2008)

Trou du cul !


----------



## Pooley (4 Mai 2008)

ouuuh c'est joli ça


----------



## kasarus (4 Mai 2008)

Pooley a dit:


> ouuuh c'est joli ça





Alex666 a dit:


> Trou du cul !





j'ai envie de répéter le texte précédent...  :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mai 2008)

Oups j'ai oublié quelque chose sur le feu.


----------



## kasarus (4 Mai 2008)

odré a dit:


> Oups j'ai oublié quelque chose sur le feu.



C'est de l'auto-induction, mon avatar n'y est pour rien.
(Fallait sortir la tête du sable aussi)


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mai 2008)

non je suis bien dans le jeu ... ouvre les yeux.


----------



## CouleurSud (4 Mai 2008)

Un avatar qui m'émeu

(ça y est, je me suis encore gouré de ratites)


----------



## kasarus (4 Mai 2008)

odré a dit:


> non je suis bien dans le jeu ... ouvre les yeux.



Mais comment deux bateaux luttant pour la priorité peuvent-ils te faire penser à quelquechose que tu aurais oublié sur le feu? :rose: 

P.S: Une autruche carnivore.

Edit: Grillé par une voie vers l'ailleurs


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mai 2008)

kasarus a dit:


> Mais comment deux bateaux luttant pour la priorité peuvent-ils te faire penser à quelquechose que tu aurais oublié sur le feu? :rose:
> 
> P.S: Une autruche carnivore.
> 
> Edit: Grillé par une voie vers l'ailleurs



Y'a un personnage dans ton propre avatar ... c'est ce qu'il pense. J'aurais dû mettre des guillemets.


----------



## kasarus (4 Mai 2008)

odré a dit:


> Y'a un personnage dans ton propre avatar ... c'est ce qu'il pense. J'aurais dû mettre des guillemets.



D'ac, merci d'avoir éclairé mon feu de proue


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mai 2008)

un Foc-Terrier qui a le feu aux fesses...


----------



## CouleurSud (4 Mai 2008)

Björk ?


----------



## kasarus (4 Mai 2008)

YAAAAA! et maintenant fini de jouer je change d'avatar.... (mais je ne suis pas un terroriste complet je le laisse en lien....:love: )


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mai 2008)

avatar subventionné par Philips

edit: grillé par Rhakam Le Rouge


----------



## kasarus (4 Mai 2008)

LHO a dit:


> avatar subventionné par Philips
> 
> edit: grillé par Rhakam Le Rouge



Nan C'est Fin...hips


----------



## macaronique (4 Mai 2008)

Groupe diédral D_2

edit : grillée par la princesse des marmottes


----------



## kasarus (4 Mai 2008)

Marionnaud sera la fin de l'humanité.


----------



## Pooley (4 Mai 2008)

si sa majesté voulait bien prendre la peine...


----------



## Alex666 (4 Mai 2008)

Arrêtez de me Harceler !


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mai 2008)

Il est où le clavier ?


----------



## Pharmacos (4 Mai 2008)

Alex666 a dit:


> Arrêtez de me Harceler !



Ca dépend ?! Tu ressembles à ton avatar ??


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mai 2008)

"C'est moi qui est conceptualisé les suppositoires LHO©"


----------



## Pooley (4 Mai 2008)

Pierre Desproges compare les footballeurs à des autruches.. il a pas tord mine de rien.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mai 2008)

Pooley aux hormones ! (du coup, il voit flou)


----------



## Alex666 (4 Mai 2008)

poulet, punk,  crête...?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mai 2008)

t'as un problème avec les punks ?
t'as pas de problème pour respirer pourtant....


----------



## Alex666 (4 Mai 2008)

nan pas de P.

juste une serrure, mais pour quelle porte ?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mai 2008)

Pub pour les vendeurs de lunettes


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mai 2008)

un chinois au Tibet


----------



## macaronique (4 Mai 2008)

Isomorphe au groupe de Klein


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mai 2008)

"V pour Vendetta" est un super film - j'ai voulu faire pareil, mais je suis nul en masque...


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mai 2008)

un barbare obèse en short


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mai 2008)

Ta mère sur un tableau non figuratif !


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mai 2008)

Un club sm


----------



## macaronique (4 Mai 2008)

Il a déjà mangé l'écran et le boitier.

grillée par un test de Daltonisme


----------



## kasarus (4 Mai 2008)

Le Joker (qui fait une license de Maths  )


----------



## Alex666 (4 Mai 2008)

un truc que t'as envie de mettre au micro-ondes


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mai 2008)

'tain, comment elle a changé la reine Elisabeth !!!

(et mince, grillé par... 'tain comment elle a changé la reine Elisabeth (ais le ton de la voix n'est plus _du tout_ le même...))


----------



## Alex666 (4 Mai 2008)

un mec NRV !


----------



## kasarus (4 Mai 2008)

Ro, je peux rentrer?


----------



## kasarus (4 Mai 2008)

Si tu me touches, je te piques...


----------



## Alex666 (4 Mai 2008)

je l'écraserais bien avec une main, splochh!!


----------



## kasarus (4 Mai 2008)

Alex666 a dit:


> je l'écraserais bien avec une main, splochh!!



Et moi avec deux...


----------



## Alex666 (4 Mai 2008)

du boudin, voilà du boudin


----------



## kasarus (4 Mai 2008)

Alex666 a dit:


> du boudin, voilà du boudin



Sadique  
du boudin? voila la tripière.


----------



## Alex666 (4 Mai 2008)

une souris à 2 bites:rateau:


----------



## boodou (4 Mai 2008)

on ne sait pas à quel sein se vouer


----------



## benkenobi (4 Mai 2008)

Totoro ou pikachu ?

:style:


----------



## tirhum (4 Mai 2008)

Joli pyjama...


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mai 2008)

"Mais laissez moi allez à la boum tout seul !" pour boodou

"Je connaissais pas cet effet du bois bandé" pour thirum


----------



## bcommeberenice (4 Mai 2008)

Comme un air pincé!


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mai 2008)

as eu l'avatar à l'oeil


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mai 2008)

Fort Boyard


----------



## prasath (4 Mai 2008)

Une femme dénudé, accroupie la tête vers le bas.


----------



## kisbizz (4 Mai 2008)

une crete de coq


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mai 2008)

Prend un petit poisson,
glisse-le entre mes jambes
Il n'y a pas de raison
pour se tirer la langue

toi, toi, mon toit,
toi, toi, mon tout, mon roi


----------



## tirhum (4 Mai 2008)

Gros plein d'soupe !...


----------



## boodou (4 Mai 2008)

Black Album  celui de Prince 1987-94 ou bien celui de Metallica 1991 ?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mai 2008)

famille Pokémon


----------



## tirhum (4 Mai 2008)

C koi c truc ?!...


----------



## kisbizz (4 Mai 2008)

un carré noir.....comme le choco ou le café ?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mai 2008)

t'as oublié de payer l'EDF...

edit: grilled par poisson ultra-brite et poisson-couette...


----------



## Alex666 (5 Mai 2008)

serrure...


----------



## prasath (5 Mai 2008)

siliconés ou naturels ?


----------



## Alex666 (5 Mai 2008)

ponkhead


----------



## Madeline (5 Mai 2008)

sans commentaire


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mai 2008)

Réchauffement de la planète


----------



## Alex666 (5 Mai 2008)

femme nue à genoux


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mai 2008)

Amarcord...


----------



## macaronique (5 Mai 2008)

quelqu'un a coupé tirhum


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mai 2008)

trans-system 9


----------



## Alex666 (5 Mai 2008)

putain de serrure !


----------



## macaronique (5 Mai 2008)

(la) Putain de BSoD !


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mai 2008)

putain d'OS


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mai 2008)

Dupont et Dupond.
_Et je dirais même plus, Dupond et Dupont_


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mai 2008)

Grandeur et décadence des seconds rôles du cinéma français.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mai 2008)

un Goth en visite


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mai 2008)

Les chevaliers teutoniques n'auraient pas dû délocaliser la production de leur étendard en Chine.


----------



## tirhum (5 Mai 2008)

Une p'tite bière ?!...


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mai 2008)

non un Black Bush...


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mai 2008)

Un origami à partir de tirhum.


----------



## CouleurSud (5 Mai 2008)

Bouddah debout, vu qu'Hu Jin Tao lui a confisqué son coussin


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mai 2008)

Bruce Flavin ou Dan Nauman


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mai 2008)

emblème maçonnique d'un apprentice qui assassinera son ... prof d'histoire ...


----------



## Alex666 (5 Mai 2008)

qui à la clé ?

:rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mai 2008)

Je penche donc je suis... penchée.


----------



## Alex666 (5 Mai 2008)

la bière ! qu'est ce qu'elle à fait de moi la bière !


un extrait


----------



## macaronique (5 Mai 2008)

Trop de bière provoque la gynécomastie. :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mai 2008)

faudrait arrêter le Bleu de Méthylène ou le Curaçao...


----------



## Alex666 (5 Mai 2008)

serrure

lol il va commencer à m'en vouloir muahahahahh


(sinon maca arrête de me chercher hein


----------



## aCLR (5 Mai 2008)

Quand j'vous dis qu'j'ai les boules ! C'est qu'j'ai les boules !


----------



## Alex666 (5 Mai 2008)

manque plus qu'une balafre et on dirait Ribery


----------



## kasarus (5 Mai 2008)

ça devient lassant de voir toujours des airbags.


----------



## Alex666 (5 Mai 2008)

c'est toi l'Airbag Minnie !


----------



## La mouette (5 Mai 2008)

Chouette du bleu


----------



## Alex666 (5 Mai 2008)

Andy ...


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mai 2008)

Andy Warhol?


----------



## kasarus (5 Mai 2008)

Mais qu'a-t-il mangé?


----------



## Alex666 (5 Mai 2008)

pithiviers a dit:


> Andy Warhol?



non Pithiviers, :rateau:


----------



## La mouette (5 Mai 2008)

Encore du bleu


----------



## prasath (5 Mai 2008)

il est où Basquiat?


----------



## La mouette (5 Mai 2008)

Ne te retourne pas, tu as des plumes derrière toi ... :afraid:


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mai 2008)

Ne lève pas les yeux, tu as...
... des "trucs" sur la tête.


----------



## La mouette (5 Mai 2008)

T'as pas  l'air commode


----------



## prasath (5 Mai 2008)

On a les mêmes plumes


----------



## CouleurSud (5 Mai 2008)

Geronimo qui vient de constater (avec tristesse) qu'on lui a chourré sa Mobymatic (bleue) et qu'il va falloir rentrer à pied en banlieue


----------



## La mouette (5 Mai 2008)

La cage d'ascenseur a perdu ses poissons


----------



## kasarus (5 Mai 2008)

La mouette a dit:


> La cage d'ascenseur a perdu ses poissons



mais qui les a mangé, sauvage à plumes...;


----------



## La mouette (5 Mai 2008)

Toi t'as des plumes autour du museau


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mai 2008)

Sa Majesté des Mouches...

edit: toasted by the replicant


----------



## kasarus (5 Mai 2008)

Désolé mais je suis en pleine promotion pour une marque de rasoirs célèbres, (et toi de coiffure )

Edit: toasted by the répliqué


----------



## La mouette (5 Mai 2008)

C'est du chocolat que t'as au bout de la truffe ?


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mai 2008)

hi Andrew...


----------



## kasarus (5 Mai 2008)

La mouette a dit:


> C'est du chocolat que t'as au bout de la truffe ?



Nan c'est une truffe en chocolat

Symétrie parfaite.


----------



## macaronique (5 Mai 2008)

Symétrie imparfaite


----------



## kasarus (5 Mai 2008)

macaronique a dit:


> Symétrie imparfaite




Et pourtant je suis fourni quand même, respecte donc l'effort, masque insaisissable. 


Alex666 a dit:


> c'est toi l'Airbag Minnie !





Alex666 a dit:


> une souris à 2 bites:rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mai 2008)

C'est bizzare : louche , kitch  , et superbe : comment on peux mettre une telle image ???


----------



## La mouette (5 Mai 2008)

Oh ! la coupe à Bob


----------



## kasarus (5 Mai 2008)

Merci si tu n'étais pas qu'un vulgaire paquet de légumes, je t'aurais bien croqué 

Edit: Toasted par un arbuste  maffieux récalcitrant.


----------



## La mouette (5 Mai 2008)

Ejecté de la mafia


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mai 2008)

le culte du kitch : la courone : il se prend pour louis XVI ton truc ? 
EDIT : la mouette a posté avant moi...


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mai 2008)

Des frites bien grasses avec de la mayo provenant de la barraque tout près de chez moi


----------



## La mouette (5 Mai 2008)

L'avatar délavé


----------



## jpmiss (5 Mai 2008)

Balais a chiottes (en négatif)


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mai 2008)

Clovis bourré après son sacre a reims  ...


----------



## macaronique (5 Mai 2008)

L'avatar de kasarus s'est fait couper les cheveux.

Edit: Toasted by Rainbow Brite


----------



## CouleurSud (5 Mai 2008)

Moi, y a un truc que j'aime bien chez macaronique, c'est ses oreilles

Bon, faut peut-être une visite guidée


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mai 2008)

C'est une maison bleuuuuueeeeeee.....


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mai 2008)

C'est la maison de frida kahlo  
"la casa azul"


----------



## macaronique (5 Mai 2008)

C'est les cheveux de ma sur.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mai 2008)

Oh ! la schtroumpfette !


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mai 2008)

Quoi t'as un problème ?


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mai 2008)

Maman !!!!


----------



## divoli (5 Mai 2008)

Un bon steack d'autruche avec des frites et une sauce barbecue. 

Viens là odré, que je te bouffe la cuisse. :love:


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mai 2008)

Continue donc à chercher le sein graal, t'auras plus de chance


----------



## prasath (5 Mai 2008)

triple championne de course d'oiseaux

( Et victoire par K.O sur Divoli )

EDIT: Toute façon y'a rien à manger chez elle, par contre je dis pas non à une bonne omelette d'autruche!


----------



## macaronique (5 Mai 2008)

Encore la coiffure de ma sur.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mai 2008)

Femme pinceau


----------



## Alex666 (6 Mai 2008)

Drapeau d'un pays ou les femmes sont nues sur des canapés.


----------



## guizmo47 (6 Mai 2008)

Une femme, manque plus qu'un canapé et hop le t-shirt !


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mai 2008)

Will Hunting façon Shadok à la Guimauve...


----------



## Pooley (6 Mai 2008)

harry, un ami qui vous veut du bien


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mai 2008)

Philip Seymour Hoffman dans un hangar rempli de faux magnolias...


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mai 2008)

Doigt d'honneur par un type qui n'a plus qu'un doigt.


----------



## g.robinson (6 Mai 2008)

Un monstre de la planète Simpson.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mai 2008)

s'est pris la Doors en pleine face en sortant de l'hôtel...


----------



## Hedicito (6 Mai 2008)

Chapeau Melon ou bombe de cuir?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mai 2008)

A. R Penck à la Saint Valentin...


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mai 2008)

Chapeau melon et botte d'emma


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mai 2008)

Bon, c'est pas pour dire, mais là ça fait je ne sais pas combien de post qu'on tourne en rond sur les mêmes quatre ou cinq avatar (dont le mien) - avec les inévitables répétitions que celà entraîne.

Faudrait voir à diversifier les règles.

Il est où l'inventeur, là, avec son avatar_qui_fait_vomir ?


----------



## macmarco (6 Mai 2008)

antoine59 a dit:


> Chapeau melon et botte d'emma




Un baigneur ninja ?



PonkHead a dit:


> Bon, c'est pas pour dire, mais là ça fait je ne sais pas combien de post qu'on tourne en rond sur les mêmes quatre ou cinq avatar (dont le mien) - avec les inévitables répétitions que celà entraîne.
> 
> Faudrait voir à diversifier les règles.
> 
> Il est où l'inventeur, là, avec son avatar_qui_fait_vomir ?



Transmission de pensée !!


----------



## CouleurSud (6 Mai 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> Bon, c'est pas pour dire, mais là ça fait je ne sais pas combien de post qu'on tourne en rond sur les mêmes quatre ou cinq *avatar* (dont le mien) - avec les inévitables répétitions que celà entraîne.
> 
> Faudrait voir à diversifier les règles.
> 
> Il est où l'inventeur, là, avec son avatar_qui_fait_vomir ?



Je te suis. D'ailleurs, tu as eu raison de ne pas mettre "avatar" au pluriel


----------



## chrisben (6 Mai 2008)

C'est le couleur pour aller aux toilettes de ma discothèque !


----------



## chrisben (6 Mai 2008)

Vous aurez corrigé ! je voulais dire le couloir !


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mai 2008)

on peut décrire l'_avatar _du dessus suivant un thème choisi et renouvelable au bout de *x *posts...


----------



## grego_ (6 Mai 2008)

J'ai osé supprimer le trou, c'est plus clair, comme ça !


----------



## jpmiss (6 Mai 2008)

rien...


----------



## aCLR (6 Mai 2008)

Un monarque pris en flagrant délit d'ivresse sur la voie publique !


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mai 2008)

un activiste recherché par les polices ATM de l'Olympes...


----------



## macmarco (6 Mai 2008)

LHO a dit:


> un activiste recherché par les polices ATM de l'Olympes...




Le parquet a été ciré devant le trou de Speedy Gonzales.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mai 2008)

Une tête de cyborg alien sous une capuche


----------



## aCLR (6 Mai 2008)

You talking to me !


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mai 2008)

^Soit tu fais joujou avec les philtres photoshop, soit t'es champion du monde de l'acné juvénile.


----------



## Arlequin (6 Mai 2008)

note: penser à acheter une brosse, c'est mieux pour se coiffer


----------



## aCLR (6 Mai 2008)

Le porteur de la flamme olympique !

Edit : pour PonkHead


----------



## iNannoussa (6 Mai 2008)

Un acteur espagnol mais je ne sais plus c'est qui


----------



## aCLR (6 Mai 2008)

Un étendard de char à la love parade !


----------



## kisbizz (6 Mai 2008)

un prisonnier


----------



## aCLR (6 Mai 2008)

Une jeune femme effarouchée !


----------



## kisbizz (6 Mai 2008)

yin et yang


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mai 2008)

C'est quoi ton petit nom?
C'est wanda? 
  (bon j'avoue c'est pas terrible  )


----------



## kasarus (6 Mai 2008)

Dès que je suis pas là avec mon avatar, ça tourne en rond, voila je vous le laisse (mon avatar)


----------



## CouleurSud (6 Mai 2008)

Mais si, on l'aime bien ton avatar phalico-couronné


----------



## kasarus (6 Mai 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Mais si, on l'aime bien ton avatar phalico-couronné



Euh.... c'est pas avec 2 l phalico? 
'spèce de rangée d'urinoir géante.


----------



## chrisben (6 Mai 2008)

Oh ! ma paire de pantoufles !


----------



## CouleurSud (6 Mai 2008)

kasarus a dit:


> Euh.... c'est pas avec 2 l phalico?
> 'spèce de rangée d'urinoir géante.



Attends, j'ai mis un "l"  pour t'épargner des fatigues inutiles (à ton âge)

Sinon, il y a le Billboquet (à gauche) 

(truc qui peut te dresser )


----------



## Madeline (6 Mai 2008)

Membre du KuKuxclan ?


Edit: pour chrisben. Me suis fait devancé par couleur sud


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mai 2008)

Un iceberg qui ressemble au finder mais à la différence qui sourit pas


----------



## Madeline (6 Mai 2008)

Une énigme


----------



## kasarus (6 Mai 2008)

Madeline a dit:


> Une énigme



Me fait penser aux statues de l'île de Paques.


----------



## Madeline (6 Mai 2008)

Avec ou sans couronne ?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mai 2008)

- "Tu me fais fondre chérie"
- "Oh Gérald .."


----------



## jugnin (6 Mai 2008)

ça va ma poule ?


----------



## Madeline (6 Mai 2008)

Les effets du réchauffement climatique : À voir *LÀ*


Edit: avec 2 cases de retard !!


----------



## tirhum (6 Mai 2008)




----------



## Madeline (6 Mai 2008)

Clair de lune sans lune


----------



## prasath (6 Mai 2008)

il lui dit: "princesse, j't'offrirais bien un Titanic moi..."


----------



## kisbizz (6 Mai 2008)

ce n'est pas avec tes fleches que le  titanic va couler


----------



## macaronique (6 Mai 2008)

Tiens, c'est une passagère du Titanic qui parle à un nouvel ami.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mai 2008)

sujet atteint de cyanose aigüe...


----------



## Alex666 (7 Mai 2008)

LHO a dit:


> sujet atteint de cyanose aigüe...



spèce de serurre
:rateau::rateau::rateau::rateau::rateau::rateau::rateau::rateau::rateau::rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mai 2008)

Je lui dirais les seins bleus,
les seins qui rendent les gens heureux
parler me semble ridicule,
je m'élance et puis je...




... La charte, PonkHead, la charte !


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mai 2008)

sujet atteint de cyanose hypertrophiée

edit: toasted par un bleu...


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mai 2008)

un Malevitch gonflé à l'hélium


----------



## Arlequin (7 Mai 2008)

*Avec ou sans protège-côtés ?*


avec !


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mai 2008)

tien, un bouffon en losanges qui a perdu ses protèges-cotés...


----------



## chrisben (7 Mai 2008)

De gros yeux de moustique couché sur le côté !


----------



## G.tristan (7 Mai 2008)

un visage


----------



## macmarco (7 Mai 2008)

tristcobra a dit:


> un visage



Une petite frite !


----------



## jugnin (7 Mai 2008)

macmarco a dit:


> Une petite frite !



Tiens, tu mets les oignons directement sur la plaque à induction ?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mai 2008)

lapin membre du fan-club de blue PonkHead (le dit Ponk qui nous prépare une seconde tournée d'adieux...)


----------



## macaronique (7 Mai 2008)

Un uf aux barres asymétriques (vu d'en haut)


----------



## tirhum (7 Mai 2008)




----------



## macaronique (7 Mai 2008)

An All Black :sleep:


----------



## bcommeberenice (7 Mai 2008)

Maman? Maman, où est ma maman j'ai peur dans le noir!!!!





Edit :   bah, non maman est pas toute bleue!


----------



## tirhum (7 Mai 2008)




----------



## G.tristan (7 Mai 2008)

Noir c'est noir
Il n'y a plus d'espoir
Oui gris c'est gris
Et c'est fini, oh, oh, oh, oh
Ça me rend fou j'ai cru à ton amour
Et je perds tout
Je suis dans le noir
J'ai du mal à y croire
Au gris de l'ennui
Et je te crie, oh, oh, oh, oh
Je ferai tout pour sauver notre amour
Tout jusqu'au bout

Si un mot peut tout changer je le trouverai
Il ne faut plus en douter, il faut essayer
Noir c'est noir, Il n'est jamais trop tard
Pour moi du gris j'n'en veux plus dans ma vie, oh, oh
Ça me rend fou de perdre ton amour
Je te l'avoue

Maintenant pour le sauver à tout je suis prêt
A l'instant de la vérité pourquoi en douter
Noir c'est noir il me reste l'espoir
Oui gris c'est gris je n'veux plus d'ennuis, oh, oh
Ça vaut le coup de sauver notre amour
Rien que pour nous
De sauver notre amour
Rien que pour nous.

chanson de johnny hallyday "noir c'est noir"


----------



## bcommeberenice (7 Mai 2008)

Qui a encore fermé cette fenêtre????




edit : et moi je suis trop lente!


----------



## prasath (7 Mai 2008)

EDIT: me suis fait Grill-é


----------



## G.tristan (7 Mai 2008)

punk revenant des vacance au Maroc ayant oublier sa creme solaire


----------



## Arlequin (7 Mai 2008)




----------



## CouleurSud (7 Mai 2008)

Jeune homme, gravement bourré après un bal masqué, cherchant vainement l'interrupteur des toilettes, alors qu'il a oublié d'enlever son masque

Mais heureusement, il avait mis une serviette à damiers (sur le bas)


----------



## prasath (7 Mai 2008)

C'est le stock d'armes des chevaliers Jedi?


----------



## doudou83 (7 Mai 2008)

Ah , je retourne dans l' enfance avec les cow boy et les indiens ! mais où est mon tipi ??


----------



## viruce (7 Mai 2008)

j'espere qu'elle a changee de couleur de cheveux, ras le bol du bleu !


----------



## CouleurSud (7 Mai 2008)

Aargl, je l'ai toujours dit

Le code barre vous aura tous


----------



## bcommeberenice (7 Mai 2008)

il y a quoi au bout?


----------



## viruce (7 Mai 2008)

ricils


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mai 2008)

pub Loréal revue par Buren


----------



## viruce (7 Mai 2008)

serviette hygienique assortie aux culottes noires


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mai 2008)

Catwoman en blanc jouant de la contrebasse


----------



## viruce (7 Mai 2008)

excellente position mais faut des miroirs autour !!!


----------



## ScubaARM (7 Mai 2008)

une fée elfe genre Seigneur des anneaux


----------



## rizoto (7 Mai 2008)

I i had an hammer ...


----------



## ScubaARM (7 Mai 2008)

Albator :love::love:


----------



## kisbizz (7 Mai 2008)

un truc bizar dans le bleu


----------



## viruce (7 Mai 2008)

toujours aime les couettes


----------



## prasath (7 Mai 2008)

une fille qui a rien compris au jeu de la courte paille ...


----------



## viruce (7 Mai 2008)

a gauche personne, a droite personne, a gauche toujours personne, je peux traverser...


----------



## ScubaARM (7 Mai 2008)

Blondie code barrée


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mai 2008)

une fille à moitié rayée et un peu barrée.

edit: toasted by Mike Hammer


----------



## ScubaARM (7 Mai 2008)

un trou de serrure (peut être déjà bu:rateau


----------



## viruce (7 Mai 2008)

Nous voila enfin debarasse de Jean Mar Barr...


----------



## ScubaARM (7 Mai 2008)

cachée derrière sa contre basse


----------



## prasath (7 Mai 2008)

Une virgule dans le bleu de l'océan (ça a déjà été dit la virgule?)


----------



## viruce (7 Mai 2008)

on peut pas faire plus peaux rouge !!!


----------



## ScubaARM (7 Mai 2008)

le dernier mohican:love:


----------



## kasarus (7 Mai 2008)

Hep! je ne sais pas si tu as remarqué, mais 

*TU AS UNE FLÈCHE QUI TE TRAVERSE LE CRÂNE!!!!!!!*


Ah murde:toasted by a pre-Cog peureux.
Re murde: grillé by un enfonceur de koulou.


----------



## viruce (7 Mai 2008)

Paris Hilton


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mai 2008)

tien un mini clone royal de Patochman...

edit: toasted by spaghetti-woman


----------



## ScubaARM (7 Mai 2008)

je connais un truc pour ne pas faire exploser les hamsters quand on les .... promènent

çà c'est pour kasarus, hihi


----------



## kasarus (7 Mai 2008)

viruce a dit:


> Paris Hilton





LHO a dit:


> tien un mini clone royal de Patochman...
> 
> edit: toasted by spaghetti-woman





ScubaARM a dit:


> je connais un truc pour ne pas faire exploser les hamsters quand on les .... promènent
> 
> çà c'est pour kasarus, hihi



Mais il a un succès fou, mon avatar, c'est dingue


----------



## viruce (7 Mai 2008)

me ferais bien une bouillabaisse moi

c'etait pour le poisson!!!


----------



## kasarus (7 Mai 2008)

viruce a dit:


> me ferais bien une bouillabaisse moi



Qui s'y frotte, s'y pique!!


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mai 2008)

miss Lémure à Newport-Bay


----------



## viruce (7 Mai 2008)

con ceptuel


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mai 2008)

remake de Psycho en plus barré


----------



## kasarus (7 Mai 2008)

Un micro?


----------



## viruce (7 Mai 2008)

la derniere creation Dior : des fringues pour rats


----------



## kasarus (7 Mai 2008)

viruce a dit:


> la derniere creation Dior : des fringues pour rats



Oui, en hermine et en martre.:love:


----------



## viruce (7 Mai 2008)

La reine d'Angleterre photographiee par Annie Leibovitz


----------



## G.tristan (7 Mai 2008)

ou est passer l'autre moitier?


----------



## kisbizz (7 Mai 2008)

tiens , un bart ..elle est où margie ?


----------



## kasarus (7 Mai 2008)

Dis on échange?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mai 2008)

espèce couronnée avec deux organes reproducteurs


----------



## viruce (7 Mai 2008)

Bite d'amarrage et son reflet dans l'eau


----------



## kasarus (7 Mai 2008)

viruce a dit:


> Bite d'amarrage et son reflet dans l'eau



reflet donc ça à LHO et t'es maure, 'spèce di demi code barre.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mai 2008)

c'est mon garde du corps (et parfois il joue de la batterie)


----------



## kasarus (7 Mai 2008)

LHO a dit:


> c'est mon garde du corps (et parfois il joue de la batterie)



avec mes phalli, plus besoin de baguettes.


----------



## jugnin (7 Mai 2008)

Oh pis merde, il est relou ton avatar.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mai 2008)

Une balançoire digne de Höller (pour LHO)

Un lapin découpé par Maïté (Jugnin)


----------



## kasarus (7 Mai 2008)

jugnin a dit:


> Oh pis merde, il est relou ton avatar.



Tu veux que je rajoute des yeux rouges et des dents?


antoine59 a dit:


> Une balançoire digne de Höller (pour LHO)
> 
> Un lapin découpé par Maïté (Jugnin)



 le seul qui n'ait pas encore parlé de mon avatar.


----------



## jugnin (7 Mai 2008)

ah, j'avais pas vu que tu m'avais précédé.

Alors le tien, bin m'en fous, j'ai le même à la maison :


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mai 2008)

Je me demande où est ton sceptre ...     
(c'est bon, c'est fait, j'ai commenté ton avatar Kasarus  )

Ps: Encore toasted par Jugnin...


----------



## kasarus (7 Mai 2008)

jugnin a dit:


> ah, j'avais pas vu que tu m'avais précédé.



c'était pour LHO? si oui je te renvoie au post en haut de la page


----------



## kasarus (7 Mai 2008)

antoine59 a dit:


> Je me demande où est ton sceptre ...
> (c'est bon, c'est fait, j'ai commenté ton avatar Kasarus  )
> 
> Ps: Encore toasted par Jugnin...



MAIS fallait pas, tu étais le seul original....


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mai 2008)

Coucou l'animal a Deux zizi


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mai 2008)

des frites jamaïcaines


----------



## kasarus (7 Mai 2008)

etienne000 a dit:


> Coucou l'animal a Deux zizi



Jaloux.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mai 2008)

kasarus a dit:


> MAIS fallait pas, tu étais le seul original....



Je ne le suis pas   
Sinon, ça tourne au n'importe quoi ce fil


----------



## viruce (7 Mai 2008)

le drapeau du Burkina Faso avec une femme a poil et a genoux, murde alors !!!


----------



## kasarus (7 Mai 2008)

viruce a dit:


> le drapeau du Burkina Faso avec une femme a poil et a genoux, murde alors !!!



ché même plus quoi dire la


----------



## Alex666 (8 Mai 2008)

Marmotte atrophiée pour rite vaudou 



LHO a dit:


> pub Loréal revue par Buren






viruce a dit:


> Nous voila enfin debarasse de Jean Mar Barr...






kasarus a dit:


> ché même plus quoi dire la


ça nous fera des vacances doublelildick


----------



## chrisben (8 Mai 2008)

Pamela Popo !


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mai 2008)




----------



## aCLR (8 Mai 2008)




----------



## kasarus (8 Mai 2008)

C quoi un prototype de bombe nucléaire, un paquet de corn flakes ou un LHO(copyright) m'aide in Fina.


----------



## aCLR (8 Mai 2008)

C'est moi le roi du monde !


----------



## kasarus (8 Mai 2008)

Manant, veuillez me rendre ma baguette, ou je vous empale.


----------



## aCLR (8 Mai 2008)

Aidez-moi, je me suis jeté un sort et je n'arrive plus à revenir à mon corps d'origine ! Aidez-moi à retrouver ma baguette !


----------



## chrisben (8 Mai 2008)

J'ai trop regardé canal + sans l'abonnement...


----------



## kasarus (8 Mai 2008)

j'ai trop regardé canal +(la nuit) sans l'abonnement.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mai 2008)

krr krr krouic krouic krr


----------



## tirhum (8 Mai 2008)

Aïe, mes yeux !...


----------



## Alex666 (8 Mai 2008)

carré noir


----------



## tirhum (8 Mai 2008)

"Et...
Vous habitez chez vos parents" ?!...


----------



## kasarus (8 Mai 2008)

le pervers, éteindre la lumière pour peloter des alex numérotés sans défense...


----------



## viruce (8 Mai 2008)

si je le sers tres fort dans ma main, il se passe quoi ?


----------



## kasarus (8 Mai 2008)

Tu te retrouves avec une masse sanguinolente en lieu et place de ta main.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mai 2008)

sujet de philo de comptoir : Peut on considérer qu'une marionnette est adepte du [censuré] ?


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mai 2008)

"Mon truc en plume, plume de...."


----------



## kasarus (8 Mai 2008)

Réponse au sujet de philo:
Si on se réfère au [censuré] par le [censuré], alors, on peut effectivement considérer que la marionnette, en tant que reflet intime(idé) de la personnalité du joueur de marionettes est adepte du [censuré]. Cependant, n'est-ce pas considérer que la marionnette est "humaine" et qu'elle peut influencer par effet retour la personnalité du joueur de marionnette?
et on en conclut donc que tous les joueurs de marionnettes sont des êtres soumis et, qui plus est, adepte du [censuré].
Mini-dissertation en peu de lignes sur le sujet d'Odré:
Réaction d'un prof de français _pris_ ([censuré]) au hasard:
0    
[CENSURÉ]


----------



## aCLR (8 Mai 2008)

La marionnette de Carla ?


----------



## kasarus (8 Mai 2008)

aclR?
...momo, on passe devant le commissariat.
 (XBG-mode smaïn activated)


----------



## aCLR (8 Mai 2008)

Reine de la nuit !


----------



## aCLR (8 Mai 2008)

Acné ou tâches de rousseur ?


----------



## aCLR (8 Mai 2008)

T'es comme ça dans la vie ou c'est Toshop qui t'as relooké ?


----------



## aCLR (8 Mai 2008)

Ça doit pas être drôle tous les jours !


----------



## viruce (8 Mai 2008)

"tu vas d'abord aller me soigner cette vilaine peau et apres tu pourras me permettre"

C'est arrive pres de chez vous.


----------



## aCLR (8 Mai 2008)

Tu vas pas restée toute seule dans ce bois !?


----------



## kasarus (8 Mai 2008)

aCLR a dit:


> Tu vas pas restée toute seule dans ce bois !?



Elle ne craint rien, elle n'est pas en rouge par contre si tu vas dans le bois, toi fais gaffe aux personnes en vert badgées O.N.F il risquent de te mettre de l'anti-fongique et/ou de te marquer à la bombe orange pour la tronconneuse.


----------



## kisbizz (8 Mai 2008)

je peux le voir en plus grand cet avatar?


----------



## kasarus (8 Mai 2008)

kisbizz a dit:


> je peux le voir en plus grand cet avatar?



tiens
P.S:dis moi si ça marche pas (vu que c'est un lien fesse de bouc)


----------



## kisbizz (8 Mai 2008)

c'est quoi cette chose toute mimi ? 
une souris :affraid:


----------



## kasarus (8 Mai 2008)

kisbizz a dit:


> c'est quoi cette chose toute mimi ?
> une souris :affraid:



Nan


----------



## kisbizz (8 Mai 2008)

un heis miniature  .....trop mimi pour etre vrai


----------



## prasath (8 Mai 2008)

kisbizz a dit:


> un heis miniature  .....trop mimi pour etre vrai



il est une peu rigide mais vu qu'il est empaillé, c'est normal  .
T'en veux un Kisbizz? un comme ça en porte-clé je veux dire?


----------



## kasarus (8 Mai 2008)

Oh toi l'emplumé.....
fais gaffe ils mordent fort.


----------



## kisbizz (8 Mai 2008)

une pelouche pour mon annif , pourquoi pas


----------



## ScubaARM (8 Mai 2008)

ciel !!! mon mari !!!​


----------



## kisbizz (8 Mai 2008)

ciel , un marteau dans du bleu


----------



## ScubaARM (8 Mai 2008)

Réponse adéquate, comme sheila (a des couettes comme sheila    )​


----------



## Jose Culot (9 Mai 2008)

kasarus a dit:


> tiens
> P.S:dis moi si ça marche pas (vu que c'est un lien fesse de bouc)



Je parie qu'il (ou elle) s'appelle (Spontex)
Mignon comme tout


----------



## aCLR (9 Mai 2008)

Je l'aime tellement mon os que j'enjambe plusieurs avatars pour le rejoindre ! 

_C'est pas bien ça médor !

T'as du culot ! Mais quand même, fais attention à la règle peu formelle du jeu !_


----------



## aCLR (9 Mai 2008)

Est-ce que je parle de quelqu'un d'autre que de moi ?

Non, je m'aime trop !


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mai 2008)

sujet au stade du miroir qui aurait abusé du Polonium 84...


----------



## aCLR (9 Mai 2008)

Un moule à gateau.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mai 2008)

aCLR a dit:


> Est-ce que je parle de quelqu'un d'autre que de moi ?
> Non, je m'aime trop !



le miroir refuse l'illusion qui permet d'échapper au réel (ou à soi-même). il agit plus comme un écho. un simulacre, une excroissance. le sujet n'étant jamais seul. il devient un sujet divisé, un sujet morcelé, un sujet nomade. un plissement de terrain (un monde ou tout se plie, se déplie et se replie). une machine double en mouvement avec ses singularités, ses inflexions, ses trajectoires... et "derrière le mirroir" il y a comme un monde inversé, un monde à l'envers. ici, les frontières vacillent. il y a perte de sens autant que de répéres. 

******


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mai 2008)

Oh mince !
C'est qu'il lui reste encore vachement de réserve d'encre...


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mai 2008)

de l'encre de seiche, mon bon monsieur... pas de l'encre bleue.


----------



## r e m y (9 Mai 2008)

OQ       :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mai 2008)

r e m y a dit:


> OQ       :rose:



aucunes hésitations...

*******
bien-sûr, on peut l'épeler...
mais
dans sa seconde acceptation veut dire
regarder...


et que vois-je ?


----------



## CouleurSud (9 Mai 2008)

LHO a dit:


> aucunes hésitations...
> 
> *******
> bien-sûr, on peut l'épeler...
> ...



Mona Lisa 

(plus "vraie", peut-être...)


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mai 2008)

une Mona Lisa (portugaise) qui aurait pris un afghan (00) sous le tunnel de l'Alma...


----------



## CouleurSud (9 Mai 2008)

Une oeuvre impeccable de la broyeuse de chocolat

(noir)


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mai 2008)

"Neufs Moules Mâlic" dans un vortex de couleur bleue...


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mai 2008)

cycle

muscle

métamorphoses 
mutations
croisements

l'organique
l'androgyne
l'hybride

animalité

cordes
rubans
artères
vaisseaux
boyaux

Bronco Stadium
Chrisler Building
Guggenheim Museum
Bains Gellert
Ile de Man

Norman Mailer
Gary Gilmore
Richard Serra
Harry Houdini
Ursula Andress
Aimee Mulins

Johnny Cash
Dave Lombardo
Steve Tucker

fluide 
flux 
liquide
sécrétion

la couleur blanche

...


----------



## macmarco (9 Mai 2008)

Magritte au Far West.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (9 Mai 2008)

Une secte


----------



## aCLR (9 Mai 2008)

Voilà ce qu'il y a au bout de la lumière blanche !


----------



## ScubaARM (9 Mai 2008)

Car theft 2​


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (9 Mai 2008)

ScubaARM a dit:


> Car theft 2​



Les dents de la mer


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mai 2008)

Une faille inter-galactique


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (9 Mai 2008)

Une poupée vaudou


----------



## viruce (9 Mai 2008)

j'ai mal a la tete


----------



## CouleurSud (9 Mai 2008)

LHO a dit:


> cycle
> 
> muscle
> 
> ...



Tu vois bien 



viruce a dit:


> j'ai mal a la tete



Je pense que ça va empirer

Laurence Weiner. _Statement_


----------



## kasarus (9 Mai 2008)

LHO a dit:


> cycle
> 
> muscle
> 
> ...



À la fin ça finit quand même très mal, c'est plutôt glauque, non?:love:


----------



## aCLR (9 Mai 2008)

Le mini-chien ça nous change du mini-chat du Bar !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (10 Mai 2008)

Une photocopie d'une photo


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (10 Mai 2008)

Êtes vous sûr de vouloir annuler l'impression de ce CD imprimable ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (10 Mai 2008)

Votre Finder ne répond plus. Veuillez le relancer.


----------



## macaronique (10 Mai 2008)

Glisser-déposer quand Windows a d'autres choses à faire que d'actualiser l'écran.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mai 2008)

Michelle Meyers ?


----------



## macaronique (10 Mai 2008)

C'est quel pokémon déjà ? Le ponkémon ?


----------



## CouleurSud (10 Mai 2008)

A force de regarder le bleu de la mer, les Monochromes d'Yves Klein, les avatars de Scub et de CouleurSud, voilà ce qui arrive : ça déteint


----------



## aCLR (10 Mai 2008)

Je croyais qu'elle était blanche la lumière !?


----------



## CouleurSud (10 Mai 2008)

Moaï récent, avec oreille


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mai 2008)

lorsque le miroir réféchit, c'est mauvais signe...

edit: toasted par un générateur de particules...


----------



## CouleurSud (10 Mai 2008)

Corail particulièrement dense émettant de la lumière noire


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mai 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Tu vois bien
> 
> 
> 
> ...







Ed Rusha.


----------



## CouleurSud (10 Mai 2008)

LHO a dit:


> l
> edit: toasted par un générateur de *particules*...





LHO a dit:


> Ed Rusha.



Retour à l'élémentaire ?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mai 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Retour à l'élémentaire ?



au commencement...





James Turrell. _Ondoe Blue_. 1967.








Dan Flavin. _untitled (to Donna) 6_. 1971.








Dan Flavin. _the-nominal-three-to-william-of-ockham_ .1963


----------



## macmarco (10 Mai 2008)

LHO a dit:


> au commencement...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Elémentaire, mon cher Watson !


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mai 2008)

un Triskell double qui marche au Chouchenn...


----------



## macaronique (10 Mai 2008)

La collision de deux faisceaux de matière noire


----------



## macmarco (10 Mai 2008)

macaronique a dit:


> La collision de deux faisceaux de matière noire




La femme du Joker !


----------



## viruce (10 Mai 2008)

Le sigle du C.C.C (comite contre les chats)


----------



## CouleurSud (10 Mai 2008)

Non, je ne veux rien dire

Mais tu as vu les dégâts des chats minimalistes (et sous acide, merci Dashiell Hedayat) sur ton avatar

Terrible :afraid:


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mai 2008)

un membre de la Gestallt dans un couloir de Mandelbrot...


----------



## CouleurSud (10 Mai 2008)

Hi, j'ai compris

LHO est une fractale


----------



## Benouche (10 Mai 2008)

spirale mystique ( pour ceux qui ont vu daria )


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mai 2008)

Target de Jasper Johns...

edit:


----------



## CouleurSud (10 Mai 2008)

LHO a dit:


> Target de Jasper Johns...



Déjà vu, mais où ?

Ah ! la fonction Recherche 


(tu sais, le vieux truc : "j'étais là")


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mai 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Déjà vu, mais où ?
> 
> Ah ! la fonction Recherche
> 
> ...



là...


----------



## CouleurSud (10 Mai 2008)

Fausse route

Le moi libre, etc.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mai 2008)

j'en ai rien à Fichte...


----------



## CouleurSud (10 Mai 2008)

LHO a dit:


> j'en ai rien à Fichte...



J'en étais sûr 

Mais n'oublie pas ce qu'il y a après

_Massacre à la tronçonneuse dialectique

:affraid:
_


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mai 2008)

CouleurSud sur les traces de Hegel...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (11 Mai 2008)

Stade olympique


----------



## Pooley (11 Mai 2008)

moi aussi je peux faire le con avec mon isight d'abord!


----------



## aCLR (11 Mai 2008)

_I am an anarchist&#8230;_


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mai 2008)

moi qui croyais que tu étais un hybride annagrammé de AC et LCR... 
'tain de miroir.


----------



## aCLR (11 Mai 2008)

LHO a dit:


> moi qui croyais que tu étais un hybride annagrammé de AC et LCR...
> 'tain de miroir.



Sort de ce corps Matthew ! Laisse LHO reprendre le cours de son existence !


----------



## kisbizz (11 Mai 2008)

des points noirs et *une* oreille


----------



## CouleurSud (11 Mai 2008)

Le poisson, il est trop petit

Y a un truc bizarre avec bottes qui empêche de le voir


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mai 2008)

s'est pris un buvard avant d'emprunter le tunnel de Fourvière...


----------



## ScubaARM (11 Mai 2008)

perdu dans l'espace multidimentionnel​


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mai 2008)

animalia_chordata_vertebrata_chondrichthyes_elasmobranchii_euselachii_carcharrhiniformes_sphyrnidae_sphyrna


----------



## ScubaARM (11 Mai 2008)

Key hole 2 sur playstation​


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mai 2008)

survival kit...


----------



## ScubaARM (11 Mai 2008)

Où ai je mis ma burette​


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mai 2008)

the ScubaArm family...


----------



## ScubaARM (11 Mai 2008)

:love: :love:  *MERCI*​


----------



## kisbizz (11 Mai 2008)

un blu , dipinto nel blu .....là là là ,  là là là


----------



## Pierrou (11 Mai 2008)

Une princesse défoncée au LSD qui se fait draguer par sa propre hallucination, à savoir un poisson rouge lubrique


----------



## guizmo47 (11 Mai 2008)

N'oublie pas que je suis ton père !!!!!!


----------



## kisbizz (12 Mai 2008)

un truc blanc devant un rectangle vert


----------



## bcommeberenice (12 Mai 2008)

Fifi brin d'Acier?


----------



## kisbizz (12 Mai 2008)

un quart d'oeil d'un poisson


----------



## Pooley (12 Mai 2008)

oh putain je bade un poisson rouge qui parle!


----------



## aCLR (12 Mai 2008)

Pooley a dit:


> oh putain je bade un poisson rouge qui parle!




Faut vraiment qu'j'arrête !


----------



## Alex666 (12 Mai 2008)

aCLR a dit:


> Faut vraiment qu'j'arrête !



uè ça te donne des boutons


----------



## aCLR (12 Mai 2008)

Alex666 a dit:


> uè ça te donne des boutons



Oh toi avec tes gros seins, tu peux parler ! 

Pour ce qui est de courir c'est autre chose ! 

:casse:


----------



## Xman (12 Mai 2008)

C'est de l'acné ?


----------



## vousti (12 Mai 2008)

LA VACHE!!!!! qu est ce qu ils lui ont mis a ADIUM


----------



## aCLR (12 Mai 2008)

Enlève tes doigts de la prise !


----------



## Lio70 (12 Mai 2008)

Ah oui c'est l'image du saint Suaire.

Maintenant nous en savons donc un peu plus : après 3 jours, il a rassuscité et s'est acheté un Mac.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (12 Mai 2008)

Les chaussures à talonnettes de Sarko


----------



## Alex666 (12 Mai 2008)

un avatar entrain de passer en hyper-espace, loin, loin l'avatar


----------



## kisbizz (12 Mai 2008)

l'obsession de jpmiss


----------



## Pooley (12 Mai 2008)

oh oui raconte moi une histoire


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mai 2008)

Aidez-moi
Un ovni m'a implanté une puce dans l'oreille droite

Désolé, j'ai changé mon avatar entre-temps  (À peine trente seconde, mais Ponkhead avait déjà écrits 

Ps: Voici mon avatar en plus grand, pour le souvenir


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mai 2008)

"Teeth"* II - l'embryon à nunchaku...







* film à l'affiche, pas vu, mais rien que le résumé...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (12 Mai 2008)

Game over


----------



## ScubaARM (12 Mai 2008)

wwwwwwwwwuuuuuuuuuuuwwwwwuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## Xman (13 Mai 2008)

Il est marteau !!!


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mai 2008)

iDuck ayant mangeais trop de vache folle


----------



## Xman (13 Mai 2008)

Une pluie de "Smarties" sur l'île aux enfants

Arf

PS : iduck c'est qui ?


----------



## macaronique (13 Mai 2008)

Clarys the DuckCow


----------



## youyou54 (13 Mai 2008)

A Double-Face dans le film "Batman Forever"


----------



## kasarus (13 Mai 2008)

Lio70 a dit:


> Ah oui c'est l'image du saint *Sueur*.
> 
> Maintenant nous en savons donc un peu plus : après 3 jours, il a rassuscité et s'est acheté un Mac.



Bien d'accord, mais il pourrait se laver plus souvent, non?  

Pour l'avatar du dessus, tout serait plus simple comme ça, n'est-ce pas Léonard?


----------



## youyou54 (13 Mai 2008)

Gizmo après un lifting raté


----------



## Xman (13 Mai 2008)

Léonard ?
Par Jupiler


----------



## youyou54 (13 Mai 2008)

Un OGM


----------



## bcommeberenice (13 Mai 2008)

pigpower?


----------



## jpmiss (13 Mai 2008)

Blindée de coke pour poster partout et faire monter son compteur.


----------



## Pharmacos (13 Mai 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> Blindée de coke pour poster partout et faire monter son compteur.



Roi de la prison


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mai 2008)

empereur de Glaxo Welcome...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (13 Mai 2008)

panneau de signalisation routière


----------



## Pierrou (13 Mai 2008)

Attention Chewie, passage en vitesse lumière ! 

Mais... ya un truc devant là ??!!


----------



## Pooley (13 Mai 2008)

Luke...


----------



## Pharmacos (13 Mai 2008)

Pooley a dit:


> Luke...



Faut arrêter de bouger quand on prend une photo


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mai 2008)

faudrait arrêter la DCI...


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mai 2008)

Et à quand le jeu de l'avatar du dessous ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (13 Mai 2008)

L'homme invisible


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mai 2008)

centrifugeuse à canards...


----------



## CouleurSud (13 Mai 2008)

coloquinte a dit:


> Et à quand le jeu de l'avatar du dessous ?



En fait, ça a déjà été proposé
Why not ? Mais je ne vois pas trop ce que ça pourrait donner


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (13 Mai 2008)

Michel Polnareff !!!


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mai 2008)

LA... Confidential


edit: toasted par une soupière volante...


----------



## kasarus (13 Mai 2008)

Yahvé?
un cheveu dans la soupière.
 (XBG-Theological iducktheist mode).


Et, dis : LHO!!!! pourquoi?


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mai 2008)

organiste-chômeur recyclé par l'ANPE en rat-batteur...


----------



## kasarus (13 Mai 2008)

Chômeur, moi déjà? punaise je suis doué.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mai 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> En fait, ça a déjà été proposé
> Why not ? Mais je ne vois pas trop ce que ça pourrait donner


Et le jeu de l'avatar d'à côté - l'avatar _next door ?_

Ou, "quel est cet avatar ?" - on donne une description et faut trouver de qui on parle.

Ou, "A la recherche de la nouvelle star au pavillon vatar" - des candidats viendraient investir un avatar de leur univers, se l'aproprier jusqu'à nous faire oublier l'avatar original.

Ou Ava tard - dessiner Ava Gardner vers 23h.

Je ne sais pas, moi...
Innovez, bon sang !

Cessez d'être des suiveurs ! (XBG-looping arrière en clin d'oeil à un fil parallèle)


----------



## viruce (13 Mai 2008)

Smiley decu, mais decu........


----------



## CouleurSud (13 Mai 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> Ou, "quel est cet avatar ?" - on donne une description et faut trouver de qui on parle.



Une sorte de citron (très jaune, comme les citrons en général) en train de tomber du citronnier, regardant arriver le sol avec circonspection en se demandant  ce qu'il va bien pouvoir foutre là en bas, mais néanmoins content d'avoir fait une couleur (rouge) avant la lutte, non la chute finale, et d'avoir emmené une hache médiévale piquée dans un musée du fond du Limousin pendant que le gardien regardait ailleurs (enfin, du côté de la chute de reins d'une touriste turkmène)


----------



## kasarus (13 Mai 2008)

Bon, si ces messieurs voulaient bien se donner la peine.Ici


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mai 2008)

kasarus a dit:


> Bon, si ces messieurs voulaient bien se donner la peine.Ici



proposition initiale de  r e m y... l'avatar du dessous...

edit: voir post # 227


----------



## kasarus (13 Mai 2008)

LHO a dit:


> proposition initiale de  r e m y... l'avatar du dessous...



Oui, mais bon?
personnellement rien à faire de la paternité du fil, c'est juste que j'entrevois une possibilité non négligeable de déconner :rateau: et donc je me suis dit, bon ça fait depuis 20 pages qu'on en parle, personne ne le fait alors pourquoi pas moi? 
Note que ce n'est pas exactement la même chose que le jeu que PonkHead proposait qui est celui que j'ai repris d'ailleurs


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mai 2008)

kasarus a dit:


> Oui, mais bon?
> personnellement rien à faire de la paternité du fil, c'est juste que j'entrevois une possibilité non négligeable de déconner :rateau: et donc je me suis dit, bon ça fait depuis 20 pages qu'on en parle, personne ne le fait alors pourquoi pas moi?



il n'y a pas de problème... 
simplement personne n'avait vraiment réagit...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (13 Mai 2008)

Hérisson sous acide

EDIT : c'était pour kasarus. :rateau:


----------



## kasarus (13 Mai 2008)

iDuck a dit:


> Hérisson sous acide
> 
> EDIT : c'était pour kasarus. :rateau:



Pourquoi le sous acide?
'Spèce de fondu....


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mai 2008)

iDuck a dit:


> Hérisson sous acide



refaisant ses bases...


----------



## aCLR (13 Mai 2008)

LHO a dit:


> refaisant ses bases...



Tour h8 f8


----------



## youyou54 (13 Mai 2008)

à Mathieu Kassovitz


----------



## kasarus (13 Mai 2008)

Dans le cochon tout est bon.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (13 Mai 2008)

*J'ai mangé, j'ai bien bu,
J'ai la peau du ventre bien tendu,
Merci petit Jésus...*


----------



## kasarus (13 Mai 2008)

trop intellectuel pour moi tout ça.


----------



## viruce (13 Mai 2008)

j'ai une sale gueule ce matin moi!!!


----------



## kisbizz (13 Mai 2008)

mme sephora


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mai 2008)

Horreur !!! Un piranha volant !!!


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mai 2008)

Je hais Robert Badinter


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (13 Mai 2008)

Dalmatien multicolore


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mai 2008)

Lucy in the Sky with iDuck


----------



## viruce (13 Mai 2008)

Meme pas un ptit modo a decapiter ... :love:


----------



## kisbizz (13 Mai 2008)

c'est toujours la parfumerie


----------



## Alex666 (13 Mai 2008)

hummmmmm du poisson


----------



## kisbizz (13 Mai 2008)

lolos americains des starlette de beverly   




ps: c'est de grug  ...et c'est tres beau :love:


----------



## viruce (13 Mai 2008)

-Dis tu me fais voir ta culotte ?
-Je ne suis pas celle que vous croyez!!!!


----------



## kisbizz (13 Mai 2008)

pub maquillage channel ou dior ? 



ps: j'en porte pas, on fait comment ?


----------



## Alex666 (13 Mai 2008)

kisbizz a dit:


> pub maquillage channel ou dior ?
> 
> 
> 
> ps: j'en porte pas, on fait comment ?



et le poisson répond "arrêtes tu m'excite":rateau:


----------



## kisbizz (13 Mai 2008)

un t-shirt trop moulant  







ps:
surement si tu me prete tes lolos


----------



## Simbouesse (13 Mai 2008)

-Comment se poisson fait-il pour voler???
-Mais madame, vous êtes au fond de la mer!
-Quoi???
Mais je ne sais pas nager moi!!!...


----------



## kasarus (13 Mai 2008)

Faudra m'expliquer comment il fait pour plaquer avec ses ailes, cteu zozio.


----------



## kisbizz (13 Mai 2008)

toi surement pas avec tes pattes en l'air


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mai 2008)

"un jour je serais le maître du monde, mais maman redonne moi des patates d'abord" @kasarus

"je ne veux pas travaillller, je ne veux pas déjeuneeeer, je veux seulement l'oublieeeeeerrrrrrr" @kissbizz


----------



## viruce (13 Mai 2008)

Tete de piaf....


----------



## kisbizz (13 Mai 2008)

adorable tete :love:



edit , grillé par meme sephora


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mai 2008)

Francis Lalanne


----------



## viruce (13 Mai 2008)

des chtites pastilles genre buvards !


----------



## aCLR (14 Mai 2008)

Tu viens jouer à cache-cache avec moi dans la cour d&#8217;honneur du Palais Royal ?


----------



## Simbouesse (14 Mai 2008)

Merde, ma télé déconne, j'ai plus la couleur...


----------



## Alex666 (14 Mai 2008)

Linux own 133t powa ! fuck ms


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (14 Mai 2008)

airbags


----------



## Pooley (14 Mai 2008)

pour une fois que je suis sobre au réveil...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (14 Mai 2008)

le penseur du magasin


----------



## macaronique (14 Mai 2008)

Photo prise par un rayon cosmique.


----------



## Pooley (14 Mai 2008)

finder's alive!


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mai 2008)

dealer de vent...


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mai 2008)

Crash (Cronenberg et/ou hindenburg)


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mai 2008)




----------



## Pooley (14 Mai 2008)

Hippie va...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (14 Mai 2008)

Allô, c'est moi.


----------



## kasarus (14 Mai 2008)

Ah tu m'as fait peur.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (14 Mai 2008)

Hérisson érotomane


----------



## kasarus (14 Mai 2008)

Je vous merde....


----------



## aCLR (14 Mai 2008)

kasarus a dit:


> Je vous merde....



Si jeune et déjà grossier !


----------



## kasarus (14 Mai 2008)

aCLR a dit:


> Si jeune et déjà grossier !



n'est pas surdoué qui veut, hein... Mais je vais finir par changer mon avatar....    

10ème degré inside pour le post précédent.


----------



## Pierrou (14 Mai 2008)

Hérisson prêt à nous merder ( dessus ) au sens propre ?


----------



## kasarus (14 Mai 2008)

Yes, my lord, I'll prepare the "moutarde jaune" blaster at once...


----------



## Pooley (14 Mai 2008)

KWEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEK :affraid:


----------



## macmarco (14 Mai 2008)

Pooley a dit:


> KWEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEK :affraid:



Zut ! J'ai encore oublié mes lunettes !


----------



## Alex666 (14 Mai 2008)

C comme Celte


----------



## viruce (14 Mai 2008)

Silicone


----------



## Alex666 (14 Mai 2008)

viruce a dit:


> Silicone



ça radote la vieille peau avec plein de fond de teint cache misère


----------



## aCLR (14 Mai 2008)

Alex666 a dit:


> ça radote la vieille peau avec plein de fond de teint cache misère



Boys, boys, boys !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (14 Mai 2008)

GI Joe



aCLR a dit:


> Boys, boys, boys !



Tu sais pas faire 

[YOUTUBE]YvstDQIG5Kk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ScubaARM (14 Mai 2008)

Les cochons, pardon les canards à la piscine


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mai 2008)




----------



## Xman (14 Mai 2008)

ScubaARM a dit:


> Les cochons, pardon les canards à la piscine



Nan ! ôssi dans les prés...

LHO : un évêque..en rouge qui tient une bougie jaune ?

"lepurfisdelasagesse" ? 

non lui c'est sa tête


----------



## kisbizz (14 Mai 2008)

un canard-vache ou vache-canard ?


----------



## Xman (14 Mai 2008)

kisbizz a dit:


> un canard-vache ou vache-canard ?



VACHE CANARD


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mai 2008)

Cow_duck


----------



## kisbizz (14 Mai 2008)

sais pas


----------



## guizmo47 (14 Mai 2008)

Mais faites gaffe j'ai mis la main sur mon flingue !...

Edit : Argh doublé par Kisbizz !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kasarus (14 Mai 2008)

guizmo47 a dit:


> Mais faites gaffe j'ai mis la main sur mon flingue !...



trop bu de liqueur de goémon?


----------



## guizmo47 (14 Mai 2008)

kasarus a dit:


> trop bu de liqueur de goémon?



Non trop écouté Renaud quand j'étais jeune (qui a dit quand il était bon ?!?!?!)

C'est quoi la liqueur de goémon  ?


----------



## kasarus (14 Mai 2008)

guizmo47 a dit:


> Non trop écouté Renaud quand j'étais jeune (qui a dit quand il était bon ?!?!?!)
> 
> C'est quoi la liqueur de goémon  ?



la liqueur de goémon, c'est le Whisky du capitaine shadok qui part avec sa shadokcaravelle voler la fusée des Gibis et qui revient se venger des Shadok (en particulier du sorcier ) en les noyant avec des graines d'eau.


----------



## guizmo47 (14 Mai 2008)

Ah ok, merci et bravo pour la maitrise shadockienne!
Mais bon, à quoi tout cela va t il nous servir si on doit finir sous la coupe d'un roi  de 2cm avec 2 zboub et des piquants partout sur le dos ?


----------



## kasarus (15 Mai 2008)

Il a deux zboubs et tu le respecteras.

J'ai dit. 





(Courage plus que  999 714 messages)


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mai 2008)

membre souterrain d'un canal historique...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (15 Mai 2008)

trou noir


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mai 2008)

iDuck a dit:


>



défilé d'avatar...


----------



## CouleurSud (15 Mai 2008)

Un croisé habillé par Kasimir


----------



## kasarus (15 Mai 2008)

Un crétin habillé par Chanel.(c'est de l'avatar que je parle).


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mai 2008)

un échappé de l'église des Billettes qui a raté le ferry pour assister à l'élection de "Reine d'un jour" et qui depuis zone dans le bar...


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mai 2008)

kasarus a dit:


> Un crétin habillé par Chanel.(c'est de l'avatar que je parle).



 dégonflé...


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mai 2008)

Un suprême(atisme) chocolat avec crème
(visuel d'LHO)


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mai 2008)

soupoudré de smarties yayoi...


----------



## kasarus (15 Mai 2008)

LHO a dit:


> dégonflé...



Oui, mon bon monsieur.  
Farpaitement.

Couleur suD est peut-être un crétin, en tout cas c'est pas à moi d'en juger.
Et puis, comment savoir s'il s'habille en Chanel d'après les posts qu'il laisse?
Il n'était donc pas raisonnable de le qualifier de la même manière que son avatar.

P.S: Une association humanitaire pour daltoniens.


----------



## CouleurSud (15 Mai 2008)

Une peluche que DC va découper en rondelles


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mai 2008)

kill Bill 3


----------



## xao85 (15 Mai 2008)

La croix rouge qui a noircit!


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mai 2008)

un ectoplasme sous-marin ou une excroissance involontaire et fumeuse...


----------



## kasarus (15 Mai 2008)

Amen.

I T Miss à l'est.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mai 2008)

Simon RATtle dirigeant Le Couronnement de Poppée...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (15 Mai 2008)

carrefour


----------



## kasarus (15 Mai 2008)

Oh chant. (intervention divine)


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (15 Mai 2008)

I'm the king of the world !


----------



## kasarus (15 Mai 2008)

ma maman me disait bien d'arrêter la colle.


----------



## youyou54 (15 Mai 2008)

Un avatar qui a chaque fois que je me connecte est en dernier dans ce fil et qui m'empêche du coup de commenter les autres


----------



## kasarus (15 Mai 2008)

Quand on est pas doué, bah on l'est pas. (proverbe suisse) copyright mamacass.


----------



## Anick88 (15 Mai 2008)

Noir & Blanc


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mai 2008)

annick aime les sucettes Natabaz


----------



## CouleurSud (15 Mai 2008)

Serge Malévitch


----------



## macmarco (15 Mai 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Serge Malévitch



Karl Lagerfeld ?


----------



## kasarus (15 Mai 2008)

jäger tout court


----------



## r e m y (15 Mai 2008)

et la marmotte elle met le chocolat dans le papier alu...


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mai 2008)

Chérie, j'ai rétréci le Remy


----------



## jpmiss (15 Mai 2008)

contagieux


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (15 Mai 2008)

Roi de pique


----------



## macmarco (15 Mai 2008)

iDuck a dit:


> Roi de pique




L'homme qui valait trois milliards.


----------



## Anick88 (15 Mai 2008)

demi anneaux olympique


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mai 2008)

chaud-lapin


----------



## Anick88 (15 Mai 2008)

LHO a dit:


> chaud-lapin



Effectivement  tout un monde ses lapinous,mais de belles rencontre...

pour en revenir a ton avatar 

Sel & Poivre


----------



## CouleurSud (15 Mai 2008)

C'est pas pour dire, mais tu as un truc qui vibre pas loin de l'il


----------



## Zyrol (15 Mai 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> C'est pas pour dire, mais tu as un truc qui vibre pas loin de l'il



Men in Black


----------



## Anick88 (15 Mai 2008)

Il y a de la place dans ton Kayac ?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mai 2008)

Eaux vives "modérées"

toasted by the stitch lapinou


----------



## Zyrol (15 Mai 2008)

LHO a dit:


> Eaux vives "modérées"
> 
> toasted by the stitch lapinou



les maths...


1 *+* 1


----------



## kasarus (15 Mai 2008)

1,2 1,2 1,2 1,2
splatch splatch (enfin ça devrait être sans bruit donc pas splatch splatch )


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mai 2008)

Rat-pide mais ne sait compter que jusqu'à 2 et fait: tap tap tap tap tap tap-à-l'oeil = Rat-bling-bling.


----------



## kasarus (15 Mai 2008)

LHO a dit:


> Rat-pide mais ne sait compter que jusqu'à 2 et fait: tap tap tap tap tap tap-à-l'oeil = Rat-bling-bling.


 (remarque ça vaut mieux qu'une tare bling-bling comme on en a vu    )

tu dis ça car je t'ai grillé au poteau.... :rateau: 

Sinon, Priorité à Droite!


----------



## ScubaARM (15 Mai 2008)

le pompon mal scanné


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (16 Mai 2008)

virage sous-marin


----------



## Alex666 (16 Mai 2008)

L'homme laser !


----------



## kasarus (16 Mai 2008)

La femme-matelas.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mai 2008)

Voilà ce qui arrive quand on essaye de se fabriquer un naztabag tout seul sous acide...


----------



## tirhum (16 Mai 2008)

kasarus a dit:


> La femme-matelas.



porte-monnaie poilu...





EDIT : Ponk !


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mai 2008)

Grillé le "c'est fort en chocolat" grillé !


EDIT : gniark gniark gniark !


----------



## tirhum (16 Mai 2008)

Crâne d'&#339;uf !


----------



## kasarus (16 Mai 2008)

tirhum a dit:


> porte-monnaie poilu...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



'clure. :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mai 2008)

Bal de fin d'année sous champi


----------



## kasarus (16 Mai 2008)

ça te gratte?


----------



## aCLR (16 Mai 2008)

Un nouveau modèle de Nabaztag !


----------



## kasarus (16 Mai 2008)

copieur  :mouais:


----------



## aCLR (16 Mai 2008)

Rien ne se perd, rien ne se crée, tout se transforme !

:casse:


----------



## kasarus (16 Mai 2008)

É L'aut, là...
Oui, toaaa.....

Ferait mieux d'aller te transformer.


----------



## aCLR (16 Mai 2008)

Donne-moi l'adresse de ton chirurgien plastique !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (16 Mai 2008)

autoportrait retouché avec Photoshop


----------



## kasarus (16 Mai 2008)

autoportrait retouché par photobouze. (désolé mais je ne pouvais pas la laisser passer)


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (16 Mai 2008)

Prout  

PS : t'as bien fait de ne pas la laisser passer car il y a de ça.


----------



## Anick88 (16 Mai 2008)

Effet miroir

(mieux vaut ne pas parlé nabaztag ici,trop de gens s'emporte  )


----------



## kasarus (16 Mai 2008)

chui bien d'accord.
@iduck: Soft à n'utiliser qu'en locaux bien ventilés. (tu peux secouer les ailes en même temps?)


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (16 Mai 2008)

kasarus a dit:


> chui bien d'accord.
> @iduck: Soft à n'utiliser qu'en locaux bien ventilés. (tu peux secouer les ailes en même temps?)


oui oui 

La belle vie


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mai 2008)

cana-baztag dans la soupière...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (16 Mai 2008)

la croix et la bannière


----------



## CouleurSud (16 Mai 2008)

Centriste irradiant du centre


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mai 2008)

Non country for young men


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mai 2008)

rejeton mal dégrossi des Editions Hachette...


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mai 2008)

tirhum petit beurre - on a déjà mangé les coins...


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mai 2008)

striker se prenant pour Henry VIII


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (16 Mai 2008)

Vous êtes ici.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mai 2008)

iDuck a dit:


> =





CouleurSud a dit:


> Centriste irradiant du centre





........


----------



## kisbizz (16 Mai 2008)

la croix suisse est en deuil ?


----------



## ScubaARM (17 Mai 2008)

couettes couettes


----------



## Xman (17 Mai 2008)

Un poisson Napoléonien au large de l'île D'Elbe


----------



## macmarco (17 Mai 2008)

Xman a dit:


> Un poisson Napoléonien au large de l'île D'Elbe




Un GI en tenue de camouflage de campagne.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mai 2008)

un insigne d'une secte


----------



## CouleurSud (17 Mai 2008)

Les signes d'un insecte


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mai 2008)

dans la perte du jour il entra dans la solitude profonde d'une obscurité sans nom...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (17 Mai 2008)

Point d'atterrissage pour parachutiste


----------



## meskh (17 Mai 2008)

En pleine vitesse ....


----------



## Xman (17 Mai 2008)

Apollon vieux....euh ! très vieux


----------



## aCLR (17 Mai 2008)

Je le connais pas ce super-héros !


----------



## CouleurSud (17 Mai 2008)

aCLR a dit:


> Je le connais pas ce super-héros !




Diane, (malgré les messages réitérées de Dionysos à ses petites oreilles)

Oubliant qu'elle est la sur jumelle d'Apollon


----------



## ScubaARM (17 Mai 2008)

Bill !!!!!!


----------



## meskh (17 Mai 2008)

L' Enclume ?


----------



## ScubaARM (17 Mai 2008)

Le Gobelin dans Harry Potter ?


----------



## CouleurSud (17 Mai 2008)

Personne ne peut s'imaginer ce qu'est un requin-marteau sévissant dans un forum

Tant qu'on l'a pas vu

Et hop, là je t'ai vu, scub


----------



## Xman (17 Mai 2008)

Karl ?


----------



## kasarus (17 Mai 2008)

ça meuh bouche un coin


----------



## aCLR (18 Mai 2008)

Si jeune et déjà plein d'humour !


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mai 2008)

Un guerrier


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (18 Mai 2008)

Fonds marins


----------



## ScubaARM (18 Mai 2008)

vers l'infini et au delà


----------



## tirhum (18 Mai 2008)




----------



## kisbizz (18 Mai 2008)

carré interdit


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (18 Mai 2008)

Ne vous retournez pas : vous êtes suivis.


----------



## macmarco (18 Mai 2008)

iDuck a dit:


> Ne vous retournez pas : vous êtes suivis.



Lendemain de fête.


----------



## kisbizz (18 Mai 2008)

trois cercles mal fermés


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mai 2008)

je veux un Nabaztag pink pas un Fish red lubrique...


----------



## kisbizz (18 Mai 2008)

sigle mathématique positif


----------



## kasarus (18 Mai 2008)

Si tu as un problème, n'hésite surtout pas.
Appelle.


----------



## kisbizz (18 Mai 2008)

un minuscule truc plein poils


----------



## prasath (18 Mai 2008)

Le poisson dit: Tu sais que si on le faisait on enfanterait des sirènes? Tu sais ça?


----------



## kisbizz (18 Mai 2008)

ets que l'indien ferait passer le message par les nuages  ?


----------



## prasath (18 Mai 2008)

Et le poisson chanta la version indienne* de : over the rainbow

* C'est à dire qu'il faut l'imaginer avec des grappes de fumés


----------



## kisbizz (18 Mai 2008)

un indien bien romantique


----------



## youyou54 (19 Mai 2008)

"Vous tremblez Néron et sentez votre fin proche"
Citation de je ne sais plus qui, dans je ne sais plus quel bouquin :rose:
Peut-être "Le Cid" de Corneille ?

cf: sur de Caligula


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mai 2008)

arrête de trembler comme ça, je ne vois pas ta soeur...


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mai 2008)

Oh un Kelley-Murakami-Miyake style


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mai 2008)

asorti à un Kasuma smarties du nord...


----------



## kisbizz (19 Mai 2008)

hoooooooo la jolie poupée rose :love:


----------



## prasath (19 Mai 2008)

.......


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mai 2008)

prasath a dit:


> Quand une panthère rose pond des oeufs après s'être accouplée avec un dalmatien.



cela donne...


----------



## kisbizz (19 Mai 2008)

une nana avec seulement 2 dents :affraid:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (19 Mai 2008)

Vous habitez chez vos parents ?


----------



## kisbizz (19 Mai 2008)

chez moi et je vois un ........ ? 
un .....un truc etrange   

un ufo aspiré par les siens ?


----------



## g.robinson (19 Mai 2008)

Elle a peur du poisson rouge


----------



## kisbizz (19 Mai 2008)

surement pas , moi je l'aime beuacoup le poisson  

dis, il est bien ton hotel ?


----------



## g.robinson (19 Mai 2008)

Oui mais il faut prévoir l'aquarium


----------



## kisbizz (19 Mai 2008)

un hotel sans jacuzzi ?
pas possible , la sirene ne viendra alors pas


----------



## Xman (19 Mai 2008)

Fifi Brindacier avec des bottes de put. et ayant suffisamment picolé pour draguer un poisson rouge 

:rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mai 2008)

découper suivant les pointillés...


----------



## Pooley (19 Mai 2008)

adiumeuh


----------



## kisbizz (19 Mai 2008)

Xman a dit:


> Fifi Brindacier avec des bottes de put. et ayant suffisamment picolé pour draguer un poisson rouge
> 
> :rateau:







une vache folle qui ose traiter une dame de put !


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mai 2008)

de toute façon les vaches ne connaissent rien aux bottes et les poissons rouges, ils tournent toujours en rond. alors, oubli les deux...


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mai 2008)

Une mighty mouse revue par un artiste encore en délire (mais j'avoue je sèche, c'est pas de nouveau MB?)


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mai 2008)

antoine59 a dit:


> Une mighty mouse revue par un artiste encore en délire (mais j'avoue je sèche, c'est pas de nouveau MB?)



Palais de Tokyo_La marque noire...


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mai 2008)

Tu es revenu à tes premiers amours


----------



## Xman (19 Mai 2008)

kisbizz a dit:


> une vache folle qui ose traiter une dame de put !



Nan ce sont les bottes !! :rose:


----------



## Xman (19 Mai 2008)

antoine59 a dit:


> Tu es revenu à tes premiers amours




C'est au pays de Barbapapa...la la la !


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mai 2008)

Un vanard ?
Une cache ?

En tout cas, une manipulation génétique ignoble, sans doute issue des cerveaux moisis de l'oligarchie secrète d'aliens qui gouverne le monde en sous-main dans un dessein aussi noir que pervers !


----------



## youyou54 (19 Mai 2008)

tete de .... (censored  )


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mai 2008)

grouik-power !


----------



## youyou54 (19 Mai 2008)

youyou54 a dit:


> tete de .... (censored  )



de PUNK (bien sur :rateau


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mai 2008)

cochon voulant prendre son envol dans un parking Vinci...


----------



## youyou54 (19 Mai 2008)

WC attrape nigaud  :rateau:


----------



## Xman (19 Mai 2008)

Yvette Horner à la fin de la descente du mont Ventoux après une surdose de rosé de Provence


Il s'est reconnu


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mai 2008)

Lunette de toilette molle par un ancien cubiste - en homage à Dali.




(je parlais de LHO, pas du bestiaire OGM ci-dessus)


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mai 2008)

bûcheron élagueur de tête shooté au 51


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (19 Mai 2008)

Massacre à la hache


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mai 2008)

hachachin de soupière


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Mai 2008)

Trou d'angle


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mai 2008)

ou angle avec trou et piège à panthère (qui de nos jours font du sur-place)...


----------



## kisbizz (19 Mai 2008)

un truc noir avec un rond decoupé dedans ?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mai 2008)

connais-tu le syndrome du poisson rouge ?


----------



## kisbizz (19 Mai 2008)

je prefere  celu qui m'accompagne dans l'avatar et....Sans politique   

mais , dis, qui a decoupé le trou ?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mai 2008)

c'est parce que le poisson rouge n'a pas de mémoire qu'il peut tourner en rond dans son bocal. sinon, il deviendrait fou. 
et les politiciens (de tous bords) ont des problèmes de mémoire... 
ou alors, ils en ont trop. 
et ils deviennent fous.


----------



## kisbizz (19 Mai 2008)

donc tu es un politicard qui ne sait plus qui a fait le trou


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mai 2008)

moi, je suis simplement fou...


----------



## prasath (19 Mai 2008)

Tirhum essayant d'escalader le mur d'un pénitencier ... et surpris par un tireur délite.


----------



## tirhum (19 Mai 2008)

Sllllffffffff....
T'en veuuuuuuuuxx ?!..... :sick:


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mai 2008)

J'ai un manche à balai planté dans la tête ?
Mince !
Mais où donc ai-je mis mon stylo ?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mai 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> J'ai un manche à balai planté dans la tête ?
> Mince !
> Mais où donc ai-je mis mon stylo ?



HACHACHIN...


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mai 2008)

Victime !


----------



## xao85 (19 Mai 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> Victime !



Un méchant! 


Moi je suis le gentil qui va tuer le méchant!


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mai 2008)

A coups d'ailes de papillon bleu ?

Mouahahahahahahahahah !


----------



## Pooley (19 Mai 2008)

Wazaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## xao85 (19 Mai 2008)

Ca moove!


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (19 Mai 2008)

Le futur logo de La Poste


----------



## prasath (19 Mai 2008)

La vision qu'a un moustique en train de foncer sur sa cible


----------



## ScubaARM (19 Mai 2008)

moi vouloir palabres​


----------



## kisbizz (19 Mai 2008)

bleu , serenité, liberté , paix


----------



## macmarco (19 Mai 2008)

kisbizz a dit:


> bleu , serenité, liberté , paix



Princesse et le génie du bocal.


----------



## Pooley (19 Mai 2008)

le signe du vilain!

vadansl'metro vadansl'metro!


----------



## kisbizz (19 Mai 2008)

un ventilateur un peu special


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mai 2008)

le manuel du poisson rouge...


----------



## Xman (19 Mai 2008)

Cuvette de chiotte


----------



## kisbizz (19 Mai 2008)

une vache aux yeux azur


----------



## Xman (19 Mai 2008)

un poisson rouge de désir ! :rose:  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mai 2008)

David Lynch. _Vache Folle_...


----------



## kisbizz (19 Mai 2008)

ça y est : un bouquin avec decoupé un coeur dedans


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mai 2008)

un poisson nommé Kisbizz 





(Arizona Dream)


----------



## kisbizz (19 Mai 2008)

nan, une sirene parce que le poisson lui s'appelle grug !!!!


revise ton bouqun toi


----------



## Xman (19 Mai 2008)

Qui l'ut grug


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mai 2008)

bouse de là, toi, je voulais parler au poisson qui se prend pour une sirène (d'incendie)...


----------



## CouleurSud (19 Mai 2008)

Le regard étonné de la vache découvrant qu'il n'y a pas que des trains à contempler

(toasted par l'excellent LHO qui sait bien que l'étonnement a des effets surprenants chez le bovin )


----------



## kisbizz (19 Mai 2008)

un vieux beau qui se la joue avec ses lunettes de star


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mai 2008)

edit: toasted by a future Nabaztag pink Fisher-price...


----------



## CouleurSud (19 Mai 2008)

kisbizz a dit:


> un vieux beau qui se la joue avec ses lunettes de star



Et tu crois que je vais enlever mes Wayfarer, alors qu'il n'y a rien à regarder 

(à part un jouet de baignoire que tu as laissé voleter au-dessus de ton dressing-room)


----------



## kisbizz (19 Mai 2008)

karl lagerfeld ne sait toujours pas que dans ma baignoire il y a  un canard noir avec un collier en diamants 



no non c'est le mien, je ne lui a piqué le sien !!!


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mai 2008)

sans les Ray-Ban...


----------



## kisbizz (19 Mai 2008)

et avec un tres tres bon lifting


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mai 2008)

sirène à colorier.


----------



## prasath (19 Mai 2008)

Un grand garçon qui ne sait pas repasser une chemise...


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Mai 2008)

Vide pliable


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mai 2008)

cousin de l'indian runner:







je parlais au Mohican... et une panthère noircie mon champ de vision...


----------



## prasath (19 Mai 2008)

Un scotch troué qui essaie de maintenir deux murs perpendiculaires collés.

Ca c'est du bricolage !


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Mai 2008)

Vide pliable disais-je avant d'être toasté par un truc vaguement plumé du style chicken run !


----------



## prasath (19 Mai 2008)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Vide pliable disais-je avant d'être toasté par un truc vaguement plumé !



Une panthère lente mais alors leeeeente


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mai 2008)

un mohican glacé:


----------



## prasath (19 Mai 2008)

Un scientifique non anglophone qui essaie de comprendre le phénomène du "Black Hole", qu'il a malheureusement traduit par "un trou dans du noir".


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mai 2008)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Vide pliable





prasath a dit:


> Un vide pliable!



....
..........


----------



## kisbizz (19 Mai 2008)

toujour le meme et toujour le trou


----------



## Alex666 (19 Mai 2008)

kisbizz a dit:


> toujour le meme et toujour le trou



toujours le même trou? c'est chiant rateau:)


----------



## kisbizz (19 Mai 2008)

un p'tit c0n en silicone


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Mai 2008)

La compagne de big fish  :love:


----------



## kisbizz (19 Mai 2008)

une pantere infatiguable


----------



## tirhum (19 Mai 2008)




----------



## Anonyme (19 Mai 2008)

a encore oublié de payer sa note d'EDF... ou travaille au noir...


----------



## tirhum (19 Mai 2008)

Cangue...


----------



## ScubaARM (19 Mai 2008)

il n'y a plus d'espoir:rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mai 2008)




----------



## kisbizz (19 Mai 2008)

couette confettis


----------



## ScubaARM (20 Mai 2008)

et maintenant, que vais je faire ....


----------



## kisbizz (20 Mai 2008)

chasser dans d'autres eaux


----------



## ScubaARM (20 Mai 2008)

range toi petit poisson rouge, je vais croquer :love:


----------



## kisbizz (20 Mai 2008)

crAquer ?
nage petit, nage ......


----------



## ScubaARM (20 Mai 2008)

en rouge et noir


----------



## prasath (20 Mai 2008)

Attention, voilà le poisson bricoleur !


----------



## kisbizz (20 Mai 2008)

et l'!indien suit a la trace


----------



## prasath (20 Mai 2008)

il dit: "sympa ton dentier! Je le garde!
Elle dit: fafèèète fé fa frôle!


----------



## kisbizz (20 Mai 2008)

l'indien a eu une flache qui a trop approché le systeme vocal


----------



## petitchaperonrouge (20 Mai 2008)

"je vois rien venir à l'horizon,
visages-pâles encore en retard.....
Faudrait voir à se bouger un peu les enfants ............
ça va être l'heure du thé (ouais, enfin...... du calumet)"


----------



## chim (20 Mai 2008)

J'ai mis 3h à comprendre le but de ce fil


----------



## kisbizz (20 Mai 2008)

2 petit ordis pas trop rapides


----------



## Sindanárië (20 Mai 2008)

elle peut parler de son tournesol la fouflette coiffée comme un dessous de bras et qui parle à un poisson volant


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mai 2008)

un adolescent échappé des Studios Ghibli au nom impossible et imprononçable.


----------



## Zyrol (20 Mai 2008)

LHO a dit:


> un adolescent échappé des Studios Ghibli au nom impossible et imprononçable.



un phallus....


si, si.... regardez bien dans le reflet en bas à droite....


----------



## youyou54 (20 Mai 2008)

Sandy kilos


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mai 2008)

Cochonou à la piscine...


----------



## TibomonG4 (20 Mai 2008)

Terrier de Bugs Bunny


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (20 Mai 2008)

La panthère qui valait 3 miliards.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mai 2008)

plonger
embrocher
cuire
arroser
retirer
découper
manger
digérer


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mai 2008)

Rendez-moi la graisse, la vaseline liquide et le Néoprène


----------



## kisbizz (20 Mai 2008)

au dodo


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (20 Mai 2008)

Non. Pas ce soir : j'ai la migraine.


----------



## prasath (20 Mai 2008)

J'ai la tête qui éclate.


----------



## kisbizz (20 Mai 2008)

enleve les fleches


----------



## TibomonG4 (20 Mai 2008)

Coiffure en oreilles d'épagneul nain continental


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mai 2008)

Pot de peinture super cher


----------



## kisbizz (20 Mai 2008)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Coiffure en oreilles d'épagneul nain continental



pour les reclamations il faut s'adresser a  grug 






antoine59 a dit:


> Pot de peinture super cher



en coton les draps ?


----------



## Xman (20 Mai 2008)

Voyage au Grugistan


----------



## CouleurSud (20 Mai 2008)

Bovin ami de T. Leary


----------



## TibomonG4 (20 Mai 2008)

Je ne te vois pas là où je te regarde.


----------



## tirhum (20 Mai 2008)




----------



## Anonyme (20 Mai 2008)

L'Oeuvre au noir


----------



## brucetp (20 Mai 2008)

ça c'est de la cuvette de chiotte design!


----------



## macmarco (20 Mai 2008)

.....


----------



## xao85 (20 Mai 2008)

Trop compliqué! J'ai mal à la tête!


----------



## kisbizz (20 Mai 2008)

c'est contagieux ?
parce que ce n'est pas le premier aujpurd'hui


----------



## CouleurSud (20 Mai 2008)

Ah, ah, ah ! 

Hein !

:rateau:


----------



## TibomonG4 (20 Mai 2008)

Ayant perdu la tête


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mai 2008)

Son regard du retour éternel des barreaux 
 s&#8217;est tellement lassé qu&#8217;il ne saisit plus rien.
 Il ne lui semble voir que barreaux par milliers 
 et derrière mille barreaux, plus de monde.

 La molle marche des pas flexibles et forts 
 qui tourne dans le cercle le plus exigu
 paraît une danse de force autour d&#8217;un centre 
 où dort dans la torpeur un immense vouloir.

 Quelquefois seulement le rideau des pupilles 
 sans bruit se lève. Alors une image y pénètre, 
 court à travers le silence tendu des membres 
 et dans le c&#339;ur s&#8217;interrompt d&#8217;être.

*******
Rainer Maria Rilke.
_La Panthère_
 (Jardin des Plantes, Paris)


----------



## kasarus (20 Mai 2008)

LHO.......
Quand on dévore un bouquin ce n'est pas vraiment ça dont on parle.....


----------



## Xman (21 Mai 2008)

Roi Lear avec un air con


----------



## Sindanárië (21 Mai 2008)

reliquat de manipulation génétique


----------



## aCLR (21 Mai 2008)

Le génie génétique dépasse toutes mes espérances ! Voilà que lucifer s'est cloné avec avec le canard de disney et la vache du champ d'en face pour jouer les super héros !

Edit : grillé par Sind'


----------



## Sindanárië (21 Mai 2008)

wesh mens zy vas que je fais de la valeur dans les tons


----------



## aCLR (21 Mai 2008)

Je préfère les manga en couleur !!!


----------



## Sindanárië (21 Mai 2008)

Van Gogh du Noir & Blanc numérique, juste avant le rasoir et le bandeau


----------



## Sindanárië (21 Mai 2008)

(air de rien), mais un peu rouquin


----------



## aCLR (21 Mai 2008)

Je ne te vois plus que d'un &#339;il !
Il est temps pour moi d'aller dormir !
:sleep:


----------



## Xman (21 Mai 2008)

Un air satisfait, de quoi ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (21 Mai 2008)

J'hallucine !


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mai 2008)

en fait celui d'en haut (qui a des problèmes d'identité et de lieu) est un hybride cousin de notre iDuck national déguisé en vache pour échapper au supplice de la soupière.


----------



## Pooley (21 Mai 2008)

crash test OQ


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (21 Mai 2008)

Vidéo surveillance


----------



## g.robinson (21 Mai 2008)

Passage à la vitesse lumière


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mai 2008)

Hôtel avec club de Jim intégré


----------



## CouleurSud (21 Mai 2008)

Mein Got ! Ein chemisette-cravate ! :afraid:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (21 Mai 2008)

Bling-bling attitude


----------



## CouleurSud (21 Mai 2008)

Soupière ayant subi une photo-ionisation


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mai 2008)

J'ai fini ma bouteille de Old Pulteney 1989. Je fais la gueule et alors?


----------



## CouleurSud (21 Mai 2008)

"Pour un petit tour
Au petit jour
Entre tes draps"


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mai 2008)

bras droit de Takeshi Kitano...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (21 Mai 2008)

Mon miroir ! M**** !


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mai 2008)

canard de Mendelbrot dans une soupière Le Creusot


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mai 2008)

J'ai découpé la radio d'mon derrière pour faire une blague (eurk eurk eurk) et j'ai balancé les chutes sur mon canapé over design.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mai 2008)

un membre de la Stasi


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mai 2008)

Je me suis stasi sur une plaque avec de l'acide sur les fesses


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mai 2008)

lego un poil pervers


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mai 2008)

jeu de quille dans un lupanar branchouille


----------



## g.robinson (21 Mai 2008)

un dechet


----------



## kasarus (21 Mai 2008)

Un autre déchet?... 

(LHO, je n'oublie pas....)


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mai 2008)

Mister Robinson devant la Doors du Morisson Hôtel


edit: grilled par un Drag-Couic déguisé en rat...

(t'as jusqu'au 31...)


----------



## TibomonG4 (21 Mai 2008)

Un cercle plié dans un carré pliant


----------



## tirhum (21 Mai 2008)




----------



## TibomonG4 (21 Mai 2008)

Black is beautiful


----------



## CouleurSud (21 Mai 2008)

tirhum a dit:


>



Un instant, je transgresse les règles du jeu

Juste pour dire merci à Tommie Smith et à John Carlos

Pour la beauté du geste

Et merci à tirhum


----------



## Sindanárië (21 Mai 2008)

aveugle dans le vent


----------



## CouleurSud (21 Mai 2008)

Le vent, aveugle et sourd à l'&#339;il bleu, emporte ce qui lui importe peu


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mai 2008)

manager transgressif du Black Power...


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mai 2008)

Même avec des clous, ça tient pas..

Ps: l'ancien avatar était une installation de Yayoi Kusama réalisé en 2000.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mai 2008)

eh ! John t'as pas osé:







et cela tient...


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mai 2008)

Oh pas de ça, nous somme trop pudiques..


----------



## kisbizz (21 Mai 2008)

un dandy


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mai 2008)




----------



## Berthold (21 Mai 2008)

Je mes suis encore fait avoir en achetant cet abattant. Design mais pas pratique.


----------



## TibomonG4 (21 Mai 2008)

Plaque à induction anthropomorphique


----------



## guizmo47 (21 Mai 2008)

Bonjour Baghera ! Mais où est Moogli ????


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mai 2008)

Ga Bu Zo Meu


----------



## kisbizz (21 Mai 2008)

un avatar qui se moque de moi :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mai 2008)

_alors ?

_quoi ?


----------



## benkenobi (21 Mai 2008)

J'en ai vu des moches mais alors celui-là les dépasse tous...


----------



## youyou54 (21 Mai 2008)

Jeune prétentieux, comprends tu maintenant le vrai pouvoir de la force obscure ...


----------



## Pooley (22 Mai 2008)

grouik! regardez moi j'fais comme Léonard!


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mai 2008)

Et moi j'essaie de rentrer en méditation avec lui...


----------



## aCLR (22 Mai 2008)

Lisa, my name is Mona Lisa !


----------



## Berthold (22 Mai 2008)

Oui, je suis venu à moto. Non, je n'avais pas de casque. Oui, j'ai traversé un nuage de moucherons. Mais comment tu as deviné ?


----------



## brucetp (22 Mai 2008)

éruption solaire et faciale


----------



## Pooley (22 Mai 2008)

Bouh!


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mai 2008)

alors, toujours perdu dans the fucking  killing zone...


----------



## tirhum (22 Mai 2008)

Chatterton...


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mai 2008)




----------



## Sindanárië (22 Mai 2008)

tombera pas plus bas


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (22 Mai 2008)

Je me cache à moitié


----------



## youyou54 (22 Mai 2008)

Elephant Man


----------



## TibomonG4 (22 Mai 2008)

Cochon marchant sur une vitre


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mai 2008)

panthère de Sisyphe


----------



## Sindanárië (22 Mai 2008)

Soulages is dead


----------



## TibomonG4 (22 Mai 2008)

Demain je montre l'autre côté


----------



## youyou54 (22 Mai 2008)

Black Panthers


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mai 2008)

Cochonou au Club Med


----------



## TibomonG4 (22 Mai 2008)

Oeillet noir


----------



## youyou54 (22 Mai 2008)




----------



## tirhum (22 Mai 2008)

_*GROUUUUUÏÏÏÏÏKKKKKKK !!!!.... *_


----------



## asticotboy (22 Mai 2008)

Mon vieux PC en veille...


----------



## TibomonG4 (22 Mai 2008)

Gros pixel


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (22 Mai 2008)

Où cours-je ? Qu'asperge, concombre...


----------



## Berthold (22 Mai 2008)




----------



## g.robinson (22 Mai 2008)

Soleil rouge de colère


----------



## CouleurSud (22 Mai 2008)

"I'm a spy
in the house
of love"


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mai 2008)

Frankie Goes To Hollywood


----------



## CouleurSud (22 Mai 2008)

Cuvette "Relax"


----------



## kasarus (22 Mai 2008)

Blague de chiotte....


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mai 2008)

manager des Leningrad Cowboys échappés d'un clip de Kaurismaki...

edit: toasted par un rat dégouté... 
(c'était pour CouleurSud.)


----------



## kasarus (22 Mai 2008)

C'est quoi cette Ktaurimachie?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mai 2008)

a Finnish film-maker...

edit: faut tout lui dire à celui-là...


----------



## kasarus (22 Mai 2008)

Oui, je ne suis qu'un barbare inculte, mais que veux-tu on n'a pas le Wifi dans les terriers.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mai 2008)




----------



## kasarus (22 Mai 2008)

Trop gros, essaye encore.


----------



## CouleurSud (22 Mai 2008)

Despote peu éclairé


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mai 2008)

Daniel Darc façon "Renaissance"... ayant rencontré Bashung un soir de vide planétaire sur la plage de Berck...


----------



## CouleurSud (22 Mai 2008)

Non, ils ne m'ont pas trouvé

Malgré les pistes pliantes que tu donnes

J'ai fait Sepukku sur la plage des Estagnots


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mai 2008)

tu joues les Carradine sur l'île d'Okinawa à l'heure de la dodo...


----------



## TibomonG4 (22 Mai 2008)

Trou conceptuel cherche fond perceptuel


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mai 2008)




----------



## Sindanárië (23 Mai 2008)

Meine Shöne Mirrador*
_
Chanson populaire Bavaroise des années 30._


----------



## TibomonG4 (23 Mai 2008)

Demi-dieu


----------



## macmarco (23 Mai 2008)

Baghera aux jeux olympiques.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mai 2008)

edit: toasted par un membre du FLB


----------



## Alex666 (25 Mai 2008)

Le black album de Prince défoncé


----------



## TibomonG4 (25 Mai 2008)

Une belle présentation de ce qui est avancé.


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (25 Mai 2008)

Apple recommande d'installer la mise à jours vers Léopard sur tous les ordinateurs capables d'exécuter celui-ci.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
(Maintenant, tu fais ce que tu veux  )


----------



## tirhum (25 Mai 2008)

Qué pasa ?


----------



## kasarus (25 Mai 2008)

I'm the mighty Finder, I can find anything

Edit: toasted by c'est fort en chocolat.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mai 2008)

mr 2bites


----------



## Sindanárië (25 Mai 2008)

poils de balais à chiottes gay


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mai 2008)

membre à moitié converti de la secte Caséine...


----------



## Alex666 (25 Mai 2008)

Sindanárië a dit:


> poils de balais à chiottes gay



très fort


spèce de demi avatar

et en plus je fait d'une pierre deux coups


----------



## Sindanárië (25 Mai 2008)

Bimbo planquée


----------



## Alex666 (25 Mai 2008)

croquis coupé


----------



## Sindanárië (25 Mai 2008)

pare buffle de charcuterie


----------



## Alex666 (25 Mai 2008)

humanoïde désassocié


----------



## Sindanárië (25 Mai 2008)

travello de camping municipal


----------



## kasarus (25 Mai 2008)

travel (lo) with me....
oh yeah...


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mai 2008)

c'est ton année: profites-en...


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mai 2008)

Hypothétique jet d'acide de Richard....


----------



## Alex666 (25 Mai 2008)

Croisement entre la femme de Ceauscescue et du général Jaruzelski...


----------



## TibomonG4 (25 Mai 2008)

95B


----------



## kasarus (25 Mai 2008)

nan je dirais 95C


----------



## Pharmacos (25 Mai 2008)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> 95B





kasarus a dit:


> nan je dirais 95C



Je regarde ce soir et je vous tiens au jus


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mai 2008)

n'oublie pas ton petit viagra


----------



## tirhum (25 Mai 2008)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> 95B





kasarus a dit:


> nan je dirais 95C





Pharmacos a dit:


> Je regarde ce soir et je vous tiens au jus


Entrainez-vous ?!...


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mai 2008)

aller, va, je suis sympa, je ne voulais pas te laisser tout seul dans le noir, toute une nuit dans ce forum, entre un indien sauvage et pertinent et des obsédés mammaires échappés du Val d'Oise...


----------



## Sindanárië (26 Mai 2008)

anamorphose de bidet


----------



## youyou54 (26 Mai 2008)

pokemon :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mai 2008)

notre représentant de Meurtre et Moselle, de la classe Cochonou, en pleine séance de préparation pour les JO d'été au... Tibet...


----------



## youyou54 (26 Mai 2008)

Oups ... c'est tout chaud


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mai 2008)

nouvelle plaque à induction Scholtes...
*
*


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (26 Mai 2008)

Source d'inspiration de la chanson "Cassé" de Nolwenn Leroy.


----------



## benkenobi (26 Mai 2008)

T'as utilisé un effet là ? Ah bon...


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mai 2008)

canard de Sarnez coincé dans un modem v.92 d'US Robotic...



edit: toasted par un adepte du seppuku


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (26 Mai 2008)

Ce qui reste d'un chiotte à la turque après qu'un éléphant s'est assis dessus.


----------



## xao85 (26 Mai 2008)

Un canard qui n'a rien d'un canard!


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mai 2008)

Un papillon sous acide passant devant un Pierro-kasimir...


----------



## tirhum (26 Mai 2008)

T'es cogné dans une porte ?!...


----------



## youyou54 (26 Mai 2008)

*Les Inconnus - Isabelle a les yeux bleus*


Isabelle a les yeux bleus
Isabelle a les yeux bleus
Isabelle a les yeux bleus
Bleus les yeux Isabelle a

Soudain quand elle est partie
J'ai vu qu'elle n'était plus là
Et comme elle n'était plus là
J'me suis dit "elle est partie"

* Dans la nuit noire
Dans la nuit noire et obscure
Obscure et sombre
Isabelle s'est cognée contre les murs
Les murs*

Isabelle a les yeux bleus
Isabelle a les yeux bleus
Isabelle a les yeux bleus
Bleus les yeux Isabelle a

Y a plus d'espoir
Dans la nuit noire
Sur le quai de la gare
Dans le brouillard
Il faisait un froid de canard
Heu les mecs, j'ai plus de rimes en ar
C'est pas grave, on continue la chanson
Chanson

Isabelle a les yeux bleus
Isabelle a les yeux bleus
Bleus les yeux Isabelle a
Isa bleus belle a les yeux

Ho le solo de guitare
Ho monstrueux
Ho merde, merde, attends, j'comprends pas là

Les mecs si on faisait un plan en anglais
On va conquir l'Europe

Isabelle has the blue eyes
Isabelle has the blue eyes
Isabelle eyes blue
Blue eyes Isabelle est naze

C'était trop tard quand j'ai su qu'elle me quittait
Qu'elle nous quittait, je l'ai su, oui
Que oui que très, très tard, tard, tard

Isabelle a les yeux bleus
Isabelle a les yeux bleus
Isabelle a les yeux bleus
Bleus les yeux Isabelle a

Isabelle, lorsque je t'ai rencontrée pour la première fois,
T'avais les yeux bleus
Et lorsque tu m'as quitté
Tu avais toujours les yeux bleus

Heu, c'est normal

Sur le quai de la gare
J'ai voulu la rattraper
C'était trop tard
Son avion venait juste de décoller
Coller

Ho! Les mecs, je viens de trouver
Un accord à la guitare
Complètement monstrueux
Vas-y, vas-y,
Ecoutez !
Monstrueux, monstrueux,
Tu vois, c'est pas compliqué
Tu vois ,tu mets le doigt là, tu vois
Et après tu fais comme ça
Regarde c'est monstrueux
Ouais, ouais, ouais, ouais
C'est complètement d'enfer
L'éclate totale, tu vois
Ha je vais vous dire les mecs
Ça va être monstrueux


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mai 2008)

Huiiiiiiiii !
Huiiiiiiiiiiii !


----------



## tirhum (26 Mai 2008)

Mr Pink ?!...


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mai 2008)

Malevitch et Soulages sous le tunnel du Mont-Blanc devisant sur les qualités exceptionnelles du rhum jamaïcain...


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mai 2008)

Coup d'mou sur les trous !


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mai 2008)

jeu Kerviel en vente cet hiver par la Société Générale et la maison Lego...


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mai 2008)

Emballage de la boîte du jeu sus-cité, jetée sur le canapé par un moutard pressé de jouer (probablement un salle gosse pourri gâté - voyez le canapé de ses parents, design et blanc, probablement pétés de thune ces gens là !!!)


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mai 2008)

un ancien bobo repenti déguisé en salaryman


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (26 Mai 2008)

Siège bricolé par Valérie Damidot.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mai 2008)

Tête bricolée par la même.


----------



## TibomonG4 (26 Mai 2008)

Muppet à perruque rouge


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mai 2008)

Rien ne sert de partir à point, il vaut mieux courir.





EDIT spéciale dédicace à LHO :
Grillé ! Grillé ! Grillé !
Na na nè-reuh !


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mai 2008)

entraînement hypnotique au jet de panthère


edit: jeu, set et toasted


----------



## tirhum (26 Mai 2008)

Jamais réussir le _par_ avec ce "truc" de traviole...


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mai 2008)

enlève tes Wayfarer et évite nous un 3ème remake de Funny Games...


*******
edit: salaud de Ponk...


----------



## TibomonG4 (26 Mai 2008)

Ustensile sado-maso en simili-cuir


----------



## tirhum (26 Mai 2008)

Mes croquettes, mes croquettes, mes croquettes, mes croquettes, mes croquettes, mes croquettes, mes croquettes, mes croquettes, mes croquettes, mes croquettes, mes croquettes, mes croquettes, mes croquettes, mes croquettes, mes croquettes, mes croquettes, mes croquettes, mes croquettes, mes croquettes, mes croquettes, mes croquettes, mes croquettes, mes croquettes, mes croquettes, mes croquettes, mes croquettes, mes croquettes, mes croquettes, mes croquettes, mes croquettes, mes croquettes, mes croquettes, mes croquettes, mes croquettes, mes croquettes, mes croquettes, mes croquettes, mes croquettes, mes croquettes, mes croquettes, mes croquettes, mes croquettes, mes croquettes, mes croquettes, mes croquettes, mes croquettes, mes croquettes...


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mai 2008)

Après "Dans la peau de John Malkovitch" voici "Dans l'oeil de Ray Charles"


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mai 2008)

chef de service de Pernod-Ricard déguisé en Paul Smith pour appâter les gogo-girl aux réunions des AA...


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mai 2008)

Gilet de sauvetage en latex noir pour sado-maso suicidaire.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mai 2008)




----------



## Anonyme (26 Mai 2008)

Je photographie une oeuvre d'art,
je photographie une oeuvre d'art,
si je la photographie de face, je vais passer pour un blaireau,
un touriste,
merde !
Faut que je trouve un truc...
Faut vraiment...
Pas passer pour un blaireau !
De traviole ?
Ah ouais, genre j'ai une intention mais je libère mes instincts créatifs,
super ça !
Et puis, mal cadrée, avec des bouts en moins,
je suis un artiste,
un rebelle !
'tain, je déchire ma race en photographie d'oeuvre d'art !
Faut que j'en parle à Bénédicte
si avec ça, je ne la nique pas...


----------



## tirhum (26 Mai 2008)

Y'a un _mini-chat_, en cellule ?!...


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mai 2008)

Ouvres les yeux, tu verras que oui.


----------



## jpmiss (26 Mai 2008)

Bernard Tapie


----------



## TibomonG4 (26 Mai 2008)

Tonton avait sa culotte à l'envers, moi je suis un royaliste qui incline à gauche. Mon anatomie correspond bien à mon état civil, en somme.


----------



## tirhum (26 Mai 2008)

Miss France !
Ah, ben non... 



ÉDIT : toasted... by _Dulux V_....


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (26 Mai 2008)

Mais qui a éteint la lumière ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (26 Mai 2008)

Lorie passant le mur du son  :love:  :rose:


----------



## Simbouesse (26 Mai 2008)

hey! t'es vachement doué en ombres chinoises!

ou

heu... ya le signe de mon t-shirt pumna* qui se barre!!

*: tout le monde a reconnu mais j'ai pas fait de pub!


----------



## Sindanárië (26 Mai 2008)

Dark Vador né dans un Kinder Surprise


----------



## Simbouesse (26 Mai 2008)

heu... mal cadrée la photo...


----------



## Sindanárië (26 Mai 2008)

gommage au mazout


----------



## Simbouesse (26 Mai 2008)

j'aime beaucoup celui là!!


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mai 2008)

un Linux-Barbie-ken habillé par Michelin qui se prend pour Umaga...


----------



## macmarco (26 Mai 2008)

Un trèfle à deux feuilles.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mai 2008)

empreinte d'un cheval de trois engagé pour le grand prix d'Armorique


----------



## ScubaARM (26 Mai 2008)

mickey mouse house


----------



## Simbouesse (26 Mai 2008)

la faucille et le marteau... mais le marteau était bourré...:rateau:


----------



## Alex666 (26 Mai 2008)

ton bec calimero


----------



## Pooley (27 Mai 2008)

pouet pouet?


----------



## youyou54 (27 Mai 2008)

stabilisateur optique


----------



## kasarus (27 Mai 2008)

dans le cochon tout est bon.


----------



## guiguilap (27 Mai 2008)

Chien de Paris Hilton


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mai 2008)

doughnut shamalow pink Dunkin'


----------



## CouleurSud (27 Mai 2008)

[youtube]FzEadbTCKDA[/youtube]


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mai 2008)

Mick Jagger ayant rencontré Daniel Darc au BalRoom de Cannes avant de rejoindre l'hospice perché du Suchet pour une petite dernière.


*******
edit: ça marche pas ton truc à plug-in...
c'est bon, j'avais perdu le plug-in   de T.H Psycho Killer v.Live...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (27 Mai 2008)

*Et j'ai crié, crié-é
Aline
Pour qu'elle revienne*


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mai 2008)

canard hystérique de chez Christofle


----------



## youyou54 (27 Mai 2008)

Gorge profonde ®


----------



## Dimitri11 (27 Mai 2008)

Le porc de Léonard de Vinci


----------



## TibomonG4 (27 Mai 2008)

Tête de cornichon jaune radioactif


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mai 2008)

mouvement de Huygens pour panthère seule


----------



## youyou54 (27 Mai 2008)

Psychose de Hitchcock


----------



## macmarco (27 Mai 2008)

Porco Da Vinci.


----------



## youyou54 (27 Mai 2008)




----------



## Anonyme (27 Mai 2008)

C'est à quelle heure le barbuc?


----------



## youyou54 (27 Mai 2008)

Stéphane Bern


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mai 2008)

"Demain je m'envole !"


----------



## TibomonG4 (27 Mai 2008)

Productrice de trucs en plume


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (27 Mai 2008)

*Cours Forrest ! Cours !*


----------



## Berthold (27 Mai 2008)

:rateau: J'ai une de ces têtes, ce matin


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (27 Mai 2008)

Et moi, je vois rouge.


----------



## Alex666 (27 Mai 2008)

Hiroshima mon amour...


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mai 2008)

une militante de l'UMP


----------



## macmarco (27 Mai 2008)

UltraBrite fraîcheur menthol®


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mai 2008)

le masque de la mort rouge


----------



## youyou54 (27 Mai 2008)

[dm]x2ixbi&related=0[/dm]


----------



## Berthold (27 Mai 2008)

[dm]x17vqu&related=0[/dm]


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mai 2008)




----------



## Deleted member 18124 (27 Mai 2008)

J'ai envie de crier. Alors je crie "AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA".


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mai 2008)

non... pas la soupière...


----------



## guiguilap (27 Mai 2008)

Cri de plaisir


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (27 Mai 2008)

J'ai faim.


----------



## tirhum (27 Mai 2008)

'ttention, p'tit canard !...
_*Fulguroooo poing !...*_


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (27 Mai 2008)

Où suis-je ?


----------



## guiguilap (27 Mai 2008)

Un faisceau de lumière... :rateau:


----------



## Berthold (27 Mai 2008)




----------



## Deleted member 18124 (27 Mai 2008)

J'ai trop forcé sur les piments. :sick:


----------



## CouleurSud (27 Mai 2008)

Plat du jour :

_Civet canard givré pimenté servi dans sa soupière avec un bouquet de rayons divergents


_


----------



## TibomonG4 (27 Mai 2008)

À défaut de voir loin, je pense loin.


----------



## Simbouesse (27 Mai 2008)

Philippe Manoeuvre? (pour CouleurSud)


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (27 Mai 2008)

Kinder surprise


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mai 2008)

machine à cloner les canards


----------



## tirhum (27 Mai 2008)




----------



## Simbouesse (27 Mai 2008)

Moi j'aime bien le poulet...:rateau:


----------



## TibomonG4 (27 Mai 2008)

Vilain petit canard


----------



## kasarus (27 Mai 2008)

Tigre! 
Tirhum a encore fait des siennes.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (27 Mai 2008)

Imitation de la marionnette de François Hollande aux Guignols de l'info ("Aheu").


----------



## jpmiss (27 Mai 2008)

Maitre Capello passe en vitesse lumière.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mai 2008)

Matricule: D2344523
Délit: J'ai volé la couronne d'une petite fille après avoir mangé le gâteau (et la fève...) lors de l'épiphanie...


----------



## tirhum (27 Mai 2008)

Sont gros, tes "carreaux" !...


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mai 2008)

c'est mieux en grand...






edit: pris un carreau par un petit beurré


----------



## kasarus (27 Mai 2008)

*AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
*


Non pas lui...


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mai 2008)




----------



## kasarus (27 Mai 2008)

ET encore j'ai réduit (la modif...) 

Maure, Dauphin.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mai 2008)

kasarus a dit:


> ET encore j'ai réduit (la modif...)
> 
> Maure, Dauphin.



enlève des A et joue avec la hauteur de corps...


----------



## kasarus (27 Mai 2008)

Que vois-je?


kasarus a dit:


> *AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
> *
> 
> ...


:love:


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mai 2008)

Bon j'avoue, c'est un peu nul :rose: 
Ps: C'était pour LHO mais une boule de poil s'est interposée (Je devrais passer le permis pour l'é******  )


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mai 2008)

kasarus a dit:


> Que vois-je?
> 
> :love:


 
Achète un Aspirateur à A...

[soit pas gourmand, mets en 3... c'est vraiment le souk... ]


----------



## kasarus (27 Mai 2008)

Tu es à croquer.:rateau:


J'en mets trois... messages avec plein deA ??


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mai 2008)

kasarus a dit:


> Tu es à croquer.:rateau:
> J'en mets trois... messages avec plein de A ??



nan... enlèves-en encore...


----------



## kasarus (27 Mai 2008)

Voila, me revoila dans le moule informe (oui, je sais.... ) du conformisme gratuit.

Le conformisme payant étant d'une telle banalité que je ne voudrais même pas en parler, ah murde c'est fait...


----------



## CouleurSud (27 Mai 2008)

LHO a dit:


> nan... enlèves-en encore...



Non, juste changer les lettres 

Pour que A.  soit B.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mai 2008)

kasarus a dit:


> Voila, me revoila dans le moule informe (oui, je sais.... ) du conformisme gratuit.
> 
> Le conformisme payant étant d'une telle banalité que je ne voudrais même pas en parler, ah murde c'est fait...


----------



## youyou54 (27 Mai 2008)

Karl Lagerfeld :rateau:






EDIT: Toasted
C'était bien sûr destiné à l'avatar de CouleurSud


----------



## tirhum (27 Mai 2008)

SpiderPig ?!...


----------



## ScubaARM (27 Mai 2008)

Dans l'espace personne ne vous entend crier


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mai 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Non, juste changer les lettres
> 
> Pour que A.  soit B.



ah, tu oublies l'objet petit a...


----------



## CouleurSud (27 Mai 2008)

ScubaARM a dit:


> Dans l'espace personne ne vous entend crier




Requin sourd comme un marteau


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mai 2008)

manager looké KL de Chet Baker qui voudrait nous faire croire que l'on peut faire de la musique sur fond hardcore-noisy dans une salle à moitié vide loué par le PC américain à Missoula.


----------



## CouleurSud (27 Mai 2008)

Munch hurlant après avoir écouté My Bloody Valentine


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mai 2008)

rédacteur de Métal Hurlant qui écoute en douce _Loveless_...


----------



## Berthold (27 Mai 2008)

Gros plan sur une choriste prise d'une crampe de la mâchoire.


----------



## kasarus (27 Mai 2008)

Maman!! :affraid: :affraid: :affraid:

Le monsieur il a eu la tête coincée entre deux wagons de train....


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mai 2008)

l'a toujours pas compris le Berthold...






edit: toasted par un rat pas conforme


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mai 2008)

Tu veux un drap de bain ou tu préfère un couteau?


----------



## CouleurSud (27 Mai 2008)

LHO a dit:


> rédacteur de Métal Hurlant qui écoute en douce _Loveless_...



Aïe, dénoncé par un spy de MH, perdu dans les translations

Qui, bien que sourd, à force d'avoir écouté Janet Leigh au ralenti

A l'&#339;il _sometimes

_[youtube]B0nPSy1-UXE&feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## Berthold (27 Mai 2008)

Fais voir tes yeux, amigo&#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mai 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> A l'&#339;il _sometimes_



just un aparté:
passe à l'ATP Festival de New York les 19_20 et 21 sept... 

*******
@ Berthold  Brèche
faudrait arrêter les UV ou mettre de la crème indice 60...


----------



## kasarus (27 Mai 2008)

Dans ce cas, le burnous...


----------



## CouleurSud (27 Mai 2008)

Homme attachant, mais aussi détachant  :love: 
(toutes tâches colorées)

Mais ne sachant pas pas ce que voient des Eyes Wide Shut



Edith répondant à Berthold


----------



## CouleurSud (27 Mai 2008)

kasarus a dit:


> Dans ce cas, le burnous...



Tyran faisant suer le...


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mai 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Mais ne sachant pas pas ce que voient des Eyes Wide Shut



en parlant d'Eyes Wide Shut... Sydney Pollack a rejoint Stanley.


----------



## CouleurSud (27 Mai 2008)

LHO a dit:


> en parlant d'Eyes Wide Shut... Sydney Pollack a rejoint Stanley.



D'un coup, je comprends mieux ton cri de désespoir


----------



## kasarus (28 Mai 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> D'un coup, je comprends mieux ton cri de désespoir



 - "AYOUYOUIIILLLE !!!!!!

La vache ça pique !!!!"

 - Môssieur CouleurSud, ce n'est pas parce vous arborez fièrement des verres égoïstes, que vous êtes obligé de me confondre avec un bovidé.


----------



## Sindanárië (28 Mai 2008)

Peluche Barbara Cartland


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (28 Mai 2008)

Photo mal cadrée


----------



## guiguilap (28 Mai 2008)

Faisceau Magique...


----------



## youyou54 (28 Mai 2008)

Hum ... un donuts :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mai 2008)

jambon-beurre en exercice...


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mai 2008)

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## tirhum (28 Mai 2008)

Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mai 2008)

Noir Désir après le concert


----------



## Berthold (28 Mai 2008)

Noir Désir pendant le concert


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mai 2008)

*Tangerine Dream* un soir de spleen krautrock au festival de Saint-Malo le 21 juillet 1975.


----------



## youyou54 (28 Mai 2008)

*La lune est une menteuse !*

Extrait de Wikipédia: Phase lunaire
En italien, tout comme d'ailleurs en français, on dit ainsi que la Lune est une menteuse : En effet, la Lune ressemble à un *C*, comme dans _crescere_ (_croître_) quand elle est décroissante, et elle ressemble à un *D*, comme dans _decrescere_ (_décroître_) lorsqu'elle est croissante
*



EDIT: Toasted by LHO*


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mai 2008)

Da Peggy Pod


----------



## youyou54 (28 Mai 2008)

C'est un gars qui drague une rousse dans une boîte et tout marche comme sur des roulettes, alors, la nana lui dit : 
- Ecoute chéri, j'aimerais bien faire l'amour avec toi, mais il faut que je te prévienne que nous, les rousses, on a une odeur corporelle très prononcée. 

Le gars ne fait pas de chichis, et l'emmène chez lui. 
Il commence à la déshabiller, et c'est vrai que l'odeur est prenante !!! Il lui enlève son 
soutien-gorge, son slip, à ce moment l'odeur commence vraiment à décaper le papier peint, mais le mec prend son courage à deux mains, et commence malgré tout à lui brouter le minou...  

Quand tout à coup il rencontre 
... un bout de viande... Bon, SGLOUP, il le gobe, il continue... Un spaghetti, GLOUP, un légume, GLOUP, mais là c'en est trop, il se relève : 

- Ecoute chérie, ton odeur, passe encore, mais c'est 
quoi toute cette bouffe que tu accumules dans la chatte ? 

- Ah je t'avais prévenu, le mec d'avant il a pas tenu !!!


*EDIT: Il dit qu'il voit pas le rappeur ? ... Simple l'avatar de Ponkead est roux *


----------



## youyou54 (28 Mai 2008)

Tiens il est chouette cet avatar


----------



## Valgio (28 Mai 2008)

Un cochon qui a de la culture???


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mai 2008)

*** Apparté sans rapport avec le fil ***

Ce n'est pas que je n'aime pas rigoler, ni que j'ai quoi que ce soit contre un peu de gaudriole de temps en temps, mais les blagues lourdingues sur la prétendue "odeur" des rousses, c'est un peu comme celles sur la taille de la bite des noirs, ça me fait marrer moyen.

Fin de l'apparté.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mai 2008)

"Le bifidus actif, ça ne marche pas sur moi, j'suis un vrai rebelle"


----------



## jpmiss (28 Mai 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> *** Apparté sans rapport avec le fil ***
> 
> Ce n'est pas que je n'aime pas rigoler, ni que j'ai quoi que ce soit contre un peu de gaudriole de temps en temps, mais les blagues lourdingues sur la prétendue "odeur" des rousses, c'est un peu comme celles sur la taille de la bite des noirs, ça me fait marrer moyen.
> 
> Fin de l'apparté.




Sans compter que je peux vous dire que j'ai connu des rousses qui sentaient trèèèèès bon! :love:

Par contre pour la bite des noirs je peux pas vous dire. Faudrait demander a ce con de Sevran mais il est enfin mort.


----------



## youyou54 (28 Mai 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> *** Apparté sans rapport avec le fil ***
> Ce n'est pas que je n'aime pas rigoler, ni que j'ai quoi que ce soit contre un peu de gaudriole de temps en temps, mais les blagues lourdingues sur la prétendue "odeur" des rousses, c'est un peu comme celles sur la taille de la bite des noirs, ça me fait marrer moyen.
> Fin de l'apparté.



Coluche a dit "on peut rire de tout"
... "Oui mais pas avec tout le monde" disait Desproges


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (28 Mai 2008)

Pigpower

[DM]x1hn8t&related=1"[/DM]


----------



## Valgio (28 Mai 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> Sans compter que je peux vous dire que j'ai connu des rousses qui sentaient trèèèèès bon! :love:
> 
> P*ar contre pour la bite des noirs je peux pas vous dire.*


 
Bein je vais au sauna de temps a autre avec un amis
nous avons bien du admètre l'amère vérité!


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (28 Mai 2008)

Nano le petit robot

Chouette ! De l'avatar frais ! :love:


----------



## Valgio (28 Mai 2008)

Tu passe en vitesse lumière??

j'aime bc les films d'animations... je te présente Eve la petite amie de Wall-e


----------



## youyou54 (28 Mai 2008)

R3D3 la nouvelle génération des célèbres RxDx encore plus mieux et pouvant maintenant faire tourner Vista sans trop de soucis ... :rateau:


----------



## Valgio (28 Mai 2008)

j'ai tanté la version CxPx mais il possait des bétes questions a tout bout de champ
a mon avis Vista était déjà dedans


----------



## aCLR (28 Mai 2008)

Et en plus, il a les yeux bleus ! :love:


----------



## benkenobi (28 Mai 2008)

Et en plus, il a les yeux noirs ! :love:


----------



## guiguilap (28 Mai 2008)

Obiwan en pleine défaite.


----------



## benkenobi (28 Mai 2008)

Et ton donut, il est aussi en train de rendre l'âme !!


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mai 2008)

Nainkenobi


----------



## guiguilap (28 Mai 2008)

Mon donut est frais, non mais ! 

Avec Homer, t'es sûr de jamais voir de donut périmé :rateau: 

------------------

Sinon je dirais, mannequin squelettique et livide


----------



## CouleurSud (28 Mai 2008)

Toujours dit ça, tu as plus grands yeux que grand ventre


----------



## benkenobi (28 Mai 2008)

Ben c'est pas une raison pour être tout malheureux !!


----------



## kasarus (28 Mai 2008)

Zooooum...


----------



## Berthold (28 Mai 2008)

Qu'est-ce t'as ? T'es tout pâle ! T'as mangé un donut pas frais ?


[EDIT]grillé  Quelle rapidité pour un hérisson


----------



## ScubaARM (28 Mai 2008)

Louis 14 passé au laminoir


----------



## benkenobi (28 Mai 2008)

C'est un requin ou je suis marteau ??


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mai 2008)

Je suis ton père


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mai 2008)

Un paravent pour la plage délavé ou un Barnet horizontale pommé trop net pour être vrai


----------



## Berthold (28 Mai 2008)

Un soutien-gorge mal placé.


----------



## TibomonG4 (28 Mai 2008)

Apnéiste au-dessus d'un bocal à poissons rond.


----------



## Alex666 (28 Mai 2008)

GOMIS !!!


----------



## Berthold (28 Mai 2008)

Un soutien gorge bien placé.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mai 2008)

Ibm    :d


----------



## ScubaARM (28 Mai 2008)

"façon puzzle"


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mai 2008)

"Non je n'ai pas peur de ces petits poissons, non je n'ai pas peur, je suis un grand requin marteau, non je n'ai pas peur ..."


----------



## youyou54 (29 Mai 2008)

*Tant va l'autruche à l'eau, qu'à la fin elle se casse*


----------



## tirhum (29 Mai 2008)

Pig Goddess...
Indiana Jones et le temple du cochon maudit...
_(Indiana Jones n°5, en tournage...)_


----------



## Hedicito (29 Mai 2008)

Monochrome


----------



## youyou54 (29 Mai 2008)

10.4


----------



## Hedicito (29 Mai 2008)

(excellente))

Cochon de Vitruve!


----------



## Valgio (29 Mai 2008)

Le chat de garde!​


----------



## kasarus (29 Mai 2008)

Attention robot méchant.


----------



## Valgio (29 Mai 2008)

Shiwawa Ta Ta ta tata Shiwawa OOOOOo shiwawa!

http://www.apple.com/trailers/disney/beverlyhillschihuahua/


----------



## TibomonG4 (29 Mai 2008)

Demoiselle ayant du caractère


----------



## kasarus (29 Mai 2008)

Valgio a dit:


> Shiwawa Ta Ta ta tata Shiwawa OOOOOo shiwawa!
> 
> http://www.apple.com/trailers/disney/beverlyhillschihuahua/



Nondidjii
À mort, il me prend pour un chihuahua, la honte de la race canine, le seul chien qui se fait maîtriser par une gerboise...    



TibomonG4 a dit:


> Demoiselle ayant du caractère



Et comment que tu sais que c'est une demoiselle???? 
C'est sexué un robot?
Go update...


----------



## Valgio (29 Mai 2008)

kasarus a dit:


> Nondidjii
> À mort, il me prend pour un chihuahua, la honte de la race canine, le seul chien qui se fait maîtriser par une gerboise...
> 
> 
> ...


 
MoulteS excuseS je n'ai aucune compétence dans le domaine canin... 
et je respecte les chiens j'en ai deux des bergers malinois Fauve et kinaie.
Pour ce qui du sexe de mon robot je pense que regarder cette video est plus simple -> http://www.allocine.fr/video/player_gen_cmedia=18806643&cfilm=123734.html


----------



## kasarus (29 Mai 2008)

Me fait penser à une borne kilométrique.


----------



## Valgio (29 Mai 2008)

La vangence est un plat qui ce mange froid...


----------



## kasarus (29 Mai 2008)

Le co- rectum hord' taugrafik aussi...  

Marche sous Vista?


----------



## Valgio (29 Mai 2008)

Alors la le coup de vista pas de quartier!

Il est beau ton gremlins.


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mai 2008)

je préfère les formes hybrides aux entités clonées et masquées...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (29 Mai 2008)

Vos gueules !


----------



## kasarus (29 Mai 2008)

Regarde la tienne d'abord


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mai 2008)

kasarus a dit:


> Regarde la tienne d'abord



  d'autant que chez les canards à deux pattes, gueule se dit bec... 



 *******  
 voilà, avec ça, tu pourras émettre n'importe où...


----------



## Valgio (29 Mai 2008)

Le baiser, la bouche sur la bouche, est le signe le plus expressif du silence.


----------



## Berthold (29 Mai 2008)

Saint R2D2, priez pour nous&#8230;


----------



## kasarus (29 Mai 2008)

LHO a dit:


> *******
> voilà, avec ça, tu pourras émettre n'importe où...



Merci


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mai 2008)

pour rat mélomane...


----------



## kasarus (29 Mai 2008)

Mais, c'est qu'il m'enchaîne, là....


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mai 2008)




----------



## Anonyme (29 Mai 2008)

iiiiiiiiiii - une souris !


----------



## Valgio (29 Mai 2008)

Un légo emprisoné?


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mai 2008)

besoin d'un compagnon...


----------



## Valgio (29 Mai 2008)

LHO a dit:


> besoin d'un compagnon...


 
Merci j'espère qu'il saura s'acouplé avec mon Aibo!


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (29 Mai 2008)

Bip bip brrrrrrrrrrr tzzzzzzzzzzz ploup bling


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mai 2008)

il est temps de le mettre




































dans la soupière


----------



## mado (29 Mai 2008)

Le cri. Version Ultrabright.


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mai 2008)

Hummmmm....
girl, you have been really, really bad...


----------



## mado (29 Mai 2008)

Moins que vous. Pas encore derrière les barreaux.


----------



## kasarus (29 Mai 2008)

huuu hu hu...

Viens là!!!


hin hin.


----------



## mado (29 Mai 2008)

_Mon hamster s'appelait cunilingus et croyez le ou non.._


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mai 2008)

Ah non, t'es vache, j'ai du boulot là !
Parle pas de trucs comme ça !




EDIT pour Antoine : Ahahahahahahahahahahahahah


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mai 2008)

Amazone...

Toasted par le présentateur tv en mode lego


----------



## Valgio (29 Mai 2008)

Paris Hilton dans 10ans:mouais:


----------



## kasarus (29 Mai 2008)

mado a dit:


> _Mon hamster s'appelait cunilingus et croyez le ou non.._



:sick: :casse:

Heu... moche?  (pour antoine)

Grillé par un truc blanc...


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mai 2008)

Le spermatozoïde gagnant de monsieur Bogdannof père (pour valgio)




grillé par un encouragement à adhérer à Chasse Pèche Nature et Tradition


----------



## mado (29 Mai 2008)

Futur vainqueur de l'Uhmac ?


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mai 2008)

égérie de Sapho perdue sur une île grecque


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mai 2008)

Un monde merveilleux 

****



kasarus a dit:


> Heu... moche?  (pour antoine)



Merci, ça fait plaisir   
Un poil d'explication ici


----------



## prasath (29 Mai 2008)

La fille cachée de *Karl*


----------



## Valgio (29 Mai 2008)

prasath a dit:


> La fille cachée de *Karl*


 
Trop fort    

Grand chef au grandes oreilles? db


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mai 2008)

prasath a dit:


> La fille cachée de *Karl*




tu voudrais dire que antoine59 (en réalité Elisabeth Peyton par John Currin) serait la fille naturelle et cachée de CouleurSud...    


*******
edit: toasted par une *erreur-404*


----------



## kasarus (29 Mai 2008)

antoine59 a dit:


> Un monde merveilleux
> 
> ****
> 
> ...



Sympa pour le cardeur (de laine) culturel


----------



## youyou54 (29 Mai 2008)

[dm]x272ph&related=0[/dm]


----------



## kasarus (29 Mai 2008)

Mis à part ça, 




CE N'EST PAS UN RAT, MAIS UN 'RISSON....

c'est un complot d'envergure...

C'est décidé, je change d'avatar, et puisque vous voulez du rat, je vais vous en donner....


----------



## youyou54 (29 Mai 2008)

kasarus a dit:


> CE N'EST PAS UN RAT, MAIS UN 'RISSON....



HEU ... COMMENT DIRE ... OUI MAIS RAGGOT EST UN 'MSTER


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (29 Mai 2008)

Cochon écartelé


----------



## kasarus (29 Mai 2008)

youyou54 a dit:


> HEU ... COMMENT DIRE ... OUI MAIS RAGGOT EST UN 'MSTER



RAT 'MSTER À RIEN D'ÉCRIRE EN ROUGE GRAS


----------



## CouleurSud (29 Mai 2008)

Big Brother qui manque de discrétion, ce qui le perdra

Parce que des Panoptiques en rouge gras 7...

(ça se voit)


----------



## guiguilap (29 Mai 2008)

Vieux monsieur défraichi par le temps, devenu aveugle a cause de son idiotie .


----------



## benkenobi (29 Mai 2008)

Bon tu le finis ce donut !!!!!!


----------



## CouleurSud (29 Mai 2008)

Bon, tu le finis ce seppuku


----------



## youyou54 (29 Mai 2008)

Angiiine ...hi angiiiiiiiiiiiiiine ...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (29 Mai 2008)

Séance de bronzage


----------



## Berthold (29 Mai 2008)

Enlève ta tête, je vois pas l'écran !


----------



## ScubaARM (29 Mai 2008)

La mouche (le film, quand il est dans la machine à "moucher") hihi

-> avatar d'Iduck


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mai 2008)

me fait penser à un film, mais je ne sais plus lequel...


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mai 2008)




----------



## ScubaARM (29 Mai 2008)

pro ana


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mai 2008)

passeur de drogue pris en flag à l'aéroport d'Heathrow

*******
edit: toasted par un steack de requin


----------



## ScubaARM (29 Mai 2008)

ha ouais ! sans vaseline, c'est sûr ...:rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mai 2008)

ScubaARM a dit:


> ha ouais ! sans vaseline, c'est sûr ...:rateau:



on dérive, on dérive...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (29 Mai 2008)

Stooooooooooop !


----------



## ScubaARM (29 Mai 2008)

Les cochons dans l'espace space space space


----------



## TibomonG4 (29 Mai 2008)

Poisson bricoleur


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mai 2008)

*******
edit: toasted par un engin volant


----------



## ScubaARM (29 Mai 2008)

1- tibo : Divine Féline:love:

2- lho : 7, si lho elle sent


----------



## youyou54 (29 Mai 2008)




----------



## benkenobi (29 Mai 2008)

Ben mon cochon...


----------



## macmarco (29 Mai 2008)

Le petit Prince a vieilli !


----------



## youyou54 (29 Mai 2008)

Tchernobyl menottes :rateau:


----------



## divoli (29 Mai 2008)

Grouic Grouic Power...


----------



## youyou54 (29 Mai 2008)

Indiana Jones et la dernière croisade :love:


----------



## macmarco (30 Mai 2008)

Toutouyoutouy toutouyoutouy touytouytouytoutoutouyoutouy !


----------



## Sindanárië (30 Mai 2008)

infectious warning


----------



## anthoprotic (30 Mai 2008)

"Non monsieur l'agent, puisque je vous répète que les passants se sont littéralement jetés sous ma voiture!"


----------



## youyou54 (30 Mai 2008)

Un camembert difforme


----------



## Sindanárië (30 Mai 2008)

*Spider Cochon, Spider Cochon, Y peut marcher au plafond.*


----------



## Berthold (30 Mai 2008)

Bon, ça y est, tu la prends ta photo ? T'as pas mis les doigts sur l'objectif, cette fois ?


----------



## Valgio (30 Mai 2008)

Le seigneur des ténèbres a retrouvé lusage de ces deux yeux !!!


----------



## Xman (30 Mai 2008)

Pffff .... pas la peine de frimer parce que t'as eu la fève


----------



## Valgio (30 Mai 2008)

La vache la vache que P. cette vache la vache elle est barjo HE moi je connais une vache qui ce tape tout les taureaux o ooo oo​


----------



## Xman (30 Mai 2008)

Meuh ! enlève les piles de ton vibro


----------



## Valgio (30 Mai 2008)

Comment peux ton être aussi abject avec ma petit Eve????​​​​Voila pour ta peine le Donald Duck déguisé en vache à lait !!!​​​​   ​​


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (30 Mai 2008)

iRobot

J'ai vu le logo d'Apple sur le robot


----------



## Valgio (30 Mai 2008)

Passage en vitesse limiére.................................


----------



## Fab'Fab (30 Mai 2008)

Godemichet...


----------



## asticotboy (30 Mai 2008)

backdraft


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (30 Mai 2008)

Camembert bling-bling


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mai 2008)

nouvelle affiche du Modem...


----------



## Berthold (30 Mai 2008)

Un soutien-gorge trop serré (mais alors, vraiment trop serré, hein&#8230.


----------



## Fab'Fab (30 Mai 2008)

Edit: Rhaaa trop tard.

Bon alors 
Pizza aux anchois...


----------



## Valgio (30 Mai 2008)

Dark Vador sans casque:casse:


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mai 2008)

un maniaco-dépressif cloné par Houellebecq...


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mai 2008)

une folle qui crie


----------



## Fab'Fab (30 Mai 2008)

edit: des tranches de gouda en stade de décomposition différents


----------



## Valgio (30 Mai 2008)

Légère imitation de CoverFlow (douloureuse apparament:rateau: )


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mai 2008)

lu dans le Monde Informatique: Apple a racheté Lego ®...


----------



## Fab'Fab (30 Mai 2008)

ah oui, on voit bien votre carie...


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mai 2008)

Bryan Ferry ayant rencontré Hugo Pratt un soir de pleine lune sur l'île Rousse...


----------



## CouleurSud (30 Mai 2008)

Cri un peu confus après avoir été volé, mélangeant (doublement) les Bryan et les Brian


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mai 2008)

relique désabusée d'une mutation en fin de parcours.


----------



## Xman (30 Mai 2008)

Bouche à pipe


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mai 2008)

caractère: identification: traçage: vache linuxienne en open-source de la région de Salers...


----------



## Xman (30 Mai 2008)

Le même mais en mieux....


----------



## CouleurSud (30 Mai 2008)

Le cri émouvant d'une vache (Burroughs-made) en train de vêler


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mai 2008)

la résignation d'un homme pour qui les dieux existent, mais très loin, dans les inter-mondes...


----------



## Berthold (30 Mai 2008)

Ian Gillan dans _Child in time_


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mai 2008)

_Orange Mécanique _revu par Deep Purple...


----------



## prasath (30 Mai 2008)

un stroumpf asthmatique


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mai 2008)

kshachchen geshoch, woh-weet-quau-pee-chee anakusak: nia ktachwahne...


----------



## boodou (30 Mai 2008)

" car fluogum, c'est bon pour les dents, c'est bon pour les dents "


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mai 2008)

Ghibli's family trademark ® sauvée des eaux...


----------



## prasath (30 Mai 2008)

Un homme qui a trop abusé de cette *thérapie *au point où il a oublié de s'oxygéner. 

A qui me fait penser ce smiley?:


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mai 2008)

en Inde, il y a une secte du rire... 
(vu dans un film de Peter Mettler: Gambling, Gods and LSD, sur une musique de Fred Frith)

*******
 edit


----------



## Berthold (30 Mai 2008)

J'ai faim !


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mai 2008)

c'est vrai, je prendrais bien un biscuit orange-ginger...


----------



## boodou (30 Mai 2008)

Céline Dion


----------



## ScubaARM (30 Mai 2008)

lapins crétins bouffis familly


----------



## Sindanárië (30 Mai 2008)

Sphyrna lewini ou bien Sphyrna                                    mokarran ?


----------



## ScubaARM (30 Mai 2008)

demi manga


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mai 2008)

requin-postillonneur


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mai 2008)

pue de la bouche


----------



## Sindanárië (30 Mai 2008)

mmmh... c'est p't'être la couleur


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mai 2008)

soigne sa droite


----------



## Sindanárië (30 Mai 2008)

Odile ?


----------



## youyou54 (31 Mai 2008)

S'il vous plait prenez mon argent mais ne me faites pas de mal  :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mai 2008)

specimen répugnant, salace et obscène de l'île Rousse. 
un vrai cochon... 
ici, en pleine phase de développement...


----------



## Sindanárië (31 Mai 2008)




----------



## Berthold (31 Mai 2008)




----------



## Anonyme (31 Mai 2008)

Sainte face hindoue...(Je sais, c'est une absurdité pour ceux connaissant l'hindouisme)


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (31 Mai 2008)

Jet Set


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mai 2008)




----------



## Alex666 (31 Mai 2008)

réaction du patient devant la fraise du dentiste


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mai 2008)

test après implant


----------



## Alex666 (31 Mai 2008)

vous pouvez tj crier... ici personne ne vous entend !


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mai 2008)




----------



## Anonyme (31 Mai 2008)




----------



## Anonyme (31 Mai 2008)

tu as du Pfeiffer sur tes Wayfarer' s Currin...


----------



## youyou54 (31 Mai 2008)

Si si ... regardes bien au fond j'ai un aphte :rateau:


----------



## prasath (31 Mai 2008)

Une *shiva* dessinée par un gros cochon


----------



## kasarus (31 Mai 2008)

Un zyva dessiné par une grosse coch**ne???


----------



## Berthold (31 Mai 2008)

Pourquoi les hérissons sont en voie d'extinction&#8230;


----------



## kasarus (31 Mai 2008)

OH 


c'est pas possible,

c'était le seul soir de beuverie où je me suis trompé....

Y'a toujours quelqu'un à ces moments là...


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mai 2008)

Joey Baron déguisé en Fairy-Queen une nuit d'été à la KNITTING FACTORY...


----------



## youyou54 (31 Mai 2008)

33


----------



## CouleurSud (31 Mai 2008)

Enseigne de charcutier-tripier dessineé par Léonard un jour où il avait vraiment faim


----------



## benkenobi (31 Mai 2008)

Ouah on s'éclate ici !!


----------



## kasarus (31 Mai 2008)

Ouah on s'éclate ici!!


----------



## Xman (31 Mai 2008)

Herisson homo sur le char des drag queens pendant la gay pride


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mai 2008)

rat mutant de la new  beat generation qui sévit dans Présentez-vous pour étendre son royaume sur les pauvres newbies fraîchement débarqué. un nouveau Gilles de Rais...

*******
edit: toasted by an Angus doddie


----------



## youyou54 (31 Mai 2008)

806 :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mai 2008)

un adepte de l'article 330 du code pénal...


----------



## Berthold (31 Mai 2008)

Alfred vient juste de dire à Janet ce qu'il pensait de son talent d'actrice. L'opérateur a oublié d'arrêter la caméra.


----------



## Xman (31 Mai 2008)

Constipé....mais alors très constipé !


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mai 2008)




----------



## kasarus (31 Mai 2008)

LHO a dit:


> rat mutant de la new  beat generation qui sévit dans Présentez-vous pour étendre son royaume sur les pauvres newbies fraîchement débarqué. un nouveau Gilles de Rais...
> 
> *******
> edit: toasted by an Angus doddie




faut bien quelqu'un pour les débarquer....

Pis moi, je n'essaie pas de les faire venir ici pour les rendre fous à lier, ni de transformer présentez vous en annexe de ce fil, ni barre d'ailleurs...


----------



## CouleurSud (31 Mai 2008)

kasarus a dit:


> faut bien quelqu'un pour les débarquer....
> 
> Pis moi, je n'essaie pas de les faire venir ici pour les rendre fous à lier, ni de transformer présentez vous en annexe de ce fil, ni barre d'ailleurs...



Kwassa-kwassa des forums

(en vents contraires)


----------



## TibomonG4 (31 Mai 2008)

Statue de la liberté de New Rat © kasarus

Dès que le vent soufflera, je me recoiffera © CouleurSud


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mai 2008)




----------



## youyou54 (31 Mai 2008)

Men In Black ®


----------



## prasath (31 Mai 2008)

Une fine connaisseuse de peau de bête .
Mon typie est tapis de poil de bébé panthère, ma table nappée de peau de requin marteau et mes  dessous de plats sont perlés en coucougnètes de hérisson. 

EDIT: parti téléphoner et au retour grillé par delicatessen


----------



## TibomonG4 (31 Mai 2008)

Joue à la pétanque sioux avec des coucougnettes de bison :mouais:


----------



## CouleurSud (31 Mai 2008)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Joue à la pétanque sioux avec des coucougnettes de bison :mouais:



Cours, camarade, le vieux monde est derrière toi


----------



## kasarus (31 Mai 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Kwassa-kwassa des forums
> 
> (en vents contraires)





TibomonG4 a dit:


> Statue de la liberté de New Rat © kasarus
> 
> Dès que le vent soufflera, je me recoiffera © CouleurSud



Quel engouement !!!

Oh oui !!! :love:
De toute manière, toujours le vent contraire pour moi, je le regarde droit dans les noeuds...
Oué oué oué, c'est ce qu'on dit.
la liberté est un concept dépassé.
Alors que moi je suis un con sans sceptre avec une longueur d'avance.

Nuance. 

@ couleur-sud: Kwassa-kwassa : C kwassa?


----------



## CouleurSud (31 Mai 2008)

kasarus a dit:


> Quel engouement !!!
> 
> @ couleur-sud: Kwassa-kwassa : C kwassa?



Gouverneur du nord nommé dans les régions sud, mal renseigné sur ce qui se passe hors de son bureau climatisé et macisé


----------



## kasarus (31 Mai 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Gouverneur du nord nommé dans les régions sud, mal renseigné sur ce qui se passe hors de son bureau climatisé et macisé



D'abord, c'est l'inverse, puis macisé plus soif, zéboipu.

Ensuite mon bureau l'é pas climatisé, d'aïe heur.
Et puis na


----------



## youyou54 (31 Mai 2008)

[dm]xtjw2&related=1[/dm]


----------



## ScubaARM (31 Mai 2008)

Pour l'avatar de kasarus : Balle neuve

Pour youyou54 : les cochons font de l'intérim


----------



## guiguilap (31 Mai 2008)

Un requin qui s'est écrasé dans la coque d'un bateau  :rateau:


----------



## prasath (31 Mai 2008)

Une bouée sauvagement entamée, voilà ce qui reste du nageur qui se moque des requins :rateau:


----------



## ScubaARM (31 Mai 2008)

Danse avec les loups


----------



## prasath (31 Mai 2008)

Et vas-y que je me déhanche à gauche, puis à droite pour la photo. Qu'est-ce qu'ils sont coquets ces poissons.


----------



## youyou54 (31 Mai 2008)

Mimi-Siku


----------



## kasarus (31 Mai 2008)

youyou54 a dit:


> [vidéotte]


 Depuis le temps que je l'attendais....


----------



## youyou54 (31 Mai 2008)

[DM]xmnz&related=1[/DM]


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mai 2008)




----------



## Deleted member 18124 (1 Juin 2008)

Lara Fabian chantant "je t'aiiiiiiiiiiiiiiime".


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juin 2008)




----------



## guiguilap (1 Juin 2008)

Les Oiseaux d'Htchkoc


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juin 2008)

donut bling-bling


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juin 2008)

une folle


----------



## guiguilap (1 Juin 2008)

Un MacBook Pro dégénéré


----------



## Pooley (1 Juin 2008)

j'aime pas l'abstrait


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juin 2008)

un Buren horizontal délavé.



*******
edit: toasted compte triple par un donut agité...


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juin 2008)

Des barres de mesures quantifiant la puissance sonore d'une demoiselle ayant appris que les soldes étaient terminés.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juin 2008)

parce qu'une copine de Spears-Hilton a réservé Les Galeries Lafayette pour elle et son petit chien fébrile...


----------



## guiguilap (1 Juin 2008)

Une femme anorexique ayant acheté une paire de lunettes mouches en solde chez Gucci.


----------



## macaronique (1 Juin 2008)

petit déj


----------



## Pharmacos (1 Juin 2008)

antoine59 a dit:


> Des barres de mesures quantifiant la puissance sonore d'une demoiselle ayant appris que les soldes étaient terminés.



Heu.... y'a pas de soleil là


----------



## guiguilap (1 Juin 2008)

clown morbide


----------



## Pharmacos (1 Juin 2008)

guiguilap a dit:


> clown morbide



Donuts rose ??


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juin 2008)

un petit déjeuner Pfizer and co...


----------



## Pharmacos (1 Juin 2008)

LHO a dit:


> un petit déjeuner Pfizer and co...



Bouche ouverte pour lancer la gélule


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (1 Juin 2008)

Etoiles et couronnes magazine


----------



## Xman (1 Juin 2008)

Cérébralement flou


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juin 2008)

vache hybride un peu folle


----------



## Xman (1 Juin 2008)

Ou, comment rouler une pelle


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juin 2008)

vu dans mon "mouchard" de visite qu'une vache téméraire et intrépide est venue squatter mon espace de "socialisation virtuelle"...


----------



## prasath (1 Juin 2008)

A ta place j'investirais dans un mégaphone


----------



## kasarus (1 Juin 2008)

prasath a dit:


> A ta place j'investirais dans un mégaphone


Tout ça n'est rien par rapport aux signaux de fumée...


----------



## guiguilap (1 Juin 2008)

Chi wah wah comme c'est bizarre =D


----------



## kasarus (1 Juin 2008)

J'arrive pas à m'y faire à cet avatar.


----------



## guiguilap (1 Juin 2008)

Un hérisson croisé à un chien


----------



## kasarus (1 Juin 2008)

Une roue ayant croisé un trottoir.


----------



## guiguilap (1 Juin 2008)

Un hérisson ayant été capturé par une petite fille, et ayant été mis dans un landau puis dans une maison de poupée   .


----------



## kasarus (1 Juin 2008)

Plutôt être dans un landau que sandau (micile fixe)


----------



## guiguilap (1 Juin 2008)

Hérisson de Paris Hilton. 

Et oui, c'est fini le temps où les chiens étaient à la mode.


----------



## kasarus (1 Juin 2008)

Ah les chiens...
C'est gentil, un chien...


En fait, non.

Le seul avantage qu'on pourrait leur trouver, c'est qu'ils bouffent n'importe quoi, en l'occurence, qu'ils mangent ce donut mal léché m'intéresserait au plus haut point.


----------



## guiguilap (1 Juin 2008)

Si, si, je suis bien léché, et par Homer Simpson cher monsieur ...

Non mais, un hérisson aigri en plus !


----------



## youyou54 (1 Juin 2008)

Et Homer inventa la roue ...


----------



## guiguilap (1 Juin 2008)

Un cochon que j'adore :love:


----------



## youyou54 (1 Juin 2008)




----------



## guiguilap (1 Juin 2008)

Moi ce qui me tue c'est de voir que LaFraise à sélectionné ce motif alors qu'il comporte une faute d'orthographe horrible. 

----

Leonard DeCochon


----------



## youyou54 (1 Juin 2008)

guiguilap a dit:


> Moi ce qui me tue c'est de voir que LaFraise à sélectionné ce motif alors qu'il comporte une faute d'orthographe horrible.



Je suppose que tu blagues  *petit orifice rose* :rateau:

Le petit quart d'heure culturel powered by Youyou (et accessoirement Wikipédia):
http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Omar_Raddad


----------



## guiguilap (1 Juin 2008)

On devrait écrire tué par tuer... Et LaFraise est un site de création de Tee-Shirts qui propose de faire des graphismes et de les éditer en vêtement. Ce motif est issu de là-bàs. 

-----

Sale cochon cochon


----------



## youyou54 (1 Juin 2008)

guiguilap a dit:


> On devrait écrire tué par tuer... Et LaFraise est un site de création de Tee-Shirts qui propose de faire des graphismes et de les éditer en vêtement. Ce motif est issu de là-bàs.



Oui je connais bien Lafraise, *petite rondelle* :love:
J'ai même le t-shirt hyper-collector Conjugaison 

Mais dans l'Affaire Omar Raddad, la phrase retrouvée écrite en lettres de sang était "Omar m'a tuer" avec la faute


----------



## guiguilap (1 Juin 2008)

D'accord  cochonou :love:


----------



## CouleurSud (1 Juin 2008)

Trucs plus ou moins appétissants qui tiennent une conversation privée sur un forum public

(honte à eux)


----------



## guiguilap (1 Juin 2008)

Un monsieur sympathique .


----------



## CouleurSud (1 Juin 2008)

Donut disturb


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juin 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Donut disturb



bienvenue dans le new social club virtualisé à la mode...


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juin 2008)

J'avais dessiné sur le sable
Un doux visage qui me souriait
Puis il a plu sur cette plage
Dans cet orage elle a disparu

Et j'ai crié, crié Aline
Pour qu'elle revienne
Et j'ai pleuré, pleuré
J'avais tant de peine
(...)


----------



## prasath (1 Juin 2008)

Une représentante commerciale de papier tue-mouche


----------



## youyou54 (1 Juin 2008)




----------



## guiguilap (1 Juin 2008)

Cochon sans organe génital, mais génial .


----------



## Berthold (1 Juin 2008)

Vieille pièce sans valeur.


----------



## guiguilap (1 Juin 2008)

Astrologie ...


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juin 2008)

trou de beigne atteint de phtalofiliforme spongieuse aigüe...
le système est engagé.
il y a irréversibilté.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juin 2008)




----------



## Anonyme (1 Juin 2008)




----------



## youyou54 (2 Juin 2008)

*Alllllaaaaaaah ouuuu akbbbbbaaaaaarrrrr* 

----Aparté------------------------------



guiguilap a dit:


> Cochon sans organe génital, mais génial .



Tiens c'est vrai j'avais pas fais gaffe 
Mon dieu ... un cochon sans sexe c'est comme une Golf GTI qui n'aurait plus qu'une vitesse  :rateau:

[youtube]hg-3Uy1LgM8[/youtube]

----/Aparté-----------------------------


----------



## Valgio (2 Juin 2008)

Un cochon qui nous fait le coup de l'ange.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juin 2008)

rpi ig ga ad uy ra un ini kmn yg bla ini lg ngutak-ngatik tpt ini


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (2 Juin 2008)

[YOUTUBE]6gl-7fbIrpQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Valgio (2 Juin 2008)

Vos paupières sont Lourdes très lourdes

Vous nentendez plus que ma voie..

(Psychopathe)


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juin 2008)




----------



## Pharmacos (2 Juin 2008)

Chuuuuut...


----------



## Valgio (2 Juin 2008)

Des millions d'hommes participent aux guerres actuelles ; bientôt l'Europe entière ne sera peuplée que d'assassins.

Amen


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juin 2008)

Suppo high tech


----------



## Valgio (2 Juin 2008)

antoine59 a dit:


> Suppo high tech


 
il est gros quand meme le supo!!! ca va faire mal par ou ca passe!

Au faite Paris comment va Randy Spelling?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (2 Juin 2008)

Bidi bidi.... c'est la m*****.... bidi bidi


----------



## Pharmacos (2 Juin 2008)

Il est ou ?


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juin 2008)




----------



## Anonyme (2 Juin 2008)

M T' dents


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juin 2008)

un juge en paix au Paradis


----------



## Valgio (2 Juin 2008)

une veille pub de Signal blancheur


----------



## macmarco (2 Juin 2008)

D2R2 après une cure à Cupertino.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juin 2008)

Biohazard


----------



## Xman (2 Juin 2008)

Pac-punk-Man


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juin 2008)

une vache du sud Ubuntu


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juin 2008)

Cris et chuchottements...




... Enfin, au moins le début.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juin 2008)

un indien dans le ciel


----------



## Fab'Fab (2 Juin 2008)

Les mêmes depuis 15 pages...


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juin 2008)

La cape noire


----------



## aCLR (2 Juin 2008)

C'est quoi ce pixel mort au milieu de ton avatar !?!?!?


----------



## guiguilap (2 Juin 2008)

Un canevas


----------



## Fab'Fab (2 Juin 2008)

j'ai la dalle


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (2 Juin 2008)

Où est la sortie ?


----------



## guiguilap (2 Juin 2008)

Un trou noir


----------



## TibomonG4 (2 Juin 2008)

guiguilap a dit:


> Un trou noir



Limace rose faisant des abdominaux


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (2 Juin 2008)

Entraînement pour les JO des panthères.


----------



## Berthold (2 Juin 2008)

Personne n'a vu Jéhovah ? Une heure que je le cherche !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (2 Juin 2008)

Je vais me fâcher tout rouge.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juin 2008)

cobaye de Bowers & Wilkins...


----------



## youyou54 (2 Juin 2008)

[youtube]Yy0_xjjpaCM[/youtube]


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juin 2008)

set de table vue d'en haut qui, entre la fourchette et les couteaux, se sent spolié et censuré des mains... devrait arrêter l'apnée...


----------



## guiguilap (2 Juin 2008)

cri perçant


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (2 Juin 2008)

Bague new style


----------



## Xman (2 Juin 2008)

trois quarts de trou du cul


----------



## guiguilap (2 Juin 2008)

Vache folle


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juin 2008)

Hum un donu't !


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juin 2008)




----------



## Anonyme (2 Juin 2008)

Euh..."Je t'aimeeeeeeeee" une beugleuse


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juin 2008)




----------



## Anonyme (2 Juin 2008)

que repondre a ça ?)


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juin 2008)




----------



## Deleted member 18124 (2 Juin 2008)

Aîeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee ! Ca fait mal !


----------



## Xman (2 Juin 2008)

Les dents de ma mère


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juin 2008)

Une vache de guerre :love:


----------



## Xman (2 Juin 2008)

orange ou vert !!

je passe 

Vraaooouuum


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juin 2008)

héhé :


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juin 2008)

Ps: Toasted par le papier-peint de mes toilettes!


----------



## Xman (2 Juin 2008)

J'aime pas les lentilles...

Dégradé !!! va


PS : Tsé tsé ..... ta la mouche ?


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juin 2008)

hi Damien... 

*******
edit: toasted by Henri Cow


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juin 2008)

antoine tu as l'image en plus grosse stp ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (2 Juin 2008)

Drapeau imaginaire


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juin 2008)

LHO a dit:


> hi! Damien...



Hi Douglas 

Ps pour l'avatar: Crid'art  (Bon j'avoue, c'est pas terrible)
Toasted pour des effets quand le mojito monte à la tête dans une cave en brique lors d'un petit concert...


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juin 2008)

Alors antoine ?


----------



## Xman (2 Juin 2008)

je vous en fous des


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juin 2008)

Pan ! pan ! niko bellic deguisé en vache 
Aurevoir , à demain , bonne soirée..


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juin 2008)




----------



## youyou54 (2 Juin 2008)

Bon bah on va commencer par les deux du bas puis on s'attaquera à celles du haut.
Vous allez voir vous ne sentirez rien ...


----------



## tirhum (2 Juin 2008)

Par contre, le cochon...
Ça sent...


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juin 2008)

peint des faux Carrache dans le noir...


----------



## tirhum (2 Juin 2008)

Gobe-mouche...


----------



## tirhum (2 Juin 2008)

tirhum a dit:


> Gobe-mouche...


Ou bien :

[dm]xuv0r[/dm]


----------



## NED (3 Juin 2008)

Le Néant !!!


----------



## aCLR (3 Juin 2008)

Il a vachement changé le père noël !

Ou alors c'est mes lunettes !


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juin 2008)

Tu veux un rasoir (ou mes lunettes de soleil )


----------



## youyou54 (3 Juin 2008)

Zone 51 :rateau:


----------



## Madeline (3 Juin 2008)

Je connaissais le cochon à deux têtes... 
pas les deux cochons à une tête !


----------



## Berthold (3 Juin 2008)

Il est pas mal ton bonnet, tu l'as trouvé où ?


----------



## asticotboy (3 Juin 2008)

biafine


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juin 2008)

oui, dans l'apesanteur les cochons unicéphales se multiplient en Shiva des parkings Vinci...

*******
un remake de la "Chair de l'Orchidée" ou Divine dans "Hairspray" de John Waters ou une vision fantasmée de:







*******
edit: double toasted matinal... [c'était pour Madeline]... 
le temps d'aller chercher une image et cela double-poste...
ma ligne est brouillée avec Quèbec.


----------



## guiguilap (3 Juin 2008)

Cri ébouriffant


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juin 2008)

tien, j'en reprendrai bien un pour la route...
mais entier.


----------



## Fab'Fab (3 Juin 2008)

langue chargée


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juin 2008)

et cela donne quoi l'autre profil...


----------



## Alex666 (3 Juin 2008)

Ferme ta bouche !


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juin 2008)




----------



## Fab'Fab (3 Juin 2008)

rhaaaaaa


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (3 Juin 2008)

Agent secret déguisé en balai


----------



## Fab'Fab (3 Juin 2008)

soupière galactique


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juin 2008)

Rhaa zut mon coiffeur vient de fermer


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juin 2008)




----------



## Deleted member 18124 (3 Juin 2008)

Il y a quelqu'un qui m'a dit que tu m'aimais encore....

EDIT : zut ! Grillé par LHO

Et comme elle a chaud, elle crie "J'ai chaud !".


Et hop ! Le canard retombe sur ses pattes.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juin 2008)

iDuck a dit:


> Il y a quelqu'un qui m'a dit que tu m'aimais encore....



excellent le double postage...à 10:57... 

*******
tien cela fait longtemps que je n'ai pas mangé des magrets avec du chutney de figues, du riz basmati et une Côte-Rôtie...


----------



## Fab'Fab (3 Juin 2008)

dans l'espace, personne ne vous entend crier


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juin 2008)

Grillé par celui qui comme Terminator cache son côté robotique...

ps: Pour info, il s'agit d'un détail d'une oeuvre d'Erro, _Second cry _ réalisé en 1967 et en ce moment exposé à l'exposition de la figuration narrative.


----------



## asticotboy (3 Juin 2008)

top gun


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juin 2008)

aveugle et devenu sourd...


*******
edit: killed by Tom Cruise


----------



## prasath (3 Juin 2008)

La voix de la colère. Calme toi et on en reparlera.


----------



## asticotboy (3 Juin 2008)

geronimo is back


----------



## prasath (3 Juin 2008)

Je regarde par le trou du monde :rateau:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (3 Juin 2008)

girouette indienne


----------



## Valgio (3 Juin 2008)

Tu regarde à travers un tuyau en inox???


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (3 Juin 2008)

sex toy designed by Apple in California (assembled in China).


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juin 2008)

Scarie movie


----------



## kasarus (3 Juin 2008)

Je barbote...
               Tu barbotes...
               Il barbote...
               Nous barbotons...
               Vous barbotez...
               Ils barbotent...



Je pourrais dire que je suis grillé par etienne, ce qui est en partie vrai, car cela s'applique bien à l'avatar iduckesque.

Mais, vu le niveau très relevé de ce fil depuis 4, 5 pages (voire plus  ), cela s'applique bien à l'ensemble de la situation.


:love:


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juin 2008)

B.N.V.N.I
Bête non volante non identifiée


----------



## kasarus (3 Juin 2008)

etienne000 a dit:


> B.N.V.N.I
> Bête non volante non identifiée



Comment ça?


Suis-je obligé de m'identifier?

Quel non-espace aérien sousvole - je?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juin 2008)

Tu ne survoles pas l'antartique


----------



## kasarus (3 Juin 2008)

Alors je survole l'entartré?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juin 2008)

Bh non tu est non volant


----------



## kasarus (3 Juin 2008)

Les bactéries peuvent survoler l'entatré... (c'est comme ça que se forme la plaque dentaire, etpourtant elles ne volent pas.


----------



## asticotboy (3 Juin 2008)

Et la marmotte, elle met le chocolat dans le papier d'alu...


----------



## kasarus (3 Juin 2008)

scrouiiik, encore un mot et je vous laisse vous dépatouiller avec...


----------



## aCLR (3 Juin 2008)

photo de naissance


----------



## Fab'Fab (3 Juin 2008)

aCLR a dit:


> photo de naissance



T'as changé depuis... :rateau:


----------



## Valgio (3 Juin 2008)

aCLR a dit:


> photo de naissance


 
Vous pouvez remarquer que pour manipuler l'immonde petit de kasarus les médecins prennent des gants!


----------



## prasath (3 Juin 2008)

tant qu'on y est


----------



## guiguilap (3 Juin 2008)

Indien qui mange des mygales écrasées


----------



## Fab'Fab (3 Juin 2008)

crise d'hémorroïdes


----------



## CouleurSud (3 Juin 2008)

Hero au moment de Low


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juin 2008)

assiste à l'enterrement de YSL


----------



## CouleurSud (3 Juin 2008)

Hurlements en faveur de Sade


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juin 2008)

homme approximatif enfermé dans un lieu définitif.


----------



## boodou (3 Juin 2008)

les dents de la mer

ps : c'est un peu toujours les mêmes qui font mumuse ici non ?


----------



## CouleurSud (3 Juin 2008)

sur le passage d'un cri à travers une assez courte unité de temps


----------



## guiguilap (3 Juin 2008)

Monsieur malade.


----------



## jugnin (3 Juin 2008)

nan rien.


----------



## Fab'Fab (3 Juin 2008)

stitch


----------



## aCLR (3 Juin 2008)

Une piqûre contre la myxomatose devrait le rendre docile.

Edit : Grillé par Fab'fab


----------



## prasath (3 Juin 2008)

monsieur roquefort!
(pour le physique, pas pour l'odeur, voyons!)


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juin 2008)

Mr l'indien 
Avec leurs chansons : ouhouhouhouhouh..


----------



## Simbouesse (3 Juin 2008)

Un drapeau national... sans décolor'stop!


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juin 2008)

un pinguin linuxien deguisé en footballeur


----------



## tirhum (3 Juin 2008)

etienne000 a dit:


> un pinguin linuxien deguisé en footballeur



Ta signature est tellement "haute", qu'on a parfois une hésitation...
Pour distinguer ton post de ta signature... 



Mauvaise lessive ?!...


----------



## aCLR (3 Juin 2008)

Taisez-vous le film va commencer !


----------



## kasarus (3 Juin 2008)

etienne000 a dit:


> un pinguin linuxien deguisé en footballeur



tu le fais exprès pour rendre fou les rugbymen?


----------



## guiguilap (3 Juin 2008)

Un joli hérisson très coquet .


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juin 2008)

Ingrédients (pour 12 doughnuts) :

- 350 g de farine 
- 15 cl de lait 
- 25 g de beurre 
- 80 g de cassonade 
- 1 oeuf 
- 1/2 cuillère à café de sel 
- 1 sachet de levure de boulanger lyophilisée 
- 4 pincées de cannelle en poudre 
- 1/2 litre d'huile d'arachide 
- sucre en poudre


----------



## kasarus (3 Juin 2008)

Valgio a dit:


> Vous pouvez remarquer que pour manipuler l'immonde petit de kasarus les médecins prennent des gants!



Déjà, qui t'a dit que c'est mon petit, et puis t'as vu la gueule d'un nouveau né humain quand il vient de passer par la porte qu'il aura du mal à franchir dans l'autre sens 16 années plus tard au mieux  ?
En plus, les gants, c'est pour ne pas contaminer et donc éradiquer de suite le chtimachintoumignonquiestmochemaintenant.

Et puis, oh hein, le Mr Propre des robots, c'est vrai que ces messieurs se la pètent car il ne défèquent point, une petite vidange de temps en temps et ç'est reparti.
En passant, se la pètent sans chier... (sont vraiment trop forts ces robots)



Fab'Fab a dit:


> T'as changé depuis... :rateau:



ça vous apprendra à critiquer les absents



aCLR a dit:


> photo de naissance



Tant d'affection sera récompensée...



boodou a dit:


> les dents de la mer
> 
> ps : c'est un peu toujours les mêmes qui font mumuse ici non ?



Oui, mais on est pas (encore) élitiste, tu peux venir nous rejoindre quand tu veux.
Tu remarqueras d'ailleurs que "les mêmes " ont des cycles d'écriture très peu discrets, on le remarque en comparant les heures d'écriture des différents messages.



guiguilap a dit:


> Un joli hérisson très coquet .



:rose::rose:


----------



## guiguilap (3 Juin 2008)

J'adore les hérissons :love: :love: :love:


----------



## kasarus (3 Juin 2008)

guiguilap a dit:


> J'adore les hérissons :love: :love: :love:



Avec ou sans éponge?


----------



## guiguilap (3 Juin 2008)

Peu importe :love:


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juin 2008)

monsieur fait dans la nuance... 
a surement fait un stage chez Nelly Rodi...

Voir la pièce jointe 17375


:love:


----------



## CouleurSud (3 Juin 2008)

kasarus a dit:


> Déjà, qui t'a dit que c'est mon petit, et puis t'as vu la gueule d'un nouveau né humain quand il vient de passer par la porte qu'il aura du mal à franchir dans l'autre sens 16 années plus tard au mieux  ?



Tiens, pour t'aider dans les passages difficiles

[youtube]tah0OnS3nBU[/youtube]


----------



## kasarus (3 Juin 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Tiens, pour t'aider dans les passages difficiles




    

Rien à ajouter...


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juin 2008)




----------



## Anonyme (3 Juin 2008)

Le cri de Rodin

Ps: Je remercie LHO publiquement car grâce à son avatar, j'ai trouvé mon sujet pour la rédaction d'un petit article: le cri


----------



## macmarco (3 Juin 2008)

Marie-Antoinette superstar !


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juin 2008)

antoine59 a dit:


> Le cri de Rodin
> Ps: Je remercie LHO publiquement car grâce à son avatar, j'ai trouvé mon sujet pour la rédaction d'un petit article: le cri



repense au Deleuze-Bacon (sur "Le Nègre du Narcisse" de Conrad)... 



*******
edit: killed by un armoricain


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juin 2008)

La counasse 
(cauet )


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juin 2008)

La gueule de l&#8217;enfer dans le Bois sacr ? de Bomarzo 1550-1580





Francis Bacon
(l'expo le cri de la chaire était vraiment intéressante, je conseil le catalogue d'expo)

Toasted par les paravents qui ornent les plages de la côte belge


----------



## kisbizz (3 Juin 2008)

belle dentition


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juin 2008)




----------



## Anonyme (3 Juin 2008)

La couuuunasse


----------



## Berthold (3 Juin 2008)




----------



## Anonyme (3 Juin 2008)

Hum


----------



## TibomonG4 (3 Juin 2008)

Lasagne à la tomate, lasagne nature, lasagne aux épinards


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juin 2008)




----------



## kasarus (3 Juin 2008)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Lasagne à la tomate, lasagne nature, lasagne aux épinards








Grillé par un cri bidimensionnel.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juin 2008)




----------



## kasarus (3 Juin 2008)

Tête de l'heureux propriétaire dudit paillasson au moment où il enlève ses chaussettes.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (3 Juin 2008)

Miss Hérisson 2008


----------



## ScubaARM (4 Juin 2008)

encore lui, pfff, à chaque fois c'est son avatar qui se pointe


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juin 2008)

Et il manque plus qu'un marteau pour briser la glace...
(Ps: Encore Hirst au passage...)


----------



## ScubaARM (4 Juin 2008)

que caches tu


----------



## prasath (4 Juin 2008)

Les requins sont devenus bien rachitiques avec le temps. Quand on voit les ancêtres.

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/3D4AA_l6c3w&hl=fr"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/3D4AA_l6c3w&hl=fr" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## guizmo47 (4 Juin 2008)

Ancien punk des Amériques... Il ne pensait pas si bien dire avec son "No Future !"


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (4 Juin 2008)

La théorie de Darwin expliquée aux Shadocks


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juin 2008)

Euh : p.n.i
personne non identifié


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (4 Juin 2008)

Mire test


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juin 2008)

Puduc


----------



## Valgio (4 Juin 2008)

Le drapeau Italien vieu et délavé.


----------



## asticotboy (4 Juin 2008)

Astro le petit robot


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juin 2008)

Solaris de Tarkovski


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juin 2008)

de l'ambre ou de l'opale quelque chose que l'on astique...


*******
edit: toasted by Andreï Roublev


----------



## p4bl0 (4 Juin 2008)

LHO a dit:


> de l'ambre ou de l'opale quelque chose que l'on astique...
> 
> 
> *******
> edit: toasted by Andreï Roublev


"Mangez des pommes."

(enfin, va manger une pomme quoi, ou autre chose, comme vous voulez...)


----------



## macmarco (4 Juin 2008)

42 fillette !


----------



## Pharmacos (4 Juin 2008)

macmarco a dit:


> 42 fillette !


 
Nuclear Power


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (4 Juin 2008)

Pharmaciens sans frontières


----------



## aCLR (4 Juin 2008)

Oh toi, tu nous couves quelque chose !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (4 Juin 2008)

Toi, tu as la noiréole.


----------



## p4bl0 (4 Juin 2008)

iDuck a dit:


> Toi, tu as la noiréole.


PhotoBooth casse pas quatre pattes à un canard


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (4 Juin 2008)

tongue martienne


----------



## aCLR (4 Juin 2008)

5, 4, 3, 2, 1, nous passons à la vitesse lumière&#8230;


----------



## kasarus (4 Juin 2008)

Changez de savon, avec Bonux la lessive qui lave plus blanc que blanc (et oui, vos vêtements disparaissent)


----------



## Fab'Fab (4 Juin 2008)

Ca se dégoupille avec les dents un hérisson? :mouais:


----------



## p4bl0 (4 Juin 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Ca se dégoupille avec les dents un hérisson? :mouais:


"Au levant, regardez vers l'est"


----------



## boodou (4 Juin 2008)

les tongtongs flingueurs


----------



## p4bl0 (4 Juin 2008)

boodou a dit:


> les tongtongs flingueurs


*TOTORO*, totoro et TOTORO


----------



## boodou (4 Juin 2008)

ça sent les pieds ici


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (4 Juin 2008)

La famille O' Bez


----------



## tweek (4 Juin 2008)

Oh my gode, iDick!


----------



## kasarus (4 Juin 2008)

OH MY condom !!!


----------



## tweek (4 Juin 2008)

So nique


----------



## boodou (4 Juin 2008)

t'as perdu ta rondelle ?


----------



## aCLR (4 Juin 2008)

Collection 2008-2009 de nabaztags !


----------



## boodou (4 Juin 2008)

"vous en avez assez hein ? eh bien on va vous débarrasser de toute cette racaille madame !"


----------



## tweek (4 Juin 2008)

Un vibro, deux vibros, et trois vibros!


----------



## boodou (4 Juin 2008)

tweek


----------



## Madeline (4 Juin 2008)

z'ont l'air en manque


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (4 Juin 2008)

boodou a dit:


> tweek



Tu fréquentes de drôles de forum...      

Popotin de flamant rose (pour Madeline)


----------



## p4bl0 (4 Juin 2008)

Madeline a dit:


> z'ont l'air en manque


[post qui compte pas faite comme si y avais pas mon avatar]Ouais mais alors toi avec ton avatar équivoque tu risque pas de remonter le niveau [/post qui compte pas faite comme si y avais pas mon avatar]


----------



## aCLR (4 Juin 2008)

[DesBalisesDeDingues]Je viens de comprendre ton pseudo ![/DesBalisesDeDingues]


----------



## p4bl0 (4 Juin 2008)

aCLR a dit:


> [DesBalisesDeDingues]Je viens de comprendre ton pseudo ![/DesBalisesDeDingues]


[pareil qu'avant]Ah?! C'est compliqué ? ^^[/pareil qu'avant]


----------



## boodou (4 Juin 2008)

[ils sont barrés sur ce forum]vous lancez un nouveau jeu avec les balises ?[/ils sont barrés sur ce forum]


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juin 2008)




----------



## Ludo67 (4 Juin 2008)

holliwood chewing gum


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juin 2008)

(Il y en a 1 des 3 qui est plutôt mal barré )


----------



## Ludo67 (4 Juin 2008)

paris hilton !


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juin 2008)

my God ! The Big Duke...


----------



## boodou (4 Juin 2008)

Les Dents de ta mère (brrrrrr)


----------



## Berthold (4 Juin 2008)

Noir dans un tunnel sans éclairage une nuit de nouvelle lune.


----------



## tweek (4 Juin 2008)

Vieux GIF de 95


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juin 2008)

une alliance Pacifique


----------



## Sindanárië (5 Juin 2008)

entonnoir à gencives


----------



## p4bl0 (5 Juin 2008)

J'ai une grosse verrue sur la joue gauche


----------



## Madeline (5 Juin 2008)

42 mais c'est bien sûr... l'année érotique


----------



## Pharmacos (5 Juin 2008)

Madeline a dit:


> 42 mais c'est bien sûr... l'année érotique


 

Un cul de coccinelle


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juin 2008)

un été 42, les pistils en délire fleurissaient sur les hauteurs de Champlain...



*******
edit: toasted par un ordre des officines européen


----------



## Berthold (5 Juin 2008)

Depuis cinq bonnes minutes, Janet cherchait désespérément à chasser le morceau de noix coincé entre deux de ses molaires inférieures droites.


----------



## duracel (5 Juin 2008)

Je suis resté trop longtemps au soleil...


----------



## asticotboy (5 Juin 2008)

un petit lapin qui marche, qui marche, qui marche, qui marche, qui marche, qui marche, qui marche, qui marche, qui marche, qui marche, qui marche, qui marche ...


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juin 2008)

pas bon le soleil pour les piles de lapins insomniaques...
cela fait doublon et mauvais genre...

ici, on préfère les énergies renouvelables...
alors change d'avatar...

prend exemple sur Berthold... 





*******
edit: toasted par un cratère martien


----------



## Valgio (5 Juin 2008)

Laventurier prisonnier de la cité d'or!


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juin 2008)

je suis à *1664 *messages: une petite bière ?


----------



## Pharmacos (5 Juin 2008)

LHO a dit:


> je suis à *1664 *messages: une petite bière ?


 
Et combien dans ce thread


----------



## asticotboy (5 Juin 2008)

----------------------------------


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juin 2008)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Et combien dans ce thread



294

mais cela ne compte pas...


----------



## Pharmacos (5 Juin 2008)

LHO a dit:


> 294
> 
> mais cela ne compte pas...


----------



## guiguilap (5 Juin 2008)

Union Européenne ...


----------



## duracel (5 Juin 2008)

guiguilap a dit:


> Union Européenne ...


 
Oh, un donut....


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juin 2008)




----------



## Deleted member 18124 (5 Juin 2008)

femme-mouche


----------



## Sindanárië (5 Juin 2008)

La soupièèèèèèreuh de l'espââââââââââceuh


----------



## Fab'Fab (5 Juin 2008)

Man

(demi Manga)


----------



## Sindanárië (5 Juin 2008)

Doublure pour pochette de Sylvie Vartan


----------



## TibomonG4 (5 Juin 2008)

Trématiseur de "e"


----------



## asticotboy (5 Juin 2008)

valentine


----------



## aCLR (5 Juin 2008)

Il court, il court et hop il saute. Il court, il court et hop il saute. Il court, il court et hop il saute. Il court, il court et hop il saute. Il court, il court et hop il saute. Il court, il court et hop il saute. Il court, il court et hop il saute. Il court, il court et hop il saute. Il court, il court et hop il saute. Il court, il court et hop il saute. Il court, il court et hop il saute. Il court, il court et hop il saute. Il court, il court et hop il saute. Il court, il court et hop il saute. Il court, il court et hop il saute. Il court, il court et hop il saute. Il court, il court et hop il saute. Il court, il court et hop il saute. Il court, il court et hop il saute. Il court, il court et hop il saute. Il court, il court et hop il saute. Il court, il court et hop il saute. Il court, il court et hop il saute. Il court, il court et hop il saute. Il court, il court et hop il saute. Il court, il court et hop il saute. Il court, il court et hop il saute. Il court, il court et hop il saute. Il court, il court et hop il saute. Il court, il court et hop il saute. Il court, il court et hop il saute. Il court, il court et hop il saute. Il court, il court et hop il saute. Il court, il court et hop il saute. Il court, il court et hop il saute. Il court, il court et hop il saute. Il court, il court et hop il saute. Il court, il court et hop il saute. Il court, il court et hop il saute. Il court, il court et hop il saute. Il court, il court et hop il saute. Il court, il court et hop il saute. Il court, il court et hop il saute. Il court, il court et hop il saute. Il court, il court et hop il saute. Il court, il court et hop il saute. Il court, il court et hop il saute. Il court, il court et hop il saute. Il court, il court et hop il saute. Il court, il court et hop il saute. Il court, il court et hop il saute. Il court, il court et hop il saute. Il court, il court et hop il saute. Il court, il court et hop il saute. Il court, il court et hop il saute. Il court, il court et hop il saute. Il court, il court et hop il saute. Il court, il court et hop il saute. Il court, il court et hop il saute. Il court, il court et hop il saute. Il court, il court et hop il saute. Il court, il court et hop il saute. Il court, il court et hop il saute. Il court, il court et hop il saute. Il court, il court et hop il saute. Il court, il court et hop il saute. Il court, il court et hop il saute. 

Edit : doublé par un ver !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (5 Juin 2008)

GI américain


----------



## guiguilap (5 Juin 2008)

un truc pas sain ...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (5 Juin 2008)

Un autre truc pas sain


----------



## guiguilap (5 Juin 2008)

Truc avec un bec .


----------



## Berthold (5 Juin 2008)

Truc mordu avec un trou.


----------



## Fab'Fab (5 Juin 2008)

truc pas mordu sans trou


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (5 Juin 2008)

truc avec un balai sur la tête


----------



## guiguilap (5 Juin 2008)

truc comique...


----------



## aCLR (5 Juin 2008)

curt, arrête de manger des doughnuts à la framboise ! Le petit n'aura plus d'avatar !


----------



## TibomonG4 (5 Juin 2008)

Mec bouc aCLR :rose:


----------



## prasath (5 Juin 2008)

Tibo est inimitable, beaucoup ont essayé


----------



## bcommeberenice (5 Juin 2008)

tu fais la pluie ou le beau temps?


----------



## guiguilap (5 Juin 2008)

Je suis pas si petit que ça ...



Bon, OK, je suis pas vieux :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juin 2008)

bon, il y en a marre des doghnuts...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (5 Juin 2008)

Je fais mon Jean-Pierre Coffe : 

*Mais c'est de la merde !!!​*


----------



## boodou (5 Juin 2008)

Faut que j'arrête les champis


----------



## TibomonG4 (5 Juin 2008)

Vends ancienne toile de Spiderman, tout confort, garde-manger plein, fils bien tendus. Faire offre.


----------



## ScubaARM (5 Juin 2008)

gracieux félin


----------



## p4bl0 (6 Juin 2008)

ScubaARM a dit:


> gracieux félin


Complètement marteau çui là


----------



## kasarus (6 Juin 2008)

CHTONG....


Dans ta face.


----------



## boodou (6 Juin 2008)

Les rats quittent le navire


----------



## tweek (6 Juin 2008)

toile floue, boudiouuu


----------



## Sindanárië (6 Juin 2008)

cockring de luxe


----------



## Alex666 (6 Juin 2008)

pervers


----------



## Pharmacos (6 Juin 2008)

Ma future copine


----------



## asticotboy (6 Juin 2008)

l'Euro 2008 des officines


----------



## r e m y (6 Juin 2008)

Condom from inside


----------



## Pharmacos (6 Juin 2008)

Moi j'aime bien ton avatar (voila c'est le thread le mieux adapté à cette phrase)


----------



## r e m y (6 Juin 2008)

Soyez malade aujourd'hui...
demain il sera trop tard!


----------



## p4bl0 (6 Juin 2008)

r e m y a dit:


> Soyez malade aujourd'hui...
> demain il sera trop tard!


Le bon roi Dagobert
A mis sa culotte à l'envers ;
Le grand saint Éloi
Lui dit : Ô mon roi!
Votre Majesté
Est mal culottée.
C'est vrai, lui dit le roi,
Je vais la remettre à l'endroit.

Comme il la remettait
Un peu il se découvrait ;
Le grand saint Éloi
Lui dit : Ô mon roi !
Vous avez la peau
Plus noire qu'un corbeau.
Bah, bah, lui dit le roi,
La reine l'a bien plus noire que moi.

Le bon roi Dagobert
Fut mettre son bel habit vert ;
Le grand saint Éloi
Lui dit : Ô mon roi !
Votre habit paré
Au coude est percé.
C'est vrai, lui dit le roi,
Le tien est bon, prête-le moi.

Du bon roi Dagobert
Les bas étaient rongés des vers ;
Le grand saint Éloi
Lui dit : Ô mon roi !
Vos deux bas cadets
Font voir vos mollets.
C'est vrai, lui dit le roi,
Les tiens sont neufs, donne-les moi.

Le bon roi Dagobert
Faisait peu sa barbe en hiver ;
Le grand saint Éloi
Lui dit : Ô mon roi !
Il faut du savon
Pour votre menton.
C'est vrai, lui dit le roi,
As-tu deux sous ? Prête-les moi.

Du bon roi Dagobert
La perruque était de travers ;
Le grand saint Éloi
Lui dit : Ô mon roi !
Que le perruquier
Vous a mal coiffé !
C'est vrai, lui dit le roi,
Je prends ta tignasse pour moi.

Le bon roi Dagobert
Portait manteau court en hiver ;
Le grand saint Éloi
Lui dit : Ô mon roi !
Votre Majesté
Est bien écourtée.
C'est vrai, lui dit le roi,
Fais-le rallonger de deux doigts.

Du bon roi Dagobert
Du chapeau coiffait comme un cerf ;
Le grand saint Éloi
Lui dit : Ô mon roi !
La corne au milieu
Vous siérait bien mieux.
C'est vrai, lui dit le roi,
J'avais pris modèle sur toi.

Le roi faisait des vers
Mais il les faisait de travers ;
Le grand saint Éloi
Lui dit : Ô mon roi !
Laissez aux oisons
Faire des chansons.
Eh bien, lui dit le roi,
C'est toi qui les feras pour moi.

Le bon roi Dagobert
Chassait dans la plaine d'Anvers ;
Le grand saint Éloi
Lui dit : Ô mon roi !
Votre Majesté
Est bien essouflée.
C'est vrai, lui dit le roi,
Un lapin courait après moi.

Le bon roi Dagobert
Allait à la chasse au pivert ;
Le grand saint Éloi
Lui dit : Ô mon roi !
La chasse aux coucous
Vaudrait mieux pour vous.
Eh bien, lui dit le roi,
Je vais tirer, prends garde à toi.

Le bon roi Dagobert
Avait un grand sabre de fer ;
Le grand saint Éloi
Lui dit : Ô mon roi !
Votre Majesté
Pourrait se blesser.
C'est vrai, lui dit le roi,
Qu'on me donne un sabre de bois.

Les chiens de Dagobert
Étaient de gale tout couverts ;
Le grand saint Éloi
Lui dit : Ô mon roi !
Pour les nettoyer
Faudrait les noyer.
Eh bien, lui dit le roi,
Va-t-en les noyer avec toi.

Le bon roi Dagobert
Se battait à tort, à travers ;
Le grand saint Éloi
Lui dit : Ô mon roi !
Votre Majesté
Se fera tuer.
C'est vrai, lui dit le roi,
Mets-toi bien vite devant moi.

Le bon roi Dagobert
Voulait conquérir l'univers ;
Le grand saint Éloi
Lui dit : Ô mon roi !
Voyager si loin
Donne du tintoin.
C'est vrai, lui dit le roi,
Il vaudrait mieux rester chez soi.

Le roi faisait la guerre
Mais il la faisait en hiver ;
Le grand saint Éloi
Lui dit : Ô mon roi !
Votre Majesté
Se fera geler.
C'est vrai, lui dit le roi,
Je m'en vais retourner chez moi.

Le bon roi Dagobert
Voulait s'embarquer pour la mer ;
Le grand saint Éloi
Lui dit : Ô mon roi !
Votre Majesté
Se fera noyer.
C'est vrai, lui dit le roi,
On pourra crier : « Le Roi boit ! ».

Le bon roi Dagobert
Avait un vieux fauteuil de fer ;
Le grand saint Éloi
Lui dit : Ô mon roi !
Votre vieux fauteuil
M'a donné dans l'&#339;il.
Eh bien, lui dit le roi,
Fais-le vite emporter chez toi.

La reine Dagobert
Choyait un galant assez vert ;
Le grand saint Éloi
Lui dit : Ô mon roi ! 
Vous êtes cornu,
J'en suis convaincu.
C'est bon, lui dit le roi,
Mon père l'était avant moi.

Le bon roi Dagobert
Mangeait en glouton du dessert ;
Le grand saint Éloi
Lui dit : Ô mon roi !
Vous êtes gourmand,
Ne mangez pas tant.
Bah, bah, lui dit le roi,
Je ne le suis pas tant que toi.

Le bon roi Dagobert
Ayant bu, allait de travers ;
Le grand saint Éloi
Lui dit : Ô mon roi !
Votre Majesté
Va tout de côté.
Eh bien, lui dit le roi,
Quand tu es gris, marches-tu droit ?

Quand Dagobert mourut,
Le diable aussitôt accourut;
Le grand saint Éloi
Lui dit : Ô mon roi !
Satan va passer,
Faut vous confesser.
Hélas, lui dit le roi,
Ne pourrais-tu mourir pour moi ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (6 Juin 2008)

Tongue de la night (fluorescente)


----------



## Simbouesse (6 Juin 2008)

p4bl0 a dit:


> Le bon roi Dagobert
> A mis sa culotte à l'envers ;
> (...)
> Hélas, lui dit le roi,
> Ne pourrais-tu mourir pour moi ?



Impressionnant...:rateau:

Pour iDuck:
Aspiré vers une dimension parallèle dans le 3ème épisode de Star Gate SG1!


----------



## asticotboy (6 Juin 2008)

C'est trop injuste


----------



## Berthold (6 Juin 2008)

Trou bizarrement bouché.
[NB]





p4bl0 a dit:


> Le bon roi Dagobert
> &#8230;
> &#8230;
> &#8230;
> [&#8230;]Ne pourrais-tu mourir pour moi ?


 Je ne savais pas qu'il existait tant de strophes ! :mouais:[/NB]


----------



## p4bl0 (6 Juin 2008)

Berthold a dit:


> Trou bizarrement bouché.
> [NB] Je ne savais pas qu'il existait tant de strophes ! :mouais:[/NB]


Eh toi t'as volé le nom de mon serveur !  (il s'appelle Berthold aussi, en référence au Berthold du Génie des Alpages ^^).

Je savais pas non plus 

Pour l'avatar je dirais "face de crêpe", parce que je trouve pas mieux ^^


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (6 Juin 2008)

La tongue perdue de Cendrillon


----------



## r e m y (6 Juin 2008)

Effet de fuites de centrales nucléaires?


(J'ignorais que Cendrillon chaussa du 42...)


----------



## ScubaARM (6 Juin 2008)

picasso


----------



## TibomonG4 (6 Juin 2008)

Grand bleu avec un marteau à la place de la tête


----------



## ScubaARM (6 Juin 2008)

sans originalité, je ne peux revenir qu'à "divine féline" (déjà bu par votre serviteur, mais bon, ça colle tellement), amie peut être


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juin 2008)

Il court, il court, le furet
Le furet du bois, Mesdames,
Il court, il court, le furet,
Le furet du bois joli.

Il est passé par ici,
Il repassera par là.

Il court, il court, le furet
Le furet du bois, Mesdames,
Il court, il court, le furet,
Le furet du bois joli.


Toasted par "Désolé, mais rien ne me passe par la tête"


----------



## ScubaARM (6 Juin 2008)

Faut toujours sortir bien couvert et les yeux protégés (aussi)


----------



## guizmo47 (7 Juin 2008)

Si j'avais un marteau
Je cognerais le jour
Je cognerais la nuit
J'y mettrais tout mon cur
Je bâtirais une ferme
Une grange et une barrière
Et j'y mettrais mon père
Ma mère, mes frères et mes surs
Oh oh, ce serait le bonheur

Si j'avais une cloche
Je sonnerais le jour
Je sonnerais la nuit
J'y mettrais tout mon cur,
Pour le travail à l'aube
Et le soir pour la soupe
J'appellerais mon père
Ma mère, mes frères et mes surs
Oh oh, ce serait le bonheur

Si j'avais une chanson
J'la chanterais le jour
J'la chanterais la nuit
J'y mettrais tout mon cur
En retournant la terre
Pour alléger nos peines
J'la chanterais à mon père
Ma mère, mes frères et mes surs
Oh oh, ce serait le bonheur

Si j'avais un marteau
Et si j'avais une cloche
Puis si j'avais une chanson à chanter
Je serais le plus heureux
Je ne voudrais rien d'autre
Qu'un marteau, une cloche et une chanson
Pour l'amour de mon père
Ma mère, mes frères et mes surs
Oh oh, ce serait le bonheur

C'est le marteau du courage
C'est la cloche de la liberté
Mais la chanson c'est pour mon père
Ma mère, mes frères et mes surs
Oh oh, pour moi c'est le bonheur


----------



## Berthold (7 Juin 2008)

Claude Piéplu


----------



## Sindanárië (7 Juin 2008)

la pizza dans ta face


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (7 Juin 2008)

Photo d'identité ratée


----------



## CouleurSud (7 Juin 2008)

Hyperprism


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juin 2008)

Un vieil homme et la mer 

(Ps, vous aurez remarquer, je ne suis plus en Paris Hilton-mouche-anorexique)


----------



## Sindanárië (7 Juin 2008)

les meilleurs amis de l'homme


----------



## guiguilap (7 Juin 2008)

Manga ...


----------



## aCLR (7 Juin 2008)




----------



## Sindanárië (7 Juin 2008)

Ave Caesar morituri te salutant


----------



## aCLR (7 Juin 2008)

&#22259;&#35239;&#20250;&#23567;&#12469;&#12398;&#12427;&#26085;&#26412;&#35486;&#35611;


----------



## Alex666 (7 Juin 2008)

... ... ...;:;.... .. ...:.. .. ..,,;. ..... ;;.... ,... .:::: :  : ::. ..;:;,


----------



## youyou54 (7 Juin 2008)

A vous de trouver le rappeur :rateau:
http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=4702553&postcount=4576

Edit: Grillé par la jeune femme aux yeux bleus


----------



## aCLR (7 Juin 2008)

Ça faisait longtemps que je n'avais pas vu cette paire de lolos !

Edit : grillé par le cochon de l'espace temps !


----------



## youyou54 (7 Juin 2008)

Barbie aime les donuts ...
... les donuts à ...

Edit: Grillé


----------



## Alex666 (7 Juin 2008)

Cochon à la broche donc...


----------



## youyou54 (7 Juin 2008)

[dm]x12gdj&related=0[/dm]


----------



## doudou83 (7 Juin 2008)

dans le cochon tout est bon !


----------



## TibomonG4 (7 Juin 2008)

Je regarde au-delà de l'au-delà, quelque part où personne ne voit. Tu as fait quelque chose à tes cheveux ?


----------



## CouleurSud (7 Juin 2008)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Je regarde au-delà de l'au-delà, quelque part où personne ne voit. Tu as fait quelque chose à tes cheveux ?



Cours, camarade, le vieux monde est derrière toi


----------



## Craquounette (7 Juin 2008)

Encore un post que je ne vais pas comprendre....


----------



## CouleurSud (7 Juin 2008)

Craquounette a dit:


> Encore un post que je ne vais pas comprendre....



Mais si, il y a Patrick Dewaere  qui joue dans le film


----------



## kasarus (7 Juin 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Cours, camarade, le vieux monde est derrière toi





Craquounette a dit:


> Encore un post que je ne vais pas comprendre....



POURQUOI?


Oui, pourquoi?

Pourquoi cet éminent CouleurSud fait-il des post semblables?
Pour nous offrir une voie de salut vers la non-idiotie dégénérative?

Mais une telle tâche philantropique n'est-elle pas assimilable (tellement que ça en devient troublant) à une manière,ô combien humaine, de vouloir se faire valoir? (pas taper )

Est-ce inutile, voire blessant, d'imposer une ******* (culture, vision des choses, où ce que vous voulez, je n'ai pas le mot exact)?

Et puis, pourquoi la grenouille la plus cotée de MacG se dévoile-t-elle ainsi à la "vue" de tous?

ce n'est pas contre vous, je n'ai une dent particulière contre personne. 
Sur ce,


----------



## CouleurSud (7 Juin 2008)

Monarque, vaguement constitutionnel, frappé d'une procédure d'impeachment par Sir CouleurSud


----------



## doudou83 (7 Juin 2008)

tu chantes encore les mots bleus ?


----------



## ScubaARM (7 Juin 2008)

gravure de mode (masculine:rateau


----------



## chandler_jf (7 Juin 2008)

ScubaARM a dit:


> gravure de mode (masculine:rateau



espère en voie de disparition


----------



## boodou (7 Juin 2008)

I have a dream


----------



## bcommeberenice (7 Juin 2008)

Fumer nuit à la santé!


----------



## prasath (7 Juin 2008)

Cachez-vous Big Brother est là! Enfin, sa sister


----------



## Poutchi (8 Juin 2008)

hommes blancs venir en paix


----------



## greggorynque (8 Juin 2008)

les iphones, ca compte comme une pomme dans les 5 fruits et légumes par jour ?


----------



## tweek (8 Juin 2008)

..mais une fellation.


----------



## youyou54 (8 Juin 2008)

Un anneau pour les gouverner tous


----------



## doudou83 (8 Juin 2008)

Cette semaine c'était un temps de cochon !


----------



## greggorynque (8 Juin 2008)

J'ai une geule de chieur ? c'est nomal, je suis un chieur  

(c'est qui qui à dessiné ce bonhomme grincheux ? on dirais du Giraud ! )


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (8 Juin 2008)

Demi-guillemet couché


----------



## boodou (8 Juin 2008)

back to the future


----------



## greggorynque (8 Juin 2008)

Mi cochon, mi lapin


----------



## guiguilap (8 Juin 2008)

Tableau célébre...


----------



## greggorynque (8 Juin 2008)

Donnut célèbre ...


----------



## Xman (8 Juin 2008)

Hi Pipe Pipe Hourra


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (8 Juin 2008)

*Meuuuuuuuuuh* non. Je ne vais pas au *coin*.


----------



## CouleurSud (8 Juin 2008)

Demi-canard et sa soupière à moitié pleine (ou à moitié vide, comme vous voulez) 






greggorynque a dit:


> (c'est qui qui à dessiné ce bonhomme grincheux ? on dirais du Giraud ! )



Alcide Nikopol dessiné par Bilal (_La foire aux immortels_)


----------



## guiguilap (8 Juin 2008)

Monsieur malheureux...


----------



## xao85 (8 Juin 2008)

Homer Simson!


----------



## guiguilap (8 Juin 2008)

Y'a un P à SimPson


----------



## CouleurSud (8 Juin 2008)

Donut entamé, mais heureux (ou heureux d'être entamé)


----------



## p4bl0 (8 Juin 2008)

guiguilap a dit:


> Y'a un P à SimPson


Il y a un s à Simpson*s* 

L'avatar du dessus c'est CouleurSud en noir et blanc...


----------



## doudou83 (8 Juin 2008)

bientôt les wouacances !!!!!!


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (8 Juin 2008)

Rugbyman pas content d'avoir perdu le match.


----------



## macaronique (8 Juin 2008)

Il tombe des hacanardes aujourd'hui.



p4bl0 a dit:


> Il y a un s à Simpson*s*


Tout comme il y a un z à Simpsozns


----------



## guiguilap (8 Juin 2008)

p4bl0 a dit:


> Il y a un s à Simpson*s*
> 
> L'avatar du dessus c'est CouleurSud en noir et blanc...




Non, pas de S à Homer Simpson... 

C'est un Simpson, des Simpsons... ...


----------



## macaronique (8 Juin 2008)

guiguilap a dit:


> Non, pas de S à Homer Simpson...


Exact, logo Apple troué.



guiguilap a dit:


> C'est un Simpson, des Simpsons... ...



Un Simpson, The Simpsons, Les Simpson, mais des Simpson ou des Simpsons ?


----------



## greggorynque (8 Juin 2008)

voila ce qui arrive quand on veut ressembler a son mac, éloignez vos enfants de ces images insoutenables


----------



## guiguilap (8 Juin 2008)

Normalement des Simpson, en anglais on parle de "The Simpsons", en français on sous-entend par les "la famille"...


----------



## youyou54 (8 Juin 2008)

Pacman


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juin 2008)

Jesus deguisé en cochon


----------



## kasarus (8 Juin 2008)

iDuck a dit:


> *Meuuuuuuuuuh* non. Je ne vais pas au *coin*.



Copiteur.


----------



## youyou54 (8 Juin 2008)

[dm]x17ve1&related=0[/dm]

On t'as reconnu petit cochon


----------



## kasarus (8 Juin 2008)

Ah ben non, tu vois ce n'est pas moi, sinon elle aurait crié un tout petit peu plus


----------



## youyou54 (9 Juin 2008)

kasarus a dit:


> Ah ben non, tu vois ce n'est pas moi, sinon elle aurait crié un tout petit peu plus



Plutôt comme ça ?

[dm]x84lf&related=0[/dm]


----------



## p4bl0 (9 Juin 2008)

@guiguilap @macaronique ah ouaiye 'ffectivement y a pas de s, j'ai hésité en postant mais c'était marrant alors j'ai pas cherché plus que ça


----------



## kasarus (9 Juin 2008)

youyou54 a dit:


> Plutôt comme ça ?
> 
> *Pauvre fille... mais quels salauds les gens alors.*



La vache mais ils sont pas bien, le mieux c'est quand elle a sorti la souris morte.

Ou bien 





Larynx Ultra développé a dit:


> there is worms... AAAAA


----------



## youyou54 (9 Juin 2008)




----------



## Pierrou (9 Juin 2008)

_Spider-Cochon, Spider-Cochon, il peut marcher au plafond.._.

 






D'oh ! :hein:


----------



## Fab'Fab (9 Juin 2008)

Tiens, je vais me désabonner de ce fil là aussi... :sleep:


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juin 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Tiens, je vais me désabonner de ce fil là aussi... :sleep:


 
Encore ?

Le fil du désabonné d'au dessus.

Tiens, moi aussi.


----------



## youyou54 (9 Juin 2008)




----------



## youyou54 (9 Juin 2008)

Source: http://leonard.bd.free.fr/planches.php


----------



## Ludo67 (9 Juin 2008)

Gruik!


----------



## youyou54 (9 Juin 2008)

[youtube]XtOijCGdjsc[/youtube]


----------



## Sindanárië (9 Juin 2008)

Cochonnaille débile obligé de faire le sémaphore pour ressembler à un moulin hollandais


----------



## Alex666 (9 Juin 2008)

sale gosse, au piquet, depuis longtemps (qu'il y reste ! )


----------



## Sindanárië (9 Juin 2008)

Fan de Shwarzenegger qui à confondus sa boite de stéroïdes avec les hormones de maman


----------



## kasarus (9 Juin 2008)

Euh, on arrête?


----------



## Alex666 (9 Juin 2008)

j'était sur que tu répondrais demi avorton

même pas toasted par la souris tellement c'est valable pour les 2


----------



## Sindanárië (9 Juin 2008)

nan fais tater de la tetine


----------



## Alex666 (9 Juin 2008)

vicieux en devenir, doubler d'un gros lourd... la classe quoi! :rateau:


----------



## Sindanárië (9 Juin 2008)

travelotte soviétique


----------



## Pharmacos (9 Juin 2008)

Sindanárië a dit:


> travelotte soviétique



ketudi de ma copine ?


----------



## Sindanárië (9 Juin 2008)

Pharmacos a dit:


> ketudi de ma copine ?


c'est toi qui fournit pour sa transformation ?


----------



## Alex666 (9 Juin 2008)

Sindanárië a dit:


> travelotte soviétique




hé le gay, tu vois des trav' de partout arrête t'est ridicule:rateau:


----------



## Pharmacos (9 Juin 2008)

Vas y chérie tape le


----------



## Sindanárië (9 Juin 2008)

tsss tss arrete avec Gay, ce n'est pas une particularité qui s'affiche chez moi... par contre ton avatar oui... assume


----------



## aCLR (9 Juin 2008)

Pharmacos a dit:


> ketudi de ma copine ?



Qu'elle a deux paires pour le prix d'une grâce à mes produits innovants ! Vive la pharmacopée !

Edit : grillé par un manga japonais


----------



## Alex666 (9 Juin 2008)

ya rien a assumer, juste un bsod sur des formes avantageuses va pas chercher la ou ya rien a trouver, c'est juste un forum informatique au départ hein...

ton avatar de jeune garçon pré-pubère laissera certaines personnnes perplexe hein...


----------



## TibomonG4 (9 Juin 2008)

@ aCLR : Pas de noir sans le blanc pas de blanc sans le noir 
@ Alex666 : diablement bleu !


----------



## Sindanárië (9 Juin 2008)

*Alex 666 c'est le jeu et ce n'est qu'un avatar... par contre rencherir sur ce qu'es une personne, sa couleur, son orientation, vas vite faire virer les forums au carnage... je te conseille vivement de stopper net là.

Rigoler sur un avatar est une chose. si tu ne sais pas avoir de l'humour sur des choses sans importance et qui constitue le but de ce fil, pour virer sur des choses moins respectueuses et de plus que tu n'as ni à afficher pour moi, ni a exprimer... Continuer vas te valoir un haro de ma part qui vas pas te faire du bien. Tu es lourd, arrête vite, c'est une très très forte recommandation de ma part.

c'est le premier, et le dernier avertissement !
*


----------



## Alex666 (9 Juin 2008)

ok pour ton avertissement, je tremble...

relis toi, le lourd c'est toi(ta redondance alourdi) et ton humour je le comprend mais comme l'on dit, les plaisanteries les meilleurs sont les plus courte, désolé si je t'ai vexe mais j'ai pris les même ingrédients que toi sauf que je t'ai répondu au bout de combien de tes plaisanteries ??? 
relis depuis le début de ce topic on en reparle, bref désolé si tu as mal pris mon mimétisme, mais la ou tu t'enerves et me menace je dis stop on arrete la, on reste courtoit et tout est ok de mon coté, et si tu veux en faire une affaire perso c'est ton problème..

mais entre nous je reste cool


----------



## Sindanárië (9 Juin 2008)

*j'en ai rien a fouttre que ça te saoule : le but de ce fil est d'exprimer sur l'avatar précédent.*

*Donc en conséquence : ça te gonfles = ne participe pas.

quand à la reflexion sur la parplexité que peux laisser mon avatar avec un garçon ni prépuber ou je ne sais quoi est tres tendancieuse et sans humour...

C'est sans appel, arrete imédiatement, moi je ne resterai pas cool. 

pour ce qui est d'évoquer mon homosexualité sur les forums sans mon consentement est déjà pas conseillé. En plus exprimer par mots détournés un éventuel harcelement vire à la diffamation


Je ne resterai pas cool là dessus. Tu arretes vites ou cela passera au niveau supérieur. Je te conseilles de ne pas renchérir et de faire mine basse.
*


----------



## Pharmacos (9 Juin 2008)

Ok !

On se relaxe, et on pense à l'iphone 3G..... on inspire...... on expire...... et on prend un lexomil (spécial dédicace à aCLR)


----------



## Alex666 (9 Juin 2008)

garçon pré-pubère énerver et seul dans son coin

toasted par la commission euro2008péenne

juste pour clore le débat et du fait que tu ais encore modifié ton message, il serait sympathique de ta part d'appliquer à toi même ce que tu me reproche à "chaud", car quand on peut lire sur un post traitant de l'euro2008, comme quoi tu va me ,je te cite (sans avoir attirer l'oeil du lecteur avec une police de couleur et grasse) :

 " on vas te faire passer la troisième de mie temps à coup de futal baissé " 

même si c'est une plaisnterie grâce au smiley et parce que je l'ai pris comme tel... cela reste on ne peux plus macho (en regard de mon avatar) et très lourd mais surtout incorrect et tendancieux, en plus d'être hs, tout ce que tu me reproche en fait... donc je ne fais pas mine basse non pas parce que je ne te respecte pas mais simplement parce que tu est loin d'être exempt de tout reproche mais ça, je pensait te l'avoir fait comprendre cordialement.


----------



## TibomonG4 (9 Juin 2008)

Alex666 a dit:


> garçon pré-pubère énerver et seul dans son coin



Ce serait sympa de ne pas en remettre une 4e couche.


----------



## Craquounette (9 Juin 2008)

Panthère noire en manque de chocolat noir à l'orange


----------



## aCLR (9 Juin 2008)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Ce serait sympa de ne pas en remettre une 4e couche.



Elle court, elle court et hop elle saute ! Elle court, elle court et hop elle saute ! Elle court, elle court et hop elle saute ! Elle court, elle court et hop elle saute ! Elle court, elle court et hop elle saute ! Elle court, elle court et hop elle saute ! Elle court, elle court et hop elle saute ! Elle court, elle court et hop elle saute ! Elle court, elle court et hop elle saute ! Elle court, elle court et hop elle saute ! Elle court, elle court et hop elle saute ! Elle court, elle court et hop elle saute ! Elle court, elle court et hop elle saute ! Elle court, elle court et hop elle saute ! Elle court, elle court et hop elle saute ! Elle court, elle court et hop elle saute ! Elle court, elle court et hop elle saute ! Elle court, elle court et hop elle saute ! Elle court, elle court et hop elle saute ! Elle court, elle court et hop elle saute ! Elle court, elle court et hop elle saute ! Elle court, elle court et hop elle saute ! Elle court, elle court et hop elle saute ! Elle court, elle court et hop elle saute ! Elle court, elle court et hop elle saute ! Elle court, elle court et hop elle saute ! Elle court, elle court et hop elle saute ! Elle court, elle court et hop elle saute ! Elle court, elle court et hop elle saute ! Elle court, elle court et hop elle saute ! Elle court, elle court et hop elle saute ! Elle court, elle court et hop elle saute ! Elle court, elle court et hop elle saute ! Elle court, elle court et hop elle saute ! Elle court, elle court et hop elle saute ! Elle court, elle court et hop elle saute ! Elle court, elle court et hop elle saute ! Elle court, elle court et hop elle saute ! Elle court, elle court et hop elle saute ! Elle court, elle court et hop elle saute ! Elle court, elle court et hop elle saute ! Elle court, elle court et hop elle saute ! Elle court, elle court et hop elle saute ! Elle court, elle court et hop elle saute ! Elle court, elle court et hop elle saute ! Elle court, elle court et hop elle saute ! Elle court, elle court et hop elle saute ! Elle court, elle court et hop elle saute ! Elle court, elle court et hop elle saute ! Elle court, elle court et hop elle saute ! Elle court, elle court et hop elle saute ! Elle court, elle court et hop elle saute ! Elle court, elle court et hop elle saute ! Elle court, elle court et hop elle saute ! Elle court, elle court et hop elle saute ! Elle court, elle court et hop elle saute ! Elle court, elle court et hop elle saute ! Elle court, elle court et hop elle saute ! Elle court, elle court et hop elle saute ! Elle court, elle court et hop elle saute ! Elle court, elle court et hop elle saute ! Elle court, elle court et hop elle saute&#8230;

Edit : une grenouille est venue rebondir juste devant moi !


----------



## TibomonG4 (9 Juin 2008)

Grenouille à la pistache : c'est un pléonasme 

Toast dédicace à aCLR


----------



## greggorynque (9 Juin 2008)

Grenouille en flash 

PS: relisez vous les gars, vous verrez que vous êtes tous les 2 stupides de vous enerver comme ca... je mettrais les 2 au coin moi ...


----------



## boodou (9 Juin 2008)

calumet de la paix  à fumer d'urgence (l'ambiance est un peu lourde)


----------



## Alex666 (9 Juin 2008)

après une pipe rien de tel q'une bonne clope


----------



## TibomonG4 (9 Juin 2008)

@ boudou : Lapin-nourrin fumeur


----------



## chandler_jf (9 Juin 2008)

chaton


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (9 Juin 2008)

sieste réparatrice


----------



## chandler_jf (9 Juin 2008)

clip des années 80


----------



## Alex666 (9 Juin 2008)

zzzzZZZZzzzzZZZZzzzzZZZZzzzz


----------



## chandler_jf (9 Juin 2008)

cravate 









de notaire​


----------



## ScubaARM (9 Juin 2008)

au fond, près de la fenêtre et du radiateur (ou de la clime)


----------



## bcommeberenice (9 Juin 2008)

En route vers la lumière


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juin 2008)




----------



## Xman (9 Juin 2008)

Gnafron....20000 lieues sous les mers 




​


----------



## aCLR (9 Juin 2008)

_Mon chien je lui donne tous les matins sa dose de croquettes spéciales longs poils et tout va pour le mieux !_





Edit : un surhomme est venu s'interposé devant moi !!!


----------



## bcommeberenice (9 Juin 2008)

Indécis, hésite entre le noir et le blanc


----------



## ScubaARM (9 Juin 2008)

La belle au papier peint :love:


----------



## youyou54 (9 Juin 2008)

Un *marteau* est un outil percuteur, servant par exemple à aplatir un morceau de fer ou à enfoncer un clou.
 Le marteau est fait d'une tête et d'un manche. La tête est constituée d'une masse métallique, elle agit par inertie, augmentée par la longueur du manche et celle du bras du manipulateur. Un bon marteau est conçu pour que la prise en main corresponde au centre de percussion.
 Le marteau est utilisé par de nombreuses professions, comme celles du forgeron ou du maçon. Pour le charpentier, il a été en grande partie remplacé par le pistolet à clous. Il est l'instrument privilégié, l'outil essentiel du dinandier ou du chaudronnier, qui en manipulent de toutes sortes pour différents usages.
 Il date, comme le couteau, de la plus ancienne préhistoire.
 Par extension, on appelle marteau toute masse mobile agissant par percussion.


----------



## Xman (9 Juin 2008)

Ah qu'il est bon....normal dans le cochon tout est bon !


----------



## bcommeberenice (9 Juin 2008)

Une tranche de l'art



Edit : Grillée!


----------



## Xman (9 Juin 2008)

Mon oeil !


----------



## bcommeberenice (9 Juin 2008)

Bah? Non? C'est le mien!  



bête à corne étant passée sous l'échelle d'un peintre!


----------



## youyou54 (9 Juin 2008)

Géothermie


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juin 2008)

Quels beaux sinus !


----------



## Xman (10 Juin 2008)

Ô cruche


----------



## tweek (10 Juin 2008)

moo..


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juin 2008)

Mon précieux...


----------



## youyou54 (10 Juin 2008)

mon precieuuuuuux :rateau:

EDIT: Grillé ... et avec la même idée en plus


----------



## tweek (10 Juin 2008)

youyou54 a dit:


> mon precieuuuuuux :rateau:
> 
> EDIT: Grillé ... et avec la même idée en plus



antoine + youyou sont des cochonnes..


----------



## kasarus (10 Juin 2008)

Hum, ç'est vraiment du n'importe quoi, on va être obligé de faire de la salle de jeu au comptoir, là?

Zavez pas honte, là?

Ce qui est vraiment génial, (sans discuter des thèmes abordés sinon c'est le comptoir sans rémission, ou le Verrou avec un débarquement des petits hommes verts.) c'est que l'on remarque, en prenant le temps de réfléchir un peu, que chaque argument exposé par un des posteurs (énervés? naaan, vous êtes vraiment de mauvaises langues...) peut être retourné avec un minimum de logique contre lui-même.

C'est quand même dingue que l'on trouve de quoi se taper dessus pour des blagues, vaseuses ou non (c'est vrai que depuis qu'il n'y a une disparition  des meilleurs éléments de ce forum  (dont moi ), les blagues en sont à jouer les tondeuses à gazon ).

En tout cas, cette fameuse page 96me rappelle qu"on ne peut pas rire de tout avec tout le monde, c'est bien dommage. Et puis, au pire, il y a toujours le bouton très pratique de désabonnement du fil, ainsi que le bouton ignore.

En passant: Un rosco de Vino amarillo @ tweek.


----------



## guiguilap (10 Juin 2008)

Hérisson ami.


----------



## youyou54 (10 Juin 2008)

Tiens j'me ferais bien un donuts ce matin


----------



## boodou (10 Juin 2008)

et moi je me ferais bien un bon plat de cochonailles


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (10 Juin 2008)

Lachon, animal hybride issu du croisement d'un lapin et d'un cochon.


----------



## TibomonG4 (10 Juin 2008)

La soupière interstellaire ou un canard dans l'espace


----------



## youyou54 (10 Juin 2008)

5 + 4 + 1.3


----------



## bcommeberenice (10 Juin 2008)

erreur génétique


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juin 2008)

Alex666 a dit:


> .............


a été récemment élue miss Trans aux Folie's Pigalles, 
mais a du mal à assumer sa nouvelle identité...


*******
pour l'avatar du dessus:
l'oeil de Racine...


----------



## NED (10 Juin 2008)

Il faut soigner votre carrie au fond à droite madame...


----------



## youyou54 (10 Juin 2008)

LHO : J'ai faim ! J'ai faim, j'ai faim, j'ai faim, j'ai faim, j'ai faim, j'ai faim, j'ai faim, j'ai faim...
Serge Karamazov : On peut se tutoyer ?
LHO : Oui.
Serge Karamazov : C'est plus sympa ! T'es lourd !
LHO : Mais, j'ai quand même faim.


*
EDIT*: Grillé par Le Père Noel qui a trop trainé dans les ordures


----------



## PA5CAL (10 Juin 2008)

... à Léonard de Vinci, qui rappelle que, comme le dit la morale de la chanson, tous les hommes sont des cochons (et qu'les femmes aiment les cochons).


----------



## benkenobi (10 Juin 2008)

L'a eu un problème ton mac mini ?


----------



## PA5CAL (10 Juin 2008)

Il a reçu un coup de sabre-laser. Mais la force est avec lui (je m'en sers depuis près de trois ans pour poster sur le forum).


----------



## boodou (10 Juin 2008)

mac mini, mais il fait le maximum !


----------



## TibomonG4 (10 Juin 2008)

Oula up barbatruc !


----------



## benkenobi (10 Juin 2008)

Grrrrrrrrrrrrrr !


----------



## guiguilap (10 Juin 2008)

Lumière à prostituées .


----------



## Sindanárië (10 Juin 2008)

APrès les mini toon's, les mini jedi's


----------



## kasarus (10 Juin 2008)

Je ne dirais rien, c'est trop 
-Simple
- Vulgaire
-écoeurant
-bête
- en un mot, mo
- en deux mots, momo.


----------



## guiguilap (10 Juin 2008)

Hérisson outré  !


----------



## Pharmacos (10 Juin 2008)

guiguilap a dit:


> Hérisson outré  !



Et le beignet t'es pas au lit ?


----------



## chandler_jf (10 Juin 2008)

Europe
Pharmacie ...

ça fait rêver ....


----------



## Pharmacos (10 Juin 2008)

T'habites toujours au même endroit ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (10 Juin 2008)

C'est marqué dessus


----------



## guiguilap (10 Juin 2008)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Et le beignet t'es pas au lit ?



Je suis un DONUT !


----------



## TibomonG4 (10 Juin 2008)

Un qui "fait la noisette" mais habillé en rose en quelque sorte


----------



## youyou54 (10 Juin 2008)

[youtube]VnLhvMStUWU[/youtube]


----------



## Pharmacos (10 Juin 2008)

il court après quoi ?


----------



## benkenobi (10 Juin 2008)

Et si on boulait rouge ceux qui se font griller... Ce serait plus drôle, hein l'européen ?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juin 2008)

... Ou un coup de sabre laser


----------



## Pharmacos (10 Juin 2008)

benkenobi a dit:


> Et si on boulait rouge ceux qui se font griller... Ce serait plus drôle, hein l'européen ?



Non ben c'est mal 

EDIT : et merde


----------



## greggorynque (10 Juin 2008)

pharma-péen (pharmacien + européen)

Et perso je préfère que tout le monde me boule vert hein ....:bebe:

Allez y, je ne le prendrais pas mal (pour les verts hein ! )  :rateau: :rateau: :rateau:


----------



## Sindanárië (11 Juin 2008)

reste d'haddock


----------



## youyou54 (11 Juin 2008)

[dm]xnppe&related=0[/dm]

EDIT: Grillé :rose:


----------



## greggorynque (11 Juin 2008)

youyou54 a dit:


> EDIT: Grillé :rose:



elle est GEANTE cette pub, je l'avais vu il y a qques temps, rien que l'image de la miniature m'a fait rigoler


----------



## Sindanárië (11 Juin 2008)

'tain faut pas avoir de bol, il ne se passe rien durant 40 mn et hop tu postes... et un autre à pas trouvé de mieux que de faire pareil au même moment. Aller pleure pas, je me suis bien fait griller moi par un &#339;illeton rose mité


----------



## youyou54 (11 Juin 2008)

*Il me fait peur ton avatar  (c'est vrai en plus)*

---------------------------



Sindanárië a dit:


> 'tain faut pas avoir de bol, il ne se passe rien durant 40 mn et hop tu postes... et un autre à pas trouvé de mieux que de faire pareil au même moment. Aller pleure pas, je me suis bien fait griller moi par un illeton rose mité



Oui c'est pas la première fois que ça m'arrive.
L'autre coup je me suis même fait grillé le temps de chercher une vieille image.
Du coup j'ai pas pu jouer.
L'image était pour Odré ... reviens :love:


----------



## ScubaARM (11 Juin 2008)

pork is not dead


----------



## Sindanárië (11 Juin 2008)

virgule


----------



## ScubaARM (11 Juin 2008)

garnement !! un demi vaut mieux qu'un demi tien tu l'auras


----------



## youyou54 (11 Juin 2008)

Attention cette image peut choquer les enfants de moins de 16 ans.
Si vous êtes donc agé de moins de 16 ans, vous n'auriez pas dû la regarder.


----------



## bcommeberenice (11 Juin 2008)

cochon!


----------



## greggorynque (11 Juin 2008)

youyou54 a dit:


> Si vous êtes donc agé de moins de 16 ans, vous n'auriez pas dû la regarder.




     

vive ta censure à la con


----------



## ScubaARM (11 Juin 2008)

j'ai du bon tabac ...... mais finalement, je pense en réalité à autre chose !!!! une alumette


----------



## youyou54 (11 Juin 2008)

[dm]x47qkq&related=0[/dm]

* EDIT*: Je n'suis rien d'autre qu'un cochon grillé :rateau:
          C'était pour Bérénice bien sûr.


----------



## bcommeberenice (11 Juin 2008)

Enfin une vérité!


----------



## Sindanárië (11 Juin 2008)

hypnose


----------



## youyou54 (11 Juin 2008)

* EDIT*: Oups ... me suis fait grillé :rose:
C'était bien sûr pour odré.


----------



## Sindanárië (11 Juin 2008)

Cochon qui s'en dédie


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (11 Juin 2008)

Attention. Je vous ai à l'oeil.


----------



## doudou83 (11 Juin 2008)

bienvenue dans la 5è dimension !


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juin 2008)




----------



## Ludo67 (11 Juin 2008)

gourgandine !


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juin 2008)

L'Homme qui tua Liberty Valance...


----------



## bcommeberenice (11 Juin 2008)

gobeur de mouche


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juin 2008)

Juan Gonzales, Le masque de Monserrat criant, 1938


Toasted par l'oeil d'Horus


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juin 2008)

*******
edit: toasted par un répliquant...


----------



## guiguilap (11 Juin 2008)

Criez !


----------



## Pharmacos (11 Juin 2008)

guiguilap a dit:


> Criez !


 
yéééééé

(faut penser à dick rivers.... )


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juin 2008)

*******
edit: toasted par un drapeau hallucinogène


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juin 2008)

"mangez moi mangez moi mangez moi"
@donuts, @youyou, @LHO, @ .... sauf Sind.

[youtube]Tre19TNUwIo[/youtube]

@sind

[YOUTUBE]rQjd4137JVM[/YOUTUBE]








youyou54 a dit:


> * EDIT*: Oups ... me suis fait grillé :rose:
> C'était bien sûr pour odré.



A cette heure oui.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juin 2008)

pavés        d'autruche de 150 g
      250 g de champignons
      40 g d'échalotes
      100 g de vin blanc
      100 ml de tomates concassées
      300 ml de demi-glace d'autruche
      Une pincée de cerfeuil, d'estragon et de persil
      Sel et poivre
 80 g de        beurre

 Assaisonner        les pavés, les faire sauter au beurre et finir la cuisson à couvert        pendant 3 à 4 minutes à feu doux.

 Pour la        sauce : 
 Faire rendre        leau aux champignons émincés. 
 Ajouter les        échalotes ciselées. 
 Déglacer au        vin blanc et réduire de moitié. 
 Mouiller à        la demi-glace et aux tomates concassées. 
 Assaisonner.       
 Mijoter la        sauce quelques minutes. 
 Dresser les        pavés et napper de sauce.


----------



## Hannibal_Lecteur (11 Juin 2008)

LHO je jouais deja a ca a l'apple expo quand c'etait encore a la defense pour te dire... c'etait drole de donner le nom de la société lhooq à la demoiselle hotesse qui faisait les badges...

un moment de potacherie de base...

allez les suivants, on se défoule. ca vous détendra:love:


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juin 2008)

dans une autre acceptation: cela veut aussi dire *regarder*... 


*******
et pas manger... hein.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juin 2008)

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juin 2008)




----------



## prasath (11 Juin 2008)

Faite moins de bruit, je communique avec LHO.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juin 2008)




----------



## meskh (11 Juin 2008)

Et dans la bouche de Dianela, la la la la la ....
Y'aura toujours de la place ...


----------



## prasath (11 Juin 2008)




----------



## Anonyme (11 Juin 2008)




----------



## youyou54 (11 Juin 2008)

meskh a dit:


> Et dans la bouche de Dianela, la la la la la ....
> Y'aura toujours de la place ...


Moi ce que j'aime chez Daniela ... c'est que l'on peut y mettre les doigts 

---------------------





Attention cette image peut choquer les enfants de moins de 16 ans.
Si vous êtes donc agé de moins de 16 ans, vous n'auriez pas dû la regarder.

* EDIT:* Grillé par LHO


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juin 2008)




----------



## prasath (11 Juin 2008)

Je sais, c'est l'heure...


----------



## youyou54 (11 Juin 2008)




----------



## Anonyme (11 Juin 2008)

Quels beaux abdos !


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juin 2008)

*******
edit: toasted par un animal qui m'émeut...


----------



## youyou54 (11 Juin 2008)




----------



## prasath (11 Juin 2008)

Pour LHO:
D'après Wikipédia:
"Un éternuement non retenu est réputé envoyer dans l'air de 500 à 2000 gouttelettes remplies de bactéries ou virus (ainsi que d'autres corps étrangers), et ce à près de 170 km/h !
D'après certains scientifiques, toutes les fonctions du corps s'arrêtent lors de l'éternuement, même le coeur !"


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juin 2008)

d'après le Littré, les indiens n'éternuent pas...


----------



## prasath (11 Juin 2008)

Pour LHO






Et puisque j'avais "zappé" Youyou54 plus haut, voilà une photo d'un cochon cultivé pour me faire pardonner


----------



## youyou54 (11 Juin 2008)




----------



## CouleurSud (11 Juin 2008)

Naf Naf qui risque d'avoir à franchir bien des obstacles avant de vendre ses collections sur le site 3 Suisses


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juin 2008)

le fou est l'homme qui a tout perdu, sauf la raison...


----------



## CouleurSud (11 Juin 2008)

"Un objet nouveau vient de faire son apparition dans le paysage imaginaire de la Renaissance; bientôt il y occupera une place privilégiée : c'est la Nef des fous"


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juin 2008)

les idées sont dangereuses, surtout pour celui qui n'en a pas...


*******




Jérôme Bosch. _La Nef des Fous_. environs 1490-1500.


----------



## guiguilap (11 Juin 2008)

Encore en train de crier le monsieur...


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juin 2008)

Juan de Juanes. La Cène.


----------



## guiguilap (11 Juin 2008)

Oh non, pas un truc de mante ...


----------



## boodou (11 Juin 2008)

envie de faire crac crac ?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juin 2008)

*******
edit: toasted par un Porco Rosso


----------



## youyou54 (11 Juin 2008)




----------



## Sindanárië (11 Juin 2008)

lol


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juin 2008)

*******
edit: toasted par un demi d'ouverture avec un nom imprononçable à jeun...


----------



## Sindanárië (11 Juin 2008)

orgasme parallèle


----------



## Sindanárië (11 Juin 2008)

vicomte pourfendu


----------



## Sindanárië (11 Juin 2008)

boudeur


----------



## youyou54 (11 Juin 2008)

[YOUTUBE]93CPo0sBVZc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juin 2008)




----------



## Sindanárië (11 Juin 2008)

'tain c'est l'orchestre de PATOCH' qui joue la zique additionnelle


----------



## TibomonG4 (11 Juin 2008)

Leçon 1 : rester mystérieux


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juin 2008)

leçon 2: fuir...


----------



## kasarus (11 Juin 2008)

leçon 3: regarder où l'on met les pieds en fuyant.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juin 2008)

Jack DeJohnette en tournée au zoo de Tribeca.


----------



## kasarus (11 Juin 2008)

Pourquoi, à chaque fois qu'il y a un concept intéressant, est-tu obligé de venir casser l'ambiance à grands coups de "je-te-culture..." :rateau:






*NOOOOOOON*


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juin 2008)

leçon 4: se taire...


----------



## kasarus (11 Juin 2008)

leçon 4:

Sache, manant, que j'avais anticipé depuis longtemps ta répartie affreusement banale p).

Leçon 5: un coup de Cîme *taire* bien placé fait assez mal.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juin 2008)




----------



## Xman (12 Juin 2008)

Jean-Hubert De La Mothe se faisant arracher un poil de cul


----------



## youyou54 (12 Juin 2008)

Hum ... tu as été vilain ...


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juin 2008)

cochon suspendu...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (12 Juin 2008)

*Fraîcheur de vivre,
Hollywood chewing-gum....*


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juin 2008)

canard suspendu...





Jean Baptiste Siméon Chardin.


----------



## Alex666 (12 Juin 2008)

réaction de ton avatar quand il s'est vu pour la première fois dans un miroir


----------



## youyou54 (12 Juin 2008)

Silicon Valley :rateau:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (12 Juin 2008)

Cochon élevé à Tchernobyl


----------



## boodou (12 Juin 2008)

N.D.E.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (12 Juin 2008)

Lapin sous acide


----------



## boodou (12 Juin 2008)

Et c'est toi qui parle d'acide ? !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (12 Juin 2008)

boodou a dit:


> Et c'est toi qui parle d'acide ? !


Oui, cher lapin nourri avec des aliments pleins de colorants.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juin 2008)

Gérard Majax et son Hallucinoscope sur le retour...


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juin 2008)

à dents dans la bouche de Eve


----------



## p4bl0 (12 Juin 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> à dents dans la bouche de Eve


Énervé et débonz' (on suppose que c'est pas le premier tarpet).


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juin 2008)

La tong de Hulk _made in China _(pas la bonne taille)


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juin 2008)




----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (12 Juin 2008)

Mentir comme un dentiste.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juin 2008)

un homme_ approximatif _qui ayant perdu la voie droite se retrouve dans une forêt obscure. 
que condamné à être dans l'erreur et l'incessant, il erre sans fin...


----------



## guiguilap (12 Juin 2008)

Une femme succombant au charme du sexe.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juin 2008)

J'ai les 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(Ca marche à la fois pour Guiguilap et pour Lho )


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juin 2008)




----------



## guiguilap (12 Juin 2008)

Dentiste.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juin 2008)




----------



## kisbizz (12 Juin 2008)

32 ..je crois


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juin 2008)




----------



## ScubaARM (12 Juin 2008)

hhuuuuuaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## kisbizz (12 Juin 2008)

un poisson . mais pas rouge


----------



## TibomonG4 (12 Juin 2008)

Couette attendant le sourire à l'épreuve des caries mais me voyant venir qu'un poisson


----------



## kisbizz (12 Juin 2008)

c'est possible que un poisson a des dents cariés ? 


sinon, voilà un beau male qui court, court , court .. 






:love:


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juin 2008)




----------



## TibomonG4 (12 Juin 2008)

Point de vue fuyant sur un cri peu bruyant


----------



## ScubaARM (12 Juin 2008)

légère panthère


----------



## prasath (12 Juin 2008)

à Kisbizz
- lui: "J'te fais rougir n'est-ce pas?"
- elle: "non, je suis gênée. On est vendredi et le poisson est au menu ce soir. "
- lui: "tu as faim?"
- elle: "tu commences à me bien me connaître..."

à ScubaARM:
poisson cherchant son enclume


----------



## ScubaARM (12 Juin 2008)

avoir plusieurs cordes à son arc


----------



## Xman (12 Juin 2008)

Tête de pioche


----------



## youyou54 (13 Juin 2008)




----------



## kasarus (13 Juin 2008)

Cochon.


----------



## youyou54 (13 Juin 2008)

Source: http://lorgnonmelancolique.blog.lemonde.fr/2007/09/29/betise-de-lintelligence/


----------



## youyou54 (13 Juin 2008)




----------



## youyou54 (13 Juin 2008)




----------



## youyou54 (13 Juin 2008)




----------



## guiguilap (13 Juin 2008)

Miaou.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (13 Juin 2008)

J'ai plus faim : j'ai trop mangé de donuts.


----------



## kasarus (13 Juin 2008)

Youyou c'est le meilleur.


Il a réussi à presque faire un epage entière tout seul.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (13 Juin 2008)

Hérisson 1er sur son trône


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juin 2008)

dans le "Fourbis" du bar, le hérisson s'hérisse, s'hérisse...
on l'appelle Michel... Michel Leiris...


*******
edit: toast par un mec sous acide _animé_...


----------



## kasarus (13 Juin 2008)

Pourquoi moi, LHO?


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juin 2008)

Sa majesté des mouches.


----------



## kasarus (13 Juin 2008)

Ferme la bouche, mes sujets risquent d'aller explorer.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juin 2008)

comme tu as des problèmes de mousse...


----------



## kasarus (13 Juin 2008)

Ah tu as vu ça aussi, dans tous les sens possibles?


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juin 2008)

plus facile à trouver qu'un cerveau


----------



## kasarus (13 Juin 2008)

"Je cherche un homme."

dans le cadre du grand feuilleton de la recherche des éléments rares.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juin 2008)

Tu voudrais pas changer d'avatar ?
Hein ?
S't'euplé !

Il est moche, celui là !


----------



## Pierrou (13 Juin 2008)

Garde du corps nicotino-dépendant dont le regard lourd d'agressivité bovine s'explique par la crête flamboyante qu'il arbore au dessus du crâne, et dont la couleur n'est pas sans rappeler celle du coq de basse cour qui...


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juin 2008)

[youtube]zffihM7o73c&hl=en[/youtube]


*******
edit: toasted par un garde du corps mutant qui se cache derrière un masque de zombie-wuff...


----------



## kasarus (13 Juin 2008)

Mais, c'est qu'il ne va plus me lâcher.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juin 2008)

Haaaaaaaa !
Il me dit qu'il est mon père !




EDIT : grilled by the rat, damned !


----------



## youyou54 (13 Juin 2008)




----------



## kasarus (13 Juin 2008)

OULAGAD.

Avec une crinière pareille, le camouflage est superflu.


----------



## youyou54 (13 Juin 2008)




----------



## p4bl0 (13 Juin 2008)

youyou54 a dit:


>


Tu prends des risques en postant un militaire en parlant de PonkHead je pense :rateau:


----------



## TibomonG4 (13 Juin 2008)

Glace à la menthe en forme de tongue fondant par 42 à l'ombre :rateau:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (13 Juin 2008)

Je cours après mon destin.


----------



## TibomonG4 (13 Juin 2008)

La guerre des soupières : Le retour du canard.


----------



## guiguilap (13 Juin 2008)

Leopard  !


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juin 2008)




----------



## kasarus (13 Juin 2008)

C'est quoi? (@ LHO)


----------



## tirhum (13 Juin 2008)

kasarus a dit:


> C'est quoi? (@ LHO)


Regarde le nom du fichier...


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juin 2008)

kasarus a dit:


> C'est quoi? (@ LHO)



des radios... 
des donuts radio... 
pour Dunkin's geek...
affamé de noise saturé.


----------



## guiguilap (13 Juin 2008)

Un lien pour acheter  ?


----------



## tirhum (13 Juin 2008)

kasarus a dit:


> C'est quoi? (@ LHO)





guiguilap a dit:


> Un lien pour acheter  ?


Bande d'assistés !... 
_Ça coûte 19,99$..._


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juin 2008)

black listé


----------



## TibomonG4 (13 Juin 2008)

À la recherche de la carie perdue


----------



## kasarus (13 Juin 2008)

À la recherche de la souris perdue...


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juin 2008)

un membre royal de l'Alliance de Lordaeron...


----------



## kasarus (13 Juin 2008)

*AAAAAAAARRRRGGGGG
*

JE T'ÉTRIPERAIS...



Nota: Je l'étais avant le Fléau...

Je suis Reprouvé maintenant.


----------



## prasath (13 Juin 2008)

Le nombre de Mach ou le mur son.

EDIT: Grilled par une touffe.


----------



## kasarus (13 Juin 2008)

Grillé, non?


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juin 2008)

WoW WoW


----------



## benkenobi (13 Juin 2008)

LHO ...aux fesses.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juin 2008)

fan de Mishima


----------



## kasarus (13 Juin 2008)

conséquence de l'entraînement?

grillé par LHO


----------



## prasath (13 Juin 2008)




----------



## Anonyme (13 Juin 2008)

Fennimore Cooper regardant au loin celui qui ne sera pas le dernier...


----------



## Xman (14 Juin 2008)

ou le journal de Bridge et John


----------



## Alex666 (14 Juin 2008)

Miaaou


----------



## youyou54 (14 Juin 2008)

[youtube]YCr0hqMKbj0[/youtube]


----------



## Alex666 (14 Juin 2008)

Air Pig


----------



## ScubaARM (14 Juin 2008)

poitrail attractif


----------



## Alex666 (14 Juin 2008)

poiscaille répulsif


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juin 2008)

C'est le blue screen de windows qu'il y a sur le tee-shirt ? > WINDOWS ERROR 1865 PLEASE RESTART
THE BIG BOX


----------



## Dead head (14 Juin 2008)

Serait-ce un MacBook aux couleurs délavées ?


----------



## CouleurSud (14 Juin 2008)

Aïe, aïe, aïe !

C'est terrible ! 

Voilà tout ce qui reste de Jerry Garcia


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juin 2008)

manager errant des Grateful Dead...
à moins que cela ne soit celui des Dead Kennedys...


----------



## CouleurSud (14 Juin 2008)

Jello Biafra chantant (très fort) _Holyday in Cambodia_


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juin 2008)

Onuki Yasuko (un pote de Jello) en live à Tokyo devant un parterre de yakusas terrifiés


[youtube]I1YOEspxQ9I&hl=en[/youtube]


----------



## CRISPEACE (14 Juin 2008)

Gros plan sur un cri Hitchcockien....


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juin 2008)

le chat de Douglas Gordon en train de regarder "Les Oiseaux"...


----------



## Dead head (14 Juin 2008)

Mon dentiste


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juin 2008)

Pour Crispeace

Double toasted et notamment par le drapeau d'un groupe satanique


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juin 2008)




----------



## Guy-Lux (14 Juin 2008)

Lara Fabian dans JE T'AIIIIIIIIIIIIME.


----------



## CRISPEACE (14 Juin 2008)

Farouche...


----------



## CouleurSud (14 Juin 2008)

Pas l'air


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juin 2008)

renaud : les bobos


----------



## CouleurSud (14 Juin 2008)

Depuis que je vois cet avatar, j'en suis venu à hésiter à commander une gelati à Milan


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juin 2008)

à force d'être du côté de la douleur, j'en ai perdu mes couleurs...


----------



## CouleurSud (14 Juin 2008)

Cri monochrome


----------



## p4bl0 (14 Juin 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Cri monochrome


"j'aime pas le vent, ça fait mal à mes épis."


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juin 2008)

Un été 42


----------



## boodou (14 Juin 2008)

tu vas la fermer ta grande gueule !


----------



## Guy-Lux (14 Juin 2008)

sextoy


----------



## ScubaARM (14 Juin 2008)

Rien à voir avec Guy Lux


----------



## CRISPEACE (14 Juin 2008)

Un peu marteau , non ?


----------



## itako (14 Juin 2008)

j'ai le même !


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juin 2008)

fais de l'agit-prop pour sa propre effigie


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juin 2008)

Bizarrement, ce qui me vient à l'esprit c'est ça:
"C'est un cri,
C'est un chant,
C'est aussi le désert et le vent,
...."
C'est du Michel Sardou (Musulmanes), désolé


----------



## CRISPEACE (15 Juin 2008)

La grande Vadrouille !


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juin 2008)

avant de faire mon service, je me souviens d'un chemin ombragé qui menait invariablement à la boulangerie du coin où trônait mon gâteau préféré: un Pithiviers...


*******
edit: toasted by Cat Power...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (15 Juin 2008)

Mamaaaan, j'ai peur !


----------



## kasarus (15 Juin 2008)

Maman, j'ai peur!


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (15 Juin 2008)

Maman, tu me fais un câlin pour que je fasse mon rototo.


----------



## Dead head (15 Juin 2008)

Papa, qu'est-ce que tu as bu, ce soir ?


----------



## Guy-Lux (15 Juin 2008)

Flash Gordon


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (15 Juin 2008)

nippon ni mauvais


----------



## p4bl0 (15 Juin 2008)

pithiviers a dit:


> Bizarrement, ce qui me vient à l'esprit c'est ça:
> "C'est un cri,
> C'est un chant,
> C'est aussi le désert et le vent,
> ...


Gros con et chanteur de merde


(pas vous les amis du forum).


----- pour iDuck -----
Vers l'infini et l'au-delàààà !!


----------



## CouleurSud (15 Juin 2008)

Savate deux doigts qui en a un troisième en réserve pour les chanteurs à voi(e)x de droite


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juin 2008)

mec chimico-bourré sur une plage près de Jaco Beach...


----------



## prasath (15 Juin 2008)

_Le monde des amygdales_ par LHO.


----------



## bcommeberenice (15 Juin 2008)

Y'aurait pas une flèche qui te  traverse la tête?


----------



## Dead head (15 Juin 2008)

L'il, la bouche Le nez, la prochaine fois ?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juin 2008)

Pepsi


----------



## Guy-Lux (15 Juin 2008)

Je veux du alaye !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (15 Juin 2008)

Késako ?


----------



## CRISPEACE (15 Juin 2008)

Et le canard bascula du côté flou de la force...


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juin 2008)




----------



## CRISPEACE (15 Juin 2008)

LHO a dit:


>


Bon le message est clair... Il faut que je change d'avatar ! 
Le bonjour à Vodka...


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juin 2008)

Chat alors.

Je sais, c'est tout pourri.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (15 Juin 2008)

La guerre, c'est chiant.


----------



## CRISPEACE (15 Juin 2008)

Je te vois pas bien dans cet oeilleton... 

N.B : c'est le temps de la transformation... Mi-chat mi-moi...


----------



## Alex666 (15 Juin 2008)

beurk ! pas bien vomir


----------



## CRISPEACE (15 Juin 2008)

L'Euro au féminin...


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juin 2008)

Celine et Julie vont en bateau...


----------



## TibomonG4 (15 Juin 2008)

Bouche à laquelle il manque un oeillet


----------



## tirhum (15 Juin 2008)

Tagadap, tagadap, tagadap, tagadap, tagadap, tagadap, tagadap, tagadap, tagadap, tagadap, tagadap, tagadap, tagadap, tagadap, tagadap, tagadap, tagadap, tagadap, tagadap, tagadap, tagadap, tagadap, tagadap, tagadap, tagadap, tagadap, tagadap....
Meeeeerde, j'ai oublié de fermer le gaz !.... :mouais:


----------



## Dead head (15 Juin 2008)

Petite soucoupe volante d'autrefois.


----------



## tirhum (15 Juin 2008)




----------



## Ludo67 (15 Juin 2008)

just see


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juin 2008)

George Abitbol.


----------



## TibomonG4 (15 Juin 2008)

Vous me reconnaissez ?


----------



## tirhum (15 Juin 2008)

Nombreux navets...





Édit : grillé par l'aut' boule de poils...


----------



## Ludo67 (15 Juin 2008)




----------



## Anonyme (15 Juin 2008)




----------



## tirhum (15 Juin 2008)

Dites "33"...


----------



## kasarus (15 Juin 2008)

tirhum a dit:


> Dites "33"...



C'est pas 33 mais 32..... 

Sinon: 

Ah! Enfin


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juin 2008)

*******
edit: fenêtre de tir réglé sur un hérissson amateur de 33 export...


----------



## tirhum (15 Juin 2008)

"33", j'ai dit !... 


LHO a dit:


> (...)



Raté :





_clic image..._


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juin 2008)




----------



## kasarus (15 Juin 2008)

ET PIF.... 

(pif est-il vraiment approprié.. )


----------



## aCLR (15 Juin 2008)

MANGE UN BONBON !!!

[DM]x4f5j5[/DM]

​


----------



## ScubaARM (15 Juin 2008)

Pour Kasarus car grillé de peu par ACLR (prisonbreak saison 4) 
hamster à dépiauter


----------



## tirhum (15 Juin 2008)

lesrequinsmarteaux....


----------



## ScubaARM (15 Juin 2008)

Les chevaliers du ciel  (dans un bruit de tonnerre ...)

(merci pour le lien)


----------



## prasath (15 Juin 2008)

Un avion pas écologique du tout du tout :hein::hein:


toasted par le marteau de Thor


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juin 2008)

requin-givré au bord de la cyanose


*******
edit: toasted par celui qui sera le dernier...


----------



## tirhum (15 Juin 2008)




----------



## ScubaARM (15 Juin 2008)

Cramé par tirhum (donc pour lho):
vite ma roulette


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juin 2008)

spermatozorro géant dans un harem ovarien


----------



## ScubaARM (15 Juin 2008)

WOUARF​


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juin 2008)




----------



## kasarus (15 Juin 2008)

Venus....

Encore et toujours, mais là, à ce que je vois Mars en prend plein la face...


----------



## prasath (15 Juin 2008)

Attention, un kasarus peut en cacher 2 autres.


----------



## kasarus (15 Juin 2008)

Remarquez que le plus vieux est tout à gauche, le moyen à droite, et le plus petit au milieu.

Ah, ça me rappelle le temps où je ne piquais pas...


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juin 2008)




----------



## Ludo67 (15 Juin 2008)




----------



## mado (16 Juin 2008)

Fais gaffe prasath. Y'a un cowboy pas loin.


----------



## tirhum (16 Juin 2008)

Dévoiler...


----------



## mado (16 Juin 2008)

Ou survoler.


----------



## tirhum (16 Juin 2008)

À frôler...


----------



## kasarus (16 Juin 2008)

À voile et à vapeur.

euh: je t'ai grillée mado, non? ou c'est pour moi ça :rose:


----------



## mado (16 Juin 2008)

Pour s'évader 

edit : à voile ou à vapeur. Mais avec un hamster  dans la cale ou dans la soute.


----------



## Sindanárië (16 Juin 2008)

Sylvidre


----------



## kasarus (16 Juin 2008)

Une vidange s'impose...

hics.


----------



## Sindanárië (16 Juin 2008)

coiffé comme un dessous de bras


----------



## CRISPEACE (16 Juin 2008)

Naruto...


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juin 2008)

Diabolo menthe...


----------



## Ludo67 (16 Juin 2008)

mado a dit:


> Fais gaffe prasath. Y'a un cowboy pas loin.



Oué fait gaffe...voici mes armes!   










*pshiou! pshiou!*


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juin 2008)

nous n'avons visiblement pas les mêmes références... 







.


----------



## Ludo67 (16 Juin 2008)

j'ai pas assez de rouffi's pour m'acheter ce modèle


----------



## prasath (16 Juin 2008)

Je propose que mado devienne notre symbole de la paix :love:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (16 Juin 2008)

La sortie, c'est par ici.


----------



## guiguilap (16 Juin 2008)

Trou de sortie...


----------



## CRISPEACE (16 Juin 2008)

Miam-Miam... Y'a la trace des dents d'Homer !


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juin 2008)

"Mon Dieu ! Mai j'ai une haleine de Fenec !"


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juin 2008)

fumeur de havane ayant attrapé la jaunisse à force de démarrer chaque réu au 51 et de carburer à l'Angus par tranche de 800 grs... 
du reste, à la dernière, s'est pris un triangle équilatérale sur le crâne...
le sang s'est mis à couler et à coaguler...

*******


----------



## Alex666 (16 Juin 2008)

encore un écran en low D


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juin 2008)

.


----------



## prasath (16 Juin 2008)




----------



## Xman (16 Juin 2008)

Hugues au bal masqué ohé ohé


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juin 2008)

la rencontre improbable d'un vache écossaise et d'un pingouin chilien sur une aire d'autoroute suisse...


----------



## Sindanárië (16 Juin 2008)

Alléluia... Alléluia... Allééééluiiiiaaaaaaaaaa...


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juin 2008)

enfant de choeur revêche et espiègle planqué pendant l'office derrière un pilier de bar bleu horizon infini...


----------



## Ludo67 (16 Juin 2008)




----------



## tirhum (16 Juin 2008)

_clic..._


----------



## asticotboy (16 Juin 2008)

le cowboy de tchernobyl 


EDIT : grillé par un ovni


----------



## Sindanárië (16 Juin 2008)

_"That was my steak, Valence !"

EEDDIT : grillé par les deux du dessus 
_


----------



## NED (16 Juin 2008)

BanzaÏÏÏÏÏÏÏ  !!!!


----------



## guiguilap (16 Juin 2008)

Le Grinch


----------



## Sindanárië (16 Juin 2008)

Sphincter fistulé d'un personnage de SouthPark


----------



## guiguilap (16 Juin 2008)

Manga dégoûtant


----------



## macmarco (16 Juin 2008)

American pâtisserie.


----------



## NED (16 Juin 2008)

Breiz patisserie...


----------



## guiguilap (16 Juin 2008)

NON, PAS TOUT NU :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juin 2008)

va nous sortir toute la page Grinch l'Anus Solaire rose opiacé des Dunkin 's toys...


----------



## ScubaARM (16 Juin 2008)

ton dentiste est excellent


----------



## aCLR (16 Juin 2008)

ScubaARM a dit:


> (&#8230



*REQUIN*, subst. masc.

*A. &#8722; 1.* _ICHTYOL_. Grand poisson de mer, vorace et redoutable, appartenant à l'ordre des squales, au corps allongé, au museau pointu, dont la bouche, largement fendue en arc, est située sur la face ventrale et comporte des mâchoires puissantes. _Hameçon à pêcher le requin; cuir de requin; huile de foie de requin; potage aux ailerons de requin. Puis il la lança [une perruche morte] à la mer, et le requin qui nous suivait la croqua comme une ablette _(LOTI_, Mon frère Yves_, 1883, p. 82)_. Le requin est presque aveugle et ne voit guère qu'en se retournant sur le dos. Est guidé par un petit poisson qui lui fait comprendre (mais comment?) ce qu'il peut manger et ce qu'il fera mieux de ne pas toucher _(GREEN_, Journal, 1950, p. 340_)._
&#8722; P. ext. Squale de grande taille. _(DS ROB._, Lar. Lang. fr._)
*2.*_ P. anal._ Personne cupide et impitoyable en affaires. _Les requins de la finance. Madame de L. (...) avait légué toute sa fortune, nommément, aux victimes de son mari, un des plus avides requins de la grande banlieue, un Topaze, directeur d'une banque de prêts et d'hypothèques_ (CENDRARS_, Homme foudr._, 1945, p. 355).
*B. &#8722;*_ P. anal._ (de forme). Yacht de régate habitable, de 9 m 60, très rapide mais peu logeable et échouant mal (d'apr. MERRIEN 1958).
*REM. 1.*
*Requin-*, élém. de compos. entrant dans la constr. de subst. masc. pour désigner des squales de grande taille. _Requin-marteau_ (v. requin II A 4 b), _requin-taureau, requin-tigre. Dans les Poissons nectoniques des eaux profondes se rangent les grands squales. Le Requin-Baleine (...), le Pèlerin (...), le Requin bleu (...), le Requin-Renard (...), le Requin-Taupe_ (Zool., t. 4, 1974, p. 1264 (Encyclop. de la Pléiade)).
*2.
Requinisme,* subst. masc., rare. [Corresp. à supra A 2] Fait de se montrer cupide._ Celui qui, lorsqu'il a trouvé quelque chose de bon à prendre, referme sa patte dessus (...) comme tout le monde, mais la referme avec élégance, la referme sans que cela se voie. C'est ce qu'on peut appeler le requinisme inapparent, le requinisme mondain_ (DUHAMEL, Désert Bièvres, 1937, p. 244).
*Prononc. et Orth.:* [&#640;&#601;k&#949;&#771;]. Homon. _requint._ Att. ds _Ac_. dep. 1740. *Étymol. et Hist. 1.* 1539 zool. (J. et R. PARMENTIER ds DELB._ Notes mss_); *2.* 1790 fig. (_Aux voleurs, aux voleurs_, numéro 5, 4 ds QUEM. _DDL_ t. 19). Orig. controversée. Peut-être de _quin_, forme norm. de _chien_ (_cf. chien de mer_ « requin », 1re moit. XIIIe s., v. _chien_ étymol. B 1, encore att. en Normandie, v. _FEW_ t. 2, 1, p. 194a); _FEW_ t. 2, 1, p. 197a, note 16 doutait de cette étymol. en raison du préf. qui présente aussi la forme _ra-_ (Marseille ds MISTRAL; Wallonie d'apr. SAIN._ Sources_ t. 3, p. 418); BL.-W. propose d'interpréter le préf. comme un intensif. En tout cas le mot est souvent associé à_ chien de mer_ d'où la forme_ rechien_ (1614, YVES D'EVREUX, p. 132 ds FRIED. 1960, p. 544) et dès 1578 _requien_ (LÉRY, pp. 32-33, _ibid_.), puis _requiem_ 1695 (LE MAIRE, p. 116, _ibid_.) par l'effet d'un rapprochement avec _requiem_* d'où l'étymol. de Huet ds MÉNAGE 1750: « quand il a saisi un homme... il ne reste plus qu'à faire chanter le _Requiem_, pour le repos de l'âme de cet homme-là ». Pour d'autres étymol. peu convaincantes, v. BARBIER ds_ R. Lang. rom_. t. 56 1913, pp. 230-231, L. SPITZER ds _Z. rom. Philol_. t. 42 1922, pp. 342-343, SAIN. t. 2, p. 349, GUIR._ Lex. fr. Étymol. obsc_. 1982. *Fréq. abs. littér.*: 196.


----------



## ScubaARM (16 Juin 2008)

:love:

Ton coiffeur est excellent


----------



## bcommeberenice (16 Juin 2008)

N'a pas besoin de coiffeur!


----------



## ScubaARM (16 Juin 2008)

eye of the (osx) tiger :rateau:
love


----------



## itako (16 Juin 2008)

edit : merde j'avais pas vu, y'a déjà *marteau* enfait


(n. m.)


  Outil de fer qui a un manche, ordinairement de bois, et qui est propre à battre, forger, cogner, enfoncer. _Marteau de serrurier, de menuisier, de charpentier. Marteau de forgeron, d'orfèvre, de chaudronnier. Enfoncer des clous avec un marteau. Donner un coup de marteau. Battre avec le marteau, au marteau, à grands coups de marteau. Marteau de commissaire-priseur,_ Petit marteau dont se sert le commissaire-priseur pour en frapper un coup sur la table et indiquer ainsi que les enchères sur tel ou tel objet sont closes. 

Il se dit, particulièrement dans l'Administration forestière, d'un Marteau de fer dont le gros bout porte une marque en relief, que l'on imprime sur des arbres en les frappant. _Marquer des arbres avec le marteau._ 

Fig., _Être entre l'enclume et le marteau._ Voyez ENCLUME. 

Fig. et fam., _Il faut être enclume ou marteau._ Voyez ENCLUME. 

_Marteau d'horloge,_ Marteau qui, dans une horloge, frappe sur le timbre pour annoncer les heures. 

_Marteau de porte,_ Sorte d'anneau ou de battant de fer qui est attaché au milieu d'une porte à l'extérieur et avec lequel on frappe pour se faire ouvrir. 

Fig. et fam., _Avoir un coup de marteau._ Voyez COUP. 

Fig. et fam., _Perruque à trois marteaux,_ Perruque qui avait une longue boucle entre deux noeuds. 

MARTEAU, en termes de Facteur d'instruments, se dit des Petites tringles de bois que l'on fait mouvoir en touchant le clavier d'un piano et dont une extrémité, garnie de peau, sert à frapper les cordes de l'instrument. 

En termes d'Anatomie, il désigne Un des quatre osselets de l'oreille. 

MARTEAU-PILON, en termes d'Arts, désigne   un Gros marteau de forge actionné par un mécanisme mû par la vapeur, l'électricité, etc.


----------



## aCLR (16 Juin 2008)

DEPUIS LE TEMPS QUE CE SOURIRE ME NARGUAIT, IL FALLAIT BIEN QUE JE LE DÉFINISSE.



EDIT : GRILLÉ PAR UNE VOITURE NUMÉRIQUE !!!


----------



## ScubaARM (16 Juin 2008)

Vous êtes tous excellents ce soir  merci 

Arg, cramé par prisonbreak , pour itako:
tu viens vers chez moi faire un tag (planque tes guiboles quand même, qu'elles ne traînent pas dans l'eau)


----------



## bcommeberenice (16 Juin 2008)

ScubaARM a dit:


> eye of the (osx) tiger :rateau:
> love



Bientôt léopard j'espère! 


Je préfère les bêtes à poil!


----------



## ScubaARM (16 Juin 2008)

parce que tu le vaux bien


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (16 Juin 2008)

Requin virgule


----------



## Guy-Lux (16 Juin 2008)

Victime du stretching


----------



## kasarus (16 Juin 2008)

Oui?

Non, 
rien.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (16 Juin 2008)

Le hérisson penseur de Rodin (oeuvre méconnue)


----------



## kasarus (16 Juin 2008)

Oeuvre mais connue...


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juin 2008)

kasarus a dit:


> Oui?
> 
> Non,
> rien.





iDuck a dit:


> Le hérisson penseur de Rodin (oeuvre méconnue)





kasarus a dit:


> Oeuvre mais connue...



à une certaine époque, moins épique, où notre ami hérisson-erinaceidae était un jeune rat pensant et plein d'avenir...








.


----------



## kasarus (16 Juin 2008)

Oué, car l'époque est maintenant plus pique à défaut d'être épique.


----------



## prasath (16 Juin 2008)

Les sandales de kasarus...


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juin 2008)

.


----------



## youyou54 (16 Juin 2008)




----------



## Calor45 (16 Juin 2008)

Gros porc !


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juin 2008)

chat chinois amateur de porc laqué mais pas très aimable avec la gente athlétique et porcine du codex...


----------



## Calor45 (16 Juin 2008)

Big brother dans la pub Apple 1984

( http://www.fscklog.com/2007/02/hinter_den_kuli.html )


----------



## Xman (17 Juin 2008)

Que du Chat rabia


----------



## prasath (17 Juin 2008)

pour Calor45:

Les chats n'ont rien d'un ange, par contre ils sont très doués pour la comédie  :mouais:






Pour Xman: Euh... non rien, j'ai rien contre le métissage


----------



## macmarco (17 Juin 2008)

Coin-coin la meuh-meuh !

Plume au... plumeau !


----------



## kasarus (17 Juin 2008)

Love or not love?


That's the question.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juin 2008)




----------



## mado (17 Juin 2008)

​


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juin 2008)

une MissTic dans le vent qui sauvage et rebelle fait un rêve étrange et inquiétant avec Hillary Clinton dans un remake hyperréaliste d'un film d'Oliver Stone à la Gus Van Sant...


----------



## youyou54 (17 Juin 2008)

Source: http://www.findumonde.net/pandorama/?p=59


----------



## CRISPEACE (17 Juin 2008)

Léonard De Porci...


----------



## Pharmacos (17 Juin 2008)

Mais mais mais ça gratte


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juin 2008)

urinoirs Duchampien ayant rencontrés Kubrick et Tom Wesselman un soir d'orgie dans les latrines de feu le Palace et fabriqué en série sur le modèle du Codex par un cochon en mouvement perpétuel...


*******
edit: double refus de priorité...


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juin 2008)

Un cri silencieux 

(Pour LHO)


----------



## NED (17 Juin 2008)

hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii !!!!!!!







PS : le grinch est interdit de séjour....


----------



## NED (17 Juin 2008)

A zut on a posté en même temps Antoine !!!


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juin 2008)

NED a dit:


> A zut on a posté en même temps Antoine !!!



Désolé oh maître


----------



## CRISPEACE (17 Juin 2008)

Charmant petit "truc vert" ayant volé le bonnet du Père Noël.

N.B : finalement, j'ai remis le chat... y'a qu'les imbéciles  qui changent pas d'avis...


Édit : Doublée par Antoine59...


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juin 2008)

maison de toilettage pour animaux de compagnie dans le quartier de Chiba à Tokyo ici un chien-girafe-blanc de naissance royale peu éveillé mais fidèle à sa maîtresse déguisé en Asia Argento et qui prend la pose pour le mamyanesque et lubrique photographe Araki spécialiste du bondage et des fleurs...


*******
edit_01: suis vraiment à la bourre... 5 dépassements par ivresse... very toasted...
bien le Munch... il l'ont enfin retrouvé...
[c'était pour antoine59]

edit_02:bonjour le chat de cris de paix... malin le chat pas très loin de la souris...


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juin 2008)

Francis Bacon. _Head I_. 1948.
Photographie noir et blanc rehaussée de peinture, 20,4 x 15,2 cm.



.​


----------



## guiguilap (17 Juin 2008)




----------



## youyou54 (17 Juin 2008)




----------



## CRISPEACE (17 Juin 2008)




----------



## youyou54 (17 Juin 2008)




----------



## CRISPEACE (17 Juin 2008)

Voir la pièce jointe 17506


On me l'a déjà faite celle là...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (17 Juin 2008)

Le chat le plus con du monde qui essaie d'attraper une souris d'ordinateur.  :mouais:


----------



## CRISPEACE (17 Juin 2008)




----------



## Deleted member 18124 (17 Juin 2008)

CRISPEACE a dit:


>



  


Miam, la petite souris que je vais manger (toujours aussi con le matou).


----------



## CRISPEACE (17 Juin 2008)

Il est pas en train de chasser, il dors...


----------



## guiguilap (17 Juin 2008)




----------



## prasath (17 Juin 2008)




----------



## CRISPEACE (17 Juin 2008)

y'en a, c'est des flèches dans la tête... D'autres, des gallets dans la bouche !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (17 Juin 2008)

L'informatique, c'est chiant.


----------



## CRISPEACE (17 Juin 2008)




----------



## guiguilap (17 Juin 2008)




----------



## asticotboy (17 Juin 2008)

un donut d'occase ...


----------



## guiguilap (17 Juin 2008)

Une onde anormale.


----------



## CRISPEACE (17 Juin 2008)




----------



## guiguilap (17 Juin 2008)

Joli minou.


----------



## CRISPEACE (17 Juin 2008)




----------



## youyou54 (17 Juin 2008)




----------



## guiguilap (17 Juin 2008)




----------



## CRISPEACE (17 Juin 2008)

_Édit : toasted by Guiguilap.... _


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (17 Juin 2008)

Que c'est long une mise à jour de Mac OS X. :sleep:


----------



## CRISPEACE (17 Juin 2008)

_Je savais même pas que ça existait... Honte à moi ! :rose: _


----------



## Ludo67 (17 Juin 2008)




----------



## CRISPEACE (17 Juin 2008)




----------



## Anonyme (17 Juin 2008)

Tiens...
Il avait une jambe plus courte que l'autre, John Wayne ?


----------



## Ludo67 (17 Juin 2008)




----------



## CRISPEACE (17 Juin 2008)

_Édit : toasted by Ludo67... Décidement ! :rateau:
    Édit 2 : pour Ludo 67 




_


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juin 2008)

tiens
iDuck s'est acheté un iDuck...  

tiens 
Ponk est encore bourré... 

*******
quand aux autres, ça vire au délire _Google Images_... 

*******
edit: le dépassement n'est pas autorisé dans cette zone du Forum... double toasted...
veuillez contacter un admin...


----------



## Ludo67 (17 Juin 2008)




----------



## Anonyme (17 Juin 2008)

LHO a dit:


> *******
> quand aux autres, ça vire au délire _Google Images_...
> 
> *******


 
LHO, relève-toi, ils sont devenus fous !


----------



## CRISPEACE (17 Juin 2008)

LHO a dit:


> tiens
> iDuck s'est acheté un iDuck...
> 
> tiens
> ...



Tiens rien que pour toi :


----------



## Ludo67 (17 Juin 2008)




----------



## Anonyme (17 Juin 2008)

*******
edit:
encore à la bourre de deux posts, mais là le hasard fait bien les choses... :rateau:
sont complétement déchaînés...


----------



## Pharmacos (17 Juin 2008)

Ca vire quand même au grand n'importe quoi :modo::modo::modo::modo::modo:

edit : l'icone modo ne remplit plus son rôle


----------



## Ludo67 (17 Juin 2008)




----------



## Anonyme (17 Juin 2008)




----------



## youyou54 (17 Juin 2008)




----------



## Xman (17 Juin 2008)




----------



## guiguilap (17 Juin 2008)




----------



## youyou54 (17 Juin 2008)




----------



## guiguilap (17 Juin 2008)

Non, pas tes yeux coquins...


----------



## asticotboy (17 Juin 2008)

un donut sans goût, que quand on le commence, on a pas envie de le finir...


----------



## CRISPEACE (17 Juin 2008)

Gobelet jetable transparent cachant un asticot...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (17 Juin 2008)

J'attends une réponse sur i*Chat*.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juin 2008)

comme c'est _presque_ toujours les mêmes qui postent ici, 
il serait bien de changer de temps en temps d'avatar... 

comme le font souvent Ponkhead_antoine59... ou moi-même... 
ou tout récemment iDuck eek qui s'est acheter un iDuck... 

histoire d'introduire une forme de jeu dans le jeu, de la variation dans la forme, 
de l'hétérogénéité dans la monotonie...
des différences dans la répétition...

quand au fond, un flood d'image, cela défoule, mais tourne vite à la nausée... 

je lui préfère le jeu de mots en résonance, en rebond 
ou complètement décalé qui invente des niveaux, des registres de contagion 
et qui en association avec des images crée des connexions intensives... :mouais: :hein: 


*******
un iDuck, deux iDuck...


----------



## CRISPEACE (17 Juin 2008)

C'est plus facile de poster des images quand on ne sais pas écrire... Ce qui est mon cas ! :rateau:


----------



## benkenobi (17 Juin 2008)

Le chat et la souris...




@LHO
En même temps si tu changes tout le temps d'avatar, ça rend les premières pages de ce fil complètement dénuées d'intérêt (comment ça c'est déjà le cas ???)


----------



## CRISPEACE (17 Juin 2008)

benkenobi a dit:
			
		

> En même temps si tu changes tout le temps d'avatar, ça rend les premières pages de ce fil complètement dénuées d'intérêt (comment ça c'est déjà le cas ???)


Elle dit qu'elle voit pas de quoi tu parles...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (17 Juin 2008)

ronron


----------



## CRISPEACE (17 Juin 2008)

Vu par un toubib...


----------



## asticotboy (17 Juin 2008)

Je donne ma langue au chat...


----------



## CouleurSud (17 Juin 2008)

LHO a dit:


> comme c'est _presque_ toujours les mêmes qui postent ici,
> il serait bien de changer de temps en temps d'avatar...
> 
> comme le font souvent Ponkhead_antoine59... ou moi-même...
> ...



Oui 

C'est devenu un peu la grisaille qui peint sur la grisaille, malgré les couleurs
On pourrait revenir aux signes linguistiques
Aux trésors de découvertes et de pertes qu'ils recèlent
Aux obliquités qu'ils enveloppent
Aux aiguillages où l'aiguilleur ne se souvient plus qu'un train peut en cacher un autre
Aux risques qu'ils enferment
Au jeu de(s) mots


----------



## CRISPEACE (17 Juin 2008)

La cinquante, gueule de bois, promenade sur la plage...

C'est pas mal, non ? 
_Édit: pour quelqu'un qui ne sais pas écrire j'entends..._


----------



## macmarco (17 Juin 2008)

J'ai 'ru voir un 'ros minet !


----------



## guiguilap (17 Juin 2008)




----------



## CRISPEACE (17 Juin 2008)

Ou bien le logo de la communauté urbaine de Bordeaux : 








_Édit : toasted by Guiguilap, qui, soit dit en passant, est très mauvais pour le cholestérol._


----------



## guiguilap (17 Juin 2008)

Ca sent le chat grillé... 

Fais ta dernière prière minou ! :rateau:


----------



## CouleurSud (17 Juin 2008)

CRISPEACE a dit:


> La cinquante, gueule de bois, promenade sur la plage...
> 
> C'est pas mal, non ?
> _Édit: pour quelqu'un qui ne sais pas écrire j'entends..._



Ah oui, quand même 

Mais, bon dieu, bois un bon coup et va faire un tour sur la plage

Là où il n'y a pas de chats


----------



## guiguilap (17 Juin 2008)

Le lien des beautés...


----------



## CouleurSud (17 Juin 2008)

Moouuii

Installes-toi confortablement sur le divan

Là, c'est bon, je t'écoute


----------



## guiguilap (17 Juin 2008)

Chuis là... Dans ton divan !


----------



## CRISPEACE (17 Juin 2008)

Bon je rectifie : un homme d'un certain âge, mal rasé, déambulant dans les rue ou sur la plage...


----------



## CouleurSud (17 Juin 2008)

Cas un peu inquiétant, vu qu'il manque un gros chapitre à ton avatar

Mais, bon, tu te souviens des tarifs : 150 euros pour la séance

Et je raccourcis quand je veux pour mieux colmater le donut

Jacques


----------



## anthoprotic (17 Juin 2008)

Je suis vieux et déprimé


----------



## kisbizz (17 Juin 2008)

pomme croqué


----------



## youyou54 (17 Juin 2008)

Vous faites quoi ce soir ?


----------



## CouleurSud (17 Juin 2008)

CRISPEACE a dit:


> Bon je rectifie : un homme d'un certain âge, mal rasé, déambulant dans les rue ou sur la plage...



Ah, donc, c'est ça, tu laisses divaguer ton chat sur la plage et dans les rues pour (en loucedé) mater les hommes d'un certain âge, mal rasé, déambulant  dans les rues ou sur les plages


----------



## kisbizz (17 Juin 2008)

youyou54 a dit:


> Vous faites quoi ce soir ?



devine


----------



## CRISPEACE (17 Juin 2008)

Tu dragues les poissons, non ?


----------



## youyou54 (17 Juin 2008)

kisbizz a dit:


> devine


Je suis pas encore prêt.
J'arrive dans vingt minutes ...


----------



## anthoprotic (17 Juin 2008)

Eh poupée, ça te dirais de manger du cochon ce soir??


----------



## CRISPEACE (17 Juin 2008)

Youyou54 essayant de draguer Xman...


----------



## CRISPEACE (17 Juin 2008)

y'a eu comme un bug... :rateau:


----------



## kisbizz (17 Juin 2008)

joolies chaussures bien adapté pour le foot ce soir


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juin 2008)

Une des b.d de avosmac non ?


----------



## CRISPEACE (17 Juin 2008)

La forêt amazonienne visitée par une coccinelle... 

_N.B :  enfin un non-footeux... _


----------



## guiguilap (17 Juin 2008)

Les dents lavées, c'est mieux.


----------



## CRISPEACE (17 Juin 2008)

Il faut finir le Donut avant de se brosser les dents !


----------



## guiguilap (17 Juin 2008)

Un donut ne nage pas...


----------



## CRISPEACE (17 Juin 2008)




----------



## guiguilap (17 Juin 2008)

Vengeance du chat coquin !


----------



## CRISPEACE (17 Juin 2008)

Homer vient d'appeler : il cherche son beignet... :rateau: 

Je sais : c'est nase... :rose:


----------



## guiguilap (17 Juin 2008)

Mais non, c'est subtil... 

Ton chat bouffe le donut d'Homer, non mais !


----------



## CRISPEACE (17 Juin 2008)




----------



## guiguilap (17 Juin 2008)

On t'y prend, il faut pas utiliser du Microsoft !


----------



## CRISPEACE (17 Juin 2008)

Crosoft ! Plus prendre le train de face :
Voir la pièce jointe 17518

Par contre on t'avais dis d'arrêter les beignet et le PC...


----------



## ScubaARM (18 Juin 2008)

futures pantoufles


----------



## youyou54 (18 Juin 2008)

*Requin Marteau* 

© pandaluna


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (18 Juin 2008)




----------



## Anonyme (18 Juin 2008)

bon, après le set chat aime donuts et donuts cherchent chat... 

*******
plutôt d'attaquer au café belge dès le matin... 
j'espère que tu as fait ta BA en achetant un i-Duck Love  
dont la vente supporte la recherche pour le sida... 

le comble pour ce canard, c'est qu'il est allergique à l'eau...  


.


----------



## Sindanárië (18 Juin 2008)

gégène


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juin 2008)

&#3619;&#3641;&#3657;&#3626;&#3638;&#3585;&#3623;&#3656;&#3634;&#3592;&#3632;&#3629;&#3656;&#3634;&#3609;&#3623;&#3656;&#3634;&#3585;&#3634;&#3621;&#3634;&#3648;&#3604;&#3619;&#3637;&#3618;&#3621;


----------



## Xman (18 Juin 2008)

LHO a dit:


> le comble pour ce canard, c'est qu'il est allergique à l'eau...
> 
> 
> .



J'ten foutrais des canards allergiques à l'eau


aimants répulsifs


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juin 2008)

Les acids, c'est bien, mais les champi c'est meuuuuuh


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (18 Juin 2008)

Simpson fumeur de cannabis


----------



## Xman (18 Juin 2008)

tu vas me foutre en PÉTARD ....toi !!!


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juin 2008)

canard afghan 00 opiacé


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juin 2008)

Bon j'avoue, c'est un peu étrange, mais je peux pas lutter contre les associations d'idées .


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juin 2008)

moi, aussi, du reste...


.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (18 Juin 2008)

étau


----------



## Ludo67 (18 Juin 2008)




----------



## ScubaARM (18 Juin 2008)

le grand père d'indiana jones


----------



## guiguilap (18 Juin 2008)




----------



## ScubaARM (18 Juin 2008)

il s'est goinfré d'un beignet à la confiture de fraise


----------



## guiguilap (18 Juin 2008)

Il en a plein autour de la bouche, le coquin !


----------



## CRISPEACE (18 Juin 2008)

"Tttou"


----------



## guiguilap (18 Juin 2008)

Hop, dans l'eau  !


----------



## divoli (18 Juin 2008)




----------



## Anonyme (18 Juin 2008)

le Roi pêcheur...


----------



## kisbizz (18 Juin 2008)

je vois pas bien


----------



## Craquounette (18 Juin 2008)

Forza Italia


----------



## CRISPEACE (18 Juin 2008)




----------



## jeromemac (18 Juin 2008)

qui va gagner le chat ou la souris


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juin 2008)

du coup, j'ai oublié de descendre la poubelle d'Anna Livia Plurabelle...


----------



## CRISPEACE (18 Juin 2008)




----------



## guiguilap (18 Juin 2008)

Dedans le matou ... :rateau:


----------



## jeromemac (18 Juin 2008)

des p'tits trous,des p'tits trous, partou des p'tits trouuuuuus
des trous d'premiere classseeuuuu ....


----------



## guiguilap (18 Juin 2008)

Prend ton sac poubelle glamour, ce sera moins la honte que de voir Windaube...


----------



## jeromemac (18 Juin 2008)

la varisselle, la rosolle? 
je sais pas, mais ça donne pas envie


----------



## CRISPEACE (18 Juin 2008)

jeromemac a dit:


> _la rosolle? _



tu voulais dire "roséole" ?


----------



## ScubaARM (18 Juin 2008)

finalement je vais m'en faire des moufles


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juin 2008)

avant de les mettre, tu as un cil à l'oeil...


----------



## CRISPEACE (18 Juin 2008)

Ton surnom c'est pas "sac à main" ?


----------



## ScubaARM (18 Juin 2008)

Ton surnom c'est pas peau de zoute  (pardon)


----------



## kisbizz (18 Juin 2008)

requin qui a encore echappé a la casserole


----------



## ScubaARM (18 Juin 2008)

Rouquine à couettes qui a encore échappé au requin (mais pas au poisson rouge semble t'il )


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juin 2008)

alors, quand est-ce que tu passes à la casserole ? 
(dit le poisson rouge)


*******
edit: toasted par un requin-timbré


----------



## kisbizz (18 Juin 2008)

un truc que je n'arrive pas a definir  .....




quel poisson ? 

nan , meme pas vrai


----------



## aCLR (19 Juin 2008)

Vous savez si le bus de la ligne 231 est déjà passé ?


----------



## kisbizz (19 Juin 2008)

il ne pose pas une drole de question ce monsieur bizarre ?


----------



## jeromemac (19 Juin 2008)

elle a de belle gambette, "siffle" "siffle" ... c'est vrai


----------



## Xman (19 Juin 2008)

Aussi conne qu'un poisson rouge ! :rose:


----------



## CRISPEACE (19 Juin 2008)




----------



## Xman (19 Juin 2008)

Oh la vache !


Pffff J'vais virer le canard moi !


----------



## jeromemac (19 Juin 2008)

oh my god un canard à corne, j'vais appeler mon medecin moi


----------



## CRISPEACE (19 Juin 2008)

jeromemac a dit:


> oh my god un canard à corne, j'vais appeler mon medecin moi



C'est un chat-rlatan tu le sais bien ! Tout comme ce qui est dans ta corbeille d'ailleurs !


----------



## Xman (19 Juin 2008)




----------



## jeromemac (19 Juin 2008)

ça deprime ton chat du coup


----------



## youyou54 (19 Juin 2008)




----------



## tirhum (19 Juin 2008)

Pas rose.


----------



## aCLR (19 Juin 2008)

Un mode de transport alternatif&#8230;


----------



## Pharmacos (19 Juin 2008)

aCLR a dit:


> Un mode de transport alternatif


 
Tu t'es pas rasé


----------



## jeromemac (19 Juin 2008)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Tu t'es pas rasé



ce que l'equipe de france n'aura jamais sur son maillot :rateau::rateau:


----------



## Pharmacos (19 Juin 2008)

Là ou est l'équipe de france.....


----------



## CRISPEACE (19 Juin 2008)

Ce qui lui a permis de finir ces études sans clacher :


----------



## jeromemac (19 Juin 2008)

avachi sur son tapis ...
qué vie


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (19 Juin 2008)

J'arrête la pilule.


----------



## jeromemac (19 Juin 2008)

iDuck a dit:


> J'arrête la pilule.



icroi que tu as rien compris au jeu 
ipense que fo relire le début


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juin 2008)




----------



## Anonyme (19 Juin 2008)

moi et ma chienne Isis Nin 
avant d'avoir été celle de John Leslie 
dans notre appart actuel 
qui a été pendant un certain temps _the waste basket_ de mon voisin Arman 
qui désormais squatte près de Beaubourg...


----------



## kasarus (19 Juin 2008)

Non, Thésée, puisqu'on te dit que tu ne peux passer...

Mais, il y a largement la place...

On y va...


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juin 2008)

ah! t'es là toi, je te croyais sur The Fairy Queen VI...
tiens un truc pour passer le temps... 

[youtube]-BFhMQUrurU&hl=en[/youtube]


----------



## Sindanárië (19 Juin 2008)

Le neutron avec le proton... ensuite les électrons... mmh, le... protoooon.... avec le neeeeuuuutron...vala...pouf electrons


----------



## kasarus (19 Juin 2008)

LHO a dit:


> ah! t'es là toi, je te croyais sur The Fairy Queen VI...
> tiens un truc pour passer le temps...



*WASA KWA*

8:17 ça passe bien le temps.

Mais j'ai rien compris....
Violence gratuite?
Message de propagande?
Grosse déconnade?
...
Chui un peu jeune là... (ou vraiment con...) ou les deux pour faire plaisir à tout le monde.


----------



## Sindanárië (19 Juin 2008)

Pan...


----------



## kasarus (19 Juin 2008)

...ik.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juin 2008)

kasarus a dit:


> *WASA KWA*
> 
> 8:17 ça passe bien le temps.
> 
> ...



tu parles suédois maintenant... 

et je ne comprends pas ce que tu dis ?
tu parles du clip ?
c'est une parodie de Rocky
pour la violence gratuite et raffinée il y a Funny Games...


*******
pour Sindinarië: demi-Pan


----------



## kasarus (19 Juin 2008)

Tu m'as bien appris, polyglotte, tout comme l'hydre d'ailleurs 
(elle est bien bonne celle-là.... )

Oui, je parlais bien du clip 


Sinon, pour ton avatar:
"Commandant, fente de diffraction à 3 miliparsecs.

Nous approchons de la zone d'interférence."


----------



## guiguilap (19 Juin 2008)




----------



## youyou54 (19 Juin 2008)




----------



## Deleted member 18124 (19 Juin 2008)




----------



## Pharmacos (19 Juin 2008)

Moi j'aime bien ton nouvel avatar !

Rien à voir avec le jeu mais j'avais envie de le dire


----------



## kasarus (19 Juin 2008)

Bah si justement, à voir : dire ce à quoi nous fait penser l'avatar du dessus.
d('ailleurs, je le pense aussi pour iDuck (là vraiment plus grand chose à voir  )
@guiguilap: ALIEN LE RETOUR!!!!


----------



## guiguilap (19 Juin 2008)

Trop mimi tes enfants :love:...


----------



## CRISPEACE (19 Juin 2008)

guiguilap a dit:


> Trop mimi tes enfants :love:...



Toasted by... Bon je retrouve pas mais l'image a déjà été postée... 

Édit : Pour Guiguilap


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juin 2008)

CRISPEACE a dit:


> Toasted by... Bon je retrouve pas mais l'image a déjà été postée...



oui, chaton par aCLR...


----------



## guiguilap (19 Juin 2008)

et pensé par Madame Irma a dit:
			
		

> Je sens bien qu'il vont finir ensemble, nos deux chatons...


----------



## Sindanárië (19 Juin 2008)

Laaaadies n' gentlemens, the Britney Spears Brain 

(aplause)


----------



## guiguilap (19 Juin 2008)




----------



## Sindanárië (19 Juin 2008)

heu, c'est quoi ça ? 

un rapport avec moi ? :mouais:

_(pitain, je serais comme ça, j'me tappe direct l'Amok, Kyu, Alè... non pas Alèm)_


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (19 Juin 2008)




----------



## guiguilap (19 Juin 2008)

Sindanárië a dit:


> heu, c'est quoi ça ?
> 
> un rapport avec moi ? :mouais:
> 
> _(pitain, je serais comme ça, j'me tappe direct l'Amok, Kyu, Alè... non pas Alèm)_



Pour moi Manga = Hentaï ...


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juin 2008)

bien, comme tout le monde avait un peu de mal avec mon ancien avatar... 
je tenais à préciser que c'était une oeuvre de Paul Pfeiffer qui fonctionne comme un générateur de particules pour produire des images...





Paul Pfeiffer
"Live Evil". 2004. installation vidéo.

2 vidéo digitales en boucle
armatures en fer
2 projecteurs
synchronisateur d'image


*******
le nouvel avatar est une oeuvre d'Erwin Wurm...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (19 Juin 2008)

Si le seau tombe, je me prends l'eau sur la gueule.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juin 2008)

signature d'un canard Nerdique...


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juin 2008)

Un français qui imite les mamas africaines avec leurs courses sur la tête...


----------



## Xman (19 Juin 2008)

p'tain j'aime pas les épinards


----------



## asticotboy (19 Juin 2008)

La fièvre aphteuse...


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juin 2008)

le boy qui astique les pierres semi-précieuse dans une arrière boutique d'Antwerpen...


*******
333 messages: le chiffre de la Bête divisé par deux.


----------



## Xman (19 Juin 2008)

Un Corse !!!   


------------------

Et un corps en équilibre sous une poubelle


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juin 2008)

canard situationniste de format hybride, au tempérement vache et revêche, qui ne sait plus où il est, ni qui il est, ni où il va...


----------



## CRISPEACE (19 Juin 2008)

Jeune paysan allant vider son pot d'excréments au lever du jour...


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juin 2008)

"je jouerai plus avec les sauts."


----------



## Aurélie85 (20 Juin 2008)

Maria Laborit


----------



## ScubaARM (20 Juin 2008)

teckel à poil raz


----------



## youyou54 (20 Juin 2008)

*EDIT*: Toasted by un poisson piqueur


----------



## ScubaARM (20 Juin 2008)

man cochon powa


----------



## Aurélie85 (20 Juin 2008)

un _marteau_ enfoncé dans le _groin_ au prochain qui traite ce lapin de teckel ou autre cleps


----------



## ScubaARM (20 Juin 2008)

après le lapin nain, le lapin chien :love:


----------



## Sindanárië (20 Juin 2008)

Taaaaadda

Taaaaaadda

Taaada
Taada
taada
taada, taada, tada, tatatatatatatatatatatatat.... iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiikkkkkkkkkkk ...scrunch... mmaim


_OUais bon je sais c'est mal joué... doublage pas terrible... :rose:  _


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juin 2008)

Sindanárië a dit:


> Taaaaadda
> Taaaaaadda
> 
> Taaada
> ...


*

ar'tel'anga san'lakilea no'Balrog Inc*...

[intermittent à mi-temps travaillant pour MediaDub Inc.]


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juin 2008)

La blague du saut d'eau sur la porte entrouverte #36585.03


----------



## Pharmacos (20 Juin 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> La blague du saut d'eau sur la porte entrouverte #36585.03


 
Déjà les vacances ?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juin 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> La blague du saut d'eau sur la porte entrouverte #36585.03



sodomite dans les Dolomites...


*******
edit: toasted par un Agit-Prop du Lexomil Européen...


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juin 2008)

L'Europe des drogués !








( sinon, non, malheureusement, pas de vacacnes pour l'instant - j'aimerais bien...)


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (20 Juin 2008)

Surfeur dopé


----------



## CouleurSud (20 Juin 2008)

Athlète de plage

(à ce propos, il me paraît pédagogiquement utile de rappeler que ce n'est pas l'athlète de plage qui prend la plage, mais la plage qui prend l'athlète de plage)


----------



## youyou54 (20 Juin 2008)

Inspecteur Gadget


*EDIT*: Faites attention ça rend accroc, je l'écoutes en boucle


----------



## macmarco (20 Juin 2008)

Shiva pur porc.


----------



## Pharmacos (20 Juin 2008)

Blé noir radioactif


----------



## tirhum (20 Juin 2008)

@macmarco : verrai bien ton sigle, là-dessus...


----------



## Pharmacos (20 Juin 2008)

tirhum a dit:


> @macmarco : verrai bien ton sigle, là-dessus...


 

ouais c'est ça et après il va nous découper en rondelles


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juin 2008)

avion lent de la Shogun-Ghibli dans le ciel de Laputa...


*******
edit: toasted par les immunodépresseurs-unis


----------



## Pharmacos (20 Juin 2008)

fais gaffe..... le seau va tomber....


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (20 Juin 2008)

Journal des européens mégalos


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juin 2008)

signature d'un vétéran de la croupière...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (20 Juin 2008)

Manchot porteur de seaux


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juin 2008)

Vous avez demander iDuck, ne quittez pas.


----------



## Pharmacos (20 Juin 2008)

odré a dit:


> Vous avez demander iDuck, ne quittez pas.


 
Ici autruche standard bonjour


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juin 2008)

[YOUTUBE]SoND1gM4Zss[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## CRISPEACE (20 Juin 2008)




----------



## CouleurSud (20 Juin 2008)

Miaou, miaou miaou, miaou

Bon, je traduis, sinon, on va se perdre : 
"Bonjour, toi" :love:
"Bonjour aussi" :sleep:
"Tu veux être mon ami ?" :love:
"Comment, moi, l'ami d'un chat, mais ça va pas, non" 
"Mais tu es un chat toi aussi" 
"Ah oui, c'est vrai, j'avais oublié. C'est dingue comme je suis distrait aujourd'hui"


----------



## Xman (20 Juin 2008)




----------



## Anonyme (20 Juin 2008)

on ne peut pas comparer un Maine Coon tendance Lynx (pour CouleurSud) avec une Charolaise bigle 
qui aurait rencontré un Canard de Barbarie sur une route déserte du Texas ou une route départementale du Cher... 

ni confondre une oie avec une autruche... 

.


----------



## kasarus (20 Juin 2008)

oie avec une autruche.... pourtant il y en a qui ont essayé sur ce forum... 


Au fait, ça fait un bail que je ne suis pas venu ici....  
je vous ai manqué?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juin 2008)

non...


----------



## kasarus (20 Juin 2008)

Non.
trop court

O PI MARDRE LHO !!!!

Tu auras pourri mon effet dramatique...


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juin 2008)

le gouvernement royale met en garde la gente hérissonne que désormais, le port de la ceinture est obligatoire pour circuler dans le bar...


----------



## kasarus (20 Juin 2008)

De quel manant cela émane-t-il?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juin 2008)

on a constaté une invasion de hérisson dans tous les recoins du bar. 
l'administration centrale a décidé la fermeture exceptionnelle du bar pour cause de déhérissonnage.

veuillez emprunter les bus mis à votre disposition...


----------



## kasarus (20 Juin 2008)

Tu t'en plains personnellement?

ou est-ce ton rôle de héraut?

....


----------



## guiguilap (20 Juin 2008)




----------



## Anonyme (20 Juin 2008)

kasarus a dit:


> Tu t'en plains personnellement?
> 
> ou est-ce ton rôle de héraut?
> 
> ....



je ne suis pas le messager des plaintes... 
je suis simplement le héros d'une tout autre histoire...

mais, depuis, un nouveau phénomène est apparu...


*******
pour guiguilap...



.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juin 2008)

"Bon dieu, j'ai pas ouvert la f'nêtre, c'est pas fini d'être sec pfffff"


----------



## divoli (20 Juin 2008)




----------



## kasarus (20 Juin 2008)

Enfin !!!!!


Ma queste est achevée.

Je suis maintenant un chevalier du Graal.
Rien ne m'arrêtera.


----------



## bcommeberenice (20 Juin 2008)

Buveur de sang


edit : réplique piquée!


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juin 2008)

Argh ! The Fisher King mange les autruches... 

remarque pendant les années folles (celle de la vache), on m'avait proposé du steack d'autruche... 
aussi sec qu'une dinde trop cuite...


*******
je l'ai déjà mentionné, ici même: les dépassements ne sont pas autorisés aux hérissons et à ceux ou celles qui ont des avatars à l'oeil...


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juin 2008)

[YOUTUBE]bsCpTJB-yS0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juin 2008)

c'est comme l'autruche et le sable...
inséparable...

un Maine Coon dirait que l'autruche est le sable...


----------



## kasarus (20 Juin 2008)

bcommeberenice a dit:


> Buveur de sang
> 
> 
> edit : réplique piquée!



Sûrement, sûrement, mais bon, depuis que je suis petit (vers 4-5 ans à peu près, je lis des romans de chevalerie..., maintenant je les relis en ancien français), je rêve de ça donc tu me laisseras l'usufruit de cette réplique s'il te plaît...


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juin 2008)

kasarus a dit:


> Sûrement, sûrement, mais bon, depuis que je suis petit (vers 4-5 ans à peu près, je lis des romans de chevalerie..., maintenant je les relis en ancien français), je rêve de ça donc tu me laisseras l'usufruit de cette réplique s'il te plaît...



use le fruit.


.


----------



## kisbizz (20 Juin 2008)

c'est un seau ce truc jaune ?


----------



## kasarus (20 Juin 2008)

LHO a dit:


> use le fruit.
> 
> 
> .



blague en deux taons...


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juin 2008)




----------



## aCLR (21 Juin 2008)

L'autruche *&#8211; Je ne sors pas souvent la tête du trou.*
Le hérisson *&#8211; Heureusement&#8230;*
L'autruche *&#8211; Mais je peux vous dire que lorsqu'elle émerge du sable !*
Le hérisson *&#8211; Doucement voyons, doucement&#8230;*
L'autruche *&#8211; C'est deux pour le prix d'une !!*
Le hérisson *&#8211; J'avais remarqué&#8230;*


----------



## bcommeberenice (21 Juin 2008)

mèche rebelle!


edit : suis très lente ce soir!


----------



## kasarus (21 Juin 2008)

Tu t'es fait surprendre par son aCLRation 

Faut avoir l'oeil quand même et pas que le quart


----------



## bcommeberenice (21 Juin 2008)

Faudrait songer à retomber sur tes pattes!


----------



## kasarus (21 Juin 2008)

Ne m'en parle pas...

Juste quand j'ai voulu poser non en boule...


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juin 2008)

[YOUTUBE]E2M1eiJ16NA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## aCLR (21 Juin 2008)

J'ai mis la tête dans un terrier de hérissons&#8230;


----------



## guizmo47 (21 Juin 2008)

Et moi dans une ruche !!!


----------



## Aurélie85 (21 Juin 2008)

Je mangerais bien une cuisse de poulet


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juin 2008)

ils ont une drôle de tronche les poulets du Schlaraffenland... 

devinette: 
c'est un Basset de classe Hound, un Cocker Spaniel, un Teckel à poil dur dressé sur pattes ?
en tous les cas, pas un Schnauzer Géant ni un Berger Allemand, encore moins un Bouvier Bernois...


----------



## youyou54 (21 Juin 2008)

Quel sot !

-------------



aCLR a dit:


> L'autruche * Je ne sors pas souvent la tête du trou.*
> Le hérisson * Heureusement*
> L'autruche * Mais je peux vous dire que lorsqu'elle émerge du sable !*
> Le hérisson * Doucement voyons, doucement*
> ...


Heu ... pas compris :mouais: :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juin 2008)

youyou54 a dit:


> Heu ... pas compris :mouais: :rose:



sujet atteint d'une maladie neurodégénérative du tissu cérébral qui entraîne la perte progressive et irréversible des fonctions mentales.


.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juin 2008)

C'est de l'art


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juin 2008)

etienne000 a dit:


> C'est de l'art



eh bien, tu en auras mis du temps...  

faut dire que dans les jungles tropicalisée de nos contrées ondoyantes, il est des feuilles en 000 qu'il n'ait pas bon de consommer.
on est toujours en retard d'une saison...

d'ailleurs,
aujourd'hui, 
c'est l'été... 
et la fête du bruit, 
il va pleuvoir... 
comme chaque année...


.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juin 2008)




----------



## ScubaARM (21 Juin 2008)

envie de salade ? oui mais sans la bestiole rouge et noir alors


----------



## CRISPEACE (21 Juin 2008)

LHO a dit:


> d'ailleurs,
> aujourd'hui,
> c'est l'été...
> et la fête du bruit,
> ...


 
Et non ! En Béarnie : il fait beau ! 
Remarquez, c'est la 1ère année... :rateau:

_Edit : Il est marteau ce requin ! _


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juin 2008)

il paraît que les criquets en brochette avec ail et gingembre ou simplement grillé ou poêllé, c'est over top bon et nourrissant et diététique et new-age... (lu quelque part...)
par contre le steak de requin-marteau, cela te brise l'estomac et te casse le ventre...


*******
tiens, m'en vais me prendre 400 grs d'Angus avec un vin de Mendoza...

@+


*******
edit: grillé par un chat du Béarn.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juin 2008)

D'art d'art


----------



## ScubaARM (21 Juin 2008)

ARG, grillé par le pissenli 

LHO, fait gaffe tu as un truc jaune qui te pousse sur la tête.

Et puis PITIE ARRETEZ DE BOUFFER DU REQUIN :
http://www.eco-citoyen.org/Forum/petition-pour-sauver-les-requins-vt238.html


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juin 2008)

A midi je mange du requin marteau 

Mangez pas des requin mais des kangourous !!!! C'est bon :up!


----------



## CRISPEACE (21 Juin 2008)

Collectionneur de trèfles à 3 feuilles...  Il ne savait pas que c'est ceux à 4 feuilles qui portent bonheur... :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juin 2008)

Gros minou


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juin 2008)




----------



## Pierrou (21 Juin 2008)

Un bon steack d'autruche... :rateau:


----------



## p4bl0 (21 Juin 2008)

Pierrou a dit:


> Un bon steack d'autruche... :rateau:


J'ai de l'asthme.


----------



## jeromemac (21 Juin 2008)

p4bl0 a dit:


> J'ai de l'asthme.




de trop petit pied pour moi


----------



## Pierrou (21 Juin 2008)

Genre de truc relou à sortir de la poubelle...


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juin 2008)

Mikado


----------



## jeromemac (21 Juin 2008)

Pierrou a dit:


> Genre de truc relou à sortir de la poubelle...



je suis ton pere,
je suis ta mere
je suis ton frere

cocher le choix util


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juin 2008)

ScubaARM a dit:


> Et puis PITIE ARRETEZ DE BOUFFER DU REQUIN :
> Pétition pour sauver les requins


 
je ne mange pas les animaux domestiques... 


*******
pour jeromemac: t'as encore oublié de descendre la poubelle. 
si cela continu ta maison va ressembler aux rues de Naples...


----------



## Xman (21 Juin 2008)




----------



## Anonyme (21 Juin 2008)




----------



## Anonyme (21 Juin 2008)

Le regard qui tue 
ps : j'ai adoré le costume coccinelle


----------



## guiguilap (21 Juin 2008)




----------



## Anonyme (21 Juin 2008)

J'ai un creux.


----------



## guiguilap (21 Juin 2008)

La maquillage, c'est chic  !


----------



## Xman (21 Juin 2008)




----------



## Deleted member 18124 (22 Juin 2008)




----------



## Xman (22 Juin 2008)

Papa ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (22 Juin 2008)

Meuuuuuh non. Coin !


----------



## benkenobi (22 Juin 2008)

iSuck


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (22 Juin 2008)

Obiwan Kénobi va se faire hara-kiri.


----------



## guiguilap (22 Juin 2008)

iTruc


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (22 Juin 2008)

Poil de carotte constipé


----------



## guiguilap (22 Juin 2008)




----------



## Deleted member 18124 (22 Juin 2008)




----------



## PoorMonsteR (22 Juin 2008)




----------



## Deleted member 18124 (22 Juin 2008)

[YOUTUBE]qH8yUZKIQ88[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## PoorMonsteR (22 Juin 2008)

Je n'ai pas le nez crochu


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juin 2008)

Un ange dans le ciel :love:


----------



## guiguilap (22 Juin 2008)

C'est moi, non mais !


----------



## CouleurSud (22 Juin 2008)

guiguilap a dit:


> C'est moi, non mais !



Tu en es bien sûr ? Car moi, je ne te reconnais pas par rapport à hier


----------



## PoorMonsteR (22 Juin 2008)




----------



## asticotboy (22 Juin 2008)

Ange ou demon ?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juin 2008)

une bouteille ou un preservatif ?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juin 2008)

une excroissance involontaire ou maligne ?


.


----------



## guiguilap (22 Juin 2008)

La blague du seau sur la porte  !


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juin 2008)

Grrrr


----------



## guiguilap (22 Juin 2008)

Koxie


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juin 2008)

poils de carottes


----------



## guiguilap (22 Juin 2008)

Trefle impoli


----------



## ScubaARM (22 Juin 2008)

un chti rouquemoute


----------



## guiguilap (22 Juin 2008)

Les gens regardent que la couleur des cheveux ? Regardez plus loin que le bout de votre nez les gars !


----------



## ScubaARM (22 Juin 2008)

Bah moi j'ai nez plat alors, pas facile pour le coup du bout :rateau:

Premier de la classe


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juin 2008)

tes oreilles sont grandes !
-oui mon enfant c'est pour mieux t'entendre


----------



## guiguilap (22 Juin 2008)

Ta coccinelle est obèse.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juin 2008)

Ton menton aussi....


----------



## guiguilap (22 Juin 2008)

Pff, tu oses t'attaquer à un manga...


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juin 2008)

Élémentaire mon cher


----------



## guiguilap (22 Juin 2008)

(...) Docteur Watson .


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juin 2008)

Je m'appelle kotoushi poubimi


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juin 2008)

are you lost ?


----------



## CouleurSud (22 Juin 2008)

C'est sûr, à force d'avoir un seau sur la tête qui défie les forces, on finit par perdre _Highway_


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juin 2008)

Silencio !


----------



## guiguilap (22 Juin 2008)

Suicide.


----------



## PoorMonsteR (22 Juin 2008)

edit/ oups, un métro de retard, désolé.


----------



## CouleurSud (22 Juin 2008)

Tu n'as pas vu mes oreilles 

Ce sont celles de Diane


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juin 2008)

dans ma cervelle se promène...


----------



## PoorMonsteR (22 Juin 2008)

le seau sur la tête : problème de vase communicant ?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juin 2008)

la  chute d'un ange n'éclairera pas le monde...


----------



## PoorMonsteR (22 Juin 2008)

LHO a dit:


> la  chute d'un ange n'éclairera pas le monde...


Mais Wim Wenders a éclairé le cinéma.


----------



## CouleurSud (22 Juin 2008)

PoorMonsteR a dit:


> edit/ oups, un métro de retard, désolé.



Mais pas du tout, on était dans David Lynch

Et avec tes ailes du désir, tu iras vite nous retrouver Wim 

(toasted par Charles )


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juin 2008)

Mais où ai-je mis sceau?
Peut-être chez Rita ou alors chez Betty?



(Désolé, c'était pour LHO suite à ce post, sinon la blague n'est pas drôle...(et même là, c'est un peu ...))

Ps: En plus CouleurSud, a dévoilé le mystère de la route...)


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juin 2008)

tu as dû perdre la boîte bleue...


*******
antoine59, 
dans ta signature, il manque un espace entre Desk 2 et Desk 3... 


.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juin 2008)




----------



## Anonyme (22 Juin 2008)

c'est bien ici que fut tourné Vertigo. H. demanda à ce que l'intruse ne gêna point la perspective, chose qu'il devint malaisé d'expliquer au phénomène bipédique expert en dérobade et enfouissement divers qu'il avait en face de lui...


----------



## jeromemac (22 Juin 2008)

j'espere que c pas un pot de chambre


----------



## Xman (23 Juin 2008)

Pot de chambre


----------



## Sindanárië (23 Juin 2008)

culbuto en pyjama


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juin 2008)

1f¯*[Ã5eÄ2fÃKZPhGh§Fi·Iu·Wu¨Vy¯MR Pn*pwfz«U\NuÆe}Êzn¶Y»Yä é çæî ÉgÈqÐz¤Òzá.3º±-2®#7I°9E=cMPUkrr°Yf¯mpa^ÊË ÉÛ× Ø× ØÈ×#È%Ì"È%'Ù((Ø<<Í.5ä é&ç*)ä<<ë 4ã!×>CÊ:wwÎkoæHIè[[íLPë]dêb\ñb^æwwêlmÑ[b³@=ußx}¦~â~


----------



## Alex666 (23 Juin 2008)

Collection Automne/hiver 2009


----------



## Pooley (23 Juin 2008)

encore?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juin 2008)

69, année érotique...


*******
edit: toasted par L'homme pressé...


----------



## p4bl0 (23 Juin 2008)

LHO a dit:


> 69, année érotique...
> 
> 
> *******
> edit: toasted par L'homme pressé...


"pffff j'l'ai pwned ce vieux gag..."


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juin 2008)

"tong , c'est la marche des tongs" 
Un string pour pieds


----------



## CRISPEACE (23 Juin 2008)

J'ai retrouvé les copines... Vite ! Elle t'attendent !


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juin 2008)

Fait gaffe il va salir ton clavier le gros chat boiteux


----------



## Ludo67 (23 Juin 2008)




----------



## CRISPEACE (23 Juin 2008)

etienne000 a dit:
			
		

> Fait gaffe il va salir ton clavier le gros chat boiteux


'l est pas boîteux ! 'l juste épuisé...


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juin 2008)

il est mimi :love:


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juin 2008)

.


----------



## mado (23 Juin 2008)

Y'a de l'eau fraîche dans ton seau ?


----------



## Xman (23 Juin 2008)

Pffff !!!! grillé ! et c'est un pléonasme par ma Tah a ri


----------



## ScubaARM (23 Juin 2008)

canard à la diable


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juin 2008)




----------



## PoorMonsteR (24 Juin 2008)




----------



## Anonyme (24 Juin 2008)

(Un peu de pub pour le musée de ma ville )


----------



## Xman (24 Juin 2008)

Un mix des 2


----------



## PoorMonsteR (24 Juin 2008)




----------



## Sindanárië (24 Juin 2008)

valkyrie


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juin 2008)

Euh...



























 C'est horrible : Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh l'aide !


----------



## CRISPEACE (24 Juin 2008)




----------



## guiguilap (24 Juin 2008)

J'en ai marre d'en avoir marre  !


----------



## PoorMonsteR (24 Juin 2008)




----------



## Anonyme (24 Juin 2008)

Ycare, il n'a pas de bol, ça va être la nuit, il est paumé, tout seul, sur son rocher - et avec la courante qui plus est.
L'a pas d'bol !


----------



## PoorMonsteR (24 Juin 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> Ycare, il n'a pas de bol, ça va être la nuit, il est paumé, tout seul, sur son rocher - et avec la courante qui plus est.
> L'a pas d'bol !


En plus, c'est ma fête aujourd'hui.
C'est ch*ant.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juin 2008)

un ange déchu de Lucas Signorelli transformé en sirène du nord...


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juin 2008)

C'est la honte, ces chapeaux de jeunes créateurs, j'ai l'air d'un con, je me cache !


----------



## Pharmacos (24 Juin 2008)

Tu est moche en vert


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juin 2008)

Quand je vois l'inspiration européenne de ton avatar, je me sens vachement irlandais !






Non mais oh !
Malotru !


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juin 2008)

PonkHead se rêve en Hulk du banissement total... mais pour l'avatar de sa candidature, il a dû fortement abusé des gélules de l'épicier d'en face...


*******
toasted by a Mauser of Invention...


----------



## kasarus (24 Juin 2008)

Seau fait longtemps....


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (24 Juin 2008)




----------



## kasarus (24 Juin 2008)

I nfestation
de
I mouse.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juin 2008)

Tu pourrais changer d'avatar ?
On en a marre de commenter celui là !


----------



## kasarus (24 Juin 2008)

Je m'incline sous la menace.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juin 2008)

ne te _hérisses_ pas trop, sous peine de te faire bannir, définitivement, de ce fil... 
par Géant Vert-PonkHulk des "Mauser of Invention"...

je ne serais pas là pour te récupérer...


----------



## kasarus (24 Juin 2008)

Si c'est pour tomber dans un seau.... (j'ai failli dire un sot..., mais il est des moments où la vanne poucrate s'écrase devant la réalité)

Non merci.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juin 2008)

je te l'accorde, mais il vaut mieux tomber dans un seau, que l'être...

[seau-ve qui peut...]


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juin 2008)

Soooooooo-ry angel,
sorry, so !

_C'est moi qui t'es suicidé, LHOur_
_avec un seau planté dans la tête, tu sais..._


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juin 2008)

il faut que j'arrête le maïs transgénique, je ne sais plus ce que je fais...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (24 Juin 2008)

Le chapeau, c'est dans l'autre sens qu'on le met !


----------



## CouleurSud (24 Juin 2008)

Il est vraiment beau cet avatar, classieux en (canard) diable


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juin 2008)

Tu voudrais pas manger l'avatar de kasarus, qu'il en change enfin !


----------



## CouleurSud (24 Juin 2008)

ça dépend à quelle sauce. C'est que je suis un chat de la haute


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juin 2008)

chat_pitre
chat_pot
chat_mot
chat_cale
chat_grain
chat_laid
chat_lange
chat_leurre
chat_manne
chat_loupé


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juin 2008)

Oui, j'avais un gros furoncle,
oui, c'est tout ce que j'ai trouvé pour le cacher !
Et alors ?


----------



## CouleurSud (24 Juin 2008)

Selon les Stoïciens, il ne faut pas dire "le Ponk est vert", mais le Ponk vert d'oie"


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juin 2008)

membre de la National RIFLE et super pote de Ben-Hur...


*******
toasted par le chat_ours


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juin 2008)

football dans un bidon-ville - et c'est une magnifique reprise de la tête...


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juin 2008)

une espèce cannibale et nyctalope en voie de disparition...


----------



## Alex666 (24 Juin 2008)

Ca fait 2 semaines maintenant que j'ai un seau sur la tête... record en vue !


----------



## kasarus (24 Juin 2008)

Tu peux essayer avec moi dans le soutiff?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (24 Juin 2008)




----------



## Alex666 (24 Juin 2008)

kasarus a dit:


> Tu peux essayer avec moi dans le soutiff?



cet avatar n'as pas de soutif, regarde bien vilain petit hétérorisson


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (24 Juin 2008)

nibards démoniaques


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juin 2008)

Sobre , brut


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (24 Juin 2008)

Perdu dans la jungle

J'ai changé d'avatar. J'espère que le nouveau vous inspirera.


----------



## CouleurSud (24 Juin 2008)

kasarus a dit:


> Tu peux essayer avec moi dans le soutiff?



Non, mais Ponk a raison, c'est pas humain ton avatar

Comme je te sens à cours d'idées pour le changer, je te propose :

Un mec avec un seau en déséquilibre

Un truc étrange avec crête qui parle

Un Chat qui parle (lui aussi) (je te le conseille)

Un(e) amie bien dotée par la nature

Un Canard classieux 

Et bien sur, tu peux piquer, (mais en loucedé) le formidable avatar de...

Je te le dis entre nous :

Hedicito


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juin 2008)

20 longueurs ! Et que ça saute !


----------



## kasarus (24 Juin 2008)

COIN



hep, j'en appelle à vous....

Je suis en panne d'idée d'avatar, proposez m'en :love:


oui, mon cher ponkhead, dans ma grande magnanimité, je me suis rendu compte de ton désarroi, et compte bien y remédier 


CouleurSud le (la?) clairvoyant(e)  (sauf pour Hedicito...) Tiens, pour vous rendre compte de l'urgence de me trouver un avatar, je prends celui de sus-cité, et je viens flooder sur ce fil pendant 1 semaine.

En fait, non.

Mais on reste dans le piquant.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juin 2008)

c'est mon *2000* ème posts...
donc changement d'avatar pour la circonstance...
je vous épargnerais celui de 2001...

*******
donc toujours Erwin Wum.

pour l'avatar au seau, vous n'avez vu que le haut, 
puisque le but était de rester cinq minutes les pieds dans un seau avec un autre sur la tête...

comme le souligne Alex666, j'ai tenu 2 semaines...
les activistes viennois, ce n'est plus ce que c'était...

******
Kasarus ! Cactus ! même combat.
bizarre pas de VO... ou incomplète...


----------



## CRISPEACE (24 Juin 2008)

Et oui ! C'est de l'art de faire l'autruche !


----------



## PoorMonsteR (24 Juin 2008)

chat + mac

chamakh


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juin 2008)

An angel at my table...


----------



## kasarus (24 Juin 2008)

An angel in my table???


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juin 2008)

into 

Cactaceae de l'ordre des Caryophyllales de l'ouest...


----------



## PoorMonsteR (24 Juin 2008)




----------



## kasarus (24 Juin 2008)

Désolé  

mais j'ai du mal avec les langues souviens toi  (mais toutes sauf l'espagnol, attention )


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juin 2008)

Pour une fois qu'au réveil ma tête n'est pas dans le c**, j'ai mal au crâne  (pour LHO)

Edit: toasted par lucky-john-cactus


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juin 2008)

*******
edit: dépassement non autorisé dans le bar. double toasted.


----------



## PoorMonsteR (24 Juin 2008)

edit/ oups, pas assez rapide


----------



## kasarus (24 Juin 2008)

ALORS LÀ.

Le nombre de messages grillés par les uns et les autres devient carrément hallucinant.

Chapeau bas...


----------



## PoorMonsteR (24 Juin 2008)

kasarus a dit:


> ALORS LÀ.
> 
> Le nombre de messages grillés par les uns et les autres devient carrément hallucinant.
> 
> Chapeau bas...


ça devient dur de suivre


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juin 2008)

un souci Billy the Kid ?


*******
f***  retoasted... :rateau:

mais, j'aime bien les décalages...


----------



## kasarus (24 Juin 2008)

Sors de ton trou, si t'es un homme.

retoasted...

tu aimes bien les décalages ou le goût de brûlé.


----------



## PoorMonsteR (24 Juin 2008)

LHO a dit:


> un souci Billy the Kid ?
> 
> 
> *******
> ...


arrête d'éditer


----------



## kasarus (24 Juin 2008)

Arête d'édithée.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juin 2008)

Le matricule des anges


*******
eh! l'homme de l'ouest...


----------



## PoorMonsteR (24 Juin 2008)

un cowboy peut en cacher un autre...




Merdum ! encore grillé !

edit/ Quel bordel !


----------



## kasarus (24 Juin 2008)

VOUS ÉTES EN FORME, LES AMINCHES...


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juin 2008)

j'vais me coucher, je comprends plus rien à ce fil


----------



## kasarus (24 Juin 2008)

C'est ma faute, je poste plus vite que mon ombre, et par conséquent, que la vôtre...  (tiens ça mérite un smiley ça...)


----------



## PoorMonsteR (24 Juin 2008)

antoine59 a dit:


> j'vais me coucher, je comprends plus rien à ce fil


Je crois que je vais arrêter aussi.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juin 2008)

t'es un ex membre de la Horde Sauvage...


----------



## kasarus (24 Juin 2008)

C'est ssla oui....

Fuyez, lâches coyotes.


Qui ose?


----------



## kasarus (24 Juin 2008)

LHO a dit:


> t'es un ex membre de la Horde Sauvage...



Admire au passage la subtile ironie de ma qualité d'ex-membre... )


----------



## PoorMonsteR (24 Juin 2008)




----------



## kasarus (24 Juin 2008)

I'm a poor lonesome Monster....


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juin 2008)

Edit: Rahhh j'en ai marre encore grillet par billythekid


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juin 2008)

*******
bon double toasted par Terry et Goscinny


----------



## kasarus (24 Juin 2008)

Allez tous vous faire trouer la peau dans le désert...

@LHO: ce n'est pas une photo tirée d'un film qui se passe à Berlin dans les années 60? 

l'histoire d'un ange qui a fait le choix de devenir humain, qui goûte son sang, qui découvre l'amour? avec plein de trabants partout?

si c'est ça, je l'ai vu quand j'avais 6 ans...

Je ne me souviens plus du titre


----------



## PoorMonsteR (24 Juin 2008)

LHO a dit:


> *******
> bon double toasted par Terry et Goscinny



Wim Wenders est de retour ?

edit/ Les ailes du désir


----------



## kasarus (24 Juin 2008)

Arf....

en allemand c'était un truc comme Der Himmel...


Pause Wiki: Der Himmel über Berlin. (je l'ai vu en allemand sous-titré) à l'époque j'étais moins nul...


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juin 2008)

kasarus a dit:


> Allez tous vous faire trouer la peau dans le désert...
> 
> @LHO: ce n'est pas une photo tirée d'un film qui se passe à Berlin dans les années 60?
> 
> ...



non, c'est un film sur des anges déchus tombé du ciel qui veillent sur les humains, dont l'un décide de devenir humain pour l'amour d'une belle trapéziste. film de Wim Wenders, genre fin 80...

en fait, oui, c'est le titre en allemand... 1987


----------



## kasarus (24 Juin 2008)

C'est le même, à un moment l'ange (enfin l'humain tombe) se blesse le front, et goûte son sang, et le trouve bon...

C'est juste que j'ai mes souvenirs de garçon de 8 ans... je ne l'ai pas vu comme je l'aurais vu maintenant.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juin 2008)

Et re-re-re-re-re-re-toasted par Kasarus


----------



## PoorMonsteR (25 Juin 2008)

Pfff ! je donne le réalisateur et le titre du film et personne ne suit. :hein:


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juin 2008)




----------



## Anonyme (25 Juin 2008)

****
Juste en passant

Wim wenders / Erwin Wurm

Là, on peux pas dire que la "W" est en manque d'amour 

****
Edit: hmm belle peau à mettre près de la cheminée


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juin 2008)

PoorMonsteR a dit:


> Wim Wenders est de retour ?
> 
> edit/ Les ailes du désir





kasarus a dit:


> Arf....
> 
> en allemand c'était un truc comme Der Himmel...
> 
> ...





LHO a dit:


> non, c'est un film sur des anges déchus tombé du ciel qui veillent sur les humains, dont l'un décide de devenir humain pour l'amour d'une belle trapéziste. film de Wim Wenders, genre fin 80...
> 
> en fait, oui, c'est le titre en allemand... 1987





kasarus a dit:


> C'est le même, à un moment l'ange (enfin l'humain tombe) se blesse le front, et goûte son sang, et le trouve bon...
> 
> C'est juste que j'ai mes souvenirs de garçon de 8 ans... je ne l'ai pas vu comme je l'aurais vu maintenant.





PoorMonsteR a dit:


> Pfff ! je donne le réalisateur et le titre du film et personne ne suit. :hein:



nous sommes bien d'accord...


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juin 2008)

antoine59 a dit:


> ****
> Juste en passant
> 
> Wim wenders / Erwin Wurm
> ...


----------



## kasarus (25 Juin 2008)

PoorMonsteR a dit:


> Pfff ! je donne le réalisateur et le titre du film et personne ne suit. :hein:



En fait, je crois que plus personne ne suit.

Il ne manque plus qu'un modo essuie, et c'est reparti.

On passe l'éponge?

Antoine: ne désespère pas, tu y es arrivé, vois-tu...


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juin 2008)

non ça pique ton costume (pour l'éponge)...


----------



## PoorMonsteR (25 Juin 2008)




----------



## Xman (25 Juin 2008)

Mon précieux...


----------



## PoorMonsteR (25 Juin 2008)

Trahison !


----------



## Xman (25 Juin 2008)




----------



## Deleted member 18124 (25 Juin 2008)

Mon père est un canard et ma mère une vache. Ou l'inverse, je ne sais plus.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juin 2008)




----------



## CRISPEACE (25 Juin 2008)

iDuck a dit:


> Mon père est un canard et ma mère une vache. Ou l'inverse, je ne sais plus.


Tu ne sais plus quel est ton avatar...  Canard à tendance schizophrène  :mouais:
Il faut se soigner... 

Pour etienne000 :


----------



## macmarco (25 Juin 2008)

Minou minou minou !!!


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juin 2008)

Prise de courant bizare que _bien entendu_, Apple te facture l'adaptateur au moins 50 euros...


----------



## Pharmacos (25 Juin 2008)

Je me suis décollé la face


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juin 2008)

*L*ucy in the *S*tars with *D*iamonds


----------



## macmarco (25 Juin 2008)

L'étrange masque de Mr Jack.


----------



## guiguilap (25 Juin 2008)

Secte.


----------



## Alex666 (25 Juin 2008)

tete à claques


----------



## Pharmacos (25 Juin 2008)

Salut copine


----------



## ScubaARM (25 Juin 2008)

Présidence française dans quelques jours


----------



## Alex666 (26 Juin 2008)

requin qui à bouffé un toréador


----------



## guiguilap (26 Juin 2008)

Madame arrogante...


----------



## Alex666 (26 Juin 2008)

VRP


----------



## Pharmacos (26 Juin 2008)

VRP :love::love:


----------



## Xman (26 Juin 2008)

Vite ! un médicament pour que j'arrête de voir des étoiles :casse:


----------



## Valgio (26 Juin 2008)

Donal Duck qui a mangé de la vahce folle:bebe:


----------



## Simbouesse (26 Juin 2008)

R2-D2 junior


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (26 Juin 2008)

Victime d'une marée noire au pôle nord


----------



## kasarus (26 Juin 2008)

Victime d'un amalgame fâcheux.


----------



## Simbouesse (26 Juin 2008)

un sheriff au cactouest...:mouais:


----------



## kasarus (26 Juin 2008)

Plaque moi si tu es un pingouin...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (26 Juin 2008)

Flic ET voyou


----------



## kasarus (26 Juin 2008)

Ah ben tiens quand on peut faire plaisir


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juin 2008)

Hé ! Pourquoi tu marches comme ça, t'as des cactus sous les bras ?

...

Ah oui.
S'cuse-moi...


----------



## Pharmacos (26 Juin 2008)

T'a loupé le cadre en faisant ta photo


----------



## Alex666 (26 Juin 2008)

Au journal ce soir, 50% d'européens regrettent leur achat pharmaceutique...


----------



## Simbouesse (26 Juin 2008)

Au journal ce soir, 50% des européens regrettent que leur conjointe n'ai pas d'implants mamaires...


----------



## guiguilap (26 Juin 2008)

Un rugbyman  !


----------



## Pharmacos (26 Juin 2008)

Une crotte de chien 



ps : Alex666 tu peux m'envoyer en MP la photo entière stp merci


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juin 2008)

Pardon a tous d'avoir mis des points gris :rose:
Pourtant j'avais coché "degage un bon feeling" :rose::rose:


----------



## CRISPEACE (26 Juin 2008)

Je crois que tu tir à blanc...  Rien de grave, au bar, c'est normal : ta force disco est divisé par 2... 







 Oup's ! Elle a mangé la coccinelle... :rateau:


----------



## guiguilap (26 Juin 2008)

Chat fatigué !


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juin 2008)

CRISPEACE a dit:


> Je crois que tu tir à blanc...  Rien de grave, au bar, c'est normal : ta force disco est divisé par 2...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Merci de ne pas m'en vouloir


----------



## macmarco (26 Juin 2008)

Pastilles vertes !


----------



## Simbouesse (26 Juin 2008)

on ne peut pas en vouloir à la bête à Bon Dieu!


----------



## guiguilap (26 Juin 2008)

Tri-truc !


----------



## macmarco (26 Juin 2008)

Suchard®


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juin 2008)

Trident !


----------



## macmarco (26 Juin 2008)

La Coccinelle en Amazonie.


----------



## Simbouesse (26 Juin 2008)

Sort de ce corps Tom Cruise!!!


----------



## guiguilap (26 Juin 2008)

Spiderman !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (26 Juin 2008)

nano Spiderman


----------



## macmarco (26 Juin 2008)

Spiderpingouin !


----------



## guiguilap (26 Juin 2008)

Rameau tri-branches-courbées  !


----------



## Simbouesse (26 Juin 2008)

Hihi, 





> Spiderman !





> nano Spiderman





> Spiderpingouin !



Il vous plaît mon Tux hein??


Guiguilap => le rocher de la mort qui tue!!


----------



## guiguilap (26 Juin 2008)

Non, faut que tu le fasse en forme de pomme !


----------



## Xman (26 Juin 2008)

Eh ! oh ! caramel


----------



## guiguilap (26 Juin 2008)

C'est du CHOCOLAT !


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juin 2008)

Cible pour motocrotte


----------



## kasarus (26 Juin 2008)

Quand la cible devient tireur...


----------



## macmarco (26 Juin 2008)

La vie est un cactus.


----------



## Xman (26 Juin 2008)

Jante alliage de Golf GTI  de kéké


----------



## macmarco (26 Juin 2008)

Kéké raconte la meuh-meuh à coin-coin ? :mouais:


----------



## CRISPEACE (26 Juin 2008)

Après les plan des "ailes" du moulin :




Voici le plan du moulin vu de côté :


----------



## guiguilap (26 Juin 2008)

Fatigué !


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (26 Juin 2008)

C'est un nez, que dis-je, c'est un roc !


----------



## CRISPEACE (26 Juin 2008)




----------



## guiguilap (26 Juin 2008)

Miaou.


----------



## CRISPEACE (26 Juin 2008)

Je trouve que ce petit rocher manque d'imagination...


----------



## benkenobi (26 Juin 2008)

Maouh !!!


----------



## CRISPEACE (26 Juin 2008)




----------



## guiguilap (26 Juin 2008)

Ce petit rocher dit toujours miaou, même quand il n'y a pas de chat (certaines personne a qui je laisse des commentaires peuvent témoigner).


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juin 2008)

*******
double toasted par un suchard à poil


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juin 2008)

-"Cette peinture ,est moche !"
-"C'est de l'art mon cheri"


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juin 2008)




----------



## Alex666 (26 Juin 2008)

etienne000 a dit:


> -"Cette peinture ,est moche !"
> -"C'est de l'art mon cheri"



"oui mais c'est moche quand même, et puis la lumière craint"


----------



## kasarus (26 Juin 2008)

Photos de mammouth donnant une impression d'Espace®, histoire de meubler une pièce vide.

Remarquons tout de même que LHO a l'air d'apprécier les photos de photos de biais 

Grillé par une donzelle aux pare-chocs bien amortis.

D'ailleurs, le cactus et la donzelle?...



....Pas moyen?

Non?

Bah tant pique.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juin 2008)




----------



## kasarus (27 Juin 2008)

Très touchant, LHO.

D'ailleurs, LHO sous le soleil à l'ombre d'un cactus, avec un hérisson entre les jambes...

Tout d'un poëte, moi, ce soir...:sleep:


----------



## Alex666 (27 Juin 2008)

cactus fait de la loi ?


----------



## kasarus (27 Juin 2008)

Cactu(s) dit?

J'entends pas, rapproche toi...

Oui, je suis vert et alors, c'est la moindre des choses pour un cactus...


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juin 2008)

Règlement à OK Cactus


----------



## Alex666 (27 Juin 2008)

cactus à prouver ?  

toasted par mammouth écrase les posts


----------



## koeklin (27 Juin 2008)

forte ...


...euh...

...personnalité.


----------



## Alex666 (27 Juin 2008)

vieille Peugeot


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juin 2008)

il faut que j'en parle à mon psy...


*******
toasted par des vieilles pneumatiques tombantes...


----------



## kasarus (27 Juin 2008)

Tu te trompes...


----------



## Alex666 (27 Juin 2008)

cactarus


----------



## kasarus (27 Juin 2008)

Forte personnalité...
Forte ventilation?
Forte Piano
Forte (il se l'est prise dans les dents)
Forte (va tfair)
et puis tiens d'ailleurs, 

en fait là j'ai une panne... (c'est rare ça ne veut donc dire qu'une chose

Change d'avatar, allez steuplé


----------



## kasarus (27 Juin 2008)

je vérifie juste un truc:

"Lève les coudes"

Bien ce que je pensais, le compteur de messages n'est plus désactivé...


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juin 2008)

Ouiiii, change d'avatar...


----------



## Alex666 (27 Juin 2008)

kasarus a dit:


> Change d'avatar, allez steuplé




naaannn je ne peux pas faire ça depuis 2002 je n'ai pas changééé et puis changer pour quoi qui hein ? pire ?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juin 2008)

kasarus a dit:


> je vérifie juste un truc:
> 
> "Lève les coudes"
> 
> Bien ce que je pensais, le compteur de messages n'est plus désactivé...



effectivement...


----------



## Alex666 (27 Juin 2008)

ça va donc flooder...


----------



## Alex666 (27 Juin 2008)

le flood va réapparaitre ici


----------



## kasarus (27 Juin 2008)

Déjà trop tard...


----------



## kasarus (27 Juin 2008)

CHANGE quand même d'avatar...

même pour pire, mais change...


----------



## Alex666 (27 Juin 2008)

ok mon cactus je fais ça pour toi  :rateau:


----------



## aCLR (27 Juin 2008)

T'es encore en train de t'entraîner à tirer sur des boîtes de conserves






Edit : grillé par une paire de chaussettes de laine bien placée


----------



## kasarus (27 Juin 2008)

Hurk hurk hurk.©

j'aime ça.


----------



## aCLR (27 Juin 2008)

met-là plutôt côté c&#339;ur ton étoile


----------



## kasarus (27 Juin 2008)

bA non, ça enduit l'erreur justement...


----------



## aCLR (27 Juin 2008)

*kasarus devrait aller au bar*


----------



## Alex666 (27 Juin 2008)

et toi chez un dermato ohohoh


----------



## kasarus (27 Juin 2008)

aCLR a dit:


> *kasarus devrait aller au bar*



Pourquoi le bar?

ya tucpaquic qui me l'a dit aussi...


@ alex: c'est bien tu fais des efforts mais pas assez


----------



## aCLR (27 Juin 2008)

Le shérif ne réfléchit plus à cette heure


----------



## Alex666 (27 Juin 2008)

kasarus a dit:


> @ alex: c'est bien tu fais des efforts mais pas assez




bon ok je rechange


----------



## CRISPEACE (27 Juin 2008)

Une amie l'a croisé aux C.A (Chaudière Anonymes) 

_@ tout le monde : J'espère que ce nouvel avatar va vous inspirer... _


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juin 2008)

Heu....C'est robot-Monroe ?


----------



## CRISPEACE (27 Juin 2008)

:love:


----------



## Pharmacos (27 Juin 2008)

Moi je préfère la photo


----------



## CRISPEACE (27 Juin 2008)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Moi je préfère la photo



Celle du chat  ?


----------



## Pharmacos (27 Juin 2008)

CRISPEACE a dit:


> Celle du chat  ?


 
Non celle à côté de l'imac :love::rose:


----------



## CRISPEACE (27 Juin 2008)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Non celle à côté de l'imac :love::rose:



:rose: :rose: :rose:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (27 Juin 2008)

Marylin se cache derrière une plaque de plexiglas


PS : dommage que tu aies changé d'avatar. Je voulais te mettre ça :

[YOUTUBE]ZbRj36lvSWU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Alex666 (27 Juin 2008)

I-Duck ? tss tss tss T-Duck


----------



## guiguilap (27 Juin 2008)

Ecarte pas les jambes !


----------



## kasarus (27 Juin 2008)

A croqué...


----------



## guiguilap (27 Juin 2008)

Dans la vie,  y'a des cactus !


----------



## CRISPEACE (27 Juin 2008)

guiguilap a dit:


> Ecarte pas les jambes !


Attention, je vais le dire à ta mômôn...   
Y'a plus école ? Je croyais que les vacances c'était à partir du 2/07/08... :mouais:


----------



## kasarus (27 Juin 2008)

Non, nous en sommes la preuve vivante...


----------



## CRISPEACE (27 Juin 2008)




----------



## guiguilap (27 Juin 2008)

Pas d'école depuis le 20/06  !

Brevet oblige  !


----------



## CRISPEACE (27 Juin 2008)

guiguilap a dit:


> Pas d'école depuis le 20/06  !
> 
> Brevet oblige  !



Oui c'est ce que tu veux faire croire à ta mère ça, ça prend pas avec nous...


----------



## guiguilap (27 Juin 2008)

Tu veux une copie du mot du collège ?


----------



## CRISPEACE (27 Juin 2008)

Bon ça passe pour cette fois... Mais ne recommence plus !


----------



## guiguilap (27 Juin 2008)

Marlène Dietrich  !


----------



## Dead head (27 Juin 2008)

À vous dégoûter du chocolat !


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juin 2008)

Flash...viou !


----------



## Xman (27 Juin 2008)

Naine ...Huphar


----------



## guiguilap (27 Juin 2008)

*Milka ! *


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juin 2008)

Chocolat périmé


----------



## guiguilap (27 Juin 2008)

Coccinelle écrasée.


----------



## Simbouesse (27 Juin 2008)

mmmmmh!!


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juin 2008)

même pas du Weiss... :rateau:


*******
et toi la chouette-spider, je ne t'ai pas demandé de me doubler...


----------



## guiguilap (27 Juin 2008)

Weiss ? 

Un vieille marque...de chocolats pourris !


----------



## Simbouesse (27 Juin 2008)

J'fais c'que je veux!!! "spider-pingouin, spider-pingouin, il peut doubler tout le monde..."

*****
J'me suis perdu...:sick::sick:


----------



## guiguilap (27 Juin 2008)

Je te rappelle qu'avant j'étais un donuts, donc attention à ne pas usurper Homer :love: !


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juin 2008)

enfin, je préfère celui de Wittamer à Brussels...


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juin 2008)

.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juin 2008)

J'aime ton avatar > mp pour l'avoir ?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juin 2008)

etienne000 a dit:


> J'aime ton avatar > mp pour l'avoir ?



avatar.
sur Douglas Gordon.


.


----------



## CRISPEACE (27 Juin 2008)

Merci pour le tuyau... 

Rien que pour toi : *L*ee *H*arley *O*swald :


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juin 2008)

damned, je suis refait par *Norma Jean Mortenson*...
va falloir que je m'occupe de son cas...


----------



## CRISPEACE (27 Juin 2008)

Y'a des photos de toi plus hard mais j'ose pas :rose:... 

Allez, si j'ose ! ÂMES SENSIBLES : NE CLIQUEZ PAS !   

Le musée des horreurs, c'est par là...


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juin 2008)

............................






.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juin 2008)

vs


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juin 2008)

salut antoine59, c'est Betty, j'ai perdu les clefs de l'appart.
pourrais-tu garder la chienne...

il faut que je te dise, elle a jouée dans deux films de John Leslie.
elle est un peu fantasque...
mais bon...

à plus et merci...


.


----------



## kasarus (27 Juin 2008)

Salut LHO.

Tu peux ne dépanner?

Voilà, il y a Babar et son frère Dumbo qui sont venus me rendre visite.

Alors, j'ai pensé que, puisque c'étiat si grand chez toi, tu m'aiderais à les garder à l'abri en les prenant avec toi.


Fais juste gaffe, ils jouent ensemble des fois, et ils ne font plus trop attention à ce qui les entourent.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juin 2008)

.


----------



## ScubaARM (28 Juin 2008)

perdu dans les galeries du Louvre


----------



## guiguilap (28 Juin 2008)

Requin marteau.


----------



## ScubaARM (28 Juin 2008)

je n'en ferai qu'une bouchée

quoique je ne suis pas très lait, plutôt noir


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juin 2008)

Chat bleu (pour Guillaume, ceux originaire de Lille comprendront)

Toasted par "Si j'avais un marteau, whooowhooooo, je cognerais le jour......."


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juin 2008)

chien blanc, ceux qui n'habitent pas Lille comprendront...


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juin 2008)

Toi aussi, tu as un éléphant dans ton jardin qui souhaite titillait le pinceau 

Lho


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juin 2008)

antoine59 a dit:


> Toi aussi, tu as un éléphant dans ton jardin qui souhaite titillait le pinceau
> 
> Lho



mieux que Beuys...


----------



## guiguilap (28 Juin 2008)

Loft  !


----------



## kasarus (28 Juin 2008)

Peu ragoûtant.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juin 2008)




----------



## Anonyme (28 Juin 2008)




----------



## Anonyme (28 Juin 2008)




----------



## kasarus (28 Juin 2008)

LHO a dit:


>



JE VEUX LA MÊME.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juin 2008)

kasarus a dit:


> JE VEUX LA MÊME.



c'était la panoplie de John Dillinger.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juin 2008)

LHO : un lien pour les coccinelles avec le livre stp ? 
http://www.pro-arte-kasper.ch/images/galerieG.jpg


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juin 2008)

*******
pour le lien d'une photo (provenant d'Internet), simplement faire clic-droit ou ctrl-clic sur la photo > Properties  > Location (et tu as l'adresse).





.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juin 2008)

Merci ma galerie préféré


----------



## ScubaARM (29 Juin 2008)

j'ai un morceau de persil coincé dans les dents


----------



## guiguilap (29 Juin 2008)

Oups, j'ai mangé un requin !


----------



## ScubaARM (29 Juin 2008)

houu toi je vais pas te laisser fondre comme ça


----------



## guiguilap (29 Juin 2008)

Miam !


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juin 2008)

Hum ! C'est bon le chocolat


----------



## guiguilap (29 Juin 2008)

Miam, c'est délicieux, des protéines rouges !


----------



## Xman (29 Juin 2008)

Crotte !! mais c'est toi ?


----------



## koeklin (29 Juin 2008)

il pleut comme vache qui pisse, un temps à pas mettre un canard dehors....


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juin 2008)

M****, je sais plus où j'ai mis ma femme


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (29 Juin 2008)

Prochains thèmes de "Ca se discute"

Vous vivez en couple avec un caniche.

Votre caniche ne supporte pas d'être séparé de vous plus de 5 minutes.

Ma femme préfère notre caniche à moi : ça me rend jaloux.


----------



## benkenobi (29 Juin 2008)

Prochains thèmes de "Ca se discute"

Vous êtes canarophile.

Vous aimez les canards au point d'en mettre partout.

Les canards posent des problèmes dans votre vie de couple.

Vous avez eu des relations sexuelles avec un canard.


----------



## guiguilap (29 Juin 2008)

Lampe à madames  !


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juin 2008)

Mangez moi , mangez moi , mangez moi !


----------



## guiguilap (29 Juin 2008)

Mais oui, ma petite protéine rouge tachée de noir.


----------



## CouleurSud (29 Juin 2008)

Attention à ne pas fondre


----------



## Xman (29 Juin 2008)

Chat m'emmerde ce fil !


----------



## kasarus (29 Juin 2008)

Qui ose?...

Edit: grillé par un non-hispanophile.


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juin 2008)

outland mescalérisé et dénué de scrupules déguisé en sherriff fait moi peur et qui a perdu dans l'histoire ses guns et qui souffre du rhume des foins...


----------



## guiguilap (29 Juin 2008)

Ca nous fait une belle jambe... :rateau:


----------



## kasarus (29 Juin 2008)

Ah, enfin, depuis le temps que j'attendais de commenter ton nouvel (et superbe) avatar...


Angoisse dévorante...


Terreur sans nom.

Erreur sans ton.

et, pour finir, quelle marque de dentifrice utilises-tu?

Punaise, grillé par un petit bout de truc mâché qui commente la signature et pas l'avatar...


----------



## guiguilap (29 Juin 2008)

Hum... Engin botanique se protégeant des gaz toxiques du pet d'un rat.


----------



## kasarus (29 Juin 2008)

Hum...


Sous-produit des pets dudit rat.


----------



## guiguilap (29 Juin 2008)

Faux cow-boy low-cost.


----------



## kasarus (29 Juin 2008)

Faux rocher RUCHARD©


et donc, logiquement low-cost...


----------



## guiguilap (29 Juin 2008)

Guéguerre stupide lancée par un faux cactus malformé se prenant pour un cow-boy avec son étoile et son foulard cachant sa moue qui se forme à cause de cette épine mal enfoncée sur son derrière et cette douleur qui se propage dans toute sa séve.


----------



## kasarus (29 Juin 2008)

guiguilap a dit:


> Guéguerre stupide lancée par un faux cactus malformé se prenant pour un cow-boy avec son étoile et son foulard cachant sa moue qui se forme à cause de cette épine mal enfoncée sur son derrière et cette douleur qui se propage dans toute sa séve.




Mal formé, non mais et c'est ce résidu d'usine qui me dit ça? 


un cactus qui s'est fait piqué, un comble...

dans la sève, la douleur, c'est sûr...

Non, t'as tout faux, la seule douleur que j'ai, c'est le déo sous les aisselles qui pique, voire qui brûle...

Et puis la guéguerre stupide, c'est toi qui l'as lancée, d'ailleurs....



Oui , je suis de mauvaise foi et alors....


----------



## guiguilap (29 Juin 2008)

Cactus excité par la douleur de ses fesses et de son épine incarnée.


----------



## kasarus (29 Juin 2008)

Tu es mon fils.....



et oui, tu es le fruit de mes entrailles...


----------



## guiguilap (29 Juin 2008)

Les cactus sont en chocolat  ?


----------



## kasarus (29 Juin 2008)

Depuis quand parle-t-on de chocolat?

je te demande si tu es en chocolat toi?


----------



## guiguilap (29 Juin 2008)

Cactus vexé  !


----------



## kasarus (29 Juin 2008)

Il serait temps de tourner la page...


----------



## guiguilap (29 Juin 2008)

Cactus conciliant.


----------



## kasarus (29 Juin 2008)

Non, je me suis gourré dans le nombre de messages par page sur ce forum...


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juin 2008)

bon, après le lait de cactus au chocolat Suchard-Rocher, 
un petit café, messieurs ?


----------



## kasarus (29 Juin 2008)

Non, un mezcal serait plus approprié avec un soupçon de xocolatl...

Laissons donc se finir cette page comme elle aurait pu commencé.


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juin 2008)

outlaw s'entraînant au lancer de Téquila-rapido...


----------



## kasarus (29 Juin 2008)

Visage démoniaque se faisant dévorer par sa propre projection déformée...


Peux-tu me dire ce que c'est? (ton avatar.. et tiens admire ma maîtrise du maya , et du nahuatl...:rateau:)


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juin 2008)

kasarus a dit:


> Visage démoniaque se faisant dévorer par sa propre projection déformée...
> 
> 
> Peux-tu me dire ce que c'est? (ton avatar.. et tiens admire ma maîtrise du maya , et du nahuatl...:rateau:)



[youtube]11cXP_tOZWY&hl=en[/youtube]


[youtube]XaP8EwBJyWA&hl=en[/youtube]


.


----------



## guiguilap (29 Juin 2008)

Jambe fontaine !


----------



## kasarus (29 Juin 2008)

de retour dans le merveilleux univers de charlie...


----------



## guiguilap (29 Juin 2008)

And the Chocolate Factory ? 

---

Cactus Suchard !


----------



## kasarus (29 Juin 2008)

Suchard.... ça ressemble un peu à Tu Sors, quand c'est la bouche pleine de chocolat...


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juin 2008)

[youtube]1UH6xvunWCY&hl=en[/youtube]


.


----------



## guiguilap (29 Juin 2008)

Bouchée d'homme.


----------



## kasarus (29 Juin 2008)

C'est trop simple là, je ne réponds pas...


----------



## guiguilap (29 Juin 2008)

Ah, ben chapeau...


----------



## kasarus (29 Juin 2008)

Tiens, une petite fin...


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juin 2008)

tu ferai mieux de t'acheter un épilateur...


----------



## kasarus (29 Juin 2008)

Oui, mais dans le désert:
1- la cire fond tellement...
2- il n'y a pas de prise
3- j'attends donc juste que ça brûle...


----------



## guiguilap (29 Juin 2008)

Les épilateurs, ils sont parfois à piles...  

Nah !


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juin 2008)

*******
toasted par un chocolat fondant à prendre avec des pincettes...



.


----------



## kasarus (29 Juin 2008)

Oui, mais je suis flemmard, problablement mon ascendance qui fait ça...

Je végète.


----------



## ScubaARM (29 Juin 2008)

pas mal les cures dents avec la salade


----------



## kasarus (30 Juin 2008)

Dis donc, aurais-tu oublié le tapis de riz?


ça ne sert à rien que je m'échine à faire du tout en un, si le plat principal ne le fait pas 


(En passant, manger du requin, cay le mal...)


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (30 Juin 2008)

Il était un cactus dans l'ouest (film méconnu)


----------



## guiguilap (30 Juin 2008)

Il était une soupière, pirouette cacahouète, il était une soupière, qui était un canard, qui était un canard !


----------



## kasarus (30 Juin 2008)

À la recherche de la soupière verte, le héros s'appelle...


----------



## kisbizz (30 Juin 2008)

cactus chapeauté


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juin 2008)

Bd d'avosmac !
(Une folle qui croit parler a un poisson )


----------



## kasarus (30 Juin 2008)

Si tu me montes dessus, je me pulvérise à la D.D.T&#8482;


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (30 Juin 2008)

Le bon, la brute et le cactus (autre film méconnu)


----------



## kasarus (30 Juin 2008)

iDuck a dit:


> Le bon, la brute et le cactus (autre film méconnu)



Qui ne manque pas de piquant d'ailleurs...


----------



## CouleurSud (30 Juin 2008)

Malgré le foulard, on voit bien que c'est un cactus. Avec une cagoule et un survet (pas vert), ça serait moins évident


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (30 Juin 2008)

[YOUTUBE]XkOYGrZQqmU[/YOUTUBE]

Ouais, je sais : je l'ai déjà mise mais là, c'est direct.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juin 2008)

tiens, pour ta collection de porcelaine:


----------



## Simbouesse (30 Juin 2008)

J'ai très faim!!! J'me mangerai bien un p'tit homme!


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juin 2008)

Simbouesse a dit:


> J'ai très faim!!! J'me mangerai bien un p'tit homme!



oui, parce que les Linux-Spider-Grenadine, ce n'est pas comestible...
c'est carrément immangeable... 

tout comme les cactus...
et les canards et les chats et les requins-timbrés...


----------



## aCLR (30 Juin 2008)

Alors que l'humain doit être appétissant&#8230;



Me fait rudement peur cet avatar&#8230;

:mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juin 2008)

surtout ceux du Petit-Quevilly...
façon boucané...

c'est plus tendre...


----------



## aCLR (30 Juin 2008)

Les dents peut-être ?


Résidence d'écrivain dans nos murs cet été.
L'auteur doit finir un bouquin sur cela-même&#8230;


----------



## guiguilap (30 Juin 2008)

Canevas  !


----------



## aCLR (30 Juin 2008)

_Je suis fou du chocolat Lanvin&#8482;_


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (30 Juin 2008)

Prison Break


----------



## aCLR (30 Juin 2008)

Profitez mesdames de cette théière à prix cassé. Un modèle comme ça ne se représentera pas tous les jours&#8230;


----------



## guiguilap (30 Juin 2008)

Profitez de ce magnifique canevas à prix fort, parce que très joli !


----------



## aCLR (30 Juin 2008)

T'en veux ?!


----------



## CouleurSud (30 Juin 2008)

J'ai cru que ton oreille allait tomber avec le temps. Mais non, finalement


----------



## aCLR (30 Juin 2008)

Là, je me repose sur mon fauteuil et le premier qui essaye de venir me déloger va comprendre de quoi il retourne lorsqu'on m'approche&#8230;


----------



## CouleurSud (30 Juin 2008)

Fais gaffe quand même aux repose-têtes (parfois coupant). Enfin, je dis ça pour ta belle oreille


----------



## aCLR (30 Juin 2008)

Bon ! J'ai fais une sieste. Ai mangé quelques croquettes, me suis lavé. Me reste plus qu'à replonger dans les bras de Morphée avant le dîner&#8230;


----------



## guiguilap (30 Juin 2008)

Oreille chou-fleur  !


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juin 2008)




----------



## aCLR (30 Juin 2008)

J'aime pas les chats&#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juin 2008)

j'ai fini de dîner et je viens flooder en pensant qu'avec cette canicule je pourrai aussi bien finir en chocolat y perdre mon oreille ou finir étalé sur le sol d'un amateur de dripping ou dévorer par l'Ogre de Kaltenborn...

à moins que Saturne ait raison de moi...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (30 Juin 2008)

Croqueuse d'homme


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juin 2008)

C'est pas un genie qui doit sortir ?


----------



## guiguilap (30 Juin 2008)

Verdure sans intérêt.


----------



## aCLR (30 Juin 2008)

Puisque je te dis que celui-ci est fabriqué industriellement&#8230;


----------



## guiguilap (30 Juin 2008)

Puisque je te dit que ce chou est un OGM...


----------



## aCLR (30 Juin 2008)

Bourré d'huile de palme&#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juin 2008)




----------



## aCLR (30 Juin 2008)

Depuis que mon amie couleursud nous a mis sur la piste de son oreille, nous déroulons le fil&#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juin 2008)

Sorrow et la chienne de Gauguin à la poursuite de l'oreille de VG...


******
toasted par mon ami aCLR qui est l'ami de CouleurSud qui lui a mis la puce à l'oreille...


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juin 2008)




----------



## Anonyme (30 Juin 2008)

remake en rouge de Blue Velvet...


----------



## aCLR (30 Juin 2008)

[youtube]BgEePoaEh-s[/youtube]

Edit : avalé par LHO


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juin 2008)

Ps: Pardon pour la border-line-Hs


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juin 2008)

le chien, il a disparu... (pour aCLR)

mon oreille, qu'est-ce qu'elle a mon oreille...


******* 
toasted par Eraserhead en rouge Velvet


----------



## aCLR (30 Juin 2008)

Sur le point de disparaître&#8230;


----------



## guiguilap (30 Juin 2008)

Sur le point d'être cuit !


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juin 2008)

*******
cuit par une fève de cacao...


----------



## aCLR (30 Juin 2008)

Elle est très bien cette oreille.

:love:

Pourquoi veulent-ils que je la coupe ?!

:rose:

Edit : à vouloir faire un monologue, l'on se fait doubler par un prof de perspective qui mange du chocolat caché dans le tiroir de son bureau !


----------



## guiguilap (30 Juin 2008)

Parce qu'elle est décollée et recollée sur fond blanc...


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juin 2008)

je la croquerais bien cette...


















bouchée...


----------



## guiguilap (30 Juin 2008)

Je la recouperais bien avec les dents, cette tête avec la jambe !


----------



## aCLR (30 Juin 2008)

Oh, crotte alors !


----------



## guiguilap (30 Juin 2008)

Le chou fleur est attendu à l'accueil, je répète...


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juin 2008)

le chocolat est interdit par la Guilde des Gens Dépressifs, ils préfèrent des trucs plus radicaux (mais pas forcément libres)...


----------



## guiguilap (30 Juin 2008)

Je mange des têtes !


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juin 2008)

"La réputation des vertus aphrodisiaques du chocolat ne date pas des lumières. Le roi aztèque Moctezuma... buvait parait-il plusieurs tasses de chocolat avant d'aller honorer les femmes de son gynégée. Plus proches de nous, les Ninon de Lenclos, Maintenon, Pompadour ou Dubarry en firent une grande consommation.... 

Non sans arrières pensées libidineuses, pour quelques-unes d'entre elles : leur situation reposait, si l'on peut dire, sur leurs performances d'alcôve...Ces effets n'ont point échappés aux écrivains dès que le plaisir des sens, sous toutes ses formes, s'est immiscé dans la littérature du XVIIIè siècle...
il faut attendre les romans libertins et les grands libertins comme Sade ou Casanova, pour voir associer le chocolat aux plaisirs de la bouche, et plus précisément au plaisirs de la couche...​"

           Serge Safran, _L'amour gourmand : libertinage gastronomique au XVIIIè siècle._


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juin 2008)

la zoophilie est interdite par la charte de ce forum...

veuillez vous adressez à un admin en rouge ou un modo en vert ou un quasi-modo (pas encore vert)...


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juin 2008)

Il en est de même pour le cannibalisme mon cher LHO


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juin 2008)

si tu as des problèmes pour faire garder ta chienne pendant les vacances, plutôt que de l'abandonner...


----------



## aCLR (1 Juillet 2008)

Que se passe-t-il pendant&#8230;

[youtube]YX-mm_7QN_A[/youtube]

:rose:Ça fait froid dans le dos&#8230;


----------



## Sindanárië (1 Juillet 2008)

bear


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juillet 2008)

un amateur des Stopcox qui fait ses courses dans la Rigaer Strasse dans la ville des ours...


----------



## guiguilap (1 Juillet 2008)

Ca nous fait deux belles jambes... :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juillet 2008)

sujet égaré dans une Forêt Noire... 
et accessoirement jaloux des jambes de Cyd Charisse...


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juillet 2008)

Fais gaffe , quelqu'un  veut te manger...


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juillet 2008)

accessoirement, je vais délaisser les coccinelles pour une salade de phasmes et pour finir je reprendrai bien des grillons au chocolat...


----------



## guiguilap (1 Juillet 2008)

Miam !


----------



## Dead head (1 Juillet 2008)

Beurk ! :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juillet 2008)

La synapse fonctionne. 

(chouette un nouvel avatar ..)


----------



## guiguilap (1 Juillet 2008)

Alors là, jolie autruche,  je sèche !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (1 Juillet 2008)

Chocolat monégasque (rocher)


----------



## Pharmacos (1 Juillet 2008)

Vert j'espère


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juillet 2008)

La poubelle du monde


----------



## Pharmacos (1 Juillet 2008)

Poubelle toi même


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (1 Juillet 2008)

Le magazine des pilules qui font voir une multitude d'étoiles (pour public averti exclusivement).


----------



## macmarco (1 Juillet 2008)

Un thé vert canard ?


----------



## Pharmacos (1 Juillet 2008)

Un truc


----------



## macmarco (1 Juillet 2008)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Un truc



L'abus de médicaments nuit à l'imagination.


----------



## guiguilap (1 Juillet 2008)

Merci odré pour le coup de boule rouge ...

---

Tri-Machin !


----------



## Alex666 (1 Juillet 2008)

vive les soirées de l'ambassadeur...


----------



## benkenobi (1 Juillet 2008)

Hmmm argleu argleu.... :love:


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juillet 2008)

avec mon laser Blu-Ray je découpe les poitrines gonflées made in UMP, les chocolats de contrefaçon fauché, les sigles ésotériques du FLB, les gélules de chez Pfizer, les canards-Aladin, les coccinelles hérétiques, les autruches à synapses...


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juillet 2008)

Ah si ça pouvait être Maurizio C. dans la bouche du monstre


----------



## ScubaARM (1 Juillet 2008)

strip caniche  coucouche panier


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juillet 2008)

requin-siphoné par un pelerin myope comme une taupe...


----------



## ScubaARM (1 Juillet 2008)

LHO, il y a un mec qui veut te bouffer la tête (c'est bon je sors)


----------



## benkenobi (1 Juillet 2008)

C'est pas parce que tu as un marteau à la place du cerveau qu'il faut faire des fautes d'orthographe !!  

Oui y'en a qu'une mais c'est pas une raison quand même !! 




> LHO, il y a un mec qui veut te bouffer la tête (c'est bon je sorts)


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juillet 2008)

benkenobi a dit:


> C'est pas parce que tu as un marteau à la place du cerveau qu'il faut faire des fautes d'orthographe !!
> 
> Oui y'en a qu'une mais c'est pas une raison quand même !!



eh bien à la défense du requin, je dirais qu'il n'est pas facile de taper sur un clavier Apple BT avec un marteau...
avec un rayon laser , je ne sais pas...


----------



## ScubaARM (1 Juillet 2008)

Pour Benkenobi :
Merci mon Maître, je viens de corriger
Je ne sous estime pas le pouvoir du côté obscur

Pour LHO:
Je ne savais pas que les requins avaient des défenses (hihi)


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juillet 2008)




----------



## benkenobi (1 Juillet 2008)

Oui ben ferme ta bouche toi !!


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juillet 2008)

Rho lala ! Pas bien !


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juillet 2008)

etienne000 a dit:


> Rho lala ! Pas bien !


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juillet 2008)




----------



## Anonyme (1 Juillet 2008)

bien le bonsoir antoine59,

en fait, je n'ai jamais su qui était ton amie (sur l'avatar)...
la chienne, je sais... 

je me demandais, tout de même, si ce n'était pas Yaoi Kusama...


----------



## guiguilap (3 Juillet 2008)

Miam, croqueur d'hommes.


----------



## Dead head (3 Juillet 2008)

Encore cet étron !


----------



## guiguilap (3 Juillet 2008)

Mince, un alien !


----------



## CouleurSud (3 Juillet 2008)

_Anthem of the sun_

(je me demande parfois si les Warlocks actuels (excellents) se souviennent des Warlocks de 1964 )

(toasted par un avatar de Lanvin que Dali aurait aimé croquer)


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juillet 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> _Anthem of the sun_
> 
> (je me demande parfois si les Warlocks actuels (excellents) se souviennent des Warlocks de 1964 )


 
et Les Chats Sauvages de 1960 ?


----------



## CRISPEACE (3 Juillet 2008)

C'est la 4ème dimension... Laissez vous faire...


----------



## guiguilap (3 Juillet 2008)

Madame derrière une parloir !


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juillet 2008)

Les hommes préfèrent les blondes...


*******
toasted par un chocolat devenu fou


----------



## guiguilap (3 Juillet 2008)

Moi je tranche pas les jambes et je croque pas les têtes... 

Alors pour la folie, rapasse demain !


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juillet 2008)

guiguilap a dit:


> Alors pour la folie, rapasse demain !


 
moi, les rapaces, je n'en fais q'une bouchée...


----------



## guiguilap (3 Juillet 2008)

Croqueur d'âme !


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juillet 2008)

guiguilap a dit:


> Croqueur d'âme !


 
ah.. je préfère. 
pour la peine, je t'épargnerais... 


mais, par 25 ° C à l'ombre, tu vas, de toute façon, fondre... :rateau:
alors...


----------



## guiguilap (3 Juillet 2008)

Nan, j'ai la clim' monsieur le mangeur d'espoir  !


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juillet 2008)

je préfère les Profiterolles:






Loris Gréaud. Cellar Door. 2008


----------



## guiguilap (3 Juillet 2008)

Jolie, ta statue, je veux la même mais en rochers  !

Dévoreur de pensée !


----------



## CRISPEACE (3 Juillet 2008)

C'est pas une statue... :mouais: C'est un lampadaire ! 

Faut que tu changes d'avatar... T'as trop de chocolat dans les yeux !


----------



## guiguilap (3 Juillet 2008)

C'est pas un lampadaire, c'est des suspensions ! 

Faut que tu changes d'avatar... Tu fais contracter les hommes dans leurs Levis (Hein Yelle ? )  !


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juillet 2008)

ah... les chutes du Niagara...

(je parle de celles de Muriel Moreno)...:rateau:


*******
encore grillé par un after eight...


----------



## Pharmacos (3 Juillet 2008)

Eat me


----------



## CRISPEACE (3 Juillet 2008)

J'habite à côté d'une pharmacie qui s'appelle : "la pharmacie de l'Europe"... C'est toi l'patron ?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juillet 2008)

Certains l'aiment chaud...


----------



## guiguilap (3 Juillet 2008)

Je ne suis pas un After Eight, je déteste ces chocolats avec cette menthe blanche gluante. 

---

Goinfre de cheveux !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (3 Juillet 2008)

Compression de César en chocolat


----------



## guiguilap (3 Juillet 2008)

Soupière pour chocolat fondu  !


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juillet 2008)

Que dire sur un banal chocolat ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (3 Juillet 2008)

*Une île entre le ciel et l'eau...*


----------



## Dead head (3 Juillet 2008)

Une théière ? une tirelire ?


----------



## guiguilap (3 Juillet 2008)

Grateful Dead


----------



## CRISPEACE (3 Juillet 2008)

it's chocolate time... 
Or late time...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (3 Juillet 2008)

Chocolat abandonné. Il faut vite appeler la SPC (Société Protectrice des Chocolats). 

EDIT : Zut. Toasted by Marylin in the window.


----------



## CRISPEACE (3 Juillet 2008)




----------



## guiguilap (3 Juillet 2008)

Miam !


----------



## Dead head (3 Juillet 2008)

Tiens ! une crotte !


----------



## guiguilap (3 Juillet 2008)

Fais des crottes comme ça, après on en reparle. 

Non mais, c'est bien un crâne, mais faut qu'il y ait un truc dedans, pas seulement un éclair.


----------



## CRISPEACE (3 Juillet 2008)

_Édit : toasted by an expired chocolate... _


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juillet 2008)

Elle doit avoir mal a la tête En se tapant la vitre


----------



## guiguilap (3 Juillet 2008)

Petite protéine :love: !


----------



## CRISPEACE (3 Juillet 2008)

... Dit-elle, en mangeant des fraise tagada...


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juillet 2008)

début d'érosion d'un Rocher monégasque...


*******
avalé par une croqueuse de pomme


----------



## guiguilap (3 Juillet 2008)

Tu t'es fait griller ! 

Mangeur d'hommes !


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juillet 2008)

étron guiguilleret


----------



## guiguilap (3 Juillet 2008)

Jolies dents !


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juillet 2008)

De l'excrément recyclé


----------



## guiguilap (3 Juillet 2008)

Un handicapé cul-de-jatte !


----------



## Pharmacos (3 Juillet 2008)

Caca de mouette (grosse mouette)


----------



## guiguilap (3 Juillet 2008)

Papier toilette pour politique.


----------



## CRISPEACE (3 Juillet 2008)

Quand est-ce que tu changes d'avatar... Le chocolat commence à m'écoeurer...


----------



## guiguilap (3 Juillet 2008)

Je dirais comme notre cher Bazuka "Pute a (ici sans) frange"...


----------



## Dead head (3 Juillet 2008)

Va falloir que je me mette au régime.


----------



## guiguilap (3 Juillet 2008)

C'est vrai que je suis très tentant ! 

--

Les Sparks  !


----------



## CRISPEACE (3 Juillet 2008)

Pour rester dans les sucrerie, je te propose ceci (comme avatar, bien sûr)...


----------



## guiguilap (3 Juillet 2008)

Je dirais que je ne mets que des photos faites maison en avatar ! 

Je vais prendre un photo un magnum, tiens ! 

Mince, j'ai mangé tous les blancs...


----------



## CRISPEACE (3 Juillet 2008)

Prend ta main ou ton pied en photo... On aura peut-être plus d'imagination ainsi... 

Ah ! chocolat, donut's et autre cochonnerie ! C'est bon pour la gourmandise mais pas pour l'imagination...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (3 Juillet 2008)

*Ce soir, je serai la plus belle pour aller danser, danser -er*


----------



## CRISPEACE (3 Juillet 2008)

Elle est sympa ta soupière... 

Mais l'avatar que je t'avais trouvé été bien mieux...


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juillet 2008)




----------



## CRISPEACE (3 Juillet 2008)

vbulletin a dit:
			
		

> Vous avez distribué trop de points disco ces dernières 24 heures, veuillez essayer plus tard.



Très belle image...  
Merci :rose:




			
				LHO a dit:
			
		

> ...



C'est par là....


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juillet 2008)




----------



## CRISPEACE (3 Juillet 2008)




----------



## Grug (3 Juillet 2008)




----------



## Craquounette (3 Juillet 2008)

Si les garçons regardaient moins sous les jupes des filles, elles en mettraient plus souvent...


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (3 Juillet 2008)

C'est ça... et le carpeau se transforme alors en prince charmant ?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juillet 2008)

Couac-couac !
GRILLED !


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (3 Juillet 2008)

Gandhi pense différemment.. mais pas assez vite !


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juillet 2008)

c'est quoi le sucre candy...
ah mais c'est que cela colle à mon système...
il faut que je vire la pelisse...


----------



## macmarco (4 Juillet 2008)

Une tête couronnée.


----------



## Dead head (4 Juillet 2008)

Oh ! Trois menottes !


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juillet 2008)




----------



## jeromemac (4 Juillet 2008)

contre le mal de tete à dents, une bonne balle de baseball


----------



## supermoquette (4 Juillet 2008)




----------



## jeromemac (4 Juillet 2008)

argghhhh !!!


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juillet 2008)

*******
argh... grillé par un napolitain...


----------



## supermoquette (4 Juillet 2008)

Tiens une pub eee pc


----------



## jeromemac (4 Juillet 2008)

et je sui pas napolitain


----------



## kisbizz (4 Juillet 2008)

on vois bien en effet une poubelle bien remplie


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juillet 2008)

jeromemac a dit:


> et je sui pas napolitain



il y a que de nos jours les napolitains ont des problèmes d'ordures ménagères...


*******
grillé par KillBill 4


----------



## jeromemac (4 Juillet 2008)

quel belle dents trés chevelu didonc


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juillet 2008)

pour vider la corbeille, c'est* shift* + *cmd* + *delete*...


----------



## jeromemac (4 Juillet 2008)

LHO a dit:


> pour vider la corbeille, c'est* shift* + *cmd* + *delete*...



tete burger?
le nouveau Must de McDo


----------



## ScubaARM (4 Juillet 2008)

Tiens ? un dé à coudre


----------



## Xman (6 Juillet 2008)




----------



## Dead head (6 Juillet 2008)

Un canard génétiquement modifié.


----------



## guiguilap (6 Juillet 2008)

Une réincarnation de Grateful Dead  !


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juillet 2008)

Stéphanie de Monaco


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juillet 2008)

Une chienne-homme...Un loup-garou 
Non ! Chabal travesti !


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juillet 2008)

&#2734;&#2763;&#2745;&#2728;&#2726;&#2750;&#2744; &#2709;&#2736;&#2734;&#2714;&#2690;&#2726; &#2711;&#2750;&#2690;&#2727;&#2752;


----------



## Alex666 (6 Juillet 2008)

ATTENTION !!!


----------



## Dead head (6 Juillet 2008)

FRAGILE !


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juillet 2008)

RUPTURE SYNAPTIQUE...


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juillet 2008)

Mal de crâne à vouloir essayer de comprendre les être mutants de MB


----------



## Alex666 (6 Juillet 2008)

je t'ai déjà dit, pas de chien sur le lit


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juillet 2008)

Et je t'ai déjà dit aussi pas de tee-shirt trop moulant quand tu sors en boite


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (6 Juillet 2008)

elle : vous habitez chez vos parents ?
lui : ouaf, ouaf !


----------



## Dead head (6 Juillet 2008)

iDuck a dit:


> elle : vous habitez chez vos parents ?
> lui : ouaf, ouaf !



Et le troisième ? "Coin coin " ?


----------



## Dead head (6 Juillet 2008)

Tiens ! Je connais


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juillet 2008)

tête raide peu éclairée qui tourne en rond...


----------



## TibomonG4 (6 Juillet 2008)

Avoir la tête dans les dents


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juillet 2008)

Avoir un guépard aux fesses....


----------



## Xman (6 Juillet 2008)

Un travlo avec Chouchou


----------



## Ludo67 (6 Juillet 2008)

Meuuuuh... !!COIN!!


----------



## Hans Castorp (6 Juillet 2008)

Ludo67 a dit:


> Meuuuuh... !!COIN!!




John Wayne... La classe américaine quoi.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juillet 2008)

Ahh du sang frais dans ce fil 

Sinon, je vois pas grand chose, mais j'ai l'impression d'être devant l'univers sade-Pasolini


----------



## ScubaARM (6 Juillet 2008)

Tiens ? un Jackson brother albinos  le rouge ça me botte


----------



## Ludo67 (6 Juillet 2008)

le grand bleu


----------



## jeromemac (6 Juillet 2008)

Ludo67 a dit:


> le grand bleu



hey cowboy you tolkine tou mi


----------



## ScubaARM (6 Juillet 2008)

filtre anti tartre:rateau:


----------



## fanougym (6 Juillet 2008)

Ze Big Blue ...

bon, ok, pas trop inspiré sur ce coup ... mais c'était pour le plaisir de tester mon nouvel avatar du soir ...


----------



## ScubaARM (6 Juillet 2008)

on dirait que tu l'as dans ... l'avatar


----------



## Aurélie85 (6 Juillet 2008)

Quand Georges est là, ça fait des bulles


----------



## ScubaARM (6 Juillet 2008)

ça nage un lapin ? non ? 
Dommage:love:


----------



## Pharmacos (7 Juillet 2008)

Heu tu mords ? :rose:


----------



## Alex666 (7 Juillet 2008)

pilules, xtc, cocaine, heroine, crack...


----------



## CRISPEACE (7 Juillet 2008)




----------



## CouleurSud (7 Juillet 2008)

Billy Wilder et Thurston Moore me glissent à l'oreille : Sugar Kane

Mais bon, personne n'est parfait


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juillet 2008)

alors, tu dois être le chat de Kim Gordon ou de Crumb...


----------



## CouleurSud (7 Juillet 2008)

En parlant de (The) Crumb, voilà une tête que je me ferais bien pour mon (Lydia) Lunch


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (7 Juillet 2008)

[YOUTUBE]nTasT5h0LEg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juillet 2008)

ne va pas te faire Lynch (er) par une "tête éffacée" ou finir comme entremet d'un Festin nu...


*******
grillé par un canard grillé fan de vidéo gags sponsorisé par Whiskas...


----------



## jeromemac (7 Juillet 2008)




----------



## Dead head (8 Juillet 2008)

C'est pour un switch ?


----------



## tweek (8 Juillet 2008)




----------



## Pharmacos (8 Juillet 2008)

Un anneau pour contrôler tous les autres !

Be the mastttteeeer


----------



## guiguilap (8 Juillet 2008)

Europe diversifiée.


----------



## Xman (8 Juillet 2008)

Stéphanie de Monaco



-------> Le Rocher


----------



## youyou54 (8 Juillet 2008)




----------



## CRISPEACE (8 Juillet 2008)

Et Dédé, t'es où ? DDDÉÉÉÉDDÉÉÉÉÉÉÉÉÉ !


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juillet 2008)

Hep hep mais attends je centre ... ben bouge pas ... hééé .... là voilà .. presque ... pffffiou ... beh quoi ma gueule ...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (8 Juillet 2008)

périscope autruche


----------



## Xman (8 Juillet 2008)

arrosoir en coin


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (8 Juillet 2008)

Vache en coin


----------



## ScubaARM (8 Juillet 2008)

la lampe d'Alacoin
Fais un voeux


----------



## aCLR (8 Juillet 2008)

Poisson qui regarde dans les coins&#8230;


----------



## Dead head (8 Juillet 2008)

Avant l'invention de la photographie en couleurs.


----------



## CouleurSud (8 Juillet 2008)

Grateful Dead, rien qu'une bande de vieux babas:sleep:

Alors que MC5, hein


----------



## Dead head (8 Juillet 2008)

Tu ronronnes encore ?


----------



## CouleurSud (8 Juillet 2008)

Ah mais ça, c'est depuis les seventies


----------



## Dead head (8 Juillet 2008)

Un chat trentenaire.


----------



## CouleurSud (8 Juillet 2008)

Normal, c'est parce que Bob Weir me donnait des croquettes colorées


----------



## Dead head (8 Juillet 2008)

Serais-tu le chat rieur de Lewis Carroll ?


----------



## macmarco (8 Juillet 2008)

Died Pepsi©


----------



## ScubaARM (8 Juillet 2008)

3 C dans l'O


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juillet 2008)

Rangez vos mollets


----------



## Dead head (9 Juillet 2008)

Rangez vos jambes !


----------



## guiguilap (9 Juillet 2008)

Rangez vos cerveaux ...


----------



## Pharmacos (9 Juillet 2008)

guiguilap a dit:


> Rangez vos cerveaux ...


 
aux chiottes les crottes


----------



## guiguilap (9 Juillet 2008)

Tu parles d'une news, cette Europe. :rateau:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (9 Juillet 2008)

I'm a poor, lonesome chocolate....


----------



## p4bl0 (9 Juillet 2008)

le canard-thé c'est un art martial je crois


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juillet 2008)

le Tai-Chi Kung Fu ou le Vô Viêt Dao, oui...
mais, il faut commencer à 7 ans... 
pas à 42...


----------



## p4bl0 (9 Juillet 2008)

*DERRIÈRE TOI !*


42 RULEZ


----------



## Pharmacos (9 Juillet 2008)

Tong = Vacances


----------



## p4bl0 (9 Juillet 2008)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Tong = Vacances


Activité *100%*
Expérience *42*

Tu devrais avoir gagné un truc


----------



## Dead head (9 Juillet 2008)

Pointure 42. Activité 10 %.

Ce n'est pas la même chose.


----------



## CRISPEACE (9 Juillet 2008)

Toutes ces "states" en plus, ça fait des éclairs dans ma tête... :rateau:


----------



## mado (9 Juillet 2008)

[youtube]cbVtITgtMZk[/youtube]


----------



## Pharmacos (9 Juillet 2008)

[Jolie demoiselle]


----------



## CRISPEACE (9 Juillet 2008)

New europeen... 
New druggist... 
New europeen drugg addict ! 
:rateau:


----------



## CouleurSud (9 Juillet 2008)

Et hop, on y retourne 

[youtube]SK7cKUNw9zI[/youtube]


----------



## Dead head (9 Juillet 2008)

Bonjour (*).




(*) Je dis toujours _bonjour_ aux chats.


----------



## CouleurSud (9 Juillet 2008)

Je t'en suis reconnaissant


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (9 Juillet 2008)

[YOUTUBE]AvCvZKQkX9E[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## p4bl0 (9 Juillet 2008)

Dead head a dit:


> Pointure 42. Activité 10 %.
> 
> Ce n'est pas la même chose.


Kesskila le noobz avec le cerveau plein de pepsi ? 

(12% en plus depuis ce post )


----------



## Dead head (9 Juillet 2008)

Mais toujours 42. :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juillet 2008)

c'est la vitesse, en nanomètre par seconde, d'une déflagration inter-synaptique qui te permet d'accèder un contenu mémoire.
la norme étant, pour un sujet normal, de 1 270 nm/s...


----------



## Dead head (9 Juillet 2008)

LHO a dit:


> c'est la vitesse, en nanomètre par seconde, d'une déflagration inter-synaptique qui te permet d'accèder un contenu mémoire.
> la norme étant, pour un sujet normal, de 1 270 nm/s...



Même à seulement 42 nanomètres par seconde, tu risques de te faire bouffer, fais gaffe !


----------



## jeromemac (9 Juillet 2008)

tzgggg tzgggg on t'avais dit de pas trainer sous les arbres jour d'orages


----------



## CRISPEACE (9 Juillet 2008)

Un grand geste pour la nature mais surtout pour l'humanité...


----------



## jeromemac (9 Juillet 2008)

CRISPEACE a dit:


> Un grand geste pour la nature mais surtout pour l'humanité...



oh que oui belle gueule belle plante 
ti es blonde?


----------



## Dead head (9 Juillet 2008)

Mais videz-moi cette poubelle !  :hein:


----------



## CRISPEACE (9 Juillet 2008)

À moitié blonde, ça dépend de quel point de vue on se place, "belle corbeille"... :love:

_Édit : toastée par la morte tête... _


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juillet 2008)

Une femme, la femme, une nuit, un souvenir...


----------



## CRISPEACE (9 Juillet 2008)

Derrière la cuisse, il est royal ce caniche....


----------



## jeromemac (9 Juillet 2008)

belle blonde de partout ou on se place  :rose::rose: 

hihih


----------



## macmarco (9 Juillet 2008)

iCan trash.


----------



## CRISPEACE (9 Juillet 2008)




----------



## jeromemac (9 Juillet 2008)

ouchh :rose::rose::love::love:


----------



## CRISPEACE (9 Juillet 2008)




----------



## jeromemac (9 Juillet 2008)

grrrrhhhh :love::love:


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juillet 2008)

Un jour j'ai voulu faire de la place ... :rateau:


----------



## jeromemac (9 Juillet 2008)




----------



## Anonyme (9 Juillet 2008)




----------



## CRISPEACE (9 Juillet 2008)




----------



## macmarco (9 Juillet 2008)

Poupoupidou Wa...rhol !


----------



## jeromemac (9 Juillet 2008)

3 sabot blancs


----------



## CRISPEACE (9 Juillet 2008)




----------



## jeromemac (9 Juillet 2008)

y'a pas à dire, une bien belle blonde


----------



## ScubaARM (9 Juillet 2008)

filtre à gonzesses


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (10 Juillet 2008)

requin complètement marteau


----------



## Pharmacos (10 Juillet 2008)

Canard en manque d'activité


----------



## chandler_jf (10 Juillet 2008)

NON​ 


...​


----------



## Pharmacos (10 Juillet 2008)

J'attends....


----------



## Dead head (10 Juillet 2008)

*NON,* on a déjà dit !


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juillet 2008)

Un mort qui se gratte à plein !


----------



## Dead head (10 Juillet 2008)

Un jeu du siècle dernier.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juillet 2008)

un adepte _branché_ de Motörhead...


----------



## Dead head (10 Juillet 2008)

Tête couronnée.


----------



## ScubaARM (10 Juillet 2008)

du dead kopfe billard


----------



## CRISPEACE (10 Juillet 2008)

Vue par Coustaud...


----------



## Grug (13 Juillet 2008)

pomme + shift  +4


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juillet 2008)

OOOOOoooooooohhhhhhhh !


----------



## Dead head (13 Juillet 2008)

Ne joue pas l'autruche !


----------



## CouleurSud (13 Juillet 2008)

Je fais des travaux chez moi

Mais rien à voir avec _Workingman's Dead_


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juillet 2008)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/iDJM9T-2fY4&hl=fr&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/iDJM9T-2fY4&hl=fr&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## aCLR (13 Juillet 2008)

C'était mieux avant&#8230;


----------



## CouleurSud (13 Juillet 2008)

Oui, mais, la répétition est à la base de la croissance des lobes de l'oreille


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juillet 2008)

Oeuvre que j'ai eu la chance de voir à la Piscine de Roubaix dans le cadre d'une expo pour la création d'un "pôle" d'art animalier à Orsay.


----------



## p4bl0 (13 Juillet 2008)

"Dormez je le veux"
"..."


"Nan attends, va ouvrir la boîte de croquettes avant"

EDIT: c'était pour CouleurSud


----------



## CouleurSud (13 Juillet 2008)

Tu sais quoi ?

Mais ces gros fainéants, ils ont oublié mes croquettes

D'où, légère vengeance, je leur ai tout bouffé leurs savates-deux-doigts 

Et maintenant, ils marchent comme des va-nu-pieds


----------



## Dead head (13 Juillet 2008)

Elles contenaient quoi, ces croquettes  ? Il me semble que tu délires  .


----------



## p4bl0 (13 Juillet 2008)

Dead head a dit:


> Elles contenaient quoi, ces croquettes  ? Il me semble que tu délires  .


je sais pas ce que contiennent les croquettes, mais puisqu'elle dit qu'elle en a pas eu, ça serait pas toi qui les aurait bouffer ?


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juillet 2008)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/en4YwUC2CSI&hl=fr&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/en4YwUC2CSI&hl=fr&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## CRISPEACE (13 Juillet 2008)

_Édit : toasted by pithiviers... :rateau:



_


----------



## p4bl0 (13 Juillet 2008)

pithiviers a dit:


> [YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/en4YwUC2CSI&hl=fr&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/en4YwUC2CSI&hl=fr&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


:love:


par contre c'est dommage qu'elles soient face au sol quand on les porte... Mmm en écrivant ça je viens de penser que de l'autre côté y a nos dessous de pieds... 


EDIT @CRISPEACE surtout pas des tongs comme ça !! Des Cool original, bien large et confortable, qui font presque jouir les pieds quand on est dedans ! :love:


----------



## benkenobi (14 Juillet 2008)

Petit pied (moi 46...)


----------



## mado (14 Juillet 2008)

[youtube]XdSbSBROdnk[/youtube]


----------



## benkenobi (14 Juillet 2008)

Hummmm :love:


----------



## mado (14 Juillet 2008)

Toujours agréable de croiser un Jedi sur la route du soir.


----------



## benkenobi (14 Juillet 2008)

Une jolie femme peu active et avec beaucoup d'expérience...

:love: :love:


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juillet 2008)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/3GJOVPjhXMY&hl=fr&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/3GJOVPjhXMY&hl=fr&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Horny (15 Juillet 2008)

Le fil rouge sur le bouton rouge, le fil vert sur le bouton vert ! ^^


----------



## Pharmacos (15 Juillet 2008)

Horny a dit:


> Le fil rouge sur le bouton rouge, le fil vert sur le bouton vert ! ^^


 
Si tu inverses tu risques de ressembler à Horny


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (15 Juillet 2008)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Si tu inverses tu risques de ressembler à Horny


Si tu te trompes en prenant tes pilules, tu risques aussi de ressembler à Horny.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juillet 2008)

"Y m'éneeeeeeeeeerve !"


----------



## mado (15 Juillet 2008)

J'aurais du la faire aujourd'hui, tiens..


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juillet 2008)

"la prochaine fois peut être"


----------



## CouleurSud (15 Juillet 2008)

Sait-on jamais

D'autres Huches

Elles contiennent


----------



## Pharmacos (15 Juillet 2008)

Chat.


----------



## Grug (15 Juillet 2008)

On est pas sérieux quand on a 17 ans.


----------



## TibomonG4 (15 Juillet 2008)

Jeu, set et culotte petit bateau


----------



## Dead head (15 Juillet 2008)

Rien ne sert de courir


----------



## Pharmacos (15 Juillet 2008)

Dead head a dit:


> Rien ne sert de courir



...il faut avoir la tête bien faite


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (16 Juillet 2008)

Pharmacos a dit:


> ...il faut avoir la tête bien faite


Et ne pas oublier de prendre ses pilules.


----------



## Dead head (16 Juillet 2008)

iDuck a dit:


> Et ne pas oublier de prendre ses pilules.


 
Pour devenir tout vert ? !


----------



## Pharmacos (16 Juillet 2008)

Et ne pas avoir le crâne fendu


----------



## Xman (16 Juillet 2008)

Trou de balle... par nuit étoilée


----------



## Dead head (16 Juillet 2008)

Quelle vache de canard !


----------



## Nao 76230 (18 Juillet 2008)

Overdose de Pepsi ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (18 Juillet 2008)

Bonjour, je suis un robot.


----------



## Pharmacos (18 Juillet 2008)

iDuck a dit:


> Bonjour, je suis un robot.


 

Bonjour je suis une théière


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (18 Juillet 2008)

Bonjour, je suis le magazine européen de la pharmacie.


----------



## Pharmacos (18 Juillet 2008)

au revoir


----------



## Nao 76230 (18 Juillet 2008)

Pharmacos News : Les news de l'Europe !!


----------



## Dead head (18 Juillet 2008)

Tu es venu de ta planète nous envahir ?


----------



## Nao 76230 (18 Juillet 2008)

Non, je vient en paix ... de quoi est-tu mort ?


----------



## CRISPEACE (18 Juillet 2008)

Nono, le petit robot...


----------



## p4bl0 (18 Juillet 2008)

CRISPEACE a dit:


> Nono, le petit robot...


Aïe la vitre !


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (18 Juillet 2008)

Trop petit.


----------



## Nao 76230 (18 Juillet 2008)

Je ne voit pas trop ce que tu veut dire tête de Finder ...


----------



## jeromemac (18 Juillet 2008)

Nao 76230 a dit:


> Je ne voit pas trop ce que tu veut dire tête de Finder ...



terminator bébé


----------



## Nao 76230 (18 Juillet 2008)

Le Héro me dit que je suis Terminator ? Mais c'est génial !!

*Quelqu'un qui jette Windaube à la corbeille c'est forcément un Héro (en particulier si c'est Windaube cheeta) ^^*


----------



## jeromemac (18 Juillet 2008)

Nao 76230 a dit:


> Le Héro me dit que je suis Terminator ? Mais c'est génial !!
> 
> *Quelqu'un qui jette Windaube à la corbeille c'est forcément un Héro (en particulier si c'est Windaube cheeta) ^^*



merci 
tu es un robot trés intélligent, j'ai peut etre participé à ton programme interne, sait on jamais


----------



## Dead head (18 Juillet 2008)

Serais-tu un Macuser ? !


----------



## Nao 76230 (18 Juillet 2008)

Aurait-tu un éclair de génie ?


----------



## p4bl0 (19 Juillet 2008)

Nao 76230 a dit:


> Aurait-tu un éclair de génie ?


T'as un problème ? Tu veux t'battre ?


... ^^


----------



## jeromemac (19 Juillet 2008)

p4bl0 a dit:


> T'as un problème ? Tu veux t'battre ?
> 
> 
> ... ^^



tu veux un coup de 42 dans ta teteuuuuu


----------



## vian (19 Juillet 2008)

jeromemac a dit:


> tu veux un coup de 42 dans ta teteuuuuu



tu veux que j te tatanne avec la poubelle?  (et windaube dedans encore pire)


----------



## p4bl0 (19 Juillet 2008)

vian a dit:


> tu veux que j te tatanne avec la poubelle?  (et windaube dedans encore pire)


Redis moi une fois ça et j'te promet que tu ne sourira plus


----------



## tram (19 Juillet 2008)

Qui a vomi sur mes tongs ?


----------



## vian (19 Juillet 2008)

l'homme invisible!


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (19 Juillet 2008)

Sourire façon Patrick Sabatier, le retour.


----------



## jeromemac (19 Juillet 2008)

iDuck a dit:


> Sourire façon Patrick Sabatier, le retour.



sourire facon petit canard vert


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (19 Juillet 2008)

J'aime pas Windows alors je le jette.


----------



## jeromemac (19 Juillet 2008)

iDuck a dit:


> J'aime pas Windows alors je le jette.



je prefere le pingouin mais j'ai rien contre le canard


----------



## Mac_The_Knife (19 Juillet 2008)

Oublie pas de sortir la poubelle!


----------



## Nao 76230 (19 Juillet 2008)

On t'a greffé une canette de coca ?


----------



## Dead head (19 Juillet 2008)

Nao 76230 a dit:


> On t'a greffé une canette de coca ?



une réflexion de robot, ça


----------



## chim (19 Juillet 2008)

Le FN a un nouveau logo?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juillet 2008)

et Royal a retrouvée ses MacBook...


----------



## Nao 76230 (19 Juillet 2008)

Attention ! derrière toi !


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juillet 2008)

tiens, un nouveau toy pour kasarus...


----------



## aCLR (19 Juillet 2008)

_&#8230;Il est évident que si je veux retrouver ce salopard, je vais devoir me jeter dans la gueule du loup&#8230;_


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juillet 2008)




----------



## aCLR (19 Juillet 2008)

_&#8230;Je ne supporte plus qu'il me crie dans les esgourdes pour un oui, pour un non&#8230;_



chouette de la lecture


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juillet 2008)

s'est retrouvé un samedi après-midi, après une lecture portugaise, dans une centrifugeuse à sabler le verre...


----------



## kasarus (19 Juillet 2008)

Nao 76230 a dit:


> Attention ! derrière toi !



Désolé, mais ton système est contre les lois de la robotique.



LHO a dit:


> tiens, un nouveau toy pour kasarus...




On m'a appelé?



LHO a dit:


> s'est retrouvé un samedi après-midi, après une lecture portugaise, dans une centrifugeuse à sabler le verre...



aille... Mieux vaut ça que faire le dentiste-alpiniste dans la bouche d'un incube.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juillet 2008)

tiens, voilà le retour de Trinita, le succube ectoplasmique à poils durs...


----------



## kasarus (19 Juillet 2008)

À poil, gros dur...


ça faisait longtemps 


Note que, à cause (ou grâce à) de ton commentaire, je n'ai pas fait un message débordant d'humilité comme je sais si bien faire, et qui affolent les foules... (non, ceci n'en est pas un, enfin, ça dépend du sens que l'on donne à affole) :love:


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juillet 2008)

kasarus a dit:


> À poil, gros dur...
> 
> 
> ça faisait longtemps
> ...



aurais-tu perdu ta verve dans le sillon d'un multicoque au large de la Sardaigne 
ou alors (hypothèse haute) le cactus nouveau s'est ramolli au contact de substances illicites ou mescalisées...


.


----------



## kasarus (19 Juillet 2008)

Au large de la Sardaigne, non.
Dans un multicoque, j'ai juste failli perdre une vergue :hein:

le cactus n'est plus si cactus que ça.

Problème introspectif.
Principe de la carapace jetable... (non, aucune référence voulue pour ceux qui chercheraient)

mezcal... de la fleur jaune, légende de la fureur, allégorie des ravages de l'alcool, tuant sn propre père dans un accès de colère dévastatrice, réduisant à néant l'oeuvre de l'homme.

Non, la chrysalide s'ouvrit.
Mais, ce n'est pas la bonne image, le papillon a 4 stades.
Quelque chose a changé...
de moi, je suis passé à moi, perpétuelle évolution...


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juillet 2008)

kasarus a dit:


> Au large de la Sardaigne, non.
> Dans un multicoque, j'ai juste failli perdre une verge :hein:
> 
> le cactus n'est plus si cactus que ça.
> ...









aurais-tu changé de marque d'aspirateur (un Dyson ?)


.


----------



## aCLR (19 Juillet 2008)

C'est l'heure de mon introspection&#8230;




Edit : LHO dégaine plus vite que son ombre


----------



## CRISPEACE (19 Juillet 2008)

Black&White...


----------



## kasarus (19 Juillet 2008)

aCLR a dit:


> C'est l'heure de mon introspection
> 
> 
> 
> ...



On dit coloscopie... 

@LHO: non, c'est bien pire que ça... l'aspirateur, ça reste toute la vie.

J'ai une modification importante du système d'exploitation, ou plutôt de la grammaire et bibliothèque


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juillet 2008)

CRISPEACE a dit:


> Black&White...



nan, 

Lagavullin_Macallan_Talisker_Glenfarclas_ Glennmorangie_Caol Ila 
et
Barbiturique...


*******
edit: toasted par mon nom est Personne....


----------



## kasarus (19 Juillet 2008)

Merci pour la comparaison...

Ulysse... :love:


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juillet 2008)

depuis le passage en X.5.4, Le Shérif est en prison...


.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juillet 2008)




----------



## Anonyme (19 Juillet 2008)

antoine59 a dit:


>



Gargantua n'est pas un cannibale
il est une forme d'énergie ambulante gigantesque 
mais pas monstrueuse.



.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juillet 2008)

LHO a dit:


> Gargantua n'est pas un cannibale
> il est une forme d'énergie ambulante gigantesque
> mais pas monstrueuse.
> 
> ...



Je suis bien d'accord
Je connais mes classiques quand même 
Bien le bonsoir LHO 

Sinon pour rester dans le fil

Auto-cannibalisme...


----------



## CRISPEACE (19 Juillet 2008)




----------



## Anonyme (19 Juillet 2008)

antoine59 a dit:


> Auto-cannibalisme...



fait quand même attention...


*******
edit: toasted by MM ou NJM...


----------



## CRISPEACE (19 Juillet 2008)

> Lho is a large village, surrounded by dense pine forests and many fields​


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juillet 2008)

CRISPEACE a dit:


> NEPAL​



MM aurait-elle passé ses vacances avec Bob K à Namrung-Lho ?....    

Lee Harvey Oswald.


.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juillet 2008)

Polyptyque to LHO


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juillet 2008)

antoine59 a dit:


> Polyptyque to LHO



comme du Gerhard Richter... 

*******





 


.


----------



## kasarus (19 Juillet 2008)

Bon, je viens ici vous faire part d'une idée inhérente à mon changement de cap....



Je vais changer d'avatar !!!!! (Mais, encore faut-il que j'en trouve un qui m'inspire)


LHO ou comment se prendre une porte dans les dents...


----------



## CRISPEACE (19 Juillet 2008)

kasarus a dit:


> Bon, je viens ici vous faire part d'une idée inhérente à mon changement de cap....
> Je vais changer d'avatar !!!!! (Mais, encore faut-il que j'en trouve un qui m'inspire)



Tu aimes quoi (music, télé, culture, etc) ? Ce sera plus facile pour nous...


----------



## Nao 76230 (19 Juillet 2008)

Mais c'était mon tour, plaque masquante ...


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juillet 2008)

un compagnon...


----------



## Nao 76230 (19 Juillet 2008)

Merci et bon ap' cannibale !


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juillet 2008)




----------



## mado (20 Juillet 2008)

Je crois que je préfère le noir..


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juillet 2008)

mado a dit:


> Je crois qu'elle préfère le noir..



[youtube]-cXcgerqRng&hl=en&fs=1[/youtube]


.


----------



## ScubaARM (20 Juillet 2008)

couronne dentaire


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juillet 2008)

on a pas la même.


----------



## kasarus (20 Juillet 2008)

Scuba.....

la couleur du communisme c'est le rouge pas le bleu.

Mais, bien tenté quand même, faire un outil faucille marteau exprès....  bas...


Punaise.... grillé par LHO (oué, car moi aussi j'ai chaud)

et puis... LHO rapide tel le feu un après-midi en Californie...


----------



## ScubaARM (20 Juillet 2008)

Tu trouves que la couronne cela fait coco ? 

Clint Eastwood Cacté


----------



## Hérisson (20 Juillet 2008)

Marteau ?:rose:


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juillet 2008)

Arrête de me regarder, je suis tout nu :rose::rose::rose::rose:


----------



## jeromemac (20 Juillet 2008)

antoine59 a dit:


> Arrête de me regarder, je suis tout nu :rose::rose::rose::rose:



arrete de regarder mes belles gambettes


----------



## Hérisson (20 Juillet 2008)

jeromemac a dit:


> arrete de regarder mes belles gambettes



Arrêtes de regarder mes belles gambettes elles sont poubelles:love:


----------



## kasarus (20 Juillet 2008)

HAAAAAAAAA 
vade retro boule de poils piquants...
on ne veut pas des gens de ton genre sur ce fil .....


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juillet 2008)

kasarus a dit:


> HAAAAAAAAA
> vade retro boule de poils piquants...
> on ne veut pas des gens de ton genre sur ce fil .....



Puis-je te rappeler ton précédant avatar 

Sinon:

N'oublie pas ton jus...


----------



## Hérisson (20 Juillet 2008)

Poubelles et...mal rasées
aie ! c'était celui du dessus dessus.


----------



## kasarus (20 Juillet 2008)

antoine59 a dit:


> Puis-je te rappeler ton précédant avatar
> 
> Sinon:
> 
> N'oublie pas ton jus...


pas besoin de me rappeler le précédent...  

l'actuel correspond aussi à la description (si on élargit le sens de poils....  )


Sinon, qui imite l'autre?

Edit: Grillé par un insectivore (à la limite de l'omnivore)  avec une main comme Mickey..


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (20 Juillet 2008)

Shériff Cactus... en sucre.


----------



## kasarus (20 Juillet 2008)

Bon, c'est fini ces discussions bifilaires, on finit par s'y perdre...


----------



## Nao 76230 (20 Juillet 2008)

Vous êtes en état d'arrestation veillez sortir les piquant sur la tête ^^


----------



## kasarus (20 Juillet 2008)

System_Error:"Operating time is too long" 
Reboot ;

(* Time to go to Mac OS, isn't it? *) 




(Sans rancune?)


----------



## Nao 76230 (20 Juillet 2008)

Dommage que Mac OS X ne boote pas sur AMD Géode ...

Hein, cactus-man ? *le super-héro des cactus ^^*


----------



## kasarus (20 Juillet 2008)

Sache que tes flatteries ne changeront rien....

(ça ne sert à rien de me caresser dans le sens du poil, parce que il n'y a pas de sens....)





*****



MAIS 


VIL COPIEUR....

La position de tes bras est la même que la mienne..... :mouais:


----------



## Nao 76230 (20 Juillet 2008)

Pas du tout, je demande un câlin ^^

Je n'oserait pas de caresser dans le sens du poil car qui s'y frotte s'y pique !


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juillet 2008)

1f¯*[Ã5eÄ2fÃKZPhGh§Fi·Iu·Wu¨Vy¯MR
Pn*pwfz«U\NuÆe}Êzn¶Y»Yä é çæî è
ÉgÈqÐz¤Òzá.3º±-2®#7I°9E=cMPUkrr


----------



## kasarus (21 Juillet 2008)

Nao 76230 a dit:


> Pas du tout, je demande un câlin ^^
> 
> Je n'oserait pas de caresser dans le sens du poil car qui s'y frotte s'y pique !



Exactement le slogan d'un de mes slips....



@ lHO: deux possibilités: Soit 1) tu penses que tous les robots sont d'origine extraterrestre et tu as un très mauvais Helveticalien.... 
2) Il fuat absolument que tu changes ton traducteur ASCII....


----------



## aCLR (21 Juillet 2008)

&#8211; T'as pas soif ?
&#8211; Si ! Mais où trouver de l'eau dans ce désert ?
&#8211; Là-bas !
&#8211; Oui ! Un cactus&#8230;
&#8211; &#8230;Coupons-le au pied&#8230;
:casse:


----------



## Pharmacos (21 Juillet 2008)

Et la couleur ? Y'a pas chez toi ?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juillet 2008)

Telle est ma quête, suivre l'étoile


----------



## Nao 76230 (21 Juillet 2008)

Telle est ma quête : trouver un Avatar ...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (21 Juillet 2008)

A VA BIEN TARD LE SOIR.

Zut, grillé par le robot bicolore. :rateau:


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (21 Juillet 2008)

Canard grillé et sauce échalote


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (21 Juillet 2008)

Nous recherchons votre Finder. Ne quittez pas.


----------



## Nao 76230 (21 Juillet 2008)

Tu connaît Adium ?


----------



## koeklin (21 Juillet 2008)

Un petit lien sympa pour enrichir la collection de possibles avatars de notre iThéière

Pour Robocop j'ai rien par contre... désolé


----------



## Nao 76230 (21 Juillet 2008)

Apprendre à cadrer, c'est pas compliqué 

Ce n'est pas Robocop mais Nao : http://www.aldebaran-robotics.com/pageProjetsNao.php


----------



## kasarus (21 Juillet 2008)

aCLR a dit:


>  T'as pas soif ?
>  Si ! Mais où trouver de l'eau dans ce désert ?
>  Là-bas !
>  Oui ! Un cactus
> ...



 Va mourir dans la Vallée de la Mort...


----------



## CRISPEACE (21 Juillet 2008)

Cactus en rage...

@kasarus : Ce thread s'intitule : "l'avatar du dessus"... Il est donc question de dire ce que tu penses de l'avatar qu'il y a au-dessus...  On ne floude pas ici, enfin presque...


----------



## kasarus (21 Juillet 2008)

CRISPEACE a dit:


> Cactus en rage...
> 
> @kasarus : Ce thread s'intitule : "l'avatar du dessus"... Il est donc question de dire ce que tu penses de l'avatar qu'il y a au-dessus...  On ne floude pas ici, enfin presque...



Et alors, pourquoi j'ai pas le droit de dire au robot qu'il aille crever dans la Vallée de la Mort...


et puis, (j'ai pas envie de cmpter le nombre de messages pourrites que j'ai fait ici, dans le plus pur respect des règles, donc ceci n'est qu'un petit accroc... 
MAIS CAY MAL...


Mea Culpa.


****
@Crispeace:Mais pourquoi diable ne pas vouloir changer de cadre, ça ne sert à rien de le réparer comme ça... :mouais:


----------



## CRISPEACE (21 Juillet 2008)

kasarus a dit:


> Et alors, pourquoi j'ai pas le droit de dire au robot qu'il aille crever dans la Vallée de la Mort...


J'ai pas dit que tu ne pouvais pas, il y a tout simplement des façons plus agréables de le dire... Et puis c'est à aCLR que tu as dit ça... :mouais:  



> Mea Culpa.


C'est bien de le reconnaître... 

Bon pour ton avatar : Stop au règlement de compte à O.K Corral... :rateau:


----------



## kasarus (21 Juillet 2008)

CRISPEACE a dit:


> J'ai pas dit que ne pouvais pas, il y a tout simplement des façons plus agréables de le dire... Et puis c'est à aCLR que tu as dit ça... :mouais:
> 
> 
> C'est bien de le reconnaître...
> ...




Pour ça que je l'ai pas dit au robot (et comme de toute façon, c'était juste parce que je suis d'une mauvaise foi évidente et très mauvais perdant, zut hein, pourquoi m'engluer dans des explications difficiles...), il est encore "nouveau"
 sur ce fil, donc il ne connaît pas mon ton ravageur D) alors qu'ACLR si ...  (et puis ACLR, il s'en fout, il sait que je le pense pas... trop bien comme type ce type passé


> à la centrifugeuse à sabler le verre




@ Crispeace:

La chirurgie esthétique n'est pas que du bricolage.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juillet 2008)

kasarus a dit:


> blabla.



tu ne devais pas changer d'avatar ?
tu ne devais pas partir en vacances ?


...


----------



## kasarus (21 Juillet 2008)

Je suis en vacances....
Juste que je suis le seul debout à cette heure ci,  la demoiselle dort :love:

et changer d'avatar sisi.... mais lequel, j'essaie de retoucher quelque photos là


----------



## aCLR (21 Juillet 2008)

Touche-moi déjà une fois avant de vouloir me retoucher


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juillet 2008)

Voir la pièce jointe 17858



*******
et retouche... 
avec un Gaussian Blur de 2 pixels...

*******
B 52

à toi.


.
 

.


----------



## aCLR (21 Juillet 2008)

Voir la pièce jointe 17859


Aspiration


----------



## Pharmacos (21 Juillet 2008)

Un homme


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juillet 2008)

ropinirole et ritonavir sont sur un navire.
saccharine tombe à l'eau.

où est quinine ?

et que sont devenus ebastine et ethanol ?


.


----------



## Valgio (21 Juillet 2008)

Tete de fou sur fond de gorge profonde!


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juillet 2008)

Valgio a dit:


> Tete de fou sur fond de gorge profonde!



tiens, tu as un copain: Nao 76230 du Bois-Guillaume...


.


----------



## Dead head (21 Juillet 2008)

Encore un robot ! 

_Édit :_ L'homme qui se fait manger a été plus rapide que moi.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juillet 2008)

Dead head a dit:


> L'homme qui se fait manger a été plus rapide que moi.




et l'homme qui a mal à la tête a encore oublié d'appeler Pharmacos...


.


----------



## Pharmacos (21 Juillet 2008)

LHO a dit:


> et l'homme qui a mal à la tête a encore oublié d'appeler Pharmacos...
> 
> 
> .


 

Prends un médicament


----------



## Nao 76230 (21 Juillet 2008)

Pharmacie Européenne ...

Bois-Guillaume ? 2 solution : tu a lu mon code postal (ceux qui l'on pas vu doivent voir un ophtalmo ...)

Dans ce cas, pas grave c'était une chance sur 3 ...

Si tu a utilisé mon IP, alors tu t'est planté : c'est le DSLAM qui est à Bois-Guillaume ...


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juillet 2008)

Euh...Vive le Japon !


----------



## CRISPEACE (21 Juillet 2008)

Vive Gandhi


----------



## kasarus (21 Juillet 2008)

Les indiens ont été influencés par les Grecs. (par Alexandre)


CRISSE  PAISSE sur le bord de la route?



Oh, un grillon.


----------



## aCLR (21 Juillet 2008)

Quant est-ce que tu fleuris ?


----------



## Dead head (21 Juillet 2008)

Quand est-ce que tu passes en couleurs ?


----------



## aCLR (21 Juillet 2008)

Dead head a dit:


> Quand est-ce que tu passes en couleurs ?



Me sert à rien
Voir la pièce jointe 17860



Par contre, tu devrais retirer les doigts de la prise


----------



## DarkPeDrO (21 Juillet 2008)

On dirait un portrait robot, comme dans la police =)


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (21 Juillet 2008)

chaussure abandonnée


----------



## aCLR (21 Juillet 2008)

On dirait les pompes que je portais il y a 25 ans 







Edit : Grillé par le Sieur Duck  @lors ce svg, il fonctionne ?


----------



## DarkPeDrO (21 Juillet 2008)

aCLR a dit:


> *On dirait les pompes que je portais il y a 25 ans*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Eh beh t'as bien vieilli, il y a des rides partout sur le portrait robot....


Ptit vieux va


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (21 Juillet 2008)

aCLR a dit:


> @lors ce svg, il fonctionne ?


Non. Je ne capte rien. L'image s'ouvre bien mais il n'y a pas plusieurs calques et je ne sais pas quoi faire.


----------



## DarkPeDrO (21 Juillet 2008)

Oh! Un canard empalé!

On en apprends tous les jours dans le bar


----------



## aCLR (21 Juillet 2008)

iDuck a dit:


> Non. Je ne capte rien. L'image s'ouvre bien mais il n'y a pas plusieurs calques et je ne sais pas quoi faire.


Je télécharge inkscape et je regarde ce qu'il en est 



&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;


Savate look tectronic


----------



## jeromemac (21 Juillet 2008)

s'est fait tirer au petit plomb dessus  mais sait garder le sourire


----------



## Nao 76230 (21 Juillet 2008)

Il y a de quoi sourire quand Windaube est dans le corbeille ...

 Qui à parlé de Japon ????? Nao est 100% Français


----------



## aCLR (21 Juillet 2008)

Microprocesseur Made In France


----------



## Hérisson (21 Juillet 2008)

tient ! un playmobil !:love:
décidément, avatar dessus, dessus...


----------



## Nao 76230 (21 Juillet 2008)

Nigloland !!


----------



## jeromemac (21 Juillet 2008)

y'a de quoi sourire quand on voit que tu peu pas sourire avec ton robot  ils ont oublié la bouche


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juillet 2008)

grève des éboueurs à Nice depuis le départ du CEO de Redmond qui vendait des fenêtres avec un nom de porte...


----------



## Nao 76230 (21 Juillet 2008)

^^ Toi au moins on a pas oublié de te mettre une bouche ...


----------



## Dead head (21 Juillet 2008)

Un Français 100 % robot.


----------



## Nao 76230 (21 Juillet 2008)

Les méfaits de l'extasi ...


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juillet 2008)

Nao 76230 a dit:


> Les méfaits de l'extasi ...



ancien robot de la Stasi...



(Ecstasy)


----------



## Hérisson (21 Juillet 2008)

A table!


----------



## CRISPEACE (21 Juillet 2008)

Un hérisson pudique... J'aurais tout vu !


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juillet 2008)

*******
edit: toasted par M & M


----------



## CRISPEACE (21 Juillet 2008)

Un homme (sûrement d'affaire) se fesant hurler dessus par sa ménagère de 35/40 ans parce qu'il a oublié de mettre un dessous de verre sous son scotch made in USA... 
Bonjour LHO


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juillet 2008)

CRISPEACE a dit:


> Un homme (sûrement d'affaire) se fesant hurler dessus par sa ménagère de 35/40 ans parce qu'il a oublié de mettre un dessous de verre sous son scotch made in USA...
> Bonjour LHO



plutôt pur malt écossais... 


*******
chez les Kennedy, cela devait se passer comme cela, avec MM comme bonniche des deux frangins...


.


----------



## aCLR (21 Juillet 2008)

LHO a dit:


> (Ecstasy)



C'est ça qu'il te souffle à l'oreille&#8230;

[dm]x5xdi2[/dm]


----------



## TibomonG4 (21 Juillet 2008)

Marilyn au carré de plexiglass nécessita 7 ans de réflexion

aCLR toasteur de panthère


----------



## Pharmacos (21 Juillet 2008)

Cours tibomon cours !


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juillet 2008)

Activité: 100 % dealer... d'extase.


----------



## kasarus (21 Juillet 2008)

CRISPEACE a dit:


> Un hérisson pudique... J'aurais tout vu !



C'est sûr que par rapport à moi, ça choque n'est ce pas?


----------



## CRISPEACE (21 Juillet 2008)

Luck Cactus...


----------



## DarkPeDrO (21 Juillet 2008)

Euh... les toilettes dans une gare?


----------



## jeromemac (21 Juillet 2008)

DarkPeDrO a dit:


> Euh... les toilettes dans une gare?



une paire de chaussure dans une gare


----------



## Nao 76230 (21 Juillet 2008)

Une jolie corbeille dans une gare. Je suis passé par là ^^


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juillet 2008)

un bot mal placé...


----------



## jeromemac (21 Juillet 2008)

LHO a dit:


> un bot mal placé...



le dentisssssssssssssste !!!


----------



## DarkPeDrO (21 Juillet 2008)

Une corbeille radioactive


----------



## Nao 76230 (21 Juillet 2008)

Charentaise power ?


----------



## jeromemac (21 Juillet 2008)

DarkPeDrO a dit:


> Un petit mafioso, qui est mal barré




une pompe bien mal barré dans la vie.... toute seul


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juillet 2008)




----------



## DarkPeDrO (21 Juillet 2008)

jeromemac a dit:


> une pompe bien mal barré dans la vie.... toute seul




Une corbeille qui a oublié de supprimer crosoft... et de s'autodétruiire:mouais:


----------



## CRISPEACE (21 Juillet 2008)

Voilà une corbeille rempli a bon escient...

Toasted by DarkPeDrO & LHO... :rateau:


----------



## DarkPeDrO (21 Juillet 2008)

CRISPEACE a dit:


> Voilà une corbeille rempli a bon escient...
> 
> Toasted by DarkPeDrO & LHO... :rateau:



Et voici un miss en manque d'affection!


----------



## CRISPEACE (21 Juillet 2008)

Eh ! J'ai vu les mêmes en soldes chez Gémo ! 
QUEL HORREUR !, c'est un avis personnel...


----------



## DarkPeDrO (21 Juillet 2008)

Et moi, je crois t'avoir aperçu dans le quartier mal famé tout près de la maison close au niveau de  la gare


----------



## jeromemac (21 Juillet 2008)

CRISPEACE a dit:


> Eh ! J'ai vu les mêmes en soldes chez Gémo !
> QUEL HORREUR !, c'est un avis personnel...



j'ai vu la meme à la télé, quelle boté (c'est un avis personnel  )


----------



## CRISPEACE (21 Juillet 2008)

DarkPeDrO a dit:


> Et moi, je crois t'avoir aperçu dans le quartier mal famé tout près de la maison close au niveau de  la gare



Et j'te permet pas ! Espèce de chaussure bon marché en plastique ! 



@Jéromemac :


----------



## Nao 76230 (21 Juillet 2008)

C'est impossible de jouer dans ces conditions, ya trop de posteurs !


----------



## DarkPeDrO (21 Juillet 2008)

Ha! Tout d'un coup, je trouve cette poubelle d'une finition et d'un raffiné hors du commun!


----------



## jeromemac (21 Juillet 2008)

DarkPeDrO a dit:


> Ha! Tout d'un coup, je trouve cette poubelle d'une finition et d'un raffiné hors du commun!



yo la godjo !!

triple toasted !! pas mal


----------



## DarkPeDrO (21 Juillet 2008)

Nao 76230 a dit:


> C'est impossible de jouer dans ces conditions, ya trop de posteurs !




Effectivement, c'est mortel!


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juillet 2008)

tout a ete dit sur la poubelle....


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juillet 2008)

MANO2A a dit:


> tout a ete dit sur la poubelle....


et sur l espadrille aussi....


----------



## CRISPEACE (21 Juillet 2008)

_[parenthèse] Allez ! Viendez antoine59 et Pharmacos... Je vous ai vu !  [/parenthèse]_


----------



## DarkPeDrO (21 Juillet 2008)

Pharmacos surveille, au cas où la miss de la maison close a un petit bobo...


----------



## ScubaARM (21 Juillet 2008)

Est ce à mon pieds ? j'en doute


----------



## jeromemac (21 Juillet 2008)

ScubaARM a dit:


> Est ce à mon pieds ? j'en doute



ba si ça rentre pas on y tapera à coup de marteau ...


----------



## Nao 76230 (21 Juillet 2008)

Je laisse tomber pour ce soir !


----------



## ScubaARM (21 Juillet 2008)

Marteau le petit robot


----------



## CRISPEACE (21 Juillet 2008)

DarkPeDrO a dit:


> Pharmacos surveille, au cas où la miss de la maison close a un petit bobo...



Oh ! T'as finis ? Ou tu préfères que je me fâche... ? 
Chaussure de m****... 



@ScubaARM : As avalé une batte de Baseball dans le sens de la largeur ou de la longueur, sais plus...


----------



## Pharmacos (21 Juillet 2008)

:love::love::love::love::love:


----------



## jeromemac (21 Juillet 2008)

Pharmacos a dit:


> :love::love::love::love::love:



bo tire avec cartouche etoilé


----------



## DarkPeDrO (21 Juillet 2008)

CRISPEACE a dit:


> Oh ! T'as finis ? Ou tu préfères que je me fâche... ?
> Chaussure de merde...



Bah oui, je sais, je suscite l'affection de tous... On me le dis souvent, même les miss


----------



## jeromemac (21 Juillet 2008)

DarkPeDrO a dit:


> Bah oui, je sais, je suscite l'affection de tous... On me le dis souvent, même les miss



tu vas te prendre un coup de tatane dans la tronche si tu continue


----------



## CRISPEACE (21 Juillet 2008)

Voir la pièce jointe 17862

Voir la pièce jointe 17863


_Édit : toastée par le co-fondateur de la Démicrosoftisation..._


----------



## DarkPeDrO (21 Juillet 2008)

CRISPEACE a dit:


> Voir la pièce jointe 17862
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 17863
> 
> ...



Héhé...! J'aime bien le modèle du dessus, j'hésitait avec un autre, finalement, j'ai pris l'autre:


----------



## jeromemac (21 Juillet 2008)

CRISPEACE a dit:


> Voir la pièce jointe 17862
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 17863
> 
> ...



la plus belle geule en noir et blanc que je connaisse


----------



## DarkPeDrO (21 Juillet 2008)

jeromemac a dit:


> la plus belle geule en noir et blanc que je connaisse



Ah...! Je l'adore cette poubelle...!


----------



## kasarus (21 Juillet 2008)

@ VAO et DARK PEDRO, ce rythme la n'est rien du tout par rapport a d'autres points suscitees par mon precedent avatar, prenez vite le rythme, conseil d'ami 





DarkPeDrO a dit:


> Bah oui, je sais, je suscite l'affection de tous... On me le dis souvent, même les miss



Oue? ben on veut bien du second degre ici, mais un peu plus de tact (et plus de reflexion) mais moins de reflexion a deux balles s il te plait, (personal mode on) surtout concernant CRIS... (personal mode off)
sinon


jeromemac a dit:


> tu vas te prendre un coup de tatane dans la tronche si tu continue



et je pense qu'au lieu de godasses pour tck, je prendrai de bonnes vieilles pataugas...


----------



## jeromemac (21 Juillet 2008)

kasarus a dit:


> @ VAO et DARK PEDRO, ce rythme la n'est rien du tout par rapport a d'autres points suscitees par mon precedent avatar, prenez vite le rythme, conseil d'ami
> 
> 
> 
> ...



haut les mains peau d'cactus !!


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juillet 2008)

kasarus a dit:


> @ VAO et DARK PEDRO, ce rythme la n'est rien du tout par rapport a d'autres points suscitees par mon precedent avatar, prenez vite le rythme, conseil d'ami



et cela puissance 20, tout en restant pertinent...  


*******
edit: bon, je ne peux pas répondre sur deux fils en même temps... (un ludique et un sérieux). :rateau: 
chercher l'erreur... :hein: 





.


----------



## jeromemac (21 Juillet 2008)

LHO a dit:


> et cela puissance 20, tout en restant pertinent...
> 
> 
> .



grande gueule malade


----------



## CRISPEACE (21 Juillet 2008)

(Je viens de voir une pub pour un gel "orgasmique féminin"... Je rêve !)


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juillet 2008)

CRISPEACE a dit:


> (Je viens de voir une pub pour un gel "orgasmique féminin"... Je rêve !)



justement, ils cherchent des bêta-testeuses....


----------



## DarkPeDrO (21 Juillet 2008)

LHO a dit:


> justement, ils cherchent des bêta-testeuses....



Ça c'est du tact!

PS: J'ai vu la même pub, ça m'a fait avaler de travers mon Actimel


----------



## CRISPEACE (21 Juillet 2008)

LHO a dit:


> justement, ils cherchent des bêta-testeuses....



 Désolée... Je fais pas partie des personnes de sexe féminin qui ont besoin de ça... Je savais même pas qu'ça pouvait exister... 



DarkPeDrO a dit:


> Ça c'est du tact!



Tout à fait ! 



DarkPeDrO a dit:


> PS: J'ai vu la même pub, ça m'a fait avaler de travers mon Actimel


----------



## kasarus (21 Juillet 2008)

DarkPeDrO a dit:


> Ça c'est du tact!
> 
> PS: J'ai vu la même pub, ça m'a fait avaler de travers mon Actimel



oui, tout est dans l'allusion, ou l'illusion, c'est juste la réaction de CRIS qui infirme ou confirme le sens de la phrase de LHO.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juillet 2008)

CRISPEACE a dit:


> Désolée... Je fais pas partie des personnes de sexe féminin qui ont besoin de ça... Je savais même pas qu'ça pouvait exister...



du reste, moi non plus. :rateau: 
ne savent plus quoi inventer ces ingénieurs de l'ère des espaces sociaux virtuels et déréalisés...



kasarus a dit:


> oui, tout est dans l'allusion, ou l'illusion, c'est juste la réaction de CRIS qui infirme ou confirme le sens de la phrase de LHO.


il existe des alternatives aux espaces de socialisation virtuelle, des formes de détournements du Web 2.0. 
(voir le travail de Aram Bartholl, un artiste assez particulier). 


.


----------



## jeromemac (21 Juillet 2008)

LHO a dit:


> du reste, moi non plus. :rateau:
> ne savent plus quoi inventer ces ingénieurs de l'ère des espaces sociaux virtuels et déréalisés...
> 
> 
> ...




ouuhhh a cette heure si tu fais mal à la tete toi !! 
ça va bien avec ton avatar du coup


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juillet 2008)

jeromemac a dit:


> ça va bien avec ton avatar du coup



je ne peux, hélas, pas en dire autant du tien... :rateau:


----------



## mado (22 Juillet 2008)

Serait ce un bâillement ?


----------



## Valgio (22 Juillet 2008)

Belle fille mais on l'imagine belle car le dessin est le miroir de ce qu'on veut voir


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (22 Juillet 2008)

iSex Toy


----------



## CRISPEACE (22 Juillet 2008)

iTea


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juillet 2008)

(Mar)iLyne


----------



## Valgio (22 Juillet 2008)

aieGame


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juillet 2008)

iSanKuKai


----------



## Valgio (22 Juillet 2008)

Tetris??? pourquoi t'es trist comme ça? faut garder le sourire ->


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juillet 2008)

Valgio a dit:


> Belle fille mais on l'imagine belle car le dessin est le miroir de ce qu'on veut voir



il faut se méfier des miroirs, surtout quand ils réfléchissent.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juillet 2008)

Que dire ? 
C'est aspirant


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juillet 2008)

etienne000 a dit:


> Que dire ?
> C'est aspirant




faut se faire violence le matin Bapu...


----------



## Valgio (22 Juillet 2008)

Il est écris a l&#8217;entré des enfers

Vous qui entré laissé tous espoirs


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juillet 2008)

Valgio a dit:


> Il est écris a l&#8217;entré des enfers
> 
> Vous qui entré laissé tous espoirs



dans les _Ailes du désir_, des anges tombent et se transforment en robot.


.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juillet 2008)

Tu fais peur....


----------



## Valgio (22 Juillet 2008)

LHO a dit:


> dans les _Ailes du désir_, des anges tombent et se transforment en robot.
> .


 

Quelque chose me dit quil navait pas bu que de la tisane Wim Wenders quand il a pondu ce film.

la sagesse nous Gandhi


----------



## Nao 76230 (22 Juillet 2008)

iEve ?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juillet 2008)

Le petit robot en mouss-euh !


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juillet 2008)

combat de robots sur le fil de l'avatar arbitré par le Mahatma Gandhi en personne*.
*

*******
edit: toasted par un jeu post-Punk made in Berlin-est...


----------



## Dead head (22 Juillet 2008)

Ma gueule ? Qu'est-ce qu'elle a, ma gueule ?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juillet 2008)

Inside the head of Buzz l'éclair.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juillet 2008)

tête de turc shooté au Raki dans la plaine de Samarcande.


----------



## ScubaARM (22 Juillet 2008)

tête couronnée


----------



## p4bl0 (22 Juillet 2008)

ScubaARM a dit:


> tête couronnée


Complètement marteau çuilà... -_-


----------



## Valgio (22 Juillet 2008)

Shlap d'une central nucélaire


----------



## kasarus (22 Juillet 2008)

oh un Itoy...


----------



## Valgio (22 Juillet 2008)

Oh un aieCactus !!!


----------



## Hérisson (22 Juillet 2008)

Un vibro... aux pommes ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (22 Juillet 2008)

Tape m'en 4.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juillet 2008)

le génie est dans la soupière...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (22 Juillet 2008)

Le génie va se faire bouffer tout crû par l'ogre


----------



## Valgio (22 Juillet 2008)

Coin Coin.. après le vilain petit canard, la vilaine petite cruche


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (22 Juillet 2008)

Hou le vilain robot.


----------



## Nao 76230 (22 Juillet 2008)

iThéière ...


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juillet 2008)

Croisement de Playmobil et de lego


----------



## Nao 76230 (22 Juillet 2008)

mais c'est qu'il est méchant l'avatar ??


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juillet 2008)




----------



## Nao 76230 (22 Juillet 2008)




----------



## aCLR (22 Juillet 2008)

2993 x 2426
La Nao-technologie ne ne recule devant rien


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juillet 2008)

aCLR a dit:


> 2993 x 2426
> La Nao-technologie ne ne recule devant rien



il aurait dû poster dans Porfolio.
_alèm_ l'aurait banni, juste avant sa retraite... 


*******
sinon, tu ressembles de plus en plus à un mineur polonais du début du siècle.


.


----------



## aCLR (22 Juillet 2008)

LHO a dit:


> ()
> sinon, tu ressembles de plus en plus à un mineur polonais du début du siècle.
> 
> 
> .



Voir la pièce jointe 17870

Solidarno&#347;&#263;​


----------



## Valgio (22 Juillet 2008)

La rougole en noir en blanc


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juillet 2008)

Le bleu du ciel...


----------



## aCLR (22 Juillet 2008)

Et le point blanc dans tout ça ? Où est-il ?




.


----------



## DarkPeDrO (22 Juillet 2008)

Un Hooligan qui s'est fait défoncé


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juillet 2008)

unijambiste burlingtonien.


----------



## DarkPeDrO (22 Juillet 2008)

Un dentiste qui a perdu sa fraise =)


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juillet 2008)

[YOUTUBE]0rwzZp72dVQ&hl=en&fs=1[/YOUTUBE]


.


----------



## DarkPeDrO (22 Juillet 2008)

LHO a dit:


> [youtube]0rwzZp72dVQ&hl=en&fs=1[/youtube]
> 
> 
> .




[youtube]qBICnwEwq3o&[/youtube]


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juillet 2008)

comparer une pub neurasthénique de shoes pour jouer aux dames et Tom Waits...  :hein: 

:afraid:


----------



## DarkPeDrO (22 Juillet 2008)

Je ne compare rien, je dis jsute que tu ferais mieux de retourner à tes fraises


----------



## Nao 76230 (22 Juillet 2008)

Sprotcheur de Cucaracha !!


----------



## Valgio (22 Juillet 2008)

oh un vieux model...


----------



## Nao 76230 (22 Juillet 2008)

Comment ça vieux modele ??

Tu cherche la bagare iBot ?

Ou alors tu veut faire un match à la Robot-cup 2009 ?


----------



## DarkPeDrO (22 Juillet 2008)

:sleep:

Ya que les robots rouillés comme toi pour sortir des mots pareils....


----------



## Nao 76230 (22 Juillet 2008)

Toi la pantoufle qui parle on t'a rien demandé ^^


----------



## duracel (22 Juillet 2008)

Oh, nono.


----------



## Valgio (22 Juillet 2008)

Nao 76230 a dit:


> Comment ça vieux modele ??
> 
> Tu cherche la bagare iBot ?
> 
> Ou alors tu veut faire un match à la Robot-cup 2009 ?


 
Juste un détail tu ne vole pas:mouais: et tu ne défonce pas les blocs de pierre de plusieurs tonnes avec un laser qui sort de ton bras:sleep: tu sais danser... dans un combat... pas partique 

Mais je te laisserais finir ta danse promis... 

Tien une pile pour Nao...


----------



## DarkPeDrO (22 Juillet 2008)

[Flood]Alors, là, j'ai rien à dire...[/Flood]


----------



## Nao 76230 (22 Juillet 2008)

Pareil ... *que dire d'une iPantoufle ?*


----------



## DarkPeDrO (22 Juillet 2008)

Nao 76230 a dit:


> Toi la pantoufle qui parle on t'a rien demandé ^^




Une petite astuce pour enlever le surplus de rouille qui ante le cerveau-machine de ton robot.

Passe en mode hibernation, comme sur mon MacBook quand je ferme l'écran.


----------



## Valgio (22 Juillet 2008)

un pantoufle parlante c'est une idée d'avenir elle pourrait dire le programe de la journée les rdv, la température si on a des coprs au pieds etc...


----------



## Nao 76230 (22 Juillet 2008)

Tu sait pas faire tout ça ??

Ok moi non plus ^^ mais je peut te lire tes mail ^^


----------



## DarkPeDrO (22 Juillet 2008)

Moi, monsieur, je sais utiliser un Mac sans les mains, et maintenir les petits petons que je protège, bien au chaud.

Toi, Nao, tu sais juste faire des Kernel Panic


----------



## Valgio (22 Juillet 2008)

)à!çà) )à)))àà '§!(è§è") )à)ç "))"àà(è!§)§))§§ § §

Oups j'avais pas lancer le décodeur.... lol 

Non je ne sais pas lire les mails.... mais bon je sais voler dans l'espace! 

Na!

(si ma mere me voyais je parle avec une pantoufle et un robot)


----------



## DarkPeDrO (22 Juillet 2008)

Valgio a dit:


> )à!çà) )à)))àà '§!(è§è") )à)ç "))"àà(è!§)§))§§ § §
> 
> Oups j'avais pas lancer le décodeur.... lol
> 
> ...



Nuance:

Tu ne voles pas dans l'espace, tu rêves d'y voler. La preuve?

À force de regarder le ciel, tes yeux ont pris sa couleur. :rateau:


----------



## Dead head (22 Juillet 2008)

C'est sûr qu'une pantoufle volant dans le ciel&#8230;


----------



## DarkPeDrO (22 Juillet 2008)

Dead Head n'a pas les idées très claires: excès de Red Bull


----------



## Nao 76230 (22 Juillet 2008)

C'est la cam qui faut sniffer, pas les pieds ^^


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juillet 2008)




----------



## DarkPeDrO (22 Juillet 2008)

Nao 76230 a dit:


> C'est la cam qui faut sniffer, pas les pieds ^^




Il y a un court-circuit dans le programme interne de la carte mère de ton robot, c'est ce qu'on appelle la combustion spontanée 


Oh, une collègue de CRISPEACE?


----------



## kasarus (22 Juillet 2008)

Bon, les gens, on me laisse jouer maintenant..

aux échecs.


----------



## Nao 76230 (22 Juillet 2008)

Super, cactus-dalton est de retour !!!


----------



## CRISPEACE (22 Juillet 2008)

DarkPeDrO a dit:


> ...Oh, une_ collège_ de CRISPEACE?



Tu voulais dire Collègue ?

@Kasarus : Cac-Boy, sans peur et sans reproches...  

_Édit : courcicuitée par Nao le petit robot... _


----------



## DarkPeDrO (22 Juillet 2008)

Tiens! T'es un oublié de i-Robots?

Desperate Housewives

Desperate Robots-tout-court


----------



## kasarus (22 Juillet 2008)

plaque réfléchissant. non, ceci n'est pas une faute dn conjugaison...

Sur ce, je vous laisse, soirée en perspective.

Amusez vous bien, et bonne soirée à vous (+  CRISPEACE)


----------



## DarkPeDrO (22 Juillet 2008)

CRISPEACE a dit:


> Tu voulais dire Collègue ?Non, je voulais dire copine de trottoir (je t'assure, c'est une blague)
> 
> @Kasarus : Cac-Boy, sans peur et sans reproches...
> 
> _Édit : courcicuitée par Nao le petit robot... _



Elle est de retour

Mais au fait, ta miss là, son pied, si je ne m'abuse, il rentre parfaitement dans mes VANS?! Comme dans Cendrillon


----------



## CRISPEACE (22 Juillet 2008)

DarkPeDrO a dit:


> Non, je voulais dire copine de trottoir (je t'assure, c'est une blague)



Je t'avais prévenu... Dommage 

N.B : Quand on "cite", on répond en dessous !


----------



## DarkPeDrO (22 Juillet 2008)

N.B: Pas forcément, j'ai vu des topics où les gens citaient, et écrivaient dans la citation.

Dans un tout autre registre (et pour revenir au fil directeur de ce sujet):

L'avatar de CRISPEACE ressemble à une star de cinéma, mais qui?


----------



## kasarus (23 Juillet 2008)

Okai, Darkpedro...

Tu vas avoir besoin de choisir:

1) Si tu veux que ta peau soit trouée autant que l'avatar d'ACLR, go ahead, tu continues avec tes remarques comme ça sur CRIS... (remarque, je pourrai dire des remarques comme ça tout court, mais , c'est pour préciser, le seul truc qui cloche ici, c'est que comme c'est CRIS, elle a (peut-être (comme le laisse entendre ton message...(d'ailleurs, répondre en public à un MP ou CDB, c'est peu correct, sauf quand tu es modérateur..., tu l'es? ah bon...)délicatement réglé l'affaire en privé, sinon, je te conseille de lire ce qui s'est passé quand il y a eu un souci de problèmes comme ça dans l'histoire de ce fil (ça remonte à 60-70 pages avant si je ne m'abuse).

Ok, c'est un fil pour dire ce que tu penses de l'avatar du dessus.

Mais, ce fil appartient au bar, donc au forum MacG, donc tu es tenu de respecter la charte à chacun de tes posts.

Relis la bien, il y a une clause qui s'applique aux messages (contenus) que tu as dit avant...

2) tu arrêtes avec ça. Et tu changes de ton...

P.S: Si tu me prends en grippe, je t'avertis d'avance, je m'en fous quelque peu. (sur un espace virtuel, le mal que l'on peut faire est limité.)
De plus, si tu me prends en grippe pour ce que je viens de te dire, je m'en foutrais
 doublement plus... à toi de voir pourquoi.

Voilà, si tu veux continuer cette agréable discussion, parle par M.P pour ne pas trop enquiquiner le sujet ici.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2008)

kasarus a dit:


> Sur ce, je vous laisse, soirée en perspective.





kasarus a dit:


> Okai



Petite soirée 

Sinon: Le cactus qui tire plus vite que son ombre  (C'est pour le sujet du fil, hein?)
Kasarus


----------



## kasarus (23 Juillet 2008)

BAh oui petite...

la miss a décidé de rester à la maison (pas trop de soirée un mardi soir...° je profite de la bathroom pause pour vous écrire


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2008)

kasarus a dit:


> BAh oui petite...
> 
> la miss a décidé de rester à la maison (pas trop de soirée un mardi soir...° je profite de la bathroom pause pour vous écrire



Mais qu'est-ce que tu fait 


Va la rejoindre..... et Fisa 

(Par décence, je reprendrais pas la phrase citée dans mon précédent post )

Ps: Ca n'a rien avoir, mais je viens de voir la pub pour l'iphone 3G. Elle est vraiment pas funky.


----------



## kasarus (23 Juillet 2008)

non mais la rejoindre alors qu'elle a fermé à clé....

je lui laisse de l'air.

et puis quant à ta phrase...       c'est faux.



Je sais prendre mon temps.



Bonne nuit et vraiment.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2008)

Cactuluck 
Sinon bonne soirée a tous


----------



## Xman (23 Juillet 2008)

Sim pudique le matin


----------



## jeromemac (23 Juillet 2008)

Xman a dit:


> Sim pudique le matin



va tchater avec une vache sur le clavier !!


----------



## Xman (23 Juillet 2008)

plaie au nasme !


----------



## CRISPEACE (23 Juillet 2008)

iBride...


----------



## Xman (23 Juillet 2008)

iBoulogne


----------



## CRISPEACE (23 Juillet 2008)

iCrétinCongénital... 

C'est bon, vous avez finis avec vos crétineries ? ça commence à devenir fortement désagréable !


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2008)

Merci B.S, Merci A.W


----------



## kasarus (23 Juillet 2008)

pour rester dans les i : 
izon reussi a l'enerver



Bon, par rapport a la tartine que j'ai pondu hier, je rajoute qu'il y a peut-etre trop d'assimilation a l'avatar ici, ca en devient malsain, c'est vrai que sous certains points de vue, ton avatar (CRIS) donc marilyn peut susciter assez clairement des pensees de ce type (dont je ne jugerai pas la profondeur, ni le niveau de non-reflexion, sinon on est mal parti sur les 176 pages de ce fil...).

Le souci ici est que le fil a derive du sujet initial, ce n'est plus le jeu de l'avatar du dessus, enfin ca l'est mais dans le contexte, id est en rattachant l'avatar au posteur...
A priori, en relisant la charte, on a le droit d'insulter l'avatar en tant qu'image. ( ce n'est pas une personne)
Seulement, la frontiere est tenue: en effet, l'avatar represente une partie de la personnalite du posteur donc, en s'en prenant a lui, on s'en prend au posteur.


Dernier souci: vous vous adressez (vous represente qui se sent concerne (je suis surement concerne aussi), j'ai failli etre plus precis, mais trop de noms tue le discours et transforme en attaque) directement au posteur, pour emettre votre pensee sur l'avatar.

Sur ce, be good...


----------



## Valgio (23 Juillet 2008)

kasarus a dit:


> Le souci ici est que le fil a derive du sujet initial, ce n'est plus le jeu de l'avatar du dessus, enfin ca l'est mais dans le contexte, id est en rattachant l'avatar au posteur...


 
Je suis en accord avec toi restons bee cool...

J'ai retrouvé ta petite famille:







On dit merci! svp


----------



## kasarus (23 Juillet 2008)

merci! svp.


C'est ça qu'il fallait dire?
****
et merde, j'ai encore oublié mon D.M d'info.


----------



## Valgio (23 Juillet 2008)

No comment....


----------



## Hérisson (23 Juillet 2008)

heureusement que t'es un robot, "p'têtre" que les épines ça te feras rien....:mouais:
Je sais c'est de mauvais goût:rose:


----------



## kasarus (23 Juillet 2008)

nigloo...


du calme, nigloo, et regarde à gauche à droite et encore...


----------



## Valgio (23 Juillet 2008)

Atta le cactus il est aussi grand qu'un totem de schaman (ref wow)et il vient faire le dure?

Remarque un Cactus qui attaque un hérisson ca va piquer des deux cotés


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2008)

C'est ici le nouvel endroit où on se fritte ?

Yeah !
Du coup, je me ré-abonne !

Bon, sinon : nono, le petit robot


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2008)

kasarus a dit:


> Okai, Darkpedro...
> 
> Tu vas avoir besoin de choisir:
> 
> ...





kasarus a dit:


> pour rester dans les i :
> izon reussi a l'enerver
> 
> 
> ...



vois-tu, il y a des gens qui mélangent le réel et le virtuel, pensant qu'il y a dissociation, alors qu'il y a continuité.
le virtuel n'opère qu'un simple déplacement.

et l'arbre ne saurait cacher la forêt.


*******
edit: 
@ PonkHead, RDV, à 16 h, Place de la Concorde pour un *vrai* duel au soleil façon _The swordsman of the swordsmen_ de Joseph Kuo (superbe duel face à l'océan)...

toi et moi. 
only.




.


----------



## Valgio (23 Juillet 2008)

ok voila en réponce a Ponk:

Iznogoud vertion game boy


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2008)

LHO a dit:


> vois-tu, il y a des gens qui mélangent le réel et le virtuel, pensant qu'il y a dissociation, alors qu'il y a continuité.
> le virtuel n'opère qu'un simple déplacement.
> 
> et l'arbre ne saurait cacher la forêt.
> ...


 
Et mon avatar ?
Tu ne dis rien sur mon avatar ?
Le jeu, c'est de dire un truc achte original et qui fait rigoler sur l'avatar !

Que la gueule de l'enfer te gobe la tête et te la recrache en forme de robot blanc aux yeux bleux !


----------



## Hérisson (23 Juillet 2008)

Valgio a dit:


> Atta le cactus il est aussi grand qu'un totem de schaman (ref wow)et il vient faire le dure?
> 
> Remarque un Cactus qui attaque un hérisson ca va piquer des deux cotés



:mouais:j'ai le poil dur:mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2008)

Hérisson a dit:


> :mouais:j'ai le poil dur:mouais:


 


PonkHead a dit:


> Et mon avatar ?
> Tu ne dis rien sur mon avatar ?
> Le jeu, c'est de dire un truc achte original et qui fait rigoler sur l'avatar !


 
Je vous déteste tous !


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> Je



voir edit...


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2008)

De tes provocations, je ne garderais que l'idée de la concorde.

Sinon, fais gaffe, tu as Mick Jagger derrière toi qui s'apprête à chanter.


----------



## Dead head (23 Juillet 2008)

T'as plus de dents, à force de bagarres ?


----------



## Valgio (23 Juillet 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> Que la gueule de l'enfer te gobe la tête et te la recrache en forme de robot blanc aux yeux bleux !


 

Le revoila a la charge 

Ma petite Eve laisse la trenquil tout le monde l'aime bien!

Mais dit moi tu connais Illustrator? ou Corel? c'est des programmes de dessins plus aboutis que paint de crosoft 

PS: juste une précision c'est du pour rigoler hien car la tandance est a la fight et au sous entendus foireux....:mouais:


----------



## DarkPeDrO (23 Juillet 2008)

Effectivement,

Je n'avais pas remarqué que le robot de Valgio portait le logo de la firme de Cupertino...

Cool


----------



## Valgio (23 Juillet 2008)

J'ai passé un temps de dinge à le refaire dans une pseudo perspective... et tu viens seulement de le voir!

Je vais trouvé ta jumelle chez brantano et lui faire ca fete....


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2008)

Valgio a dit:


> Mais dit moi tu connais Illustrator? ou Corel? c'est des programmes de dessins plus aboutis que paint de crosoft


 
Pffff - à vaincre sans péril, hein ?

Si tu est Eve, est-ce LHO ton "à dents" ? (ho là là, humour !)


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> Si tu est Eve, est-ce LHO ton "à dents" ? (ho là là, humour !)



t'achètes tes couleurs chez Adam Montparnasse ?


----------



## Nao 76230 (23 Juillet 2008)

Des couleurs tu t'en ai pas acheté du tout ^^


----------



## Valgio (23 Juillet 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> Pffff - à vaincre sans péril, hein ?
> 
> Si tu est Eve, est-ce LHO ton "à dents" ? (ho là là, humour !)


 
Humour quand tu nous tien...:mouais:

Mon Adans c'est Waaal-Eee ->:love::love::love:






Tu aurais préférer etre en Hd aussi hein AVOUE!


----------



## Valgio (23 Juillet 2008)

Nao 76230 a dit:


> Des couleurs tu t'en ai pas acheté du tout ^^


 
Et toi c'est comme les lunettes tu peux changer de couleur?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2008)

Valgio a dit:


> Et toi c'est comme les lunettes tu peux changer de couleur?



toi, il te manque le rouge pour défiler ou te défiler le 14 juillet...


----------



## Valgio (23 Juillet 2008)

LHO a dit:


> toi, il te manque le rouge pour défiler ou te défiler le 14 juillet...


 

Hello I'm from begium and you???

Toi tu défile ou avec tes couleur :hein: a l'entré du festival des film en noir et blanc 

tj humour hein?


----------



## Nao 76230 (23 Juillet 2008)

C'est pas parce que t'as les yeux bleus que t'es plus mignon ...

Moi mes yeux peuvent prendre n'importe quelle couleur !

Et on peut changer les parties colorés de ma coque !


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2008)




----------



## Valgio (23 Juillet 2008)

En réponce a Nao:

Toute les couleur...? tu peux devenir un robot gay alors avec toutes les couleur de l'arc en ciel???

Super tu va défiler a la GayPried et moi a l'Appel Expo.

Rapel je ne porte aucun jugement sur la comunauté homosexuel!


----------



## Nao 76230 (23 Juillet 2008)

à l'Apple Expo ? Sur les écran alors ^^

Moi j'ai déjà serré la main du Premier Ministre en personne et physiquement !


----------



## jeromemac (23 Juillet 2008)

Nao 76230 a dit:


> à l'Apple Expo ? Sur les écran alors ^^
> 
> Moi j'ai déjà serré la main du Premier Ministre en personne et physiquement !



il a du avoir mal avec tes paluches en ferraille


----------



## Nao 76230 (23 Juillet 2008)

Je suis en plastique; corbeille pleine (faudrait que quelqu'un pense à te vider)


----------



## Pharmacos (23 Juillet 2008)

cop

robo

cop


:rateau:


----------



## Valgio (23 Juillet 2008)

Des millions d'hommes participent aux guerres actuelles ; bientôt l'Europe entière ne sera peuplée que d'assassins.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2008)

Comme dirait nono le petit robot.


----------



## Valgio (23 Juillet 2008)

A va tar  ta geule a la récré!!!

toujours dans l'humour biensur!


----------



## ScubaARM (23 Juillet 2008)

La soupe au choux 2, le retour


----------



## Valgio (23 Juillet 2008)

Tu es pas un peux marteau? ^^


----------



## Dead head (23 Juillet 2008)

Il est originaire d'où, ce robot ?


----------



## Valgio (23 Juillet 2008)

Dead head a dit:


> Il est originaire d'où, ce robot ?


 

Wall-E un nouveau film de Pixar http://www.disney.be/Films/Wall-E/


----------



## DarkPeDrO (23 Juillet 2008)

Et ton cerveau de robot, j'espère qu'il n'est pas aussi rouillé que sa carroserie?!

EDIT:


----------



## Valgio (23 Juillet 2008)

Mais je n'ai pas de rouille?? tu en vois ou?

Et si j'en avais tu me praiterais un peux de coca pour dérouiller il parait que ca marche bien!


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (23 Juillet 2008)

Kernel Panic

Kernel Panic

Kernel Panic

Kernel Panic

Kernel Panic

Kernel Panic

Kernel Panic

Kernel Panic

Kernel Panic


----------



## DarkPeDrO (23 Juillet 2008)

iDuck a dit:


> Kernel Panic
> 
> Kernel Panic
> (...)




Je crois que j'en avais sorti une du genre....

iDuck, je trouve ce pseudo d'un raffiné... déconcertant. Remarque, ça va bien avec ton avatar...

J'espère ne pas avoir été trop méchant sur ce coup-là...


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2008)




----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2008)

Toasted par LHO. Par contre, sans se concerter, nos 2 images "marchent" assez bien ensemble...


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2008)

antoine59 a dit:


> Toasted par LHO. Par contre, sans se concerter, nos 2 images "marchent" assez bien ensemble...



que veux-tu, nous ne sommes pas conforme...


----------



## DarkPeDrO (23 Juillet 2008)

Bah, ouais, et alors? C'est pas de ma faute si je suis victime de mon succès


----------



## Nao 76230 (23 Juillet 2008)

Enjoy ...


----------



## CRISPEACE (23 Juillet 2008)

LHO a dit:


> &#8230;





antoine59 a dit:


> Toasted par LHO. Par contre, sans se concerter, nos 2 images "marchent" assez bien ensemble...



 Vous êtes trop fort !  

@darkpedro : Nettoyant pour W.C...

_Édit : toasted by iRobot... _


----------



## DarkPeDrO (23 Juillet 2008)

Nao 76230 a dit:


> Mais dans le film il n'y a pas de logo Apple ^^




Je ne crois pas que Apple aie l'habitude de financer les projets Diney.

Je me trompe?


----------



## Nao 76230 (23 Juillet 2008)

Désolé capsule-man, j'ai raté une page ...


----------



## DarkPeDrO (23 Juillet 2008)

Nao 76230 a dit:


> Désolé capsule-man, j'ai raté une page ...




Évidemment, je ne suis pas surpris du fait que tu aies raté une page, étant donné que ton robot date du siècle dernier, le tauxde calcul du processeur interne de la carte mère est vraiment bas.

Tu as pensé à la greffe?


----------



## ScubaARM (23 Juillet 2008)

mieux vaut un coca cola aux glaçons qu'un c---a collé au c****n (c'est bon je re plonge)


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2008)

Petit, petit, petit, petit, petit, petit, petit, petit, petit, petit, petit, petit, petit, petit, petit, petit, petit, petit, petit, petit, petit, petit, petit, petit, petit, petit, petit, petit, petit, petit, petit, petit, petit, petit, petit, petit, petit, petit, petit, petit, petit, petit, petit, petit, petit, petit, petit, petit, petit, petit, petit, petit, petit, petit, petit, petit, petit, petit, petit, petit, petit, petit, petit, petit, petit, petit, petit, petit, petit, petit, petit, petit, petit, petit, petit, petit, petit, petit, petit, petit, petit, petit, petit, petit, petit, petit, petit, petit, petit, petit, petit, petit, petit, petit, petit, petit, petit, petit, petit, petit, petit, petit, petit, petit, petit, petit, petit, petit, petit, petit, petit, petit, petit, petit, petit, petit, petit, petit, petit, petit, petit, petit, petit, petit, petit, petit, petit, petit, petit, petit, petit, petit, petit, petit, petit, petit, petit, petit, petit, petit, petit, petit, petit, petit, petit, petit, petit, petit, petit, petit..............




......Sluurp


----------



## DarkPeDrO (23 Juillet 2008)

ScubaARM a dit:


> mieux vaut un coca cola aux glaçons qu'un c---a collé au c****n (c'est bon je re plonge)



Personnellement, j'ai rien compris

Tu peux me la faire?


----------



## DarkPeDrO (23 Juillet 2008)

Rien compris du tout


----------



## ScubaARM (23 Juillet 2008)

une veille contre pétrie à deux balles : mieux vaut un coca cola aux glaçons qu'un caca collé au caleçon.
Désolé


----------



## DarkPeDrO (23 Juillet 2008)

ScubaARM a dit:


> une veille contre pétrie à deux balles : mieux vaut un coca cola aux glaçons qu'un caca collé au caleçon.
> Désolé





Elle est bien bonne celle-là. T'en aurais pas une autre pour me faire encore plus rire?


----------



## ScubaARM (23 Juillet 2008)

J'ose pas et en plus je viens d'avaler un décapsuleur, je l'ai pris pour une sardine


----------



## divoli (23 Juillet 2008)

ScubaARM a dit:


> une veille contre pétrie à deux balles : mieux vaut un coca cola aux glaçons qu'un caca collé au caleçon.
> Désolé



:mouais:

Ouais, je dirais plutôt que ça sent le vécu... :sleep:


----------



## DarkPeDrO (23 Juillet 2008)

Celle-ci, c'est pas encore ça....


----------



## Valgio (24 Juillet 2008)

Publicité pour iPod en forme de tache dencre noir sur fond caca doie


----------



## Dead head (24 Juillet 2008)

Observateur extraterrestre des moeurs des forums de MacGé.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juillet 2008)

Pepsi vaincra.


----------



## Valgio (24 Juillet 2008)

C'est lorsque vous avez chaussé vos pantoufles que vous rêvez d'aventure. En pleine aventure, vous avez la nostalgie de vos pantoufles.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juillet 2008)

IL Y A DANS LE MONDE 10 TYPES D'ETRES HUMAINS
CEUX QUI SAVENT COMPTER EN BINAIRE
ET LES AUTRES

CLICK CLICK CLICK _(__Rire de robot)_


----------



## Hérisson (24 Juillet 2008)

Oh la grande citrouille se rebelle...:rose:


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juillet 2008)

Janissaire, au bar du TGV Paris_Lyon...


*******
edit: toasted par un dessin de travers...


----------



## Dead head (24 Juillet 2008)

Celui qui n'en finit pas de se faire croquer.


----------



## Valgio (24 Juillet 2008)

Un éclaire vient de traverser mon espris:rateau:..... ouche ca doit faire mal!


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juillet 2008)

un belge amoureux, déguisé en robot suisse, qui visite l'Atomium de Brussels...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (24 Juillet 2008)

C'est bizarre : vous avez une dent en forme de tête d'homme.


----------



## Dead head (24 Juillet 2008)

C'est bizarre : vous avez un corps en forme de théière.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (24 Juillet 2008)

C'est bizarre : votre cerveau est tricolore.


----------



## Valgio (24 Juillet 2008)

Tant vas la cruche a l'eau qu'a la fin le canard ce noie


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juillet 2008)




----------



## Deleted member 18124 (24 Juillet 2008)

Les dents de la mère


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juillet 2008)




----------



## Nao 76230 (24 Juillet 2008)

Miam !


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juillet 2008)

Ouais, fais gaffe, hein ? Si tu me cherches, je te lance mes fulguro-doigts en mousse !


----------



## Valgio (24 Juillet 2008)

il rataque  a l'heure ou tout le monde cours apres la haute définition MONSIEUR PonkHead fait le rebel! plus il ya de pixel mieu c'est! :hein:


----------



## Nao 76230 (24 Juillet 2008)

Mais c'est qu'il est tout contant le Eve avec sa bande annonce en Full-HD (1080p) sur Apple.com ^^


----------



## Valgio (24 Juillet 2008)

http://www.apple.com/trailers/disney/walle/   voila pour ceux qui l'on pas encore vus... 

et toi tu as une bande annonce??? surtout pour le SAV?:love:


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juillet 2008)




----------



## Anonyme (24 Juillet 2008)

Préservatif de geek






Mince !
grillé par madame aime les chiens


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juillet 2008)

j'ai l'impression que Ponk nous fait un défilé d'avatars à défaut de maillot de bain en tricot ou elasthane...


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juillet 2008)

Eat'em all !


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juillet 2008)

La bourse ou la trique


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juillet 2008)

*******
edit: toasted par un bisontin en charentaises...


----------



## Aurélie85 (24 Juillet 2008)

prendre rdv chez l'hygiéniste dentaire


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juillet 2008)

Foutue super glue ....


----------



## Aurélie85 (24 Juillet 2008)

acheter du mascara


Bah si ! Vous avez jamais remarqué que cette autruche est maquillée ?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juillet 2008)

si je tire fort, un parachute se lance ! si si !

Ben attend les feux de la rampe macgeneration ...


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juillet 2008)

autruche cherche chien à oreilles et chien à oreilles cherche autruche désespérément...


*******
edit: en fait, le chien à oreilles est un lapin à oreilles du Schlaraffenland...


----------



## Xman (25 Juillet 2008)

hum ! j'en boufferais...


----------



## Nao 76230 (25 Juillet 2008)

Un Cow-Duck qui peut se connecter à MSN ...


----------



## macmarco (25 Juillet 2008)

Nao le petit robot.


----------



## Nao 76230 (25 Juillet 2008)

Après la Triforce : le TriC


----------



## guiguilap (25 Juillet 2008)

Robocop (?) 


_( Content d'être de retour de vacances !  )_


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juillet 2008)

PAN








plus de chocolat... ​


----------



## Nao 76230 (25 Juillet 2008)

Vise bien surtout *baisse la tête*


----------



## guiguilap (25 Juillet 2008)

Faut que je me mette à jour, moi, lieutenant des MacMafia !


----------



## Dead head (25 Juillet 2008)

de bique.


----------



## guiguilap (25 Juillet 2008)

... de moineau.


----------



## DarkPeDrO (25 Juillet 2008)

Faudrait rester dans le sujet les mecs.

J'adore le chocolat, mais je les mange pas si ils sont déja entamés... Je préfère les jeter... à la décharge.:mouais:


----------



## guiguilap (25 Juillet 2008)

Moi quand je vois un flingue déchargé, je le met avec le premier corps que j'imbibe.


----------



## DarkPeDrO (25 Juillet 2008)

Dis, tu connais Hitman? Je suis comme-lui, je cache deux sabres derrière mon dos. Et ce n'est pas un simple pistolet, c'est un 17 mm.

Et ailleurs, j'ai 4 colts 1911 avec silencieux fournis...


----------



## ScubaARM (25 Juillet 2008)

Artillerie

--------------------

Porte flingue des Macmafia


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juillet 2008)

PAN









plus de requin-marteau...        ​


----------



## ScubaARM (25 Juillet 2008)

hophophop, quel parrain a revendiqué ce fil ?


----------



## CRISPEACE (25 Juillet 2008)

Personne, on est en phase 1... Toute les équipes sont pas complètes...

Gros poisson.


----------



## ScubaARM (25 Juillet 2008)

Je me disais aussi 
Blonde fatale:love:


----------



## Dead head (26 Juillet 2008)

Mer fatale.


----------



## DarkPeDrO (26 Juillet 2008)

Esprit...Fatal


----------



## benkenobi (26 Juillet 2008)

Les crapules sont des crapules !!!


----------



## DarkPeDrO (26 Juillet 2008)

benkenobi a dit:


> Les crapules sont des crapules !!!



HéHé...! Tout est dit.


----------



## jeromemac (26 Juillet 2008)

DarkPeDrO a dit:


> HéHé...! Tout est dit.




tiré à vue


----------



## Nao 76230 (26 Juillet 2008)

ça doit être à coup de flingue que tonton Jobs a troué la corbeille pour nos yeux ébahis ^^


----------



## guiguilap (26 Juillet 2008)

Robot déjanté.


----------



## Nao 76230 (26 Juillet 2008)

Tueur de chocolat ???? Mais faut l'arrêter tout de suite !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## guiguilap (26 Juillet 2008)

Je suis pas un tueur de chocolat, je suis un chocolat tueur de chocolats  !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (26 Juillet 2008)

Dans mes bras mon ami !

Zut ! Grillé par le Ferrero Rocher.


----------



## guiguilap (26 Juillet 2008)

Merci mafioso  !


----------



## Nao 76230 (26 Juillet 2008)

Arrête de poster, j'ai trop faim ^^


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (26 Juillet 2008)

Merde ! Coincé ! AU.... SECOURS !


----------



## ScubaARM (26 Juillet 2008)

Touche pas au grisbi s****e !!!!


----------



## guiguilap (26 Juillet 2008)

Requin tueur.  ! Pansez vite vos plaies.


----------



## benkenobi (26 Juillet 2008)

J'ai pas choisi mon camp mais y'a du chocolat qui va fondre bientôt !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (26 Juillet 2008)

Vieillard et son bâton lumineux


----------



## DarkPeDrO (26 Juillet 2008)

Tellement petit qu'on voit même pas son flingue.


----------



## Bibabelou (26 Juillet 2008)

à un fidèle porte-flingue, un frère d'armes


----------



## DarkPeDrO (26 Juillet 2008)

HéHé...! Cosa Nostra...


----------



## benkenobi (26 Juillet 2008)

Cosa vostra è perdita d'avance...


----------



## DarkPeDrO (26 Juillet 2008)

Retourne chasser les étoiles


----------



## jeromemac (26 Juillet 2008)

DarkPeDrO a dit:


> Retourne chasser les étoiles



tu veu jouer à la baballe


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juillet 2008)

oui...


----------



## DarkPeDrO (26 Juillet 2008)

jeromemac a dit:


> tu veu jouer à la baballe



Pan!

Finie la corbeille, elle est purgée, pour toujours: Je l'aie enfermée dans un coffre fort en métal lourd et en titane, j'y ai paramétré un code indestructible à reconnaissance rétine et je l'ai verrouillé avec une clé magnétique que j'ai coupée en deux et jeté dans un incinérateur.
Puis j'ai jeté le coffre au fond de la mer noire. 

T'as plus aucune chance mon pote...


----------



## guiguilap (26 Juillet 2008)

Flingueur bientôt flingué.


----------



## DarkPeDrO (26 Juillet 2008)

C'est pas bien de gaspiller le chocolat!
Quoique, celui-ci ne donne pas très envie...


----------



## guiguilap (26 Juillet 2008)

Tu manges jamais de rochers Suchard ?  Y'a quand même des ignorants ici ! ...


----------



## DarkPeDrO (26 Juillet 2008)

Si, mais pas déja entamé


----------



## guiguilap (26 Juillet 2008)

Même entamé par une J.B.A.F.P.  ?


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juillet 2008)

un peu de Profiterolles © et une Fine Champagne XO ©...

avant de mettre un genou à terre et d'entendre dans la lumière verticale et solaire du jour et le bruissement du vent dans les arbres qui s'agitent avec grâce, le bruit sourd et somptueux du cran de sûreté qui se relève...

il suffit, alors, de fermer les yeux et d'attendre.
c'est beau et c'est tendre...

PAN











​


----------



## Dead head (26 Juillet 2008)

Tiens ! un chocolat qui parle  ! Serait-ce de la ventriloquie par ondes wifi ?



_Toasted_ par l'homme qui tire plus vite que je n'écris.


----------



## ScubaARM (26 Juillet 2008)

un éclair de génie ? du mal


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juillet 2008)

j'ai vu dans une Galerie Parisienne (rue des Deux-Ponts) une peinture (en deux versions) où un type tire dans un aquarium, derrière lequel évolue un requin...


PAN​ 










​


----------



## ScubaARM (26 Juillet 2008)

LHO a dit:


> j'ai vu dans une Galerie Parisienne (rue des Deux-Ponts) une peinture (en deux versions) où un type tire dans un aquarium, derrière lequel évolue un requin...
> 
> 
> PAN​
> ...




Un grand malade sans doute, genre comme ceux qui tirent au pistolet à eau avec de la grenadine dedans


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juillet 2008)

tu me déçois grandement ScubaARM.
déjà d'avoir trahit notre amitié et d'avoir fait une faute de goût dans le choix de tes armes... 

j'aurais choisi le pistolet sous-marin HK P-11 des nageurs de combat...


----------



## ScubaARM (26 Juillet 2008)

Si on peut même plus rigoler entre ami

Pas mal ton flingue sous marin en effet, c'est juste pas facile à mettre dans une poche, et pour le combat rapproché .... faut pas perdre l'esprit fantassin


----------



## DarkPeDrO (27 Juillet 2008)

Un requin marteau, c'est encore plus dur à fourrer dans une poche...


----------



## Nao 76230 (27 Juillet 2008)

Wayyyy : un flingue !! Aide-moi : Tire sur Gate (mais laisse-le assé vivant pour qu'il continue de donner ses sous au pauvres ^^)


----------



## Bibabelou (27 Juillet 2008)

Nao 76230 a dit:


> Wayyyy : un flingue !! Aide-moi : Tire sur Gate (mais laisse-le assé vivant pour qu'il continue de donner ses sous au pauvres ^^)



R2D2 qui s'est fait lifté?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juillet 2008)

[GV][/GV]tu t'entraînes pour le casting du prochain film de Georges A. Romero... 

je t'apprendrais, collègue, le maniement des armes:
leçon n°1: toujours suivre la main, jamais le couteau...


----------



## jeromemac (27 Juillet 2008)

LHO a dit:


> [GV][/GV]tu t'entraînes pour le casting du prochain film de Georges A. Romero...
> 
> je t'apprendrais, collègue, le maniement des armes:
> leçon n°1: toujours suivre la main, jamais le couteau...



tu te prends pour une lumiere?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juillet 2008)

jeromemac a dit:


> tu te prends pour une lumiere?



tiens, il est 11:53:42, je vais allé descendre les poubelles...
arghh, le dimanche, il n'y a pas de ramassage... :rateau:

alors, je remonte pour flooder sur mac-g... 


*******
allez, bonne journée à tous.


----------



## Dead head (27 Juillet 2008)

LHO a dit:


> tiens, il est 11:53:42, je vais allé descendre les poubelles...
> arghh, le dimanche, il n'y a pas de ramassage... :rateau:
> 
> alors, je remonte pour flooder sur mac-g...
> ...



Pourquoi ne décharges-tu pas ton flingue sur cette satanée poubelle ? Ce serait plus simple, non ?


----------



## DarkPeDrO (27 Juillet 2008)

Et toi, tu devrais te décharger tout court! 

Elle est bonne celle-là, hin!


----------



## Dead head (27 Juillet 2008)

Bric à brac qui se fait rire lui-même. :rateau:


----------



## DarkPeDrO (27 Juillet 2008)

Hmm... Attends voir....

Je vais décharger mon arme sur toi, tu vas voir...

(Oh... Celle-ci elle est encore mieux! Je me marre comme un malade)


----------



## Dead head (27 Juillet 2008)

L'arme d'un malade


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juillet 2008)

Une bague ?
Mais de quoi alors , de croque mort ?


----------



## Dead head (27 Juillet 2008)

Discours inepte.


----------



## DarkPeDrO (27 Juillet 2008)

Toi, t'as pris la grosse tête...


----------



## Dead head (27 Juillet 2008)

C'est un lego ?


----------



## DarkPeDrO (27 Juillet 2008)

En quelques sorte... Sauf que ça lance des balles de calibre 17 mm plu vite que toi tu n'ouvre les paupières...



*PAN!*


----------



## Dead head (27 Juillet 2008)

M'en fous ! Tu ne peux pas me tuer, je suis déjà mort.


----------



## DarkPeDrO (27 Juillet 2008)

Exac! Je fais juste te tuer encore plus


----------



## Valgio (28 Juillet 2008)

DarkPeDrO a dit:


> Exac! Je fais juste te tuer encore plus


Que de joie et d'amour dans ce que tu dit :rateau:

Et tu as pas un plus gros calibre


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juillet 2008)

Eve - le robot qui aime les _gros_ calibres...


----------



## Valgio (28 Juillet 2008)

OUIIIIII enfin je les aimes bien pour mieu les utiliser 

et toi tu as un plus gros a ce que je vois.... :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juillet 2008)

Tenait pas tout entier sur la photo, c'est dire...

Et il fait "pouit pouit pouit" quand on joue avec la gâchette...


----------



## Valgio (28 Juillet 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> Tenait pas tout entier sur la photo, c'est dire...
> 
> Et il fait "pouit pouit pouit" quand on joue avec la gâchette...


 
Je tien a préciser que nous parlon d'amre a feu pour les plus prevers d'entres nous qui auraient pas mégarde compris autre chose!

Et pour ce qui est de ton calibre la taille importe peux c'est la rigeure au travail qui compte!:love:


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juillet 2008)

Valgio a dit:


> Je tien a préciser que nous parlon d'amre a feu


 
Bien entendu !

_what else ?_


----------



## Valgio (28 Juillet 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> Bien entendu !
> 
> _what else ?_


 
Tu veux un dessin???? je suis graphiste ca sera vite fais 

Par ailleur ou sont passé les supers petits avatars multicolores:love:


----------



## Dead head (28 Juillet 2008)

Une pomme à la place du coeur.


----------



## DarkPeDrO (28 Juillet 2008)

Valgio a dit:


> Je tien a préciser que nous parlon d'amre a feu pour les plus prevers d'entres nous qui auraient pas mégarde compris autre chose!
> 
> *Et pour ce qui est de ton calibre la taille importe peux c'est la rigeure au travail qui compte!:love*:



Bah, t'as pas vu encore le mien en action, je l'ai customisé, comme on customise une voiture:

J'ai changé les gachette, j'en ai mis en titane
J'ai ajouté quelques compenssateurs
Et pour finir, j'y ai rajouté un plus gros ressort.

Déja qu'il faisait de jolis trous, maintenant, ce sont des cratères...


----------



## Valgio (29 Juillet 2008)

Dead head a dit:


> Une pomme à la place du coeur.


 
Comme chacun de nous! :love::love::love:

Pour valgio hip hip hip???


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juillet 2008)

Valgio a dit:


> Par ailleur ou sont passé les supers petits avatars multicolores:love:


 
Un esthète, enfin !

Il reviendront bientôt - pour l'instant, c'est la customisation "mafia" qui prime.


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juillet 2008)

s'entraîne pour le casting de la suite de _C'est arrivé près de chez vous_....


----------



## Valgio (29 Juillet 2008)

Mafia ok mais de ou 

Car la c'est la mafia Hawaie vamos a la playa oh oh oooh oh


----------



## NED (29 Juillet 2008)

white vibro-boy ???


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juillet 2008)

pub pour les coton-tiges de marque O'Reilly...


----------



## Dead head (29 Juillet 2008)

Oh ! le joli petit chaperon rouge ! 

Zut ! L'homme armé m'a _tuer,_ euh... toated.


----------



## Valgio (29 Juillet 2008)

L&#8217;intelligence dépend du nombre de connexion cérébral que nous avons certains n&#8217;ont pas tout branché!


----------



## DarkPeDrO (29 Juillet 2008)

C'est ce qu'on appele:

"Être déconnecté"


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juillet 2008)

Bowling for columbine....


----------



## Dead head (29 Juillet 2008)

Bô chapô.


----------



## Xman (29 Juillet 2008)

Le dernier neurone cocardien.....un peu fatigué...... (srevne'l à)


----------



## Dead head (29 Juillet 2008)

Un canard un peu vache, qui écrit de droite à gauche. :rateau:


----------



## jeromemac (29 Juillet 2008)

Dead head a dit:


> Un canard un peu vache, qui écrit de droite à gauche. :rateau:



cerveau de français à l'envers ?


----------



## johnlocke2342 (30 Juillet 2008)

Je m'immisce dans le jeu.
Une bonne initiative?


----------



## DarkPeDrO (30 Juillet 2008)

Hitman! Version Intel... !


----------



## Sindanárië (30 Juillet 2008)

Fournisseur pour Modérateur


----------



## Valgio (30 Juillet 2008)

Un penseur impensable?


----------



## kasarus (30 Juillet 2008)

LHO a dit:


> [GV][/GV]tu t'entraînes pour le casting du prochain film de Georges A. Romero...
> 
> je t'apprendrais, collègue, le maniement des armes:
> leçon n°1: toujours suivre la main, jamais le couteau...



C'est l'inverse...


toujours suivre le couteau, jamais la main... pour le combat au couteau.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juillet 2008)

kasarus a dit:


> C'est l'inverse...
> 
> 
> toujours suivre le couteau, jamais la main... pour le combat au couteau.


 

jeune padawan, déguisé en oursin du désert,

suivre la main qui tient le couteau, pas le couteau qui change de main...


----------



## kasarus (30 Juillet 2008)

LHO a dit:


> jeune padawan, déguisé en oursin du désert,
> 
> suivre la main qui tient le couteau, pas le couteau qui change de main...



Ok, c'était peu clair... mais padawan n'est pas le mot...  plutôt l'ombre de la souris.

*****


PAN.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juillet 2008)

Hulk-cactus.


----------



## kasarus (30 Juillet 2008)

Back to fundamentals...


----------



## Dead head (30 Juillet 2008)

Je suis sûr que l'étoile est fausse.


----------



## Pharmacos (30 Juillet 2008)

Tiens t'a pas ton chapeau ?


----------



## Valgio (30 Juillet 2008)

Avec qui ce passe, tu as pas peur de devoir retirer les étoiles de ton bazard bleu là?


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juillet 2008)

walli wallou sur tous les écrans pour enfant...


----------



## kasarus (30 Juillet 2008)

[HORS_SUJET] ben, tiens, déjà, vu que chez toi... [HORS_SUJET]

Clik Clik Clik 

Eh ve téléphoner maison.


****

Fumé par LHO: Profite, profite des faiblesses de mon WIFI...

****

FREEZE, Sanofabitch


----------



## Valgio (30 Juillet 2008)

Haut les racines ou je pic!


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juillet 2008)

kasarus a dit:


> [HORS_SUJET] ben[HORS_SUJET]
> Fumé par LHO: Profite, profite des faiblesses de mon WIFI...



oui, on dit ça...
il suffit de retirer ses mouffles pour taper sur le clavier (hein, mais pas trop fort... quand même)

*******
@ Wall-e:* Wall-où...
*


----------



## ScubaARM (30 Juillet 2008)

Futur ex porte flingue mafieux


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juillet 2008)

sauf, que je n'ai pas revendiqué ce fil, monsieur le Requin-en-fibre-armée...


----------



## kasarus (30 Juillet 2008)

Merde.... je t'aurai vengé LHO sans le grand méchant KOC (mais bon un KOC gentil.... ce n'est plus crédible)



@ScubaArM: NOOOOOON, Raclure, tu me le payeras;... Tash, un coup de Harpon électrique en plus dans les côtes....


*JE HAIS MON WIFI: AIRPORT HELP*....


----------



## Valgio (30 Juillet 2008)

My name is Ho,        L HO:style:


----------



## ScubaARM (30 Juillet 2008)

Pour Kasarus : 

Même pas mal bandit cacté  t'as essayé le veet pour les piquants ? 

Valgio, attends un peu je n'ai encore rien lâché (cf. poste sur la Soupe aux Choux)


----------



## kasarus (30 Juillet 2008)

MOUHAHA, même avec un wifi agonisant, je grille des gens...


Le VÊÊÊÊÊÊÊT   MAIS il est marteau....

Non, mais c'est moins pire que la progestérone à outrance.


----------



## macmarco (30 Juillet 2008)

Epouvantail texan.


----------



## kasarus (30 Juillet 2008)

Que fait ce symbole dans ces lieux maudits?


----------



## Dead head (30 Juillet 2008)

Si ! si ! L'étoile est en plastique.


----------



## DarkPeDrO (30 Juillet 2008)

Ça me fait penser aux couleur du Pepsi Cola


----------



## kasarus (30 Juillet 2008)

Plus simple d'appuyer sur la gâchette que de réfléchir...
*****
Dois-je m'autociter pour te faire comprendre que tu postes encore n'importe comment...?


----------



## DarkPeDrO (30 Juillet 2008)

Toi, tu pourrais être modo, t'as l'attitude, et le style (l'étoile de shérif)


----------



## kasarus (30 Juillet 2008)

Oui, je pourrais...

Mais, non, je suis trop jeune peut-être.

Non, je n'ai pas assez de temps.

Non, je n'ai pas encore assez d'altruisme, voire de compassion

Dans ce sens, ce pourrait être un entraînement, sortir de ma petite condition, et voir, deviner celle des autres.

Il faut y être préparé, il y a de nombreux moyens de perdre la foi en l'homme...
Ne pas oublier aussi ses faiblesses...

les surmonter peut-être.
se repérer soi-même dans l'abîme, la foule, la meute.
Chercher la vérité dans les vérités, se perdre, devenir quelquonque, fuir ce que l'on retrouve du côté même de la fuite.
Mais, je digresse...
Revenons au sujet.
*****
les douilles sont mieux pleines que vides.


----------



## DarkPeDrO (30 Juillet 2008)

Hmmm...?

Dis-moi, tu connais Hitman? Tu as déja vu le film? C'est très intéressant tu sais. Car lui et moi, nous possédons certains atouts commus.... Comme le fait de cacher 4 17mm derrière son dos...


----------



## kasarus (30 Juillet 2008)

C'est fou, cette manie de flingues. 
Dis moi tu connais le shuriken?

ou les bolas (moins meurtrières mais bien plus efficaces)

et une pression bien placée dans le cou qui te rend inconscient en 5-8 secondes?

ou tout simplement un coup de pied dans les organes génitaux?

ou une prise de judo qui te laisse ébranlé par terre, le dos bien droit sur le tapis...?

Il y a pas mal de manières de blesser/tuer mais le flingue c'est la pire.

Le pouvoir derrière la gâchette...
un clic et hop un homme en moins.
Simple comme tout.
De loin.
On se sent puissant.
Un Dieu.
tout ça dans une main. Un petit truc juste deux fois plus grand qu'un Iphone. 
ça peut rendre fou, ce truc.

Pas moi, je suis déjà fou.


----------



## kasarus (30 Juillet 2008)

il ya une épine qui m'est rentrée dans le crâne.
pas le cran pour aller poster dans un fil plus approprié. (les fils de textes... je suis trop nul dans l'écriture)
Mais, après tout, on dit ce que l'on pense en voyant l'avatar.

Bon, ben, je pense.


----------



## youyou54 (31 Juillet 2008)

[dm]x4fs31&related=0[/dm]

EDIT: J'ai honte d'avoir posté ceci ... la vidéo est pourrie ...
Je cherchais l'originale que je n'ai pas trouvée.


----------



## DarkPeDrO (31 Juillet 2008)

Elle est assez... lamentable cette vidéo. Certaines personnes sont prêtes à tout pour se faire remarquer... en très mauvais.
J'ai honte pour eux...


----------



## Xman (31 Juillet 2008)

trou de balles !

.... Après


----------



## DarkPeDrO (31 Juillet 2008)

Hmmm... C'est pas encore ça....


----------



## Sindanárië (31 Juillet 2008)

FollowMe pour la navette de DarkVador


----------



## Dead head (31 Juillet 2008)

Mais où ai-je bien pu mettre mes cheveux ?


----------



## Anonyme (1 Août 2008)

Philippe de Champaigne. Nature morte au crâne.


.


----------



## Dead head (1 Août 2008)

Une arme entre les mains, mais vraiment pas de tête.


----------



## Aurélie85 (1 Août 2008)

Liberté Égalité Fraternité


----------



## vousti (1 Août 2008)

PAN!!!!
desole le coup est parti tout seul


----------



## Anonyme (1 Août 2008)




----------



## Anonyme (1 Août 2008)

Ascenseur, jolies filles et cocktails


----------



## Anonyme (1 Août 2008)

désert_train_whiskey et Colt 41...


----------



## Anonyme (1 Août 2008)

PAN !


----------



## Dead head (1 Août 2008)

Mesdames, Messieurs, je ne dirai qu'un "mot" : PAN !


----------



## kasarus (1 Août 2008)

Tiens, un pixel mort.


----------



## aCLR (1 Août 2008)

:affraid:V'là l'shérif&#8230;:affraid:


----------



## Voigt-kampf (1 Août 2008)

^ "And if you are blonde and you have a big poitrine ..."


----------



## aCLR (1 Août 2008)

Om Mani Padme Hum


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (2 Août 2008)

Tueur à gages


----------



## Dead head (2 Août 2008)

C'est curieux chez les marins ce besoin de faire des phrases


----------



## kasarus (2 Août 2008)

Dents de scie...

Tête dans une tête.

Tête sur l'abîme, mise en abîme.

Rouge.

Bleue.

Noir.

Asexué.

Éclair dans l'ombre.

Ombre du clair.

Noir...
et une tache.


----------



## Dead head (2 Août 2008)

Enfer vert.


----------



## kasarus (2 Août 2008)

Le fil est en passe d'être foudroyé.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Août 2008)




----------



## koeklin (3 Août 2008)

[YOUTUBE]T5Xl0Qry-hA[/YOUTUBE]

ps: ça fout quand même une drôle d'ambiance cette surabondance de flingues sur le forum, je sais que c'est un jeu, mais tous ne le savent pas...


----------



## Anonyme (3 Août 2008)

*******
j'aime bien la version de _Bang Bang_ dans _Kill Bill_...


----------



## Dead head (3 Août 2008)

[YOUTUBE]KJg5fXFtQCo[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Anonyme (3 Août 2008)

j'ai mal à la tête:

[youtube]ueiL0THVG84&hl=en&fs=1[/youtube]


----------



## Hérisson (3 Août 2008)

"he shot me down"


----------



## kasarus (3 Août 2008)

Vouuum...

Protch.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Août 2008)

kasarus a dit:


> Vouuum...
> 
> Protch.



kritchhh...








Green Jelly (beurk) mise en réseau sur un Backbone avec des vitesses variables, aléatoires et contradictoires ou comment j'ai éclaté la tête de Hulk (na) sur le Terminal de sortie...


----------



## p4bl0 (3 Août 2008)

*PAN!*

!


----------



## Dead head (3 Août 2008)

Salut, fillette !


----------



## macaronique (3 Août 2008)

This is Your Brain on Pepsi


----------



## Anonyme (3 Août 2008)

à Genève, le lac est bleu.
il est imprudent de s'y baigner...


----------



## manulemafatais (3 Août 2008)

Héé mais t'arrête de pointer c'truc-la vers moi toi


----------



## Anonyme (3 Août 2008)

ceci n'est pas un oeil...


----------



## manulemafatais (3 Août 2008)

Pan dans la gueule


----------



## jeromemac (3 Août 2008)

boum un trou dans l'oeil


----------



## kasarus (3 Août 2008)

Poubelle magnétique.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Août 2008)

réseau écologique...


----------



## kasarus (3 Août 2008)

Recycleur manuel.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Août 2008)

délire amazonien...




Vous devriez donner des points disco à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à kasarus.


----------



## kasarus (3 Août 2008)

JE SUIS L'ALFA et le Trou noir.



merci  (c'est l'intention qui compte )


----------



## Anonyme (3 Août 2008)

nouilles aux épinards à rayonnement high-tech dans un accélérateur à poussière du Cap-Vert ayant rencontrées un garage pour Alfa Roméo...



et on dit Alpha...


----------



## Nao 76230 (3 Août 2008)

Tireur d'élite (pas de second degré ^^)


----------



## Anonyme (3 Août 2008)

l'est pas en forme le robot
l'est un peu flou sur la photo
l'a une drôle de tête
l'a plus toute sa tête


.


----------



## roukinaton (4 Août 2008)

Icone sovietique psychedelique....


----------



## kasarus (4 Août 2008)

LHO a dit:


> nouilles aux épinards à rayonnement high-tech dans un accélérateur à poussière du Cap-Vert ayant rencontrées un garage pour Alfa Roméo...
> 
> 
> 
> et on dit Alpha...



C'était pour voir si tu allais saisir la perche 

Je ne m'étais pas trompé 

Et puis...
J'ai passé pas mal de temps avec mon dico de grec pour savoir comment ça s'écrit (tu sais, celui à côté du gaffiot)


----------



## Madeline (4 Août 2008)

Aimerait bien entrer chez les verts... mais le vert ne suffit pas !


----------



## Dead head (4 Août 2008)

« Qu'est-ce que c'est ? Qu'est-ce qu'il a ? Qui c'est celui-là ?
Complètement toqué, ce mec-là ! Complètement gaga ! (&#8230 »


----------



## kasarus (4 Août 2008)

Encore devant moi?...


----------



## kasarus (4 Août 2008)

C'est fou...

Un tas de gélatine verte mise en fagots...
ou 
un tunnel 3D vers la fin.

Une porte de sortie 2 dimensionelle dans l'espace.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Août 2008)

kasarus a dit:


> C'était pour voir si tu allais saisir la perche
> 
> Je ne m'étais pas trompé
> 
> ...



c'est pas compliqué, c'est la première lettre de l'alphabet grec... 



espèce de poivrons cybernétiques...


----------



## kasarus (4 Août 2008)

Ben... SI C CON PLIKÊ...

naméo...


Cependant, c'est un argument percutant.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Août 2008)

attracteurs étranges comme des objets géométriques aléatoires à tendance fractale...


----------



## kasarus (4 Août 2008)

À tendance fractale?


..... beuh?


----------



## Nao 76230 (4 Août 2008)

La matrice des ex-cactus ...


----------



## Dead head (4 Août 2008)

Depuis quand permet-on aux robots de parler ? :mouais:


----------



## kasarus (4 Août 2008)

Mort pour tous...


1ere loi: Tout robot doit protéger l'humain.

2eme loi: Tout robot doit obéir à l'humain, tant que ça ne contredit pas la première loi.

3eme loi: Tout robot doit se protéger, tant que ça ne contredit pas la première loi ni la deuxième loi.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Août 2008)

depuis qu'on leur a ouvert la tête...

et vu d'en haut, on voit toute l'activité neuronale en mouvement...
avec, parfois des accélérations instantanées, des contractions lointaines, des étirements ou
des inversions malignes...







Fabrice Hyber.



*******
edit: toasted par un Homme de Bessines... 





Fabrice Hyber.


----------



## jeromemac (4 Août 2008)

a force de se faire gueuler dessus ...


----------



## Nao 76230 (4 Août 2008)

On a plus qu'a jeter ses oreilles à la corbeille ...

*J'ai trouvé comment reconnaître un geek : au lieu de dire "poubelle" il dit "corbeille" ... ça m'arrive tout le temps et je suis pas le seul ^^*


----------



## jeromemac (4 Août 2008)

et l'applatir à coup de bras en fer  
ou plastic si c du chinois


----------



## Nao 76230 (4 Août 2008)

Je suis Français mais en plastique (mes créateurs on jugés que pour 60 cm ça valait pas le coup) et toi tu est en alu ?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Août 2008)

waste basket


*******
toasted par le premier robot du cinéma.





Metropolis.


----------



## Dead head (4 Août 2008)

Un malheur n'arrive jamais seul ; l'homme est mangé et toasted.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Août 2008)

Kerouac s'étant épris d'un amour perdu pour le vestige de Kaprow, alla s'engouffrer dans la bouche du Léviathan

Toasted par l'illustration parfaite de ma migraine matinale...


----------



## Nao 76230 (4 Août 2008)

T'aurais pas un peut forçé sur la bouteille ?


----------



## Dead head (4 Août 2008)

Toi, tu n'as même pas de bouche, pour boire :rateau: .


----------



## Nao 76230 (4 Août 2008)

Un robot ne boit pas (même pas du pepsi électrique) ...


----------



## Anonyme (4 Août 2008)

ok ok je te rend ton choco


----------



## Anonyme (4 Août 2008)




----------



## koeklin (4 Août 2008)

Edit: Zut! grillé par le Kid
il a degainé le premier
(tant mieux pour odré)


----------



## jeromemac (4 Août 2008)

un truc tout noir en forme de carré et tou penché...


----------



## Anonyme (4 Août 2008)




----------



## Anonyme (4 Août 2008)

[youtube]DMa2-Q2yS3M&hl=en&fs=1[/youtube]


----------



## Anonyme (4 Août 2008)

Merci...

... Sage Homme...






(Blake n°2...)


----------



## mado (4 Août 2008)

[youtube]yhj-VhwbkxI[/youtube]​


----------



## Anonyme (4 Août 2008)

:rose::rose:     
(Merci, je connaissais pas Moriarty...)


----------



## Anonyme (5 Août 2008)

[youtube]2s0-wbXC3pQ&hl=en&fs=1[/youtube]


and the opening scene:
[youtube]jHZpO6aNLwE&hl=en&fs=1[/youtube]



*******
tu sais qu'elle a une vertèbre de plus...  

pas claudia... mais l'Odalisque...


----------



## mado (5 Août 2008)

[youtube]wJ7t5WC5_ZM[/youtube]​


----------



## Anonyme (5 Août 2008)

[youtube]MPvEPTKZIDM&hl=en&fs=1[/youtube]


----------



## mado (5 Août 2008)

​


----------



## Anonyme (5 Août 2008)




----------



## Anonyme (5 Août 2008)

LHO a dit:


> tu sais qu'elle a une vertèbre de plus...
> 
> pas claudia... mais l'Odalisque...



Léger apparté sur la déformation en art...
[
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Le Parmesan, _La vierge au long coup_, 1534, h/b, Florence.

********

Nouvelle Vague (Pour Mado)

Ahh Toasted par le fantôme croisé de Spivak/Wodisczko souhaitant revivre l'exaltation des premières avant-gardes...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (5 Août 2008)




----------



## Anonyme (5 Août 2008)

antoine59 a dit:


> Léger apparté sur la déformation en art...
> [
> 
> 
> ...



pour moi, le parmesan, c'est avec une Romaine et du vinaigre de Modena...

et une vierge avec un *coup* pareil, je m'en méfierais...
soit dit en passant, même l'enfant semble être passé dans une étireuse à papier...
et le sieur, aimait bien les anamorphoses (cf son A-P).


*******
*gunfighter outlaw


*********
argh... 
*toasted par un adepte du grisbi... et des raviolis aux truffes de Veyrat.*

*


----------



## Sindanárië (6 Août 2008)

prix sur l'ivoire sans détartrage


----------



## Anonyme (6 Août 2008)

[youtube]rdj8iRSh9wI&hl=en&fs=1[/youtube]


[YOUTUBE]6Ifuhp5l0CM&hl=en&fs=1[/YOUTUBE]



.


----------



## koeklin (6 Août 2008)

Franz Xaver Messerschmidt:


----------



## ScubaARM (6 Août 2008)

Dans le feutré


----------



## Dead head (6 Août 2008)

Un idéogramme.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Août 2008)

Hockey sur glace


----------



## CouleurSud (6 Août 2008)

Déformation du chapeau ?


----------



## koeklin (6 Août 2008)




----------



## Anonyme (6 Août 2008)

.​


----------



## Anonyme (7 Août 2008)

_He's a meeeeen eater_

(chanson à la mode)


----------



## Anonyme (7 Août 2008)




----------



## jugnin (7 Août 2008)

Ne m'attends pas. Je ne rentrerai pas ce soir.


----------



## Valgio (7 Août 2008)

Petit chein dopé a l'héro:rateau:


----------



## ScubaARM (7 Août 2008)

sex toy


----------



## Anonyme (7 Août 2008)




----------



## Dead head (8 Août 2008)

Tiens ! une carie !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (8 Août 2008)

Pepsi, Pepsi, Pepsi, Pepsi,... Punaise ! Je ne pense qu'à ça.


----------



## Dead head (8 Août 2008)

iDuck a dit:


> Pepsi, Pepsi, Pepsi, Pepsi,... Punaise ! Je ne pense qu'à ça.


 
Je me souviens pourtant d'une beuverie où tu ne buvais pas de Pepsi mais... "une boisson d'hommes".


----------



## Nao 76230 (8 Août 2008)

Ben toi t'en a un peu trop bu : Alcool au volant ...


----------



## Anonyme (8 Août 2008)




----------



## Nao 76230 (8 Août 2008)

Kes-que je disait ...

Hips


----------



## Valgio (8 Août 2008)

Quand les gens font attention a leur tension les robots redoutent les surtensions


----------



## Madeline (8 Août 2008)

La femme de ménage de mes rêves


----------



## Dead head (8 Août 2008)

C'est une perruque ?  :rateau:


----------



## koeklin (8 Août 2008)

chaque fois que je vois l'avatar de Madeline, ça me fait penser à ça:






:rose:

Edit: grillé par Dead head et son crané félé... et on a pensé à la même chose!


----------



## Madeline (9 Août 2008)

Très bronzé


----------



## Dead head (9 Août 2008)

Avatar non identifié.


----------



## Nao 76230 (10 Août 2008)

Cadavre identifié ...


----------



## Grug (10 Août 2008)

Playmobil powaaaah !


----------



## koeklin (10 Août 2008)

Ça doit être l'effet modo, tout de suite ça fait peur!


----------



## CouleurSud (10 Août 2008)

Poisson vert


----------



## aCLR (10 Août 2008)

Si ce poisson continue de tourner dans ce bocal, je me lève et l'attrape&#8230;


----------



## TibomonG4 (10 Août 2008)

Entre noir et blanc


----------



## Nao 76230 (10 Août 2008)

Tagada tagada tagada ...
...
...
...
...
... Non pas le poteau !!!!! *BOOM*


----------



## Madeline (11 Août 2008)

Serait-ce le début d'une belle famille


----------



## koeklin (11 Août 2008)

Dès que je peux , je te le fais en plus leger pour être affiché en  avatar, mais pas pour Macgé, où les gifs animés ne peuvent être affichés en avatar pour ne pas ralentir le chargement des pages des personnes ayant des petites configurations.


----------



## ScubaARM (11 Août 2008)

Nouveau timbre poste personnalisé


----------



## Nao 76230 (11 Août 2008)

Complètement marteau ce requin ...


----------



## ScubaARM (11 Août 2008)

GoldoSourie


----------



## Madeline (11 Août 2008)

J'irai bien avec lui 20 000 lieux sous les mers...


----------



## ScubaARM (12 Août 2008)

Mac Ice Cube

(avec moi, sous l'eau :love


----------



## Aurélie85 (12 Août 2008)

pipi, viiiiiite


----------



## Anonyme (12 Août 2008)

Trop mignon :love:
Je veux le même à la maison


----------



## Madeline (12 Août 2008)

Mais d'où c'est qu'il vient... pis où c'est qu'il va  
L'est tout perdu


----------



## claud (12 Août 2008)

Magnifiques Vivants Rochers en Confidence...


----------



## Anonyme (12 Août 2008)

Ton corps change ?

Pense au fleurs...

Ou va voir madame Claud.


----------



## asticotboy (12 Août 2008)

Mangeur d'enfants


----------



## Anonyme (12 Août 2008)

Tête à chapeau !










quoi que...


----------



## Pharmacos (12 Août 2008)

Raleur breton réveillé  bonjour !


----------



## Anonyme (12 Août 2008)




----------



## Dead head (12 Août 2008)

CHAPEAU ! 


(Oui, je sais, c'est facile...  )


----------



## asticotboy (12 Août 2008)

Ca aussi c'est facile ...


----------



## koeklin (12 Août 2008)




----------



## Madeline (12 Août 2008)

Un ténébreux à lunettes


----------



## Anonyme (12 Août 2008)

Iceberg de gauche : "ti amo !"
Iceberg de droite : "Oh ! Quand tu me sussures en italien, je fond."


----------



## Madeline (12 Août 2008)

Il devrait arrêter de fumer... ça lui donne des couleurs bizarres


----------



## maverick1984 (12 Août 2008)

l'iceberg de droit ressemble à l'icone du finder ^^


----------



## asticotboy (12 Août 2008)

Séance de yoga pour célibataire


----------



## CouleurSud (12 Août 2008)

L'un des derniers supporters de Noriega


----------



## ScubaARM (12 Août 2008)

Une future paires de mouffles


----------



## Alex666 (12 Août 2008)

miam


----------



## manulemafatais (12 Août 2008)

miam !


----------



## Anonyme (12 Août 2008)

Oh mon bon Magritte...

Es-tu un homme au parapluie, une colombe, une pipe ou une pomme?


----------



## Alex666 (12 Août 2008)

antoine59 a dit:


> Oh mon bon Magritte...
> 
> Es-tu un homme au parapluie, une colombe, une pipe ou une pomme?




en tout cas pas un haut de forme mais un chapeau melon


----------



## Anonyme (12 Août 2008)




----------



## asticotboy (12 Août 2008)

Un bon vieux western spaghetti, ça faisait longtemps...


[corps de femmes enduits de peinture puis posés sur une toile, de klein, si je ne m'abuse...]


----------



## Anonyme (12 Août 2008)

asticotboy a dit:


> [corps de femmes enduits de peinture puis posés sur une toile, de klein, si je ne m'abuse...]



Léger HS
Tu t'abuses pas 
Il s'agit de la technique qu'Yves Klein appelé "la technique des femmes pinceau" et que P. Restany nomma "Anthropométrie" d'après le grec anthropos : homme, et métrie : mesure.

L'oeuvre citée plus haut est: Anthropométrie de lépoque bleue (ANT 82), 1960
Pigment pur et résine synthétique sur papier monté sur toile
155 x 281 cm, Centre Pompidou.


----------



## ScubaARM (12 Août 2008)

T'as pas un euro ?


----------



## Dead head (12 Août 2008)

Spermatozoïde génétiquement modifié.


----------



## Grug (12 Août 2008)

Change d'avatar, celui là fait mal à la tête.


----------



## maverick1984 (12 Août 2008)

némo à pris le soleil et a viré punk


----------



## ScubaARM (12 Août 2008)

Bouda fighter


----------



## Nao 76230 (13 Août 2008)

ScubaARM est comme un poisson dans l'eau ...


----------



## Dead head (13 Août 2008)

Tu me rappelles (par association d'idées) les soldats de plomb de mon enfance.


----------



## Madeline (14 Août 2008)

Rouge blanc bleu... 
Ça me rappelle quelque chose mais quoi ???


----------



## Dead head (14 Août 2008)

Icebergs victimes du réchauffement climatique.


----------



## Grug (14 Août 2008)

Le Pepsi&#8482; c'est pas bon pour la tête.


----------



## Alex666 (14 Août 2008)

Grug a dit:


> Le Pepsi c'est pas bon pour la tête.



à qui le dis tu...


----------



## Nao 76230 (14 Août 2008)

La fabrique de t'shirt à planté ?


----------



## Alex666 (14 Août 2008)

Nao 76230 a dit:


> La fabrique de t'shirt à planté ?



enfin qqn d'inventif  et qui ne parle pas que de poitrine opulente normal c'est un robot


----------



## Nao 76230 (14 Août 2008)

Alex666 a dit:


> enfin qqn d'inventif  et qui ne parle pas que de poitrine opulente normal c'est un robot



Je ne vais pas te cacher que j'ai vaguement pensé à dire un truc du genre : Un BSOD c'est aussi moche sur une belle poitrine ...


*Pas taper : Derrière le robot : le programmeur ...*


----------



## Dead head (14 Août 2008)

Moi, je n'vois rien, derrière le robot.


----------



## CouleurSud (14 Août 2008)

Par contre, il y avait du monde derrière Jerry Garcia et Bob Weir (notamment Phil Lesh et Bill Kreutzman) 

(dis-moi si j'en oublie)


----------



## Dead head (14 Août 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Par contre, il y avait du monde derrière Jerry Garcia et Bob Weir (notamment Phil Lesh et Bill Kreutzman)
> 
> (dis-moi si j'en oublie)


 
Oui : le 2° batteur, Mickey Hart. Avec Bill Kreutzman, ils formaient, selon _Actuel_, la section rythmique la plus aboutie de l'hémisphère nord.

Et il y a qui, derrière toi, beau minou ?


----------



## CouleurSud (14 Août 2008)

Dead head a dit:


> Oui : le 2° batteur, Mickey Hart. Avec Bill Kreutzman, ils formaient, selon _Actuel_, la section rythmique la plus aboutie de l'hémisphère nord.
> 
> Et il y a qui, derrière toi, beau minou ?



Je ne sais pas. C'est difficile de regarder derrière mes oreilles 

Je me rends compte que j'étais plutôt moyen en Grateful Dead. J'étais bien meilleur en Mothers of Invention. Et je ne te dis pas en Doors


----------



## Dead head (14 Août 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Je ne sais pas. C'est difficile de regarder derrière mes oreilles
> 
> Je me rends compte que j'étais plutôt moyen en Grateful Dead. J'étais bien meilleur en Mothers of Invention. Et je ne te dis pas en Doors


 
Tous les chats français sont plutôt moyens en Grateful Dead, et bien meilleurs dans les autres matières que tu cites.

Tu es donc un chat comme les autres. Serais-tu un chat moyen ? Je ne peux pas le croire, connaissant tes "miaou" savants.


----------



## Xman (15 Août 2008)

Si un Français...à l'envers pourrait avoir une étincelle ?


----------



## aCLR (15 Août 2008)

Zoophile&#8230;


:rose:


----------



## ThoTokio (15 Août 2008)

Toi, à la Scarface...


----------



## Xman (15 Août 2008)

Thaha pet !


----------



## aCLR (15 Août 2008)

Je me sens tout bizarre aujourd'hui&#8230;


----------



## Dead head (15 Août 2008)

aCLR a dit:


> Je me sens tout bizarre aujourd'hui



Tu as pourtant la même tête que d'habitude.


----------



## aCLR (15 Août 2008)

Vous êtes demandé en service de radiologie&#8230;


----------



## TibomonG4 (15 Août 2008)

01000010000100110011100000011111110000000000011111111...............


----------



## aCLR (15 Août 2008)

L'un des plus beaux avatars que j'ai vu sur macg&#8230;


----------



## Madeline (15 Août 2008)

Un maquillage qui a mal tourné !


----------



## TibomonG4 (15 Août 2008)

@ aCLR : Un point c'est tout, un point c'est toi 

Ps : :rose: 'ci

@ Madeline : visages voilés de gris


----------



## aCLR (15 Août 2008)

Le réchauffement climatique est une belle escroquerie&#8230;

&#8230;t'as vu toute la glace qu'il reste.





Edit : vraiment rapide la panthère, vraiment trop rapide pour moi&#8230;


----------



## Dead head (15 Août 2008)

Une maladie de peau ?


----------



## Madeline (15 Août 2008)

il y en a qui ont vraiment des problèmes avec le contenu de leur cerveau...


----------



## Dead head (15 Août 2008)

J'ai beau observer, je ne vois pas de cerveau  :rateau:


----------



## ThoTokio (15 Août 2008)

Ça sent le débat Sarko/Ségo...


----------



## Dead head (15 Août 2008)

Une star qui réfléchit ? :mouais:


----------



## itako (16 Août 2008)

Ça me fait pensé que j'ai pas fais tourné le vinyl depuis longtemps...


----------



## ScubaARM (16 Août 2008)

tagueur ou colleur d'affiche ?


----------



## ThoTokio (16 Août 2008)

Dis un outil et une couleur.

Marteau rouge !


----------



## ScubaARM (16 Août 2008)

Après l'apéro, un ado chevelu en tapas


----------



## manulemafatais (16 Août 2008)

Au fait ! Je m'étais pas fait couler un bain moi ...?


----------



## Dead head (16 Août 2008)

manulemafatais a dit:


> Au fait ! Je m'étais pas fait couler un bain moi ...?



Toujours dans les nuages  :rateau:


----------



## Nao 76230 (16 Août 2008)

Ce jeu est toujours aussi électrique !


----------



## Madeline (16 Août 2008)

Cela dépend de qui joue... et une chance il n'y a pas que des robots


----------



## Nao 76230 (16 Août 2008)

Nouvelle tête du Finder ...


----------



## Madeline (16 Août 2008)

Me demande quelle est la spécialité de ce robot là


----------



## macmarco (16 Août 2008)

Dialogue de Pâques.


----------



## Nao 76230 (16 Août 2008)

Zone dangereuse de niveau 4 !


----------



## itako (16 Août 2008)

wall eeeeee !


----------



## Nao 76230 (16 Août 2008)

La pollution en Chine ...


----------



## ThoTokio (16 Août 2008)

La future population chinoise...


----------



## itako (16 Août 2008)

La future population terrienne.


----------



## koeklin (16 Août 2008)

un album que j'aime bien:


----------



## itako (17 Août 2008)

141éme de mon top album d'après lastfm.

mhh euuu : / moi aussij'aideslunettes,maisjelesmetspasparcequeenfaitj'enaipasbesoin,donc pourlemomentjegardemapastilledepêchecollésurmonfront...


----------



## ScubaARM (18 Août 2008)

kof kof teuheurk teuheurk


----------



## Anonyme (22 Août 2008)

Xavier Veilhan. _Le Requin._ 2008. Inox poli (effet miroir) + socle tubulaire.
Galerie Emmanuel Perrotin​ 

.


----------



## Nao 76230 (22 Août 2008)

Après le croques-mort : les croques-LHO


----------



## Anonyme (22 Août 2008)

Jessica Field. _Investigation sémiotique des comportements cybernétiques_. 2003. 
vidéo.

.​


----------



## Nao 76230 (22 Août 2008)




----------



## Madeline (22 Août 2008)

Il ne ferait pas pipi dans le râgout ... lui


----------



## Anonyme (22 Août 2008)

Caspar David Friedrich. _Mer de glace_. 1824

.​


----------



## Nao 76230 (22 Août 2008)

Pour une haleine fraîche : Aller voir un ours et demandez-lui son


----------



## kasarus (22 Août 2008)

Oh, un bot.
à botter ou pas...

Sans sel ou avec.

Mis l'air de rien.


----------



## aCLR (22 Août 2008)

Le trou de balle de Keanu Reeves dans Matrix Reloaded&#8230;
:rose:


----------



## Anonyme (22 Août 2008)

la lumière verte a une longuer d'onde  comprise entre 490 et 570 nm.


*******
toasted par un Flaubertien...

.​


----------



## aCLR (22 Août 2008)

Entre deux plateaux avions&#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (23 Août 2008)

aCLR a dit:


> Entre deux plateaux avions



presque... mixte avion_TGV... 







.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Août 2008)

Christian-François Bouche-Villeneuve sous un faux nom accouplé avec une gorgone...


----------



## kasarus (23 Août 2008)

OUIPS....

Tlou tla fai.

Je msui nabillé.
Zabvé bu mon chapio?

Laid beau, hein?

Himps.

Beuaar.

Igiagagagaga mOUHAHAHAHA.

L'était grosse, celle là.


----------



## manulemafatais (23 Août 2008)

Le trou de balle de Keanu... Heuu déjà dit ça, zut...

Bein non, à part ça je ne vois pas désolé. :rateau:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (23 Août 2008)

Il fait beau ? Mon oeil !


----------



## Nao 76230 (23 Août 2008)

ça, le temps qu'il fait tu doit le savoir Dumbo ^^


----------



## aCLR (23 Août 2008)

Qui a programmé ce robot ?


----------



## Nao 76230 (23 Août 2008)

Un geek boutonneux de chez Aldébaran ?


----------



## aCLR (23 Août 2008)

Nan !? C'est un geek boutonneux qui a programmé ce robot !? Z'auraient pu lui mettre une bouche&#8230;


----------



## Nao 76230 (23 Août 2008)

Quand on apprend qu'en plus le boutonneux est membre de la Mac Mafia ...


----------



## kasarus (23 Août 2008)

Non, décidément.

Ils ont très bien fait de ne pas lui mettre de bouche.
Déjà que c'est difficilement supportable là.


----------



## Nao 76230 (23 Août 2008)

Un haut-parleur de chaque côté de la tête : ça sert ...

Dis-donc Néo arrête de nous lâcher des caisse numériques ...


----------



## Anonyme (23 Août 2008)

.​


----------



## Nao 76230 (23 Août 2008)

Très jolie cette image, Kirby ...


----------



## manulemafatais (23 Août 2008)




----------



## manulemafatais (23 Août 2008)

manulemafatais a dit:


>



[edit] Raté. :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (23 Août 2008)

.​


----------



## Nao 76230 (23 Août 2008)

L'oeil de dieu s'est fait avoir ?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Août 2008)

ceci n'est pas un robot.


----------



## manulemafatais (23 Août 2008)

Nao 76230 a dit:


> L'oeil de dieu s'est fait avoir ?


croqué par la grande bouche.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Août 2008)

René Magritte. _Le faux miroir_.


.​


----------



## Anonyme (23 Août 2008)

Concentration


----------



## Sindanárië (25 Août 2008)

La classe... moi aussi j'ai le galurin du colonel chabert


----------



## Anonyme (25 Août 2008)

.​


----------



## kasarus (25 Août 2008)

Les dents du père.

Cronos? Il est vraiment partout, c'est à s'en arracher les cheveux. D'ailleurs, il se les arrache lui aussi.


----------



## Nao 76230 (25 Août 2008)

Néo et son c*l USB ...


----------



## kasarus (25 Août 2008)

Tiens, un robot qui joue les suicidaires. Embêter neo quand on est un robot, a des conséquences plutôt graves.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (25 Août 2008)

Faille spatio-temporelle


----------



## Nao 76230 (25 Août 2008)

Dumbo version geek !!


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (25 Août 2008)

Robot qu'on a envie de casser à coups de marteau (ça lui apprendra à nous comparer à Dumbo)


----------



## kasarus (25 Août 2008)

Jeux d'ombre peu commun.

Éclairage torique transversal.

Partage une certaine envie de Terminator: Machines contre Humains.


----------



## Nao 76230 (25 Août 2008)

Vous ne feriez pas de mal à un plus petit que vous ? 60 cm

Mais Néo ne peut rien me faire car je suis dans le monde réel !
Au fait, tu pourra me pondre une clé 8 Go ?


----------



## koeklin (25 Août 2008)

pré-Wall-e:
_



_


----------



## kasarus (25 Août 2008)

Non, ne dis rien.

Je sais ce qu'il te faut:
Une poire à objectif et VIIIIIITE.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (25 Août 2008)

[YOUTUBE]55KH1ei-WD0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## guiguilap (25 Août 2008)

Face Your manga  !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (25 Août 2008)

Suppositoire en chocolat


----------



## guiguilap (25 Août 2008)

Tête de cul ...


----------



## Nao 76230 (25 Août 2008)

Crotte de chevreuil !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (25 Août 2008)

Robocrotte


----------



## Xman (25 Août 2008)

1er de classe


----------



## Nao 76230 (25 Août 2008)

Milka ...


----------



## Dead head (25 Août 2008)

Un tas de ferraille.


----------



## Nao 76230 (25 Août 2008)

Plastique !!



... T'as d'os ...


----------



## guiguilap (25 Août 2008)

Tas de robot aux fonctions vibro trucs :love:




:rateau:...


----------



## PoM (25 Août 2008)

J'ai plus faim ...


----------



## Nao 76230 (25 Août 2008)

Un gros joujou que j'aurais trop aimé avoir mais mes finances n'étants pas énormes, je me contante de mon superbe Mac mini !


----------



## kasarus (25 Août 2008)

Con tante... Je rate pelle qu'il y a un chat ici, bordel...


----------



## Nao 76230 (25 Août 2008)

Va faire mumuse dans la matrice ...

C'est embêtant, le correcteur d'orthographe fait pas grammaire ...


----------



## piercoco (25 Août 2008)

Une belle noix la coquille ......


----------



## kasarus (25 Août 2008)

Par contre, ma grand-mère fait correcteur orthographique...

Mais, j'oubliai, un robot n'a pas de grand-mère.


Grillé par le coyote:

DIS, mon coco, est-ce que tu penses vraiment qu'il va s'arrêter pour une fois avec une pancarte pareille?


----------



## Anonyme (25 Août 2008)

Nuit d'hôtel chlorophyllée


----------



## piercoco (25 Août 2008)

Qui BIP BIP ??? Ouais !!!! Gourmande la garce !!!!

Ha oui Antoin59 .... un Marx et sa repart !!!


----------



## guiguilap (25 Août 2008)

Obsédé sexuel !


----------



## Dead head (25 Août 2008)

J'ai pas faim !


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (25 Août 2008)

J'ai soif !! (de pepsi©)


----------



## ScubaARM (25 Août 2008)

nouveau rubisk cube


----------



## Nao 76230 (25 Août 2008)

Les dents de l'ARM ^^

Au passage, tu est 7 ou 9 (ou les deux ?)


----------



## ScubaARM (25 Août 2008)

Quoi ? 7 ou 9 ?

Qui ci qui dit la souris mécanique


----------



## Anonyme (25 Août 2008)

.​


----------



## Anonyme (25 Août 2008)

.​


----------



## guiguilap (25 Août 2008)

Bouche mangeuse de fils...


----------



## Nao 76230 (25 Août 2008)

Bouchée appétissante ...


----------



## guiguilap (25 Août 2008)

Merci, joli robot ...


----------



## Nao 76230 (25 Août 2008)

De rien rocher comestible ! (faut dire que trois neuneux en train de jouer à l'avatar du dessus à minuit moins 20 ça donne faim ...)


----------



## guiguilap (26 Août 2008)

Robot raisonnable ...


----------



## Dead head (26 Août 2008)

Vieux chocolat écoeurant.


----------



## guiguilap (26 Août 2008)

Dead head a dit:


> Vieux chocolat écoeurant.



Pourquoi écoeurant ? Tu as dégringolé, je trouve, comme tête de mort ...


----------



## Nao 76230 (26 Août 2008)

Ne te fâche pas ami chocolaté


----------



## kasarus (26 Août 2008)

NONONNON...
Encore une année d'info.


----------



## Alex666 (26 Août 2008)

encore un champs numérique c'est beau


----------



## kasarus (26 Août 2008)

Bon, c'est l'heure de téléphoner ne déconnons pas.


----------



## Nao 76230 (26 Août 2008)

Vasi Néo : grille-lui son t-shirt !!


----------



## kasarus (26 Août 2008)

Pffff..... Chemisier, enfin. Restons classe.

Ah, ces robots, aucun sens du classieux alors


----------



## Nao 76230 (26 Août 2008)

Si Néo trouve un BSOD clasieux ...

J'ai en réserve une licence windaube XP SP2 avec son CD-Rom à vendre !


----------



## Dead head (26 Août 2008)

Ils n'ont rien dans la tête, mais il sont bien bavards, ces robots.


----------



## Nao 76230 (26 Août 2008)

Dans la tête : j'ai un processeur et dans la tienne, peut-être est-ce un éclair de génie ?

(Bon c'est vrai qu'avec toi faut pas trop rêver ... ^^)


----------



## kasarus (26 Août 2008)

GOOINONG:



Messssddaaaames zzzééé Messsieurs: 

Voici le duel du jour:

Prévenez POnk: 
Dead Head contre Nao: le duel des coquilles de noix: 


Qui......... GAGNERA?
:mouais::hein:


----------



## Nao 76230 (26 Août 2008)

Kasarus GO !!

Attaque : Vent numérique de Néo !!


----------



## kasarus (26 Août 2008)

Atchoum.


----------



## CouleurSud (26 Août 2008)

kasarus a dit:


> GOOINONG:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Je donne Dead 

Il a un cerveau, certes multicolore et un peu orageux, mais du moins il a un cerveau


----------



## Nao 76230 (26 Août 2008)

Il se dépêche le mort ? J'ai d'autres chats à fouetter moi ...


----------



## Dead head (26 Août 2008)

Nao 76230 a dit:


> Il se dépêche le mort ? J'ai d'autres chats à fouetter moi ...


 
Le mort, vu qu'il est mort, il a tout son temps à lui, chère petite structure de métal déboulonnée. :rateau:


----------



## Nao 76230 (26 Août 2008)

Je suis en plastique et vissé ...

EDF Power !


----------



## Dead head (26 Août 2008)

V'la qu'on fait les robots en plastique, maintenant ! 

Sûr ! ce n'est plus nos robots d'autrefois, solides gaillards en métal chromé. Où sont nos robots d'antan ?


----------



## Anonyme (26 Août 2008)

.​


----------



## Nao 76230 (26 Août 2008)

ça te dit de faire l'arbitre dentifrice-man ?


----------



## Dead head (26 Août 2008)

Tiens ! une carie ! :mouais:


_Toasted _par un sac de plastique et de vis.


----------



## Nao 76230 (26 Août 2008)

Sac d'OS !


----------



## Dead head (26 Août 2008)

76230
76230
76230
76230 
76230 
76230​


----------



## Anonyme (26 Août 2008)

*******
grillé par un éclair synaptique
.​


----------



## TibomonG4 (26 Août 2008)

Hésite entre "se décrocher la mâchoire" et "avoir la ride du lion".


----------



## macmarco (26 Août 2008)

Cours après moi que je t'attrape !


----------



## TibomonG4 (26 Août 2008)

Trie ! Que sel de Guérande soit fierté de Bretagne


----------



## kasarus (26 Août 2008)

Hep... et la Bretagne Nord alors? :rose::love:

Jungle, 
Jingle.


----------



## CouleurSud (26 Août 2008)

Je me souviens de ces salines de Saint Leu
Petite, j'y allais cueillir des crabes
Mais je n'aimais pas les crabes (trop de pinces)
Et je rêvais de griffes
De bestiaires improbables
De ces requins tigre
Seigneurs des mers
Saigneurs des baigneurs
Qui auraient su marcher

Et je rêvais
d'un requin panthère  
courant sur les salines

Et...


----------



## Anonyme (26 Août 2008)

.​


----------



## koeklin (26 Août 2008)

Maintenant que je sais à quoi  correspond ton avatar, j'ai ça dans la tête en boucle depuis hier

[YOUTUBE]CPh8yGUnWog[/YOUTUBE]

et je ne te dis pas merci!


ps: si, si, merci..


----------



## Anonyme (26 Août 2008)

I want them to know it's me
It's on my head
I'll point the finger at me
It's on my head
Give it all to you, then I'll be closer
Smiling with the mouth of the ocean
And I'll wave to you with the arms of the mountain
I'll see you
I will let you shout no more
It's on my head (It's on my head)
I'll pick you up from the floor
It's on my head (It's on my head)
I'll let you even the score
It's on my head (It's on my head)
Give it all to you, then I'll be closer
Smiling with the mouth of the ocean
And I'll wave to you with the arms of the mountain
I'll see you
Give the same to me, then I'll be closer, closer
Give the same to me, then I'll be closer, closer
Smiling with the mouth of the ocean
And I'll wave to you with the arms of the mountain
Give the same to me, then I'll be closer, closer
Give the same to me, then I'll be closer, closer



*******
Vous devriez donner des points disco à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à koeklin.
.​


----------



## Dead head (26 Août 2008)

Les dents du loup ?


----------



## Nao 76230 (26 Août 2008)

Les dents du mort ...


----------



## kasarus (26 Août 2008)

Faites chauffer l'huile...


----------



## ScubaARM (26 Août 2008)

des liasses de biftons verts fluo


----------



## Anonyme (26 Août 2008)

.​


----------



## ScubaARM (26 Août 2008)

toujours là le chasseur de squale ​ 
tu envies mon râtelier semble t'il


----------



## Anonyme (26 Août 2008)

.​


----------



## Valgio (27 Août 2008)

Garre au courant d'aire!


----------



## ScubaARM (27 Août 2008)

le fils de Buz l'Eclair


----------



## Nao 76230 (27 Août 2008)

Le père de Némo ...


----------



## ScubaARM (27 Août 2008)

le frère de valgio


----------



## kasarus (27 Août 2008)

Hep, c'est fini les familles.... 


La baston, c'est fini. Du harpon, en veux tu en voilà.


----------



## Dead head (27 Août 2008)

La couleur verte n'est pas réservée aux modos ?


----------



## ScubaARM (27 Août 2008)

Billard de la mort


----------



## Sindanárië (27 Août 2008)

palier de décompression


----------



## koeklin (27 Août 2008)




----------



## piercoco (27 Août 2008)

Hummmmm !!! y'a un os non ???


----------



## Sindanárië (27 Août 2008)

SexRunner


----------



## aCLR (27 Août 2008)

Chouette coupe Bob&#8230;


----------



## snakerv (27 Août 2008)

l'avatar du dessus me fait penser à l'américain qui a gagné 8 médailles d'or aux derniers J.O


----------



## aCLR (27 Août 2008)

Une sucette américaine


----------



## piercoco (27 Août 2008)

Vi ... et toi t'as du chocolat dans l'oreille ???? 

haa doubler par le médaillé !!!!


----------



## Nao 76230 (27 Août 2008)

bi*e bi*e vroummmm ...


----------



## piercoco (27 Août 2008)

gr bzz bbbzzzzzz .. tic tic tic ... tac blblblblblblblbl ... gzzzgzzzzzgzzzzz ....


----------



## snakerv (27 Août 2008)

**coyotus, sexus ecritus**

(que de bons souvenirs avec "ça cartoon")


----------



## piercoco (27 Août 2008)

snakerv a dit:


> **coyotus, sexus ecritus**
> 
> (que de bons souvenirs avec "ça cartoon")



Pas écritus !!!!! erectus !!!


----------



## snakerv (27 Août 2008)

j'ai dit écritus parcequ'il à un écriteau sur ton avatar (jeu de l'avatar du dessus), et c'est ce a quoi ça me faisait penser, sinon je sais que c'est erectus ^^


----------



## aCLR (27 Août 2008)

Tu veux jouer à l'avatar du dessous ?


----------



## Sindanárië (27 Août 2008)

aCLR a dit:


> Tu veux jouer à l'avatar du dessous ?


_poussez vous Thérèse, que je puisse m'introduire_


----------



## Xman (28 Août 2008)

Pense Pilate mais pas des cheveux


----------



## piercoco (28 Août 2008)

Mouaaaaaaarf ... t'as d'beaux yeux tu sais !!!


----------



## Sindanárië (28 Août 2008)

Doublure esthétique de Macinside


----------



## Xman (28 Août 2008)




----------



## piercoco (28 Août 2008)

Hé hé ... des goupillons !!


----------



## Xman (28 Août 2008)

Sexe à piles .... de pont !


----------



## snakerv (28 Août 2008)

mac donald


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (28 Août 2008)

Sex-Files, version hot de la série "X-Files".


----------



## snakerv (28 Août 2008)

Alex Nassar de (feu) game one.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (28 Août 2008)

Après les lèche-culs, les lèche-oreilles.


----------



## Nao 76230 (28 Août 2008)

Dumbo devient vulgaire ...

Sérieux, il part en live ce topic : ya des petit n'enfants sur le forum ...


----------



## Dead head (28 Août 2008)

Nao 76230 a dit:


> Dumbo devient vulgaire ...
> 
> Sérieux, il part en live ce topic : ya des petit n'enfants sur le forum ...


 
Même des petits n'enfants robots.


----------



## Nao 76230 (28 Août 2008)

Petit ?
60 cm 2~4 ans de mise au point et tout sa coque !


Au fait, t'as mis un casque ?
Faudrait penser à protéger ce qui reste ...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (28 Août 2008)

Robot casse-c***** qui va se faire exploser la tronche s'il continue à m'appeler Dumbo.     

C'est pour rire, hein.


----------



## asticotboy (28 Août 2008)

Un canard manga avec de grandes oreilles


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (28 Août 2008)

*Oh mon chapeau, o o o,
Tu es le le plus des chapeaux....*


----------



## Anonyme (28 Août 2008)

1er de la classe


----------



## asticotboy (28 Août 2008)

Arc en ciel défoncé (au cidre bien sûr)


----------



## Valgio (28 Août 2008)

Nostalgique des années twist :style:


----------



## Anonyme (28 Août 2008)

Un japonais dans 10ans


----------



## Dead head (28 Août 2008)

Fond d'écran.


----------



## snakerv (28 Août 2008)

un joueur du PSG


----------



## Valgio (28 Août 2008)

lave oreilles  'exclavagiste


----------



## Dead head (28 Août 2008)

Valgio a dit:


> lave oreilles 'exclavagiste


 
Un robot n'est-il pas qu'un esclave ? Il ne se prend tout de même pas pour autre chose !


----------



## piercoco (28 Août 2008)

P S G ... pffffffffff ... pas des OM ça !!!


----------



## Nao 76230 (28 Août 2008)

Coyiotus pervertus ...


----------



## CouleurSud (28 Août 2008)

J'ai le plaisir de vous présenter le père de Nao


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (28 Août 2008)

[YOUTUBE]Mqo3J7mcP8I[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## kasarus (28 Août 2008)

Nan, maintenant, il faut se décoller de la vitrine.

T'as une tête toute bizarre là.


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (28 Août 2008)

Tableur sur un Apple ][.


----------



## asticotboy (28 Août 2008)

Finder, L'addition svp.


----------



## piercoco (28 Août 2008)

Chapeau !!! fallait la finder celle la !!!


----------



## Anonyme (28 Août 2008)

Bip Bip, le vrai:


----------



## asticotboy (28 Août 2008)

J'ai glissé chef !


----------



## piercoco (28 Août 2008)

Et l'asticot ... il pêche avec son chapeau ????


----------



## Dead head (28 Août 2008)

Avec une tête pareille, penses-tu que ta pancarte peut avoir du succès ?


----------



## Valgio (28 Août 2008)

Après le nombre de missiles que tu as pris dans le derrière tu as encore envie de sex?


----------



## piercoco (28 Août 2008)

Dead head a dit:


> Avec une tête pareille, penses-tu que ta pancarte peut avoir du succès ?



ben une bonne âme !!!!

Sait on jamais !!! 



> Après le nombre de missiles que tu as pris dans le derrière tu as encore envie de sex?



Faut aimer .. c'est sur !!! Mais après quel que temps .... on apprécie !!! :


----------



## ScubaARM (28 Août 2008)

Bip nique


----------



## Nao 76230 (28 Août 2008)

Chirurgien amputeur confirmé ...


----------



## Dead head (28 Août 2008)

En regardant l'avatar ci-dessus, j'imagine un petit robot avec un grand chapô


----------



## Nao 76230 (28 Août 2008)

En regardant l'avatar ci-dessus, j'imagine   Que la personne qui possède cet avatar à oublié de lui mettre son grand chapô ...


----------



## Anonyme (28 Août 2008)




----------



## kasarus (28 Août 2008)

Gueule-de-rat


----------



## Dead head (28 Août 2008)

Il faut lutter contre la drogue !


----------



## Nao 76230 (28 Août 2008)

T'as raison, la drogue ça tue la tête ...


----------



## kasarus (28 Août 2008)

Deux robots se shootent:

Gniiaaari Pouick Squoiiing...

Gni Tic tic tic tic...

2+2 = 0  :love:


----------



## Amalcrex (28 Août 2008)

Tu vis tjs toi


----------



## kasarus (28 Août 2008)

Oui.

Je suis le pionnier. 

(en passant...... j'ai plus le temps pour le turn-table.... (Ouin ))


----------



## Amalcrex (28 Août 2008)

Plus le tps? Cmt ça marche au fait?
et msn?


----------



## CouleurSud (28 Août 2008)

kasarus a dit:


> Oui.
> 
> Je suis le pionnier.
> 
> (en passant...... j'ai plus le temps pour le turn-table.... (Ouin ))



Je savais bien que tu avais besoin d'aide pour les pionniers

(ce qui vaut pour platine-man)


----------



## kasarus (28 Août 2008)

Amalcrex a dit:


> Plus le tps? Cmt ça marche au fait?
> et msn?



Ok on continue sur Msn (mais pas trop j'ai 4 feuilles d'exos à faire )


----------



## kasarus (28 Août 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Je savais bien que tu avais besoin d'aide pour les pionniers



Tu sais tout.... 

Ou presque.
C'est le presque qui est intéressant. 

(Rien que mon avis personnel, une connaissance acquise devient (presque) inintéressante  )


----------



## CouleurSud (28 Août 2008)

kasarus a dit:


> Tu sais tout....
> 
> Ou presque.
> C'est le presque qui est intéressant.
> ...



Non, mais, imagine un avatar qui illustre le presque


----------



## Dead head (28 Août 2008)

Les yeux de ce chat, ils sont tout sauf _presque_.


----------



## Amalcrex (28 Août 2008)

J'adore comme ça déraille tjs ici 
Je passe une fois tous les 2mois et c'est tjs pareil


----------



## aCLR (28 Août 2008)

You're watching to me ! 

Double toast : La platine électrifiée par l'humain


----------



## kasarus (28 Août 2008)

Normal, à chaque fois que tu passes, je dis n'importe quoi.


@CouleurSud: J'arrive presque à l'imaginer


----------



## Dead head (28 Août 2008)

Un parking fou.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Août 2008)

la lumière est solaire et verticale.
au loin, des nuages de poussière traversent une étendue désertique.

au milieu, une boîte en carton est posée sur le sol.
l'homme s'approche.

au loin, une voiture trace un sillon de poussières tangeancielles.
l'homme ouvre la boîte.

dedans, il y a une tête.

celle de sa femme.

.


----------



## snakerv (29 Août 2008)

cannibal holocaust

(un des pires moments ciné que j'ai passé d'ailleurs)


----------



## Anonyme (29 Août 2008)




----------



## Deleted member 18124 (29 Août 2008)

Ben, où qu'elle est la 7e compagnie ?


----------



## Nao 76230 (29 Août 2008)

Elle est allée au cinoche : ils repassent dumbo ...


----------



## asticotboy (29 Août 2008)

Dis Goldorak, c'est fini oui ?!


----------



## Nao 76230 (29 Août 2008)

[YOUTUBE]T2iaLeO[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Valgio (29 Août 2008)

J'ai retrouvé une photo de tes vieux


----------



## Nao 76230 (29 Août 2008)

J'ai retrouvé une photo de tes vieux


----------



## Dead head (29 Août 2008)

Ce que m'inspire l'avatar du dessus ? Une question : qui est le personnage à côté de Jobs ?


----------



## aCLR (29 Août 2008)

C'est démodé la raie au milieu.


----------



## Anonyme (29 Août 2008)

Dead head a dit:


> Ce que m'inspire l'avatar du dessus ? Une question : qui est le personnage à côté de Jobs ?



Jonathan ive


----------



## Dead head (29 Août 2008)

aCLR a dit:


> C'est démodé la raie au milieu.



Fumée ivre.


----------



## Valgio (29 Août 2008)

Dead head a dit:


> Ce que m'inspire l'avatar du dessus ? Une question : qui est le personnage à côté de Jobs ?


 
Jonathan Ive, CBE, né en février 1967 à Londres, est un designer industriel britannique. Il est à la tête de l'équipe responsable du design des produits Apple depuis 1996 et est devenu l'un des designers contemporains les plus reconnus.

Bien je peux etre fier de mes parents alors


----------



## Dead head (29 Août 2008)

Valgio a dit:


> Jonathan Ive, CBE, né en février 1967 à Londres, est un designer industriel britannique. Il est à la tête de l'équipe responsable du design des produits Apple depuis 1996 et est devenu l'un des designers contemporains les plus reconnus.
> 
> Bien je peux etre fier de mes parents alors



Tout à fait, petit robot.


----------



## Anonyme (29 Août 2008)

&#1091;&#1073;&#1080;&#1081;&#1089;&#1090;&#1074;&#1077;&#1085;&#1085;&#1099;&#1081; &#1088;&#1086;&#1073;&#1086;&#1090;.

*******
edit: c'était pour le petit robot
​


----------



## Valgio (29 Août 2008)

LHO a dit:


> &#1091;&#1073;&#1080;&#1081;&#1089;&#1090;&#1074;&#1077;&#1085;&#1085;&#1099;&#1081; &#1088;&#1086;&#1073;&#1086;&#1090;.​
> 
> *******​


 
Traduction svouplè!!?


----------



## Anonyme (29 Août 2008)

Valgio a dit:


> Traduction svouplè!!?



robot assassin... 

.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (29 Août 2008)

Croque-monsieur


----------



## Dead head (29 Août 2008)

Monsieur Propre.


----------



## Anonyme (29 Août 2008)

après un repos estival, le canard est passé par la case *manga*...


*******
il a toujours une tête d'avance ce Dead head...

.


----------



## Dead head (29 Août 2008)

LHO a dit:


> après un repos estival, le canard est passé par la case *manga*...
> 
> 
> *******
> ...



Une tête d'avance, mais pas une tête croquée.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (29 Août 2008)

Un pepsi pour faire passer le croque-monsieur ?


----------



## Anonyme (29 Août 2008)

t'as faim, toi...
un petit canard laqué, avec un Tavel ?

.


----------



## Valgio (29 Août 2008)

dévorer par ca mauvaise consience?


----------



## Anonyme (29 Août 2008)

Valgio a dit:


> dévorer par ca mauvaise consience?



ils ont dû oublié le programme ortaügrâffe... 

.


----------



## Valgio (29 Août 2008)

LHO a dit:


> ils ont dû oublié le programme ortaügrâffe...
> 
> .


 
Je pense qu'apres une centaine de messages il est évident pour tout le monde que j'ai un orthographe plus que moyen!

Et je profite de ta remarque pour présenter mes excuses.

Bien a vous Valgio


----------



## Dead head (29 Août 2008)

Un robot qui présente ses excuses. J'aurais tout entendu !


----------



## Valgio (29 Août 2008)

Dead head a dit:


> Un robot qui présente ses excuses. J'aurais tout entendu !


 
"Excuse" ce n'est qu'un mot ce qui importe c'est l'interaction que ce mot implique.

 A ceux qui on reconnu le film


----------



## aCLR (29 Août 2008)

C'est ÇA la nouveauté chez Apple cette année !?


----------



## Nao 76230 (29 Août 2008)

Dead head a dit:


> Un robot qui présente ses excuses. J'aurais tout entendu !



Avec quelles oreilles ?


----------



## aCLR (29 Août 2008)

Nao 76230 a dit:


> Avec quelles oreilles ?



Bon le robot nioube, c'est pas un peu fini ces digressions dans les consignes du jeu !


----------



## Nao 76230 (29 Août 2008)

S'cuse-moi le boutonneux mais j'ai raté une page ...


----------



## Dead head (29 Août 2008)

Évidemment !  Un robot, ça ne peut pas savoir faire grand chose !


----------



## kasarus (29 Août 2008)

C'est juste qu'il a court-circuité son cerveau, vous êtes un peu pareil au fond, pour ça que vous vous tapez dessus... 

Il a essayé pendant plusieurs heures de tourner la page... sur son écran.

Dans ces cas-là, on dit: "Il faut savoir tourner la page, et passer à autre chose." 
Il est donc parti sur MacBide.


----------



## Nao 76230 (29 Août 2008)

Je préfère MacBedaine ...

(Bande passant de mon c*l)


----------



## CouleurSud (29 Août 2008)

Description et avenir du robot :

Il avance doucement
vers des matins très incertains
vers des tournevis encore maladroits

Il avance avec courage
vers d'autres versions de son programmateur

Il sait
Qu'un jour
les robots...

Mais, bon, il sait aussi que ce grand jour, il ne sera qu'un vieux tas de ferraille


----------



## ScubaARM (29 Août 2008)

Voilà un greffier poète avec ça 
(  )


----------



## Anonyme (31 Août 2008)

ScubaARM a dit:


> Voilà un greffier poète avec ça
> (  )



ne bouge plus, ne fais plus rien, tu es à 1000 messages... 

*******
sinon, je ne connais pas de requin-poète, ni de requin-écrivain, encore moins des requins-philosophes...

t'imagines un requin-Nietzsche, toujours sur l'éternel retour ou déguisé en sur-requin ou un requin-Deleuze perdu dans les territoires bleus ou les diagonales mobiles...

non, tu ne peux pas imaginer... 

*******
tu n'es qu'un requin-marteau

un requin-timbré

un requin-givré

perdu dans les eaux immobiles... 

.


----------



## Madeline (31 Août 2008)

Mais quel est le lien entre le pseudo «LHO» et l'avatar ???


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (31 Août 2008)

Help ! Mon Finder est gelé ! Que faut-il faire ?


----------



## manulemafatais (31 Août 2008)

Premier de la classe.


----------



## kasarus (31 Août 2008)

Tu aurais quand même pu finir ton dessin Magritte...


----------



## ScubaARM (31 Août 2008)

coulée d'absynthe


----------



## aCLR (31 Août 2008)

Depuis le temps que je tourne sous ces latitudes, je vais bien trouver quelque chose à me mettre sous la dent&#8230;


----------



## ScubaARM (31 Août 2008)

Ha bah ouais, un mec en noir et blanc par exemple


----------



## aCLR (31 Août 2008)

Classe le Finder de Snow Leopard&#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (31 Août 2008)

&#1087;&#1088;&#1080;&#1074;&#1077;&#1090;, &#1085;&#1072;&#1077;&#1084;&#1085;&#1099;&#1081; &#1091;&#1073;&#1080;&#1081;&#1094;&#1072;... 

.


----------



## kasarus (31 Août 2008)

Apparemment, il n'est pas au courant.


----------



## aCLR (31 Août 2008)

Que tu t'achètes un aspirateur avec la prime de la rentrée&#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (31 Août 2008)

avec l'Allocation de Rentrée Scolaire, &#1090;&#1099; &#1084;&#1086;&#1075; &#1073;&#1099; &#1087;&#1086;&#1082;&#1091;&#1087;&#1072;&#1090;&#1100; &#1089;&#1077;&#1073;&#1077; &#1073;&#1088;&#1080;&#1090;&#1074;&#1091;*... 


*_ tu pourrais t'acheter un rasoir.
.


----------



## Dead head (31 Août 2008)

Mordre LHO à pleines dents.


----------



## Anonyme (31 Août 2008)

j'ai des problèmes de connections intensives entre mes différents registres.
il m'arrive d'avoir des pertes et des retours.

j'ai des problèmes de registres dans mes connections intensives.
il m'arrive d'avoir des absences et des manques...

.


----------



## guiguilap (31 Août 2008)

aCLR a dit:


> Que tu t'achètes un aspirateur avec la prime de la rentrée



Un dyson j'espère ...


----------



## kasarus (31 Août 2008)

Dyson tes riz.


----------



## aCLR (31 Août 2008)

Un aspirateur* de particules&#8230;





*moins de 60 Db serait l'idéal. Alors ton modèle de geek à plus de 80 Db&#8230; Tu te pompes le poireau avec et pis c'est tout&#8230;​


----------



## kasarus (31 Août 2008)

ça je veux bien un aspirateur de particules. 

Tu bosse au Cern?

ce qui expliquerait l'état de ta peau. (Tu sais, il ne faut pas faire de vélo DANS le tunnel, mais en dehors.)


----------



## Anonyme (31 Août 2008)

Jenny Holzer
_Purple Cross._ 2004. Electronic LED sign. Installation view: Galerie Yvon Lambert. Paris. 


.​


----------



## Madeline (31 Août 2008)

Il va se faire croquer un morceau


----------



## aCLR (31 Août 2008)

Le finder de snow Leopard&#8230;



deuxième&#8230;


----------



## Madeline (31 Août 2008)

Mais pourquoi tu remets ton camouflage à chaque matin


----------



## koeklin (31 Août 2008)

le finder de White Bear plutôt! Mac OS X 10.7


----------



## Madeline (31 Août 2008)

Oh un beau ténébreux


----------



## manulemafatais (31 Août 2008)

Qui a le bon whisky ?


----------



## l'écrieur (31 Août 2008)

L'ORTF.


----------



## manulemafatais (1 Septembre 2008)

C'est sympa ce que tu fume ?


----------



## Anonyme (1 Septembre 2008)

.​


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (1 Septembre 2008)

Ne vous retournez pas. Vous êtes suivis par une immense bouche ouverte.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Septembre 2008)

Pas de bras, pas de chocolat!


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (1 Septembre 2008)

P****  ! Je suis constipééééééééé !


----------



## Anonyme (1 Septembre 2008)

2Nd de la classe


----------



## PoM (1 Septembre 2008)

Un faux fond d'écran de Mac Os X. Ou alors, le fond par défaut de Snow Léopard


----------



## kasarus (1 Septembre 2008)

Irisation éphémère.


----------



## PoM (1 Septembre 2008)

le trou dans la couche d'onyx


----------



## Anonyme (1 Septembre 2008)

Une imitation chinoise d'un imac


----------



## PoM (1 Septembre 2008)

J'ai la tremblotte quand je prends une photo le soir


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (1 Septembre 2008)

Je suis enfermé dans mon iMac. Ouvrez-moi !


----------



## kasarus (1 Septembre 2008)

Lavé, blanchi, repassé.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Septembre 2008)

MS-DOS


----------



## Anonyme (1 Septembre 2008)

IL Y A LE FEU DANS LA CORBEILLE DU DOCK !!!!!


----------



## manulemafatais (1 Septembre 2008)

Dormez je le veux !


----------



## Anonyme (1 Septembre 2008)

t'es en latex ?


----------



## Dead head (1 Septembre 2008)

Aurore australe (  ).


----------



## kasarus (1 Septembre 2008)

Horreur astrale.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Septembre 2008)

Je suis actuellement à l'interieur du Géant Vert!
C'est magnifique!


----------



## koeklin (1 Septembre 2008)

le pullover que m'a tricoté ma mamie







edit: Aie!   grillé par Le Willi Waller two thousand sixxxx


----------



## Nao 76230 (1 Septembre 2008)

Photo alcoolisée ...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (1 Septembre 2008)

Et ouais, j'avance de travers ! Qui ça dérange ?


----------



## Nao 76230 (1 Septembre 2008)

Zoulou-Alpha-Tango-dumbo paré au décollage ....


----------



## kasarus (1 Septembre 2008)

Hé, les gars.... NOOOOON


PAS LA CASSE!!!!


Snif.

*000010 000001 000000*


----------



## Dead head (1 Septembre 2008)

Un pré numérique.


----------



## kasarus (1 Septembre 2008)

Un post mortem.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (1 Septembre 2008)

Entrée d'un trou vert.


----------



## kasarus (1 Septembre 2008)

Rentrée d'un trou... (oups la charte).


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (1 Septembre 2008)

Anus spatio-temporel


----------



## kasarus (1 Septembre 2008)

Globicéphale. 
Souffrant d'otites chroniques.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Septembre 2008)

molécules de jelly en dilatation chronique, souffrant de spasmes incontrôlés et toujours au bord de la névrose.
.


----------



## Madeline (1 Septembre 2008)

Que le Grand Krik me croque


----------



## Anonyme (1 Septembre 2008)

.​


----------



## boodou (1 Septembre 2008)

Big Brother is eating you ! :afraid:


----------



## Nao 76230 (1 Septembre 2008)

K 2000


----------



## Anonyme (1 Septembre 2008)

Nao 76230
219 messages au compteur, dont *116*, ici... 

le 01_09_08 à 20:19.

.


----------



## Nao 76230 (1 Septembre 2008)

Pour ma défense, je dirais que je ne possède mon Mac que depuis le début de l'année et donc étant inexpérimenté : je ne peut pas aider grand-monde ...

La parole et à la future tête bouffée ...


----------



## Dead head (1 Septembre 2008)

Un robot peut-il être un ami ?


----------



## Nao 76230 (1 Septembre 2008)

Dead head a dit:


> Un robot peut-il être un ami ?



Attendons l'émergence d'une IA forte ...
Mais avant : essayons de rendre vie à ces neurones électrifiés ^^


----------



## aCLR (2 Septembre 2008)

Comme il est mignon, il me tend les bras&#8230;


----------



## kasarus (2 Septembre 2008)

LA VACHE..
à quoi sert un robot aveugle?


----------



## Nao 76230 (2 Septembre 2008)

ça sert à quoi un trou dans MS-Dos ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (2 Septembre 2008)

Drôle d'aibo :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (2 Septembre 2008)

j'atteins à l'infini de moi-même ce qui m'échappe incessamment...


----------



## asticotboy (2 Septembre 2008)

Mangez-moi ! Mangez-moi ! Mangez-moi ! (bis)
C'est le chant du psylo qui supplie
Qui joue avec les âmes
Et ouvre les volets de la perception


----------



## Anonyme (2 Septembre 2008)

Un cubain, un panama et du rhum


----------



## kasarus (2 Septembre 2008)

Un parisien, un vieux chapeau, du pinard.


----------



## aCLR (2 Septembre 2008)

*Bertrand Lavier* - Relief peinture 4 - 1988​


----------



## Anonyme (2 Septembre 2008)

Avec une tête pareil, tu as dû mettre du temps à choisir entre un coffre-fort et un frigo....

Finalement, tu as pris les 2...


----------



## guiguilap (2 Septembre 2008)

Clochard...


----------



## lanceloth (2 Septembre 2008)

A de la viande. 
Ou a un gàteau.


----------



## guiguilap (2 Septembre 2008)

De la viande en chocolat ?

Vieux loup borgne...


----------



## Nao 76230 (2 Septembre 2008)

J'ai faim ...


----------



## lanceloth (2 Septembre 2008)

guiguilap a dit:


> De la viande en chocolat ?
> 
> Vieux loup borgne...


Lol !
Mais c'est vraiment de la viande au chocolat ?

Euh... Un robot.


----------



## Nao 76230 (2 Septembre 2008)

^^
De la viande au chocolat ça doit être bon ...
Heu... Un loup.


----------



## lanceloth (2 Septembre 2008)

Nao 76230 a dit:


> ^^
> De la viande au chocolat ça doit être bon ...
> Heu... Un loup.



Jamais gouté, mais ca peut etre bon !

Ah une pub avec des robots.
Je vais :sleep: dormir, mes parrents me le demande, mais je vais continuer d'allés sur le forum avec un iTouch.


----------



## ScubaARM (2 Septembre 2008)

canis lupus, c'est pas du toutou à sa mémère


----------



## lanceloth (2 Septembre 2008)

Un requin marteau !


----------



## koeklin (2 Septembre 2008)

"Couché !" que t'a dit Papa "Ah la sale bête! même pas obéissante!"


----------



## lanceloth (2 Septembre 2008)

koeklin a dit:


> "Couché !" que t'a dit Papa "Ah la sale bête! même pas obéissante!"




Un membre de Coldplay dans une pièce toute noir.


----------



## Nao 76230 (3 Septembre 2008)

Un loup bien tardif qui à un ipod Touch ...

Moi j'ai juste une DS mais j'ai pas internet dessus ^^ (par contre le iPod oui ...)


----------



## lanceloth (3 Septembre 2008)

Nao 76230 a dit:


> Un loup bien tardif qui à un ipod Touch ...
> 
> Moi j'ai juste une DS mais j'ai pas internet dessus ^^ (par contre le iPod oui ...)


Sur DS, il existe des logiciel pour naviguer sur internet (20-30euros).

Des circuits electrique !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (3 Septembre 2008)

Miam le petit chaperon rouge !


----------



## Dead head (3 Septembre 2008)

Un humain, après un chien et un robot. Vraiment humain ?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Septembre 2008)

Halsman et Dali. série _Skull_. _Crâne et Dali_. 1951.

.​


----------



## lanceloth (3 Septembre 2008)

Un humain qui va se faire manger !


----------



## Anonyme (3 Septembre 2008)

Hmmmm, le beau nez à cruncher !


----------



## asticotboy (3 Septembre 2008)

Tête à claques


----------



## Dead head (3 Septembre 2008)

Tête à chapeau.


----------



## asticotboy (3 Septembre 2008)

Les vestiges de la république...


----------



## lanceloth (3 Septembre 2008)

asticotboy a dit:


> Les vestiges de la république...



Chapeau de paille !


----------



## Anonyme (3 Septembre 2008)

C'est pas bien de recopier CERDAN


----------



## lanceloth (3 Septembre 2008)

De l'art abstrai !


----------



## Dead head (3 Septembre 2008)

Un p'tit morveux.


----------



## lanceloth (3 Septembre 2008)

Une tête de mort.


----------



## aCLR (3 Septembre 2008)

Un robot sur le chemin de l'école&#8230;


----------



## lanceloth (3 Septembre 2008)

Un portrait dessiner en pointillisme !


----------



## aCLR (3 Septembre 2008)

Voilà qu'il se prend pour une statut grecque&#8230;


----------



## guiguilap (3 Septembre 2008)

Qui n'a pas le statut de statue...


----------



## lanceloth (3 Septembre 2008)

guiguilap a dit:


> Qui n'a pas le statut de statue...


Lol ! De la gastronomie !


----------



## Anonyme (3 Septembre 2008)

Faites: AAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## lanceloth (3 Septembre 2008)

Captain KungFu a dit:


> Faites: AAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHH



De la patte a modeller !


----------



## guiguilap (3 Septembre 2008)

Le meilleur client du dentiste ?


----------



## Dead head (3 Septembre 2008)

La meilleure cause du dentiste ?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Septembre 2008)

to freak or not to freak.


----------



## guiguilap (3 Septembre 2008)

Une tête à claques qui fait des arts de combat, c'est drôle...


----------



## Sindanárië (3 Septembre 2008)

Rocher Suchard too hot


----------



## lanceloth (3 Septembre 2008)

Un bonhomme assis par terre .lol


----------



## asticotboy (3 Septembre 2008)

Un instable qui sait pas trop quel avatar il doit choisir...


----------



## guiguilap (3 Septembre 2008)

Merde, un homme asticot...


----------



## lanceloth (3 Septembre 2008)

Une photo en noir est blanc.


----------



## guiguilap (3 Septembre 2008)

Une loup mauvais en orthographe.


----------



## lanceloth (3 Septembre 2008)

Un gateau au chocolat qui ne sait pas ecrire le féminin de loup (louve).


----------



## guiguilap (3 Septembre 2008)

Non, moi faire des fautes de frappe car moi avec chat couché sur clavier...


----------



## lanceloth (3 Septembre 2008)

Miam Lui (lol)  du dessus doit être bon et ecrit façon cromagnon !


----------



## guiguilap (3 Septembre 2008)

Oui, enfin un homme de cro magnon qui a maintenant 2000 messages...


----------



## lanceloth (3 Septembre 2008)

Ha, ha ! Je félicite le bon gateau pour ses 2000 messages !
Plus que 10 et j'ai cent messages !


----------



## asticotboy (3 Septembre 2008)

"L'homme est un loup pour l'homme."


----------



## Anonyme (3 Septembre 2008)

un jeune homme sage à chapeau qui fait beaucoup d'erreurs entre le Ricard  et les cacahuètes...

.


----------



## lanceloth (3 Septembre 2008)

Un vampire barbu !


----------



## Nao 76230 (3 Septembre 2008)

Un loup joueur ...


----------



## guiguilap (3 Septembre 2008)

Un beau robot ...


----------



## Sindanárië (3 Septembre 2008)

Saccharose mon amour dégoulinant


----------



## guiguilap (3 Septembre 2008)

J'ai pas tout compris :rateau:...


----------



## lanceloth (3 Septembre 2008)

Miam, ca donne faim !


----------



## kasarus (3 Septembre 2008)

Tiens, et si je me  désabonnais?


----------



## Sindanárië (3 Septembre 2008)

futur abonné  de Télérama


----------



## lanceloth (3 Septembre 2008)

kasarus a dit:


> Tiens, et si je me  désabonnais?


Désabonner a quoi ?
Euh... Du Hard Rock Metal !


----------



## Sindanárië (3 Septembre 2008)

Blonde camouflée en peluche de frigidaire


----------



## Anonyme (3 Septembre 2008)

"Mais ou est ce que j'ai mis ma bière?"


----------



## lanceloth (3 Septembre 2008)

Whaata ! Ougf ! Rhaaa ! Lol  Professeur Kung-Fu !


----------



## guiguilap (3 Septembre 2008)

Brune camouflée en bouillotte-peluche...


----------



## Anonyme (3 Septembre 2008)

T'aurais pu finir ton chocolat avant de prendre la photo de la table!


----------



## guiguilap (3 Septembre 2008)

C'est pas une table, c'est un Mac Pro...


----------



## Dead head (3 Septembre 2008)

Un chocolat sur un Mac !  Pouahhh !


----------



## Anonyme (3 Septembre 2008)

Bon alors, t'aurais pu enlever le mac pro de la table avant de prendre la photo du chocolat!

grillé par dead head


----------



## Dead head (3 Septembre 2008)

Quel pied !


----------



## Anonyme (3 Septembre 2008)

Damien Hirst. Diamond Skull. _For The Love Of God_. 8601 diamants pesant 1106.18 
carats. 2007.

.
​


----------



## lanceloth (3 Septembre 2008)

Bouhhhh sa fait peur, un personnage tout noir avec des ailes.


----------



## guiguilap (3 Septembre 2008)

Non, je voulais le prendre sur le Mac  !


----------



## Dead head (3 Septembre 2008)

guiguilap a dit:


> Non, je voulais le prendre sur le Mac  !



Sois à ce qu'on te dit, espèce de chocolat !


----------



## lanceloth (3 Septembre 2008)

Une tete de mort avec le drapeau de la france sur le crane ! lol


----------



## Anonyme (3 Septembre 2008)

un loup nommé Harry Haller...
​
.


----------



## ScubaARM (3 Septembre 2008)

pffff, je sais plus quoi dire avec toi


----------



## Anonyme (3 Septembre 2008)

.​


----------



## kasarus (3 Septembre 2008)

Non, maintenant il faut changer et j'en mettrai peut-être aussi un moins pourri (ou je me désabonne d'ailleurs...  )


----------



## Anonyme (3 Septembre 2008)

ScubaARM a dit:


> pffff, je sais plus quoi dire avec toi





kasarus a dit:


> Non, maintenant il faut changer et j'en mettrai *peut-être* aussi un moins pourri (ou je me désabonne d'ailleurs...  )



je vois, c'est une attaque concertée entre un squale et un jelly fish... 

alors, prépare toi à te désabonner...  

.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Septembre 2008)

LHO a dit:


> .​



Terry Bozzio


----------



## lanceloth (3 Septembre 2008)

Ceinture  noire de karaté ! lol


----------



## Nao 76230 (3 Septembre 2008)

Attention à ta truffe ^^


----------



## Anonyme (3 Septembre 2008)

t'as de la chance, t'as pas de nez!


----------



## lanceloth (3 Septembre 2008)

Attention, superbe technique de la langue du dragon ! Yhaa!
Dsl pour l'orthographe mais j'ecrit de mon iTouch !


----------



## Dead head (3 Septembre 2008)

Les pattes d'un loup sur un iPod touch, ça a toujours été catastrophique pour l'orthographe, c'est bien connu.


----------



## Nao 76230 (3 Septembre 2008)

Au moins l'écran n'est pas rayé ^^

Dis : tu veut bien me servir de chargeur ?


----------



## lanceloth (4 Septembre 2008)

Oui lol  ! Ou alors, change les piles ! Lol  
J'écris de mon iTouch !


----------



## Anonyme (4 Septembre 2008)

​ 
C'est une bien belle chose que ce contentement, que cette absence de douleur, que ces jours supportables et assoupis, où ni la souffrance ni le plaisir n'osent crier, où tout chuchote et glisse sur la pointe des pieds. Malheureusement, je suis ainsi fait que c'est précisément cette satisfaction que je supporte le moins ; après une brève durée, elle me répugne et m'horripile inexprimablement, et je dois par désespoir me réfugier dans quelque autre climat, si possible par la voie des plaisirs, mais si nécessaire, par celle des douleurs. Quand je reste un peu de temps sans peine et joie, à respirer la fade et tiède abomination de ces bons jours, ou soit-disant tels, mon âme pleine d'enfantillages se sent prise d'une telle misère, d'un tourment si cuisant, que je saisis la lyre rouillée de la gratitude et que je la flanque à la figure béate du dieu engourdi de satisfaction, car je préfère une douleur franchement diabolique à cette confortable température moyenne ! Je sens me brûler une soif sauvage de sensations violentes, une fureur contre cette existence neutre, plate, réglée et stérilisée, un désir forcené de saccager quelque chose, un grand magasin, ou une cathédrale, ou moi-même, de faire des sottises enragées, d'arracher leur perruque à quelques idoles respectées, d'aider des écoliers en révolte à s'embarquer sur un paquebot, de séduire une petite fille, ou de tordre le cou à un quelconque représentant de l'ordre bourgeois. Car c'est cela que je hais, que je maudis et que j'abomine du plus profond de mon coeur : cette béatitude, cette santé, ce confort, cet optimisme soigné, ce gras et prospère élevage du moyen, du médiocre et de l'ordinaire.

Hermann Hesse. _Le Loup des Steppes _(Der Steppenwolf).1927.

.​


----------



## lanceloth (4 Septembre 2008)

Ta boisson préféré est une bonne tasse de sang tout chaud !

De mon iTouch.


----------



## asticotboy (4 Septembre 2008)

Photo couleur d'une bestiole noire et blanche


----------



## lanceloth (4 Septembre 2008)

Il fait tout noir !


----------



## asticotboy (4 Septembre 2008)

Le premier acteur de King Kong (il est encore vivant !?!?)


----------



## lanceloth (4 Septembre 2008)

Chapeau en paille dans la campagne !


----------



## aCLR (4 Septembre 2008)

Voilà que pour se fondre dans la jungle des avatars, notre bon lanceloth change de visuel plus vite que de&#8230;




&#8230;quoi d'ailleurs ?


----------



## lanceloth (4 Septembre 2008)

He he, un portrait, d'un homme, barbu et souriant !


----------



## CouleurSud (4 Septembre 2008)

Contrairement à ce que pensait Héraclite, certains se baignent plusieurs fois dans le même fleuve

[youtube]1Yz6OrUxBFc&feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## lanceloth (4 Septembre 2008)

Ouah ! Trés beaux chat !


----------



## aCLR (4 Septembre 2008)

Non rien&#8230;


----------



## lanceloth (4 Septembre 2008)

Il y a que du noir est blanc.


----------



## CouleurSud (4 Septembre 2008)

Heureusement pour toi, il n'y en a qu'un de chat


----------



## lanceloth (4 Septembre 2008)

Ouaf ! Un, ce n'est pas beucoup vu la taille de mon apétit !


----------



## Anonyme (4 Septembre 2008)

Sac à puce ?


----------



## aCLR (4 Septembre 2008)

Je ne lis que les lignes de la main&#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (4 Septembre 2008)

Biactol?


----------



## lanceloth (4 Septembre 2008)

On dirait du rouge a lèvres.


----------



## aCLR (4 Septembre 2008)

zappeur !


----------



## lanceloth (4 Septembre 2008)

Deux yeux !


----------



## aCLR (4 Septembre 2008)




----------



## lanceloth (4 Septembre 2008)

Un homme ou on vois qu'une seule oreille, (la deuxième est caché).
Je ne sais pljus quoi dire avec toi.


----------



## aCLR (4 Septembre 2008)

Change d'avatar


----------



## lanceloth (4 Septembre 2008)

Ben alors, change d'avatar !


----------



## aCLR (4 Septembre 2008)

Pub.


----------



## lanceloth (4 Septembre 2008)

aCLR a dit:


> Pub.


Art plastique ! (pointillisme)


----------



## aCLR (4 Septembre 2008)

C'est quoi ton prochain cours ?


----------



## lanceloth (4 Septembre 2008)

Euh, je ne suis pas au collège, je reprenais Lundi 1er Septembre aprés midi pour faire connaissance avec les professeurs et ammener nos affaires, et la je reprendrais le Lundi 8 Septembre pour de bon.


----------



## aCLR (4 Septembre 2008)

Apple


----------



## asticotboy (4 Septembre 2008)

Bon le bout d'pomme ! il a fait ses devoirs ? 

edit : grilled par un lien hypertexte


----------



## aCLR (4 Septembre 2008)

Cuba libre&#8230;


----------



## mado (4 Septembre 2008)

(d'ailleurs un petit verre de cuba libre, pour finir la journée..  )​


----------



## lanceloth (4 Septembre 2008)

Vignette de BD.


----------



## Psycho_fls (4 Septembre 2008)

Correcteur orthographique en panne


----------



## aCLR (4 Septembre 2008)

Qu'il est loin le temps où les embruns caressaient mon visage&#8230;


----------



## Psycho_fls (4 Septembre 2008)

Qu'il est loin le temps où les burins caressaient mon visage  

This is obviously a joke man...


----------



## aCLR (4 Septembre 2008)

J'ai beau regarder au loin, je ne vois pas la mer !


----------



## lanceloth (4 Septembre 2008)

Je fais un petit sourire.


----------



## aCLR (4 Septembre 2008)

Croquée


----------



## superpepito (4 Septembre 2008)

Il manque de soleil ce monsieur ...


----------



## aCLR (4 Septembre 2008)

Nothing


----------



## Dead head (4 Septembre 2008)

Quelqu'un que j'aime bien.


----------



## aCLR (4 Septembre 2008)

Ah te voilà toi ! Ça fait la combientième fois que tu réchappes de la chaise électrique du troisième sous-sol de MacG cette semaine ? Hein, dis moi ?


----------



## Nao 76230 (4 Septembre 2008)

à croire qu'il aime ça ... Toi ça t'as crépité la face ^^


----------



## aCLR (4 Septembre 2008)

Si tu y vas tu te court-circuite du premier coup. Fais gaffe.


----------



## Nao 76230 (4 Septembre 2008)

Ben en fait on à oublié de mi enmener ^^

chtar-man ...


----------



## lanceloth (5 Septembre 2008)

Ta eu de la chance, alors pas la batterie déchargé, on te mets sur la chaise électrique, et tu es rechargé !


----------



## Psycho_fls (5 Septembre 2008)

Clair obscur


----------



## lanceloth (5 Septembre 2008)

A tribord mon capitaine


----------



## Psycho_fls (5 Septembre 2008)

Paumés

C'était pas à tribord, c'était à bâbord ! Foutu compas ! :hein:


----------



## lanceloth (5 Septembre 2008)

Si tu le prenais a l'endroi, sa irait mieux  !


----------



## rizoto (5 Septembre 2008)

lanceloth a dit:


> Si tu le prenais a l'endroi, sa irait mieux  !



Il est midi, j'ai faim !


----------



## lanceloth (5 Septembre 2008)

Tu me lance un regard glacial !


----------



## Psycho_fls (5 Septembre 2008)

Je mangerai pas de pomme ce midi (pas de viande. sauf si........  :rateau


----------



## rizoto (5 Septembre 2008)

Corto maltez?


----------



## Psycho_fls (5 Septembre 2008)

Clairvoyance


----------



## lanceloth (5 Septembre 2008)

Je regarde fixement la mer.
Ps: Ton avatar est trés joli !


----------



## Psycho_fls (5 Septembre 2008)

Bleu

Comme l'océan, mon vieil ami...


----------



## lanceloth (5 Septembre 2008)

Nous devons reprendre la mer cher ami !


----------



## ThoTokio (5 Septembre 2008)

Brigitte Bardot...


----------



## lanceloth (5 Septembre 2008)

Tokio Hotel.
(Ps: Je vois que tu aime bien Tokio Hotel)


----------



## aCLR (5 Septembre 2008)

Sur scène&#8230;






Toated by a knight :casse:


----------



## lanceloth (5 Septembre 2008)

Tiens, tu es tu palichon ! Mais, tu as plein de points noir sur la figure ! Tu a attrappé la noiroles (alusion a rougeaule) !


----------



## aCLR (5 Septembre 2008)

Ne sais vraiment pas ce qu'il / elle veut&#8230;


----------



## lanceloth (5 Septembre 2008)

Dificile avec ton avatar ! Je crois qu'on a tout dis !


----------



## ScubaARM (5 Septembre 2008)

Blonde et rousse en manga :love::love::love:


----------



## Anonyme (5 Septembre 2008)

Il me fait flipper le Dauphin


----------



## ScubaARM (5 Septembre 2008)

j'adore me faire les dents (150) sur les pantoufles à mémères


----------



## Dead head (5 Septembre 2008)

Tiens ! L'avatar du dessus !


----------



## ScubaARM (5 Septembre 2008)

Tiens voilà ma boulette de la mort pour ma dent creuse


----------



## Dead head (5 Septembre 2008)

Eaux troubles.


----------



## lanceloth (5 Septembre 2008)

Du bleu, du blanc, du rouge et du noir.


----------



## Psycho_fls (5 Septembre 2008)

Beaucoup de cheuveux


----------



## ScubaARM (5 Septembre 2008)

Trop classe la gapette


----------



## iFabien (5 Septembre 2008)

Un marteau dans la mer


----------



## rizoto (6 Septembre 2008)

iFabien a dit:


> Un marteau dans la mer



are you talking to me? 
are you talking to me? 
are you talking to me?
are you talking to me?


----------



## aCLR (6 Septembre 2008)

_Voix off _&#8211; Qu'est-ce que vous lisez, madame ?

_Avatar_ &#8211; Où ça ?

_V_ &#8211; Bin là, sur le panneau !

_A_ &#8211; Z, U

_V_ &#8211; Et la ligne du dessus ?

_A_ &#8211; &#8230;?​


----------



## lanceloth (6 Septembre 2008)

Un portrait.


----------



## kasarus (6 Septembre 2008)

Qäm..


----------



## kasarus (6 Septembre 2008)

Vraiment aucune inspiration pour ses avatars, celui-là.


----------



## aCLR (6 Septembre 2008)

Aucune aspiration


----------



## lanceloth (6 Septembre 2008)

Je n'est plus rien a dire pour aCLR :rose: .
Je crois que j'ai tout dis ! 
Change ton avatar !


----------



## aCLR (6 Septembre 2008)

Ou arrête de jouer sur moi&#8230;


----------



## kasarus (6 Septembre 2008)

aCLR a dit:


> Aucune aspiration



Enfin quelqu'un qui a compris. 

désolé mais ça méritait vraiment un CdB, mais vbull saoule encore.


@Lanceloth:


ARRÊTE DE CHANGER D'AVATAR, 
NOM D'UN PETIT BONHOMME.


on ne va plus rien comprendre après... et on va nous prendre pour des tarés... (déjà fait? Ah...)


----------



## aCLR (6 Septembre 2008)

Ah ça pour aspirer les cdb verts, t'es balèze. Quant à en donner&#8230; 


Edit : it's a joke of course


----------



## aCLR (6 Septembre 2008)

Une vraie tête de mafieux russe&#8230;

Dommage que personne ne veille monter une mafia chinoise, italienne voire étasunienne&#8230;

:rose:


----------



## aCLR (6 Septembre 2008)

T'as pris un coup de douze dans la face ou quoi ?


----------



## lanceloth (6 Septembre 2008)

Kasarus : J'arrete de changer d'avatar a partir de maintenant .


----------



## iFabien (6 Septembre 2008)

Ouaf !


----------



## lanceloth (6 Septembre 2008)

Mais qu'est ce qui peut bien me vouloir lui, c'est étrange.


----------



## aCLR (6 Septembre 2008)

Déjà vu quelque part&#8230; 




Edit : j'viens d'reprendre 1 point d'expérience !?
Edit2 : et perdre 1 point d'activité !?


----------



## kasarus (6 Septembre 2008)

aCLR a dit:


> Ah ça pour aspirer les cdb verts, t'es balèze. Quant à en donner&#8230;
> 
> 
> Edit : it's a joke of course



Oui, je grisailloune.  (et c'est en rapport avec l'avatar du dessus. je suis trop fort, non?)


----------



## aCLR (6 Septembre 2008)

J'en suis vert de rage&#8230;


----------



## koeklin (6 Septembre 2008)

aCLR a dit:


> J'en suis vert de rage


 Nan... gris...  à la rigueur... mais vert pas du tout


----------



## lanceloth (6 Septembre 2008)

Un visage.


----------



## asticotboy (6 Septembre 2008)

un visage aussi, mais de loup


----------



## koeklin (6 Septembre 2008)

Un loup  au dessus
Un chapeau en dessous






Un chapeau au dessus
Un loup en dessous


----------



## lanceloth (6 Septembre 2008)

On dirait qu'il a de la barbe !


----------



## rizoto (6 Septembre 2008)

lanceloth a dit:


> On dirait qu'il a de la barbe !



Wouf...


----------



## lanceloth (6 Septembre 2008)

rizoto a dit:


> Wouf...



Un tableau de peinture !


----------



## rizoto (6 Septembre 2008)

lanceloth a dit:


> Un tableau de peinture !



Croc blanc 

C'est bizarre que personne n'est reconnu qui etait mon avatar


----------



## lanceloth (6 Septembre 2008)

rizoto a dit:


> Croc blanc
> 
> C'est bizarre que personne n'est reconnu qui etait mon avatar


Je ne vois pas du tout qui c'est ! :rose: 
Sinon, euh sa me fait penser a une voyante.


----------



## aCLR (6 Septembre 2008)

*L*anceloth *O*père *U*n *P*iquage en règle&#8230; :rateau:


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (6 Septembre 2008)

Quelle belle tête de boxeur !


----------



## lanceloth (6 Septembre 2008)

Samouraï !


----------



## Dead head (6 Septembre 2008)

Oh ! le beau toutou !


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (6 Septembre 2008)

Mmmm... Voilà donc ce qui arrive quand le Pepsi monte au cerveau...


----------



## lanceloth (7 Septembre 2008)

Un personnage de Manga !


----------



## Nao 76230 (7 Septembre 2008)

Un loup à la langue bien pendue ...


----------



## guiguilap (7 Septembre 2008)

Un robot bien désagréable...


----------



## asticotboy (7 Septembre 2008)

Crise de foie


----------



## ScubaARM (7 Septembre 2008)

"J'ai perdu la tête depus que j'ai vu suzette ..."


----------



## CouleurSud (7 Septembre 2008)

Tu es très bien de profil, mon vieux scub
Tout à ton avantage


----------



## iFabien (7 Septembre 2008)

Tu payes ta croquette ?


----------



## Dead head (7 Septembre 2008)

Mon il !


----------



## rizoto (7 Septembre 2008)

Dead head a dit:


> Mon il !



Une méchante cicatrice


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (7 Septembre 2008)

Quel air halluciné :mouais: !


----------



## aCLR (7 Septembre 2008)

&#20919;&#38745;*





*tranquille​


----------



## kasarus (7 Septembre 2008)

Encore toi devant moi... Mais comment tu fais


----------



## aCLR (7 Septembre 2008)

Force verte&#8230; :style:


----------



## CouleurSud (7 Septembre 2008)

Tu serais mieux de profil, mon bon aCLR, je t'assure


----------



## aCLR (7 Septembre 2008)

J'ai pas été brossé aujourd'hui !?


----------



## Dead head (7 Septembre 2008)

aCLR a dit:


> J'ai pas été brossé aujourd'hui !?



Visiblement, tu n'en as pas besoin.


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (7 Septembre 2008)

Et toi, tu n'as pas l'air en forme... Tu es d'une maigreur cadavérique, ce qui ne semble pas empêcher d'avoir la grosse tête  !


----------



## Dead head (7 Septembre 2008)

Le visage dans le vague, elle se moque de la tête des autres ! 

:rateau:


----------



## lanceloth (7 Septembre 2008)

Ben toi au moi, ton visage et tout blanc !


----------



## CouleurSud (7 Septembre 2008)

Tu étais mieux hier
Si je peux me permettre
Encore que je suis un peu perdu
J'ai eu un coup de portable d'Héraclite
qui me dit "l'être est changement"
Sacré Héraclite 

(il est fort, hein)


----------



## lanceloth (7 Septembre 2008)

Waouf, waouf ! Grrrrr ! Et toi, tu par en courant, au moment ou je vient te manger tu me fait pitié, alors je te laisse la vie sauve ! Nous devenons ami et nous partons pour un long chemin parsemé de dangers !
La suite au prochain épisode !

Lanceloth

Romantique ma petit histoire !


----------



## CouleurSud (7 Septembre 2008)

lanceloth a dit:


> Waouf, waouf ! Grrrrr ! Et toi, tu par en courant, au moment ou je vient te manger tu me fait pitié, alors je te laisse la vie sauve ! Nous devenons ami et nous partons pour un long chemin parsemé de dangers !
> La suite au prochain épisode !
> 
> Lanceloth
> ...



Les loups ne sont plus ce qu'ils étaient depuis qu'ils sont parqués et qu'ils essaient de manger mes croquettes 



(non, parce que des loups romantiques)


----------



## lanceloth (7 Septembre 2008)

Mais tes croquette sont un peu fade !


----------



## Nao 76230 (7 Septembre 2008)

La suite !! la suite !!

Les aventures de lanceloth et CouleurSud ...
Si ça peut être aussi bien que tsi ...


----------



## lanceloth (7 Septembre 2008)

Petit robot  !
Je vais te transfèrer nos histoires dans ton système electrique !


----------



## Nao 76230 (7 Septembre 2008)

Je préférerait dans /Users/Nao76230/Documents ^^

Au fait, tu as déjà entendu la pub pour Houmgarden ? (je sais pas comment ça s'écrit)


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (7 Septembre 2008)

Je suis Nono, le petit robot... :bebe:


----------



## kasarus (7 Septembre 2008)

Nao 76230 a dit:


> Je préférerait dans /Users/Nao76230/Documents ^^
> 
> Au fait, tu as déjà entendu la pub pour Houmgarden ? (je sais pas comment ça s'écrit)



Hoegaarden...


----------



## Nao 76230 (7 Septembre 2008)

Merci ex-cactus ...


----------



## lanceloth (7 Septembre 2008)

Hoegaarden ! Oui, c'est amusants ! 
Et pour les fichiers : Users/Nao76230/Documents
Je ne peux pas y accéder, ton système de sécurité est trop évolué ! :rateau:


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (7 Septembre 2008)

Les crocs n'ont jamais réussi pour franchir les systèmes de sécurité non plus


----------



## Nao 76230 (7 Septembre 2008)

Et le sabre y arrive ?

J'ai un système de sécurité très évolué : ça s'appelle Mac OS X 10.4 Tiger ^^
Et sur Nao c'est UNIX ...


----------



## lanceloth (7 Septembre 2008)

Quand j'éssais de franchir les barrières statique, je mélectrocute !


----------



## kasarus (7 Septembre 2008)

ça dépend de quel sabre.

Par exemple, le tigre à dents de sabre...

Tu vois?


----------



## lanceloth (7 Septembre 2008)

Le meilleur c'est le sabre du leopard ! 
Et le prochain c'est le leopard des neiges !


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (7 Septembre 2008)

Chien des neiges ou teinture de chlorophylle, je pense que ça se tient pour pirater un système.


----------



## lanceloth (7 Septembre 2008)

Ou est pour ne pas être piraté, rien ne vaux un bon Leopard ou Tiger !


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (7 Septembre 2008)

C'est sûr, un loup de l'Arctique n'a aucune chance face aux gros chats nourris à la pomme !


----------



## lanceloth (7 Septembre 2008)

Mais je mets au tapis le cher escargot nomé vista !


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (7 Septembre 2008)

Faut pas tirer sur les ambulances 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. Un coup de croc et c'est fini !


----------



## lanceloth (7 Septembre 2008)

Mais bon je n'arrive pas a la taille de Leopard même avec 11ans d'entrainement !


----------



## Anonyme (7 Septembre 2008)

Croc-Blanc


----------



## lanceloth (7 Septembre 2008)

Militaire !


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (7 Septembre 2008)

Le père de Mackie ?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Septembre 2008)




----------



## lanceloth (7 Septembre 2008)

Un clochard !


----------



## Dead head (8 Septembre 2008)

"Belle et le clochard"


----------



## Nao 76230 (8 Septembre 2008)

Pepsi toxique ...


----------



## iFabien (8 Septembre 2008)

A partir de 3 ans.


----------



## Nao 76230 (8 Septembre 2008)

Heu, je ne pensse pas que les mômes de 3 ans ont 3000  pour m'avoir ...

http://vieu-crouton.fr/


----------



## GrInGoo (8 Septembre 2008)

Le transformers bébé .


----------



## lanceloth (8 Septembre 2008)

Si tu en boit une goute, ca fait explosé tes circuits !


----------



## Psycho_fls (8 Septembre 2008)

Cuisine asiatique


----------



## lanceloth (8 Septembre 2008)

Un marin !
de mon iTouch


----------



## Anonyme (8 Septembre 2008)

Pianiste médiatique


----------



## lanceloth (8 Septembre 2008)

Un clown !
de mon iTouch


----------



## asticotboy (8 Septembre 2008)

Un loup
de la forêt


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (8 Septembre 2008)

Un panama... élégance de crooner.


----------



## lanceloth (8 Septembre 2008)

Culture Japonaise.


----------



## kasarus (8 Septembre 2008)

80kg 1m90 en longueur (queue comprise). 1 tonne de pression dans les mâchoires. (enfin,... 1000kg/ Surface de la morsure)
1m au garrot. 60 km/heure en pointe.


----------



## lanceloth (8 Septembre 2008)

Un tunel (tout vert) !


----------



## aCLR (8 Septembre 2008)




----------



## iFabien (8 Septembre 2008)

Un garçon trés sympa.


----------



## aCLR (8 Septembre 2008)

Est-ce que j'ai une tête d'application ?


----------



## iFabien (8 Septembre 2008)

Un plasticien.


----------



## lanceloth (8 Septembre 2008)

Tu me défigure !


----------



## aCLR (8 Septembre 2008)




----------



## asticotboy (9 Septembre 2008)

blagueur


----------



## aCLR (9 Septembre 2008)

On tire à la courte paille ?


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (9 Septembre 2008)

Noir...
Blanc...
Moustaches...

C'est un chat !


----------



## asticotboy (9 Septembre 2008)

Un samouraï suédois ?


----------



## Nao 76230 (9 Septembre 2008)

Noir...
Blanc...
Pas de moustaches...

C'est un code-barre !


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (9 Septembre 2008)

Blanc...
Rouge...
Pas de moustaches...

C'est un extincteur mural !


----------



## Nao 76230 (9 Septembre 2008)

Jaune...
Orange...
Pas de moustaches...

C'est un couché de soleil !


----------



## asticotboy (9 Septembre 2008)

Humour de répétition


----------



## ScubaARM (10 Septembre 2008)

J'aimerai voir tes godasses


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (10 Septembre 2008)

Toi, au moins, tu n'es a pas !


----------



## Psycho_fls (10 Septembre 2008)

Syndrome


----------



## asticotboy (10 Septembre 2008)

Mâle de mer


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (10 Septembre 2008)

Détroit célèbre pour son tailleur D)


----------



## aCLR (10 Septembre 2008)

[youtube]M61KVtVZwfw[/youtube]


----------



## CouleurSud (10 Septembre 2008)

aCLR a dit:


> [youtube]M61KVtVZwfw[/youtube]



Quelque chose dans cet &#339;il granitique me laissait prévoir que tu allais choisir le pire

Voilà le vrai courage, celui qui peut affronter (et sursumer) toutes les hontes


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (10 Septembre 2008)

Seul un félin possède le calme nécessaire pour affronter pareil visionnage sans broncher  !


----------



## aCLR (10 Septembre 2008)

*&#33394;
&#22320;
&#29699;
&#12408;
&#12398;
&#20365;**​





*le samouraï aux couleurs terre


----------



## Nao 76230 (11 Septembre 2008)

*la tronche de calculette


----------



## Psycho_fls (11 Septembre 2008)

*la calculette qui parle


----------



## lanceloth (11 Septembre 2008)

*Le marin qui regarde au loin en disant :
<< La calculette qui parle >>


----------



## CouleurSud (11 Septembre 2008)

Le grand regard de l'animal qui plonge dans l'Ouvert où les marins et leurs mers paraissent tout petits


----------



## lanceloth (11 Septembre 2008)

Qu'il est beau le chat ! Il s'appelle comment ?

Ps: Trés beau proverbe !


----------



## Psycho_fls (11 Septembre 2008)

CouleurSud

C'est pas vrai ça, qui s'occupe de l'analphabétisme des loups, hein ? QUI ?
Non mais !...

:rateau:


----------



## lanceloth (11 Septembre 2008)

Euhh, ce ne serait pas toi par hasar ?!  lol


----------



## Valgio (11 Septembre 2008)

:affraid:  AAAAAAAAAAAA un loups!


----------



## Anonyme (11 Septembre 2008)

'tain, Eve, sans bouche, comment croquer la pomme?
Sont vraiment puritains, ces américains!


----------



## lanceloth (11 Septembre 2008)

Tiens, un pirana !


----------



## Psycho_fls (11 Septembre 2008)

Pas d'inquiétude, vous aimez pas les mêmes climats...


----------



## iFabien (11 Septembre 2008)

un loup de mer qui fait la pluie et le beau temps.


----------



## asticotboy (11 Septembre 2008)

Un guetteur à l'affut du beau temps...


----------



## Anonyme (11 Septembre 2008)

Une tête à chapeau avec un chapeau et, probablement, un horrible pull jacquard!

On en frémit!


----------



## CouleurSud (11 Septembre 2008)

Vu ton chapeau, il ne semble plus qu'on puisse avoir des doutes (en ce qui concerne le beau temps) 

edit : je ne parlais pas de toi, mon vieux Ponk. Je sens chez toi au contraire un ennemi des chapeaux. Or, étant moi-même un ennemi des chapeaux, les ennemis des chapeaux sont mes amis


----------



## Anonyme (11 Septembre 2008)

C'est quoi le sens de la vie?

Shéba.

Renseignes-toi, alors. Demandes à tes amis?

Kit et Kate ?

Qui?

Kate. Et Kit, aussi. Mais ils ne savent pas. Je leur ai déjà demandé à un de nos dîner sur la perspective hegelienne de la mastication.

Ah... Pardon.


----------



## mado (11 Septembre 2008)

Fais tourner.


----------



## macmarco (11 Septembre 2008)

mado a dit:


> Fais tourner.



... la tête !


----------



## mado (11 Septembre 2008)

ça tombe bien. 3 places sur ton tourniquet.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Septembre 2008)

Epure manga.


----------



## Psycho_fls (11 Septembre 2008)

red hair
yellow head


----------



## Anonyme (11 Septembre 2008)

Le Marin de Gibraltar...


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (11 Septembre 2008)

Docteur House ou psychopathe ? Trancher est difficile


----------



## kasarus (11 Septembre 2008)

Ah? Pourtant... c'est quand même affûté, non?


----------



## Grug (11 Septembre 2008)

anus de modo ?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Septembre 2008)

aspiration analgésique ou anus solaire en phase d'expansion, pris dans un couloir d'aspiration géodésique...



*******
toasted par un modo Bataillien...


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (11 Septembre 2008)

Portrait d'un dépressif halluciné...


----------



## kasarus (11 Septembre 2008)

Portrait d'un dessin alupressif né.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Septembre 2008)

MarieStockholm a dit:


> Portrait d'un dépressif halluciné...



ni l'un ni l'autre.
simplement autre...



*******
&#12414;&#12435;&#12364; *



*_ manga... 


*******
toasted par tunnel dépressif... 

.


----------



## kasarus (11 Septembre 2008)

Pfff...
l'enfoiré.

Le gros lâche.

Elle est très basse, celle-là. 

Et, comme un idiot, attiré par la réputation des liens hypertexte de L.H.O, j'ai cliqué.

Comme dirait mon prof de math, c'est un cas où il eût fallu revenir aux définitions...

Ici, définition de L.H.O, bouillant.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Septembre 2008)

kasarus a dit:


> Et, comme un idiot, attiré par la réputation des liens hypertexte de L.H.O, j'ai cliqué.
> 
> Comme dirait mon prof de math, c'est un cas où il eût fallu revenir aux définitions...



il faut bien varier (le vert monochrome, à la fin, c'est monotone...) et revenir aux valeurs et usages des _primitives_...

.


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (11 Septembre 2008)

Mais toute la roublardise d'un allumé en noir et blanc ne peut rien contre l'affichage de l'adresse des liens dans la barre d'état :style: !


----------



## kasarus (11 Septembre 2008)

LHO a dit:


> *******
> toasted par tunnel dépressif...
> 
> .





Mon cher, ceci est de l'histoire ancienne.

Veuillez ne plus m'importuner ou je ne changerai plus jamais d'avatar....


----------



## Anonyme (11 Septembre 2008)

nous étions 7

 je suis le dernier
celui de Stockholm
du syndrome


*******
toasted par un aspirateur pas mûr...

.


----------



## kasarus (11 Septembre 2008)

ça me rappelle le temps de la gâchette.... ...


----------



## Nao 76230 (11 Septembre 2008)

kasarus a dit:


> ça me rappelle le temps de la gâchette.... ...



Pan ? (ça expliquerais ce trou ...)


----------



## Anonyme (11 Septembre 2008)

Nao 76230 a dit:


> (ça expliquerais ce trou ...)



robot-nain non remboursé par la sécu...

.


----------



## iFabien (11 Septembre 2008)

Fantomas contre Mike Patton.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Septembre 2008)

Reflets dans un oeil d'or...

.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Septembre 2008)

Un soir d'été, trop sombre pour être serein...
(LHO, bonsoir )


----------



## Anonyme (12 Septembre 2008)

Jean-Pierre Léaud et Luc Moullet...
(hi, antoine59... ).
.


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (12 Septembre 2008)

Le cri de l'âme. L'impassibilité du corps.


----------



## aCLR (12 Septembre 2008)




----------



## Psycho_fls (12 Septembre 2008)

ACLR


----------



## CouleurSud (12 Septembre 2008)

Les marins ont parfois des passages à vide


----------



## Anonyme (12 Septembre 2008)

le chat aussi...

.


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (12 Septembre 2008)

Et le dévoreur d'âmes en noir et blanc ?


----------



## Anonyme (12 Septembre 2008)

il est fan de Mishima...


----------



## aCLR (12 Septembre 2008)

Le physionomiste du palais des mille saveurs&#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (12 Septembre 2008)

le videur charismatique des portes C, L et R du _Musée Noir._..


----------



## aCLR (12 Septembre 2008)

Ah, celui qui adorait le train fantôme de la foire du trône&#8230;


----------



## Psycho_fls (12 Septembre 2008)

Hydroxyde de lithium, le "i" en moins

Passage à vide disiez-vous ? néant complet oui ! (besoin de sommeil, gros gros besoin de sommeil !)


----------



## aCLR (12 Septembre 2008)

Quand t'as fini ton quart, faut aller dormir


----------



## CouleurSud (12 Septembre 2008)

aCLR a dit:


> Quand t'as fini ton quart, faut aller dormir



Jamais, Conrad te le dirait :

Il faut écouter l'arrivée des vents
Regarder le sens des houles
On ne sait jamais

Mais cette oreille me dit que tu en es capable


----------



## asticotboy (12 Septembre 2008)

Tranquille le chat...


----------



## CouleurSud (12 Septembre 2008)

Enfin je vois chez toi des oreilles

Sous le chapeau
Des petites encore, comme celle de Diane
Ce que lui disait Dionysos


----------



## Anonyme (12 Septembre 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> ...



tel le Sphinx, il lisait le _Nègre du Narcisse_ à l'ombre d'un prunier, près de Cythère...


----------



## aCLR (12 Septembre 2008)

[dm]x26o20[/dm]​




Toasted by l'homme moderne


----------



## Anonyme (12 Septembre 2008)

tel l'homme à l'oreille coupée, il marchait la nuit, sur l'asphalte mouillée...


----------



## aCLR (12 Septembre 2008)

Repensant à cet horrible cri de douleur&#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (12 Septembre 2008)

je regardais cet édifice aux heures changeantes du jour où des myriades de points colorés en suspension, comme des particules en mouvement achevaient de brouiller ma vision...

.


----------



## CouleurSud (12 Septembre 2008)

D'autres diront,

Indifférents aux dents de la cruauté
Que la cruauté des dents en a fait "l'oreille cassée" 

Edit : grillé par un faux
(tu voudrais pas pas te casser un peu l'oreille pour que j'ai bon, mon vieux aCLR)


----------



## Anonyme (12 Septembre 2008)

et je restais indifférent devant cette oreille coupée perdue dans un champ triste et j'allais de ce pas furtif en parler à mon ami Frank...

.


----------



## aCLR (12 Septembre 2008)

Qui refusait obstinément de m'entendre, le regard vide&#8230;


----------



## asticotboy (12 Septembre 2008)

Et pourtant...

Une entente si parfaite entre 2 extrêmes, un contraste si naturel... qu'aucune oreille ne saurait décrypter.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Septembre 2008)

avec ce vent, j'avais peur de perdre mon Panama et je l'entendais hurler dans tout le Territoire, à la recherche de son oreille cassée. 
il marchait comme un forcené, pliant sous la tempête, avec le Main Coon et le nain Kasarus à ses trousses...


.


----------



## ScubaARM (12 Septembre 2008)

Je préfère les canines aux incisives


----------



## asticotboy (12 Septembre 2008)

Les dents de requins... canines ou incisives ? si ce n'est décisives ...


----------



## kasarus (12 Septembre 2008)

Je vous merde... 

Surtout LHO.
le nain...



et d'abord.

Je reviendrai faire 3 pages à moi tout seul.


Bonsoir quand même à tous...


----------



## aCLR (12 Septembre 2008)

Ô kasarus n'aspirez pas les particules qui vous entourent. Expirez, expirez doucement&#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (12 Septembre 2008)

kasarus a dit:


> Je vous merde...
> 
> Surtout LHO.
> le nain...
> ...



il te manque des images essentielles.
en noir et blanc et en couleurs.
et des mots.
des phrases comme:
Et les nains aussi ont commencés petits... 


*******
edit: toasted par un dévoreur de Salammbô...

.


----------



## aCLR (12 Septembre 2008)

Et c'est lui que tu vas manger&#8230;


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (13 Septembre 2008)

... manger, entre le jour et la nuit, serait-ce l'activité de l'homme du crépuscule ?


----------



## ScubaARM (13 Septembre 2008)

Chevalier du Zodiac :love:


----------



## Anonyme (13 Septembre 2008)

.​


----------



## ScubaARM (13 Septembre 2008)

Je devrais me refaire un passage de brosse à dents ...:rateau:

Merci l'ami couronné d'incisives


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (13 Septembre 2008)

Ice Shark


----------



## Anonyme (13 Septembre 2008)

.​


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (13 Septembre 2008)




----------



## Deleted member 70384 (13 Septembre 2008)

Tout à fait mon genre :love:












Nan, je déconne .


----------



## Sindanárië (13 Septembre 2008)

Syndrome


----------



## Anonyme (13 Septembre 2008)

.​


----------



## aCLR (13 Septembre 2008)




----------



## Deleted member 70384 (13 Septembre 2008)




----------



## aCLR (13 Septembre 2008)




----------



## Deleted member 70384 (13 Septembre 2008)

Oh seigneur, j'ai failli faire un arrêt cardiaque :afraid:. Un boxeur énigmatique devrait connaître sa force et avoir plus de ménagements envers le public :rateau:.


----------



## kasarus (14 Septembre 2008)

Un raï cardiaque.


----------



## Dead head (14 Septembre 2008)

Du vert, toujours du vert. Tu n'voudrais pas être modo, toi ?


----------



## kasarus (14 Septembre 2008)

Ah?

Non.

Enfin, si, mais pour voir.

Et puis, ils sont très bien les modos là.


*****


Une idée lumineuse.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Septembre 2008)

Jacques Pré Vert...  

.


----------



## Xman (14 Septembre 2008)

Poil aux dents


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (14 Septembre 2008)

Adieu, canard très vache !


----------



## Xman (14 Septembre 2008)




----------



## kasarus (14 Septembre 2008)

LHO a dit:


> Jacques Pré Vert...
> 
> .



 Enfin Jacques  


*****
Canard taché.


----------



## koeklin (14 Septembre 2008)

Hulk et le géant vert dans un vieille jeep, perdus dans la forêt amazonienne


----------



## Anonyme (14 Septembre 2008)

.​


----------



## lanceloth (14 Septembre 2008)

Tiens, ca me fait penser a un film d'horeur !


----------



## Dead head (14 Septembre 2008)

lanceloth a dit:


> Tiens, ca me fait penser a un film d'horeur !



"Les 101 dalmatiens" ?


----------



## Anonyme (14 Septembre 2008)

.​


----------



## lanceloth (14 Septembre 2008)

Ouahh ! :afraid: 
Je pari que tu leur a sucer le sang et que tu les as laisser pourir ici ! 
Lol !


----------



## Anonyme (14 Septembre 2008)

lanceloth a dit:


> Ouahh ! :afraid:
> Je pari que tu leur a sucer le sang et que tu les as laisser pourir ici !
> Lol !



je ne fais cela qu'avec les *canis lupus*...  :love:

sinon, au siècle dernier, j'ai visité ces catacombes à Palermo... 

.


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (14 Septembre 2008)

Pour un p'tit Palermo, je ferais n'importe quoi
Pour un p'tit
Palermo
Tabada badabada 





Mais le Palermo, je me demande si c'est bien bon pour les dents...


----------



## Anonyme (14 Septembre 2008)

une écossaise férue d'histoire et adepte de chambarra à la Joseph Kuo et perdue dans une clinique en latex à Clermont-Ferrand et qui en attendant un poste en obstétrique à Stockholm surfe sur un forum de macusers dont le siège se trouve à Lyon...

.


----------



## NED (15 Septembre 2008)

Inquiétante attente....


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (15 Septembre 2008)

Un maître Jedi devrait pourtant savoir gérer son stress.

Ah mais non, pardon, c'est pas Yoda, c'est Dobby, l'elfe de maison :rateau:.


----------



## asticotboy (15 Septembre 2008)

Ocre suédoise


----------



## GrInGoo (15 Septembre 2008)

Cowboy des années 2000


----------



## iFabien (15 Septembre 2008)

L'Homme de Vitruve des années 2000.


----------



## jugnin (15 Septembre 2008)

Nan mais sérieux, ça me stresse, ce visage.


----------



## aCLR (15 Septembre 2008)

_&#8211; Vous êtes sûr que je peux donner mon sang ?
&#8211; Oui, oui._


----------



## lanceloth (15 Septembre 2008)

On ne te la jamais dit ? 
On dirait une tête de boxeur ! ;D


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (15 Septembre 2008)

Dixit un royal assassin ?


----------



## DarkPeDrO (15 Septembre 2008)

Une samouraï génétiquement modifiée, suite à une mutation, à cause du froid de Suède.

En gros, à rien quoi 

EDIT: Oups Double post!
Si j'étais modo...


----------



## lanceloth (15 Septembre 2008)

Hitman


----------



## kasarus (15 Septembre 2008)

DarkPeDrO a dit:


> Une samouraï génétiquement modifiée, suite à une mutation, à cause du froid de Suède.
> 
> En gros, à rien quoi
> 
> ...



Tu te bannirais tout seul?

et t'irais hurler à la lune?


Et en plus, c'est dans le sujet.


----------



## DarkPeDrO (15 Septembre 2008)

Naw, je vous bannirais tous, à commencer par toi 
Ton avatar, me fait penser à une méduse


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (15 Septembre 2008)

On dirait un coiffeur qui tient deux sèches-cheveux finition argentée :bebe: !


----------



## DarkPeDrO (15 Septembre 2008)

Toi, c'est ton coiffeur, qui a raté ta coupe


----------



## kasarus (15 Septembre 2008)

Les joies du pouvoir absolu.

Régner sur des ruines.
****

"Bougez pas, j'ai ramené les mixeurs"

Cool, on aura de la chantilly.


----------



## CouleurSud (15 Septembre 2008)

kasarus a dit:


> Les joies du pouvoir absolu.
> 
> Régner sur des ruines.
> ****
> ...



Je comprends enfin pourquoi tu es tout vert depuis quelque temps

Le Moi te monte à la tête

Affreux


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (15 Septembre 2008)

Majesté impériale... Quelle sentence ordonnez-vous ?


----------



## kasarus (15 Septembre 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Je comprends enfin pourquoi tu es tout vert depuis quelque temps
> 
> Le Moi te monte à la tête
> 
> Affreux



Ourgh... 

******
C'est bientôt Halloween, c'est vrai.


----------



## lanceloth (15 Septembre 2008)

On dirait un long tuyau interminable !


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (15 Septembre 2008)

Grrrrr... Je n'aime pas les tunnels...


----------



## GrInGoo (15 Septembre 2008)

mais j'aime les contrebasses..


----------



## ScubaARM (15 Septembre 2008)

JC à l'échauffement


----------



## Anonyme (15 Septembre 2008)

.​


----------



## ScubaARM (15 Septembre 2008)

Il n'est pas frais ton poisson

Brosse à dents humaine:mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (15 Septembre 2008)

ScubaARM a dit:


> Il n'est pas frais ton poisson
> 
> Brosse à dents humaine:mouais:



j'avais mal vu... :rose: 

entre un render à surveiller, la mise à jour Combo X.5.5 de Leopard et Macgé... 

.


----------



## youyou54 (16 Septembre 2008)

Mangez moi, mangez moi, mangez moi ... 

[dm]k2WToNKZFbdl2G7AlN&related=0[/dm]


----------



## Anonyme (16 Septembre 2008)

.​


----------



## lanceloth (16 Septembre 2008)

Tu as chemise noir avec un T-Short blanc sur toi ?


----------



## aCLR (16 Septembre 2008)

L'humour de Leu&#8230;anceloth

L'humeur de loup en ce lieu


----------



## Grug (16 Septembre 2008)

Biactol&#8482; ne peut vraiment rien pour vous ?


----------



## aCLR (16 Septembre 2008)

Prends un chewing-gum !


----------



## Anonyme (16 Septembre 2008)

Opération tempête de piranhas toons dans le désert !




Vérole!
Toasté!


----------



## DarkPeDrO (16 Septembre 2008)

Fumer tue


----------



## Anonyme (16 Septembre 2008)

c'est la rentrée, j'en ai marre.
j'ai arrêté de fumer.
j'ai arrêté de boire.
ma femme m'a dit: on arrête.
alors...

c'est la rentrée, j'en ai marre.
j'ai tout essayé.
mais rien ne marche.

la corde a rompu.
le pistolet s'est enrayé.
la boîte à pharmacie était vide.
le couteau s'est cassé...

alors, j'ai engagé un tueur à gage...

il y a, qu'hier, ma femme m'a rappelé...
on est à nouveau ensemble.

et le tueur est à mes trousses.

alors, j'ai recommencé à fumer et à boire.
c'est la rentrée et j'en ai marre.

...


*******
edit: archi killed par un autre tueur à gage... :rateau: 

.


----------



## koeklin (16 Septembre 2008)

Ponkhead est dans l'escalier





Ps: Merde! plus que grillé quasi carbonnisé (et pas à la fumée de cigarette)!


----------



## lanceloth (16 Septembre 2008)

Tu veux que je te préte une lampe torche ?


----------



## DarkPeDrO (16 Septembre 2008)

Ouah! Tout le monde est parti en vacances pour faire la bronzette, apparemment, toi t'aimes pas ça


----------



## Anonyme (16 Septembre 2008)

et toi, t'aimes bien brûler la cervelle des gens...

.


----------



## DarkPeDrO (16 Septembre 2008)

Apparemment la tienne l'est déjà


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (16 Septembre 2008)

Contre-plongée et contre-jour : un chauve dans l'obscurité du Grand Bleu.


----------



## lanceloth (16 Septembre 2008)

Et toi, avec ton sabre, en un seul coup tu coupe la gorge des gens !


----------



## CouleurSud (16 Septembre 2008)

Et ça te fait rire 

Les loups ne sont vraiment pas accessible à la pitié
(ce qui est au fond normal, sinon ils ne seraient pas des loups)


----------



## lanceloth (16 Septembre 2008)

Hé hé, si c'est pour les loups, ca doit être aussi pour les chats ce que tu viens de dire !


----------



## CouleurSud (16 Septembre 2008)

lanceloth a dit:


> Hé hé, si c'est pour les loups, ca doit être aussi pour les chats ce que tu viens de dire !



Exactement
Et rusé, en plus
(ce pourquoi il n'y a que de bons rats dans le coin, car, comme on dit : "à bon chat, bon rat")
(par contre, pour les loups, je ne sais pas ce qu'on dit)


----------



## lanceloth (16 Septembre 2008)

Tu commence a me donné faim !


----------



## Anonyme (16 Septembre 2008)

.​


----------



## mado (16 Septembre 2008)

C'était mieux que de s'entretenir avec un vampire..


----------



## lanceloth (16 Septembre 2008)

Une ebauche !


----------



## juliuslechien (16 Septembre 2008)

Approches toi que je te mange !


----------



## Anonyme (16 Septembre 2008)

juliuslechien a dit:


> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



chien romain déguisé en salaryman, se préparant au lancer de loup...

.


----------



## Grug (16 Septembre 2008)

cerveau disponible.


----------



## juliuslechien (16 Septembre 2008)

Un poisson nageant dans la rivière à côté de la centrale nucléaire du Tricastin


----------



## Anonyme (16 Septembre 2008)

poisson lubrique déguisé en barman...


*******
edit: toasted par Julius_le_chien_ de_César...

.


----------



## Grug (16 Septembre 2008)

:affraid: Attention, derrière toi !&#8230; :affraid:


----------



## lanceloth (16 Septembre 2008)

Un pirana qu'on doit amené a l'asile !


----------



## Anonyme (16 Septembre 2008)

*******
edit: loupé...


.​


----------



## juliuslechien (16 Septembre 2008)

Tu feras attention tu as un dentier planté dans la tête


----------



## Grug (16 Septembre 2008)

sympa le look kawaï, mais si on danse ?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Septembre 2008)

.​


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (17 Septembre 2008)

*CAAAAAAAAAAAASSE-TOI, PAUVRE COOOOOOOOOOOOOOOON !!!*


----------



## koeklin (17 Septembre 2008)

iDuck, le héros de mes enfants 






*Ka-meha-meha*

PS: oui, je recycle mes vieilles images.
Apres le Sarkostyle, le Borloo  style!


----------



## lanceloth (17 Septembre 2008)

Je m'appelle iDuck, je viens de la planète Végéta et j'ai des supers pouvoirs ! Mon fils s'appelle Sangohan.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Septembre 2008)

iDuck a dit:


> *CAAAAAAAAAAAASSE-TOI, PAUVRE COOOOOOOOOOOOOOOON !!!*



Modem-Style... 


*******
@ koeklin

depuis que je travaille à la poste, tout va de travers...

Besancenot-Style...


*******
edit: toasted par un Bor-Loup à la bourre... 

.


----------



## lanceloth (17 Septembre 2008)

On dirait que derrière toi il y a un énorme chats d'égout !


----------



## Dead head (17 Septembre 2008)

Toi, tu joues à chien et chat !


----------



## Pdg (17 Septembre 2008)

-> Mais où est donc Kevin Costner ? 

DAMNED ! Devancé de 2 secondes.

Bon... Alors du coup : une balle de bowling customisée qui s'apprête à m'éclater les gencives.


----------



## lanceloth (17 Septembre 2008)

Un lapin crétinus !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (17 Septembre 2008)

[YOUTUBE]HB22zQqGj0A[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## lanceloth (17 Septembre 2008)

Tiens, tu as les même lunettes que mon pères ! 
Ps: Lol la video !


----------



## Anonyme (17 Septembre 2008)

lanceloth a dit:


> Tiens, tu as les même lunettes que mon père*s* !



t'es hybride toi ?
genre loup-loup...
un Loup-Janus qui_ boit_ double...

.


----------



## lanceloth (17 Septembre 2008)

Je ne sais pas.
Sa ce vois quand même, je suis un loup normal !  :


----------



## Grug (17 Septembre 2008)

Sympa le look kawaï, mais si on danse ?


----------



## lanceloth (17 Septembre 2008)

Je ne sais pas, mais Couleur Sud risque de te manger !


----------



## Grug (17 Septembre 2008)

Gentil toutou susucre


----------



## Psycho_fls (17 Septembre 2008)

Cherche cours de langue ? Bel organe, toujours !


----------



## Anonyme (17 Septembre 2008)

"Je préfère l'amour en mer, c'est juste une question de tempo,

Nanananananananananana (pour le suite de la chanson...) "


----------



## Grug (17 Septembre 2008)

the Pogues


----------



## Anonyme (17 Septembre 2008)

[youtube]11cXP_tOZWY&hl=en&fs=1[/youtube]


.​


----------



## lanceloth (17 Septembre 2008)

Derrière toi, il y a moi, et si tu recule je te mange !


----------



## aCLR (17 Septembre 2008)

​


----------



## Anonyme (17 Septembre 2008)

aurait abusé de Polonium 210...

.​


----------



## lanceloth (17 Septembre 2008)

LHO a dit:


> aurait abusé de Polonium 210...
> 
> .​


Et si on en boit trop, on deviens vampire ! (C'est ce qui t'es arrivé LHO)


----------



## Anonyme (17 Septembre 2008)

Un film long, mais lonnnnnnnnnng....:sleep::sleep::sleep:


----------



## Anonyme (17 Septembre 2008)

antoine59 a dit:


> Un film long, mais lonnnnnnnnnng....:sleep::sleep::sleep:



mais, Billy-Ze-Kick ne danse pas avec les loups... 

.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Septembre 2008)

Certes, mais les demoiselles sont bien là, car "On y danse, on y danse..."



Sinon, je propose pour LHO:







(Zut, 'me suis trompé dans le titre.... Faut lire Herman et non Vautrin..., mais le clin d'oeil tombe à l'eau...)


----------



## Madeline (18 Septembre 2008)

J'espère que cela ne lui arrivera pas


----------



## lanceloth (18 Septembre 2008)

Lol ! 
On dirait qu'il y a de la neige !


----------



## aCLR (18 Septembre 2008)

Tu veux une glace ?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Septembre 2008)

*******
arghhhh !!! grilled by un poloniuminus rouannais...
.​


----------



## snakerv (18 Septembre 2008)

(LHO - O Q)


----------



## Anonyme (18 Septembre 2008)

pas mal l'auto-portrait, vu de dos, en position allongée.



pour l'avatar:

disons, 
qu'il faudrait en finir avec les préliminaires.​
.


----------



## snakerv (18 Septembre 2008)

LHO a dit:


> pas mal l'auto-portrait, vu de dos, en position allongée.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



pas mal l'image 

pour l'avatar, jai trouvé a quoi d'autres il me faisait penser :


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (18 Septembre 2008)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/OUm5ahdGjx0&hl=fr&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/OUm5ahdGjx0&hl=fr&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## aCLR (18 Septembre 2008)

:casse:​





C'est la vidéo de sankukaï qui t'as fait rire ?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Septembre 2008)

Zhang Huan._ Family Tree_. 2001. 

.​


----------



## lanceloth (19 Septembre 2008)




----------



## Deleted member 18124 (19 Septembre 2008)

[youtube]VHrkWfzTEF4[/youtube]


----------



## lanceloth (19 Septembre 2008)




----------



## snakerv (19 Septembre 2008)




----------



## manulemafatais (19 Septembre 2008)

j'y arriverai jamais... :rateau:


----------



## lanceloth (19 Septembre 2008)

Ciel.


----------



## snakerv (19 Septembre 2008)

manulemafatais a dit:


> j'y arriverai jamais... :rateau:


----------



## lanceloth (19 Septembre 2008)

Humm, elle a bon gout cette oreille !


----------



## snakerv (19 Septembre 2008)

pas autant que les tiennes, ma bonne patte


----------



## lanceloth (19 Septembre 2008)

Oui, mais ça n'a pas l'air de te chatouillé !


----------



## snakerv (19 Septembre 2008)

oh que si, j'en aboie de plaisir :bebe:


----------



## lanceloth (19 Septembre 2008)

Ouaf ! Tu va devenir un homme-loup ! Comme moi !


----------



## snakerv (19 Septembre 2008)

[YOUTUBE]0cwymWZ7YAw[/YOUTUBE]

:rateau:


----------



## lanceloth (19 Septembre 2008)

Ta mutation a commencé !  Pas de chance, tu deviens un chat ! Waf !


----------



## CouleurSud (19 Septembre 2008)

lanceloth a dit:


> Ta mutation a commencé !  Pas de chance, tu deviens un chat ! Waf !



Parce que tu crois peut-être que c'est une chance d'être un loup-garou ?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Septembre 2008)

c'est une annexe de la SPA, ici...


----------



## CouleurSud (19 Septembre 2008)

LHO a dit:


> c'est une annexe de la SPA, ici...



Le silence des bêtes


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (19 Septembre 2008)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/qVv9zxST9e8&hl=fr&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/qVv9zxST9e8&hl=fr&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]​
Je suis déjà dehors .


----------



## lanceloth (19 Septembre 2008)

Je vois que tu as bien dréssé couleursud !


----------



## snakerv (19 Septembre 2008)




----------



## DarkPeDrO (19 Septembre 2008)

Beurk! Ya des hôtels pour ça... J'ai même entendu parler de maison closes


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (19 Septembre 2008)

Payer, toujours payer... Heureusement que Hitman gagne généreusement sa vie !


----------



## snakerv (19 Septembre 2008)




----------



## iFabien (19 Septembre 2008)

*XXX* Files.


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (19 Septembre 2008)

Quel oeil de glace !


----------



## CouleurSud (19 Septembre 2008)

lanceloth a dit:


> Je vois que tu as bien dréssé couleursud !



Euh non, mon vieux lance
La domesticité des chats cache souvent
Une sauvagerie dont on n'a pas idée
Pire que celle des loups qui sont au fond des bonnes bêtes
Qui vivent en couple 

 Stock


----------



## DarkPeDrO (19 Septembre 2008)

Ah? Celui-ci parait plutôt inoffensif et pire: fatigué.


----------



## aCLR (19 Septembre 2008)

C'est bon rambo, tu peux ranger tes flingues. La guerre est finie&#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (19 Septembre 2008)

Zhang Huan
_Family Tree_. 2001.

Fuji archival c-print
24.7 x 20 in. 62.8 x 50.8 cm each.
Edition 25.
.


​


----------



## CouleurSud (19 Septembre 2008)

aCLR a dit:


> C'est bon rambo, tu peux ranger tes flingues. La guerre est finie



Mon vieux aCLR, tu sais bien que Michel Foucault a dit que "la politique est la continuation de la guerre par d'autres moyens"


----------



## aCLR (19 Septembre 2008)

:affraid:
Un chat politisé !!!





@LHO  j'adore cette performance de Zhang Huan


----------



## Anonyme (19 Septembre 2008)

De temps en temps, un chat passe...

Toasted par aCLR, dont l'avatar me fait pensé à une sculpture médiévale en roumanie mais impossible de trouver une image...


----------



## aCLR (19 Septembre 2008)

C'est l'hôpital qui se fout de la charité là.
Tu trouves pas huckelberry ? 






J'attends avec impatience cette image


----------



## Anonyme (19 Septembre 2008)

Wolfgang Tillmans. _Freischwimmer 40_. 2004.

Unique photography, C-print.
30 x 40 cm.
© Daniel Buchholz Gallery. Cologne.


.​


----------



## Xman (19 Septembre 2008)

J'accouche d'un troll de la bouche !


----------



## aCLR (19 Septembre 2008)

Et bien je vois que tu vas dans les boites échangistes avec le même costume chaque week-end&#8230;


----------



## Xman (19 Septembre 2008)

Ouais...
je fais le canard 
Laquais


----------



## Anonyme (19 Septembre 2008)

.​


----------



## Anonyme (20 Septembre 2008)

Masque berbère...


----------



## Madeline (20 Septembre 2008)

Je le préfère en couleur




​


----------



## lanceloth (20 Septembre 2008)

Un couloir !


----------



## Xman (20 Septembre 2008)

Où est la mémère ?

chien chien à sa ...


----------



## Anonyme (20 Septembre 2008)

Tiens caliméro a mal vieilli


----------



## DarkPeDrO (20 Septembre 2008)

Pratique pour surfer sur son Mac dès le lever du jour.
Tu t'es fais à combien?


----------



## asticotboy (20 Septembre 2008)

Ah la Charente... quelle belle région !

edit : toasted by hitman ! qui s'est lui même fait killed


----------



## Xman (20 Septembre 2008)

[mode chanson] Laisse les gondoles à Venise...la la la


----------



## DarkPeDrO (20 Septembre 2008)

C'est en Charente que tu t'es acheté ton (faux) chapeau de (faux) Cow-Boy?


----------



## lanceloth (20 Septembre 2008)

Tueur a gage.


----------



## DarkPeDrO (20 Septembre 2008)

Gentil Toutou en hypothermie


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (20 Septembre 2008)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/AAPMUSCFVhg&hl=fr&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/AAPMUSCFVhg&hl=fr&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## lanceloth (20 Septembre 2008)

Ouata, Shaa! Raaaaa ! Shing ! Belle demonstration !


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (20 Septembre 2008)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/RRyXB4OqtNg&hl=fr&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/RRyXB4OqtNg&hl=fr&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]​
Cette louve me fait trop penser au renard/panda de Firefox.


----------



## Sindanárië (20 Septembre 2008)

... ouais


----------



## CouleurSud (20 Septembre 2008)

J'ai l'écho...


----------



## Sindanárië (20 Septembre 2008)

... atchaaaaa


----------



## CouleurSud (20 Septembre 2008)

Je te l'avais dit, ça résonne


----------



## Anonyme (20 Septembre 2008)

atchaaaaaaaa


.
​


----------



## manulemafatais (20 Septembre 2008)

Si il n'arrête pas tout de suite de me rire dans le cou, je me retourne et je lui fait bouffer sa cravate à ce gros naze.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Septembre 2008)

Une cuvette de wc avec un déodorant enfin dépaysant.


----------



## manulemafatais (21 Septembre 2008)

La force tranquille.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Septembre 2008)

t'as un truc à l'oeil.


.​


----------



## Dead head (21 Septembre 2008)

​


----------



## aCLR (21 Septembre 2008)

click​


----------



## Grug (21 Septembre 2008)




----------



## Nao 76230 (21 Septembre 2008)




----------



## aCLR (21 Septembre 2008)




----------



## Deleted member 18124 (21 Septembre 2008)

[YOUTUBE]oGy_zA0TUEw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## aCLR (21 Septembre 2008)

Orange amère.


----------



## koeklin (21 Septembre 2008)

Un tout autre visage:"la Biactol Attitude!"


----------



## aCLR (21 Septembre 2008)

Et c'est comme ça tous les dimanches


----------



## koeklin (21 Septembre 2008)

C'est super! aujourd'hui c'est dimanche!


----------



## DarkPeDrO (21 Septembre 2008)

Alors, vivement demain, lundi.


----------



## aCLR (21 Septembre 2008)

Et la super soirée tv&#8230;


----------



## koeklin (21 Septembre 2008)

Un site pour les amateurs de hitman et d'autres:
Hitman sur Wii? euh... plus tôt que prévu alors!


Edit piaf: Grillé par le mec qui abuse du " black and White" sur son avatar et le dimanche!


----------



## asticotboy (21 Septembre 2008)

Gigi ? C'est toi là-bas dans le noir ?


----------



## Dead head (21 Septembre 2008)

J'ai déjà vu cette tête là quelque part


----------



## aCLR (21 Septembre 2008)

*Andy Warhol*, _Big electric chair_


----------



## Sindanárië (21 Septembre 2008)

le clan des siciliens


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (21 Septembre 2008)

Iroquois égaré dans l'univers contemporain.


----------



## Bazinga (21 Septembre 2008)

Un samouraï qui va se castrer en tentant de faire hara-kiki

( suis honteux sur ce jeu de mot)


----------



## iFabien (21 Septembre 2008)




----------



## koeklin (21 Septembre 2008)

"Elle te plait ma soeur?"


----------



## juliuslechien (21 Septembre 2008)

Chérie j'ai oublié de payer l'EDF


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (21 Septembre 2008)

Héros mal rasé en chemise rose.


----------



## asticotboy (21 Septembre 2008)

Barbier japonais


----------



## Grug (21 Septembre 2008)

y'a un cil sur le negatif


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (21 Septembre 2008)

Voilà l'effet qu'a la mescaline


----------



## Anonyme (21 Septembre 2008)

sabreuse de champagne en Auvergne...


----------



## DarkPeDrO (21 Septembre 2008)

L'Homme mangé... (nan, elle est pas bonne celle-là)


----------



## koeklin (21 Septembre 2008)

je tire dans les coins 

(de mon avatar)
et en plus dans le noir
trop fort le mec!


----------



## Anonyme (21 Septembre 2008)

.​


----------



## Anonyme (21 Septembre 2008)

Francis Bacon. _Etude pour le portriat du Pape Innocent X de Vélasquez_. 1953.

.​


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (21 Septembre 2008)




----------



## Anonyme (21 Septembre 2008)

.​


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (21 Septembre 2008)

Ce que c'est moche, un homme qui porte un string...


----------



## Madeline (22 Septembre 2008)

Utilise une perruque c'est certain


----------



## aCLR (22 Septembre 2008)

.


----------



## koeklin (22 Septembre 2008)

Eh... oh... c'est Madeline son pseudo ... pas Martine
donc on résume le lundi, c'est Martini on the rocks, donc le lundi  aussi tu vois flou...


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (22 Septembre 2008)

Seigneur des Ténèbres...


----------



## DarkPeDrO (22 Septembre 2008)

OH! Pendant le week-end ta belle crinière a pris feu


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (22 Septembre 2008)

J'ai failli finir comme toi, la boule à zéro !


----------



## DarkPeDrO (22 Septembre 2008)

Mouais.. Le code barre en moins


----------



## ScubaARM (22 Septembre 2008)

Ptet ben des minis sabres lasers


----------



## aCLR (22 Septembre 2008)

:casse:​


----------



## mado (22 Septembre 2008)

​


----------



## aCLR (22 Septembre 2008)

​


----------



## Anonyme (22 Septembre 2008)

Eric Rondepierre. série _Moires_. 1998-1999.


.
​


----------



## mado (22 Septembre 2008)

A l'incroyable dentiste qui m'a enlevé 2 dents de sagesse cette semaine.
Tout en douceur.
:rose:

Je sais, ça parait con. Mais bon, les histoires de dents revêtent une symbolique étrange pour moi.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Septembre 2008)

.​


----------



## koeklin (22 Septembre 2008)

Oui mais... si on danse? 

A propos LHO,  t'as du fil dentaire derriere les oreilles


----------



## asticotboy (22 Septembre 2008)

tu n'aurais pas oublié la facture edf ? non comme ça ...


----------



## aCLR (22 Septembre 2008)

[youtube]mjdssddnBXc[/youtube]




​


----------



## juliuslechien (22 Septembre 2008)

::EDIT:: Toasted by aCLR


----------



## Madeline (23 Septembre 2008)

Il a les oreilles décolées... c'est quelqu'un de bien... voire un génie


----------



## aCLR (23 Septembre 2008)

Le temps des immensités gelées aux pôles est compté&#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (23 Septembre 2008)

.​


----------



## PoM (23 Septembre 2008)

Docteur House se fait manger... Bien fait... N'avait qu'à être plus gentil !


----------



## DarkPeDrO (23 Septembre 2008)

Un magicien t'as enfermé à l'intérieur de ton bel iMac. Tu veux peut-être que j'ouvre la porte (ou la dalle) ?


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (23 Septembre 2008)

Oooh ! Un chauve-pas-souris !


----------



## Dead head (23 Septembre 2008)

À propos c'est une perruque ?


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (23 Septembre 2008)

Mieux vaut ça que la boule à zéro


----------



## kasarus (23 Septembre 2008)

C'est un pou qui parle.


----------



## juliuslechien (23 Septembre 2008)

Mon écran de Macbook tout vert avec des pixels morts au milieu.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Septembre 2008)

Un partisan du Véilb sortant d'HEC


----------



## Dead head (23 Septembre 2008)

juliuslechien a dit:


> Mon écran de Macbook tout vert avec des pixels morts au milieu.



Change de lunettes 




Battu au poteau par un simple chapeau.


----------



## juliuslechien (23 Septembre 2008)

Une canette de Pepsi aplatie


----------



## Anonyme (23 Septembre 2008)

*******
killed by a salaryman


.​


----------



## asticotboy (23 Septembre 2008)

croc blanc


----------



## kasarus (23 Septembre 2008)

Sympa, le chapeau.

Le type en dessous, peut-être. 

En tout cas, il maîtrise l'art de la photo 'prise-sur-le-coup-mais-je-pose-quand-même-avec-la-mine-étonnée-du-gars-qui-ne-s'y-attendait-mais-alors-pas-du-tout'


----------



## Xman (23 Septembre 2008)

Trou vert sa til


PFFF..... avec un avatar aussi con,  v'la que me sens poêt .....


----------



## Anonyme (23 Septembre 2008)




----------



## Xman (23 Septembre 2008)

Un chichin....2 tu l'auras ! :rose:


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (23 Septembre 2008)

Ornithorynque !


----------



## Sindanárië (24 Septembre 2008)

Daguerrotype nippon


----------



## aCLR (24 Septembre 2008)

:afraid:




[YOUTUBE]z6j_LyS5Q_U[/YOUTUBE]






:love:​


----------



## Anonyme (24 Septembre 2008)

Kendell Geers. _Fuckface_. 2007. Photographie.IRRESPEKTIV. MAC. Lyon. 2008.



.​


----------



## aCLR (24 Septembre 2008)

[YOUTUBE]YIJa50A0eG0[/YOUTUBE]


​


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (24 Septembre 2008)

Encore un qui s'est amusé avec les filtres de Photoshop ! Aquarelle, sumi-e, N&B...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (24 Septembre 2008)

Oui, je fume aux toilettes. Et alors ? Ca vous dérange ?


----------



## aCLR (24 Septembre 2008)

Et la cravate ? Elle est où la cravate ?


----------



## Dead head (24 Septembre 2008)

Qu'est-ce que je pourrais bien dire à propos de l'avatar du dessus ?


----------



## iFabien (24 Septembre 2008)

ah bon, mes lacets sont défaits ?


----------



## Dead head (24 Septembre 2008)

iFabien a dit:


> ah bon, mes lacets sont défaits ?



il bien ouvert, mais propos abscons.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Septembre 2008)

Probablement déjà fait par l'ami LHO, mais m'en souviens plus


----------



## Dead head (24 Septembre 2008)

Déjà fait, mais chapeau quand même !


----------



## Anonyme (24 Septembre 2008)

Dead head a dit:


> Déjà fait, mais chapeau quand même !



Mille excuses, mais la vico n'a pas encore fait effet...


----------



## Anonyme (24 Septembre 2008)

Jonathan Monk._ Light_. 2006-2007.


.
​ ​


----------



## kasarus (24 Septembre 2008)

Pour la photo:


"Je cherche un homme."


*****

À croquer.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Septembre 2008)

.​


----------



## iFabien (24 Septembre 2008)




----------



## Deleted member 70384 (25 Septembre 2008)

Où étiez-vous la nuit de 5 au 6 novembre, alors que la rentière de la rue Morgue se faisait assassiner ?


----------



## kasarus (25 Septembre 2008)

LHO a dit:


> Attention, le plafond n'est nulle part.​



À ne pas confondre avec angela bullock...


----------



## aCLR (25 Septembre 2008)

​


----------



## Grug (25 Septembre 2008)




----------



## koeklin (25 Septembre 2008)

A table!


----------



## kasarus (25 Septembre 2008)

<noooooo>


----------



## Xman (25 Septembre 2008)

Tiens y moi aussi dessus !!!


----------



## Anonyme (25 Septembre 2008)

.​


----------



## Anonyme (25 Septembre 2008)

juste de passage et bonne soirée à tout le monde


.
​


----------



## aCLR (25 Septembre 2008)

À toi aussi


----------



## Anonyme (26 Septembre 2008)

Henri Michaux. _Untitled_. 1960.


.
​


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (26 Septembre 2008)

Désolée pour les amis de l'UMP, mais celle-là, je l'adore :love:


----------



## asticotboy (26 Septembre 2008)




----------



## aCLR (26 Septembre 2008)

@stockholm : la voit pas ton image


----------



## Anonyme (26 Septembre 2008)




----------



## aCLR (26 Septembre 2008)




----------



## Dead head (26 Septembre 2008)

​


----------



## aCLR (26 Septembre 2008)

@DeadHead : j'adore :love:


----------



## Xman (26 Septembre 2008)

sans les bout.... !!!


----------



## aCLR (26 Septembre 2008)




----------



## kasarus (26 Septembre 2008)

SKIsssss SKiiissss


Du vent il y a un fil pour deux roues en tout genre.... 

En passant, bonne soirée à toutes et à tous


----------



## aCLR (26 Septembre 2008)




----------



## Deleted member 70384 (26 Septembre 2008)

Sculpture de Jean-Nicolas Reinert.


----------



## koeklin (26 Septembre 2008)

pratique ta perruque!


----------



## Sindanárië (26 Septembre 2008)




----------



## kasarus (26 Septembre 2008)

T'as une scie rotative qui dépasse de ton crâne.


----------



## DarkPeDrO (26 Septembre 2008)

C'est toujours mieux que d'avoir des algues dans la tête, non?  (touché...coulé)


----------



## Madeline (27 Septembre 2008)

Je me demande s'il a réussi a touché sa cible une seule fois


----------



## aCLR (27 Septembre 2008)




----------



## Madeline (27 Septembre 2008)

Est-ce qu'un 'tit peu de soleil et de couleur lui ferait du bien ??? 





ou


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (27 Septembre 2008)

iBernatus


----------



## Nao 76230 (27 Septembre 2008)

iPpda ...


----------



## aCLR (27 Septembre 2008)

iBot


----------



## Dead head (27 Septembre 2008)

iCLR.


----------



## asticotboy (27 Septembre 2008)




----------



## Deleted member 18124 (27 Septembre 2008)

Ast iCotboy


----------



## asticotboy (27 Septembre 2008)

iModem


----------



## youyou54 (27 Septembre 2008)

Et pour ceux que ça intéresse 
http://www.fiesta-magic.com/deguisements-hommes/produit_1860.html


----------



## Anonyme (27 Septembre 2008)

.​


----------



## Anonyme (27 Septembre 2008)

Le nombre d'or

(pff, je réponds au téléphone 2 minutes et vlan qu'LHO me dépasse sur le fil...
... Et qui plus est avec la même idée:
... C'est un scandale )


----------



## asticotboy (27 Septembre 2008)

Le cowboy de Tchernobyl


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (27 Septembre 2008)

Geneviève de Fontenay m'envie mon chapeau.


----------



## kasarus (27 Septembre 2008)

-Mais qu'est-ce qui t'arrive, ma petite mogette?

-Cha pô, Mssieur.

Ya Alexandre qui m'a pris mon cahier de classe. 
Il est méchant, et, en plus, il est pas bon en classe.


La classe.

ça rime!


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (27 Septembre 2008)

Trou noir dans la Matrice.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Septembre 2008)

.
​


----------



## iFabien (27 Septembre 2008)




----------



## Xman (27 Septembre 2008)

Lubrique...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (28 Septembre 2008)

Canard-vache sous acide.


----------



## asticotboy (28 Septembre 2008)

Canard laqué


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (28 Septembre 2008)

Le canard laqué va te faire bouffer ton chapeau.


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (28 Septembre 2008)

Canard à lunettes.


----------



## kasarus (28 Septembre 2008)

Non, cette chenille ne me dit vraiment rien.

Je la bute au sabre, ou je l'écrase?


----------



## asticotboy (28 Septembre 2008)

J'aimerais pouvoir sortir de cette matrice...


----------



## Anonyme (28 Septembre 2008)

Paname
On t'a chanté sur tous les tons
Y a plein d'parol's dans tes chansons
Qui parl'nt de qui de quoi d'quoi donc
Paname
Moi c'est tes yeux moi c'est ta peau
Que je veux baiser comme il faut
Comm' sav'nt baiser les gigolos

Paname
Rang' tes marlous rang' tes bistrots
Rang' tes pépées rang' tes ballots
Rang' tes poulets rang' tes autos
Paname
Et viens m'aimer comme autrefois
La nuit surtout quand toi et moi
On marchait vers on n'savait quoi

Paname
Y a des noms d'rues que l'on oublie
C'est dans ces rues qu'après minuit
Tu m'faisais voir ton p'tit Paris
Paname
Quand tu chialais dans tes klaxons
Perdue là-bas parmi les homm's
Tu v'nais vers moi comme un' vraie môm'

Paname
Ce soir j'ai envie de danser
De danser avec tes pavés
Que l'monde regarde avec ses pieds
Paname
T'es bell' tu sais sous tes lampions
Des fois quand tu pars en saison
Dans les bras d'un accordéon

Paname
Quand tu t'habill's avec du bleu
Ça fais sortir les amoureux
Qui dis'nt "à Paris tous les deux"
Paname
Quand tu t'habill's avec du gris
Les couturiers n'ont qu'un souci
C'est d'fout' en gris tout's les souris

Paname
Quand tu t'ennuies tu fais les quais
Tu fais la Seine et les noyés
Ça fait prend' l'air et ça distrait
Paname
C'est fou c'que tu peux fair' causer
Mais les gens sav'nt pas qui tu es
Ils viv'nt chez toi mais t'voient jamais

Paname
L'soleil a mis son pyjama
Toi tu t'allum's et dans tes bas
Y a m'sieur Haussmann qui t'fait du plat
Paname
Monte avec moi combien veux-tu
Y a deux mille ans qu't'es dans la rue
Des fois que j'te r'fasse un' vertu

Paname
Si tu souriais j'aurais ton charme
Si tu pleurais j'aurais tes larmes
Si on t'frappait j'prendrais les armes
Paname
Tu n'es pas pour moi qu'un frisson
Qu'une idée qu'un' fille à chansons
Et c'est pour ça que j'crie ton nom
Paname, Paname, Paname, Paname...

*******************************Léo Ferré 

Ps: À chaque fois que je passe après Asticoboy coucou, j'ai l'impression de passer pour un dépravé au vu de mon avatar


----------



## asticotboy (28 Septembre 2008)

antoine59 a dit:


> Ps: À chaque fois que je passe après Asticoboy coucou, j'ai l'impression de passer pour un dépravé au vu de mon avatar



Clochard



coucou


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (28 Septembre 2008)

Bobo crooner


----------



## Anonyme (28 Septembre 2008)

asticotboy a dit:


> Clochard



Gigolo 


Pour MarieStockhlome,


----------



## ScubaARM (28 Septembre 2008)

le gentil vagabond


----------



## Nao 76230 (28 Septembre 2008)

Le méchant squale ...


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (28 Septembre 2008)

Le petit robot...


----------



## Dead head (28 Septembre 2008)

Tu portes ta perruque tous les jours ?


----------



## koeklin (28 Septembre 2008)

Buckethead

[YOUTUBE]8akmP6Sjv2o[/YOUTUBE]

Chapeau l'artiste!


----------



## aCLR (28 Septembre 2008)

Tu penches&#8230;


----------



## kasarus (28 Septembre 2008)

Tu penches à quoi?


----------



## aCLR (29 Septembre 2008)

penche aussi.


----------



## Sindanárië (29 Septembre 2008)

s'est endormis, la face dans la moquette :rateau:


----------



## aCLR (29 Septembre 2008)

Usurpateur&#8230;


----------



## kasarus (29 Septembre 2008)

Les petits pois sont gris.


----------



## aCLR (29 Septembre 2008)

[youtube]www0toQqOAc[/youtube]


----------



## Xman (30 Septembre 2008)




----------



## Madeline (30 Septembre 2008)

Tiens voilà une copine


----------



## Anonyme (30 Septembre 2008)

(Un grand  pour Madeline )


----------



## kasarus (30 Septembre 2008)

Un grand chapeau pour Antoine.


----------



## juliuslechien (1 Octobre 2008)




----------



## asticotboy (1 Octobre 2008)

Si seulement je n'avais pas oublié d'acheter des lames pour mon rasoir la dernière fois que je suis allé en courses...


----------



## juliuslechien (1 Octobre 2008)

Mon premier portrait dans les années 20.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Octobre 2008)

depuis que Lehman Brothers a fait faillite, ma femme m'a quittée...

.


----------



## aCLR (1 Octobre 2008)




----------



## Deleted member 70384 (1 Octobre 2008)

C'est beau, la jeunesse qui dure


----------



## McAlyster (1 Octobre 2008)

insutanto ramen wa dôyatte tsukurun desu ka


----------



## dékyi (1 Octobre 2008)

Bonjour à tous !

Merci *Keoklin* : 
grâce aux avatars du dessus, j'ai découvert Buckethead...
super guitariste en effet !

*MacAlyster*, c'est en Cht'i ton message ?

Salut à tous !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (1 Octobre 2008)

[YOUTUBE]4m2li2ZqWOM[/YOUTUBE]

Salut !


----------



## Anonyme (1 Octobre 2008)

et bonne année à tout le monde...


----------



## aCLR (1 Octobre 2008)

Encore un trader qui va se faire avaler par la crise&#8230;


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (1 Octobre 2008)

aCLR a dit:


> Encore un trader qui va se faire avaler par la crise


Un banquier qui a fini en prison parce qu'il a trop joué avec les produits financiers pourris. 



LHO a dit:


> et bonne année à tout le monde...


Bonne année à toi 

En passant, j'ai mis cette vidéo sans penser à Rosh Hashana. Il y a de drôle de coïncidence parfois.


----------



## aCLR (1 Octobre 2008)

En voilà un (de banquier) avec le sourire en coin&#8230;


----------



## Pierrou (1 Octobre 2008)

Scarface Normand...


----------



## aCLR (1 Octobre 2008)




----------



## ScubaARM (1 Octobre 2008)

koupffff koupfffff, j'imagine que tu en ai un comme ça sur la tête
Viens avec moi et je terminerai ta formation


----------



## asticotboy (1 Octobre 2008)

Est-ce que tu respires sous l'eau ?


----------



## aCLR (1 Octobre 2008)

Toasted by


----------



## ScubaARM (1 Octobre 2008)

Promis, si c'est toi sur le surf, je mords pas  parole de mégalodon


----------



## Anonyme (1 Octobre 2008)

.​


----------



## aCLR (1 Octobre 2008)

​


----------



## Grug (2 Octobre 2008)

Faudra me soigner cette vilaine peau.


----------



## asticotboy (2 Octobre 2008)

De mémoire de poisson rouge, j'ai jamais vu ça...


----------



## Anonyme (2 Octobre 2008)

asticotboy a dit:


> De mémoire de poisson rouge, j'ai jamais vu ça...



Le tailleur de panama.

*******
cela est bien connu, les poissons rouges n'ont pas de mémoire* (surtout ceux qui écrivent au stylo à Bic vert)... c'est pour cela qu'ils peuvent se mouvoir, avec aisance et insouciance, à l'intérieur d'un bocal ou d'un sachet rempli d'eau, sans devenir plus fou qu'ils ne le sont...

.*_ quoi que...  :rateau: 

.


----------



## McAlyster (2 Octobre 2008)

C'est qu'on s'y prend à ce jeu !!


----------



## asticotboy (2 Octobre 2008)

Ouh pinaise...


----------



## McAlyster (3 Octobre 2008)




----------



## Xman (3 Octobre 2008)

Hein ?


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (3 Octobre 2008)

PS : j'offre un paquet de cacahouètes à celui qui trouve d'où est tiré mon nouvel avatar


----------



## ScubaARM (3 Octobre 2008)

Nouvel avatar, nouvelle frimousse de manga


----------



## Anonyme (3 Octobre 2008)

Tiens, le squale a un petit frère ?


----------



## ScubaARM (3 Octobre 2008)

grrr, machouillerais bien une pantouffle pour me faire les dents 

D'abord, c'est qui le squale (c'est le gros qui est dans la vague d'ACLR) ?:mouais: j'aimerai identifier ma famille


----------



## aCLR (3 Octobre 2008)

C'est moi que tu traites de gros&#8230;

'spèce de carrelet d'trois semaines&#8230;


----------



## Sindanárië (4 Octobre 2008)




----------



## Anonyme (4 Octobre 2008)




----------



## Nao 76230 (4 Octobre 2008)

Encore un petit verre ?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Octobre 2008)

*******
edit: double toasted... :rateau:
.​


----------



## aCLR (4 Octobre 2008)

Edit : triple toasted :rose:


----------



## Nao 76230 (4 Octobre 2008)

Non : triple 6 ^^


----------



## Anonyme (4 Octobre 2008)

une Leffe Triple pour la 76230...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (4 Octobre 2008)

La crise financière va dévorer toutes vos économies.


----------



## Nao 76230 (4 Octobre 2008)

Je me disais aussi que 'a une tronche de trader ^^


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (4 Octobre 2008)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/s0f3JeDVeEo&hl=fr&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/s0f3JeDVeEo&hl=fr&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## CouleurSud (4 Octobre 2008)

Tu as changé d'avatar, ma chère Stockholm
J'aime beaucoup
Vraiment :love:


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (4 Octobre 2008)

Si tu trouves d'où il est tiré, je t'offre un paquet de croquettes


----------



## Anonyme (4 Octobre 2008)

il est tiré du Tonneau des Danaïdes.

ou il est tombé du camion, ton avatar.
un camion Volvo.
dans lequel il y avait le Tonneau des Danaïdes...

à la place des croquettes, je prendrais bien un fût de Speymalt Macallan 21 ans d'âge..
.


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (4 Octobre 2008)

Je te l'offrirai quand tu auras trouvé  et c'est pas demain la veille , et à une condition : que tu te brosses bien les dents après.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Octobre 2008)

.​


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (4 Octobre 2008)

Nan ! Du tout  !

De toutes façons, je suis fidèle à ma tradition : lorsqu'un personnage figure sur mon avatar, c'est un mec. C'est pour mieux confuser le pauvre monde 

Ah, tiens, tu feras attention : il y a quelqu'un avec une grande gueule derrière toi.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Octobre 2008)

je ne cherche pas.
mais je trouve que celui que j'ai mis te correspond mieux.

quand au sujet androgyne ou inversé façon Chevalier de Maupin...   

*******
de toute façon, j'ai arrêté le malt. :rateau:
je ne bois plus que du vin. :style:

du très bon vin...

.


----------



## Alex666 (4 Octobre 2008)

LHO a dit:


> de toute façon, j'ai arrêté le malt. :rateau:
> je ne bois plus que du vin. :style:
> 
> du très bon vin...
> ...



Tiens c'est aussi mon cas  H2O


----------



## Nao 76230 (4 Octobre 2008)

MarieStockholm a dit:


> [YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/s0f3JeDVeEo&hl=fr&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/s0f3JeDVeEo&hl=fr&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]​



^^ Très bon film à voir absolument ...

Moi c'est plutôt ça :
[YOUTUBE]whX_QfHwKJM[/YOUTUBE]

Aaaaaaargh le BSOD me poursuit !!


----------



## Alex666 (6 Octobre 2008)

Nao 76230 a dit:


> Aaaaaaargh le BSOD me poursuit !!




non te précède, et te suit, tu est donc mal barré niveau conception :rateau:


----------



## ScubaARM (6 Octobre 2008)

karamazof


----------



## mado (6 Octobre 2008)

un truc flou.. à cause de mes yeux ou autre chose.. ou les deux.


----------



## koeklin (6 Octobre 2008)

un jolie chute de r.... euh... je mégare...euh.. une jolie chevelure..oui c'est ça... de beaux cheveux :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (6 Octobre 2008)

Jana Sterbak. Flesh Dress. 1987.


.​


----------



## mado (6 Octobre 2008)

Découpée aux dents sur mes proies récalcitrantes ?

edit : (j'ai pas fait attention au nouvel avatar ?? ) ou du regard.. mais ça demande d'autres pouvoirs..
edit 2 : j'arrive plus à suivre..


----------



## Anonyme (6 Octobre 2008)

il suffit, juste, de se laisser glisser...​

*******






Kiki Smith
.​


----------



## koeklin (6 Octobre 2008)




----------



## Anonyme (6 Octobre 2008)

Zut: J'ai pas vu Koeklin!!! 
Alors: Sang glacé au détour d'une rue sombre...

Edit: le "Van Eyck" était bien entendu pour LHO...


----------



## Anonyme (6 Octobre 2008)

vois-tu Léon, c'était ma période trouble entre Tomahawk et Delirium...


*******
edit_01: toasted par un flamand...
edit_02: bizarre, qu'il n'y ait pas de Prédelle (sur le Retable)...


----------



## koeklin (6 Octobre 2008)

:t'as toujours une minute de retard ce soir



[YOUTUBE]MGlKflP7ycE[/YOUTUBE]



antoine59 a dit:


> Zut: J'ai pas vu Koeklin!!!
> Edit: le "Van Eyck" était bien entendu pour LHO...


Hein... quoi... c'est pas pour moi le grand barbu avec une tiare sur la tête, assis au milieu et deux doigts levés pour donner sa bénédiction..
 ben... zut alors... :casse:


----------



## Anonyme (6 Octobre 2008)

mieux vaut être en retard que de travers et à moitié déchiré... 

.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Octobre 2008)

LHO a dit:


> edit_02: bizarre, qu'il n'y ait pas de Prédelle (sur le Retable)...



Tu as l'oeil vif
Pour pas la faire longue, il  s'agit du polyptyque de Van Eyck intitulé "l'agneau mystique".
Il est composé de 10 panneaux de bois peints. Au cours des siècles, il fut dispersé entre différents collectionneurs, la prédelle (partie inférieure d'un retable servant de support aux panneaux (et pas seulement) étant aujourd'hui perdue.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Octobre 2008)

il paraît que le Kid avait une ascendance indienne Cherokee... 

il a un petit côté Rimbaud, l'indien... 


*******

comme tu le sais, j'ai toujours eu un faible pour le Retable d'Issenheim.
j'aimerais me laisser enfermer à Unterlinden, pour le regarder dans le noir.
l'ouvrir et le fermer, dans l'incessante nuit, jusqu'au bord de l'épuisement.

être seul.
la nuit.
dans le noir et le froid.


et
attendre le Jugement Dernier


.​


----------



## Anonyme (7 Octobre 2008)

Mathias Grünewald (1475/1480-1528)_. Retable d'Issenheim_. Colmar. Musée d'Unterlinden.


.​


----------



## Anonyme (7 Octobre 2008)

Et l'autre côté

1er ouverture:





2ème ouverture:





J'ai eu la chance (héhé) de le voir presque dans les conditions que tu aimerais LHO. 
Un de mes prof est conservateur honoraire au musée d'Interlinden, ce qui est donne pas mal d'accès. Nous étions 3 dans la pièce, pendant près de 2 heures, confronté au retable. C'était presque éprouvant.
Je suppose que tu as lu toute la "littérature" autour de cet oeuvre?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Octobre 2008)

antoine59 a dit:


> Et l'autre côté
> 
> 1er ouverture:
> 
> ...




ah, ton prof a plusieurs accès...  

non, pas toute la littérature, quand même.
des bricoles comme le Hubert Comte.

je ne suis jamais allé à Unterlinden.
juste passé à côté en allant flirter à Mulhouse...
dans le noir et l'épuisement...
en buvant des vins d'Alsace...

et en partance pour Bâle...


*******
sinon, tu as un truc à l'oeil.
une dissymétrie.
qui penche
légèrement.

une sorte de plissement
une inclinaison
un penchant...

.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Octobre 2008)

Z'ont vieilli les Beatles...
Font la gueule !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (7 Octobre 2008)

Il manque une pièce du puzzle.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Octobre 2008)

après le BOOM, la déflagration.
le morcellement.
l'atomisation...

PonkHead serait-il un objet fractal.
un ensemble de multiples.

PonkHead serait-il un et plusieurs à la fois.
un cas de personnalités multiples.

et à quel PonkHead, je m'adresse.
quel est celui qui me répond.

tout cela est confus.
et fragmentaire.

tout cela est flou.
et indiscernable.

PonkHead serait au bord de la rupture.
il nous a annoncé une seconde tournée d'adieux.

il parait que Johnny nous en prépare une.
grandiose et mémorable...

PonkHead serait-il Johnny ?


*******
toasted par un trader sur le tapis...
.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (7 Octobre 2008)

Rocco et ses frères


----------



## Valgio (7 Octobre 2008)

Rocco Junior


----------



## Anonyme (7 Octobre 2008)

une pub pour le latex is sex...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (7 Octobre 2008)

Le club des 4 (le 5e est parti)


----------



## asticotboy (7 Octobre 2008)

Le cinquième (qui s'est barré)


----------



## CouleurSud (7 Octobre 2008)

Mais je rêve, tu n'as pas changé de chapeau depuis ma dernière visite ici


----------



## Anonyme (7 Octobre 2008)

.​


----------



## Hérisson (7 Octobre 2008)

Trader en pleine déprime


----------



## Anonyme (7 Octobre 2008)




----------



## Anonyme (7 Octobre 2008)

Jean-Olivier Hucleux. _Joseph Beuys_. (d'après une photo d'Alice Springs).
                      1987. mine de plomb sur papier Canson marouflé sur châssis. 191,3 x 149,8 cm.


*******
bien le desk (Human Interest)... 



.​


----------



## Anonyme (7 Octobre 2008)

Ahh ben enfin, j'ai failli attendre 

Sinon, désolé, je coule le niveau, mais parfois y a que ça de vrai 






Edit: Pour pas polluer l'autre fil avec un post inutile, bien vu pour Baldessari


----------



## Xman (7 Octobre 2008)




----------



## Hérisson (8 Octobre 2008)

O.G.M.:love:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (8 Octobre 2008)

Tape m'en 4 !


----------



## Anonyme (8 Octobre 2008)

.*

1_* la presse s'interroge sur la capacité de l'Europe à répondre à la crise.
"le chemin reste désespérément incertain", écrit "The Observer". 
les journaux européens relèvent le manque de cohésion des leaders de l'UE face à la crise.

*2_* le président de la République a dû renoncer à visiter le site de Renault Sandouvile à la suite d'une grève des salariés. 

*3_* pour Jacques Marseille, professeur d'histoire économique à l'université Paris-I-Sorbonne, le krach de 1929 s'inscrivait dans un contexte protectionniste et nationaliste qui n'est plus de mise aujourd'hui.

*4_* jusqu'où les Etats-Unis pourront-ils vivre à crédit ?
la moitié de la dette négociable de l'Etat américain est détenue par le reste du monde. 
les Etats-Unis dépendent de plus en plus des prêteurs étrangers.


*******
© Le Monde.fr


*******
bonne journée à celles et ceux qui passent par là, ou à côté...
.


----------



## aCLR (8 Octobre 2008)

Se couper en quatre pour résoudre la crise monétaire&#8230;


----------



## Valgio (9 Octobre 2008)

Dans le Wing et le Wang il est souvent difficile de savoir quelle coté domine lautre?


----------



## asticotboy (9 Octobre 2008)

Soleil rose


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (9 Octobre 2008)

trader en 1929


----------



## Grug (9 Octobre 2008)

sexy centriste.


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (9 Octobre 2008)

Plutôt poisson sous mescaline que lapin crétin.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (9 Octobre 2008)

J'ai tout perdu à la bourse. Fait ch** !


----------



## Grug (9 Octobre 2008)

Jerome Kerviel&#8482; inside.


----------



## ScubaARM (9 Octobre 2008)

un ptit coup de rouge, m'en fout des arrêtes


----------



## asticotboy (9 Octobre 2008)

T'arrête pas au rouge...


----------



## Anonyme (9 Octobre 2008)

non, ce soir, je suis au rhum arrangé (gingembre-miel).
et je vois des chapeaux partout... 

.


----------



## Valgio (10 Octobre 2008)

Non pas un, ni deux ,ni trois mais quatre avatar pour le prix d'un qui dit mieux?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (10 Octobre 2008)

Conseil à la con de Christine Lagarde pour se protéger de la crise : "Sortez couverts".


----------



## Anonyme (10 Octobre 2008)

Salut, je m'appelle iDuck, j'aime l'orange et les chemises avec le col fermé coucou


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (10 Octobre 2008)

Salut, je m'appelle antoine59 et j'ai un beau chapeau.


----------



## asticotboy (10 Octobre 2008)

canard à l'orange...


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (10 Octobre 2008)

Tu me prêtes ton chapeau ?


----------



## ScubaARM (10 Octobre 2008)

Je préfère le tien et un tien vaut mieux que deux, tu plonges avec moi


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (10 Octobre 2008)

Requin de la finance qui est en train de devenir complètement marteau


----------



## kasarus (10 Octobre 2008)

Je me fais chier ce soir.


----------



## aCLR (10 Octobre 2008)

Je change d'univers&#8230;


----------



## ScubaARM (10 Octobre 2008)

Vivement la couleur


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (10 Octobre 2008)

Toi, de toute façon, en dehors du Grand Bleu...


----------



## aCLR (10 Octobre 2008)

Tiens, une nouvelle nipponerie&#8230;


----------



## kasarus (11 Octobre 2008)

Constellé.


une mante me recouvre.
Je cherche une aiguille pour y percer quelques...
étoiles, tissées dans la trame de l'espace-temps.
Et toi? 
le tisserand tourne en rond.


----------



## Nao 76230 (11 Octobre 2008)

Flash de trou noir ...


----------



## asticotboy (11 Octobre 2008)

l'avenir ?


----------



## Nao 76230 (11 Octobre 2008)

Non, le futur proche ^^

(Tjr aussi nul ton chapeau)


----------



## ScubaARM (12 Octobre 2008)

Encore de la féraille


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (12 Octobre 2008)

Encore de la poiscaille


----------



## Nao 76230 (12 Octobre 2008)

Encore du japonaï ...

(et moi je suis en plastique)


----------



## aCLR (12 Octobre 2008)




----------



## kasarus (12 Octobre 2008)

Pharmacos, ya du boulot....

Ah? 
Je dois? 

m'acheter des lunettes?

Bon.


----------



## aCLR (12 Octobre 2008)




----------



## Grug (14 Octobre 2008)

Baisse la tête, t'auras l'air d'un coureur.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Octobre 2008)

J'ai faim...

je vais me faire une ptite dorade


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (14 Octobre 2008)

Joyeux sans-famille.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Octobre 2008)

Geisha chez Yasujiro Ozu


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (14 Octobre 2008)

Gars chaud chez laoujirai otrou.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Octobre 2008)

gaspacho à lunette ayant rencontré un gatéropode à chemise rayée.​ 


.


----------



## Grug (14 Octobre 2008)

Photomaton non conforme.


----------



## aCLR (14 Octobre 2008)

Ceci n'est pas un poisson rouge&#8230;


----------



## asticotboy (14 Octobre 2008)

ceci n'est pas un avatar


----------



## Anonyme (14 Octobre 2008)

ceci n'est pas un chapeau.
mais une masse confuse, informe et encombrante.

ceci n'est pas un être humain.
mais une illusion, un fantasme.
une masse floue en devenir.

la possiblité d'une image.
un clone raélien...


et ceci n'est pas un texte.

mais la réalité.



.


----------



## Grug (14 Octobre 2008)

putain y z'ont morflé les 4 fantastiques


----------



## Anonyme (14 Octobre 2008)

​ 
.


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (15 Octobre 2008)

Quatre fois pire !


----------



## koeklin (15 Octobre 2008)

Allez au coin! t'es punie, va bouder!


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (15 Octobre 2008)

Tapi dans l'ombre, il guette...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (15 Octobre 2008)

En avril, je préfère mon côté face à mon côté pile.


----------



## Hérisson (15 Octobre 2008)

Parce qu'avec mes lunettes je vois parfaitement bien ce qui est écrit...


----------



## Nao 76230 (15 Octobre 2008)

Tien ? Sonic à perdu ses couleurs ?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Octobre 2008)

j'ai passé l'aspirateur toute la journée.
maintenant, il faut que je descende les poubelles.
avec le tri, je suis un peu perdu...

il me reste encore la vaiselle à faire.
à aller chercher le journal.
à faire la cuisine...

non, vraiment, être un robot, 
c'est pas une vie.

.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Octobre 2008)

Un homme qui dévoile les faiblesses d'un autre...

(je me comprends, 
It's a joke, LHO :bebe:)


----------



## Anonyme (15 Octobre 2008)

antoine59 a dit:


> Un homme qui dévoile les faiblesses d'un autre...
> 
> (je me comprends,
> It's a joke, LHO :bebe:)



ouais, t'as vraiment intérêt à ce que cela soit une _joke inside_...
parce que sinon, j'appelle mon pote Mesrine et tu auras un trou dans ton chapeau ou sur le côté droit...



  

.


----------



## Nao 76230 (15 Octobre 2008)

Photomaton inside you ^^


----------



## Anonyme (15 Octobre 2008)

d2 - d4

à toi.

.​


----------



## ScubaARM (15 Octobre 2008)

un quatre vaut mieux que un tu l'auras :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (15 Octobre 2008)

je ne suis pas un ectoplasme solitaire et vaporeux perdu dans le bleu IKB ni une masse informe d'une inquiétante étrangeté qui surfe sur mac-g à 20 000 lieues de la réalité ou de la surface des choses.

.


----------



## Nao 76230 (15 Octobre 2008)

C'est vrai : tu est un délir-man dans un photomaton ^^


----------



## asticotboy (16 Octobre 2008)




----------



## Pierrou (16 Octobre 2008)

Ca sent bon la lavandeuh !


----------



## Nao 76230 (16 Octobre 2008)




----------



## Grug (16 Octobre 2008)




----------



## Nao 76230 (16 Octobre 2008)




----------



## Anonyme (16 Octobre 2008)

robot shooté à l'E.P.O.


.​


----------



## asticotboy (16 Octobre 2008)




----------



## Anonyme (16 Octobre 2008)

*******










René Magritte. _l'Homme au Chapeau Melon_. 1966-68.


.​


----------



## Madeline (17 Octobre 2008)

Variations, variations :love:


----------



## Anonyme (17 Octobre 2008)

Douglas Gordon. _Play Dead Real Time_.
                        installation view February 22 - March 30, 2003. Gagosian Gallery. 
                          New York. 


.​


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (17 Octobre 2008)

Nouvel effet Photobooth : 4 visages différents dans la même image.


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (17 Octobre 2008)

Photobooth Update, introducing manga effect.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Octobre 2008)

.​


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (17 Octobre 2008)

You talkin' to us ? You f**** our wives ?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Octobre 2008)

[youtube]bkp1CwGg-Kw&hl=fr&fs=1[/youtube]


.​


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (17 Octobre 2008)

[YOUTUBE]IFzckDHUA_k[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (17 Octobre 2008)

un homme _au-dessus _de tout soupçon...


----------



## aCLR (18 Octobre 2008)

#1 Je me réveille.
#2 Je me regarde.
#3 Je regarde dehors.
#4 Je te regarde&#8230;


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (18 Octobre 2008)

J'aime pas les moustaches


----------



## kasarus (18 Octobre 2008)

Ah...

C'est pour ça que tu es de dos?


----------



## aCLR (18 Octobre 2008)

Range ton sabre laser ou tu vas encore faire une connerie.


----------



## touba (18 Octobre 2008)

utilisez Biactol® dès l'age de 13 ans


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (18 Octobre 2008)

King Kong  à la plage


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (18 Octobre 2008)

Trader à la mandarine.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Octobre 2008)

Black Russian vu de dos...


----------



## mado (18 Octobre 2008)

Four Roses vu(es) de face ?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Octobre 2008)

Pinacolada vue de profil...


----------



## mado (18 Octobre 2008)

Trop de mélanges.. je vois en 4 dimensions..


----------



## ScubaARM (18 Octobre 2008)

Profil très avantageux :love:


----------



## Nao 76230 (18 Octobre 2008)

Une nouvelle espèce : le requin-vicieux ...


----------



## ScubaARM (18 Octobre 2008)

Tu sais qu'on a retrouvé des boîtes de conserve dans l'estomac de marteaux ?


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (18 Octobre 2008)

Etonnant ! Tant de bleu !


----------



## ScubaARM (18 Octobre 2008)

(allez re belote) un dos très avantageux :love:


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (18 Octobre 2008)

Pas plus que tes vastes yeux


----------



## Nao 76230 (18 Octobre 2008)

Perso, ton dos ne m'intéresse pas *soupir ...*


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (18 Octobre 2008)

On dirait que tu as passé le test de Turing, toi


----------



## Nao 76230 (18 Octobre 2008)

Comme je suis un peu fatigué, je vois de quoi tu parle mais je 'en comprend pas le sens ...

Juste pour dire que les histoires de coeur sont déjà assés difficiles entre humains ... Pas besoins de rajouter les machines ...


Pour l'avatar : on dirais une pochette iTunes ...


----------



## Hérisson (18 Octobre 2008)

Un robot fatigué ????:love:


----------



## Nao 76230 (18 Octobre 2008)

Parce qu'un hérisson pudique c'est mieux ?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Octobre 2008)

ne m'écraser pas, je suis un hérisson confirmé...


*******
eh !!! le robot, j'ai la priorité...


----------



## Nao 76230 (18 Octobre 2008)

Régis dans un photomaton ...


----------



## Anonyme (18 Octobre 2008)

Régis, c'est celui qui a effacé ton programme ?


----------



## Nao 76230 (18 Octobre 2008)

Régis : personne pouvant repousser les limites de la bêtise ...

Il y a de très bon spécimens sur koreus ^^


Bon alors tu le lâche ce photomaton ??


----------



## Anonyme (19 Octobre 2008)

robot échappé du cirque Koreus transformé en cireur de parquet...









.


----------



## aCLR (19 Octobre 2008)

LHO a dit:


> robot échappé du cirque Koreus transformé en cireur de parquet...
> ()
> .



Pourras te faire les quatre faces comme ça


----------



## mado (19 Octobre 2008)

Tu devrais arrêter de fumer.. Plein de taches


----------



## aCLR (19 Octobre 2008)

Un noir qui tire vers le rouge&#8230;


----------



## Nao 76230 (19 Octobre 2008)

Noir d'un coté, Blanc de l'autre ...

Un tâche au milieux ^^


----------



## aCLR (19 Octobre 2008)

:hein:


----------



## landrih (19 Octobre 2008)

utilise biactol.


----------



## kasarus (19 Octobre 2008)

Vacances,

Breizh.

Vendée.

Le coeur sur le drapeau, et l'hermine autour du cou.


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (19 Octobre 2008)

*Luke*: [on first seeing the Millenium Falcon] What a piece of junk! 
*Han Solo*: She'll make point five past lightspeed. She may not look like much, but she's got it where it counts, kid. I've made a lot of special modifications myself.


----------



## asticotboy (19 Octobre 2008)

Ne te découvre pas d'un fil...


----------



## aCLR (20 Octobre 2008)




----------



## Anonyme (20 Octobre 2008)

Yayoi Kusama


.​


----------



## Anonyme (20 Octobre 2008)

​ 










Gerhard Richter. _Atlas_. _Für 48 Porträts_. 1971







​ Gerhard Richter. _Atlas_.  _Für 48 Porträts_.
présentation à la Biennale de Venise. 1972.


.​


----------



## Anonyme (20 Octobre 2008)




----------



## Anonyme (20 Octobre 2008)

.​


----------



## ScubaARM (20 Octobre 2008)

Un ptit sourire ? bouge pas je vais chercher le chalumeau  ou la pince si tu préfères


----------



## Anonyme (20 Octobre 2008)

.​


----------



## aCLR (21 Octobre 2008)

.


 Les Daltons&#8230; :afraid:


----------



## RousseSvelte (21 Octobre 2008)

C'est tous les potes de mon frère lorsque j'étais ado, je les croisais, déambulant dans l'appart, curieuse de les voir jouer à Donjons & Dragons et eux m'ignorant, moi la fille aux cheveux oranges


----------



## Anonyme (21 Octobre 2008)

j'aurais pu m'appeler Theodore... 

mais je suis née à Ur et j'ai décidé d'entrer en résistance...

je suis une fille de l'Universal Reality et je mixe en direct le monde des origines, filmé par Buster Keaton (_The Three Ages_)...


.​


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (21 Octobre 2008)

Signé : le quadruple dragueur.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Octobre 2008)

en Mai, j'enlève le haut...


----------



## RousseSvelte (21 Octobre 2008)

Toute la douceur du monde, la nuque, ces quelques centimètres de peau, cachés au hasard des saisons par des écharpes bariolées, découverts par des chignons danseuses, évoqués par de petites mèches folles, sublimés par des parfums d'ailleurs et offerts dans des instants précieux....



R.


----------



## RousseSvelte (21 Octobre 2008)

vous l'aurez compris, c'était pour l'avatar de Marie hein 


Suis pas assez rapide tssssss...


----------



## Anonyme (21 Octobre 2008)

depuis que je suis entrée en résistance, je regarde le ciel...


----------



## RousseSvelte (21 Octobre 2008)

Je me plie en quatre pour voir plus loin.


R.


----------



## Hérisson (21 Octobre 2008)

RousseSvelte a dit:


> Je me plie en quatre pour voir plus loin.
> 
> 
> R.



Resistance ? vu le nombre de tes messages, et le "bon feeling" qu'on te crédite...
Aucun doute tu es IRRESISTIBLE:love:


----------



## macmarco (21 Octobre 2008)

"It's been a hard day, please, don't take a picture"


----------



## asticotboy (21 Octobre 2008)




----------



## Xman (22 Octobre 2008)

Tu es maybe un peu jeune.....





​


----------



## aCLR (22 Octobre 2008)

mission nocturne&#8230;




:style:


----------



## kasarus (22 Octobre 2008)

Noir, Blanc.

Le sourire, encore.


----------



## aCLR (22 Octobre 2008)

T'es encore dans l'espace&#8230;


----------



## kasarus (22 Octobre 2008)

Affirmatif.

Bien matinal, aujourd'hui...

Bonjour aCLR.


----------



## g.robinson (22 Octobre 2008)

Trou blanc


----------



## RousseSvelte (22 Octobre 2008)

La chambre donnait sur une arrière cour où une forme insolite semblait échouée. Elle tira le voilage pour mieux regarder cette drôle de chose.. 
D'un coup, elle fut envahit par un frisson, l'objet bien qu'étrange lui paraissait familier. Jeanne attrapa d'un geste sec son manteau et descendit quatre à quatre les escaliers, il fallait qu'elle sache...


----------



## kasarus (22 Octobre 2008)

Urticaire Rebelle.

Ben voyons...


----------



## Anonyme (22 Octobre 2008)

balai à chiotte strastosphérique à tendance métaphysique 

"broyeuse de chocolat" à la rencontre du "grand verre"

particules élémentaires en collision dans un champ de gravitation intentionnelle

mécanisme boursier des fluides avec effet Venturi précoce

phénomène de dissipation active dans un cerveau sans réflections

faillite de Lehman Brothers en direct_ live_ sur channel n°5

toboggan à tête chercheuse de la Tate Modern dans une clepsydre de Lerne






*******
pas eu le temps de me pencher sur ton texte...  

.


----------



## Hérisson (22 Octobre 2008)

On vois bien que tu cogites "dur"...


----------



## asticotboy (22 Octobre 2008)

Tape m'en 5 ...

Euh... ah nan !


----------



## Hérisson (22 Octobre 2008)

Alors j'ai placé toutes mes économies à la caisse d'épargne...
Bon ça va elles y sont encore...


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (22 Octobre 2008)

Pas de photographes, s'il vous plaît.


----------



## RousseSvelte (22 Octobre 2008)

Par une nuit noire, j'avance, au bout l'inconnu mais peu importe !


----------



## Anonyme (22 Octobre 2008)

Sarah Moon*


*_ une photographe qui faisait souvent ses autoportraits vus de dos. 


*******
edit: archi toasted by Théodore...

.


----------



## RousseSvelte (22 Octobre 2008)

J'hésite.

L'as, le pique, le trèfle ou le carreau, je ne sais pas bien encore vers où diriger cette énergie dévorante.

Ca brûle et me consume.

Je jette les dés.

8, l'octogone, à l'affût, yeux noirs, me guette.

Roulette, je tombe.

Impair me trouble.


----------



## macmarco (22 Octobre 2008)

Résistance manifeste.


----------



## ScubaARM (22 Octobre 2008)

Etoile de Ninja dans le style battlestar galactica


----------



## macmarco (22 Octobre 2008)

Abyss.


----------



## kasarus (22 Octobre 2008)

LHO a dit:


> balai à chiotte strastosphérique à tendance métaphysique
> 
> "broyeuse de chocolat" à la rencontre du "grand verre"
> 
> ...



Quartette similaire

Quaternion semblable.

Col plié en quatre.

Identité fractionnaire

Identitaire fractionné

Cerveaux réfléchis sans vortex de stock-options.
*******
@ mac marco:

Antique signe celtique enrichi à l'uranium 238


----------



## Grug (22 Octobre 2008)

Georges Mathieu, le retour de la vengeance.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Octobre 2008)

souriez, vous êtes filmés...


----------



## RousseSvelte (22 Octobre 2008)

Mon sourire vaut de l'or, je le préserve.


----------



## aCLR (22 Octobre 2008)




----------



## aCLR (22 Octobre 2008)




----------



## Grug (22 Octobre 2008)




----------



## Anonyme (22 Octobre 2008)

Patrick Tosani. _Portrait Braille N°1_. 1985.




*******
tosted par un_ Lapin crétin_...
.​


----------



## aCLR (22 Octobre 2008)

Michelangelo Pistoleto. _Mètre cube d'infini._​


----------



## Grug (22 Octobre 2008)

dis moi Viktor Iouchtchenko, c'est pour qui ce Mètre cube d'infini.  :mouais: :hein:


----------



## Madeline (23 Octobre 2008)

Même si c'est des fausses dents... ce qu'il a l'air méchant


----------



## Anonyme (23 Octobre 2008)

François Morellet. _Superposition et transparence_. 1980


.​


----------



## Anonyme (23 Octobre 2008)

aCLR a dit:


> Michelangelo Pistoleto. _Mètre cube d'infini._​





Grug a dit:


> dis moi Viktor Iouchtchenko, c'est pour qui ce Mètre cube d'infini.  :mouais: :hein:




mon cher aCLR,

faudrait peut-être arrêter le Polonium 210... 






j'ai rien compris. 

le _Lapin crétin_ (déguisé en poisson rouge ultra-brite), non plus, du reste... 

.


----------



## RousseSvelte (23 Octobre 2008)




----------



## Deleted member 70384 (23 Octobre 2008)




----------



## RousseSvelte (23 Octobre 2008)

Dans le silence, écoutes !

Je suis La Guerrière.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Octobre 2008)

.


au beau milieu de ma vie, je me retrouvais dans une forêt obscure...









 Loris Gréaud._ La bulle forêt de poudre à canon_. 
expo "Cellar Door". Palais de Tokyo. 2008.


.​


----------



## RousseSvelte (23 Octobre 2008)

A des millions de kilomètres, elle est là.





La Nébuleuse bipolaire symétrique du "Carré Rouge"


----------



## kasarus (23 Octobre 2008)

On s'y croirait presque...

Tant d'étoupe, pour combler un vide qui n'est qu'aussi grand que sa réalité.


----------



## rizoto (23 Octobre 2008)

un tobogan spatial


----------



## Hérisson (23 Octobre 2008)

J'ai placé toute mes économies à la caisse d'Epargne...
Mince elles n'y sont plus


----------



## RousseSvelte (23 Octobre 2008)

Ouais quatre, j'ai bien dit quatre, attends....


----------



## Anonyme (23 Octobre 2008)

Une nouvelle combattante dans l'arène...

J'ai le pouce facile...


----------



## PommeQ (23 Octobre 2008)

Tu te fous de ma gueule ?


----------



## RousseSvelte (23 Octobre 2008)

Eye contact


----------



## PommeQ (23 Octobre 2008)

Tu pourrais me regarder quand tu me parles :rateau:


----------



## RousseSvelte (23 Octobre 2008)

C'est qui la fille qui me suit ? Alala j'aime pas ça ! :rateau:


----------



## michio (23 Octobre 2008)

Quelle tête en l'R !


----------



## RousseSvelte (23 Octobre 2008)

39° à l'ombre, mon cuir ne me quitte pas.


----------



## michio (23 Octobre 2008)

U R Franklin D RousseSvelte ?


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (23 Octobre 2008)

Yamamoto Kaderate.


----------



## michio (23 Octobre 2008)

J'te tends la perche


----------



## ScubaARM (23 Octobre 2008)

C'est pas un Tmax ça ? pfff


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (23 Octobre 2008)

T'es pas un peu marteau de dire ça ?


----------



## ScubaARM (23 Octobre 2008)

Tant que tu ne me traites pas d'enclume "petite marie ...."


----------



## TibomonG4 (23 Octobre 2008)

Dans le bleu, la créature veille


----------



## Anonyme (23 Octobre 2008)

je suis dans l'Eternel retour.


----------



## michio (23 Octobre 2008)

Me cherche pas, moi et mes potes !


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (23 Octobre 2008)

MIB - Motard In Black.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Octobre 2008)




----------



## Madeline (24 Octobre 2008)

Ferme la bouche tu vas avaler une mouche


----------



## Xman (24 Octobre 2008)

je m'en fous ! je reste de pierre !


----------



## Madeline (24 Octobre 2008)

T'as l'air donc ben triste...   Toujours à la recherche de ta copine ? 
Va donc voir par *là*


----------



## michio (24 Octobre 2008)

Tu t'fends la gueule ?


----------



## asticotboy (24 Octobre 2008)

Tonnerre mécanique


----------



## RousseSvelte (24 Octobre 2008)

Ca fait mal les coups de soleil.


----------



## Sindanárië (24 Octobre 2008)

Moi aussi un jour je serai dans life avec ma chemise


----------



## Anonyme (24 Octobre 2008)

Un nouveau vert...


----------



## michio (24 Octobre 2008)

'tain, Bob Dylan a pris un coup de vieux !


----------



## Anonyme (24 Octobre 2008)

.​


----------



## mado (24 Octobre 2008)

Tes chemises, elles sont pas aussi belles que celles de mon namoureux :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (24 Octobre 2008)

Détartrage


----------



## mado (24 Octobre 2008)

Et en plus il est romantique :love:


----------



## supermoquette (24 Octobre 2008)

herpès


----------



## Fab'Fab (24 Octobre 2008)

rediffusé


----------



## mado (24 Octobre 2008)

Our Heroe
but *just* for one day.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (24 Octobre 2008)

[YOUTUBE]1oxZHJ7qKu0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (24 Octobre 2008)

.


----------



## koeklin (24 Octobre 2008)

.

Là ça devient plus difficile de jouer


----------



## michio (24 Octobre 2008)

Photomaton de mer !


----------



## Anonyme (24 Octobre 2008)

Ange Leccia


.​


----------



## ScubaARM (24 Octobre 2008)

Broc avec ses briques


----------



## RousseSvelte (24 Octobre 2008)

Espèce en danger


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (24 Octobre 2008)

Université Révolutionnaire.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Octobre 2008)

mon double... 

.


----------



## RousseSvelte (24 Octobre 2008)

Rires idiots


----------



## Grug (24 Octobre 2008)

il a joué dans l'aveu Fab'fab ?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Octobre 2008)

prochain film de Mathieu Kassovitz avec Anne Brochet...


*******
edit: toasted by me... 


.


----------



## michio (24 Octobre 2008)

Trop naze la banane...


----------



## TibomonG4 (24 Octobre 2008)

Fab'Fab fait de la moto


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (24 Octobre 2008)

Fab'Fab a mangé du léopard (ou du tigre, je ne sais pas).


----------



## Anonyme (24 Octobre 2008)

Fab'fab' s'entraînant pour _Le livre de la jungle_... 




*******
re-toasted by me...


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (24 Octobre 2008)

Fab'fab a rencontré son nouvel amour : un mur de briques.

edit : si tu parles de George de la Jungle, ça doit le faire


----------



## TibomonG4 (24 Octobre 2008)

Fab'fab a décidément trop chaud


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (24 Octobre 2008)

Fab'fab est poursuivi par un tigre.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Octobre 2008)

Mon premier baiser (à Clermond-Ferrand)...


----------



## macmarco (24 Octobre 2008)

Fab-Fab joue au casse-briques.


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (24 Octobre 2008)

Là, ça devient dur... :rateau:

Fab'fab a un nouveau tatouage ?


----------



## macmarco (24 Octobre 2008)

Fab-Fab est le fils de Bill Gates !! :affraid:


----------



## TibomonG4 (24 Octobre 2008)

@Macmarco : Fab'fab mange des galettes 

@LHO : Fab'Fab ne serait qu'une brique du mur


----------



## Anonyme (24 Octobre 2008)

Justine déguisée en Fab'fab'...


double toasted...


----------



## RousseSvelte (24 Octobre 2008)

Mode d'emploi pour adolescents pré-pubères


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (24 Octobre 2008)

Fab'fab' a fait de la chirurgie esthétique pour un nouveau film.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Octobre 2008)

Fab'fab' déguisé en adolescent pré-pubère...


----------



## RousseSvelte (24 Octobre 2008)

Fab'fab' est content de son dentiste

Ahu ça collait mieux au portrait de Marie


----------



## macmarco (24 Octobre 2008)

Elle a eu chaud la rousse !


----------



## Anonyme (24 Octobre 2008)

Fab'fab est entré en résistance


*******
edit: doublé par un tricycle breton...


----------



## RousseSvelte (24 Octobre 2008)

Fab' Fab' va faire un croche-patte


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (24 Octobre 2008)

Fab'fab a le teint gris, faudrait qu'il fasse la grasse mat'


----------



## RousseSvelte (24 Octobre 2008)

Fabfab' est heureux, il a eu son BEP


----------



## TibomonG4 (24 Octobre 2008)

Fab'Fab passe entre le mur et l'affiche


----------



## Anonyme (24 Octobre 2008)

STOP...


on a perdu Fab'fab dans l'Underground...


*******
la panthère est rapide... :rateau:


----------



## RousseSvelte (24 Octobre 2008)

Fab fab va faire son premier baiser à la volée... suspens


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (24 Octobre 2008)

Fab'fab a raté son premier baiser et rejoint la résistance des célibataires


----------



## macmarco (24 Octobre 2008)

Fab-Fab Brite !


----------



## RousseSvelte (24 Octobre 2008)

Fab fab' reste positif même si on lui a marqué au fer rouge le sigle des célibataires underground

(je vais y arriver )


----------



## macmarco (24 Octobre 2008)

Ca sonne comme l'helvète underground...


----------



## RousseSvelte (24 Octobre 2008)

Fab fab n'aime pas les labyrinthes et trouve celui-ci compliqué


----------



## michio (24 Octobre 2008)

FabFab y fait de la résistance


----------



## RousseSvelte (25 Octobre 2008)

FabFab a découvert le piège à filles, la moto.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Octobre 2008)

Ptain commence à me faire ch**r ce Fab'Fab


----------



## Madeline (25 Octobre 2008)

Hé sous ton chapeau, saurais-tu c'est qui ce Fab-Fab... au juste ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (25 Octobre 2008)

Fab'Fab fait des glaçons en forme d'icône de Finder. Trop la classe. :love:    


P****, c'est sa fête à Fab'Fab ! C'est pour fêter sa promotion ? :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (25 Octobre 2008)

Fab'Fab déguisé en trader du CAC 40, pour incarner la crise des subprimes, avant l'ère Obama et l'heure d'hiver, dans le dernier film de Jérome Kerviel "j'y étais et puis en fait, non" après le succés planétaire de "Premiers baisers" et de "Jérome à la plage"... 



:mouais:




.

.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (25 Octobre 2008)

Fab'Fab guette l'arrivée de la nouvelle série d'AB.


----------



## kasarus (25 Octobre 2008)

antoine59 a dit:


> Ptain commence à me faire ch**r ce Fab'Fab



* + 10000 *


Mais, sans les smileys.

Il y a pourtant un fil à flood spécialement conçu pour ça, non?

C'est fini?


----------



## kasarus (25 Octobre 2008)

-message auto-censuré-


----------



## Hérisson (25 Octobre 2008)

Quand Kasarus... désintègre "Fab'fab"...:love:


----------



## Anonyme (25 Octobre 2008)

je voudrais 4 disques de la dernière compilation de David Bowie* (by himself).

j'ai bien dit 4...



*******
*_ façon contournée de contourner l'_oukase_ kasaruséen... 



.


----------



## Sindanárië (25 Octobre 2008)

PPPsssiiiiiii  Ki Ki Ki .... Minou, minouuuuu.... viens voir le petit oiseau qui se cache derrière le muret


----------



## aCLR (25 Octobre 2008)

regarde là bas
le grand méchant condé

y'avé troi peti keupon
avec des joli blouson
des ????,des centures clouté et des chveu décoloré

le premier peti keupon 
fesai de joli chanson
et le samedi soir 
avec sa guitare
il joué le rock'n'roll

Refrain:
hahaha je vé t'atrapé 
je sui le gro le méchan condé
ki a peur du méchan paskoi
c p't vs
c pa nous
ki a peur du méchan paskoi
tralalalala (hou)
il ne ns atrapera pas
surment pa
surment pa
il ne ns atrapera pa
(wé)

le deuxième peti keupon
fesé pousé du gazon
et le samedi soir
monté ds lé skuar
avec c cop1 canar

le troisième peti keupon
avé de l'imagination
il rentré du bar
ts lé samedi soir
avec son ami babar

refrain(1x)

toc toc toc
ki c?
c le peti chaperon rouge
non non non ns ne voyons pa
tu t trompé distoire

je vé vs atrapé
et alor?
je vé ts cassé
et alor?
je vé vs faire balisé
et alor?
et alor?
et alor?
et alor?

il y avé troi peti keupon 
avec leur keu en tire bouchon
avec des???, des centure clouté et lé chveu décoloré

pr semé leur adversaire
il se déguisé en couran d'air
et tt lé agen pa du tou conten
se retourné en mogréan

refrain(1x)
lalalalalalalalalalalal...


----------



## michio (25 Octobre 2008)

L'a l'air malade Mathieu Kassovitz...


----------



## RousseSvelte (25 Octobre 2008)

Aaaaaah saleté de moustique collé sur ma visière !


----------



## ScubaARM (25 Octobre 2008)

wanted, dead or alive or in bed with s.... (c 'est bon je sorts)


----------



## michio (25 Octobre 2008)

Les dents de la mer ont une conjonctivite !!!!


----------



## ScubaARM (25 Octobre 2008)

Mad Max


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (25 Octobre 2008)

Où est ton enclume ?


----------



## michio (26 Octobre 2008)

Faut vraiment que j'aille chez le coiffeur :rateau:


----------



## Hérisson (26 Octobre 2008)

Une coupe casque ???


----------



## michio (26 Octobre 2008)

Parle à ma main !


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (26 Octobre 2008)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/99phlP_e2Rw&hl=fr&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/99phlP_e2Rw&hl=fr&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## iShin (26 Octobre 2008)

michio a dit:


> Parle à ma main !



_Booooorn to be wiiiiild_

Edit : Toasted !


----------



## aCLR (26 Octobre 2008)

C'est ici pour l'entretien ?


----------



## kasarus (26 Octobre 2008)

Wa...

Deux pas rasés de suite, ça se note.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Octobre 2008)

bon 

il s'est calmé le cyclone kazakh... 




.


----------



## kasarus (26 Octobre 2008)

Vu le samedi que j'ai passé, heureusement.... 

Bon dimanche. 

Et fais gaffe, il y a des trucs qui te regardent derrière.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Octobre 2008)

J'espère et j'envie une faille temporelle !!!!

Pourquoi sommes-nous en 2008

Comme une impression de m'être trompé d'époque...

Bon dimanche à tous, bonjour Kasarus


----------



## michio (26 Octobre 2008)

J'ai pris un truc bizarre hier soir... je vois plein d'images que je comprends pas qu'est-ce que c'est ce matin... des sortes de flash... 
rhââââ ??? le frigo ? 
Naaaaaaannnnnn ! C'est le balais des chiottes !
J'ai du m'endormir quand j'étais malade à cause des trucs bizarre que j'ai pris hier soir et que je voyais plein d'images que je comprenais pas ce que c'était... des sortes de flash...


Edit -
Mince, grillé par un épouvantail... la honte...

Remarque, ça marche pareil lol


----------



## Anonyme (26 Octobre 2008)

KITT sur 2 roues...


----------



## Anonyme (26 Octobre 2008)

je suis encore à l'ouest... 

j'ai oublié de changer l'heure. 


.


----------



## kasarus (26 Octobre 2008)

En l'an quatre mille trois cent vingt-sept du Quatrième Cycle, l'humanité lutte pour sa survie.

Nous sommes dans le quatrième Grand Cycle.

Les Cycles ont commencé au vingt-deuxième siècle avec les premières guerres nucléaires.

À chaque fois, tout se répète. 
Les mêmes erreurs, la même chose.

Tout est formaté, même les erreurs.

Plus de la moitié du globe est désert.

Les villes restantes utilisent les résidus radioactifs des déserts comme source d'énergie.

En cela, le cycle est stable.

Dans La Langue, des mots ont disparu.

Le savoir, la beauté sont impalpables.

"-Autrefois, il y avait, selon les rumeurs de la Ceinture extérieure, de l' "are".
Il paraît qu'on était touché en le regardant.

-Comme quand on touche une Pierre Lumineuse de l'Extérieur?
C'est vraiment malsain, l'"are". Heureusement qu'il a disparu, c'est beau le pro Gret.

-Oui, les Gret nous dirigent et nous protègent de l'extérieur."

S'ils savaient...

Les cycles.

Si ça se trouve, ce sont les mêmes qui le revivent, une boucle infinie, un programme sans terminaison, une anomalie.


******

c'était pour Antoine59...
Bonjour Antoine, d'ailleurs.


----------



## kasarus (26 Octobre 2008)

LHO a dit:


> je suis encore à l'ouest...
> 
> j'ai oublié de changer l'heure.
> 
> ...



Simon? 

Cussonet.


----------



## ScubaARM (26 Octobre 2008)

Prêt à faire le saut


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (26 Octobre 2008)

Grand bleu marteau


----------



## iShin (26 Octobre 2008)

Jeanne & Serge


----------



## aCLR (26 Octobre 2008)

D'Artagnan !


----------



## iShin (26 Octobre 2008)

Gomez Adams


----------



## Madeline (26 Octobre 2008)

C'est quelle heure chez vous docteur ?
Chez nous on change pas d'heure... car c'est l'éternel été


----------



## Pharmacos (26 Octobre 2008)

Madeline a dit:


> C'est quelle heure chez vous docteur ?
> Chez nous on change pas d'heure... car c'est l'éternel été



Eté à -50


----------



## michio (26 Octobre 2008)

Le nouveau timbre postal européen sponsorisé par Prozac ?


----------



## kasarus (26 Octobre 2008)

Bain-marie.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Octobre 2008)

*******
décalage horaire de 6 mn... 

.​


----------



## RousseSvelte (26 Octobre 2008)

Bram Stoker, on t'a reconnu !


----------



## michio (27 Octobre 2008)

Ahhhh, moi aussi j'aimerais voler comme un oiseau...


----------



## Anonyme (27 Octobre 2008)

Si tu es en tong et en short de bain, qu'il est 2h du mat, ne fait pas de moto avec une certaine Julie, tu pourra le regretter...


... et très amèrement 


(et qu'on vienne pas me dire que je suis c** de faire de la moto en tong )


----------



## g.robinson (27 Octobre 2008)

WANTED
10000 $​


----------



## RousseSvelte (27 Octobre 2008)

Pas fermé l'oeil de la nuit ! Ah, ces hôtels à deux balles.....


----------



## r e m y (27 Octobre 2008)




----------



## iShin (27 Octobre 2008)

Qui a dit culotte à l'envers ?


----------



## michio (27 Octobre 2008)

Hello, I'm a Mac...


----------



## Fab'Fab (27 Octobre 2008)

Tonnerre mécanique :rateau:


----------



## michio (27 Octobre 2008)

Fab'Fab se prend pour David Bowie ...


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (27 Octobre 2008)

Je suis roux, et alors ?


----------



## mado (27 Octobre 2008)

Moi je pense à lui quand je te vois..


----------



## Anonyme (27 Octobre 2008)

Je ne fais que passer.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Octobre 2008)




----------



## michio (27 Octobre 2008)

Hannibal Lecter 

Hmmmmm, l'a bon goût...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (27 Octobre 2008)

[YOUTUBE]wD2uVKaUtkk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## michio (27 Octobre 2008)

Demain, je me mets à la muscu !


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (27 Octobre 2008)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/pHn1vc0YIIE&hl=fr&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/pHn1vc0YIIE&hl=fr&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## ScubaARM (27 Octobre 2008)

Chevalier de Bronze ?


----------



## Madeline (27 Octobre 2008)

Toujours entre deux eaux


----------



## Anonyme (27 Octobre 2008)

"Dialogue entre un prêtre et un moribond"...


----------



## Simbouesse (27 Octobre 2008)

...
"t'as un truc bizarre dans le dos!!... non sérieux, c'est pas une blague!!!"


----------



## asticotboy (27 Octobre 2008)

Spiderpatate


----------



## Anonyme (27 Octobre 2008)

Youri Gagarine jeune, s'entraînant au jeu "Espace 2000"...


----------



## Anonyme (27 Octobre 2008)

Tu t'appellerais pas Matthias par hasard...

... ou préfiguration des délires boshi-daliens...




Ps: Je tiens à remercier des nombreux cdb que j'ai reçu pour ma pièce de boucher, provenant exclusivement de la gente féminine... (Vous aurez remarquer le détail de la signature...")


----------



## Grug (27 Octobre 2008)




----------



## Anonyme (27 Octobre 2008)

antoine59 a dit:


> (Vous aurez remarquer le détail de la signature...")



je me disais bien... 

:affraid:




*******
poisson dégénéré.

.


----------



## Madeline (27 Octobre 2008)

Prêtre déguisé en beau gosse


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (27 Octobre 2008)

Le murmure de l'eau à la fonte des glaces, au printemps, dans l'île au Nord du monde...


----------



## RousseSvelte (27 Octobre 2008)

Je sais sourire mais j'préfère pas, j'fais plus mystèrieuse !


----------



## Sindanárië (27 Octobre 2008)

révoltée tardive


----------



## Anonyme (27 Octobre 2008)

entre _Délivrance_ et _Le Dernier des Mohicans_...


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (27 Octobre 2008)

Tu veux l'adresse d'un bon psy ?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Octobre 2008)

(bis)


----------



## Sindanárië (27 Octobre 2008)

Marie Stockholm ---> OUAIS JE SAIS, J'AI LES CHEVEUX GRAS, ET ALORS, J'AI LE DROIT DE FAIRE LA GUEULE AUSSI? NON ?

LHO -----> me prend la tête, me prend la tete


----------



## Nao 76230 (27 Octobre 2008)

(ter)


----------



## Madeline (27 Octobre 2008)

Me suffit à moi-même tout seul 




Edit: grillée par le robot mais ça le fait pareil


----------



## koeklin (27 Octobre 2008)




----------



## Anonyme (27 Octobre 2008)

recherche ancien passager du Titanic...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (28 Octobre 2008)

Mes frangins sont partis et m'ont laissé tout seul.


----------



## koeklin (28 Octobre 2008)

C'est moi qu'est racheté la chemise de Fab'Fab!


----------



## mado (28 Octobre 2008)

Pola en développement ?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Octobre 2008)




----------



## michio (28 Octobre 2008)

Garçon boucher


----------



## ScubaARM (28 Octobre 2008)




----------



## michio (28 Octobre 2008)




----------



## LilyChan (29 Octobre 2008)

Macho macho man...


----------



## macmarco (29 Octobre 2008)

"This user's avatar is currently unavailable"


----------



## Anonyme (29 Octobre 2008)

Tri Yann


.​


----------



## aCLR (29 Octobre 2008)

Après l'enfer,
le purgatoire,
serais-je enfin au paradis&#8230;


----------



## Hérisson (29 Octobre 2008)

Non juste à mi chemin...(entre le noir et le blanc)..:sleep:


----------



## Simbouesse (29 Octobre 2008)

"Mets pas tes mains sur les vitres!!!!" dit maman Hérisson à son fils, adolescent Hérisson en pleine crise...


----------



## g.robinson (30 Octobre 2008)

Pingouin déguisé en Spider Man


----------



## aCLR (30 Octobre 2008)

Happy hours de 07h00 à 10h00


----------



## mado (30 Octobre 2008)




----------



## Anonyme (30 Octobre 2008)

Edouard Manet. _Bar aux Folies-Bergère_. 1882.


.​


----------



## Fab'Fab (30 Octobre 2008)

Bruno Lochet


----------



## Anonyme (30 Octobre 2008)

The man who sold the World.


----------



## mado (30 Octobre 2008)

Et je vous sers quoi Monsieur, histoire d'accrocher un petit sourire à vos lèvres ?


----------



## Hérisson (30 Octobre 2008)

Que je puisse continuer à vous jeter ce regard de "biche"...


----------



## mado (30 Octobre 2008)

4 doigts, je vois 4 doigts, suis je déjà saoule ?


----------



## macmarco (30 Octobre 2008)

Loulou ?


----------



## wath68 (30 Octobre 2008)

Un barillet trois-coup


----------



## Fab'Fab (30 Octobre 2008)

Wuthering Heights :love:


----------



## michio (30 Octobre 2008)

Kate Bush is alive !!!!


Edit
Grilled...

Euh.. Eurythmics is alive ???


----------



## macmarco (30 Octobre 2008)

Nooooon, non non non non !
Je ne ne ne ne, je ne ne ne,
Je ne regrette rieeeeennn !

(©Bernadette Soubirou et ses apparitions)


----------



## RousseSvelte (30 Octobre 2008)

Arrêtes de traficoter le logo de Chanel.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Octobre 2008)

Faut que j'arrête de regarder ce ciel, je vais me choper un torticolis


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (30 Octobre 2008)

Ze suis bourrééééé, ze suis bourréééééé, j'ai un syndrome cérébelleux cinétique, ze suis bourrééééééé


----------



## Hérisson (30 Octobre 2008)

Et j'aime pas quand t'es bourré (ça se voit) tu vas voir ce que tu vas prendre quand tu rentreras à la maison...


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (30 Octobre 2008)

Touche pas à mon pote .

Et pour la énième fois, mon avatar, c'est un mec*. OK, c'est pas évident . Mais quand même .

*Pour les amateurs du genre, cf Matantei Loki Ragnarok.


----------



## Pharmacos (30 Octobre 2008)

Ok beau gosse


----------



## wath68 (30 Octobre 2008)

euh ... Stars War


----------



## koeklin (30 Octobre 2008)

Bien sûr, je préfère l'original
[YOUTUBE]zKkaLM9NcSo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (30 Octobre 2008)

Putaing, Marcel a encore fait sauter les plombs, ce connard !


----------



## wath68 (30 Octobre 2008)

wesh, t'veux ma photo ou quoi ?


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (30 Octobre 2008)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Z8eCsjvn7IE&hl=fr&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Z8eCsjvn7IE&hl=fr&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## koeklin (30 Octobre 2008)

approche un peu ....


----------



## Anonyme (30 Octobre 2008)

La société ayant renoncé
À me transformer
À me déguiser
Pour lui ressembler
Les gens qui me voient passer dans la rue
Me traitent de pédé
Mais les femmes qui le croient
N'ont qu'à m'essayer

Je suis un homme
Je suis un homme
Quoi de plus naturel en somme
Au lit, mon style correspond bien
À mon état civil
Je suis un homme
Je suis un homme
Comme on en voit dans les muséums
Un Jules, un vrai
Un boute-en-train, toujours prêt, toujours gai

(...)

Michel Polnareff





Zut, toasted par pola sombre...


----------



## michio (31 Octobre 2008)

C'est Assuranch'tourix ! C'est Assuranch'tourix !

Vite, vite, une ch'tiot baillon !


----------



## Xman (31 Octobre 2008)

tiens !
File moi une Gitane 
Testi


----------



## wath68 (31 Octobre 2008)

Canard cornu, ou vache à bec ?


----------



## Xman (31 Octobre 2008)




----------



## Deleted member 47804 (31 Octobre 2008)

Canard maléfique imbibé de napalm bossant pour Satan.
VADE RETRO sur PresencePC satanas!!!!!


----------



## wath68 (31 Octobre 2008)

't'as d'beaux yeux, tu sais ?''

Edit : grilled by Atlante.


----------



## Xman (31 Octobre 2008)

DORS DORS DORS !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (31 Octobre 2008)

Canard transgénique


----------



## asticotboy (31 Octobre 2008)

Là c'est l'hopital qui se fout de la charité ...


----------



## Anonyme (31 Octobre 2008)

là c'est:_ L'Hôpital et ses fantômes_...


----------



## g.robinson (31 Octobre 2008)

Méchant monsieur pas content du tout et qui n'a pas l'air commode.


----------



## Anonyme (31 Octobre 2008)

la NOTE s'il vous plaît...


----------



## TibomonG4 (31 Octobre 2008)

Art storming


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (31 Octobre 2008)

Courage, fuyons la crise !


----------



## Hérisson (31 Octobre 2008)

tiens finalement t'étais là...

http://web.mac.com/em.doux/theblog/blog/Entrées/2007/11/15_Félin_en_forêt.html
:love:

oups avatar précédent

Bon on va faire celui d'audessu aussi...

Courage fuyez... pendant ce temps je place mes billes sur les titres à la baisse....


----------



## wath68 (31 Octobre 2008)

Sûrement déjà faite:

''Parle à ma main'' ... par l'autre là.


----------



## Anonyme (31 Octobre 2008)

Je t'ai trouvé une petite tenue...

Je pense que tu va aimé la couleur


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (31 Octobre 2008)

Le fils caché de Geneviève de Fontenay


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (31 Octobre 2008)

iGeek!


----------



## Simbouesse (31 Octobre 2008)

... c'est moi ou je louche??
Yen a combien de Kangourou là sur le panneau?? hein??:mouais::mouais:


----------



## RousseSvelte (31 Octobre 2008)

Spiderman est un pingouin, Batman va le zigouiller


----------



## Xman (1 Novembre 2008)

J'ai un truc sous le menton.....ça me tient la tête droite


----------



## Madeline (1 Novembre 2008)

La vache !!!!


----------



## wath68 (1 Novembre 2008)

il est bizarre ton Finder


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (1 Novembre 2008)

[YOUTUBE]Dw9AsjEPTrY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hérisson (1 Novembre 2008)

Ajuste tes lunettes... c'est pas le bon clip, il me semble que l'avatar que tu cible c'est la pochette d'un album de Kate Bush...:mouais:

Alors pour te punir...elle te casse tes lunette...

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/xz07Hf5htfY&hl=fr&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/xz07Hf5htfY&hl=fr&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (1 Novembre 2008)

Ah non ! Je ne veux pas voir le clip de Kate Bush !


----------



## michio (1 Novembre 2008)

Trop sérieux pour être honnête !


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (1 Novembre 2008)

On dirait un flic!!


----------



## Anonyme (1 Novembre 2008)

Frise médiane du papier peint à la c** dans les chambres d'enfants...







Ps: Pas cool iDuck le coup de la Geneviève...


----------



## mado (1 Novembre 2008)

Bad Boy ?


----------



## Anonyme (1 Novembre 2008)

Bad girl ?

(Je me ferais bien une petite pièce de boucher, saignante, avec un peu de sel de guérande comme seul accompagnement)


----------



## iShin (1 Novembre 2008)

Cette ville n'est pas assez grande pour nous deux p'tit gars.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Novembre 2008)

[youtube]N4eBSvVM9RE&hl=fr&fs=1[/youtube]


.​


----------



## mado (1 Novembre 2008)

Bad Boy ?


----------



## kasarus (1 Novembre 2008)

Ah, ce renouvellement, cette fraîcheur...

Et merde, les vacances c'est presque fini...

Et toujours aussi classe, les dos-nu quand c'est bien porté.


----------



## michio (2 Novembre 2008)

'tain, toujours aussi classe le sabre laser quand c'est bien porté :rateau:


----------



## Madeline (2 Novembre 2008)

Il joue à se faire peur c'est certain


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (2 Novembre 2008)

Titanic.


----------



## Xman (2 Novembre 2008)

Kangourou !!!


----------



## Madeline (2 Novembre 2008)

Tous les yeux bleux me font craquer


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (2 Novembre 2008)

L'âge de glace!


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (2 Novembre 2008)

Skippy et ses frères


----------



## koeklin (2 Novembre 2008)




----------



## iShin (2 Novembre 2008)

Usual Suspect


----------



## Madeline (2 Novembre 2008)

iShin a dit:


> Usual Suspect



Bis


----------



## michio (2 Novembre 2008)

Aïe, j'me suis pété le nez !


----------



## RousseSvelte (2 Novembre 2008)

Touches pas à mon topcase !


----------



## michio (2 Novembre 2008)

"I am the eye in the sky, looking at you..."


----------



## aCLR (2 Novembre 2008)

Vieux motard que j'aimais&#8230;


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (2 Novembre 2008)

Je te tiens, tu me tiens, par la barbichette
Le premier qui rira aura une tapette !


----------



## benkenobi (2 Novembre 2008)

Va donc faire un tour chez le coiffeur !


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (2 Novembre 2008)

Pas comme si ta barbe était impec'. Donne-z-y donc un coup de sabre laser, ça fera plus propre


----------



## benkenobi (2 Novembre 2008)

Ouais ben c'est pas une raison pour faire cette tête !!


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (2 Novembre 2008)

Ou alors tu ne veux pas me montrer ton sabre-laser, c'est ça, heing


----------



## Anonyme (2 Novembre 2008)

Me fait penser à Robin des bois...






Toasted par l'homme à la tête de choux...


----------



## Madeline (2 Novembre 2008)

Tu feras plus de ravage avec tes beaux yeux que lui avec son sabre laser 


Edit: toasted par l'homme au chapeau


----------



## RousseSvelte (2 Novembre 2008)

Que font deux glaciers lorsqu'ils se rencontrent, ils échangent des secrets.


----------



## benkenobi (2 Novembre 2008)

Quel bloc de glace celle-là...

Grillé par Black and white...


----------



## Madeline (2 Novembre 2008)

Range ton sabre laser, tu perturbes les connexions


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (2 Novembre 2008)

La lumière et l'eau, comme le murmure des secrets du temps.


----------



## RousseSvelte (2 Novembre 2008)

Je suis jolie quand mes yeux lancent des éclairs ZZZZVaaaaaM Foudroyante même !


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (2 Novembre 2008)

Underestimated Revolution


----------



## Madeline (2 Novembre 2008)

La douceur de ton regard  :love:


----------



## iShin (2 Novembre 2008)

ça caille dans le coin


----------



## michio (3 Novembre 2008)

Je t'ai reconnu Edward Norton !

'tain, t'as le même nom que le plus pire méchant virus sur Mac, t'as pas honte d'être ici (mantec...) ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (3 Novembre 2008)




----------



## Anonyme (3 Novembre 2008)

de grands souvenirs entre la Californie et l'Arizona... 


*******
chauffeur de Greyhound.

.


----------



## LilyChan (3 Novembre 2008)

Max Payne


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (3 Novembre 2008)

Hollow man!


----------



## koeklin (3 Novembre 2008)

je "payne" à voir ton avatar 


Edit: grilled, carbonized, I return pleured and i go to bed and  compted the kangourous ( ça va me changed des sheeps)


----------



## LilyChan (3 Novembre 2008)

Quel jeu de mots! 
je mets un avatar sympa toute à l'heure koeklin


----------



## koeklin (3 Novembre 2008)

En fait j'aurais du dire :
je "payne" un "Max" à voir ton avatar


----------



## Madeline (3 Novembre 2008)

Ténébreux dans les ténèbres


----------



## Hérisson (3 Novembre 2008)

Solide comme un roc...:love:


----------



## michio (3 Novembre 2008)

On joue à cache-cache ? Allez, je compte... promis, je triche pas !


----------



## Macuserman (3 Novembre 2008)

Un policier en planque....


----------



## michio (3 Novembre 2008)

Macuser sous X


----------



## mado (3 Novembre 2008)

Je lui piquerais bien son équipement pour aller faire de la moto avec Bass..


----------



## benkenobi (3 Novembre 2008)

Hum :love:

agleu ague je euh... :love:

:love:


----------



## Madeline (3 Novembre 2008)

Le grand père de Robin ... :love:


----------



## divoli (3 Novembre 2008)

Il fait froid, tabarnak !


----------



## Anonyme (3 Novembre 2008)

Pernand-Vergelesse
Puligny-Montrachet
Corton-Charlemagne...





*******
salut Fisher King... (cela faisait longtemps...)  


.


----------



## mado (3 Novembre 2008)

Hmmm, n'importe monsieur le sommelier..


----------



## jahrom (3 Novembre 2008)

Oui mademoiselle, c'est à vous que je m'adresse...


----------



## Anonyme (3 Novembre 2008)

pour vous [Bad Girl] ce sera un Yquem.

vous dansez le Tango ?

.


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (3 Novembre 2008)

Et comment ! Surtout dans ce décor surréaliste !


----------



## michio (3 Novembre 2008)

T'as d'beaux ch'veux, tu sais ?


----------



## Macuserman (3 Novembre 2008)

En route Valentino!


----------



## michio (3 Novembre 2008)

OS épouse X


----------



## benkenobi (3 Novembre 2008)

Tonnerre mécanique !!


----------



## michio (3 Novembre 2008)

Oh, il a piqué le sabre laser de kasarus !


----------



## Madeline (3 Novembre 2008)

C'est pas joli de cafter... tu vas te prendre un mur si tu te déconcentres au... guidon


----------



## Anonyme (3 Novembre 2008)

Entretien avec un vampire...


----------



## Madeline (3 Novembre 2008)

LHO a dit:


> Entretien avec un vampire...



Tel que toi   :love:


----------



## Xman (3 Novembre 2008)

Salut Pierre !


----------



## benkenobi (3 Novembre 2008)

Meeuuuuuuuuhh qu'est-ce tu racontes ?


----------



## Madeline (3 Novembre 2008)

Mon héros... mon amoureux


----------



## Anonyme (3 Novembre 2008)

@ Xman

vache raélienne ayant rencontré Saint Pierre qui lui a refilé les clès ADN du canard...




*******
edit: toasted par le Festin de Pierre et un Mister Freeze à la violette...


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (4 Novembre 2008)

Réfléchissons à la signification profonde du tableau qui est derrière moi...


----------



## Anonyme (4 Novembre 2008)

MarieStockholm a dit:


> Réfléchissons à la signification profonde du tableau qui est derrière moi...



On a pas fini, c'est le pire tableau à analyser!! Des dizaines d'historiens, psychiatres, philosophes ou autre, se sont cassés les dents 

Sinon pour toi, je dirais:

Serge de Jeanne & Serge qui a en marre de taper dans un put*** de ballon de Volley juste pour draguer Jeanne et la mettre dans son lit...


----------



## mado (4 Novembre 2008)




----------



## Anonyme (4 Novembre 2008)

La Madone des Sleepings...


----------



## mado (4 Novembre 2008)

Et serait-ce des fragments de la boite noire dans le fond.. ?


----------



## michio (4 Novembre 2008)

Tu es belle, tu bouges bien, allez, bouge, bouge... 
Hmm, magnifique, allez, allez, fais l'amour à la caméra...
Rhââââ, tu bouge bien, c'est bôôôô... :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (4 Novembre 2008)

bouge de là...


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (4 Novembre 2008)

Ah, j'ai compris : c'est donc un nez qui saigne...


----------



## Xman (5 Novembre 2008)

Si j'allume la mèche ...


----------



## RousseSvelte (5 Novembre 2008)

Les trains, c'est ma passion !


----------



## mado (5 Novembre 2008)

Theodore, Franklin..

And now, Barack.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Novembre 2008)

the First Lady ?

.


----------



## mado (5 Novembre 2008)

Tant qu'un autre LHO ne croise pas leur route..


----------



## Anonyme (5 Novembre 2008)

[youtube]C0j6ghtjNto&hl=fr&fs=1[/youtube]


.​


----------



## kasarus (5 Novembre 2008)

Ooops..; 

Wrong side.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Novembre 2008)

[youtube]YkM9xZ5aass&hl=fr&fs=1[/youtube]


.​


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (5 Novembre 2008)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/u_Osc1OWipY&hl=fr&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/u_Osc1OWipY&hl=fr&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Anonyme (5 Novembre 2008)

[youtube]i6N9rAAdMDQ&hl=fr&fs=1[/youtube]


.​


----------



## NED (6 Novembre 2008)

Noir et Blanc sur fond couleur.
:mouais:


----------



## Valgio (6 Novembre 2008)

Douté ne pas tu dois du mélange des techniques Yoyoda


----------



## Anonyme (6 Novembre 2008)

La chambre de ma nièce


----------



## Valgio (6 Novembre 2008)

Ça me rappel une citation délicate et plaine de charme d'un vieux western:


:modo:Attention -18ans ne pas lire plus bas:modo:



En ce moment jimagine déjà que tu susse ma bite au rythme des coups de fouets de mes 

couilles qui claques sur ta gueule.


Ça laisse rêveur non?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Novembre 2008)

Minitel Rose

.


----------



## ScubaARM (6 Novembre 2008)

boudeur


----------



## Anonyme (6 Novembre 2008)

Pourfendeur de nuages...

.


----------



## Bijot (6 Novembre 2008)

Capricieux


----------



## Anonyme (6 Novembre 2008)

Rencontre du 3ème type


----------



## Madeline (7 Novembre 2008)

Je ne sais d'où il vient... mais sa migration vers la capitale s'étire... comme son chapeau


----------



## michio (7 Novembre 2008)

Ile de Pâques sous le blizzard


----------



## Anonyme (7 Novembre 2008)

Fabien Giraud et Raphaël Siboni. _Last Manoeuvres in the Dark_. 
installation sonore. Palais de Tokyo. Paris. 2008.



.​


----------



## ScubaARM (7 Novembre 2008)

je préfère sans le casque


----------



## Madeline (7 Novembre 2008)

Quel beau marteau


----------



## michio (7 Novembre 2008)

Madeline a dit:


> Quel beau marteau



Parfait pour briser la glace ?


----------



## Xman (7 Novembre 2008)

Bien mieux que pétrolette !!!


----------



## NED (7 Novembre 2008)

Lait de vache
lait de vache
lait de vache
vache
vache,
Vache de ferme
vache de ferme
vache de ferme
ferme
ferme....


----------



## Xman (7 Novembre 2008)

La grenouille qui voulait se faire plus grosse que le boeuf......la vache !


----------



## michio (8 Novembre 2008)

T'es PasOùIlFaut ? Dommage : t'as vu tes cornes ? Cocu, cocu, cocu...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (8 Novembre 2008)

Je fonce rejoindre ma maîtresse.


----------



## iShin (8 Novembre 2008)

Pas besoin d'aspirateur, merci !


----------



## Alex666 (8 Novembre 2008)

Iduck like


----------



## iShin (8 Novembre 2008)

J'ai la vue qui baisse...


----------



## Anonyme (8 Novembre 2008)

pour Alex666.

Sarah Palin en visite à l'UMP...


----------



## Alex666 (8 Novembre 2008)

Cauchemar


----------



## michio (8 Novembre 2008)

Mon groupe préféré : bonnet M.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Novembre 2008)

michio accomplie...


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (8 Novembre 2008)

Tu as le teint brouillé... Faudrait dormir plus et arrêter la clope.


----------



## michio (8 Novembre 2008)

Eh l'autre, t'as vu ta tronche, à toi ?


----------



## iShin (8 Novembre 2008)

C'est mieux sans les roulettes ?


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (8 Novembre 2008)

Et avec le sourire, sans doute 

(auto-tacle number two  )


----------



## Madeline (8 Novembre 2008)

La grande soeur de Yakari ?


----------



## mado (8 Novembre 2008)

Omelette norvégienne.


----------



## Madeline (8 Novembre 2008)

La femme la plus sexi du forum


----------



## mado (8 Novembre 2008)

Je mettrais bien un peu d'alcool dans ces glaçons.


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (8 Novembre 2008)

Silhouette claire et lointaine, elle traverse la foule puis, suspendant son pas, me regarde...


----------



## michio (8 Novembre 2008)

Le même, en close-up...


MarieStockholm a dit:


> Silhouette claire et lointaine, elle traverse la foule puis, suspendant son pas, me regarde...


Merde, c'est un mec !!!


----------



## Madeline (8 Novembre 2008)

Edit: Grillé par Marie ... et michio

Et sur fond de couleur ? Pour que l'intérieur apparaisse encore plus chaud


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (8 Novembre 2008)

michio a dit:


> Merde, c'est un mec !!!



Et ouais .
Quand des personnages figurent sur mes avatars, ce sont toujours des mecs . Je trouve que ça fait tarte, mettre une fille. Alors qu'un bishonen... :love:

Pour rester dans le sujet, les beaux hommes ne me laissent pas de glace.


----------



## Madeline (8 Novembre 2008)

Je fonds sous ton regard


----------



## Hérisson (8 Novembre 2008)

t'as pourtant l'air de rester de marbre:love:


----------



## Xman (9 Novembre 2008)

Je comprends que tu n'as pas envie que l'on voit ta coupe de cheveux


----------



## Madeline (9 Novembre 2008)

Une vache qui a de la misère avec la concordance des temps


----------



## Anonyme (9 Novembre 2008)

Cocktails...

... Bonne nuit, je suis légèrement :sleep::sleep:



Madeline


----------



## Madeline (9 Novembre 2008)

Que je  :love: ... quand il est confu... avec son grand chapeau 
Une timidité séduisante au plus haut point


----------



## Madeline (9 Novembre 2008)

Erreur Mea culpa


----------



## aCLR (9 Novembre 2008)

Confidences&#8230;


----------



## ScubaARM (9 Novembre 2008)

ça sort quant la prochaine saison de prison break ?


----------



## Bijot (9 Novembre 2008)

Chondrichthyens de Tchernobyl


----------



## michio (9 Novembre 2008)

Space Invaders


----------



## ScubaARM (9 Novembre 2008)

Pour Bijo :

Raté  je viens de le changer (sinon bien vue pour l'étymologie) 

après les cochons dans l'espace, les yoyos dans la galaxie

Pour michio :
 Dommage qu'on ne voit pas tes tatouages


----------



## Anonyme (9 Novembre 2008)

J'aime les Marcels qui moulent mes pectoraux prédominant


----------



## aCLR (9 Novembre 2008)

J'aime la mer&#8230;



Toasted par un amoureux des cowboys


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (9 Novembre 2008)

Est-ce que j'ai l'air bien ?


----------



## aCLR (9 Novembre 2008)

&#24904;&#21892;&#12434;&#12363;&#12425;&#12363;&#12358;&#12398;&#12399;&#30149;&#38498;&#12391;&#12377;






*C'est l'hôpital qui se fout de la charité​


----------



## michio (9 Novembre 2008)

Traduction : 

Merde, j'ai un gros point noir sur le nez !


----------



## Bijot (9 Novembre 2008)

Et toi t'as une grosse cylindrée noir.


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (9 Novembre 2008)

E.T. revient !!! :love:


----------



## Madeline (10 Novembre 2008)

Il va l'hypnotiser avec ces yeux-là


----------



## Anonyme (10 Novembre 2008)

Confidences sous la banquise...


----------



## michio (10 Novembre 2008)

J'aime bien ta tapisserie...


----------



## Anonyme (10 Novembre 2008)

​

.


----------



## michio (10 Novembre 2008)

Si tu arrêtes de faire la gueule, moi aussi je te montre ma culotte


----------



## Xman (10 Novembre 2008)




----------



## Bijot (10 Novembre 2008)




----------



## Grug (10 Novembre 2008)

oh, un 3eme type


----------



## ScubaARM (10 Novembre 2008)

un amuse gueule qui aurait plu à mon précédent avatar


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (10 Novembre 2008)

Je suis maître-nageur et c'est trop la classe ! Et si tu as l'adresse de Pamela Anderson, je la veux bien


----------



## ScubaARM (10 Novembre 2008)

A manga, manga est demi


----------



## aCLR (10 Novembre 2008)

C'est trop top de la balle que ça déchire trop sa race ton truc que je kiffe à mort&#8230;


----------



## Bijot (10 Novembre 2008)

Etant donné que j'ai la varicelle j'ai mis la photo est en noir et blanc pour que ce soit moins choquant.


----------



## aCLR (10 Novembre 2008)

C'est ça le point G&#8230;


----------



## ScubaARM (10 Novembre 2008)

Alors frotte, tu vas prendre des couleurs


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (10 Novembre 2008)

C'est cool : j'ai fait 2 heures de gym aujourd'hui.


----------



## ScubaARM (10 Novembre 2008)

---- reprendrai un peu de ce icanard laqué


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (10 Novembre 2008)

Cool l'avatar sur fond orange.


----------



## Bijot (10 Novembre 2008)

Pourquoi tu me regardes comme ça ?  Ah mes oreilles sont bizarre ! C'est à cause de mon père qui tirait trop fort dessus quand j'étais pas sage !  :rose:


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (10 Novembre 2008)

SFX MacGéesque.


----------



## Grug (11 Novembre 2008)

Spirou&#8482;, plus ça va, plus c'est n'importe quoi.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Novembre 2008)

Nemo en mode Joker


----------



## aCLR (11 Novembre 2008)




----------



## sundance (12 Novembre 2008)

Ahhhhhhh C'est L Robert?????????





n'empêche j'aimerais bien savoir ce que veut dire ACLR allez! vous pouvez enfumer mon squelettor


----------



## michio (12 Novembre 2008)

Fumer peut nuire à votre santé


----------



## Xman (12 Novembre 2008)

VRAOooooUUUUUUUUM !!!!  "PROUT PROUT PROUT "!


----------



## Bijot (12 Novembre 2008)




----------



## Xman (12 Novembre 2008)

Space Donut


----------



## michio (12 Novembre 2008)

Mon papa s'appelle Dafy et ma maman s'appelle Milka...


----------



## Bijot (12 Novembre 2008)




----------



## Deleted member 70384 (12 Novembre 2008)

C'est Pfizer qui fait de la pub pour son nouveau médoc ?


----------



## Pharmacos (12 Novembre 2008)

MarieStockholm a dit:


> C'est Pfizer qui fait de la pub pour son nouveau médoc ?



Coucouch panier !


----------



## michio (12 Novembre 2008)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Coucouch panier !


C'est toi qui fourni l'Ativan et le Valium ?

----
PS- Bijot, c'est pas gentil de se moquer de Pascal77...


----------



## Pharmacos (12 Novembre 2008)

michio a dit:


> C'est toi qui fourni l'Ativan et le Valium ?



Tu me prêtes ta moto et je te prête un valium


----------



## Xman (12 Novembre 2008)

Voila ce qui t'attend


----------



## koeklin (12 Novembre 2008)

P...! Hier,  il a fait un  temps à décorner les canards!


----------



## asticotboy (12 Novembre 2008)

Un timbre à 3 francs six sous


----------



## koeklin (12 Novembre 2008)

3 francs 6 sous!??? Radin!


----------



## michio (12 Novembre 2008)

La pochette du dernier CD de Lorie !!!


----------



## koeklin (12 Novembre 2008)

et toi: le single de Lorie : "je vais vite" ... sur ma moto!
:rateau:
Non mais ...


Allez un peu de zik!

[YOUTUBE]SvpZMjcjo_g[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## michio (12 Novembre 2008)

C'est un extrait de la scène du métro de Cloverfield !!!


Yeah !!!! 

Surtout, ne pas mettre le mode vue nocturne !


----------



## Bijot (13 Novembre 2008)

[YOUTUBE]eY2_IiZb4ys[/YOUTUBE]



> PS- Bijot, c'est pas gentil de se moquer de Pascal77...


:hein:


----------



## sundance (13 Novembre 2008)




----------



## Deleted member 18124 (13 Novembre 2008)

Extra-terrestre défoncé à la coke martienne


----------



## sundance (13 Novembre 2008)

sacré Jean-Luc! coin coin


Voir la pièce jointe 19136​


----------



## koeklin (13 Novembre 2008)

Sacré Mickael!


----------



## michio (13 Novembre 2008)

Sacré Bertrand Cantat !


----------



## sundance (13 Novembre 2008)

Voir la pièce jointe 19140​


----------



## Anonyme (13 Novembre 2008)




----------



## Deleted member 70384 (13 Novembre 2008)

Quoi, ma gueule ?
Qu'est-ce qu'elle a ma gueule ?
Elle ne te plaît pas ?
Elle ne te revient pas ?


----------



## Anonyme (13 Novembre 2008)

NON...


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (13 Novembre 2008)

Salaud  Tu as une gueule de terroriste


----------



## michio (14 Novembre 2008)

Euh, et toi une gueule qu'on sait même pas si t'es un garçon ou une fille... ce qui peut être gênant en plus dans certaines situations


----------



## g.robinson (14 Novembre 2008)

Mickaël Knight a brisé K2000


----------



## Anonyme (14 Novembre 2008)

.








.​


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (14 Novembre 2008)

Comment va ta migraine ?


----------



## Bijot (14 Novembre 2008)

Et toi comment va ton coiffeur ? Toujours en résidence secondaire à la maison d'arrêt de Fresnes ? 



> PS- Bijot, c'est pas gentil de se moquer de Pascal77..



Ca y est je viens de comprendre pourquoi tu m'as dit ça !! C'est une pure coincïdence


----------



## sundance (14 Novembre 2008)

un disque volant!


----------



## Anonyme (14 Novembre 2008)

.









.​


----------



## michio (14 Novembre 2008)

Je viens de me mettre aux échecs... une p'tite partie ?


----------



## Bijot (15 Novembre 2008)

Oh non sans façon je ne sais pas y jouer. Et pi de toute façon je dois aller faire une balade avec ma grosse cylindrée noire en compagnie de mes potes. Il pleut comme vache qui pisse dehors mais j'aime me faire mouiller. Et sur le verglas c'est encore mieux, je peux faire des burns sans user les pneus.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (15 Novembre 2008)

Point G astral


----------



## LilyChan (16 Novembre 2008)

Un prof d'histoire un peu space...


----------



## iShin (16 Novembre 2008)

Manque plus que la boule de cristal


----------



## LilyChan (16 Novembre 2008)

Comment devenir un bon mafioso en 10 leçons...


----------



## aCLR (16 Novembre 2008)

Chouette ton papier peint&#8230;


----------



## Bijot (16 Novembre 2008)

Aujourd'hui, dans les nouvelles aventures de Ken et Barbie :

 Barbie se fait teindre les cheveux ! Quelle va être la réaction de Ken ?

Edit : Oups devancé d'une minute....

*PS : La lettre sur mon avatar c'est pas un G mais un Q  *


----------



## freefalling (16 Novembre 2008)

"Hééé, c'est d'la bonne man ? Babylooooon .."   :rateau:


----------



## michio (16 Novembre 2008)

Ouais, c'est ça ! Mon oeil !


----------



## aCLR (16 Novembre 2008)

[youtube]wD2uVKaUtkk[/youtube]


----------



## Anonyme (16 Novembre 2008)

.








Ultra peau. Palais de Tokyo. 2006


.​


----------



## michio (16 Novembre 2008)




----------



## freefalling (16 Novembre 2008)




----------



## Deleted member 18124 (16 Novembre 2008)

Mon oeil !


----------



## aCLR (16 Novembre 2008)

Toasted by mister _t'es passé à l'orange !!!_


----------



## freefalling (16 Novembre 2008)

Quoique ça pourrait aussi fonctionner avec LHO .. !

Aller , je vous laisse pour aujourd'hui


----------



## Anonyme (16 Novembre 2008)

Eyes Wide Shut...


----------



## mado (16 Novembre 2008)

A 3 autres lettres.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Novembre 2008)

Madness pour [Bad Girl]


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (16 Novembre 2008)

Z'avez vu ma tapisserie "drapeau à damier" ? C'est chié, non ? :love:


----------



## Anonyme (16 Novembre 2008)

Voulez-vous un balais, j'en ai 2 ou 2 si vous le souhaitez


----------



## CouleurSud (16 Novembre 2008)

antoine59 a dit:


> Voulez-vous un balais, j'en ai 2 ou 2 si vous le souhaitez



Moi, je tire mon chapeau à tous ceux qui animent ce beau fil


----------



## PommeQ (16 Novembre 2008)

Je regarde tout cela de loin ...


----------



## Anonyme (16 Novembre 2008)

et dans cette perspective surbaissée, je vois des formes opaques et floues qui semblent glisser lentement vers moi. 

des formes en mouvement qui traversent l'espace d'une façon aléatoire.

des formes fluides, indécises et immatériel qui se disloquent à des vitesses variables...

.


----------



## aCLR (16 Novembre 2008)

Le voyage continue&#8230;


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (16 Novembre 2008)

... et m'amène direct en prison.


----------



## koeklin (16 Novembre 2008)

en carte orange?

ça n'a ni queue ni tête, votre histoire


----------



## michio (16 Novembre 2008)

... et c'est même moi le procureur sadique !


----------



## drs (16 Novembre 2008)

Le flic en civil qui m'a arreté le mois dernier à paris quand j'ai brulé le feu rouge!!!

Voila à quoi me fait penser cet avatar 

Alex


----------



## Anonyme (16 Novembre 2008)

Un jouet pour bébé que j'aimerai sans savoir pourquoi, balayer d'un grand coup de pied


----------



## drs (16 Novembre 2008)

antoine59 a dit:


> Un jouet pour bébé que j'aimerai sans savoir pourquoi, balayer d'un grand coup de pied



C'est exactement ça... c'est la girafe de mon fils 

Quant au tien, ca me fait penser au méchant montreur de monstres dans Elephant Man

Alex


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (16 Novembre 2008)

Click for full size


----------



## Anonyme (16 Novembre 2008)

après ma dernière intervention chirurgicale...








.


----------



## drs (16 Novembre 2008)

MarieStockholm a dit:


> Click for full size



excellent


----------



## Bijot (16 Novembre 2008)




----------



## michio (16 Novembre 2008)

Gaffe à ton Q !


----------



## freefalling (16 Novembre 2008)




----------



## NED (16 Novembre 2008)




----------



## michio (16 Novembre 2008)

Finalement, c'est vachement pratique d'être tout petit pour regarder sous les jupes des filles


----------



## sundance (17 Novembre 2008)

lui je le rêve comme çà!!!!!!

Voir la pièce jointe 19165


----------



## Anonyme (17 Novembre 2008)

...



...









.​


----------



## Anonyme (17 Novembre 2008)

.






















Bridget Riley


*******
bonne journée à tout le monde... 
.


----------



## sundance (17 Novembre 2008)

Voir la pièce jointe 19166​


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (17 Novembre 2008)




----------



## NED (17 Novembre 2008)

LoL


----------



## sundance (17 Novembre 2008)

Voir la pièce jointe 19168​


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (17 Novembre 2008)




----------



## Macadamia (17 Novembre 2008)

beetlejuice^^"


----------



## Macadamia (17 Novembre 2008)

mince! t'as été plus rapide que moi:'(


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (17 Novembre 2008)

L a des soucis d'insertion d'images dans les messages.


----------



## sundance (17 Novembre 2008)

Voir la pièce jointe 19170


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (17 Novembre 2008)




----------



## sundance (17 Novembre 2008)

Voir la pièce jointe 19171​


----------



## freefalling (17 Novembre 2008)




----------



## sundance (17 Novembre 2008)

Voir la pièce jointe 19172​restons dans le surnaturel


----------



## Macadamia (17 Novembre 2008)

:rateau:


----------



## Macadamia (17 Novembre 2008)

:hein: j ai encore merdé!!


----------



## sundance (17 Novembre 2008)

ah çà c'est sûr :bebe: deux fois même! puisque ton image a été postée page précédente


----------



## Anonyme (17 Novembre 2008)

.









Kendell Geers

_Spray paint on human skull._ 22 x 14 x 15cm. Photo courtesy of Lydie Nesvadba. Copyright Kendell Geers. Courtesy the artist and Stephen Friedman Gallery. London.



.​


----------



## Anonyme (17 Novembre 2008)

Partie d'échecs aux multiples joueurs avec entre autres, Bridget, Victor, Nicolas ou encore Pol...

... Et tout ça orchestré par Frank.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Novembre 2008)

.







​



.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Novembre 2008)

Visage ferme sur toile cinétique


----------



## Anonyme (17 Novembre 2008)

début décalé et plus dynamique avec un Fou roi bien positionné, mais elle va vers des structures fermées assez complexes et confinées.
tandis que l'Est -Indienne avec le fou en g7, sur la grande diagonale, est plus dynamique.

et bla bla...

*******
chapeau Monsieur Nimzowitch... 




.


----------



## Alex666 (17 Novembre 2008)

je te mire tu me mire....


----------



## freefalling (17 Novembre 2008)




----------



## Alex666 (17 Novembre 2008)

matteur... matté


----------



## benkenobi (17 Novembre 2008)

clit-alt-suppr


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (17 Novembre 2008)

1.





2.


			
				Luke a dit:
			
		

> *BEEEEEEEEEEEN !!! NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOON !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*




:rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (17 Novembre 2008)

Toasted par un croisé Nicky-Serge-Olive-Tom


----------



## Anonyme (17 Novembre 2008)

j'aurais aimé être un androgyne pervers ou un garçon ultra manqué et je ne suis qu'un manga raté...




*******
edit: toasted by Nimzowitch-Chardonnay...


----------



## Madeline (17 Novembre 2008)

Intéressant ce petit côté vasarelyien en arrière-plan


----------



## Anonyme (17 Novembre 2008)

.







The Blue Ice Bar. Quebec.

nous avons maintenant le même à Paris: le bar Ice Kube. 


*******
plutôt Riley.


.​


----------



## Xman (17 Novembre 2008)

[FONT=arial,sans-serif][SIZE=-1]*Sheikh et Mat
*[/SIZE][/FONT]


----------



## Madeline (17 Novembre 2008)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/HmZaW7-tV7g&hl=fr&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/HmZaW7-tV7g&hl=fr&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Xman (17 Novembre 2008)

facile !
Rock Euse



Ou Rock Bouse

 :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (17 Novembre 2008)

la vache, j'ai avalé un canard...


----------



## Madeline (18 Novembre 2008)

Un petit air de resemblance


----------



## NED (18 Novembre 2008)

Barrez à tribord....:affraid:


----------



## Anonyme (18 Novembre 2008)

je suis un Gremlins-Jedi déguisé en Père-Noël  du dimanche pour amuser les enfants Mogwaïs du Quote-en-Thym...


----------



## sundance (18 Novembre 2008)

Voir la pièce jointe 19178​


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (18 Novembre 2008)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/dEHkz4OB2mU&hl=fr&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/dEHkz4OB2mU&hl=fr&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Macadamia (18 Novembre 2008)

kira ou plutot light yagami
	

		
			
		

		
	

Voir la pièce jointe 19180


----------



## RousseSvelte (18 Novembre 2008)

C'est bien joli la calligraphie mais on se met de l'encre plein les doigts !


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (19 Novembre 2008)

Est-ce que j'ai bien fait de ne pas prendre mon parapluie ?...


----------



## freefalling (19 Novembre 2008)




----------



## Anonyme (19 Novembre 2008)

.​


----------



## freefalling (19 Novembre 2008)

_Mad in India 2008/ Portraits décalés © Tendance Floue​_


----------



## asticotboy (19 Novembre 2008)




----------



## Macadamia (19 Novembre 2008)

Voir la pièce jointe 19200

	

		
			
		

		
	
 émiliiiiiien


----------



## Anonyme (19 Novembre 2008)

i

 ou e



e est peu casse-noix... non ? 






.


----------



## Madeline (19 Novembre 2008)

Tiens, il a encore déménagé  
Toujours ce besoin de changer de décor 
Bien hâte de contempler le prochain... car j'aimais mieux le précédent


----------



## Anonyme (19 Novembre 2008)

Richard Avedon (superbe rétrospective au Jeu de Paume)... 


*******
reste de glace, quand au fond... 


.


----------



## freefalling (19 Novembre 2008)

Et alors, cette grosse migraine ? 
:rateau:


----------



## Madeline (19 Novembre 2008)

Mon oeil


----------



## Anonyme (19 Novembre 2008)

transformée en conjonctivite aigüe... :rateau:






*******
edit: un peu moins d'une minute de décalage entre les glaçons... 


.


----------



## freefalling (19 Novembre 2008)

michio : 





> ouais, c'est ça mon oeil!



iDuck : 





> mon oeil



Madeline : 





> Mon oeil



Et bien et bien !   :rateau: Ho, ben c'est pas grave, fait pas cette tête là LHO


----------



## Anonyme (19 Novembre 2008)

.







Odilon Redon. _L'Oeil, comme un ballon bizarre se dirige vers l'infini_. 
1882. Lithographie.


.​


----------



## ScubaARM (19 Novembre 2008)

Il fait encore et toujours la tronche, c'est terrible


----------



## Aurélie85 (19 Novembre 2008)

Chéri, ça va cogner


----------



## Madeline (19 Novembre 2008)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/wJx4Xo3JTFY&hl=fr&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/wJx4Xo3JTFY&hl=fr&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## sundance (19 Novembre 2008)

Voir la pièce jointe 19205​


----------



## michio (19 Novembre 2008)

freefalling a dit:


> > michio : ouais, c'est ça mon oeil!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Preum's...

Et oui, tellement exceptionnel que t'en perds la tête !


----------



## Macadamia (20 Novembre 2008)

alors? jte mets minable sur un 400 mètre ou tu préfère faire dans ton futal' *jeano la case*


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (20 Novembre 2008)

"Orthographe : un oreiller prend 2 *L* et s'envole"

_Les Nuls_


----------



## Macadamia (20 Novembre 2008)

oui mais deux hirondels peuvent elles porter une noix de coco?
_sacré graal _


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (20 Novembre 2008)




----------



## freefalling (20 Novembre 2008)

_It have 3 different faces, you could press his hat to change it's face. Lovely and interesting._
--> et sur toi , ça fonctionne aussi ?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Novembre 2008)

Type de coupe assez courant en Grèce classique et assez drôle au niveau de son décor et donne 2-3 clés sur la mentalité de l'époque...


----------



## michio (20 Novembre 2008)

Je trouve qu'il en a pris un sacré coup...


----------



## ScubaARM (20 Novembre 2008)

VVVVVVVVRRRRRRRRAAAAAAAAOOOOOOUUUUUUUUUUUMMMMMMMMM


----------



## CouleurSud (20 Novembre 2008)

Oui, c'est ça qu'on entend (encore) dans les profondeurs bleutées

La lente venue du silence


----------



## ScubaARM (20 Novembre 2008)

C'est qu'il s'y connaît ce poisson chat (salut CouleurSud, ça farte)


----------



## michio (20 Novembre 2008)

Ca pique l'eau de mer... Kikapiqué mes gouttes pour les oeils ?


----------



## Macadamia (20 Novembre 2008)

j'ai pas l'air con là?
NAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAN


----------



## michio (20 Novembre 2008)

Zorro, Zorro, ...

Ouais, bon, ça va, faut encore que je progresse en écriture à l'épée, mais c'est vachement dur !


----------



## Macadamia (20 Novembre 2008)

nan chéri! je t'avais dis pas dans le lit la moto!


----------



## benkenobi (20 Novembre 2008)

*L*e jour où on créera un fil intitulé "Le pseudo du dessous" ou "Le jeu de l'avatar du dessous" on aura fait un grand progrès dans les forums...


Enfin bon, je dis ça, je dis rien...


----------



## freefalling (20 Novembre 2008)

Tout à fait possible, cela est.
Quoique compliqué, cela serait.


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (20 Novembre 2008)

Ce projet mérite plus qu'un coup d'oeil


----------



## michio (20 Novembre 2008)

Tu me présentes la petite lutine ?

Meeeeeeerde, c'est encore un mec ???


----------



## freefalling (20 Novembre 2008)

Ben oui, à avoir deux papas qui manient le cuir, on prend le pli ... ! :rateau:


----------



## freefalling (20 Novembre 2008)

Rien à voir circulez  ... !

(petit bug de post ... )


----------



## NED (20 Novembre 2008)




----------



## Anonyme (21 Novembre 2008)

Le père spirituel de MarieStockholme qui vient de lui dire qu'elle est bien sa fille


----------



## Xman (21 Novembre 2008)

Crapeau érectile vert de Noël

Merde ...Chapeau ! devanced !!


----------



## Anonyme (21 Novembre 2008)

la vache, encore un canard... 









Ghyslain Bertholon. _Troché_ _(vache)_. 2008. 


​.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Novembre 2008)

Réunion écorchée entre Francis, Chaïm et Rembrandt...


(Tiens, ça peut être un thème pour l'autre fil!)

Ps: Je me ferais bien une pièce de *boeuf*
Ps2: J'aime assez la continuité entre les postes, notamment  avec Bertholon, tout à fait dans mon propos...

Merci LHo, je passe pour qui maintenant? m'en fou, je vais me recoucher!


----------



## Anonyme (21 Novembre 2008)

antoine59 a dit:


> Ps: Je me ferais bien une pièce de *beauf*..




c'est vrai que je me ferais bien un oeil-de-bauffe, histoire de voir s'il n'y a pas des trous sous mon chapot...

.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (21 Novembre 2008)

Valérie Damidot a refait la déco de mon salon. C'est vraiment à chier.


----------



## Macadamia (21 Novembre 2008)

iduck quant il était jeune


----------



## Anonyme (21 Novembre 2008)

antoine59 a dit:


> Merci LHO, je passe pour qui maintenant? m'en fou, je vais me recoucher!



pour un cannibale amateur de bluettes boulevardières...



iDuck a dit:


> Valérie Damidot a refait la déco de mon salon. C'est vraiment à chier.



et sans moi, Valérie Damidot n'aurait jamais écrit son livre "J'ai été une femme battue"...


*******
edit: toasted par le Larousse illustré...

.


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (21 Novembre 2008)

antoine59 a dit:


> Le père spirituel de MarieStockholme qui vient de lui dire qu'elle est bien sa fille



Je vais changer d'avatar, je crois :rateau:

LHO : tu veux un Prozac ?


----------



## Macadamia (21 Novembre 2008)

je fais un peu palot....nan?


----------



## Almamida (21 Novembre 2008)

Oui, ça manque de couleurs et de vie ton avatar.


----------



## CouleurSud (21 Novembre 2008)

:afraid: :afraid: :afraid:


----------



## Macadamia (21 Novembre 2008)

nan nan jte jure,t'es magnifique


----------



## Macadamia (21 Novembre 2008)

merde!!!!! jme suis fait doubler


----------



## mado (21 Novembre 2008)




----------



## Anonyme (21 Novembre 2008)

.​


----------



## TibomonG4 (21 Novembre 2008)

Qu'est-ce que le rouge ? Qu'est-ce que l'orange ? Qu'est-ce que du rouge avec de l'orange ? Tout ceci me pose vraiment question. Pas à vous ?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Novembre 2008)

pour panthère fétichiste...









.


----------



## michio (21 Novembre 2008)

Orange, jaune, blanc... de toutes façons, il fait toujours la gueule...


----------



## CouleurSud (21 Novembre 2008)

Paul Virilio disait : 

"La vitesse, c'est la vieillesse du monde
Emportés par sa violence nous n'allons nulle part, nous nous contentons de partir et de nous départir du vif au profit du vide de la rapidité"

La vitesse est l'anéantissement du temps et non la suppression des distances


----------



## Macadamia (21 Novembre 2008)

michio se prend pour trinity dans matrix 2        mais en moins canon!!!:rateau:


----------



## Macadamia (21 Novembre 2008)

javoue que ma vision des choses est moins belle que la tienne .......
:rose::love: j'adore!


----------



## Macadamia (21 Novembre 2008)

MAIS TU M'AS ENCORE DOUBLé !!!!!!! NIA NIA NIA ! JE T'AURAIS UN JOUR , JE T'AURAIS  
*c'est la maaf!*:rose:   j'ais honte


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (21 Novembre 2008)

[YOUTUBE]wSSyiKDj-Fw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Macadamia (21 Novembre 2008)

arrèèèèèèèète:love: tu me fait rougir,mon canard en plastiiiiiiique:mouais::rose:


----------



## Macadamia (21 Novembre 2008)

c'est la danse des canards qui en sortant de la mare se secouent le bas des reins et font ..............


----------



## ScubaARM (21 Novembre 2008)

"ton épaule est tatoo, tout à ...."


----------



## kasarus (21 Novembre 2008)

Mais comment tu fais pour mettre la tête à la fenêtre?


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (21 Novembre 2008)

Quel puissant jet


----------



## Anonyme (21 Novembre 2008)

Esthétique de la disparition...















.


----------



## NED (21 Novembre 2008)

Esthétique du changement de fond...


----------



## michio (21 Novembre 2008)

Pshhhhhhhhhh, kasarus, psssssshhhhhhhhhhhhhh, je suis ton père..... psshhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## dellys (21 Novembre 2008)

[YOUTUBE]wD2uVKaUtkk[/YOUTUBE]
:rateau:


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (21 Novembre 2008)

Khôl, ombres à paupières, fond de teint, anti-cernes, poudre, crayon à sourcils, recourbe-cils, mascara, esthéticienne, coiffeur, Photoshop... Dur, d'être belle !


----------



## Macadamia (21 Novembre 2008)

et en plus de dos on ne le voit, si je suis belle ou pas ...... ou il faut regarder plus bas mais très poli ce n'est pas


----------



## dellys (21 Novembre 2008)

Ailes Gothic


----------



## Macadamia (21 Novembre 2008)

elle a les yeux révolver, elle a le regard qui tue , elle a tiré la première ,    jui foutuuuuuuu:love::rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (21 Novembre 2008)

Lourdes, Lentes...


.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Novembre 2008)




----------



## Anonyme (22 Novembre 2008)

.​


----------



## Xman (22 Novembre 2008)

Même regard ....


----------



## mado (22 Novembre 2008)

Ah ben non. Ce n'est pas un éléphant rose..


----------



## Grug (22 Novembre 2008)

[YOUTUBE]GspZhXUo2ic[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Madeline (22 Novembre 2008)

Nettoyage dentaire annuel très réussi  


@ LHO déjà posté ou les grands esprits se rencontrent


----------



## sundance (22 Novembre 2008)

Voir la pièce jointe 19242


----------



## aCLR (22 Novembre 2008)




----------



## Grug (22 Novembre 2008)




----------



## koeklin (22 Novembre 2008)

Ah le poisson rouge!


----------



## Macadamia (22 Novembre 2008)

meeeerd je suis pas cadré!:mouais:


----------



## aCLR (22 Novembre 2008)

Aile(s)


----------



## CouleurSud (22 Novembre 2008)

Le garçon sur la photo ne cessera jamais de sourire


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (22 Novembre 2008)

[YOUTUBE]nOf2fH_IqQQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## aCLR (22 Novembre 2008)

Ce chat ne travaillera jamais&#8230;









Toasted par un garçon Ô combien rangé


----------



## Macadamia (22 Novembre 2008)

les nuls et les chats sur youtubes  a regarder vite vite


----------



## aCLR (22 Novembre 2008)

Elle&#8230;


----------



## rabisse (22 Novembre 2008)

Pas facile ... le contraire peut-être...
Voir la pièce jointe 19252


----------



## michio (22 Novembre 2008)

Back to the Future ???

Doc  Brown ?


----------



## Madeline (22 Novembre 2008)

Vivement l'hiver qu'il range sa grosse machine au garage


----------



## DeepDark (22 Novembre 2008)

Madeline a dit:


> Vivement l'hiver qu'il range sa grosse machine au garage



Y neige déjà chez moi :rateau:



Deux visages...


----------



## Madeline (22 Novembre 2008)

Vraiment dark... je ne vois rien 





DeepDark a dit:


> Y neige déjà chez moi :rateau:



Chez moi aussi et il fait -10 en ce moment


----------



## DarkPeDrO (22 Novembre 2008)

Un gars et une meuf transformés en glace, qui essaient de s'enbrasser... =/


----------



## Macadamia (23 Novembre 2008)

anti social tu perd ton sang froid! repense à toutes ces années de sévices :rateau:


----------



## michio (23 Novembre 2008)

"Je vois sur la gauche, en haut, un mèche de cheveux.
En dessous, les sourcils et un oeil.
Mais, il se cache derrière ses deux poings fermés car il ne veut pas sortir, dehors il fait froid..."

Alors, docteur, j'ai bon ? C'est bon, je peux sortir ?


----------



## Xman (23 Novembre 2008)




----------



## Macadamia (23 Novembre 2008)

une étude récente a prouvé que les vibrations des motos ont un impact sur les neurones le cas d'étude est juste au dessus de moi


----------



## Xman (23 Novembre 2008)

Je te BOTTE en touche toi


----------



## Macadamia (23 Novembre 2008)

meuuuuuuuuuuuh pas du jeuuuuuuuuuu jve pas me prendre un coup de bec meuuuuuuuuh


----------



## Almamida (23 Novembre 2008)

:love:


----------



## michio (23 Novembre 2008)

V*, le retour ?



* une série d'il y a un moment, quand j'étais encore gamin...
http://www.allocine.fr/series/galerievignette_gen_cserie=829&cmediafichier=18932059.html


----------



## Macadamia (23 Novembre 2008)

je n'reconnais plus personne en harley davidson


----------



## kasarus (24 Novembre 2008)

EN fait, non./


----------



## NED (24 Novembre 2008)




----------



## rabisse (24 Novembre 2008)

marche pas, je reviens


----------



## rabisse (24 Novembre 2008)

Voir la pièce jointe 19275

Voilà..:love:


----------



## Macadamia (24 Novembre 2008)

Voir la pièce jointe 19276


----------



## sundance (24 Novembre 2008)

Voir la pièce jointe 19277



EDIT :  grillée par LLLLL


----------



## Macadamia (24 Novembre 2008)

oui t'as un peut de retard!!!!!! vu ta tète je dirais mème que tu est du 12èm siècle


----------



## rabisse (24 Novembre 2008)

@sundance...
Voir la pièce jointe 19278

Longtemps, longtemps après....


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (24 Novembre 2008)




----------



## Deleted member 70384 (24 Novembre 2008)




----------



## rabisse (24 Novembre 2008)

@iDuck
@MarieStockholm
Voir la pièce jointe 19280


----------



## Macadamia (24 Novembre 2008)

le chanteur(enfin si on peux dire "chanteur") du groupe kyo avec la tète coincée dans ses chiottes


----------



## rabisse (24 Novembre 2008)




----------



## Macadamia (24 Novembre 2008)

c'est toi la tète de noix!


----------



## rabisse (24 Novembre 2008)

*L*
*L* est un nom féminin quand on prononce cette lettre èl et masculin quand on la prononce le. Toutefois, en France, èl semble être la prononciation la plus en usage et une écrasante majorité de la population considère ce nom ainsi prononcé comme masculin, la plupart des dictionnaires faisant peu à peu de même, sauf le Littré. Remarque : il en est ainsi pour les lettres F, H, L, M, N, R, et S.


----------



## sundance (25 Novembre 2008)

Voir la pièce jointe 19283


----------



## kanak (25 Novembre 2008)

Un crane vert avec des yeux qui fume un petard ? Hum... de la science fiction tout ca ! En plus il a les dents blanches !


----------



## sundance (25 Novembre 2008)

Voir la pièce jointe 19284



mes dents sont roses d'abord


----------



## Macadamia (25 Novembre 2008)

dis moi,t'es pas le crane dans Hamlet toi?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (25 Novembre 2008)

Prout !


----------



## Macadamia (25 Novembre 2008)

oulala t'es pas inspiré iduck pourtant j'ai changé d'avatar spécialment pour ça


----------



## michio (25 Novembre 2008)

Rhââââ.... Gniiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii ..........  Arggggggggggggggghhhhhhhh !

Merde, merde, merde... j'arrive pas à me lécher la pomme !


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (25 Novembre 2008)

Yamamoto Kadératé.


----------



## Almamida (25 Novembre 2008)




----------



## Bijot (26 Novembre 2008)




----------



## Almamida (26 Novembre 2008)

:love:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (26 Novembre 2008)

[YOUTUBE]6AIitlh2LP4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ScubaARM (26 Novembre 2008)

ça m'en bouche un coin (coin)


----------



## Macadamia (26 Novembre 2008)

chairyyyyy t'as acheté des clous?


----------



## Xman (27 Novembre 2008)

Simply Red
[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/fpHRHSLWBMw&hl=fr&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/fpHRHSLWBMw&hl=fr&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## rabisse (27 Novembre 2008)




----------



## Almamida (27 Novembre 2008)

*Confessions intimes*


----------



## rabisse (27 Novembre 2008)




----------



## michio (27 Novembre 2008)

Le projet Blairwitch...:afraid:


----------



## Macadamia (27 Novembre 2008)

hell angel ..........enfin:mouais:


----------



## Pooley (28 Novembre 2008)

Timmyyyyyy!


----------



## La mouette (28 Novembre 2008)

Canal +


----------



## Anonyme (28 Novembre 2008)

Factory-Soupe-Lyz-Basquiat-Dollars


----------



## NED (28 Novembre 2008)

On l'a peut-être déjà mise celle là ché plus....


----------



## Pooley (28 Novembre 2008)

un lapin crétin avec un baton...












DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH


----------



## rabisse (28 Novembre 2008)




----------



## dellys (28 Novembre 2008)

Plus près ?


----------



## rabisse (28 Novembre 2008)




----------



## Deleted member 70384 (28 Novembre 2008)




----------



## michio (28 Novembre 2008)

Hé l'autre hé, copieuse !
J'l'avais dit avant toi !

Hé ! Ho ! Me tourne pas le dos quand je te cause !!!


----------



## rabisse (28 Novembre 2008)

*@MarieStockholm*





*@michio*


----------



## sundance (28 Novembre 2008)

Voir la pièce jointe 19317​


----------



## La mouette (28 Novembre 2008)




----------



## DeepDark (28 Novembre 2008)

Désolé...


----------



## michio (28 Novembre 2008)




----------



## rabisse (28 Novembre 2008)




----------



## La mouette (28 Novembre 2008)




----------



## Macadamia (28 Novembre 2008)

Voir la pièce jointe 19318


----------



## rabisse (28 Novembre 2008)

Ahhh!...Damned, grilled


----------



## Macadamia (28 Novembre 2008)

et oui! c'est ça quant on passe son temps à faire peur aux gents au lieu de trouver de bonnes idées


----------



## koeklin (28 Novembre 2008)

Oui ben Rabisse a peut être été grillé mais je trouve que cette photo te va très bien même si elle ne t'etait pas destinée





la coupe de cheveux idem sinon la couleur 
les couleurs de la pomme et celles du téléviseur


----------



## rabisse (28 Novembre 2008)

*@ koeklin* :love:


----------



## oflorent (28 Novembre 2008)

@ rabisse


----------



## Macadamia (28 Novembre 2008)

Voir la pièce jointe 19321


----------



## soad (28 Novembre 2008)

bravo pour ces belles images!

merci


----------



## michio (28 Novembre 2008)

"                                                                               "


----------



## Macadamia (28 Novembre 2008)

[YOUTUBE]QtEU-PvbTNY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## dellys (29 Novembre 2008)




----------



## ScubaARM (29 Novembre 2008)

Je ne serai pas tout seul ce soir.


----------



## rabisse (29 Novembre 2008)




----------



## Anonyme (29 Novembre 2008)




----------



## Anonyme (29 Novembre 2008)

.​


----------



## rabisse (29 Novembre 2008)

*Jingle Bells, jingle bells.*


----------



## NED (29 Novembre 2008)

:affraid:


----------



## DeepDark (29 Novembre 2008)




----------



## Almamida (30 Novembre 2008)




----------



## Macadamia (30 Novembre 2008)

Voir la pièce jointe 19334

	

		
			
		

		
	
 tiens ton maris!!!!


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (30 Novembre 2008)




----------



## rabisse (30 Novembre 2008)




----------



## Macadamia (30 Novembre 2008)

Voir la pièce jointe 19343


----------



## DeepDark (30 Novembre 2008)

[YOUTUBE]UDTZCgsZGeA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## DarkPeDrO (30 Novembre 2008)

Quand je vois l'avatar de DeepDark, ça me fait penser à un arbre dans la savane, et un éléphant qui pisse au pied de cet arbre


----------



## michio (30 Novembre 2008)




----------



## oflorent (30 Novembre 2008)




----------



## rabisse (30 Novembre 2008)

*Pollux!*


----------



## Anonyme (30 Novembre 2008)

.







Skoltz_Kolgen. Silent Room. 2003-2008.


.​


----------



## michio (30 Novembre 2008)




----------



## mado (1 Décembre 2008)

[youtube]Fsi_fyJb650[/youtube]


----------



## La mouette (1 Décembre 2008)




----------



## kasarus (1 Décembre 2008)

Surtout, ne bouge pas, tu as un truc sur la tête. C'est vivant?


----------



## La mouette (1 Décembre 2008)

ça change du matin au soir


----------



## kasarus (1 Décembre 2008)

Sympa, la couleur... 


Gueule de rat est de retour... (ça c'est pour la photo, pas l'avatar.)


----------



## La mouette (1 Décembre 2008)

Le retour ...


----------



## kasarus (1 Décembre 2008)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHH!!!!!



Non, 



Pas 

Une 

Perruque...


----------



## La mouette (1 Décembre 2008)




----------



## NED (1 Décembre 2008)

pote a lunette :


----------



## La mouette (1 Décembre 2008)

Il y plus d'iPod que moi


----------



## mado (1 Décembre 2008)

Pour




​


----------



## La mouette (1 Décembre 2008)

Mystérieux et magnifique


----------



## rabisse (1 Décembre 2008)

La mouette a dit:


> Mystérieux et magnifique



et phallique


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (1 Décembre 2008)




----------



## La mouette (1 Décembre 2008)




----------



## rabisse (1 Décembre 2008)

[YOUTUBE]x82gWQFEpQA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (1 Décembre 2008)




----------



## mado (1 Décembre 2008)

Le goût du saké.


----------



## Grug (1 Décembre 2008)




----------



## mado (1 Décembre 2008)

[youtube]mKsEBJdVvgI[/youtube]


----------



## rabisse (1 Décembre 2008)

forcément 

[YOUTUBE]IZzqfo4X8eA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Grug (1 Décembre 2008)

[YOUTUBE]lYycPD7ROKM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## mado (2 Décembre 2008)

​


----------



## Grug (2 Décembre 2008)

Faut bien changer de manara des fois ​


----------



## Macadamia (2 Décembre 2008)

Voir la pièce jointe 19357


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (2 Décembre 2008)

[YOUTUBE]GHMlXOFwfsc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Macadamia (2 Décembre 2008)

t'as une tète à dire "fumer,pas bieeeeeen;macgé,bieeeeeeen"


----------



## Grug (2 Décembre 2008)




----------



## Anonyme (3 Décembre 2008)




----------



## sundance (3 Décembre 2008)

Voir la pièce jointe 19361​


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (3 Décembre 2008)

Je suis mort et je m'en fous !


----------



## La mouette (4 Décembre 2008)




----------



## cassandre57 (4 Décembre 2008)




----------



## Deleted member 70384 (4 Décembre 2008)




----------



## La mouette (4 Décembre 2008)




----------



## Anonyme (4 Décembre 2008)

a eu des problèmes avec une dingue de la SCUM...   





.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (4 Décembre 2008)

Zut : grillé par un mec pas content. :rateau:


----------



## La mouette (4 Décembre 2008)




----------



## rabisse (4 Décembre 2008)

*SCUM Manifesto*


----------



## La mouette (4 Décembre 2008)




----------



## Anonyme (4 Décembre 2008)

.









.​


----------



## rabisse (4 Décembre 2008)




----------



## Macadamia (4 Décembre 2008)

chaiiriiiiii! jme suis trompé de mak up !!!!


----------



## ScubaARM (6 Décembre 2008)

Deviendra grand



​


----------



## CouleurSud (6 Décembre 2008)

Tiens, ça me fait penser que je me suis fait mordre ce matin par une espèce de poisson hostile et vindicatif. Tu ne pourrais pas intervenir, mon vieux Scub, les mettre un peu au pas, les tancer vertement ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (6 Décembre 2008)

[YOUTUBE]VuYETSGPeGo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## soad (6 Décembre 2008)

La mouette a dit:


>





MAGNIFIQUE!!


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (6 Décembre 2008)




----------



## freefalling (6 Décembre 2008)




----------



## soad (6 Décembre 2008)

mer hayastan!


----------



## rabisse (6 Décembre 2008)




----------



## ScubaARM (6 Décembre 2008)




----------



## CouleurSud (6 Décembre 2008)

J'ai enfin compris ce strabisme divergent qui permet de tout voir de manière latérale
D'éviter le centre, de fuir sur les côtés
Vers les limites des formes
Là où tout se joue 

@rabisse


----------



## ScubaARM (6 Décembre 2008)

Chat surfeur


----------



## koeklin (6 Décembre 2008)

En fait CouleurSud c'est plutôt ça :







eh ScubaARM, baille pas quand je t'explique un truc! 






C'est malpoli...


----------



## michio (7 Décembre 2008)

Ressemblant, non ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (7 Décembre 2008)

[YOUTUBE]ih5EOCcvIL4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (7 Décembre 2008)




----------



## ScubaARM (7 Décembre 2008)




----------



## rabisse (8 Décembre 2008)




----------



## Lamégère (8 Décembre 2008)

Ya peut être la couleur qui diffère un peu...


----------



## rabisse (8 Décembre 2008)

Lamégère a dit:


> Ya peut être la couleur qui diffère un peu...



*Pas Mieux...* _ (ou comment recycler une réponse)_


----------



## Macadamia (8 Décembre 2008)

Voir la pièce jointe 19414


----------



## Grug (9 Décembre 2008)

---  ---








.
​


----------



## rabisse (9 Décembre 2008)

Oui...c'est un peu facile! :rateau:


----------



## Macadamia (10 Décembre 2008)

Voir la pièce jointe 19435


----------



## rabisse (10 Décembre 2008)




----------



## Lamégère (10 Décembre 2008)




----------



## mado (10 Décembre 2008)

The beast..


----------



## rabisse (11 Décembre 2008)

_La Belle et la Bête , illustration de Walter Crane_


----------



## mado (11 Décembre 2008)

Voyeur ! 




​


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (11 Décembre 2008)




----------



## rabisse (11 Décembre 2008)




----------



## Lamégère (11 Décembre 2008)




----------



## La mouette (11 Décembre 2008)




----------



## koeklin (11 Décembre 2008)




----------



## Anonyme (11 Décembre 2008)

Un croisé Bond-Bean-Magrite-PapaNoël


----------



## Lamégère (11 Décembre 2008)




----------



## ScubaARM (12 Décembre 2008)

​


----------



## Lamégère (13 Décembre 2008)




----------



## La mouette (13 Décembre 2008)




----------



## Lamégère (13 Décembre 2008)




----------



## Alex666 (13 Décembre 2008)

mi arbre - mi monstre


----------



## Lamégère (13 Décembre 2008)




----------



## toys (14 Décembre 2008)

la je voie que choubaka sous exta mais a mon avis il vas pas descendre là il est trop haut.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (14 Décembre 2008)




----------



## Lamégère (14 Décembre 2008)




----------



## rabisse (14 Décembre 2008)




----------



## Deleted member 18124 (14 Décembre 2008)

[YOUTUBE]mJQq6S-dC7Q[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (14 Décembre 2008)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/PzFU7KEoVJA&hl=fr&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/PzFU7KEoVJA&hl=fr&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]

Tu me fais penser à Prof.


----------



## Aurélie85 (14 Décembre 2008)

MarieStockholm a dit:


> Tu me fais penser à Prof.




Tu me fais penser à MQCD .


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (14 Décembre 2008)




----------



## Anonyme (14 Décembre 2008)




----------



## Deleted member 18124 (14 Décembre 2008)

[YOUTUBE]AEPfcvB0pnk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Lamégère (14 Décembre 2008)




----------



## rabisse (14 Décembre 2008)




----------



## Lamégère (14 Décembre 2008)




----------



## ScubaARM (14 Décembre 2008)

http://38.img.v4.skyrock.net/38a/sorciere--coco/pics/1872931207_2.gif



​


----------



## rabisse (14 Décembre 2008)




----------



## Anonyme (14 Décembre 2008)

.








.​


----------



## rabisse (14 Décembre 2008)

LHO
Difficile de resister!


----------



## Anonyme (14 Décembre 2008)

salaud 









.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Décembre 2008)




----------



## Anonyme (14 Décembre 2008)




----------



## Anonyme (14 Décembre 2008)

Et qui ne fait pas bon ménage avec...


----------



## Lamégère (14 Décembre 2008)




----------



## Anonyme (14 Décembre 2008)

Fritz The Cat...


----------



## Lamégère (14 Décembre 2008)




----------



## mado (15 Décembre 2008)

Minotaure.




​(qui savait se distraire)


----------



## toys (15 Décembre 2008)




----------



## Grug (15 Décembre 2008)

quelle allumeuse celle là 

après manara: Varenne


----------



## toys (15 Décembre 2008)




----------



## rabisse (15 Décembre 2008)

c'est tout vert


----------



## Lamégère (15 Décembre 2008)




----------



## Anonyme (15 Décembre 2008)

.








.​


----------



## Lamégère (15 Décembre 2008)




----------



## Deleted member 70384 (15 Décembre 2008)




----------



## Anonyme (15 Décembre 2008)

c'était juste pour être dans une certaine continuité (de mouvement)...

le pétard me fait penser à la pochette d'un LP d'un groupe de rock psychédélique des annnées 70: Just A Poke. _Sweet Smoke_.

sinon, ce chat hérissé aux accents lubriques ne me semble pas aussi apprivoisé que la mégère...  


*******
edit: toasted par un garçon manqué 
et ralenti par Database Error...

.


----------



## Lamégère (15 Décembre 2008)




----------



## La mouette (16 Décembre 2008)




----------



## Lamégère (16 Décembre 2008)




----------



## mado (16 Décembre 2008)

Pas apprivoisée.


----------



## Lamégère (16 Décembre 2008)




----------



## mado (16 Décembre 2008)

Pas apprivoisable


----------



## Lamégère (16 Décembre 2008)




----------



## Anonyme (16 Décembre 2008)

mado a dit:


> Pas apprivoisée.





mado a dit:


> Pas apprivoisable








*******
edit: toasted par WS...


----------



## mado (16 Décembre 2008)

Lamégère a dit:


>



J'espère que je me serais fait dévorée avant..


----------



## Lamégère (16 Décembre 2008)

Par lui? 





Sinon ya celle là...


----------



## La mouette (17 Décembre 2008)

mado a dit:


> Pas apprivoisée.



Jamais


----------



## ScubaARM (17 Décembre 2008)

"Vos gueules les -------" 




​


----------



## Lamégère (18 Décembre 2008)




----------



## Deleted member 70384 (18 Décembre 2008)




----------



## Lamégère (18 Décembre 2008)




----------



## freefalling (18 Décembre 2008)




----------



## Anonyme (18 Décembre 2008)

.








.​


----------



## mado (18 Décembre 2008)

Voleur de bonnet(s).


----------



## Anonyme (18 Décembre 2008)

bonnet M


----------



## mado (18 Décembre 2008)

Envie de croire au Père Noël.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Décembre 2008)

Ptain LHO, c'est bientôt Noël, souris un peu!!! 

Toasted par Mado


----------



## Anonyme (18 Décembre 2008)

"j'aime bien le sourire de Richard Widmark" 

dans:

[youtube]Z2RfTPc6hEc&hl=en&fs=1[/youtube]


.


----------



## rabisse (18 Décembre 2008)

MacGé d'ici le 24 Décembre... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Il Est Où LHO?


----------



## michio (20 Décembre 2008)

Comme t'es trop près et que tu le tiens à l'envers en plus , tu vises pas bien avec ton APN !


C'est pas mieux comme ça ?




Bon, ça dit pas où est LHO, ...


----------



## Lamégère (20 Décembre 2008)

Cherchez pas, il n'y a pas LHO dedans...


----------



## mado (20 Décembre 2008)

De plus de 50 ans ?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Décembre 2008)

pour être en apesanteur, je prendrais bien une Zubrowska...


*******
ne me cherchez plus, je suis ici...


----------



## mado (20 Décembre 2008)

Attention. Ça pourrait ressembler à ça. 





​


----------



## Anonyme (20 Décembre 2008)

.







.​


----------



## ScubaARM (20 Décembre 2008)

Tu budes tujurs 




​


----------



## Anonyme (20 Décembre 2008)

le feu et l'eau.
l'homme qui boude et le requin-marteau qui s'ennuit doucement...







Bill Viola.

.


----------



## michio (20 Décembre 2008)

J'ai retrouvé  LHO  !


----------



## Grug (20 Décembre 2008)

sois gentil, au prochain radar : souris !


----------



## kisbizz (20 Décembre 2008)

un poisson denommé lapin cretin et qui porte un bonnet de pere noel ? 

est que il sait voler ave ses rennes ?


----------



## Wenzstarz (20 Décembre 2008)

Ton avatar étant trop petit il ne me fait penser à rien


----------



## ScubaARM (20 Décembre 2008)

Un ptit croq 



​ ​


----------



## Wenzstarz (20 Décembre 2008)

> Un ptit croq


NON ! Elle est surement empoisonnée si c'est la pomme destinée à blanche-neige !

Je pense pas trop me tromper si je dis un requin marteau ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (21 Décembre 2008)




----------



## ScubaARM (21 Décembre 2008)

​


----------



## TibomonG4 (21 Décembre 2008)

Marteau sous-marin pour taper dans les coins


----------



## ScubaARM (21 Décembre 2008)

Je n'ai pu résister, un vieux fantasme 





​


----------



## Wenzstarz (23 Décembre 2008)

> Marteau sous-marin pour taper dans les coins


Marteau sous-marin pour taper les choux marins


----------



## toys (24 Décembre 2008)




----------



## boodou (24 Décembre 2008)

toysrus ou bien artoyz ?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Décembre 2008)

Mix Pakora :love::love:





+





Ps pour LHO: Tu m'avais pas dis que tu n'aimais pas trop le boulot de Bruce? Et j'ai bien l'impression qu'il s'agit de la vidéo utilisée pour l'Opéra Tristan&Iseuld dont je t'ai parlé qui a eu lieu à l'Opéra Bastille...


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (24 Décembre 2008)

Le père Noël est un SDF.


----------



## sundance (24 Décembre 2008)

la mère noël aussi alors


----------



## Lamégère (24 Décembre 2008)




----------



## kasarus (25 Décembre 2008)

Deathnote. 

Une fin qui dure un tome.


----------



## toys (26 Décembre 2008)

boodou a dit:


> toysrus ou bien artoyz ?



il est vrai que je suis un doux mélange des deux


----------



## Anonyme (26 Décembre 2008)

T'es bigleux ?


----------



## toys (26 Décembre 2008)

etienne000 a dit:


> T'es bigleux ?



tu peut écrire plus gros je voie rien




histoire de pas floodé.


----------



## boodou (26 Décembre 2008)




----------



## rabisse (26 Décembre 2008)




----------



## Anonyme (26 Décembre 2008)

Fais dodo, cola mon ptit frère

Fais dodo, t'aura du lolo...


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (27 Décembre 2008)

Papa Noël, 

Cette année, j'ai été très sage, j'ai bien travaillé à l'école.

Pourtant, tu n'as ABSOLUMENT PAS TENNUE COMPTE de ma lettre de cadeaux pour Noël.

Je voulais un tout nouveau MacBook toutes options et son écran LED, il n'en fit rien.
J'aurais aussi bien voulut une Classe A avec boite CVT... mais là non plus... pas de voiture au RDV.

Donc, j'ai décidé de ne plus croire en toi.


----------



## michio (27 Décembre 2008)

Un fake !!!

OS9 qui plante au démarrage !!! Pfffff !


----------



## ScubaARM (28 Décembre 2008)

​


----------



## michio (29 Décembre 2008)

Pffff !
Passk'il nage à poil, faudrait tout faire pareil ?
Inconscient, va !
Complètement marteau le Scuba-diver... :rateau:

----
Edit
On dit à poil, mais un poisson, ça nage à poil ?

Ouais, au lit...


----------



## La mouette (29 Décembre 2008)




----------



## iNannoussa (29 Décembre 2008)

Voir la pièce jointe 19619​


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (29 Décembre 2008)

[YOUTUBE]c_kFz0KtPr8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## La mouette (29 Décembre 2008)




----------



## soad (30 Décembre 2008)

coucou,

comment on fait pour envoyer en grand?

@+


----------



## freefalling (30 Décembre 2008)

Et bien ! le moins que l'on puisse dire la Mouette, c'est que tu inspires .. 

@saod : System down .. ?


----------



## soad (30 Décembre 2008)

freefalling a dit:


> Et bien ! le moins que l'on puisse dire la Mouette, c'est que tu inspires ..
> 
> @saod : System down .. ?



exact, le groupe de metal le plus en vogue!


----------



## freefalling (30 Décembre 2008)




----------



## ScubaARM (30 Décembre 2008)

​


----------



## Wenzstarz (30 Décembre 2008)

Je maintien ma position un requin marteau pour tout les clous !


----------



## soad (31 Décembre 2008)

salut,

comment fait-on pour insérer une photo en grand?

ciao


----------



## michio (31 Décembre 2008)

soad a dit:


> salut,
> 
> comment fait-on pour insérer une photo en grand?
> 
> ciao


Aller, un indice...,
Mais c'est bien parce que tu es sans dessus dessous ce soir


----------



## ScubaARM (1 Janvier 2009)

​


----------



## Madeline (2 Janvier 2009)

Toujours dans les grands fonds... Il doit y faire moins froid que chez nous


----------



## Lamégère (5 Janvier 2009)




----------



## Deleted member 70384 (5 Janvier 2009)




----------



## NED (6 Janvier 2009)




----------



## Lamégère (8 Janvier 2009)




----------



## soad (8 Janvier 2009)

je crois qu'il a fait sur lui...


----------



## Anonyme (8 Janvier 2009)

Es-tu sur d'avoir compris le jeu?  

Au vu de tes 2 images, j'avoue avoir un léger doute! 

Sinon pour toi:


----------



## youyou54 (9 Janvier 2009)




----------



## kasarus (9 Janvier 2009)

Oink.

Oink.


Oink.


Grouuiiiik?


Sgrat.


Oiiink.


Oink.


----------



## soad (9 Janvier 2009)

antoine59 a dit:


> Es-tu sur d'avoir compris le jeu?
> 
> Au vu de tes 2 images, j'avoue avoir un léger doute!
> 
> Sinon pour toi:



euh...
Je pensais qu'il fallait mettre des clichés insolite ...


----------



## koeklin (9 Janvier 2009)

Pour le plaisir de la revoir 

[YOUTUBE]Uf_Ud7eDg88[/YOUTUBE]

N'empêche que c'est grâce à cette vidéo que j'ai connu SOAD


----------



## Madeline (9 Janvier 2009)

Pas mal du tout le style 2009 de l'ex-Colombo...


----------



## soad (9 Janvier 2009)

koeklin a dit:


> Pour le plaisir de la revoir
> 
> [YOUTUBE]Uf_Ud7eDg88[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> N'empêche que c'est grâce à cette vidéo que j'ai connu SOAD



Bravo!
j'espère que tu ressens l'émotion de toute leur putains de belles melodies pendant que tu headbang!

stay metal


----------



## michio (9 Janvier 2009)

@soad

[youtube]4GtyMeEcPPE[/youtube]


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (9 Janvier 2009)




----------



## ScubaARM (9 Janvier 2009)

Highland




​


----------



## Lamégère (11 Janvier 2009)




----------



## kuep (12 Janvier 2009)




----------



## DeepDark (12 Janvier 2009)

Le néant...


----------



## jacquemoud_b (12 Janvier 2009)

un paon in the dark ???


----------



## DeepDark (12 Janvier 2009)

> Dites ce que vous pensez, ce que vous ressentez lorsque vous voyez l'avatar du dessus.


Et quand il n'y en a pas on fait quoi? :mouais:

Edit : Oh mon dieu...


----------



## Lamégère (13 Janvier 2009)




----------



## Selthis (14 Janvier 2009)

Fan de Death Note moi aussi


----------



## michio (14 Janvier 2009)




----------



## youyou54 (14 Janvier 2009)

[DM]k7D8QFTCr5BMfv3uC4&related=0[/DM]


----------



## kuep (14 Janvier 2009)




----------



## macmarco (14 Janvier 2009)




----------



## Lamégère (14 Janvier 2009)




----------



## kuep (14 Janvier 2009)




----------



## Lamégère (14 Janvier 2009)




----------



## Romuald (14 Janvier 2009)




----------



## Lamégère (14 Janvier 2009)




----------



## NED (20 Janvier 2009)

:affraid::affraid::affraid:


----------



## meskh (20 Janvier 2009)

Maître ....​


----------



## kuep (20 Janvier 2009)




----------



## Lamégère (20 Janvier 2009)

En regardant de plus près je me demande si j'ai pas retrouvé le Père Noël...


----------



## meskh (28 Février 2009)

Un monstre à l'air sadique à peine méchant


----------



## michio (1 Mars 2009)

(Miracle Max -Billy Cristal- dans "Princess Bride")


----------



## meskh (2 Mars 2009)




----------



## Macadamia (3 Mars 2009)

la poubelle du parc asterix


----------



## michio (3 Mars 2009)

Le gamin qui a léché la poubelle du Parc Astérix, une fois décollé :sick:


----------



## kuep (3 Mars 2009)

Le père du gamin qui a léché la poubelle du parc Asterix, l'attendant à la sortie, à dos de son fidèle destrier aperçu dans Tonnerre Mécanique.






(l'image n'est pas de moi )


----------



## michio (3 Mars 2009)

L'arrière train du père du gamin qui a léché la poubelle du Parc Astérix après avoir roulé pendant 10 minutes sur le Tonnerre Mécanique, parce que c'est vraiment un Enfer Mécanique la selle de cette ...


----------



## koeklin (4 Mars 2009)

Tu sais, t'es beaucoup plus jolie quand tu enlèves ton casque


----------



## NED (5 Mars 2009)




----------



## Deleted member 18124 (5 Mars 2009)

Tête de blob


----------



## soad (7 Mars 2009)

vrai ou faux?

http://www.hiboox.fr/images/contact_fr.jpg


----------



## iNannoussa (8 Avril 2009)

Voir la pièce jointe 20602​


----------



## NED (9 Avril 2009)




----------



## iShin (9 Avril 2009)

Moins classe sans maquillage


----------



## aCLR (11 Avril 2009)




----------



## iShin (11 Avril 2009)

http://imagik.fr


----------



## aCLR (11 Avril 2009)




----------



## Anonyme (11 Avril 2009)




----------



## DeepDark (11 Avril 2009)

La bonne blague  


:love:


----------



## aCLR (11 Avril 2009)

​


----------



## LilyChan (11 Avril 2009)




----------



## iShin (11 Avril 2009)

http://imagik.fr


----------



## LilyChan (11 Avril 2009)




----------



## iShin (11 Avril 2009)

http://imagik.fr


----------



## Anonyme (11 Avril 2009)




----------



## koeklin (11 Avril 2009)

A partir de la 30 sec. :

[YOUTUBE]XyMOY3dxUow[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## kuep (11 Avril 2009)




----------



## Anonyme (11 Avril 2009)

en voilà un tas d'avatars...


----------



## aCLR (11 Avril 2009)




----------



## TibomonG4 (11 Avril 2009)

Blanc et noir à petits points


----------



## iShin (11 Avril 2009)




----------



## LilyChan (13 Avril 2009)

:love:


----------



## iShin (16 Avril 2009)




----------



## Lamégère (16 Avril 2009)




----------



## iShin (16 Avril 2009)




----------



## Lamégère (16 Avril 2009)




----------



## aCLR (16 Avril 2009)




----------



## LilyChan (16 Avril 2009)




----------



## aCLR (16 Avril 2009)




----------



## Ludo67 (17 Avril 2009)




----------



## Anonyme (17 Avril 2009)

wayne


----------



## aCLR (17 Avril 2009)

@steph1776: pas besoin de stocker sur macg une simple balise img et le tour est joué [IMG]http://www.magazinevideo.com/images/tests/test-FCE4/deform-tourbillon.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## michio (18 Avril 2009)

Je te l'ai déjà dit, mais ton acné, ça s'arrange vraiment pas...


----------



## aCLR (18 Avril 2009)

C'est la bagarre que tu cherches !


----------



## kuep (18 Avril 2009)




----------



## aCLR (18 Avril 2009)

Anna et Bernhard Blume


----------



## Anonyme (19 Avril 2009)




----------



## Ludo67 (19 Avril 2009)




----------



## aCLR (19 Avril 2009)




----------



## Lamégère (20 Avril 2009)




----------



## NED (23 Avril 2009)




----------



## soad (23 Avril 2009)

bébé en pâte d'amande


----------



## ScubaARM (23 Avril 2009)

Au NOoooorrrd ....




​


----------



## iShin (24 Avril 2009)




----------



## Anonyme (24 Avril 2009)




----------



## dellys (24 Avril 2009)




----------



## elKBron (24 Avril 2009)




----------



## aCLR (24 Avril 2009)




----------



## dellys (24 Avril 2009)




----------



## Lamégère (24 Avril 2009)




----------



## ScubaARM (24 Avril 2009)

​ 
Mégère bien roulée ? ​ ​


----------



## elKBron (24 Avril 2009)




----------



## DeepDark (24 Avril 2009)




----------



## michio (25 Avril 2009)




----------



## elKBron (25 Avril 2009)

​


----------



## DeepDark (25 Avril 2009)

[YOUTUBE]YtdWHFwmd2o[/YOUTUBE]

(décidément ton avatar m'inspire beaucoup )


----------



## LilyChan (27 Avril 2009)




----------



## PoM (28 Avril 2009)

Vous habitez chez vos parents?


----------



## michio (28 Avril 2009)

Argh ! Le Grinch qui nous fait une jaunisse


----------



## DeepDark (28 Avril 2009)

Y' m'fait envie...



Mais ce serait plus Ducat' ou KTM...


----------



## LilyChan (28 Avril 2009)




----------



## Xman (29 Avril 2009)

Olé !!


----------



## LilyChan (29 Avril 2009)

Jaune-Rouge-Bleu! K.


----------



## Xman (29 Avril 2009)




----------



## sevensword7 (29 Avril 2009)




----------



## Lamégère (29 Avril 2009)




----------



## elKBron (29 Avril 2009)

​


----------



## Lamégère (29 Avril 2009)




----------



## elKBron (30 Avril 2009)

​


----------



## LilyChan (30 Avril 2009)

:love:


----------



## ScubaARM (30 Avril 2009)

It's me



​ ​


----------



## Lamégère (1 Mai 2009)




----------



## dellys (2 Mai 2009)




----------



## Pooley (2 Mai 2009)

un dodo dans l'âge de glace...


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (4 Mai 2009)

J'ai payé 380&#8364; pour cet apraeil photo de rose, et il n'est même pas foutu de prendre des photo nettes !


----------



## Lamégère (5 Mai 2009)




----------



## elKBron (6 Mai 2009)

j'aurais bien mis plus trash, mais bon... l'autocensure a parfois du bon


----------



## kuep (6 Mai 2009)




----------



## michio (6 Mai 2009)




----------



## Pooley (7 Mai 2009)

ne serait-ce point la moto du sieur Norris dans Delta Force (1, 2, 3... je sais plus  lequel)??


----------



## Lamégère (7 Mai 2009)




----------



## iNannoussa (21 Mai 2009)

Voir la pièce jointe 21006


----------



## aCLR (21 Mai 2009)




----------



## khoub (23 Mai 2009)

Voir la pièce jointe 21017


----------



## aCLR (23 Mai 2009)




----------



## michio (2 Juin 2009)




----------



## ScubaARM (8 Juin 2009)

:love:



​


----------



## aCLR (9 Juin 2009)

​


----------



## mado (9 Juin 2009)




----------



## PoorMonsteR (9 Juin 2009)




----------



## Saxykiwi (9 Juin 2009)

au jeu Aion


----------



## Lamégère (9 Juin 2009)




----------



## aCLR (16 Août 2009)




----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Août 2009)




----------



## Anonyme (17 Août 2009)




----------



## Deleted member 18124 (17 Août 2009)




----------



## ccciolll (31 Août 2009)




----------



## michio (2 Septembre 2009)




----------



## koeklin (2 Septembre 2009)




----------



## Bladrak (3 Septembre 2009)




----------



## ccciolll (4 Septembre 2009)




----------



## aCLR (5 Septembre 2009)




----------



## Alex666 (6 Septembre 2009)




----------



## Deleted member 18124 (6 Septembre 2009)

[YOUTUBE]eiuHdUkuRi0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ccciolll (7 Septembre 2009)




----------



## Deleted member 18124 (7 Septembre 2009)




----------



## DeepDark (7 Septembre 2009)




----------



## Bladrak (7 Septembre 2009)




----------



## Grug (8 Septembre 2009)




----------



## TibomonG4 (9 Septembre 2009)

Superfish


----------



## Ludo67 (12 Septembre 2009)




----------



## DarkMoineau (12 Septembre 2009)

Classique du cinéma


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (12 Septembre 2009)




----------



## aCLR (12 Septembre 2009)




----------



## LilyChan (28 Novembre 2009)




----------



## Anonyme (29 Novembre 2009)




----------



## Deleted member 18124 (29 Novembre 2009)




----------



## freefalling (29 Novembre 2009)




----------



## PoM (2 Décembre 2009)

Voyeur


----------



## Fìx (4 Décembre 2009)




----------



## aCLR (8 Janvier 2010)




----------



## freefalling (8 Janvier 2010)




----------



## rabisse (8 Janvier 2010)




----------



## NED (8 Janvier 2010)




----------



## rabisse (9 Janvier 2010)




----------



## Pigeon (9 Janvier 2010)

Pas assez rapide. Je passe.....


----------



## shogun HD (10 Janvier 2010)

un braquage à l'italienne


----------



## Fìx (10 Janvier 2010)




----------



## toys (10 Janvier 2010)




----------



## Pamoi (17 Janvier 2010)




----------



## Grug (18 Janvier 2010)

:affraid: TiTi :affraid:


----------



## Pamoi (18 Janvier 2010)

​


----------



## shogun HD (18 Janvier 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (18 Janvier 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (18 Janvier 2010)




----------



## Pamoi (2 Février 2010)




----------



## Liosha-K (4 Février 2010)




----------



## Fìx (4 Février 2010)




----------



## Liosha-K (4 Février 2010)

Ben je rejoue alors 

Super original je dois l'avoué!


----------



## Fìx (4 Février 2010)

*http://omer_simpson.jpg*


----------



## Pamoi (4 Février 2010)




----------



## rabisse (23 Mars 2010)

Allez! J'relance le bousin! :rateau:


----------



## Aescleah (24 Mars 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (24 Mars 2010)




----------



## Pamoi (24 Mars 2010)

​


----------



## Aescleah (24 Mars 2010)




----------



## shogun HD (24 Mars 2010)




----------



## MacSedik (27 Mars 2010)




----------



## CRISPEACE (27 Mars 2010)




----------



## Aescleah (28 Mars 2010)




----------



## Le docteur (28 Mars 2010)




----------



## Pamoi (28 Mars 2010)

​


----------



## shogun HD (28 Mars 2010)




----------



## Aescleah (28 Mars 2010)




----------



## MacSedik (28 Mars 2010)




----------



## shogun HD (28 Mars 2010)




----------



## rabisse (28 Mars 2010)




----------



## Le docteur (29 Mars 2010)




----------



## Aescleah (29 Mars 2010)




----------



## rabisse (29 Mars 2010)




----------



## Aescleah (29 Mars 2010)




----------



## Vincere44 (30 Mars 2010)




----------



## Grug (30 Mars 2010)




----------



## Le docteur (30 Mars 2010)




----------



## rabisse (30 Mars 2010)




----------



## shogun HD (30 Mars 2010)




----------



## Aescleah (30 Mars 2010)




----------



## rabisse (30 Mars 2010)

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h32 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h31 ----------


----------



## Hellix06 (30 Mars 2010)




----------



## Aescleah (30 Mars 2010)




----------



## MacSedik (31 Mars 2010)




----------



## Hellix06 (31 Mars 2010)




----------



## Macbeth (31 Mars 2010)




----------



## rabisse (31 Mars 2010)




----------



## Pamoi (31 Mars 2010)




----------



## shogun HD (31 Mars 2010)




----------



## Pamoi (31 Mars 2010)

​


----------



## rabisse (31 Mars 2010)

*​*


----------



## Macbeth (31 Mars 2010)




----------



## Grug (1 Avril 2010)




----------



## freefalling (1 Avril 2010)




----------



## Hellix06 (1 Avril 2010)




----------



## Macbeth (1 Avril 2010)




----------



## Pamoi (1 Avril 2010)

​


----------



## Aescleah (1 Avril 2010)




----------



## Macbeth (1 Avril 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (1 Avril 2010)




----------



## Macbeth (1 Avril 2010)




----------



## shogun HD (1 Avril 2010)




----------



## Le docteur (2 Avril 2010)




----------



## Pamoi (2 Avril 2010)

​


----------



## Aescleah (2 Avril 2010)




----------



## Le docteur (2 Avril 2010)

m... ça fout les jetons, tout de même...


----------



## rabisse (2 Avril 2010)

*...Et savait que la méfiance 
Est mère de la sûreté.​*


----------



## Macbeth (2 Avril 2010)




----------



## Fìx (2 Avril 2010)




----------



## CRISPEACE (2 Avril 2010)




----------



## Pamoi (2 Avril 2010)




----------



## rabisse (2 Avril 2010)

*ArgHHH*...Alors là...Ce coup-ci




*OOOhhh Loupé!*


----------



## Pamoi (2 Avril 2010)




----------



## shogun HD (2 Avril 2010)




----------



## Pamoi (2 Avril 2010)




----------



## Macbeth (2 Avril 2010)




----------



## Pamoi (2 Avril 2010)




----------



## PER180H (2 Avril 2010)




----------



## Fìx (2 Avril 2010)

CRISPEACE a dit:


>



Ahah!  Mon propre avatar! C'est pas du jeu!! 


-----







C'est la mode...


----------



## Hellix06 (2 Avril 2010)




----------



## rabisse (2 Avril 2010)




----------



## shogun HD (2 Avril 2010)




----------



## PER180H (2 Avril 2010)




----------



## Pamoi (2 Avril 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (3 Avril 2010)




----------



## shogun HD (3 Avril 2010)




----------



## Aescleah (3 Avril 2010)

Pour continuer la serie


----------



## Macbeth (3 Avril 2010)




----------



## MacSedik (3 Avril 2010)




----------



## rabisse (3 Avril 2010)

*ou *


----------



## shogun HD (4 Avril 2010)




----------



## Macbeth (4 Avril 2010)




----------



## shogun HD (4 Avril 2010)




----------



## Aescleah (5 Avril 2010)

​ 
​


----------



## CRISPEACE (5 Avril 2010)




----------



## freefalling (5 Avril 2010)




----------



## Aescleah (5 Avril 2010)

​


----------



## Macbeth (5 Avril 2010)

Ah merde !!! grillé par :


----------



## Aescleah (6 Avril 2010)




----------



## Pamoi (6 Avril 2010)

​


----------



## MacSedik (6 Avril 2010)




----------



## Fìx (6 Avril 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (6 Avril 2010)




----------



## shogun HD (6 Avril 2010)




----------



## Macbeth (6 Avril 2010)




----------



## rabisse (6 Avril 2010)




----------



## Pamoi (6 Avril 2010)




----------



## shogun HD (6 Avril 2010)




----------



## rabisse (6 Avril 2010)




----------



## Aescleah (6 Avril 2010)




----------



## Macbeth (6 Avril 2010)




----------



## Grug (6 Avril 2010)




----------



## shogun HD (7 Avril 2010)




----------



## Aescleah (7 Avril 2010)




----------



## shogun HD (7 Avril 2010)




----------



## Pamoi (7 Avril 2010)

​


----------



## CRISPEACE (7 Avril 2010)




----------



## PER180H (7 Avril 2010)




----------



## Aescleah (7 Avril 2010)




----------



## shogun HD (7 Avril 2010)




----------



## PER180H (7 Avril 2010)




----------



## shogun HD (7 Avril 2010)




----------



## Macbeth (7 Avril 2010)




----------



## CRISPEACE (7 Avril 2010)




----------



## shogun HD (7 Avril 2010)




----------



## Macbeth (7 Avril 2010)




----------



## shogun HD (7 Avril 2010)




----------



## rabisse (7 Avril 2010)

Après D.T.C... D.T.G!  




Ah! Toasted par *shogun *....


----------



## Pamoi (7 Avril 2010)

Des infidélités ??


----------



## rabisse (7 Avril 2010)

Pamoi a dit:


> Des infidélités ??


Meuh non, m'enfin!

*Pamoi est caché dans cette image! Sauras-tu le retrouver?*


----------



## Macbeth (7 Avril 2010)




----------



## shogun HD (7 Avril 2010)




----------



## PER180H (7 Avril 2010)




----------



## Aescleah (7 Avril 2010)




----------



## PER180H (7 Avril 2010)




----------



## Macbeth (7 Avril 2010)




----------



## PER180H (7 Avril 2010)




----------



## rabisse (7 Avril 2010)




----------



## PER180H (7 Avril 2010)




----------



## MacSedik (7 Avril 2010)




----------



## CRISPEACE (7 Avril 2010)




----------



## Macbeth (7 Avril 2010)




----------



## shogun HD (8 Avril 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (8 Avril 2010)




----------



## shogun HD (8 Avril 2010)




----------



## PER180H (8 Avril 2010)




----------



## Aescleah (8 Avril 2010)




----------



## Macbeth (8 Avril 2010)




----------



## shogun HD (8 Avril 2010)




----------



## Aescleah (8 Avril 2010)




----------



## shogun HD (8 Avril 2010)

faut ce qu'il faut


----------



## rabisse (8 Avril 2010)

Tel est l'ombre qui inquiète shogun HD...


----------



## Pamoi (8 Avril 2010)

​


----------



## rabisse (8 Avril 2010)

DON'T...


----------



## shogun HD (8 Avril 2010)




----------



## PER180H (9 Avril 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (9 Avril 2010)

Murde. Loupé !


----------



## rabisse (9 Avril 2010)

wormeyes a dit:


> Murde. Loupé !


 



​


----------



## Aescleah (10 Avril 2010)




----------



## CRISPEACE (10 Avril 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (10 Avril 2010)




----------



## CRISPEACE (10 Avril 2010)




----------



## shogun HD (10 Avril 2010)




----------



## Pamoi (10 Avril 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (10 Avril 2010)




----------



## Macbeth (10 Avril 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (11 Avril 2010)




----------



## shogun HD (11 Avril 2010)




----------



## Aescleah (11 Avril 2010)




----------



## Le docteur (12 Avril 2010)




----------



## shogun HD (12 Avril 2010)

image d'une souris disséquée mais sencuré


----------



## CRISPEACE (12 Avril 2010)




----------



## Macbeth (12 Avril 2010)




----------



## Aescleah (12 Avril 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (13 Avril 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (13 Avril 2010)




----------



## Aescleah (15 Avril 2010)




----------



## Deleted member 18124 (15 Avril 2010)




----------



## shogun HD (15 Avril 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (15 Avril 2010)




----------



## Aescleah (15 Avril 2010)




----------



## freefalling (15 Avril 2010)




----------



## CRISPEACE (15 Avril 2010)




----------



## shogun HD (15 Avril 2010)




----------



## Aescleah (15 Avril 2010)




----------



## CRISPEACE (16 Avril 2010)




----------



## Poire & Scoubidou (18 Avril 2010)




----------



## Aescleah (18 Avril 2010)




----------



## shogun HD (18 Avril 2010)




----------



## Poire & Scoubidou (18 Avril 2010)




----------



## shogun HD (18 Avril 2010)




----------



## Aescleah (19 Avril 2010)

C'est pas ton anniversaire, mais bon...


----------



## shogun HD (19 Avril 2010)

merki  

on fait coucou


----------



## Anonyme (19 Avril 2010)




----------



## Aescleah (19 Avril 2010)




----------



## shogun HD (19 Avril 2010)




----------



## Macbeth (20 Avril 2010)




----------



## Aescleah (20 Avril 2010)




----------



## PER180H (20 Avril 2010)




----------



## shogun HD (20 Avril 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (20 Avril 2010)




----------



## Macbeth (21 Avril 2010)




----------



## shogun HD (21 Avril 2010)




----------



## Aescleah (21 Avril 2010)




----------



## PER180H (21 Avril 2010)




----------



## shogun HD (23 Avril 2010)




----------



## Deleted member 18124 (23 Avril 2010)

[YOUTUBE]UC6UKCV8-H8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## shogun HD (23 Avril 2010)




----------



## Aescleah (23 Avril 2010)




----------



## shogun HD (23 Avril 2010)

la whawha.

[YOUTUBE]1qOqDeD5DIk[/YOUTUBE]
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1qOqDeD5DIk


----------



## Anonyme (23 Avril 2010)




----------



## Poire & Scoubidou (23 Avril 2010)




----------



## shogun HD (23 Avril 2010)




----------



## Macbeth (23 Avril 2010)




----------



## Aescleah (23 Avril 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (24 Avril 2010)




----------



## Aescleah (24 Avril 2010)




----------



## shogun HD (24 Avril 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (25 Avril 2010)




----------



## Macbeth (25 Avril 2010)




----------



## Deleted member 18124 (25 Avril 2010)




----------



## shogun HD (25 Avril 2010)




----------



## Dp.hermes (25 Avril 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (25 Avril 2010)




----------



## Dp.hermes (25 Avril 2010)




----------



## rabisse (25 Avril 2010)




----------



## shogun HD (25 Avril 2010)




----------



## Dp.hermes (25 Avril 2010)




----------



## PER180H (25 Avril 2010)

du dessus, juste au dessus...


----------



## Poire & Scoubidou (25 Avril 2010)




----------



## Dp.hermes (26 Avril 2010)




----------



## Macbeth (26 Avril 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (26 Avril 2010)




----------



## shogun HD (26 Avril 2010)




----------



## Aescleah (26 Avril 2010)




----------



## Dp.hermes (26 Avril 2010)




----------



## Poire & Scoubidou (26 Avril 2010)

Dp.hermes, il faut chercher une image en rapport avec l'avatar du dessus (ton avatar c'est la pomme transparente )


----------



## Dp.hermes (26 Avril 2010)

Poire & Scoubidou a dit:


> Dp.hermes, il faut chercher une image en rapport avec l'avatar du dessus (ton avatar c'est la pomme transparente )



AAaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah! Lol! Je croyais que c'était en rapport avec la photo du dessus. EN même temps j'aurais du deviner... Avatar c'est avatar... lol

Donc voilà:


----------



## Aescleah (26 Avril 2010)




----------



## Poire & Scoubidou (26 Avril 2010)




----------



## Aescleah (26 Avril 2010)




----------



## shogun HD (26 Avril 2010)




----------



## PER180H (26 Avril 2010)




----------



## shogun HD (26 Avril 2010)




----------



## rabisse (26 Avril 2010)




----------



## PER180H (26 Avril 2010)




----------



## Poire & Scoubidou (26 Avril 2010)




----------



## Aescleah (26 Avril 2010)




----------



## rabisse (26 Avril 2010)




----------



## Dp.hermes (26 Avril 2010)




----------



## Aescleah (26 Avril 2010)




----------



## Dp.hermes (26 Avril 2010)

Pourquoi j'ai le droit qu'à des pommes pourries ou avec des vers en référence à mon avatar???


----------



## shogun HD (26 Avril 2010)




----------



## Dp.hermes (26 Avril 2010)




----------



## PER180H (26 Avril 2010)




----------



## Aescleah (27 Avril 2010)




----------



## Macbeth (27 Avril 2010)




----------



## Dp.hermes (27 Avril 2010)

Minotaure- Typhoeus


----------



## Macbeth (27 Avril 2010)




----------



## Dp.hermes (27 Avril 2010)




----------



## MacSedik (27 Avril 2010)




----------



## Dp.hermes (27 Avril 2010)

Ouiiiii! Je suis le fruit défendu, objet de tentation!!!!!!


----------



## MacSedik (27 Avril 2010)

Miam


----------



## Dp.hermes (27 Avril 2010)

oui oui!


----------



## Anonyme (27 Avril 2010)




----------



## Dp.hermes (27 Avril 2010)




----------



## Aescleah (27 Avril 2010)




----------



## shogun HD (27 Avril 2010)




----------



## Dp.hermes (27 Avril 2010)




----------



## shogun HD (29 Avril 2010)




----------



## rabisse (29 Avril 2010)




----------



## Dp.hermes (29 Avril 2010)




----------



## rabisse (29 Avril 2010)

Dp.hermes a dit:


>



Bah pas mieux!
Donc pour toi cette "Roswell Apple"!


----------



## Dp.hermes (29 Avril 2010)




----------



## rabisse (29 Avril 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (1 Mai 2010)




----------



## PommeQ (1 Mai 2010)




----------



## shogun HD (1 Mai 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (1 Mai 2010)




----------



## rabisse (1 Mai 2010)




----------



## Macbeth (1 Mai 2010)




----------



## MacSedik (1 Mai 2010)




----------



## rabisse (1 Mai 2010)




----------



## shogun HD (1 Mai 2010)




----------



## Poire & Scoubidou (1 Mai 2010)




----------



## shogun HD (1 Mai 2010)




----------



## MacSedik (2 Mai 2010)




----------



## shogun HD (2 Mai 2010)




----------



## Deleted member 18124 (2 Mai 2010)




----------



## Macbeth (2 Mai 2010)




----------



## shogun HD (2 Mai 2010)




----------



## Dp.hermes (2 Mai 2010)




----------



## shogun HD (2 Mai 2010)




----------



## Macbeth (2 Mai 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (2 Mai 2010)




----------



## Dp.hermes (3 Mai 2010)




----------



## Aescleah (3 Mai 2010)




----------



## shogun HD (3 Mai 2010)




----------



## Aescleah (3 Mai 2010)




----------



## PER180H (3 Mai 2010)




----------



## Dp.hermes (4 Mai 2010)




----------



## itako (4 Mai 2010)




----------



## shogun HD (4 Mai 2010)




----------



## Aescleah (4 Mai 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (4 Mai 2010)




----------



## Macbeth (6 Mai 2010)




----------



## Aescleah (6 Mai 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (6 Mai 2010)




----------



## Aescleah (6 Mai 2010)




----------



## shogun HD (6 Mai 2010)




----------



## Dp.hermes (6 Mai 2010)




----------



## MacSedik (7 Mai 2010)




----------



## shogun HD (7 Mai 2010)




----------



## Aescleah (7 Mai 2010)




----------



## shogun HD (7 Mai 2010)




----------



## PER180H (7 Mai 2010)




----------



## shogun HD (7 Mai 2010)




----------



## Aescleah (7 Mai 2010)




----------



## shogun HD (7 Mai 2010)




----------



## Macbeth (9 Mai 2010)




----------



## shogun HD (10 Mai 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (10 Mai 2010)




----------



## Aescleah (10 Mai 2010)




----------



## Fìx (10 Mai 2010)

(me garde la plus facile!...   )

(bon courage au suivant!   )


----------



## PER180H (10 Mai 2010)




----------



## Fìx (10 Mai 2010)




----------



## Aescleah (10 Mai 2010)




----------



## Fìx (10 Mai 2010)

Vraiment trop facile! :sleep:


----------



## Aescleah (10 Mai 2010)




----------



## shogun HD (10 Mai 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (11 Mai 2010)




----------



## shogun HD (11 Mai 2010)




----------



## Dp.hermes (11 Mai 2010)




----------



## Selthis (11 Mai 2010)




----------



## shogun HD (11 Mai 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (13 Mai 2010)




----------



## Aescleah (13 Mai 2010)




----------



## shogun HD (13 Mai 2010)




----------



## MacSedik (14 Mai 2010)




----------



## shogun HD (14 Mai 2010)




----------



## MacSedik (14 Mai 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (14 Mai 2010)




----------



## shogun HD (14 Mai 2010)




----------



## Aescleah (15 Mai 2010)




----------



## shogun HD (15 Mai 2010)




----------



## Aescleah (16 Mai 2010)




----------



## shogun HD (16 Mai 2010)




----------



## PER180H (16 Mai 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (16 Mai 2010)




----------



## Aescleah (18 Mai 2010)




----------



## itako (18 Mai 2010)




----------



## MacSedik (18 Mai 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (18 Mai 2010)




----------



## shogun HD (18 Mai 2010)




----------



## Aescleah (18 Mai 2010)




----------



## shogun HD (18 Mai 2010)




----------



## Macbeth (19 Mai 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (19 Mai 2010)




----------



## MacSedik (19 Mai 2010)




----------



## Macbeth (20 Mai 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (20 Mai 2010)




----------



## MacSedik (20 Mai 2010)




----------



## Aescleah (20 Mai 2010)




----------



## shogun HD (20 Mai 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (21 Mai 2010)




----------



## Aescleah (21 Mai 2010)




----------



## shogun HD (21 Mai 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (22 Mai 2010)




----------



## ScubaARM (22 Mai 2010)

​


----------



## Aescleah (22 Mai 2010)




----------



## shogun HD (23 Mai 2010)

fait maison ce soir ...........


----------



## Aescleah (23 Mai 2010)

shogun HD a dit:


> fait maison ce soir ...........



Pas pu donner de CdB, mais le coeur y est


----------



## iMacounet (23 Mai 2010)




----------



## shogun HD (23 Mai 2010)




----------



## Aescleah (23 Mai 2010)




----------



## iMacounet (23 Mai 2010)




----------



## Macbeth (24 Mai 2010)




----------



## Aescleah (24 Mai 2010)




----------



## Pamoi (3 Juin 2010)

​


----------



## shogun HD (3 Juin 2010)




----------



## Aescleah (3 Juin 2010)




----------



## shogun HD (3 Juin 2010)




----------



## - B'n - (3 Juin 2010)




----------



## shogun HD (3 Juin 2010)




----------



## Pamoi (3 Juin 2010)

​


----------



## rabisse (3 Juin 2010)

Je suis sûr que ce mec là, au dessus, *Pamoi*, et ben c'est un cylon!
Un infiltré...
Une cellule dormante...
Qu'il est cloné.
Planqué "au centre".

C'est moche!


----------



## shogun HD (4 Juin 2010)




----------



## Dp.hermes (4 Juin 2010)




----------



## shogun HD (4 Juin 2010)




----------



## Dp.hermes (4 Juin 2010)

shogun HD a dit:


>



Lol! C'est moi qui l'ai faite cette banderole!


----------



## Aescleah (4 Juin 2010)




----------



## - B'n - (4 Juin 2010)

Miam !


----------



## Pamoi (4 Juin 2010)

​


----------



## Fìx (4 Juin 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (5 Juin 2010)




----------



## Aescleah (5 Juin 2010)




----------



## itako (11 Juin 2010)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/EF6aEFFMxjU&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/EF6aEFFMxjU&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## rabisse (11 Juin 2010)




----------



## shogun HD (11 Juin 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (12 Juin 2010)




----------



## shogun HD (12 Juin 2010)




----------



## Aescleah (13 Juin 2010)




----------



## Fìx (13 Juin 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (13 Juin 2010)




----------



## Grug (19 Juin 2010)

.













___________________


​


----------



## Pamoi (19 Juin 2010)

​


----------



## - B'n - (19 Juin 2010)

oups grillé&#8230;


----------



## shogun HD (19 Juin 2010)




----------



## rabisse (19 Juin 2010)




----------



## Pamoi (19 Juin 2010)




----------



## Aescleah (20 Juin 2010)




----------



## Pamoi (22 Juin 2010)

​


----------



## shogun HD (22 Juin 2010)




----------



## Dp.hermes (26 Juin 2010)




----------



## shogun HD (26 Juin 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (26 Juin 2010)




----------



## Aescleah (26 Juin 2010)




----------



## shogun HD (26 Juin 2010)




----------



## Pamoi (27 Juin 2010)




----------



## Aescleah (27 Juin 2010)




----------



## Pamoi (27 Juin 2010)

​


----------



## rabisse (27 Juin 2010)




----------



## shogun HD (27 Juin 2010)




----------



## rabisse (27 Juin 2010)




----------



## Rémi M (27 Juin 2010)




----------



## Fìx (28 Juin 2010)




----------



## Aescleah (28 Juin 2010)




----------



## shogun HD (7 Juillet 2010)




----------



## Pamoi (7 Juillet 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (7 Juillet 2010)




----------



## Aescleah (7 Juillet 2010)




----------



## shogun HD (7 Juillet 2010)




----------



## Aescleah (7 Juillet 2010)




----------



## Pamoi (7 Juillet 2010)

​


----------



## Aescleah (23 Juillet 2010)




----------



## Fìx (23 Juillet 2010)




----------



## Aescleah (23 Juillet 2010)




----------



## shogun HD (23 Juillet 2010)




----------



## Aescleah (23 Juillet 2010)




----------



## rabisse (2 Décembre 2010)

L'Univers est une trousse fourre-tout.


----------



## Aescleah (4 Décembre 2010)

Un autre individu de la race des gens bleus.​


----------



## Anonyme (5 Décembre 2010)




----------



## ScubaARM (5 Décembre 2010)

​


----------



## Fìx (6 Décembre 2010)




----------



## Aescleah (11 Décembre 2010)




----------



## shogun HD (12 Décembre 2010)




----------



## Dp.hermes (18 Mars 2011)

Ah! Shogun, y'avais longtemps que j'étais pas venu sur les forums. Content de poster pour ton casque qui m'est devenu si familier! lol


----------



## Franck72 (18 Mars 2011)




----------



## Dp.hermes (18 Mars 2011)




----------



## Anonyme (18 Mars 2011)




----------



## shogun HD (18 Mars 2011)




----------



## Pamoi (18 Mars 2011)

​


----------



## Franck72 (20 Mars 2011)




----------



## Dp.hermes (21 Mars 2011)




----------



## GrInGoo (22 Mars 2011)




----------



## Pamoi (22 Mars 2011)

​


----------



## Dp.hermes (22 Mars 2011)




----------



## Franck72 (22 Mars 2011)




----------



## ziommm (22 Mars 2011)




----------



## GrInGoo (22 Mars 2011)




----------



## Anonyme (22 Mars 2011)




----------



## Dp.hermes (22 Mars 2011)




----------



## Dp.hermes (25 Mars 2011)

Plus personne ne joue??


----------



## Franck72 (25 Mars 2011)

Je crois qu'on épuise le filon, faudrait de nouveaux joueusr&#8230;


----------



## shogun HD (26 Mars 2011)

:love:


----------



## Franck72 (26 Mars 2011)

Merci !


----------



## Pamoi (26 Mars 2011)

Franck72 a dit:


> Je crois qu'on épuise le filon, faudrait de nouveaux joueurs&#8230;



ou changer d'avatar


----------



## Dp.hermes (27 Mars 2011)

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h59 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h58 ----------




Franck72 a dit:


> Je crois qu'on épuise le filon, faudrait de nouveaux joueurs...



Il faut passer une annonce dans le figaro, on aura peut etre de la chance!!!


----------



## Franck72 (27 Mars 2011)

Sait-on jamais&#8230;


----------



## Fìx (27 Mars 2011)




----------



## Dp.hermes (27 Mars 2011)




----------



## Franck72 (27 Mars 2011)

:love::love::love:


----------



## GrInGoo (29 Mars 2011)




----------



## Anonyme (29 Mars 2011)




----------



## Dp.hermes (29 Mars 2011)




----------



## Franck72 (29 Mars 2011)




----------



## Dp.hermes (29 Mars 2011)




----------



## Franck72 (29 Mars 2011)




----------



## shogun HD (29 Mars 2011)




----------



## Dp.hermes (30 Mars 2011)




----------



## Etoile d'araignee (30 Mars 2011)




----------



## GrInGoo (30 Mars 2011)




----------



## Franck72 (31 Mars 2011)




----------



## subsole (31 Mars 2011)




----------



## Etoile d'araignee (31 Mars 2011)




----------



## subsole (31 Mars 2011)




----------



## GrInGoo (31 Mars 2011)




----------



## subsole (31 Mars 2011)




----------



## Fìx (31 Mars 2011)




----------



## Franck72 (31 Mars 2011)




----------



## GrInGoo (31 Mars 2011)




----------



## Franck72 (31 Mars 2011)




----------



## nedd (31 Mars 2011)

Say cheeeeese


----------



## GrInGoo (1 Avril 2011)




----------



## Anonyme (1 Avril 2011)




----------



## Franck72 (1 Avril 2011)




----------



## Etoile d'araignee (1 Avril 2011)

@ challeiran6 : es-tu sûr d'avoir compris la règle de ce jeu?
nan passeque là, ça fait deux fois que tu nous sors ton propre avatar dans ton message 
normalement, c'est c'ui du dessus qu'il faut mettre hein (cf le titre du fils )


----------



## Franck72 (1 Avril 2011)




----------



## nedd (1 Avril 2011)

aaarrrggh
ps comment vous faîtes pour juste mettre une photo?


----------



## Franck72 (1 Avril 2011)




----------



## jp.pilet (1 Avril 2011)




----------



## shogun HD (1 Avril 2011)




----------



## Franck72 (2 Avril 2011)




----------



## shogun HD (2 Avril 2011)




----------



## Dp.hermes (2 Avril 2011)




----------



## jp.pilet (3 Avril 2011)




----------



## Pamoi (3 Avril 2011)

​


----------



## shogun HD (3 Avril 2011)




----------



## GrInGoo (4 Avril 2011)




----------



## Pamoi (4 Avril 2011)

​


----------



## subsole (4 Avril 2011)




----------



## GrInGoo (4 Avril 2011)




----------



## jp.pilet (4 Avril 2011)




----------



## Franck72 (4 Avril 2011)




----------



## jp.pilet (1 Mai 2011)




----------



## ziommm (1 Mai 2011)




----------



## Franck72 (2 Mai 2011)




----------



## subsole (3 Mai 2011)




----------



## Franck72 (3 Mai 2011)




----------



## jp.pilet (7 Juin 2011)




----------



## Fìx (7 Juin 2011)




----------



## Franck72 (8 Juin 2011)




----------



## ziommm (8 Juin 2011)




----------



## Franck72 (8 Juin 2011)




----------



## jp.pilet (9 Juin 2011)




----------



## Fìx (9 Juin 2011)




----------



## jp.pilet (9 Juin 2011)

Très con ... Mais hilarant 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h49 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h48 ----------


----------



## Franck72 (10 Juin 2011)




----------



## GrInGoo (14 Juin 2011)




----------



## jp.pilet (14 Juin 2011)




----------



## romrom59 (16 Juin 2011)

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Fìx (16 Juin 2011)




----------



## Etoile d'araignee (7 Septembre 2011)




----------



## Calderan (7 Septembre 2011)




----------



## ziommm (7 Septembre 2011)




----------



## Pamoi (8 Septembre 2011)




----------



## monoeil (8 Septembre 2011)

et grand simulateur : c'est pas lui, méfiez-vous.


----------



## ziommm (8 Septembre 2011)




----------



## subsole (9 Septembre 2011)




----------



## Calderan (9 Septembre 2011)




----------



## Anonyme (9 Septembre 2011)




----------



## subsole (9 Septembre 2011)




----------



## Pamoi (9 Septembre 2011)




----------



## monoeil (9 Septembre 2011)

Edith :


----------



## Fìx (10 Septembre 2011)




----------



## Calderan (10 Septembre 2011)




----------



## Xman (14 Septembre 2011)




----------



## Pamoi (14 Septembre 2011)




----------



## subsole (14 Septembre 2011)




----------



## GrInGoo (16 Septembre 2011)




----------



## Calderan (16 Septembre 2011)




----------



## monoeil (16 Septembre 2011)




----------



## Pamoi (16 Septembre 2011)




----------



## monoeil (16 Septembre 2011)




----------



## Calderan (17 Septembre 2011)




----------



## Anonyme (17 Septembre 2011)




----------



## rabisse (17 Septembre 2011)




----------



## Pamoi (18 Septembre 2011)




----------



## rabisse (18 Septembre 2011)




----------



## Calderan (19 Septembre 2011)




----------



## subsole (19 Septembre 2011)




----------



## Calderan (19 Septembre 2011)




----------



## monoeil (19 Septembre 2011)




----------



## lineakd (20 Septembre 2011)




----------



## rabisse (20 Septembre 2011)




----------



## Calderan (20 Septembre 2011)




----------



## Toum'aï (20 Septembre 2011)

12345


----------



## Calderan (20 Septembre 2011)




----------



## Pamoi (21 Septembre 2011)




----------



## Toum'aï (21 Septembre 2011)

12345


----------



## rabisse (21 Septembre 2011)




----------



## Etoile d'araignee (21 Septembre 2011)




----------



## Calderan (21 Septembre 2011)




----------



## rabisse (21 Septembre 2011)




----------



## subsole (22 Septembre 2011)




----------



## ziommm (22 Septembre 2011)




----------



## Calderan (28 Septembre 2011)




----------



## subsole (28 Septembre 2011)




----------



## Pamoi (31 Décembre 2011)




----------



## ziommm (31 Décembre 2011)




----------



## PER180H (9 Février 2012)




----------



## Xman (9 Février 2012)




----------



## aCLR (12 Juillet 2012)




----------



## Toum'aï (12 Juillet 2012)




----------



## aCLR (12 Juillet 2012)




----------



## ziommm (12 Juillet 2012)




----------



## Toum'aï (12 Juillet 2012)




----------



## aCLR (12 Juillet 2012)




----------



## Toum'aï (13 Juillet 2012)

Un petit dernier


----------



## mokuchley (1 Août 2012)

seriez vous etirer par deux forces contradictoire; "l'ambivalence, docteur!!"

tient un bug, réel, j'ai répondu a un avatar et je me retrouve avec un autre

donc l'avatar de toumaï me fait penser a ( si ça bug pas une fois éditéé)

Big lebowski, le personnage du film


----------



## aCLR (1 Août 2012)

mokuchley a dit:


> seriez vous etirer par deux forces contradictoire; "l'ambivalence, docteur!!"
> 
> tient un bug, réel, j'ai répondu a un avatar et je me retrouve avec un autre
> 
> ...



Arrête de suite les envolées métaphysiques et poste simplement une image !


----------



## Le docteur (1 Août 2012)

Accouchement de taupe...


----------



## Anonyme (1 Août 2012)

L'avatar du gars du dessus me rappelle un perso de_ Star Wars _.
Un personnage de science-fiction...


----------



## Le docteur (1 Août 2012)

C'est le cas ...


----------



## aCLR (2 Août 2012)




----------



## Anonyme (4 Août 2012)




----------



## Le Mascou (8 Août 2012)




----------



## Anonyme (8 Août 2012)




----------



## Anonyme (8 Août 2012)




----------



## aCLR (8 Août 2012)




----------



## Anonyme (27 Septembre 2012)




----------



## aCLR (28 Septembre 2012)




----------



## Anonyme (28 Septembre 2012)




----------



## aCLR (28 Septembre 2012)

Mon avatar te fais penser à ça ?!

Un p'tite piqûre de rappel s'impose !?



Hedicito a dit:


> Dites ce que vous pensez, ce que vous ressentez lorsque vous voyez l'avatar du dessus.



Depuis le temps, et pour varier de ces nombreux jeux de mots présents dans la salle de jeu, l'on a dérivé vers une simple image.

Cette comparaison douteuse avec Dalida me heurte quelque peu ! 



---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h21 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h16 ----------

Addendum

Par contre, je n'ai rien contre les rapports avec quelqu'un de plus âgé que moi ! (si c'est ce que tu sous-entendais petit sacripant ! :love

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h22 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h21 ----------

Addendum (bis)

Et suis tout prêt à mettre une perruque si cela peut aider&#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (28 Septembre 2012)




----------



## Toum'aï (28 Septembre 2012)




----------



## Anonyme (30 Septembre 2012)




----------



## Toum'aï (30 Septembre 2012)

Oui, oui, c'est bien moi ci-dessus 



*DORÉ*​


----------



## aCLR (30 Septembre 2012)

Et avant l'explosion t'étais où ?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Octobre 2012)




----------



## TiteLine (4 Octobre 2012)




----------



## Calderan (5 Octobre 2012)




----------



## subsole (5 Octobre 2012)




----------



## Anonyme (9 Octobre 2012)




----------



## jack-from-souss (11 Octobre 2012)




----------



## subsole (11 Octobre 2012)




----------



## Wouik (7 Novembre 2012)




----------



## shogun HD (8 Novembre 2012)




----------



## Pamoi (8 Novembre 2012)




----------



## jack-from-souss (8 Novembre 2012)




----------



## Wouik (13 Janvier 2013)




----------



## badmonkeyman (20 Janvier 2013)




----------



## Toum'aï (20 Janvier 2013)

Y a une subtilité


----------



## Wouik (19 Octobre 2014)




----------



## momo-fr (20 Octobre 2014)

Cosmos drink but not a lot please


----------



## Wouik (23 Octobre 2014)

Bah quoi ?


----------

